# allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat [Teil 5]



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2009)

... wissen wir, wir wollen sie ja auch nicht   

Kaum zu  glauben, Morgen ist schon wieder der 1. Advent und dieses w/e ist schon Weihnachtsmarkt in fbh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2009)

Gute Nacht 

Heissa, xx-Mal werden wir noch wach, dann ist Weihnachtstach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. November 2009)

hast du schon die geschenke für mich besorgt ?


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (28. November 2009)

Gn8!


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aber ihr seit sowieso alle viiiiiiiieeeeeeeeel zu alt



ja samma mit was für ner Altersklasse  bist du denn unterwegs wenn wir ALLE vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu alt sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



n'Abend!


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2009)

morscheeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (29. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja samma mit was für ner Altersklasse  bist du denn unterwegs wenn wir ALLE vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu alt sind



Na Du glaube nicht... 

MOIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. November 2009)

Bäh, was für ein Mistwetter wieder heute. Als ich losgefahren bin, sah es noch ganz gut aus, aber dann ging es los mit dem Regen. 

Aber immerhin. 90 Punkte in zwei Wochen sind doch gar nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## ratte (29. November 2009)

@Mike
Wenn Du so weiter machst, hast Du mich bald. 
Die nächsten drei Wochen werde ich unter der Woche wohl fast keine Punkte beisteuern können.


----------



## wondermike (29. November 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @Mike
> Wenn Du so weiter machst, hast Du mich bald.



Man tut was man kann. 



ratte schrieb:


> Die nächsten drei Wochen werde ich unter der Woche wohl fast keine Punkte beisteuern können.



Dann muss der Göttergatte halt wieder die Fahne hochhalten. 

Und wenn unsere Rentenversicherung auch mal wieder in die Puschen kommt, können wir die Emigrantentruppe auch wieder erwischen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2009)

Super Mike 

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (29. November 2009)

So Männers... ich bin k.o., daher gehts nun auch für mich in die Heia. Bis Morsche!


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber immerhin. 90 Punkte in zwei Wochen sind doch gar nicht soo schlecht.



streber 

morsche. frische 6 grad, noch trocken von oben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

Moin 

bin erstmal mit 'nem grippalen Infekt (kein Verdacht auf Schweinegrippe  ) bis Mittwoch einschliesslich gegroundet...

... meine Filius hatte es letzte Woche und mich wohl angesteckt


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

dann mal gute besserung !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

... ups ohne es zu merken sind wir ja in Episode 5 gelandet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

... und ich hab' gerade Episode 1 fertig geschaut


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2009)

Morsche hier stürmt es wie die Seuche


----------



## wondermike (30. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> streber



Hihi, Dich hab' ich auch bald. 

Dein Team stand ja auch schon mal besser da.


----------



## wondermike (30. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> bin erstmal mit 'nem grippalen Infekt (kein Verdacht auf Schweinegrippe  ) bis Mittwoch einschliesslich gegroundet...



Da haben die Schweine ja nochmal Glück gehabt. 

Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2009)

Gute Besserung 

würg indoor Biken ist langweilig


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ups ohne es zu merken sind wir ja in Episode 5 gelandet



habs eben erst gemerkt


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

rikman hat ja ganz schön aufgeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hihi, Dich hab' ich auch bald.
> 
> Dein Team stand ja auch schon mal besser da.



komm du nur 

mein team, das ist das beste überhaupt


----------



## wondermike (30. November 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> rikman hat ja ganz schön aufgeräumt



Unser etatmäßiger Mod hat wohl beim Karnevals-Auftakt zu tief ins Glas geschaut. Letzte Aktivität: 11.11.2009


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

Du meinst Mod-Frank?

Der ist m.E. schon längst hier 'raus und macht gar nix mehr


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst Mod-Frank?
> 
> Der ist m.E. schon längst hier 'raus und macht gar nix mehr



sicher  als mod ist er aber noch hier eingetragen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

... formell ja, aber er ward hier doch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, oder? 

... hat sich wahrscheinlich nur nicht abgemeldet.


----------



## Hopi (30. November 2009)

moin Kinners


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... formell ja, aber er ward hier doch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, oder?
> 
> ... hat sich wahrscheinlich nur nicht abgemeldet.



nun ja, so wirklich aktiv war unser mod in den letzten jahren nie ...

er führt halt seine untertanen eher *mod*erat, nicht mit eiserner hand wie so manch anderer fürst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

... na ein Mod, der fast drei Wochen nicht Online ist, ist für mich nicht *mod*erat, sondern eher nicht existent 

Hobbys ändern sich und ich glaube Frank hat die Bikerei wahrscheinlich einfach fast ganz an den Nagel gehängt.

Kleine Konfusion bei den Freireitern: Es wird ein neuer Fred aufgemacht, obwohl Teil II noch gar nicht von den aktuellen Fred-Schliessungen betroffen war und dann noch gleich doppelt w/falscher Namensgebung.

 Die wollten doch erst Freitag auf den Weihnachtsmarkt zum Glühweintrinken


----------



## bone peeler (30. November 2009)

Salve!

Wünsche dem Fürsten eine gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

... danke, danke der Fürst verspürt auch schon eine leichte Besserung seines gesundheitlichen Zustandes und gerade sogar mit etwas Appetit das Abendmahl zu sich genommen...

... natürlich in der Hoffnung, dass es nicht das Letze gewesen ist


----------



## Hopi (30. November 2009)

dem geht es doch schon wieder ganz gut  


Ach Bonny,  Du wolltest doch immer mit uns eine Runde drehen, wir wollen mal den R8 Richtung DA fahren. Also wenn Du willst kannst Du ja höhe Dreieich oder so dazu stossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

...trotzdem bin ich schon wieder müde und sage daher präventiv schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. November 2009)

n'abend!

gn8 @ Fürst 

@ Team: hab auch mal ein bisschen auf dem Hometrainer gesessen, hoffe mir gehts morgen immernoch gut damit 

und jetzt wird gemampft


----------



## bone peeler (30. November 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> dem geht es doch schon wieder ganz gut
> 
> 
> Ach Bonny,  Du wolltest doch immer mit uns eine Runde drehen, wir wollen mal den R8 Richtung DA fahren. Also wenn Du willst kannst Du ja höhe Dreieich oder so dazu stossen




Dreieich... mhh.. ist doch schon kurz vor DA.  Müsste man sich mal ausmachen aber die kommenden 2 Wochenende sehen schlecht aus. AM ehesten noch Samstag (den kommenden) Vormittags...



Ich wünsche dem Fürsten eine geruh- und erholsame Nacht!


----------



## wondermike (30. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na ein Mod, der fast drei Wochen nicht Online ist, ist für mich nicht *mod*erat, sondern eher nicht existent
> 
> Hobbys ändern sich und ich glaube Frank hat die Bikerei wahrscheinlich einfach fast ganz an den Nagel gehängt.



Da haben wir also wochenlang quasi völlig unmoderiert vor uns hin geplauscht und keiner hat's gemerkt. Unfassbar! 

Und was passiert jetzt? Dürfen wir den neuen Mod aus unserer Mitte wählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Team: hab auch mal ein bisschen auf dem Hometrainer gesessen, hoffe mir gehts morgen immernoch gut damit



Das Team ist stolz auf Dich. 

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Iggi los? Hat der sich auch die Nase eingedellt? Und was ist bei Dir? Wieder fit?


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und was passiert jetzt? Dürfen wir den neuen Mod aus unserer Mitte wählen?



hier wird sicher nicht gewählt 

außerdem brauchen wir erst mal ne kleine revolution ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da haben wir also wochenlang quasi völlig unmoderiert vor uns hin geplauscht und keiner hat's gemerkt. Unfassbar!



Hurra  - Jetzt also auch der Mike einen Zustand, der hier schon seit fast zwei Jahren herrscht bemerkt und vor allen Dingen auch verstanden 



wondermike schrieb:


> Und was passiert jetzt? Dürfen wir den neuen Mod aus unserer Mitte wählen?



Mich hat die modlose Zeit eigentlich in keinster Weise gestört - also weiterhin pssstttt!  

... aber vllt. bewerbe ich mich ja mal, damit hier weiterhin komplett aus einer Hand regiert wird - Ist für das Volk immer noch am Einfachsten zu verstehen 

... sonst kommt gar noch ein zu gestrenger neuer Mod und ruckzuck ist es vorbei mit der Plauscherei  

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2009)

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das Team ist stolz auf Dich.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Iggi los? Hat der sich auch die Nase eingedellt? Und was ist bei Dir? Wieder fit?



naja, bei mir hängts eher an diversen anderen Dingen das da nicht viel bei rum kommt. Wenn das Wetter endlich mal wieder trocken werden würde, sollte sich das aber auf jeden Fall ab nächster Woche etwas steigern (allerdings nur Alternativsport - für Outdoor ist es mir zu dunkel und Hometrainier überlege ich mir noch  )

Und beim iggi hängts wohl auch mit der Jahreszeit zusammen, wir gehen im dunkeln aus dem Haus und kommen im dunkeln wieder heim...das drückt die motivation in den absoluten Keller...


----------



## wondermike (30. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hurra  - Jetzt also auch der Mike einen Zustand, der hier schon seit fast zwei Jahren herrscht bemerkt und vor allen Dingen auch verstanden



Nix da. Ich hab' immer schön aufgepasst und Dich verpfiffen, wenn Du nicht brav warst. 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber vllt. bewerbe ich mich ja mal, damit hier weiterhin komplett aus einer Hand regiert wird - Ist für das Volk immer noch am Einfachsten zu verstehen



Du meinst, nach der Anarchie wird dann direkt der Feudalismus eingeführt? Das Ganze nennt man dann wohl gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt. Aber wir revolutionären Volksmassen werden uns gegen finstere Tyrannen schon zu wehren wissen.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2009)

genau ! moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

moin, moin


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

moin, 
wie geht es unserm Grippeopfer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

geht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

gestern dachte ich schon, Du hättest uns am Sonntag etwas mitgegeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

... so schnell geht das dann doch nicht, ein paar Tage müsst Ihr schon warten


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

schauen wir mal  aber da wir nicht NUR ROLLE fahren sind wir auch widerstandsfähiger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> schauen wir mal  aber da wir nicht NUR ROLLE fahren sind wir auch widerstandsfähiger



Ich bin erstaunt, was Du Dir, seitdem Du mal ein bisschen CC fährst, so alles zusammenphantasierst  

Ich fahre auch nicht NUR ROLLE, von den 230km, die ich derzeit pro Woche im Durchschnitt so runterspule sind aktuell ca. 90 km Outdoor 

Und ob ihr widerstandsfähiger seid, das reden wir nochmal drüber, wenn Ihr selber Kinder habt


----------



## bone peeler (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin!


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn Ihr selber Kinder habt



> oder < 9 monate


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

... ich weiss nicht, ob sie schon aktiv dran arbeiten 

Hopi ist ja auch schon in 'nem Alter, wo man es sich gut überlegen muss, sich nochmal zu reproduzieren


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich weiss nicht, ob sie schon aktiv dran arbeiten



ich glaub, die sitzen derzeit einfach zu viel aufm rad


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

Pahh, ich fahre nicht CC ich fahre nur Rad  

Das Thema Kind steht NOCH nicht an, wir wollen ja noch eine Saison DH fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Pahh, ich fahre nicht CC ich fahre nur Rad



Genau - Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hier, fährst DU nur ein bisschen Rad   



Hopi schrieb:


> Das Thema Kind steht NOCH nicht an, wir wollen ja noch eine Saison DH fahren



Komm dann bist Du doch 'eh zu alt und die Qualität Deiner Gene ist völlig degeneriert


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

man merkt, dass Du noch sehr krank bist 

Du schreibst nur wirres Zeug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

... dann musst Du aber erst recht schon ziemlich krank sein 

Leg' Dich schnell ins Bett   

Aber das ist dann ja leider eher ein chronischer Verlauf


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

Du musst jetzt nicht versuchen von dir abzulenken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Das brauche ich auch gar nicht, das hast Du schon selbst erledigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gott, wie archaisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

Ist es  also lasst uns an Sonntagen die Krankenhäuser, Kirchen, Polizei usw. schließen, da die auch eine Tätigkeit ausüben


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2009)

solange das internet nicht sonntags geschlossen wird ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Seb ist anscheinend unter die Hausbesetzer gegangen Klick!


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2009)

so wird das nix, mit unserer rente ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

... aber gar nix.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2009)

menno


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> solange das internet nicht sonntags geschlossen wird ...



Das Internet wird demnächst sowieso ganz geschlossen. Dann dürfen nur noch Inhalte angezeigt werden, die von Zensursula persönlich abgesegnet wurden.


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> so wird das nix, mit unserer rente ...



Also ehrlich! Dieses faule Studentenpack. Die sollen was schaffen und nicht dauernd demonstrieren. Zu unserer Zeit hätte es das nicht gegeben. Da haben wir dem Prof immer brav die Tasche getragen und hatten noch Respekt vor der Obrigkeit.


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2009)

Und wieder wurde ein gefährlicher Fahrrad-Rowdy aus dem Verkehr gezogen: 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,664492,00.html


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

hoffentlich hatte er einen Helm auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Diebe, Mörder, Biker-Pack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Interessant und  zugleich


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2009)

in meinen augen mehr


----------



## bone peeler (1. Dezember 2009)

*gääähn*

@ Hopi: Ich bin das Wochenende doch vergfügbar, mein angekündigter Besuch kommt nicht.


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn nicht die Welt untergeht, würden wir am Samstag unsere Runde machen.


----------



## bone peeler (1. Dezember 2009)

*vorgemerkt*

Zeit?


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

mhmmmmm gute Frage. So gegen 11:00, also nicht vor dem aufstehen


----------



## bone peeler (1. Dezember 2009)

Ok... brauchst dann nur mal sagen wann ihr ungefähr auf Höhe Dreieich seid... dann warte ich da irgendwo...


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2009)

ich würde kurz hier reinschreiben wann wir starten, ich schätze wir brauchen ca. 60min bis Dreieich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (1. Dezember 2009)

ok... dann geh ich mal den Mittermeier weiterkieken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> in meinen augen mehr



Klar sehr stark , aber trotzdem auch aufschlussreich 

... werde mich auch noch ein wenig vor die Glotze hauen und dann zum Matratzenhorchdienst antreten


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2009)

morsche.
es wird frischer. dafür aber zur abwechslung mal trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Auf das morgendliche Wetter-Bulletin des Fux ist verlass


----------



## bone peeler (2. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Hopi (2. Dezember 2009)

und Fürst, alles wieder im grünen Bereich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Rekonvaleszenz des Fürsten macht Fortschritte, ist aber noch nicht vollständig abgeschlossen...


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2009)

er stelle sich nicht so an ... schließlich ist so ein fürst ja quasi gottgegeben. schwächeln ist da nicht drin. leuchtendes vorbild soll er sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2009)

... schwächeln kann er sich ja auch nicht erlauben, er musste gestern und heute schon wieder vom Krankenlager aus massiv ins Geschehen in der Fa. eingreifen...

... Vorstandsvorlagen müssen erstellt werden, Projekte bedürfen der Lenkung,...

... aber gut zu wissen, dass man gebraucht wird


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2009)

moin die herren und damen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Dezember 2009)

servus!


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2009)

die jugend kommt, die alten gehn ...

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Dezember 2009)

morgen ist Donnerstag


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2009)

moin. stimmt. und quasi so wie sonst freitag, gell wahltho  für mich diese woche aber auch 

herrliches wetter zum radeln, bin aber trotzdem auto gefahren, da leicht angeschlagen ... oben ohne sollte für die hinfahrt auf jeden fall drin sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (3. Dezember 2009)

Moin Kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Guten Abend!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2009)

Servus!
gleich gehts zum Alternativsport


----------



## bone peeler (3. Dezember 2009)

Bonjour!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2009)

salut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt aber wirklich Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2009)

nabend 
morgen gehts bis montag nach Berlin


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2009)

gn8 und morgen ohne wetter-bulletin ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2009)

n'abend!



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus!
> gleich gehts zum Alternativsport



bin wieder da, anstrengend wars, seit meinem Unfall das erste mal "richtig" Sport 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n'abend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na also. Wird doch. Jetzt musst Du nur noch den Iggi motivieren.


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2009)

ok, moin kann man ja mal sagen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 und morgen ohne wetter-bulletin ...



Das wird von mir heute auch nicht benötigt


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2009)

noch zwei stunden...


----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> noch zwei stunden...



und dann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2009)

... ja was dann?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2009)

campingurlaub in nem altersheim in berlin spandau


----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2009)

hääääääääää


Du sollst Punkte machen! nicht feiern gehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> hääääääääää
> 
> 
> Du sollst Punkte machen! nicht feiern gehen



ich besuch mit ner freundin einen kumpel der in berlin grad seinen zivi macht... deshalb könne wir auch bei dem in der bude pennen ( die im altersheim ist)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2009)

... der nahtlose Übergang von der Lehre ins Altersheim also


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2009)

tja.. so kommts, is jetzt eig auch nicht wirklich ein altenheim, eher eine seniorenresidenz


da werden wir die alten kruftis mal bissi aufmischen


----------



## bone peeler (4. Dezember 2009)

Gruftis...

Mahlzeit.

@ Hopi: Ich glaube nicht das ich morgen mit euch fahren kann. Hab mir gestern beim Alternativsport ´nen fetten Wadenkrampf geholt der bis heute schmerzt. Wetter sieht ausserdem eh nicht rosig aus. Daher sage ich lieber mal schon jetzt ab und kuriere meine Wade aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss ja wirklich sagen, dass ich von Windows 7 restlos begeistert bin  

Drei von fünf Laptops/PCs laufen jetzt auf Windows 7. Mein Firmen Laptop muss wohl zwangsweise auf XP bleiben und für das NAS lohnt sich die Umstellung nicht.

Lustigerweise funzt auf dem Laptop meines Filius unter Windows 7 das WLAN wieder. War kein Hardware, sondern ein Windows Vista Problem


----------



## bone peeler (4. Dezember 2009)

Gut zu wissen... ich will dieses Jahr auch noch umstellen...


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2009)

Hier schon mal der Ausblick auf die Bikermode für's nächste Frühjahr:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523321


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich muss ja wirklich sagen, dass ich von Windows 7 restlos begeistert bin



Wenn ich Dir nicht grundsätzlich und aus Prinzip widersprechen würde, würde ich jetzt sagen, dass ich es auch gut finde. Aber das geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir nicht grundsätzlich und aus Prinzip widersprechen würde,...



... es gibt Einige, die das hier immer wieder erfolglos versuchen


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2009)

man munkelt, windoof 7 hätte so einiges von mac os abgekupfert 

kein wunder, dass es gefällt


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> man munkelt, windoof 7 hätte so einiges von mac os abgekupfert
> 
> kein wunder, dass es gefällt



Besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden. Ist allerdings in der IT-Industrie durchaus normal, dass man sich gegenseitig "inspiriert".


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden.



 Stimmt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2009)

ei gude!



wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich muss ja wirklich sagen, dass ich von Windows 7 restlos begeistert bin



dem kann ich nur zustimmen  bei mir brummt win7 auch seit ca. 4 
Wochen und ich finde es ziemlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bonusheft (4. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden.



Zum Thema kopieren hätte ich noch ein fast vergessenes Anliegen an die Gemeinde: Ich würde mir gerne noch die Bilder und das Video aus der Provence kopieren. 

An wen kann ich mich denn mal vertrauensvoll wenden (wahltho, crazy,...)? 

Ich könnte entweder einen USB-Stick verschicken oder mal kurz nach Feierabend zum kopieren vorbeikommen, wenn es Recht ist.


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden.



 kopieren einer schlechten erfindung macht doch wenig sinn 

gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2009)

schade das kein plauscher anwesend war


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schade das kein plauscher anwesend war



ich wollte eigentlich kommen, war aber erst um 19uhr zuhause, da wars dann leider schon zu spät


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2009)

_morsche_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> schade das kein plauscher anwesend war



Sorry, aber Weihnachten im Allgemeinen und Weihnachtsmarkt im Speziellen ist nicht mein Ding


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schade das kein plauscher anwesend war



Bei was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2009)

... beim gestrigen Treffen der Freireiter auf dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt 

Guten Morgen Mike! (in zweierlei Hinsicht  )


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... beim gestrigen Treffen der Freireiter auf dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt



Wusste ich nix von. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Mike! (in zweierlei Hinsicht  )



Mann! Jetzt muss ich mich schon mitten in der Nacht aus dem Bett quälen, da werd' ich auch noch von der Seite angemacht.


----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen.

@bone peeler
Was macht die Wade?
Wir bereiten uns gerade auf den Abflug vor.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin...

@ Hopi: Kannste alles knicken. Zu der Wade gesellt sich ein Muskelkater im Rücken. Da sieht man mal wieder welche Muskeln man mit Radfahren nicht trainiert... Ich könnt echt :kotz:


Tut mir leid...


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... beim Treffen der Freireiter auf dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt



war gerade da und hab niemanden getroffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2009)

...igitt Weihnachtsmarkt :kotz:  

fbh meldet UMTS-Störung, Backup aktiviert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2009)

Lenzhahn meldet erste Schneeflocken  die aber bei Bodenkontakt wieder in den flüssigen Zustand wechseln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2009)

... hatte fbh heute morgen auch schon, dafür werden es aber morgen wieder feuchte, vorweihnachtliche 13 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Hopi: Kannste alles knicken. Zu der Wade gesellt sich ein Muskelkater im Rücken. Da sieht man mal wieder welche Muskeln man mit Radfahren nicht trainiert... Ich könnt echt :kotz:
> 
> Tut mir leid...


Keine Sorge, bis Darmstadt haben wir es auch nicht geschafft. Bis Langen sind wir gekommen, danach habe ich dann aufgrund der Eisklötze, die einmal meine Füße waren , laut genug gemeckert.
...tut das gut, wenn der Schmerz unter kaltem Wasser irgendwann wieder nachlässt.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Dezember 2009)

Oh... na denn. Hätte wahrscheinlich auch gefroren denn Winterklamotten sind bei mir rar gesäht. Dann wünsch ich Euch mal noch einen schönen Couchnachmittag... !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2009)

So fertig geduscht nach einer Spin-Trainer-Einheit im trockenen Wohnzimmer, begleitet von einem spannenden und unterhaltsamen Film


----------



## Hopi (5. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mir dann noch 1:15 Rolle gegeben  also 5 Stunden Sattel unter dem Popo.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Dezember 2009)

So... ich bin noch zu Freunden eingeladen daher sag ich schonmal GN8!

Wenn´s nicht Regnen sollte bin ich morgen auch mal beim RadCross zum schauen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2009)

... Viel Spass & Gute Nacht Bone


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2009)

Ein wirklich interessanter -->Bericht<--


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, obwohl schon 12 Jahre alt

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2009)

gmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Dezember 2009)

moin,

bohhh bin ich am A........., na egal jetzt geht es zum Buddeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2009)

... eigentlich eher ein trauriger Tag: Unser geliebter Kater Paul ist jetzt schon seit vier Tagen verschwunden


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2009)

oh jee ...
wie alt ist denn euer kater ?
hoffentlich is nix passiert und er hat sich nur vor dem schrecklichen wetter versteckt ...


----------



## bone peeler (6. Dezember 2009)

Morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2009)

Paul ist jetzt immerhin schon über 12 Jahre alt...

... solange ist er noch nie weg gewesen. Normalerweise ist er jede Nacht zu Hause bei uns im Bett gewesen 

Ich befürchte daher leider das Schlimmste 

Ein sehr, sehr schöner, zierlicher, intelligenter und sozialer Kater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2009)

im sommer sind kater ja öfter mal auf tour, aber jetzt ist eher nicht normal ...
das schlimme ist die ungewissheit. ging uns dieses sommer auch so. die katze meiner schwiegermutter war schon an die 18 und hatte deutliche altersschwäche. die fliegen waren schon dran und wir wollten sie eigentlich für den letzten gang (sowas ist echt ätzend ) einfangen. da ging sie einfach in nachbars garten rüber und verschwand auf nimmerwiedersehen  wir gehen davon aus, dass sie sich katzentypisch zum sterben zurückzog ...
vor einigen jahren blieb sie auch mal ungewöhnlich lange weg und wurde schließlich mit schwer verletzt gefunden und eingefangen. sie hatte sich irgendwie ganz blöd das halsband umgewickelt ...
am besten erst mal suchen, was das zeug hält. vielleicht liegt sie irgendwo verletzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2009)

... die Ungewissheit ist in der Tat das Schlimmste. Um diese Jahreszeit ist es in der Tat sehr ungewöhnlich, wenn eine Katze so lange unterwegs ist. Das macht uns ja so Sorgen. Mein Filius hat am Freitag Abend schon ausführlich die Umgebung abgesucht.


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2009)

Tut mir sehr leid das zu hören! 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Paul unversehrt wieder auftaucht.


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2009)

hat euer kater auch die große straße überquert oder war das praktisch seine reviergrenze ? ein geiles großes und relativ ungefährliches revier hat er ja eigentlich auf eurer seite richtung gimbi ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2009)

... die grosse Strasse hat er gemieden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Dezember 2009)

servus!

ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass der Kater nochmal auftaucht  unsere zwei haben uns da auch schon öfter mal einen schrecken eingejagt, wenn sie Tagelang weg waren. Bisher kamen sie aber immer wieder, euch wünsche ich es auch


----------



## bone peeler (6. Dezember 2009)

Mhh... heut sind wohl alle auf der Suche nach des Fürsten Haustier. Wünsche auch das er wohlbehalten in dessen Gemächer zurückkehren möge.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Anteilnahme 

Mir bedeutet das Tier schon Einiges, ich glaube aber für meinen Filius ist es noch schlimmer, er war knapp vier Jahre alt, als Paul zu uns gekommen ist


----------



## ratte (6. Dezember 2009)

@wahltho
Ich drück Euch ganz fest die Daumen, dass Paul schnell wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank & Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2009)

möge paul morgen früh einfach vor der tür sitzen. gn8


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2009)

moin

nass von unten, trocken von oben. frische 2 °C ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 

ich wünsche der Katze, dass sie den richtigen Weg nach Hause findet aumen:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Kein Paul  

In fbh ist heute morgen verbreitet Scheibenkratzen angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

sollte sie durch irgendeinen Grund über die Strasse gerannt sein (Fluch vor einem Hund etc.) findet sie evtl. den Weg nicht mehr zurück  Ich würde verstärkt auf der anderen Strassenseite suchen .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2009)

Das klingt doch mal nach einer schönen, vorweihnachtlichen Serie für's Spin-Trainern


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du das auch mit dem Spintrainer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch ein altes Video


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2009)

Wahltho, Du musst das verstehen, das sind Schweizer  das dauert immer etwas länger bis sie etwas von der Welt mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

*Pah *

*dafür war ich schon Powdern *


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2009)

sagg !

hoffe, dass ich feb/märz auch mal wieder aufs board komme ...


----------



## Hopi (7. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Pah *
> 
> *dafür war ich schon Powdern *



Na und,  noch 3 Wochen dann sind wir auch auf den Board´s.  Ich winke Dir dann mal aus dem Vans Park in die Webcam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wahltho, Du musst das verstehen, das sind Schweizer  das dauert immer etwas länger bis sie etwas von der Welt mitbekommen



Ich kenn' die Schweizer eigentlich ganz gut  - Bin doch selber Prokurist einer Schweizer Aktiengesellschaft


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2009)

moin
melde mich von einem unvergesslichen Wochenende zurück!!!!

mein Fazit zur Berlin: gesittet versaut


----------



## bone peeler (7. Dezember 2009)

Salve...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na und,  noch 3 Wochen dann sind wir auch auf den Board´s. Ich winke Dir dann mal aus dem Vans Park in die Webcam


 
Naja bis dann habe ich schon mindestens 3 mehr Wochenenden im Schnee hinter mir 
und ausserdem, Park rumgehopse ist langweilig


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2009)

hier mal ein paar bilder aus berlin, alle selbst geschossen mit meiner neuen CAM


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

schick


----------



## macmaegges (7. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön, ach, ich liebe Berlin, besonders bei Nacht

Sag mal, wie gross sind denn die Bilder in der maximalen Auflösung, wenn sie von der Cam gezogen werden ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2009)

macmaegges schrieb:


> sehr schön, ach, ich liebe berlin, besonders bei nacht
> 
> sag mal, wie gross sind denn die bilder in der maximalen auflösung, wenn sie von der cam gezogen werden ?




4272*2848


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

Aufschneider


----------



## bone peeler (7. Dezember 2009)

hach.... meene Stadt. Ick liebe dieset fleckchen Erde...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2009)

Kitzsteinhorn auf 3030m mit Blick auf den Park


----------



## wondermike (7. Dezember 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> melde mich von einem unvergesslichen Wochenende zurück!!!!
> 
> mein Fazit zur Berlin: gesittet versaut



Und? wie geht's den alten Leutchen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und? wie geht's den alten Leutchen?



ka
hab keine gesehn
der gang wo mein kumpel haust war bissi ab vom schuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (7. Dezember 2009)

Kinnersch... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2009)

... bin vorhin noch Spin-Trainer gefahren und jetzt auch platt...

... Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Dezember 2009)

n'abend!

saubere Sache iggi, nur ein bisschen schepp


----------



## wondermike (8. Dezember 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ka
> hab keine gesehn
> der gang wo mein kumpel haust war bissi ab vom schuss



Na, da haben die alten Leutchen ja nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin

Paul da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2009)

... nein, keine Spur von Paul


----------



## bone peeler (8. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben 

Ich bin gerade mit dem Spin-Trainer fertig geworden


----------



## Alberto68 (8. Dezember 2009)

ich geb mal wieder ein lebenszeichen von mir 

alles frisch bei euch ? steht der taunus noch oder habt ihr ihn plattgefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2009)

Servus Berto - Schön, dass Du Dich mal wieder meldest  )

Hab' in letzter Zeit öfter an Dich gedacht und mir fest vorgenommen, Dich mal anzurufen 

Gute Nacht @All


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2009)

und moin ....

was macht der kater ? 

wetter heute : biketauglich trocken bei +4°C


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Der Kater ist und bleibt verschwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin, frisch heute im Draussenland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2009)

... hier sollen die Temperaturen zum Wochenende hin auch in den Keller gehen:

Am Samstag und Sonntag sind nur noch Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt angesagt und das soll wohl auch kommende Woche so bleiben resp. es soll noch kälter werden

... und am nächsten w/e könnte es dann wohl auch den ersten Schnee geben.


----------



## Hopi (9. Dezember 2009)

schnnnnnneeeeeeee  wie scheeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2009)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:

Obwohl ich überlege, im Februar mal an den Polarkreis zu reisen


----------



## wondermike (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn's gefroren ist, ist wenigstens Schluss mit dem blöden Matsch. Ach ja, Winterreifen. Da war doch was...


----------



## bone peeler (9. Dezember 2009)

Servus... heut hab ich endlich meine lange Gore-Hose beim Hibike abholen können... dafür hatten ´se andere Sachen nicht die ich gebrauchen könnte... grml....


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2009)

Andermatt meldet auf dem Gemsstock 195 cm Schnee  am WE bin ich dort


----------



## bone peeler (9. Dezember 2009)

*bibber*... schnee.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (9. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend? Normalerweise sagst Du doch schon fast Gute Nacht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt - Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2009)

nenee das ist nch zu früh


----------



## bone peeler (9. Dezember 2009)

So Männers.... Guuuuute Nacht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2009)

88 minutes is durch, ich werd dann auch mal schlafen gehen 
Morgen dann wieder Training...ich hangel mich seit dem Unfall irgendwie von Muskelkater zu Muskelkater


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

moin

sauwetter


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin Kinners  

Heute Weihnachtsfeier die Zweite


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

moin, moin 

Scheint in der Tat ein ziemliches Sauwetter draussen zu sein 

Ich glaub' ich leg' mich nochmal auf's Ohr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

... hat gut getan, nochmal eine halbe Stunde zu pennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute Weihnachtsfeier die Zweite



Ich konnte zum Glück wieder alle Weihnachtsfeier ausgelassen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

nächste Woche noch eine dritte und dann ist gut  

Heute gibt es Käsefondue auf einem Schiff auf dem Zugersee  bestimmt sehr lustig 

Bei der ersten kleinen gab es Tapas und Rotwein, sehr lecker und nicht zu schwer. Bei der dritten, Projektinternen, gehen wir wieder zum Spanier  Achja und am Freitag ist Metzgete in der Stammbeiz 

Da ist am Wochenende Ausdauersport in Form von Schneeschuhlaufen angesagt. Nach dem ganzen essen werde ich wohl die Schneeschuhe verlängern müssen, damit ich nicht im Schnee versinke 

Achja, ich wünsche eine angenehmen Tag und die Tesla ist goil


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

Kleines Weinachts-Rätsel.....​ 
Du fährst mit dem Auto und hältst eine konstante Geschwindigkeit. Auf deiner linken Seite befindet sich ein Abhang. 
Auf deiner rechten Seite fährtein riesiges Feuerwehrauto und hält die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie du. 
Vor dir galoppiert ein Schwein, das eindeutig grösser ist als dein Auto und du kannst nicht vorbei. 
Hinter dir verfolgt dich ein Hubschrauber auf Bodenhöhe. 
Das Schwein und der Hubschrauber haben exakt deine Geschwindigkeit. 
Was unternimmst du, um dieser Situation gefahrlos zu entkommen ???


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

ich steig aus dem karussell aus


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

meno, das ging aber schnell  

*Antwort: Vom Kinderkarussell absteigen und weniger Glühwein saufen !!!*

Vielleicht sollte ich das bei den Freireitern posten


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

hab ich jetzt was gewonnen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

Nicht schlecht Fux


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

Eine Fahrt auf dem Selbigen


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

mit glühwein ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das bei den Freireitern posten



Solltest Du


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)

aber vorsicht. bei den freireitern lese ich manchmal mit und ab und an gebe ich auch dort meinen senf dazu ...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

zweimal gewinnen zählt nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

@Fux: Du bist jetzt raus


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2009)




----------



## wondermike (10. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solltest Du



Dann muss er aber das Auto durch ein Downhill-Bike ersetzen, sonst raffen die das nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

Vllt. sind sie ja auch vor Schreck erstarrt, ob der Erwähnung des Abhangs auf der linken Seite, denn die meisten Freireiter mögen ja keine ausgesetzten Trails


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

stimmt, naja ich gehe es mal auflösen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2009)

wenigstens ist es eine neue Seite


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Dezember 2009)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

Spin-Trainern ist goil


----------



## bone peeler (10. Dezember 2009)

Schmerzen von eingeklemmten Nerv sind nicht goil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

... Ischias?


----------



## bone peeler (10. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Hab ich seit dem ich Schwimmen war... direkt am Schulterblatt. Am WE wars am schlimmsten, seitdem ist es am abklingen aber schmerzt immer noch. Kopf  senken oder nach links drehen z.B.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich eine falsche Bewegung gemacht  - Gute Besserung 

Mich zwickt's momentan auch in der linken Schulter, aber wahrscheinlich eher vom PC her 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd mich gleich mal von meinem holden Weibe eincremen lassen und dann wird das hoffentlich wieder... vllt. fehlt auch das vibrieren beim Radeln!? 

So... ich rufe schonmal Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuute Nacht ins Land des Fürsten!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend! 
Endlich wieder zuhause...und gleich ab ins Bett, morgen wieder früh aufstehen ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2009)

und crazy, wo hängts  von wegen früh aufstehen 

morsche


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mich zwickt's momentan auch in der linken Schulter, aber wahrscheinlich eher vom PC her



kauf dir nen mac, da haste keinen stress

guten morgen zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin den Maladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben - Frei-Tag 

... und bis gerade in der Heia rumgelümmelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> kauf dir nen mac, da haste keinen stress



Nee is klar. Steve Jobs kann über's Wasser laufen und ein Mac kuriert Rückenschmerzen. Und wenn alle Leute Macs kaufen würde, wäre auf Erden endlich allgemeines Friede Freude Eierkuchen.


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2009)

ah, wieder einer, der´s endlich kapiert hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> kauf dir nen mac, da haste keinen stress




 Nen mac ist doch auch 'nen PC


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah, wieder einer, der´s endlich kapiert hat



wird ja auch zeit.......


----------



## bone peeler (11. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit... Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2009)

... welcome to the Club


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2009)

urlaub


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah, wieder einer, der´s endlich kapiert hat





Maggo schrieb:


> wird ja auch zeit.......



Gebt mir doch bitte auch mal was von dem Zeug ab, das Ihr die ganze Zeit raucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2009)

... fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2009)

ei gude!
kleine Laufeinheit um die Muskeln von gestern zu lockern  Morgen wohl Pause  bzw. lernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> kleine Laufeinheit um die Muskeln von gestern zu lockern  Morgen wohl Pause  bzw. lernen...



Und wie sieht's am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wie sieht's am Sonntag aus?



das weiß ich doch jetzt noch nicht 
bei mir ist z.Z. alles nur spontan 
Wetter soll ja mit bewölkt halbwegs passen, heut Nachts gibts den ersten Schnee 
Wie viel vorher musst du das denn definitiv wissen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Dezember 2009)

Lenzhahn meldet leichten  Schneefall


----------



## Hopi (11. Dezember 2009)

lohnt es sich schon mit dem Board zu kommen


----------



## bone peeler (11. Dezember 2009)

Sodele... GN8!


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das weiß ich doch jetzt noch nicht
> bei mir ist z.Z. alles nur spontan
> Wetter soll ja mit bewölkt halbwegs passen, heut Nachts gibts den ersten Schnee
> Wie viel vorher musst du das denn definitiv wissen?



Diese Jugend von heute! Keine Verlässlichkeit.  

Treffpunkt ist Sonntag um 12. Also, wenn Du nicht kommst, bitte vorher Bescheid sagen, damit wir nicht auf Dich warten müssen. Und Licht mitbringen.


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> lohnt es sich schon mit dem Board zu kommen



Klar. Du machst dann halt 80 km das hier:   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w7sVSMbjyM"]YouTube- Cross Country Snowboarding[/ame]


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2009)

moin

tolle sportart !


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2009)

moin

tolle neue sportart !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin 

Und ist es jetzt allles schneller hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2009)

... der Taunuskamm ist leicht eingepudert


----------



## Hopi (12. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Und ist es jetzt allles schneller hier?




Moin, vielleicht wenn es hier mal wieder voller ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und ist es jetzt allles schneller hier?



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es eher langsamer geworden ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Dezember 2009)

moin !


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es eher langsamer geworden ist



Bei mir ist es definitiv schneller. Vielleicht haben sie für fbh eine Ausnahmeregel reinprogrammiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (12. Dezember 2009)

Servus...


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2009)

Wetter für morgen sieht (den Umständen entsprechend) gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2009)

... 10 Stunden lang alten Kleiderschrank des Filius abgebaut und den neuen, "stylishen" Schrank aufgebaut


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2009)

bin morgen nicht dabei.
werd wohl wenn in den taunus fahren sry!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Dezember 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin morgen nicht dabei.
> werd wohl wenn in den taunus fahren sry!



dito!
Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2009)

... achso:

@Roter Hirsch, Mzaskar:

Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen die Reservierung für die Hütte im Luberon im September 2010. A. hat das mit ihrem Urlaub mittlerweile klären können. Ich werde daher versuchen, die Hütte ab dem 18. September für 10 Tage zu reservieren.


----------



## bone peeler (13. Dezember 2009)

GN8 Kinners....


----------



## Hopi (13. Dezember 2009)

Also rund um den Feldberg ist Schnee! Da der Boden aber noch keine Zeit zum frieren hatte, ist der Boden unter dem Schnee recht schlammig. 
Wie sind denn die Wege bei dir Mike? Sonst würde ich empfehlen, von uns aus eine Runde Richtung Darmstadt zu fahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Dezember 2009)

moin Lenzhahn meldet geschlossene Schneedecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also rund um den Feldberg ist Schnee! Da der Boden aber noch keine Zeit zum frieren hatte, ist der Boden unter dem Schnee recht schlammig.
> Wie sind denn die Wege bei dir Mike? Sonst würde ich empfehlen, von uns aus eine Runde Richtung Darmstadt zu fahren.



Da wir hauptsächlich im Flachland unterwegs sind und viel auf Asphalt fahren, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen meine lieben Untertanen 

Nach der gestrigen Möbelab- und -aufbauaktion spüre ich meine Gräten doch ziemlich 

... achso: Der Taunus ist weiss, in fbh liegt aber so gut wie kein Schnee


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin!
Also ich hab auf dem Feldberg mehr Schnee erwartet (Webcam), aber mal sehn wies in echt ist


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2009)

Gestern war es schon ordentlich da oben für eine Nacht Schneefall (geschätzt 8-10 cm +/-). 
Die ersten Skifahrer hatten auch schon ihre Spuren hinterlassen.
Das größere Problem ist für mich jetzt erstmal wie ich meine Flossen einpacke, damit die nicht nach 10 Minuten abfallen. 

Und übrigens: Guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

... ja, ja Guten Morgen auch


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Das größere Problem ist für mich jetzt erstmal wie ich meine Flossen einpacke, damit die nicht nach 10 Minuten abfallen.



Ich hätte zur Not hier noch ein paar Überzieherli rumliegen.


----------



## bone peeler (13. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen ins weisse Hessenländle...


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hätte zur Not hier noch ein paar Überzieherli rumliegen.


Beheitzte (Hand-)Schuhe wären mir lieber.
Wobei ich mich noch immer nicht entscheiden konnte, ob Flatpedale und Wanderschuhe oder Klickies und Heizsohlen.


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Beheitzte (Hand-)Schuhe wären mir lieber.
> Wobei ich mich noch immer nicht entscheiden konnte, ob Flatpedale und Wanderschuhe oder Klickies und Heizsohlen.



Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen. Ich würde zu den Heizsohlen raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Beheitzte (*Hand-*)Schuhe wären mir lieber.



Davon habe ich auch noch irgendwo ein Paar rumfliegen 

(Ich meine in diesem Falle natürlich Handschuhe, bei den heizbaren Sohlen habe ich so ziemlich alle Modelle durchgetestest  )

Ich empfehle dünne Unterhandschuhe und darüber dann Winterhandschuhe mit möglichst wenig Fingern (Lobster oder besser noch Fäustlinge), damit die Finger zusammenliegen und wenig Wärmeverlust auftritt


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Davon habe ich auch noch irgendwo ein Paar rumfliegen
> 
> Ich empfehle dünne Unterhandschuhe und darüber dann Winterhandschuhe mit möglichst wenig Fingern (Lobster oder besser noch Fäustlinge), damit die Finger zusammenliegen und wenig Wärmeverlust auftritt


Jau, so halbe Fäustlinge habe ich mir am Freitag auch gekauft. Musste die aber Samstag wieder zurückbringen, da der zweite Handschuh, den ich durch die Befestigung des Etiketts nicht im Laden anprobiert hatte, falsch innen eingenäht war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind auch wieder da. Die äußeren Bedingungen waren charakterbildend. 

Leider gab es leichte Ausfälle.


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2009)

Füße wieder aufgetaut. Auch ohne Klickies ordentlich Eisfüße gehabt.
Sorry Mike, aber ich bin eine echt Frostbeule. 

Aber es war auch ordentlich frisch. Nicht nur Rahmen und Schaltung, nein, auch die Klamotten eingeeist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

... ist leider normal für diese Witterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Füße wieder aufgetaut.



Freut mich. 



ratte schrieb:


> Auch ohne Klickies ordentlich Eisfüße gehabt.
> Sorry Mike, aber ich bin eine echt Frostbeule.



Kein Problem. War schön, dass Ihr da wart. Müssen wir halt mal bei besserem Wetter wiederholen.



ratte schrieb:


> Aber es war auch ordentlich frisch. Nicht nur Rahmen und Schaltung, nein, auch die Klamotten eingeeist.



Ich hatte auch zentimeterdicke Eiskrusten am Bike. Ohne heißes Wasser hätte ich die gar nicht mehr weggekriegt.


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch zentimeterdicke Eiskrusten am Bike. Ohne heißes Wasser hätte ich die gar nicht mehr weggekriegt.


Bei uns fielen die ab, als wir die Räder aus dem Wagen geholt haben. Der Rest wurde dann kurz mit warmen Wasser aus der Gießkanne erledigt.

Danke nochmal für's Guiden und beim nächsten Mal dann die große Runde...
...wenn's Wetter past. 

@wahltho
Ich bin bisher immer nur selber eingefroren. Am Rad hatte ich noch nie im Schnee Probleme.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind auch wieder da  sind nochmal über Hessens höchsten Weihnachtsmarkt gelaufen 
Bei uns gabs keine Probleme  nur die Nase hat ein wenig gefrohren - nächstes mal dann mit Gesichtsmaske zur Sturmhaube


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @wahltho Ich bin bisher immer nur selber eingefroren. Am Rad hatte ich noch nie im Schnee Probleme.



Ich hatte schon alles:

Felgenbremsen vor denen sich Riesenbatzen Schnee und Eis gestaut haben, eingefrorene Schaltzüge, Ritzelpakete, die sich so mit Schnee und Eis zugesetzt haben, dass die Kette nur noch gesprungen ist (da hat nur noch Draufpinkeln geholfen  ) ...

... aber alles in der Bike-Steinzeit vor Scheibenbremsen und Rohloff


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

@Iggi und Seb: Faules Pack! 

@wahltho: Zugegebenermaßen wäre eine Rohloff heute gar nicht schlecht gewesen. Bei uns drei Steinzeitmenschen war überall die Schaltung eingefroren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

... bei mir persönlich bleiben aber auch Hände und Füsse ein neuralgischer Punkt.

Bzgl. der Füsse sind Einlegesohlen zwar prinzipiell eine gute Lösung, die aus dem Skibereich mit Akkupacks zum Einklicken habe ich aber bereits mehrfach geschrottet, weil in die Steckverbindung zum Akku bei Sauwetter Nässe eingedrungen ist und es einen Kurzen im Akku gegeben hat. Von den Luxusmodellen von SIDI mit dem integrierten LIIon-Akkus in der Sohle und der Fernbedienung habe ich auch schon mehrere Exemplare kapputt gekriegt, wenn es so richtig nass geworden ist. Die Dinger werden zwar als wasserdicht deklariert, sind es aber nicht wirklich.

Bzgl. der Hände habe ich auch noch keine perfekte Lösung gefunden. Als ich im Winter 2006/2007 quasi jeden Abend von FFM auf den Feldi bin, habe ich für die lange Abfahrt nach fbh dann nachher richtig dicke Fäustlinge aus dem Hochalpinbereich mit Unterhandschuhen verwendet. Trotzdem bin ich hier oft mit Auftauschmerzen durch die Bude gehüpft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei uns drei Steinzeitmenschen war überall die Schaltung eingefroren.



... tja manch einer wollte es mir ja früher nicht glauben, dass sowas passieren kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich sage schonmal präventiv GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> @Iggi und Seb: Faules Pack!



VORSICHT!!!!
immerhin 6 punkte....


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... tja manch einer wollte es mir ja früher nicht glauben, dass sowas passieren kann



Ich hatte nie ein Problem, das zu glauben. Ist mir nämlich schon mehrfach passiert. Besonders schön war das früher noch mit V-Brakes. Die frieren dann auch gern mal ein. Das merkt man dann vorzugsweise an der ersten Abfahrt nach einem längeren Anstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> VORSICHT!!!!
> immerhin 6 punkte....



Is aber nix eingetragen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Is aber nix eingetragen.



noch nichts....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> @Iggi und Seb: Faules Pack!



tz...

Nacht  alle zsam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Frisch da draussen


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2009)

Brrhh,...

... ich war gerade nur mal kurz raus: Nicht nur frisch, sondern A****kalt


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2009)

Dem kann ich beipflischten Sackear***kalt 

Grüezi zäme


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin Schweizer ,
was machen die Berge? Sind sie noch unter dem Schnee zu finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2009)

@Mzaskar: Hast Du gelesen? - Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen die Hütte im Luberon wieder für September reservieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2009)

Neee habe ich nicht gelesen  Bitte die Daten durchgeben, damit ich den Urlaub buchen kann 

Die Berge sind geil weiss  Gestern jedoch in Wolken  daher war ich nur mit den Schneeschuhen 3 Stunden durch jungfräuliches weiss gestapft einen Gipfel erobert, Tee getrunken und den Weg nach unten gesucht 

Aber nächstes WE geht es zum Lawinenkurs evtl. nach Andermatt 

Aber der Taunus sieht ja auch gut aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neee habe ich nicht gelesen  Bitte die Daten durchgeben, damit ich den Urlaub buchen kann



Ich versuche die Hütte ab dem 18. September für 10 Tage zu kriegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2009)

So, werde mich mal langsam in die Fa. begeben


----------



## bone peeler (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin...


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, werde mich mal langsam in die Fa. begeben



so, ich werde mich mal so langsam aus der firma begeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, ich werde mich mal so langsam aus der firma begeben.



Ich glaube, das werde ich auch bald tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2009)

ich noch nicht  

Ich hoffe nur heute am abend weht mir kein kalter Wind um die Ohren  der war ganz schön frisch 

Und die Spikes werden wohl auch bald montiert werden, da Dauerfrost und Schneefall zum ende der Woche angekündigt sind 

So genung  wieder ans werkeln


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das werde ich auch bald tun



denn nur wer geht kann wiederkommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2009)

ei gude!



Maggo schrieb:


> denn nur wer geht kann wiederkommen



so nicht ganz richtig


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2009)

so?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Pics von gestern 











 



 



 







Maggo schrieb:


> so?



das "nur" würde ich rauslassen, aber dann rennt das Niveau weinend raus 
is ja auch egal


----------



## bone peeler (14. Dezember 2009)

Boah... das letzte Bild is ja mal geil!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2009)

@Seb, Iggi: Schöne Foddos 

Ich bin dann gerade noch Spin-Trainer gefahren und eigentlich schon ziemlich müde...

... GN8


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

- 5°, Schneefall und Bise von vorne :brrr:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2009)

-2 Grad, bewölkt, trocken,... Webasto läuft


----------



## bone peeler (15. Dezember 2009)

So... noch ´ne halbe Stunde dann ist endlich Feierabend... *jippie*


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

Noch 2 Stunden


----------



## bone peeler (15. Dezember 2009)

Tja... wie heisst´s so schön: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2009)

Already @Home


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

hmm, dann hat der Fux schon alle Würmer gefangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2009)

... sie seien ihm vergönnt


----------



## bone peeler (15. Dezember 2009)

Na toll... wollte ich grad mal auf der Couch relaxen da kommt meine Frau heim und verscheucht mich... immer diese Serienjunkies...

Egal... dafür hab ich jetzt auch ´ne Garage.. somit siehts in meinem Keller nicht mehr so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

brrr, noch kälter und Schneefall brrr


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2009)

mag doch gar keine würmer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2009)

... ach komm - das kann jetzt jeder behaupten


----------



## wondermike (15. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mag doch gar keine würmer ...



Es wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

ohne wenn und aber 

Solange du in diesem Forum postest ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach mich auch vom Acker... morgen gehts zeitig raus, dann später ´ne Besprechung und danach ´ne kleine Weihnachtsfeier. Wird ein langer Tag.

GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

Muss noch warten bis die wäsche fertig ist, aber dann geht es auch in die Federn 

 
Guds Nächtle


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2009)

MoinMoin Plauschers


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2009)

moin
mann, ist das noch dunkel da draussen ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2009)

Heute bin ich im großen Roten unterwegs  der fährt mit Licht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Zum Glück sind bereits bald die dunkelsten Tage des Winters


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2009)

ab heute wird es am Abend wieder länger hell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2009)

juhu, der sommer kommt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

... zunächst im Schneckentempo,...

... aber dann


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2009)

von dem Sommer war gestern Abend aber nix zu spüren, dass war Sau kalt auf der Flughafenrunde (zumindest auf den Feldern)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

Surprise, surprise


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2009)

hääää, Suppenreis 
 ohhhh Mist, es wird von oben weiß


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2009)

jetzt habe ich mich schick gemacht um heute am Abend schick zu speisen, jetzt ist meine Mitspeiserin leider krank  
Dann hätte ich ja auch mit dem Radl fahren können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

@Mzaskar, Hirsch: Reservierungs-Mail für Luberon (18. bis 29. September) ist raus


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mich schick gemacht um heute am Abend schick zu speisen, jetzt ist meine Mitspeiserin leider krank
> Dann hätte ich ja auch mit dem Radl fahren können



Und wieder fallen die Schweizer weiter zurück


----------



## wondermike (16. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und wieder fallen die Schweizer weiter zurück



Ist ja ein etwas ungleicher Kampf, mit den Zürchern. Man kommt sich langsam vor, als würde man Robbenbabys totschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2009)

Wir geben euch ja nur etwas Vorsprung 

100 Punkte ist ja nun nicht wirklich ein komfortabler Vorsprung


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2009)

Na dann wart mal ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

... Tee trinken nicht vergessen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir eine Isomatte fürs im Winter draussen schlafen besorgt ... hoffe es wird ein cooles  Erlebnis 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6643475&postcount=244


----------



## wondermike (16. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 100 Punkte ist ja nun nicht wirklich ein komfortabler Vorsprung



111 

Die äußeren Bedingungen für die Leibesertüchtigung waren heute wieder sehr erfrischend.


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2009)

Gestern war es auch recht frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

N'Abend 

Fertig mit einer schönen ausführlichen Spintrainer-Einheit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

... ah die Studiosi


----------



## bone peeler (16. Dezember 2009)

Servus. Bin auch zurück von unserer kleinen Weihnachtsfeier und verkrümel mich gleich in die Heia.... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht Bone & @All


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ah die Studiosi



ja, auch schon zuhause ...


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2009)

home


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Gattikon meldet geschlossene Schneedecke:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2009)

auch moin


----------



## bone peeler (17. Dezember 2009)

Hóla!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2009)

Bäuerchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2009)

... oh ja ich vergass:

_**Grosses Bäuerchen**_


----------



## bone peeler (17. Dezember 2009)

Nana... wo bleiben denn des Fürsten manieren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2009)

... na mir hat es halt geschmecket


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2009)

Warum rülpset und fur*et ihr nicht, hat es euch nicht geschmacket  oder so ähnlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2009)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag dann auch mal GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2009)

Ice Spiker montiert, Probefahrt erfolgreich absolviert 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2009)

Spikes sind in dieser Jahreszeit einfach G E N I AL ! Mein Filius hat ich sie auch schon wieder an seinem Alltags-Bike


----------



## ratte (17. Dezember 2009)

N'Abend.
Brrr, und ich dachte bei uns sei es kalt.
-10°C und leichter Schneesturm im Nachbarland jenseits der Oder. Da freu ich mich doch glatt wieder auf daheim. 
(...nicht dass ich das nicht sowieso tun würde. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Frau Doktor, sind sie noch da?


----------



## ratte (17. Dezember 2009)

Nö. 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin Plauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

... und wieder mal Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2009)

Pah


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2009)

stimmt. dieses jahr gibts nur noch echte frei-tage ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

... schon seit zwei Wochen


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2009)

aber ab nächste woche auch für nicht privilegierte


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2009)

hat der Fürst Lust auf eine Schneeflockentour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Einladung, aber dem Fürsten ist es da draussen etwas zu frisch


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2009)

Du wirst doch nicht etwa alt werden und dich am warmen Ofen zusammenrollen. 

Du weißt doch, wenn der Leithammel alt wird, wird er abgelöst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

Leithammel - Ich bin hier nicht der Leithammel 

Und diejenigen, die in der Vergangenheit versucht haben, hier auf Leithammel zu machen, sind geschlachtet worden


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2009)

Fürst = Leithammel   oder bist Du nur ein Dachfü(i)rst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei geschlachteten Leithammeln, denke ich hier eher an acht Beine


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2009)

*Böööörrrrpppppp* 

so jetzt geht es wieder 

Nieder mit der Diktatur


----------



## bone peeler (18. Dezember 2009)

Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

... auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Welcome to the Club


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2009)

ei gude!
Noch zweimal früh aufstehen, dann ist Zugfahrpause bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2009)

noch zwei mal a***** dieses jahr, leider auch in der silvesternacht


----------



## bone peeler (18. Dezember 2009)

Zählt Schneeschieben eigentlich als AlternativSportart ( WP) ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

Klar - Ist ja wie Kraftsport


----------



## bone peeler (18. Dezember 2009)

Gut... dann räum ich das Feld von hinten auf... (los da oben... lass es schneien!!!)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2009)

Lenzhahn meldet Schnee, Schnee und noch ein bisschen Neuschnee


----------



## bone peeler (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich komm zu Euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Dezember 2009)

hier geht die welt unter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

in fbh schneit es nicht mehr.

... und ich bin fertig mit einer schönen langen Runde auf dem Spin-Trainer


----------



## wondermike (18. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nieder mit der Diktatur



Genau! Aristokraten werden nicht geschlachtet. Dafür gibt's doch Laternenpfähle.


----------



## wondermike (18. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> in fbh schneit es nicht mehr.
> 
> ... und ich bin fertig mit einer schönen langen Runde auf dem Spin-Trainer



Dafür hat's heute auf der Autobahn ordentlich geschneit. So haben sich die schönen neuen Winterreifen gleich mal richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich war sehr froh, dass ich das vierrädrige Gefährt heute in der Garage lassen konnte


----------



## ratte (18. Dezember 2009)

Brrr...heute war's noch frischer. 
Hat dem Flieger auch eine paar Stündchen Verspätung eingebracht.
Aber jetzt ist Frei-Tag bis zum Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht 

... ich hoffe insb., dass die kleinen Kläffer & Pseudo-Revoluzzer gut schlafen, die gehören nämlich schon längst ins Bett


----------



## bone peeler (18. Dezember 2009)

So... Back from the Eisbären-Weihnachtsfeier und nun ab ins warme Bettchen... GN8!


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2009)

moin

mann, war das gestern eine schei§§ idee, um 16.00 uhr nach wiesbaden in die therme fahren zu wollen 
statt 3 stunden therme gabs 3 stunden stop and go (mehr stop als go ) von der abfahrt bis nähe hbf (*ca. 3 km !*). völlig entnervt haben wir gegen 19.00 uhr aufgegeben ... schöner frei-tag ... 
typisch deutschland: kaum fallen mal ein paar flöckchen vom himmel, geht gleich gar nix mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Mensch Fux, das ist aber auch echt eine Schei$$idee gewesen, bei dem Wetter Freitagsnachmittags um 16:00 Uhr nach Wiesbaden in die Therme zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2009)

aber echt ...


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2009)

Gude Morsche... 

...hab schon die Bikeklamotten rausgelegt aber ein Blick auf das Thermometer lässt mich noch zweifeln ob diese heut benutzt werden...


----------



## Hopi (19. Dezember 2009)

Wärst Du nach Hofheim gefahren, hätte nicht so lange gedauert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ...hab schon die Bikeklamotten rausgelegt aber ein Blick auf das Thermometer lässt mich noch zweifeln ob diese heut benutzt werden...



Ich werde die Bike-Klamotten heute definitiv benutzen...



... die kurzen natürlich 



... auf dem Spin-Trainer


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2009)

Määääädche...

hab mir grad noch was aus dem Winterfundus gekramt und werde mich gleich mal auf eine kleine Hausrunde begeben. Die ist nicht sooo lang und bei bedarf kann ich da auch aussteigen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

*brrhh* ich war gerade mal vor der Tür


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2009)

So... ich dreh mal ne Runde. Ist ja auch schon wärmer geworden... statt -15° nur noch -13°... 


Bis nachher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spass - frier' uns nicht ein


----------



## Hopi (19. Dezember 2009)

ich treibe Sabine jetzt auch vor die Tür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

... arme Radde muss wieder frieren, bloss weil der Hopi jetzt erst unbedingt seine CC-Erfahrungen sammeln muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

... ich erinnere mich z.b. noch an den Winter 1995/1996. Da war es dann häufig unter -10 Grad auf dem Weg morgens nach FFM.

... in einem Winter bin ich Abends auf dem Rückweg in die alte Aral-Tankstelle in Kelkheim, um noch eine Zeitschrift zu kaufen...

...die Bedienung hatte schon fast die Alarmtaste gedrückt, weil sie ob meiner Thermogesichtsmaske meinte, es sei ein Überfall


----------



## ratte (19. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch ein paar Minuten Schonfrist, da ich noch nasse Haare habe. Und fönen ist nicht! 
Hab aber auch gerade mal die Nase vor die Tür gesetzt, um unsere Außenthremometer mal wieder davon zu überzeuge, die Temperatur reinzufunken. Brrr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd' aber spätestens morgen auch mal meinen Spike-Laufradsatz auf's Argon RoCC schrauben.

Bei gefährlichen Strassenverhältnissen, so wie sie für kommende Woche zum Teil angekündigt sind, bleibt mein vierrädriger Flitzer in der Garage


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2009)

Aloha. Bin heile wieder zurück. Musste aber erstmal wieder auftauen bevor ich hier schreiben kann.

Im großen und ganzen war ich für meinen ersten WinterRide ordentlich warm eingepackt, anfangs froren zwar die Finger aber mit etwas Fingerspiel ging das dann auch irgendwann. Gesicht war auch warm dank Buff. Einzig und allein die Füsse haben mir den Stinkefinger gezeigt. Ich glaube Eiswürfel sind ein Schei§§ dagegen. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.

So... und nun ist ExtremeCouching angesagt


----------



## ratte (19. Dezember 2009)

Na, da hast Du es länger ausgehalten als ich.
Bis zum anderen Ende von Liederbach konnte ich die kleinen Finger nicht mehr bewegen. Dazu noch Ausfall einer Schuhheizung. Dazu so warm eingepackt, dass man nicht mehr vernünftig treten kann, fühl mich bei ehr als einer Lage immer so bewegungseingeschränkt. Körper warm, Finger und Füße Eisklötze. Irgendwie schaffe ich die Balance nie. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe Hopi heute endlich bewiesen, dass, wenn mir schon bei 0°C die Gräten einfrieren, es bei sonnigen -9°C auch nicht besser wird. Nö, Berichte aus früheren Zeiten genügten ihm nicht.
Dann muss die eben wieder die Rolle rausholen, die der Herr aus welchen Gründen auch immer (draußen ist doch so schön ) weggepackt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2009)

Immer schön die Finger beim fahren bewegen... das reicht. Meine waren nach 5min auf dem Bike total durchgefroren, das Bewegen (Fingerzappeln) hat aber echt geholfen...

Habs auch mit den Zehen versucht aber das hat nix gebracht.


----------



## ratte (19. Dezember 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Immer schön die Finger beim fahren bewegen... das reicht. Meine waren nach 5min auf dem Bike total durchgefroren, das Bewegen (Fingerzappeln) hat aber echt geholfen...
> 
> Habs auch mit den Zehen versucht aber das hat nix gebracht.


Das mit dem Bewegen ist bei den Skihandschuhen so eine Sache. Da bin ich immer froh, wenn ich noch rechtzeitig die Bremse gezogen bekomme.
Ich weiß halt nicht, ob es notwendig ist, sich das Biken dadurch zu verleiden, dass man sich auf's Rad zwingen muss, wenn man genau weiß, was einen nach kurzer Zeit erwartet.
Da ist die Rolle zumindest eine halbwegs annehmbare Alternative (auch wenn man selbst dort einen Hungerast einfahren kann. Mist, ich hätte mal frühstücken sollen. *mampf*).


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Dezember 2009)

moin
Lenzhahn meldet aktuell -12°C
Tiefstemperatur letzte nacht -17°C


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Immer schön die Finger beim fahren bewegen... das reicht. Meine waren nach 5min auf dem Bike total durchgefroren, das Bewegen (Fingerzappeln) hat aber echt geholfen...



Das funktioniert leider nicht bei Jedem 

Gerade in Bezug auf Hände und Füsse ist die Kälteempfindlichkeit sehr, sehr unterschiedlich.

Ich friere auch extrem an Händen und Füssen 

Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Plauschertour im Winterpokal 2007/2008 wo ich und ein Ex-Plauscher beide mit den Pearl Izumi Lobster Handschuhen unterwegs waren. Meine Flossen waren fast schon abgefroren, wohingegen es ihm an den Händen noch mollig warm war.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö, Berichte aus früheren Zeiten genügten ihm nicht.



 Warum tust Du Dir das an? 

Lass' Deinen Göttergatten doch einfach einfach alleine fahren, wenn er meint, jetzt einen auf Hardcore-CCler machen zu müssen.

Vergleichsweise ist er eben ein doch ein Youngster auf dem Bike und wenn er meint, jetzt selbst alle Erfahrungen nachholen zu müssen, dann lass' ihn doch gewähren


----------



## ratte (19. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum tust Du Dir das an?


Weil das Material doch ein anderes ist (keine Klickies). Das Fünkchen "vielleicht ja doch".

Jetzt darf er aber definitiv gerne alleine fahren. Obwohl, er hat es auch nicht bis zur Roten Mühle geschafft, weil ihn die Füße geärgert haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

... achso: Ich bin eine schöne Runde auf dem Spin-Trainer gefahren und habe dabei einen spannenden Film gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Weil das Material doch ein anderes ist (keine Klickies). Das Fünkchen "vielleicht ja doch".



Ja die Klickies sind auf Grund der Kältebrückenfunktion der Cleats in der Tat ein Problem. Mit (funktionierenden) Heizsohlen geht es dann aber eigentlich 



ratte schrieb:


> Obwohl, er hat es auch nicht bis zur Roten Mühle geschafft, weil ihn die Füße geärgert haben.



Memme!


----------



## wondermike (19. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich weiß halt nicht, ob es notwendig ist, sich das Biken dadurch zu verleiden, dass man sich auf's Rad zwingen muss, wenn man genau weiß, was einen nach kurzer Zeit erwartet.



Tierquälerei ist das. Bei so einem Wetter jagt man doch keinen Hund vor die Tür, geschweige denn eine Ratte auf's Fahrrad. 

Ich hoffe doch, Du hast den feinen Herrn zur Strafe in die Kühltruhe gesperrt.


----------



## ratte (19. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, Du hast den feinen Herrn zur Strafe in die Kühltruhe gesperrt.


Danke für den Tipp, aber unser Gefrierfach ist eindeutig zu klein.
Jetzt quälen wir uns nacheinander auf der Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> en muss, wenn man genau weiß, was einen nach kurzer Zeit erwartet.
> Da ist die Rolle zumindest eine halbwegs annehmbare Alternative (auch wenn man selbst dort einen Hungerast einfahren kann. Mist, ich hätte mal frühstücken sollen. *mampf*).



Da sage ich doch lieber raufs auf Brett  Gibt zwar nur 2 Punkte, macht aber so viel mehr spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## wondermike (20. Dezember 2009)

Brrrr.... Man friert ja schon vom aus dem Fenster schauen. 



Da findet die heutige Ausfahrt wohl wieder mal auf dem Sofa statt.


----------



## bone peeler (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin!


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2009)

ich geh jetzt mal auf die Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (20. Dezember 2009)

Raus mit Dir... sind doch nur -9°... also schon fast wieder kurze Hosen-Wetter...


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2009)

nee bei dem Schneetreiben macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2009)

moin moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal auf die Rolle



... ich bin schon wieder von der Rolle


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Dezember 2009)

hopi & wahltho: habt ihr am tisch gerochen od. wie motiviert ihr euch? schon was vom spanier gehört? was zieht dir st dafür ab (pn)?


----------



## wissefux (20. Dezember 2009)

mensch, ganz schön warm geworden da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (20. Dezember 2009)

... und weiss!


----------



## Hopi (20. Dezember 2009)

So 1,5 Stunden fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wahltho: habt ihr am tisch gerochen od. wie motiviert ihr euch?



Ich brauche eigentlich keine weitere Motivation.

Ich mache seit 25 Jahren Ausdauersport, fahre seit 20 Jahren MTB davon die letzten 15 Jahre sehr intensiv - natürlich auch mit gewissen Intensivitätsschwankungen, z.b. dieses Jahr weniger, als in 2007 oder 2008, wobei der der Winter 2006/2006 und der WP 2007/2008 ziemlich krass extrem und am Rande der Selbstschädigung waren.

Sprich: Mein Körper ist auf Ausdauersport eingestellt, ich brauche diese "Droge" eigentlich fast täglich. Das ist wie bei anderen Leuten die Zigaretten oder die Bierchen am Abend. Ohne Ausdauersport, egal ob MTB Outdoor oder Spin-Trainer Indoor, fühle ich mich einfach nicht wohl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

So Spike-Laufradsatz am Argon RoCC montiert


----------



## bone peeler (20. Dezember 2009)

Möge der Fürst ihn auch nutzen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

... keine Sorge: Falls es die insb. für die kommenden Tage prognostizierten wetterlichen Widrigkeiten erfordern, wird er es schon tun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

... beim Check des RoCC musste der Fürst feststellen, dass wieder mal ein Polar Speed Sensor den Geist aufgegeben hat 

Kurzfristig musste dann ein Sensor von einem anderen Bike herhalten, aber Ersatz wurde bereits über die E-Bucht geordert


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2009)

so die herren
ich geh dann mal ins bett
wünsche eine angenehme bettruhe


----------



## wondermike (20. Dezember 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so die herren
> ich geh dann mal ins bett



Wie? So lange darfst Du schon aufbleiben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

... komm' lass Ihn doch, es ist schliesslich der 4. Advent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... komm' lass Ihn doch, es ist schliesslich der 4. Advent



Also gut. Aber morgen wieder nach dem Sandmännchen ab durch die Mitte.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> So 1,5 Stunden fertig



5 Stunden Snowboard und nicht 1 auch nur klitzekleine Abfahrt auf der Piste  leider gint es trotz frischen -15° nur 2 Punkte  Aber schön wars, naja bis auf die 3/4 Stunde Aufstieg ohne Schneeschuhen über einen Grad mit lecker Wind von links  Aber die Abfahrt danach hat den Aufwand gelohnt. Unverspurte Hänge und tiefen Pulverschnee .... (fast) besser wie Se*
Die letzte Abfahrt dann bis ins Tal, über Almwiesen und durch Wälder  leider haben wir den Zug verpasst und musste so 30 min auf den nächsten warten .... was bei Schneefall und recht frischen Temperaturen auch nicht gerade ein Zuckerschlecken war  Aber ein super Tag mit einem Bergführer der sich im Gebiet auskannte 

So ich widme mich noch einem schönen Glas Rotem (Eymann) aus dem Keller und dann geht es ins Bett 

GN8 ihr lieben vom glücklichem aber müden Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht Ihr Schneehasen


----------



## bone peeler (20. Dezember 2009)

Gn8 !!!


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

moin

kalt, nebenstraßen noch schnee, hauptstraßen relativ frei, autobahnen komplett frei ...

soweit der heutige autobericht ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin gattikon meldet Schneefall und geschlossene Schneedecke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Dann werde ich gleich mal die Schneeverhältnisse auf den Feldwegen und Nebenstrassen austesten


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann werde ich gleich mal die Schneeverhältnisse auf den Feldwegen und Nebenstrassen austesten



da bin ich mal gespannt ...

tippe auf richtig schmierig glatte nebnstraßen und pulvrig tiefer schnee auf den feldwegen. da helfen wahrscheinlich auch spikes nicht viel ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen den regionalen Chauffeurservice zu nutzen ....... 

Strassen waren Schmierig, Die Waldwegen mit einer dicken Schneedecke überzogen. Da das Wetter wohl wärmer wird (Föhn) gibt es der tage bestimmt noch eine dicke Matschepampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

War eigentlich eine recht schöne Fahrt über die Felder und entlang der Nidda nach FFM 

Ich hatte auch genau das richtige Material gewählt - Tja Erfahrung halt  


Lediglich das Freihändigfahren war nur eingeschränkt möglich, aber streckenweise ging's


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

genauer bitte, herr fürst !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

Was bitte genauer?


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

na die wegbeschaffenheit und das material 

freihändig fahren interresiert mich weniger. funktioniert mit meinem arbeits-rad nämlich nicht, da akutes übergewicht (rucksack )auf dem hinterrad lastet. wenn ich bei dem rad die hände vom lenker nehme, schaukelt es sich vorne ziemlich schnell auf ... oder liegt es doch an der geometrie des rades  egal, nix mit freiheit für die hände beim radeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> na die wegbeschaffenheit und das material



Material:
1. Bike: Argon RoCC mit Spike-Reifen
2. Bekleidung: komplette Winterkleidung (ausser Heizsohlen)

Wegbeschaffenheit:
1.Nebenstrassen: geräumt/gestreut oder frei gefahren, tlw. aber schon wieder übereist.
2. Feldwege, etc.: meist festgetretene/-gefahrene Schneedecke etwas holperig, aber gut befahrbar, am Rand noch jungfräulicher Pulverschnee, in dem sich auch sehr gut fahren lässt.

Als ich in Liederbach an der Esso-Station die Hauptstrasse gekreuzt habe, habe ich gesehen, dass der neue Radweg anscheinend zumindest in Liederbach komplett geräumt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hhhmm gleich ist Mahlzeit angesagt:

In der Kantine gibt es heute Gänsebrust mit Rotkraut und Klößen,...

... ich glaube heute leiste ich mir mal eine doppelte Portion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

na denn danke und mahlzeit !


----------



## bone peeler (21. Dezember 2009)

Gruezi!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

_**Bäuerchen**_

1 Portion Gänsebrust waren dann doch genug,...

... dafür gab es dann noch ein Dessert und ein Stück Kuchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

FFM meldet schon wieder leichten Schneefall,...

... ich glaube, ich werde hier heute spätestens um 15:00 Uhr den Abgang machen und mich auf den Rückwege begeben


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, ich werde hier heute spätestens um 15:00 Uhr den Abgang machen und mich auf den Rückwege begeben



dann spann den schneepflug vorne dran und fahr die b8, damit ich um 16:00 uhr gut durchkomm


----------



## bone peeler (21. Dezember 2009)

Leicht? Hier in Darmstadt schneits schon wieder ordentlich...


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

das kommt dann demnächst bei uns an ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

... laut Regenradar sollte das Ganze bis 15:00 Uhr durchgezogen sein


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

scheint schon fertig für heute ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2009)

ist doch dann eher ein Schneeradar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

... einigen wir uns auf Niederschlagsradar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

... so Leute, ich bereite mich mal auf den Heimweg vor - CU


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

beeil dich, die nächste niederschlagsfront rauscht heran ...


----------



## bone peeler (21. Dezember 2009)

Tja.. ich bin schon daheim....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

Gut zu Hause angekommen.

Bin zurück mal den Radweg von Höchst bis Kelkheim gefahren. Von Höchst bis Ortausgang Liederbach war er gut, in Liederbach sogar perfekt geräumt. Nur zwischen Liederbach bis Kelkheim und in Kelkheim war nichts geräumt 

Ich glaub' ich schreibe mal die Bürgermeister an, in finde das ist echt eine Unverschämtheit


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2009)

keine Ordnung im fürstentum


----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin zurück mal den Radweg von Höchst bis Kelkheim gefahren. Von Höchst bis Ortausgang Liederbach war er gut, in Liederbach sogar perfekt geräumt. Nur zwischen Liederbach bis Kelkheim und in Kelkheim war nichts geräumt



und wie ist der radweg an sich so ? hatte im vorbei fahren mit dem auto vor ein paar wochen irgendwie das gefühl, dass es vorher auf der breiten straße durch liederbach angenehmer war. selbst geradelt bin ich dort allerdings noch nicht. hab mich in der extrem langen umbauphase so an die feld-variante gewöhnt, dass ein freiwilliges umgewöhnen echt schwer fällt ...
die schneelage im feld könnte das umgewöhnen aber schnell zum erneuten zwang werden lassen, dann leider auch für den heimweg  ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

... das mit dem Radweg durch Liederbach ist echt eine extreme Verbesserung. Falls man diese Route wählt (weil man aus irgendeinem Grunde nicht über die Felder fahren möchte), dann ist geht das jetzt wesentlich relaxter und ungefährlicher vonstatten 

Ich hatte das ja schon in den letzten Wochen ein. oder zweimal ausprobiert und war gleich begeistert. Der Verkehr durch Liederbach hat m.E. auch merklich abgenommen.

Ich selbst bin ja seit Mitte der 90er-Jahre jahrelang regelmässig da lang geradelt (immer dann wenn es morgens schnell gehen musste) und kenne noch die Situation, wo auch zwischen Liederbach und Höchst noch kein Radweg war 

Wirklich eine ganz extreme Verbesserung...

... wenn man den Weg jetzt noch durchgehend räumen würde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier in fbh hat es jetzt nochmal kräftig geschneit.

Ich bin wirklich froh, dass A. heil nach Hause gekommen ist 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... und kenne noch die Situation, wo auch zwischen Liederbach und Höchst noch kein Radweg war



das kenn ich auch noch als radler. da hatte man definitiv das totenhemd an, genau wie zwischen münster und liederbach ...
die beiden abschnitte finde ich auch schon seit jahren perfekt, da wirklich breit und baulich getrennt.
in liederbach selbst hab ich mich auf der straße eigentlich nie unwohl gefühlt.

hilft ja alles nix, muß demnächst mal selber testen 

gn8, morgen früh heisst es wieder fett schnee schippen ... es sei denn, das ganze geht in regen über. schaun mer mal ...


----------



## bone peeler (21. Dezember 2009)

So.. sage jetzt auch Gute Nacht. War grad noch mit Freunden in ´nem Pub was trinken und die Heimfahrt hat wegen des Schnee´s fast ´ne halbe Stunde gedauert. Normalerweise brauch ich dafür 15 Minuten.

Mal schauen wie´s morgen früh ausschaut.

GN8!


----------



## wissefux (22. Dezember 2009)

viel viel schnee. so schauts aus ...

die hauptstraßen sind aber gut geräumt, kam ohne schwierigkeiten 4 rädrig nach höchst ...
eigentlich viel zu langweilig. sollte zwecks mehr kick doch das radl nehmen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin 

Ausgeschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2009)

So gut in FFM angekommen; ob der Wetterlage heute vierrädrig, aber mit dem Bike-Transportmobil und nicht mit dem zweisitzigen Streitwagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das war dann wohl doch etwas zuviel des Guten


----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war dann wohl doch etwas zuviel des Guten



Nicht übel. Wäre er in der Garage geblieben, hätte er sich für einen Darwin-Award qualifiziert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt


----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt



Hm. Andererseits müsste man ja eigentlich im fortpflanzungsfähigen Alter sein, um sich für einen Darwin-Award zu qualifizieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## bone peeler (22. Dezember 2009)

Buenos Tardes!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2009)

N'abend 

Gerade noch die obligatorische Spin-Trainer Einheit absolviert 

Gute Nacht dann auch


----------



## bone peeler (22. Dezember 2009)

So... Schlafenszeit! GN8!


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Hopi (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin Kinners 


So und nun geht es in die Kleinmarkthalle  FLEISCH kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

Das könnte kurz vor Toresschluss noch eine Nominierung für den diesjährigen Darwin-Award sein


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2009)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## bone peeler (23. Dezember 2009)

Hóla!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

Gleich geht's zum Essen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2009)

*Bööörrrrrpp*


----------



## bone peeler (23. Dezember 2009)

So, 2 1/2 Stunden noch dann wars das für dieses Jahr!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

So. noch 1/2 Stunde, dann wars das vor Weihnachten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2009)

hallo, kennt mich hier noch jemand?

ich wünsche Euch allen ein föhliches Weihnachten, schöne Feiertage und ein gutes Neues Jahr, die Zeit zwischen den Feiertagen wird ja alles in allem die Kalorien-Schlacht schlechthin. Na dann viel Spass


----------



## mzaskar (23. Dezember 2009)

Hoi long time no see  

Frohe Weihnachten auch dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi Missy, schön, dass Du Dich mal wieder meldest  

... ich hab nebenan mitgelesen; Dir geht es derzeit anscheinend ja gar nicht so gut


----------



## bone peeler (23. Dezember 2009)

So Männers (und Frauen). Ich sag Gute Nacht. Die Nacht gehts los in Richtung Eltern... d.h. 600km über winterliche Strassen gen Osten... da muss ich ausgeschlafen sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

Gute Reise Bone, frohes Fest und komm' wohlbehalten zurück


----------



## bone peeler (23. Dezember 2009)

Bone Peeler verneigt sich dankend vor dem Fürsten, wohlwissend um dessen Fürsorge und verspricht des Herrschers Reich wohlbehalten wieder zu erreichen.

Ick meld mir morgen aba eh... da gibts ja auch schon Internet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2009)

Gn8


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Missy, schön, dass Du Dich mal wieder meldest
> 
> ... ich hab nebenan mitgelesen; Dir geht es derzeit anscheinend ja gar nicht so gut



man muß es nehmen, wie es kommt, ich strample hier im fitnssclub so oft ich kann, im frühjahr soll das gesamte marode knochenzeug aus meiner hüfte gekratzt werden, 5 tage krankenhaus, danach 6 wochen krücken - und. . . .  dann gehts wieder los so hoffe ich doch mal...

Wann wird denn bei euch - wahltho - mal wieder gegrillt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche allen eine frohe Weihnacht 

und gute Besserung Miss H


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2009)

so, nun ist es aber wirklich an der zeit, allen ein frohes fest zu wünschen ...

ach ja und natürlich : moin
und desweiteren : gute besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen und frohe Festlichkeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

Miss H schrieb:


> man muß es nehmen, wie es kommt, ich strample hier im fitnssclub so oft ich kann, im frühjahr soll das gesamte marode knochenzeug aus meiner hüfte gekratzt werden, 5 tage krankenhaus, danach 6 wochen krücken - und. . . .  dann gehts wieder los so hoffe ich doch mal...



Das habe ich leider schon lesen müssen 



Miss H schrieb:


> Wann wird denn bei euch - wahltho - mal wieder gegrillt?



Grill on the Fürsten-Hill  

Was machst Du denn Silvester?


----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2009)

Servus!!!

Bin endlich im tiefen Osten angekommen und Schwiegervater hat schon leckere Getränke kredenzt.

Wünsche Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten!!!

Und wer noch keinen Weihnachtsbaum hat, es geht auch so:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

Goil


----------



## wondermike (24. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn Silvester?



Grillen?


----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grillen?




Doch nicht etwa auf des Fürsten höchsten Grund, dem Feldberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

Klar, Silvestergrillen auf dem Feldi, goile Idee


----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich frag nur weil ich auch überlege auf den Feldi hochzufahren (zwecks Feuerwerk). Kenne einige die das machen.


----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2009)

So... Abflug. Oma abholen und dann gehts so langsam los mit der Beschererei 

Ich sach mal... Bis Morsche!


----------



## wondermike (24. Dezember 2009)

So, Ihr Lieben (und die, die sich dafür halten  ): 





 *Fröhliche Weinachten!*



Feiert schön, aber fresst und sauft nicht wieder so viel!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich frag nur weil ich auch überlege auf den Feldi hochzufahren (zwecks Feuerwerk). Kenne einige die das machen.



Geheimtipp: Staufen, Grosser Mannstein 

... da werden zumindest einige Plauscher anzutreffen sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geheimtipp: Staufen, Grosser Mannstein
> 
> ... da werden zumindest einige Plauscher anzutreffen sein



so geheim ist das leider nicht, da waren ja letzten Jahr einige Leute anzutreffen, leider nicht nur Plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjYVQW5RllE"]YouTube- Weihnachtshaus - Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

N'abend 

Und? - Die erste Weihnachtsangriffswelle überstanden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... da waren ja letzten Jahr einige Leute anzutreffen, leider nicht nur Plauscher



Dieses Jahr wohl wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Dezember 2009)

hallo meine lieben!
ich wünsch euch frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2009)

... und ich Euch eine gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2009)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2009)

morsche, morsche


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Dezember 2009)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Dezember 2009)

Moin!
wer hat den ganzen Schnee geklaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2009)

Der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2009)

So: Auch die Gans wurde erfolgreich verzehrt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So: Auch die Gans wurde erfolgreich verzehrt



Gleiches gilt für die Ente


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2009)

... und die Gans wurde jetzt bei einer ausführlichen Einheit auf dem Spin-Trainer verdaut


----------



## bone peeler (25. Dezember 2009)

Gruezi. Man man man, da brauch ich einige Extrarunden um die zugelegten Kilo´s wieder abzutrainieren. Und das war nur der erste Feiertag...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2009)

Boah bin ich müde, ...

... nichts ist schwerer zur ertragen, als eine Reihe von guten Tagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2009)

... Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2009)

morsche.


----------



## Miss H (26. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich mich durch eine Seite spannender gähs und moins geselen habe, fand ich folgende Frage an mich gerichtet - wie schön 





wahltho schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn Silvester?



Ich habe noch nichts Konkretes vor. 

auch von mir "mion"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2009)

Mion, Mion  



Miss H schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts Konkretes vor.



Willst Du zu uns kommen, gibt wie im letzten Jahr 'ne kleine Plauscher-Party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Dezember 2009)

Servus. Mensch, bestes Bikewetter (Sonne, 5°) und kein Bike weit und breit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2009)

Sowas ist blöd 

Hier im Vortaunus ist der Schnee auch fast weg, der Taunuskamm sieht auch weitestgehend abgetaut aus, ich habe mir aber berichten lassen, dass es sehr matschig sein soll 

Ich war jedenfalls gerade auf dem Spin-Trainer um mich für die letzte (und härteste) Weihnachtsschlacht zu rüsten


----------



## bone peeler (26. Dezember 2009)

Naja... am Montag gehts zurück und dann habe ich ja bis zum 3.1. Zeit jeden Tag etwas von den Weihnachtspfunden abzutrainieren. Hoffentlich wird dann aber auch das Wetter entsprechend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2009)

So, hab' dann gerade mal die DT Swiss Gabel und den Dämpfer vom Helius CC ausgebaut und versandfertig gemacht. Die brauchen mal dringend einen Service und gehen Montag zur Post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (26. Dezember 2009)

So... 3 Tage hintereinander abends weg. Das schlaucht... umso schöner das ich heut mal zeitiger in die Heia komme. GN8!


----------



## wissefux (26. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir aber berichten lassen, dass es sehr matschig sein soll



eisig trifft es wesentlich besser  ich kann nur von einer wanderung rund um den rettershof berichten. ohne spikes wäre es auf dem rad schon dort schwierig geworden ...
von den höheren lagen wird im wetter-fred berichtet ...

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2009)

MoinMoin

Auf auf der Berg ruft


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Auf auf der Berg ruft



han nix gehört 

morsche aus dem eisigen taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin 

Tag 1 nach Weihnachten 2009 

... aber kalt ist es wieder geworden


----------



## bone peeler (27. Dezember 2009)

Moje...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Dezember 2009)

moin moin !


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tag 1 nach Weihnachten 2009



So haben wir den WeihWah auch dieses Jahr wieder überstanden. 

Aber irgendwie motiviert mich das Wetter überhaupt nicht, meinen jetzt noch fetteren Hintern vor die Tür zu bewegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> So haben wir den WeihWah auch dieses Jahr wieder überstanden.



Aber leider gilt: Nach Weihnachten ist immer auch schon wieder vor Weihnachten  

Die heutige Spin-Trainer-Einheit liegt jedenfalls auch schon wieder hinter mir


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber leider gilt: Nach Weihnachten ist immer auch schon wieder vor Weihnachten



Wenn schon muss das heißen: nach Weihnachten ist vor Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber leider gilt: Nach Weihnachten ist immer auch schon wieder vor Weihnachten





wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn schon muss das heißen: nach Weihnachten ist vor Weihnachten.



Der Widerspruch erschliesst sich mir leider nicht


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2009)

Hoi zäme

so mal im Nachtrag  

Frohe Weihnachten  Ist zwar nicht der Weihnachtsmann aber hoffe es geht


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Widerspruch erschliesst sich mir leider nicht



Na, wenn wir schon Sepp Herberger zitieren, dann richtig. 



> *Sprüche*
> Während seiner Zeit als Trainer machte er neben sportlichen Erfolgen durch Sprüche auf sich aufmerksam, die schnell in aller Munde waren. Dazu zählen u. a. die Sätze _Der Ball ist rund_, _Der nächste Gegner ist immer der schwerste_, _Das Spiel dauert neunzig Minuten_, _Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel_ oder _Der Ball hat immer die beste Kondition_. Diese Aussagen haben in Deutschland neben ihrem direkten Bezug zum Fußball teilweise auch den (Kult-)Status von allgemeinen Lebensweisheiten erlangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2009)

Man kann Zitate auch bewusst variieren 

... und Sepp Herberger, wer bitte war Sepp Herberger?  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (27. Dezember 2009)

Gn8!


----------



## frankweber (28. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Gückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag lieber Michael und alles, alles Gute.


Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2009)

moin !

glättewarnung für kelkheim  bin nach gut 300 m umgedreht. sollte mir doch mal spikes für mein stadtrad anschaffen und die wahltho-taktik im winter wählen  

@wahltho :wie lange halten denn deine spikes (ice spiker oder andere ) denn so, wenn du oft auf asphalt damit fährst ?

natürlich sind spikes momentan ausverkauft


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2009)

gude fux, alles gute zum geburtstag, lass dich ordentlich feiern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho :wie lange halten denn deine spikes (ice spiker oder andere ) denn so, wenn du oft auf asphalt damit fährst ?



Ewig 

Generell verliert man einen abundzu einen Spiken, die gibt es aber zum Nachkaufen. Mit einem Spezialwerkzeug für ein paar Euro kann man die leicht einsetzen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

Ist auch in fbh ziemlich glatt draussen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2009)

MoinMoin ihr Burschen und hoch die Tassen 

Happy Birthday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2009)

Hoi Fux

Also ich bin mit den Spikes (Ice Spiker) sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre sie jetzt schon im 3ten Jahr. Letztes Jahr und auch dieses fahre ich sie permanent (Nov, Dez, Jan, Feb) da ich nie weiss ob es Morgens / Abends glatt ist oder nicht. Ich fahre einen Mix aus Asphalt, Waldstrasse und Waldweg. 
Heute Morgen war es wieder lustig, die meisten Brücken sind überfroren, die Fussgänger hangelten sich am Geländer rauf bzw. runter und mit den Spikes fährt man als ob es trocken wäre


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit den Spikes (Ice Spiker) sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre sie jetzt schon im 3ten Jahr. Letztes Jahr und auch dieses fahre ich sie permanent (Nov, Dez, Jan, Feb) da ich nie weiss ob es Morgens / Abends glatt ist oder nicht. Ich fahre einen Mix aus Asphalt, Waldstrasse und Waldweg.
> Heute Morgen war es wieder lustig, die meisten Brücken sind überfroren, die Fussgänger hangelten sich am Geländer rauf bzw. runter und mit den Spikes fährt man als ob es trocken wäre



  

War letzte Woche Montag lustig, als ich auf den schon wieder überfrorenen Nebenstrassen bei uns unterwegs war und ich freihändig an den Fussgängern vorbei bin 

Meinen allerersten Spike-Reifensatz aus dem Jahre 1996 fährt mein Filius jetzt schon in der zweiten Saison auf seiner Alltagsschlampe


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2009)

danke für die glückwünsche  

einen ice-spiker hätte ich ja noch. aber einer ist bei glätte quasi wie keiner. entweder haste vorne kontrolle und hinten nicht oder umgekehrt ...
wenn´s wieder welche gibt, kauf ich dann gleich drei und rüste sowohl meine stadtschlampe als auch mein argon um (oder doch das ghost ?)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

... ich hab' übrigens noch einen nagelneuen Reservesatz Ice-Spiker im Keller hängen, falls Du dringend einen Spike-Reifen bräuchtest, könnte ich Dir aushelfen


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2009)

warum hast du ersatz, wenn sie doch "ewig" halten 
das mit dem "ewig" hab ich im frühjahr wiederlegt, als ich vom kkc mit einem platten reifen bis nach hause weitergerollt bin  , ich depp 

gut zu wissen. aber dieses jahr brauch ich definitiv keine mehr. morgen muß ich auto fahren und am mittwoch solls richtig mild sein. damit könnte sich auch der taunus wieder erschließen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2009)

Hatte nicht mal die Ratte einen Satz zum Verkauf angeboten????

Offtopic:
Für die Wintersportler mit zwei einem Brett oder auch Schneeschuhen, die Off Pist Touren, Schneeschuhtouren oder Freeriden und Variantenabfahrten planen ..... Ich bekam schon beim Zusehen Atemnot ... und fand es sehr beklemmend....

http://www.20min.ch/videotv/?vid=32132&cid=44


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2009)

von mir auch die bestern Glückwünsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte nicht mal die Ratte einen Satz zum Verkauf angeboten????



... m.W. hat sie ihn auch verkauft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum hast du ersatz, wenn sie doch "ewig" halten



Den Ersatzsatz hatte ich mir bereits im Herbst 2007 gekauft, weil ich weiss, dass die Spike-Reifen im Winter oft ausverkauft sind.

"ewig halten" bezog sich auf normalen Verschleiss, Reifen können aber auch auf andere Art und Weise kaputt gehen...




wissefux schrieb:


> das mit dem "ewig" hab ich im frühjahr wiederlegt, als ich vom kkc mit einem platten reifen bis nach hause weitergerollt bin  , ich depp .



Das fällt wohl unter den Begriff "unsachgemässer Gebrauch" - Du Depp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte nicht mal die Ratte einen Satz zum *Verkauf* angeboten????


 


wahltho schrieb:


> ... m.W. hat sie ihn auch *verkauft*


 

immer dieser schnöde mammon. ich hab heut geburtstag, ich wills geschenkt


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das fällt wohl unter den Begriff "unsachgemässer Gebrauch" - Du Depp



yep. hatte halt damals keinen bock den platten in der kälte zu flicken. heut ärgerts mich natürlich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

... nichts ist umsonst, nur der Tod...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep. hatte halt damals keinen bock den platten in der kälte zu flicken. heut ärgerts mich natürlich ...



Kann ich verstehen, Reparaturen bei Kälte kommen richtig schei$$e


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nichts ist umsonst, nur der Tod...



falsch, selbst der kostet. zumindest das leben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nichts ist umsonst, nur der Tod...



... und selbst der kostet das Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2009)

bei Bikediscount gibt es noch den conti  ob sie ihn dir schenken  Aber fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2009)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Fux!*


----------



## bone peeler (28. Dezember 2009)

Morsche!

@ Wissefux:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin! Alles Gute Fuxx!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2009)

Lenzhahn meldet blankes Eis im Wald. 
Traktorspuren aus Eis sind ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ein lustiges Fahrgefühl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

... was für ein Gefühl denn jetzt gerade genau?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2009)

so ein wohliges Vibrieren  begleitet vo einem beruhigenden Surren der Reifen


----------



## bone peeler (28. Dezember 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so ein wohliges Vibrieren  begleitet vo einem beruhigenden Surren der Reifen




Und? Hat´s Dir was gebracht? *ggg*


So, der letzte Abend im eiskalten Heimatländle... morgen gehts endlich wieder nach Hause... *Jippie*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2009)

... und Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2009)

@ fux


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2009)

moin und danke nochmals @all für die glückwünsche 

macht das ihr hinkommt, wo ihr hinwollt. eisregen soll heute über uns hereinbrechen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2009)

MoinMoin

Hier regnet es nur .... hoffe ich doch  Bike bleibt in der Garage  Ich greife auf den regionalen Chauffeurservice zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin 

@Mzaskar: Du hast schon das Wetter, dass wir heute im Laufe des Tages noch bekommen werden


----------



## bone peeler (29. Dezember 2009)

Moin... Eisregen angesagt? Na das wird ja spassig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2009)

Yepp von Südwesten her kommt ein Niederschlagsband, das den Frankfurter Raum um die Mittagszeit erreichen soll: Erst Schnee, dann Regen...


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp von Südwesten her kommt ein Niederschlagsband, das den Frankfurter Raum um die Mittagszeit erreichen soll: Erst Schnee, dann Regen...



Dann muss ich wohl heute schon wieder daheim bleiben? 

Aber wehe hier geht nicht pünktlich um 12 die Welt unter!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2009)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2009)

Moin - Pah!!!  

Gleich geht es bereits zum Mittagstisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2009)

FFM meldet Regen, aber keine GLätte, fbh ebenfalls Regen, aber leichte Glätte.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2009)

Bäuerchen


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2009)

So, die Taliban in fbh können sich schonmal warm anziehen...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2009)

Brot statt Böller


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brot statt Böller



Ach was! Brot, Kaviar, Schampus und Böller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2009)

FFM meldet Dauerregen, Glatteis in fbh taut schon wieder.


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet Dauerregen, Glatteis in fbh taut schon wieder.



die nachricht aus fbh erfreut 

im westen der großen stadt schifft es auch kontinuierlich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2009)

... gut heimgekommen 

... und wieder mal fertig mit dem Spin-Trainern


----------



## bone peeler (29. Dezember 2009)

Gruezi.

Bin auch wieder daheim. Unterwegs gabs ordentlich Schnee, Eisregen und Glätte. Teilweise ging nur Tempo 50. Das ganze war aber nur zwischen Rennsteig und Fulda. (Bin aufgrund eines Unfalles Landstrasse gefahren...)

So... jetzt relaxen und Schlafen. GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2009)

... welcome back Bone & GN8


----------



## wissefux (29. Dezember 2009)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2009)

morsche

wetter gut, fux faul ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin 

Ledscht Schicht


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2009)

thema beleuchtung :
ich liebäugle mal wieder mit ner wilma (5 oder 7 ). irgendwann muß ich mir mal gescheites gönnen (vielleicht wirds aber doch ne digitale spiegelreflex. bin mir noch ganz nicht sicher)

ihr seid doch alle schon diesbezüglich gut bestückt. schreibt doch noch mal kurz, was ihr an zeltbeleuchtung im einsatz habt und wie zufrieden ihr damit seid.
meine derzeitige lampe fürs rad : sigma black led. auf der straße ok, im gelände grenzwertig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre zur Zeit mit einer Tesla am Helm und Passubio am Lenker ==> Licht in allen Lebenslagen  Habe mir aber mal die HongKong Tesla bestellt um zu sehen wie die sich im Alltagsgebrauch schlägt. Obwohl ich nun am ueberlegen bin die Pasubio Lampenkopf ebenfalls gegen einen Wilma Lampenkopf zu tauschen und die HK Tesla wieder zu verkaufen. 
Der Vorteil, ich habe nur ein System am Rad, kann die Akkus tauschen falls notwendig und habe nur ein Ladegerät.

Im Zelt nutze ich eine Stirnlampe .... (Petzl)  und für Notfälle habe ich dann noch eine LedLenser Taschenlampe irgendwo im Rucksack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Tesla am Lenker und wenn Offshore unterwegs, dann Big Betty am Helm 

@Kater: Ja, ich weiss, dass Du der Meinung bist, dass das völliger Unsinn ist und die Betty an den Lenker gehört, weil sie einen breiteren Strahlwinkel hat, ich habe aber meine guten Gründe warum ich es so herum mache, ich habe aber keine Lust es nochmal zu erklären


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2009)

denke, dass die tesla alleine zu wenig ist. die betty ist leider dann doch zu teuer. mit der wilma dürften sicher meine ansprüche erfüllt sein.

wie sieht´s mit dem akku aus ? denke, dass der für den rahmen alltagstauglicher ist, als der flaschenakku.

@wahltho : hattest du nicht auch mal ne hope-lampe ?


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

Isch hab' misch dies Jahr gekauft voll krass Hope Vision 4. Kann sicher mit einer Betty nicht mithalten und der Lampenkopf ist für an den Helm ein bisschen schwer. Aber für unter 300 Kröten kann man echt nicht meckern. Da bleibt ja sogar noch was für die Knipse über...


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2009)

ich habe den Rahmenakku und der reicht für mich  Du fährst ja auch selten die ganze Zeit mit Volllicht 

S.


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber für unter 300 Kröten kann man echt nicht meckern. Da bleibt ja sogar noch was für die Knipse über...



das ist natürlich ein argument 

kann die *vision4* denn mit der *wilma* von der leuchtkraft und akku-ausdauer mithalten ? hast du mal einen direkten vergleich in natura gehabt ?


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist natürlich ein argument
> 
> kann die *vision4* denn mit der *wilma* von der leuchtkraft und akku-ausdauer mithalten ?



Keine Ahnung.



wissefux schrieb:


> hast du mal einen direkten vergleich in natura gehabt ?



Nö. Aber für einen praktischen Vergleich stehe ich gern mal zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : hattest du nicht auch mal ne hope-lampe ?



Ne, ich hatte früher mal zwei Cateye Tripleshots mit Selbstbau LiIon-Akkus im Einsatz. Die Dinger habe ich auch noch im Keller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Beleuchtung, dann Lupine 

Es muss m.E. auch nicht die Wilma sein.

Die Tesla hat m.E. ein hervorragendes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und ist auch schon für um die 300 Euronen zu haben. Die Tesla ist auch schön leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Gibt übrigens bei Youtube Vergleichs- und Demo-Videos zu den verschiedenen Lampen

Einfach mal nach Lupine Tesla, Wilma und Hope Vision suchen


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gibt übrigens bei Youtube Vergleichs- und Demo-Videos zu den verschiedenen Lampen
> 
> Einfach mal nach Lupine Tesla, Wilma und Hope Vision suchen



mach ich, aber zu hause. youtube ist hier gesperrt. nur gut, dass ich jetzt feierabend für dieses jahr habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Bei Lupine auf der Webpage gibt es auch einen Leuchtvergleich:

http://www.lupine.de/web/de/produkte/leuchtvergleich/


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei Lupine auf der Webpage gibt es auch einen Leuchtvergleich:
> 
> http://www.lupine.de/web/de/produkte/leuchtvergleich/



an dem wird hier im technik-forum bemängelt, dass er auf einem weißen schotterweg gemacht wurde und somit durch die reflektion heller wirkt als tatsächlich ...
für einen vergleich unter lupines aber dann sicher gut, da ja gleiche bedingungen vorlagen ...


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Tesla hat m.E. ein hervorragendes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und ist auch schon für um die 300 Euronen zu haben. Die Tesla ist auch schön leicht



Im Test in der Bike-Bravo (11/09) hat die Hope jedenfalls besser abgeschnitten als die Tesla. Und wenn's da drin steht, muss es ja stimmen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Du liest noch die Bike Bravo? Aus dem Alter solltest Du doch eigentlich raus sein 

Ich muss wohl auch nicht nochmal erwähnen, was ich von diesen Tests halte 

Lupine rulez!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2009)

... und was sagt die bike-popcorn ?


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2009)

Alternativ HK Tesla für 79 Dollar Ich könnte sie dir ja mal vorbeibringen, hmmm weiss nur nicht, wann ich mal wieder in Germanien weile


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

@Fux: Ich könnte Dir auch erstmal eine meiner Cateyes ausleihen 

Habe allerdings keinen Helmhalter für die Dinger mehr.


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du liest noch die Bike Bravo? Aus dem Alter solltest Du doch eigentlich raus sein



Ich warte halt immer noch auf den Starschnitt von Sabine Spitz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

... ach Du bist spitz?


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach Du bist spitz?



Das sagt grade der Richtige...


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Alternativ HK Tesla für 79 Dollar Ich könnte sie dir ja mal vorbeibringen, hmmm weiss nur nicht, wann ich mal wieder in Germanien weile



Stimmt es,dass man die nur ausschalten kann, indem man den Stecker rauszieht? Gab es da Probleme mit dem Zoll, bzw. muss man da was zusätzlich abdrücken?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

... Quatsch, die Tesla kann man über den Taster ausmachen (lange drücken).

Im Übrigen: Wer ist eigentlich Sabine Spitz, ich kenne nur Mark Spitz - Sind die verwandt?


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Quatsch, die Tesla kann man über den Taster ausmachen (lange drücken).



Ich meinte das Chinesen-Dinsgbums.



wahltho schrieb:


> Im Übrigen: Wer ist eigentlich Sabine Spitz, ich kenne nur Mark Spitz - Sind die verwandt?


Nö. Würdest Du mal immer schön die Bike-Bravo lesen, dann wüsstest Du Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Igitt Plagiate :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gab es da Probleme mit dem Zoll, bzw. muss man da was zusätzlich abdrücken?



Zoll ist Glücksache. Ich habe schon ein paar Mal Sachen (LiIon-Akkuzellen, etc., keine Plagiate  ) aus Asien bestellt. Einmal musste ich in Höchst beim Zoll am Bahnhof die Sendung abholen und in der Tat noch ein paar Euronen zahlen. Die anderen Bestellungen kamen anstandslos direkt bei mir zu Hause an.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Stimmt es,dass man die nur ausschalten kann, indem man den Stecker rauszieht? Gab es da Probleme mit dem Zoll, bzw. muss man da was zusätzlich abdrücken?


 
Hmm nö meine kann man gleich der Tesla ausschalten ..... 

Ich bin auch Spitz(e)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind der Meinung: Das war Spitze!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe noch einen Anwärter auf den Darwinaward 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Seemannskoepfler-vom-Sessellift-26427984


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Igitt Plagiate :kotz:



Jeder tut was er kann, um seinen Beitrag zum Niedergang des Wirtschaftsstandorts Deutschland zu leisten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

... und wieder mal fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Dezember 2009)

moin
wetter für morgen sieht ja nicht so dolle aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Das hatte ich doch schon in meiner gestrigen PN angedeutet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (30. Dezember 2009)

GN8!

P.S.: Hatte vor Wochen auch so eine HK-Tesla bestellt... sollte irgendwann auch mal eintreffen...


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

der thai in fbh war heuer sehr lecker. wo war der fürst ?

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

Moin 

Der Fürst war zu Hause


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

so, die schlacht bei aldi wäre erfolgreich bestritten 

ein feiertag und die welt scheint morgen unter zu gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

... jo, das Wetter ist wie vohergesagt bescheiden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

@Iggi, Seb: Vllt. könnt Ihr Euch bald auf die faule Haut legen, weil wir die Rente nicht mehr brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein feiertag und die welt scheint morgen unter zu gehen





wahltho schrieb:


> ... weil wir die Rente nicht mehr brauchen



 dann haben die regale plündernden menschenmassen bei aldi wohl doch recht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann haben die regale plündernden menschenmassen bei aldi wohl doch recht



... also komm' 20 Jahre haben wir noch 

Dann bin ich Mitte 60: Flott gelebt, jung gestorben, gibt 'ne schöne Leiche


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

ich will wenigstens 1 monat im leben rente bekommen haben 

ich weiß, ein fast unmögliches fernziel. aber man wird ja noch träumen dürfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ach komm' Fux: Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der A**** im Sarge liegt


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2009)

Bevor ich es vor lauter Lauter verpasse: Ich wünsche Euch allen und Euren Familien einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und viele unfallfreie Bike-km.


​


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2009)

20 Jahre schaffe ichauch noch  Dann machen wir nochmals ordentlich Wein, Weib und Gesang und gut ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

... ich lass' den Wein und den Gesang weg


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2009)

ok, das ist akzetierbar


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2009)

Noch ein Anwärter für den Award

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Durchgebrochen-13983404

warum sind das meistens Menschen die einen englischen Dialekt sprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

... tja das verstehe ich auch nicht 

... vllt., weil es einfach so viele sind


----------



## bone peeler (31. Dezember 2009)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

Moin Bone 

 Fertig mit der letzten Spin-Trainer-Einheit des alten Jahres


----------



## bone peeler (31. Dezember 2009)

Wie jetzt? Ich dachte der Fürst macht ein Jahresübergreifendes Spin-Programm...


----------



## wondermike (31. Dezember 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch ein Anwärter für den Award



Glaube, Du hast die Regeln noch nicht ganz verstanden. Man muss sich schon final aus dem genetischen Reservoir eliminieren um einen Award zu kriegen. Aber der Kollege im Video zeigt immerhin schon gute Ansätze.


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

und geht´s heut nacht auf den staufen ?
aussicht wirds da wohl eher keine geben. und vereist ist es dort oben möglicherweise auch noch ...


----------



## bone peeler (31. Dezember 2009)

Unsereins verbleibt im frostfreien, südlichen Tal der Fürstlichen Gemarkung. Man wird sich dort bei vergährten Getränken, köstlicher Speis und Deutsch-Balearischer Spielmannskunst vergnügen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und geht´s heut nacht auf den staufen?



Ich glaube eher nicht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Dezember 2009)

hier ist es feucht, leider keine Wetter um auf den Berg zu gehen 

daher jetzt schon mal 

Alles Gute für 2010 

 Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (31. Dezember 2009)

*Alles Gute und viel Glück im neuen Jahr!*














Mögen die hypothetischen höheren Mächte Eurer Wahl Euch gewogen sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja schlimmer als die Smilie-Posterei hier


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

das alte jahr endet mit augenkrebs


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

still geworden hier ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2009)

prosit neujahr!


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2010)

2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien ein frohes neues Jahr 

Mögen sich all Eure Wünsche & Hoffnungen erfüllen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2010)

... Gn8


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> 2010



du hast echt nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.... oder haste ne app für neujahr 0:00Uhr beiträge schreiben??

dem rest natürlich ein  frohes neues...!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues auch von mir! 

und gute Nacht...


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast echt nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.... oder haste ne app für neujahr 0:00Uhr beiträge schreiben??


k-fragen kann ja schließlich jeder 

du fragst sowas in zeiten des mobilen internet 
silvester ist dieses jahr bei uns ausgefallen. da kann man auch das forum mit sinnvollen beiträgen beglücken 



Maggo schrieb:


> dem rest natürlich ein  frohes neues...!



ach und mir nicht oder was


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2010)

morsche natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> silvester ist dieses jahr bei uns ausgefallen.



 Mensch Fux hättest Du was gesagt - Du wärst auf unserer Plauscher-Silversterparty herzlich willkommen gewesen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2010)

_Fohes Neues !!!


----------



## bone peeler (1. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen und auch von mir ein Frohes, neues Jahr Euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mensch Fux hättest Du was gesagt - Du wärst auf unserer Plauscher-Silversterparty herzlich willkommen gewesen



danke. hätte euch bei besserem wetter vielleicht zum staufen begleitet.
aber so bin ich lieber bei meinen tieren geblieben. mußte nebenbei noch hundesitter machen und wir wußten ja noch nicht, wie er sich an silvester so verhält.
meine frau muß heute für 24 h arbeiten und ist dementsprechend gestern früh ins bett. um mitternacht war sie dann doch plötzlich wach 

ist euer kater eigentlich wieder aufgetaucht ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2010)

Nein, unser Kater Paul ist leider nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Inzwischen machen wir uns auch keinerlei Hoffnungen mehr 

Mein Schwager hatte über die Festtage seinen noch jungen Kater Flecki (Ein äußerst süsses, schönes und zutrauliches Tier, ganz schwarz, mit einem weissen Tupfer auf der Brust) mit, dem geben wir jetzt auch die letzten Katzennahrungsmittel mit


----------



## bone peeler (1. Januar 2010)

Das tut mir leid. Kommt denn was neues in des Fürsten Behausung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2010)

...irgendwann sicherlich schon, aber das wird noch ein kleines Weilchen brauchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2010)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2010)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben und allen ein frohes, glückliches, gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2010  das Jahr der Agenda 

Ichmach mal auf den Berg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2010)

moin.

erst mal ne runde schee schippen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

Schippen ist wohl übertrieben, eher den Puder wegfegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

Das wäre fast die erste Nominierung für den Darwin Award 2010 geworden


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schippen ist wohl übertrieben, eher den Puder wegfegen



stimmt. der feger hat gereicht 

@foto-profis : welche dslr´s habt ihr im einsatz ? liebäugle mit der eos 500d oder der nikon d5000.
vorteil canon : mehr megapixel, full-hd video, kann zumindest theoretisch mein altes zoom-objektiv (75-300 mm)aus der analog-zeit draufmachen

vorteil nikon : etwas günstiger, mit klappmonitor für bilder in allen lebenslagen. dafür nur 12 mp

wenn media-markt mir dann noch die kohle zurückgibt klick, ist auch die lupine noch locker drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

... kannst einen Vergleich haben: Iggi hat die EOS 450D und Seb die D5000.


Das mit der Verwendung von alten Objektiven ist so eine Sache, da die Funktionsfähigkeit schon meistens sehr eingeschränkt ist.

... ich habe eine D90 und bin von Nikon insbesondere hinsichtlich der Integration mit der hauseigenen Software (Capture NX) ziemlich begeistert.


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... kannst einen Vergleich haben: Iggi hat die EOS 450D und Seb die D5000.



das passt ja so ziemlich. jetzt aber*aufstehen*, jungvolk  und erfahrungsbericht posten 



wahltho schrieb:


> Das mit der Verwendung von alten Objektiven ist so eine Sache, da die Funktionsfähigkeit schon meistens sehr eingeschränkt ist.



das ist der grund, weshalb ich auch einen wechsel in betracht ziehe ...



wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich habe eine D90 und bin von Nikon insbesondere hinsichtlich der Integration mit der *hauseigenen Software *(Capture NX) ziemlich begeistert.



ist die software auch mac-tauglich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist die software auch mac-tauglich



Yepp - Ist aber nicht ganz billig und nur was für den ambitionierten Hobby-Fotografen, der hauptsächlich RAW macht und nachher am PC bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Ist aber nicht ganz billig und nur was für den ambitionierten Hobby-Fotografen, der hauptsächlich RAW macht und nachher am PC bearbeitet.



ach so, ich dachte die software wäre dabei.

ich bearbeite nix nach. stehe zu dem wie ich was fotografiere 
klar ist das nachbearbeiten gerade der große vorteil der digitalen fotografie. aber das ist mir zu aufwendig. ergo bin ich dem punkt in meiner technischen weiterentwicklung stehen geblieben und eher altmodisch (früher konnte man als normalo auch nix nacharbeiten).

für mich sind die vorzüge digitaler fotografie ganz klar : 
- sofort sehen, was man geknipst hat und ggf. eben nochmal knipsen
- digitale aufbewahrung und nicht mehr lästiges einkleben
- erstellen von fotobüchern, kalendern, diashows etc.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2010)

ich hab ne 450d im einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. schade, dass die kein video kann, die 500d gabs seinerzeit halt noch nicht. du kannst im übrigen alle alten ef objektive an aps-c anschliessen, bei canon verlängert sich die brennweite aufgrund der kleineren chips dann um den faktor 1,6.
megapickel würd ich mal nicht drauf achten, das sagt nichts über die qualität aus, es wird lediglich deine dateigröße aufgeblasen.
ein zusätzlicher vorteil bei canon ist der, dasss du so ein ding schonmal bedient hast. da ist so ziemlich alles gleich geblieben.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2010)

achso, zur fotoverwaltung und basisbearbeitung gibt's ja in osX schicke bordmittel, windoof user haben ja leider nur die "bild und faxanzeige"  dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

... das ist immer der Vorteil, wenn man in einem System bleibt.

Bei der D5000 von Seb habe ich auf Anhieb auch die Bedienelemente wiedererkannt.


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2010)

ich glaub, für ne systemumstellung würde es noch grade reichen 

selbstverständlich nutze ich die schicken bordmittel von osx  finde nur schade, dass man die nur für kohle aktualisiert bekommt 

habe mittlerweile 9500 pics aufm rechner und mir stellt sich da noch eine entscheidende frage :

die ersten ca. 5000 pics wurden mit ner canon ixus gemacht, also format vereinfacht "canon001.jpg". der rest mit ner pentax, also syntax "pentax001.jpg"
eine nikon würde sich jetzt problemlos integrieren, da keine nikon-dateien vorhanden sind.
mit ner canon käme ich in dateinamen-konflikt, es sei denn, man könnte der kamera sagen, starte mit "canon4001.jpg". ginge das


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Zur Videofunktion sollte man dazu sagen, dass sie keinen Autofokus hat. D.h. wenn sich der Motivabstand ändert, muss man manuell nachjustieren damits scharf bleibt  

Ansonsten bin ich mit meiner D5000 ziemlich zufrieden, sie ist für mein Empfinden recht flott im Autofokus, die Bedienung war selbst für mich als Kompakt-Canon User ziemlich schnell ziemlich intuitiv  und ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mit der Nikon DSLR Bedienung besser zurecht komme, als mit der Canon vom iggi. Aber ich denke, das liegt einfach daran, dass der Unterschied Canon Kompakt --> DSLR doch merklich ist und ich mich an die Nikon gewöhnt habe.
Das Klappdisplay finde ich eine feine Sache, gerade im Rucksack bin ich doch froh, dass das Display vor Kratzern und ähnlichen äusseren Einflüssen gut geschützt ist. Leider löst es mit 230000 Pixeln nicht so super scharf auf, aber im Grunde reicht es. Man sieht halt doch erst am PC ob es wirklich gestochen scharf ist.
Die 4 Bilder/sec im Serienbildmodus sind übrigens rasend schnell 
Ob so eine Cam 10,12 oder 15MP hat, dürfte für den Hausgebrauch völligst egal sein, ich verstehe den MP-Wahn sowieso nicht 
Was gibts noch zu sagen...
Ich glaube beide Cams lassen es zu, gute Bilder mit ihnen zu machen  am Besten einfach mal in den Laden gehen und beide Cams in die Hand nehmen, das hilft einem viel mehr, als nur im Netz zu lesen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit ner canon käme ich in dateinamen-konflikt, es sei denn, man könnte der kamera sagen, starte mit "canon4001.jpg". ginge das



Meine Nikon speichert unter DSC_xxxx ab, meine kleine Canon unter IMG_xxxx
Ich nehme also an, dass die Namensgebung von deinem PC her kommt 
Mal abgesehen davon, handhabe ich meine Bilder sortiertechnisch in Unterordnern nach Datum, bzw. Event sortiert, da gäbe es eh keine Dateinamenkonflikte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine Nikon speichert unter DSC_xxxx ab, meine kleine Canon unter IMG_xxxx




Wenn Du zum Runterladen von der Kamera Nikon Transfer (kostenlos) benutzt, kannst Du die Bilder beliebig umbenennen  - Funzt mit direkter USB Verbindung und mit Karte direkt im PC.


----------



## bone peeler (2. Januar 2010)

Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso, zur fotoverwaltung und basisbearbeitung gibt's ja in osX schicke bordmittel, windoof user haben ja leider nur die "bild und faxanzeige"  dabei.



Dafür gibt es unter Windoof jede Menge schicke Freeware-Programme, die das gleiche oder mehr können. 

Man muss auch gut unterscheiden zwischen Bildbearbeitung, dafür nutze ich Capture NX und Bildverwaltung, dafür nutze ich IMatch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine Nikon speichert unter DSC_xxxx ab, meine kleine Canon unter IMG_xxxx
> Ich nehme also an, dass die Namensgebung von deinem PC her kommt
> Mal abgesehen davon, handhabe ich meine Bilder sortiertechnisch in Unterordnern nach Datum, bzw. Event sortiert, da gäbe es eh keine Dateinamenkonflikte



meine namensgebung war nur beispielhaft, da ich zu faul war um genau nachzuschauen 

iphoto liest erst mal alles in einen hauptspeicher, dann sortiert man um. beim einlesen werden aber "doppelte" bilder bemerkt und je nach wahl nicht eingelesen oder überschrieben. schick wäre es, wenn man den start der dateibenennungen vorgeben könnte. bei canon würde ich dann img_5000 oder so eingeben und es ging einfach weiter ...
dsc-bilder hab ich nur wenige von kumpels. da wäre es dann weniger ein problem, die paar bilder einfach umzubennen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2010)

Also bei meiner Nikon selbst kann man nur den Ablageordner neu anlegen, die Bildnr. läuft durch, bzw. man kann sie wieder auf null setzen, aber keine beliebige Startzahl festlegen. 
Wie das bei Canon aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Aber dein Transfer Programm kann das doch bestimmt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber keine beliebige Startzahl festlegen.



Geht wie gesagt alles mit Nikon Transfer, die Software insgesamt (also nicht nur Nikon Transfer) ist integraler Bestandteil des Gesamtsystems.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn sich der Fuxx eine neue Software zum Bilder übertragen zulegen will...  wobei er das ja nur braucht, wenn er ne Canon kauft. Mein Rat bleibt dabei, geh ins Geschäft und nimm beide Cams in die Hand  
Ich bleib bei meinem Sortier-System


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Fuxx eine neue Software zum Bilder übertragen zulegen will...



Nikon Transfer ist Freeware und mein Hinweis war auch nur allgemein an Nikon Nutzer adressiert 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Rat bleibt dabei, geh ins Geschäft und nimm beide Cams in die Hand



Das wäre auch mein Tipp, weil ich glaube, dass sich rein von der Technik her beide Systeme nicht viel tun 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meinem Sortier-System



Das ist genau ein Sortier- und kein Bilderverwaltungssystem nach Schlagworten, Kategorien, Bewertung etc. ...

... was für die meisten Nutzer aber auch völlig ausreichend ist


----------



## wondermike (2. Januar 2010)

So, nach über zwei Wochen hab' ich heute auch mal wieder ein Ründchen gedreht. Nachdem ich heute endlich die Spikes drauf gemacht habe, ging das recht locker. Aber so einen langsamen Schnitt bin ich bestimmt noch nie gefahren.


----------



## bone peeler (2. Januar 2010)

Boah... bin eben wieder rein. So ein Shopping-Marathon mit Frauchen ist anstrengender wie jeder Feldberg-Aufstieg.

Aber immerhin hat´s sich für mich auch gelohnt: LINK 

Ich geh spielen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2010)

So, nach meinem obligatorischen Spin-Trainer-Ründchen habe ich dann den Rest des Abends mit der spontanen Trockenlegung eines Heizungskellers und der Behebung der die Nässe verursachenden Leckage im Heizungskreislauf verbracht...

... jetzt bin ich ziemlich platt und sage daher GN8


----------



## bone peeler (2. Januar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2010)

moin

auch ne tolle abendbeschäftigung, wahltho 
wieder alles dicht ?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2010)

Ist der Wahltho denn etwa undicht :confused 

MoinMoin ihr Lieben, der Berg ruft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> wieder alles dicht ?



Jo, ein völlig durchkorrodierte Stelle an einem eingeschweissten Absperrventil des Hauptsteigrohrs für das Heizungswassers direkt am Kessel. War unter der Isolation nicht zu erkennen. Wir hatten gestern Abend einen niedrigen Kesseldruck und ich habe nochmal abgedrückt, was dem durchkorrodierten Rohr dann endgültig den Garaus gemacht hat. Nach 10 Minuten stand bereits der Heizungskeller unter Wasser Zum Glück ist es so relativ kontrolliert passiert. Wäre das ganz unbeobachtet passiert, hätte der ganze Keller unter Wasser gestanden....

... zum Glück kam uns ein edler Ritter zur Hilfe, der das notwendige Material hatte, um den Schaden auch am Samstagabend zu beheben


----------



## wartool (3. Januar 2010)

ich habe hier was von Bilder sortieren usw vernommen... kennt Ihr moba foto?
Damit fällt zumindest das Stapelumbenennen, etc sehr leicht. Eine einfache Showerstellung, sowie Stapel-Bildbearbeitung ist auch dabei - und ein resizer.. für Leute wie mich, die nicht die höchsten Ansprüche an den Kram stellen einfach perfekt ... und portable!!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## bone peeler (3. Januar 2010)

Moin moin...

ich geh mal Schnee schaufeln...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2010)

Moin! Hier liegt Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2010)

Moin Kinners, wir sind wieder da.


----------



## bone peeler (3. Januar 2010)

Welcome Back!


----------



## ratte (3. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hat´s sich für mich auch gelohnt: LINK


Berichte mal bitte irgendwann, wie das Ding so ist. 
Ich suche auch noch ein neues Spielzeug. 

Achso,
frohes neues Jahr allen zusammen.
Hier liegt ja heute mehr Schnee als die ganze Woche in Mayhofen.


----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2010)

Wir sind auch froh wieder hier zu sein, Pisten wurden leider von Tag zu Tag schlechter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2010)

... jo, deshalb habe ich gerade fast eine 3/4 Stunde Schneeräumdienst gespielt


----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2010)

Hattest Du auch so ein schöne Blinklicht auf dem Kopf


----------



## bone peeler (3. Januar 2010)

@ Ratte: Mach ich!


----------



## wondermike (3. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir sind auch froh wieder hier zu sein, Pisten wurden leider von Tag zu Tag schlechter.



Hier habt Ihr auch nicht viel verpasst. Zum Glück liegt die Konkurrenz in der Schweiz auch im Winterschlaf.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2010)

Ach Wahltho,

hier ist auch noch etwas Schnee zu räumen 





Mann nennt es Kaiserwetter


----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2010)

sehr geil  ich hoffe Du hattest viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach Wahltho,
> 
> hier ist auch noch etwas Schnee zu räumen
> ...



Es gibt viel zu tun - fangt schon mal an!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2010)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Es gibt viel zu tun - fangt schon mal an!



Sagt gerade der Richtige


----------



## wondermike (3. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagt gerade der Richtige



Was soll das denn heißen? Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa meine Glaubwürdigkeit als Drückeberger in Zweifel ziehen?


----------



## bone peeler (3. Januar 2010)

So... ich mach mich auf den Weg zum Griechen... bis lätta!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen? Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa meine Glaubwürdigkeit als Drückeberger in Zweifel ziehen?



Wohl eher untermauern


----------



## Hopi (3. Januar 2010)

Der Schnee war klasse, 2 Stunden (langsam) aber kalt war es trotzdem  und 2 x 8 Punkte für das Team


----------



## wondermike (3. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wohl eher untermauern



Na, das ist ja dann OK.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht 

... nach diesem ganzen Weihnachts- und Silvesterdingsbums kehrt endlich kehrt wieder Normalität in den Alltag ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2010)

so werd mich auch ins bett verziehn, morgen um halb 6 klingelt der wecker


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2010)

n'Abend!

Ich werd auch bald gehen, noch richten für morgen.

@ iggi: du hast deine Punkte noch nicht eingetragen


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nach diesem ganzen Weihnachts- und Silvesterdingsbums kehrt endlich kehrt wieder Normalität in den Alltag ein



endlich ....

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin! Hier liegt Schnee







gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen  endlich der Freizeitstress hat ein Ende 

sieht frisch aus da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2010)

Was sagt die Aussenanzeige in CH?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2010)

@Hirsch, Mzaskar: Die Bestätigung des Vermieters für die Hütte im Luberon für den 18. bis 25. September ist per E-Mail angekommen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2010)

auf dem Balkon waren es -5 geht eigentlich noch 

Aber unten an der Sihl war es dann doch etwas kühler, naja besser als Samstag auf der Pischa da waren es -14 nur hatten wir auf der letzten Abfahrt noch einen kleinen Blizzard mit lecker mal gerade nichts mehr gesehen und die Brille ist langsam aussen vereist


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hirsch, Mzaskar: Die Bestätigung des Vermieters für die Hütte im Luberon für den 18. bis 25. September ist per E-Mail angekommen





Vorher möchte ich aber noch die Photos vom letzten Mal......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2010)

... die können wir uns ja dann im September nochmal gemeinsam anschauen, ich habe sie noch auf meinem Laptop


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2010)

Alles für den Dackel, Alles für den Club!!!


----------



## wondermike (4. Januar 2010)

Hm. Keine schlechte Idee. Kann ich mir auch den Bierbauch wegoperieren lassen, um schneller den Berg hoch zu kommen?


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2010)

was macht man, wenn man kein bier trinkt und trotzdem einen bierbauch hat 

heute mal die digicams in der hand gehabt :

canon liegt mir definitiv besser in der hand als die nikon
nikon scheint besser mit dem live-view zu sein. den hab ich gleich gefunden und der wird auch ganz normal mit dem auslöser scharf gestellt.
bei canon muß man im live-view mit einem extra knopf scharfstellen und dann den auslöser betätigen. finde ich sehr umständlich.
die frage ist, wie nutzt man in der praxis dann den live-view ...

canon scheint aber über sucher für mich schneller und besser zu fokusieren. bei nikon hatte ich immer das gefühl, ich mach gleich serienbilder.

bin immer noch hin- und hergerissen ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2010)

NIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKONNIKON

HiHi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2010)

warum ?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte schon immer eine haben  
daher bin ich nicht neutral


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2010)

Welche Modelle denn?


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon immer eine haben
> daher bin ich nicht neutral



dann kauf doch ....



Hopi schrieb:


> Welche Modelle denn?



eos 500d vs d5000

hab ne canon anlaog mit einem 75-300 mm tele, welches man noch verwenden könnte ...


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2010)

mhmm das ist ja die Frage zwischen Pest und Cholera 


Also was mir an der Nikon gefällt ist das Display zum ausklappen, von der Bildleistung geben sie sich beide nicht viel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Januar 2010)

moin..
zurück aus ffm



kritik is erwünscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2010)

N'abend 

Schon verdammt frisch da draussen


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2010)

@Iggi,
etwas mehr Kontrast (etwas tiefe ins schwarz)


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmm das ist ja die Frage zwischen Pest und Cholera



 ich dachte bisher nicht, dass es so schlimm ist 

alternativen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Meiner Meinung nach sind sowohl die Nikon als auch die Canon für Deinen "Hausgebrauch" völlig ok, Hopi legt halt die Maßstäbe eines Profis an 

Ich habe so wie Mzaskar eine persönliche Präferenz für Nikon, aber letztendlich ist das Geschmacksfrage, wobei das mit dem drehbaren Display schon praktisch ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

... Moin


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

moin

verdammt frisch da draußen, vor allem auf dem radl ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

mein batteriebetriebenes rücklicht hält nur ne viertel stunde bei der kälte trotz frischer batterien durch. kennt jemand das problem ? irgendeine lösung ausser dynamo


----------



## Friendlyman (5. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mein batteriebetriebenes rÃ¼cklicht hÃ¤lt nur ne viertel stunde bei der kÃ¤lte trotz frischer batterien durch. kennt jemand das problem ? irgendeine lÃ¶sung ausser dynamo



Benutze ein LED-RÃ¼cklicht von Aldi das funzt immer und die 2 Batterien halten sehr lange. Preis ca. 6â¬ mit Frontlicht Wobei ich das Frontlicht fast schon wegwerfe.
Gibts so Ã¤hnlich auch von Sigma ich glaub da heiÃt es Cuberider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

hab ein led-rücklicht von cateye (tl-ld300g). hält bei normalen temparuten auch sehr lange.
ist bestückt mit 2 mignon batterien. und die sind scheinbar der knackpunkt bei der kälte ...
cuberider hab ich auch. kann ich aber wegen rucksack auf gepäckträger nicht vernünftig befestigen. da sind andere batterien drin. keine ahnung, wie lange die so bei kälte durchhalten ...

top ist der akku der sigma black. kann auch dauerhaft draussen bleiben und hat trotzdem noch die volle kraft !


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin,  hinein ins frische Weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ein led-rücklicht von cateye (tl-ld300g). hält bei normalen temparuten auch sehr lange.



Ich hatte mit den Cateye-Rücklichtern auch noch nie Probleme im Winter.


So, nochmal drei Stunden geschlummert, Webasto läuft schon


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2010)

@fux: ich bin waHltHos meinung, was den nutzen für den hobbyfotografen angeht. im dslr forum gibt's beispielbilder der jeweiligen geräte und die sind mehr als ausreichend, was die qualität angeht. z.t. auch mit kit objektiv  das wichtigste bleibt ohnehin das motiv....
ich brauche live view nicht, wenn dann mit stativ und zeit, dann kann ich auch manuell fokussieren.
ein klappdisplay mit live view und autofocus ist natürlich klasse, keine frage. es nutzt nur nichts, wenn es schlechter in der hand liegt. 
hol dir die canon, dann haste gleich ein tele dabei und du bist erstmal versorgt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

schau mal unter www.dpreview.com dort sind eigentlich recht gute Testberichte incl. Vergleiche und Testbilder


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schau mal unter www.dpreview.com dort sind eigentlich recht gute Testberichte incl. Vergleiche und Testbilder



die seite ist echt gut  nur leider in englisch  fachchinesisch auf englisch macht die sache etwas schwieriger ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

hmmm, aber ich denke mal die Grafiken, Bilder und Vergleiche sind gut zu lesen/verstehen. Ich kenne leider keine vergleichbar, gute Seite in Deutsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch wohl ein goiles Teil!  

Plasmaschneider, Schutzgas- und Elektrodenschweissen in einem Gerät 


Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

Hmmm, kann aber keine Bilder machen


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl ein goiles Teil!
> 
> Plasmaschneider, Schutzgas- und Elektrodenschweissen in einem Gerät
> 
> ...



Ahhh, der Fürst denkt wieder über einen Metallhefter nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

... der zugleich ein Metalltrenner ist 

Nur eine Folgeinvestition würde sich anschliessen, nämlich ein Kompressor


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2010)

Ich bin sehr dafür das der Fürst den Gedanken weiter verfolgt  ich würde mit zu einem Hefter-Kurs gehen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

Ich mache viel lieber Dinge kaputt 

@ Fux

schau doch mal hier

vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Fux
> 
> schau doch mal hier
> 
> vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei.



ahh, fachchinesisch auf deutsch ! supi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich stehe derartigen Tests ja grundsätzlich sehr skeptisch ggü. egal ob Audio/Video, Bike oder Foto, aber es ist schon sehr interessant, wie dicht die Kameras in der Wertung zusammenliegen.

Bei mir in der Cie. verkauft ein Kollege übrigens gerade eine Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera Canon EOS 1000d mit zwei Objektiven



> Herstellerlink:	https://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_1000D/index.asp
> Wikipedia:	http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_1000D
> 
> Die Kamera (Kaufdatum: 20.10.2008, Rechnung liegt bei) hat etwa 10.000 Auslösungen hinter sich.
> ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Januar 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: ich bin waHltHos meinung, was den nutzen für den hobbyfotografen angeht. im dslr forum gibt's beispielbilder der jeweiligen geräte und die sind mehr als ausreichend, was die qualität angeht. z.t. auch mit kit objektiv  das wichtigste bleibt ohnehin das motiv....
> ich brauche live view nicht, wenn dann mit stativ und zeit, dann kann ich auch manuell fokussieren.
> ein klappdisplay mit live view und autofocus ist natürlich klasse, keine frage. es nutzt nur nichts, wenn es schlechter in der hand liegt.
> hol dir die canon, dann haste gleich ein tele dabei und du bist erstmal versorgt.



ich hab ja die canon eos450d mit nem 18-200... bin eig recht zufrieden !
nur der autofocus is bissi langsam, kann aber auch mit dem objektiv zusammenhängen


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2010)

Also die 1000er ist nun wirklich die letzte Kamera die man kaufen kann! 

Und die beiden Linsen sind auch nix wert. Das Problem ist, das die Leute immer vergessen, das die Linse im Digi Bereich 50% der Qualität ausmacht. Gestern war ein Freund da und will sich jetzt für seine 350er neue Linsen kaufen. Ich würde von Sigma ein 18-50 mit 2,8 und ein 50 - 150 mit 2,8 nehmen, Plus eine Nikon oder Canon ist eigentlich egal welche ob 450er 500er oder N D5000.
Geh in einen Laden und nehm sie mal in die Hand, damit Du weißt welche besser in selbiger liegt.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Januar 2010)

Moin... bin auch mal wieder da.

Die Leutz von der Telekom haben mir doch glatt den Telefonanschluss abgeklemmt... überall nur unfähiges Personal... ts ts ts...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

Hoi Hopi, was macht die Boarderkarriere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Geh in einen Laden und nehm sie mal in die Hand, damit Du weißt welche besser in selbiger liegt.



war ich doch gestern. klarer punkt für canon 

irgendwie bin ich noch nicht so begeistert vom live-view. anscheinend geht das technisch nicht besser  und wahrscheinlich nimmt man für ne dslr dann doch eher den sucher wie gewohnt.

hopi, du würdest also eher das gehäuse kaufen und separat dazu ein günstigeres lichtstarkes objektiv von tamron oder sigma statt dem original von canon im kit. hab ich das richtig verstanden ?


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

habe heute mal mit nem fachmann (hat die eos 5 d mark II und kennt sich technisch gut aus) mal diese englische seite in bezug auf die 500d und d5000 analysiert. beide geben sich wirklich nicht viel.
von daher ist für mich eher die canon vorzuziehen. liegt besser in der hand und ich kann noch mein altes analog-zoom 75-300 verwenden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

BHs werden Pflicht!


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2010)

Die Kit Objektive sind billig Teile, nomal muss man ein Objektiv mindesten 2-3 Blenden schließen damit es optisch sauber Ergebnisse liefert, wenn aber der erst Wert schon 4,5 oder schlechter ist, braucht man eine Menge Licht.
Der Freund der gestern hier war hat so ein Kit Objektiv und ist unglücklich damit. Man sollte nicht am Objektiv sparen, man kauft ja auch kein Nicolai und holt dann billige Baumarktreifen.


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... man kauft ja auch kein Nicolai und holt dann billige Baumarktreifen.



und umgekehrt 

die kit´s haben 3,5 -5,5 als blendenzahl, glaube ich ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

danke @ wahltho für das angebot  aber wenn ich in das thema einsteige, dann will ich wenigstens den aktuellen stand der technik ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2010)

Und Fahrrad gefahren wurde auch... 

Heute war ich auf dem Feldberg. Ging fahrtechnisch problemlos (mit Spikes natürlich). Meistens festgetretener Schnee, ab und zu Eis. Das Vorwärtskommen war natürlich nicht so einfach, für die Tour habe ich heute dreieinhalb Stunden gebraucht, sonst schaffe ich das locker in zweieinhalb. Unten waren es lauschige -2°, oben dann erfrischende -7°.

Ausfälle gab's auch: die Batterien an meinem Rücklicht haben auch ziemlich schnell schlapp gemacht. Ist so eine Sigma Cuberider. Das Blöde ist, die sche** Dinger kosten fünf Euro das Stück. 

Und die Batterie vom Sender vom Tacho hat's wohl auch nicht überlebt. War aber trotzdem ein nettes Ründchen und wer braucht schon Zehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

... Mensch Mike, kannst Du das nicht in einem anderen Fred posten, das interessiert hier keinen Menschen, dies ist der Digicam-Kauf-Beratungs-Fred


----------



## Hopi (5. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist, die sche** Dinger kosten fünf Euro das Stück.
> 
> Und die Batterie vom Sender vom Tacho hat's wohl auch nicht überlebt. War aber trotzdem ein nettes Ründchen und wer braucht schon Zehen.



Wir haben bei Conrad günstig Batterien für die Lampen und Sender erworben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

... oder schau mal bei www.akkushop.de


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

So, ich begeb' mich mal auf den Spin-Trainer in der Hoffnung, dass die Batterien von meinem Rücklicht nicht schlappmachen und ich mir nicht die Zehen abfriere  

... und hoffentlich läuft was Interessantes in der Glotze


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

Ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer einer "neuen" Wilma 

wau das Ding macht vielleicht mal helle, freue mich richtig auf die Fahrt zur Arbeit Morgen


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer einer "neuen" Wilma
> 
> wau das Ding macht vielleicht mal helle, freue mich richtig auf die Fahrt zur Arbeit Morgen



 wenn der mm mir meine kohle zurückgibt, wird sie vielleicht gleich in sowas investiert


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich begeb' mich mal auf den Spin-Trainer in der Hoffnung, dass die Batterien von meinem Rücklicht nicht schlappmachen und ich mir nicht die Zehen abfriere



Pah! Weichei! Du könntest Den Spin-Trainer ja wenigstens auf den Balkon stellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin nun stolzer Besitzer einer "neuen" Wilma l



 Glühstrumpf Mzaskar 



wissefux schrieb:


> wenn der mm mir meine kohle zurückgibt, wird sie vielleicht gleich in sowas investiert



Hoffst Du auf die 1:10 Chance


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffst Du auf die 1:10 Chance



gut erkannt 
wir lassen uns ja nicht von werbung beeinflussen und sind auch nicht blöd 

wenn ich das ding nicht umsonst bekomme, geb ich es einfach wieder zurück und bestell es woanders billiger. damit spar ich mind. 50 euro. aber erst mal wird dem mm der preis von amazon hingehalten und dann soll er mal die hose runterlassen. hier stehen die chancen aus eigener erfahrung bei mm 50/50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

ich sach mal gute Nacht 

Ach Wahltho, bitte nicht so einen Lärm machen beim Schneeräumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach Wahltho, bitte nicht so einen Lärm machen beim Schneeräumen



Heute Nacht soll kein Schnee fallen  Der Blizzard soll am kommenden w/e über uns hereinbrechen


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

schnee gibts erst freitag ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2010)

ich dachte hier bei mir vor der Tür


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2010)

Dann sollte ich langsam mal losfahren  

... ich sage dann auch mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

gmoin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

GMoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

GMoinMoinMoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothirsch007 (6. Januar 2010)

Morschee zusammen,

zu einer Spiegelreflex Kamera kann ich Canon empfehlen, habe mir vor kurzem in einem Forum eine sehr gute gebrauchte gekauft.
Eine EOS 30D, zwar älter aber zum üben sehr gut.
Für Anänger rate ich auch eine gute gebrauchte zu kaufen den das Digital fotografieren muss man echt lernen und ist umfangreich.
Wenn man es dann gelernt hat, kann man sich etwas neues kaufen. Wer natürlich sich nicht mit der Theorie beschäftigt und ein Automatik knippser ist braucht auch keine Spiegelreflex.
Wer mehr Infos möchte kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben. Habe zwei sehr gute Forums wo manch sehr gute gebrauchte Kameras sowie Objekte und Zubehör kaufen kann, vorallem kann man sich beraten lassen und dann sich das kaufen was man wirklich braucht.

Bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke @ wahltho für das angebot  aber wenn ich in das thema einsteige, dann will ich wenigstens den aktuellen stand der technik ...



Abgesehen von der 1:10 Chance bei MM würde ich mir nochmal gut überlegen, ob es wirklich ein aktuelles Gerät sein muss.

Auch etwas ältere Modelle sind bereits technisch ausgereift und ein aktuelles Modell hast Du wie bei Computern bei einem Neukauf auch nur für wenige Monate 

Da das Zeug verdammt schnell an Wert verliert, kannst Du Dir für den Preis einer neuen Kamera eben auch eine ein oder zwei Jahre alte komplette Ausrüstung kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also die 1000er ist nun wirklich die letzte Kamera die man kaufen kann!



Warum genau?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

Ich musste heute Morgen mit Sonnenbrille zur Arbeit fahren  

Durch den frische Schnee in Verbindung mit Wilma kam ich mir vor wie am Mittelmeerstrand im Juni  

Gegen die aktuelle Wilma, möchte gar nicht wissen wie die akutelle Betty so leuchtet , war die Pasubio fast eine trübe Funzel  Aber hat mich brav fast 10 Jahre begleitet ohne Probleme  und nun wird sie meine Balkon- und Zeltbeleuchtung


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Meine neue Bikelampe , die macht schön hell  und wenn man sie sich ans Rad hängt, sorgt sie auch  gleich noch für einen höheren Trainingseffekt


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

Die Reichweite ist leider etwas begrenzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

nicht singletrail-tauglich

mist, ich hab die hl. 3 könige heute vergessen


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum genau?



Weil sie noch kleiner als die 450 usw. ist und selbst bei meinen kleinen Händen fand ich die 450 schon unhandlich. Die 1000er macht zwar ganz gute Bilder, aber wenn Du mit ihr RAWs machst kannst Du beim abspeichern einen Kaffee trinken gehen.


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Reichweite ist leider etwas begrenzt



Ich gebe ja zu das einem das im Kreis fahren um die Steckdose schon etwas nerven kann, aber, nicht so schlimm, Rolle fahren ist auch nicht besser 




Und zur Not, packt man so etwas noch auf das Gestell


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht singletrail-tauglich
> 
> mist, ich hab die hl. 3 könige heute vergessen



Hast Du eine Ahnung  den Stelle ich in Kronberg ab und Leuchte den Feldberg aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

... irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass Hopi einen Faible für Militaria hat


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Weil sie noch kleiner als die 450 usw. ist und selbst bei meinen kleinen Händen fand ich die 450 schon unhandlich.....



klar fasst sich eine zwei oder gar einstellinge besser an, ich für meinen teil würde in so nem fall erstmal zu nem batteriegriff greifen. das gibt stabilität und mehr widerlager bei langen optiken.


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Wie kommst Du denn auf die Idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar fasst sich eine zwei oder gar einstellinge besser an, ich für meinen teil würde in so nem fall erstmal zu nem batteriegriff greifen. das gibt stabilität und mehr widerlager bei langen optiken.



Bei langen Rohren braucht's vor allen Dingen einen guten Ständer


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei langen Rohren braucht's vor allen Dingen einen guten Ständer


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Ich will neues Spielzeug 








Das werden heute Abend bestimmt harte Verhandlungen, vielleicht sollte ich die Wohnung putzen  das könnte meine Position stärken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Yepp - Das ist ein feiner Ständer


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

ihr weicht mal wieder völlig vom thema ab ...


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

in der Bucht wird er für 300 - 350 verkauft! Es stehen auch neue LRS auf dem Plan, die CC Bikes brauchen neue Naben. Also würde es sogar Sinn machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Stimmt - Auf einmal geht es hier wieder um's Biken, das hat hier im Digicam, Home-Trainer, AMG & Heimwerker-Thread ja mal gar nichts verloren


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Warum Fux, ich dachte es steht fest, dass Du die 500D kaufst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> in der Bucht wird er für 300 - 350 verkauft! Es stehen auch neue LRS auf dem Plan, die CC Bikes brauchen neue Naben. Also würde es sogar Sinn machen.



Schon klar Atze


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Warum Fux, ich dachte es steht fest, dass Du die 500D kaufst.



ja schon ...

aber ... 



wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt - *Auf einmal geht es hier wieder um's Biken*, das hat hier im Digicam, Home-Trainer, AMG & Heimwerker-Thread ja mal gar nichts verloren


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Wahltho, Du sollst nicht meine Argumente öffentlich anzweifeln, DER FEIND LIEST MIT


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Also den Montage-Ständer brauchst Du unbedingt, mit so 'nem normalen Billigteil kann man ja nicht vernünftig Laufräder einspeichen 



P.S. 1: Ich habe übrigens das DT Swiss Tensiometer 

P.S. 2: Wie wäre es mit einem Ehevertrag mit Gütertrennung - Dann haben diese Diskussionen ein Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

Danke, viiiieeeeellll besser  ich werde mich auf deinen Expertise berufen 

Deinen 2 Rat gibt es nicht, also nicht so einfach und würde auch keinen Sinn machen. Wir haben uns da schon die nötige Beratung geholt.


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wahltho, Du sollst nicht meine Argumente öffentlich anzweifeln, DER FEIND LIEST MIT



jetzt weißt du auch, warum es "nur" eine 500d wird  "feind" liest zwar nicht mit, aber sie hat den ring, den einen


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber sie hat den ring, den einen



Dann musst Du halt den Ring ins Feuer werfen  Hast Du den nix im Kino gelernt! 

Ich versuche es mal lieber mit Wohnung putzen


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

stellt sich nur die frage, ins feuer welchen vulkans ? oder da, wo wir den ring gekauft haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Habe dem Fred mal die Stichworte Pauscher, AMG, Digicam, Heimwerker und Heimtrainer verpasst  

Mal sehen, wer uns jetzt so alles findet


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

> Also den Montage-Ständer brauchst Du unbedingt .....


 
Aber was machst du mit einem Ständer der nur an Montagen parat ist 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal lieber mit Wohnung putzen


 
Kannst meine auch putzen, lege dann auch ein gutes Wort für dich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

da macht der montag wenigstens wieder sinn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

... you don't like Mondays?


----------



## bone peeler (6. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... you don't like Mondays?



ich hab mich grade in die zahl 3 verliebt


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

wie kommts und was sagt dein Rad dazu


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

wieder einer für einen Award

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/20241379


----------



## ratte (6. Januar 2010)

N'abend.

Hmmm, mal überlegen. Das Wohnzimmer ist geputzt. Daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen. Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben, was ich tun muss, damit das häufiger vorkommt? 

Fux, ich drück die Daumen.
Mein einer Kollege hat gestern Glück mit einem Laptop gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmmm, mal überlegen. Das Wohnzimmer ist geputzt. Daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen. Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben, was ich tun muss, damit das häufiger vorkommt?



Ihm einen Ständer verschaffen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2010)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2010)

Nacht zäme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Fux, ich drück die Daumen.
> Mein einer Kollege hat gestern Glück mit einem Laptop gehabt.



glückwunsch 

ich hatte natürlich kein glück. wie auch, wäre ja das erste mal gewesen 

als meine frau heimkam, sagt ich noch : alle positive energie auf die 3 !
was sagt sie : es kommt die 7

und was kam : die 7 !  ich könnte :kotz:

dann testen wir morgen mal das umtauschverhalten vom doppelm


----------



## bone peeler (6. Januar 2010)

gn8!


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

MonMoin .... Heute wird der Chauffeurservice in Anspruch genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Mein Beileid Fux 

Mein Filius hat bei MM gestern eine Blu(e)ray gewonnen


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Filius hat bei MM gestern eine Blu(e)ray gewonnen



hätte er mir mal das ding gekauft 

vielleicht probier ich es nochmal, je nachdem wie die sich bei der rückgabe anstellen ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

um was geht es hier eigentlich ????


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hätte er mir mal das ding gekauft
> 
> vielleicht probier ich es nochmal, je nachdem wie die sich bei der rückgabe anstellen ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie in der Aktion Waren zurücknehmen, blöd sind die ja auch nicht. Und ein Recht auf Rückgabe gibt es nicht.


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

klick1

klick2

warum also nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

Hast Du es günstiger gesehen? (in der Region)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie in so einer Aktion dieses beibehalten, dann würden ja alle Harz 4ler so lange hinrennen bis sie die Nummer ziehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> um was geht es hier eigentlich ????



Media Markt propagiert in D in Funk und Fernsehen eine Werbeaktion, dass jeder 10. Einkauf umsonst sei.

Ist also so eine Art Lotterie:
Irgendeine Ziffer auf dem Kassenbon zählt und Du kannst im I-Net nachschauen, ob Du gewonnen hast. Dann gibt es das Geld zurück.

Das geht eben jetzt soweit, dass etwas gekauft wird und wenn es das Geld nicht zurückgibt, die Leute versuchen, die Ware am nächsten Tag umzutauschen.



Hopi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie in der Aktion Waren zurücknehmen, blöd sind die ja auch nicht. Und ein Recht auf Rückgabe gibt es nicht.



Ich finde auch, dass das die Auswüchse des Kapitalismus sind.

Ich boykottiere den MM weitestgehend, seitdem vor ca. 2 Jahren bekannt wurde, dass die systematisch versuchen, jeden Internet-Anbieter auf Grund irgendwelcher fadenscheiniger Gründe abzumahnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie in so einer Aktion dieses beibehalten, dann würden ja alle Harz 4ler so lange hinrennen bis sie die Nummer ziehen.



Etwas bei MM zurückzugeben, ist schlimmer als ein Behördengang, die Erfahrung musste ich vor Jahren mal mit einem DSL-Router machen.


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Et, ist schlimmer als ein Behördengang,.



Dann würden sich die Harzler ja fast heimisch fühlen.


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe auch nur zum Media wenn ich schnell etwas kleines (Rohlinge, usw.) brauche. Auch der Werbeträger mit dem Berliner Dialekt geht mir so auf die Nüsse, dass ich nicht bereit bin ihm sein Gehalt zu zahlen.


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

macht mir jetzt nicht so ne angst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

Machen wir doch gar nicht  die kommt schon von ganz allein wenn Du im Media stehst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> macht mir jetzt nicht so ne angst ...



Wieso Angst? - Die Kamera wolltest Du doch 'eh haben.

Wie gross ist denn der MM-Amazon-Spread bei Deiner Kamera?

Das ist doch Dein Maximum Loss.


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

knappe 50 euro ...

reicht schon fast für einen satz neuer spikes, um mal wieder back to topic zu kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

... für knapp 50 Euronen würde ich den ganzen Aufwand echt nicht betreiben.

Nutze die Zeit lieber und arbeite Dich in Dein neues Spielzeug ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

Der Blizzard wurde übrigens inzwischen von Freitag Abend/Samstag auf Samstag/Sonntag verschoben


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

bööörrrrrrpppppp


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... für knapp 50 Euronen würde ich den ganzen Aufwand echt nicht betreiben.
> 
> Nutze die Zeit lieber und arbeite Dich in Dein neues Spielzeug ein



so, hat ein wenig zeit gekostet (ca. 30 min mit warten). aber die kohle hab ich wieder  war aber schon etwas peinlich, muß ich ja zugeben. war sicher nicht der erste, der das so gemacht hat.
da man nach der rückgabe im container noch mal in die fachabteilung muß (die bekommen schon auf dem laufzettel entsprechende hinweise ), wird das schon fast zum spießrutenlauf.
ein zweites mal macht man das sicher nicht mehr, bzw. mit einer anderen taktik und rückgabebegründung (hab einfach fehlkauf gesagt). diverse technische unzulänglichkeiten nach erprobung wäre sicher glaubwürdiger, auch trotz der aktuellen aktion ...


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

die verbrauchte zeit dafür war letztendlich nur mein jetzt fehlender mittagsschlaf.
und nebenbei hab ich im mtz noch den *sdf* getroffen (bzw. er mich) und kurz von fux zu fux geplauscht, wie es sich für einen plauscher gehört


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

50 Euro für 30 Minuten ja in meinem billigsten Tarif habe ich das auch


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> 50 Euro für 30 Minuten ja in meinem billigsten Tarif habe ich das auch



ich nicht, weshalb es für mich durchaus sinn macht, auch um 50 euro zu kämpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... war aber schon etwas peinlich, muß ich ja zugeben...



Na immerhin 



wissefux schrieb:


> war sicher nicht der erste, der das so gemacht hat.



 Bestimmt nicht 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... da man nach der rückgabe im container noch mal in die fachabteilung muß



... und danach zur Kasse, um das Geld zu erhalten.

Das ist der Prozess den ich mit "Behördengang" tituliert habe 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich nicht, weshalb es für mich durchaus sinn macht, auch um 50 euro zu kämpfen



Du hast bei Deinem Fuxbau bestimmt auch jede Handwerkerrechnung auf 50 Euro genau verhandelt  

Von den 50 Euros musst Du aber auch noch die KFZ-Nutzung mit ca. 50 Cent pro Kilometer abziehen


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

Du hast nicht gekämpft 

Du hast gelogen und betrogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> 50 Euro für 30 Minuten ja in meinem billigsten Tarif habe ich das auch



Eine halbe Stunde für 50 Euro - Was gibt es denn dafür?  



Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast gelogen und betrogen



Einigen wir uns auf gelogen


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eine halbe Stunde für 50 Euro - Was gibt es denn dafür?



Ein Hallo  Händedruck kostet Aufpreis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

... da gibt's woanders aber für 50 Euro mehr


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du hast bei Deinem Fuxbau bestimmt auch jede Handwerkerrechnung auf 50 Euro genau verhandelt



nö, verhandelt wurde da im grunde nicht viel. aber ich hab die rechnungen schon genau geprüft und durchaus mehrere 50 euro aufgrund falsch gestellter rechnungen rausgeholt 



wahltho schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf gelogen



aber nur ein bischen


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn Du mehr für dein Geld willst musst Du zum MM gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

... dem Fux sei verziehn, denn er hat ja schliesslich ein wenig Reue gezeigt und Besserung gelobt


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

und außerdem hab ich das ganze ja hier öffentlich diskutiert. kann also keiner von mm behaupten, er hätte von nix gewußt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da gibt's woanders aber für 50 Euro mehr


 
Nee Händeschütteln gibt es da auch nicht


----------



## bone peeler (7. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

Was hat es denn eigentlich mit diesem, von einer deutschen Tageszeitung verbreitetem, Gerücht wegen Blizzards und dergleichen in Deutschland am Hut??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

Das ist kein Gerücht, wenn man der Wettervorhersage Glauben schenkt, soll es am Wochenende in Deutschland und einigen anliegenden Ländern jede Menge Schnee in Verbindung mit stürmischen Winden geben.

Da das ganze von Südosten her nach Deutschland hereinkommt, könnte es sein, dass die Schweiz nicht so sehr betroffen ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und außerdem hab ich das ganze ja hier öffentlich diskutiert. kann also keiner von mm behaupten, er hätte von nix gewußt



Ich schick' dem Support bei MM mal 'ne E-Mail, damit denen das auch garantiert nicht entgeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee Händeschütteln gibt es da auch nicht



 Stimmt - Da wird was anderes geschüttelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

Schweiz bekommt am WE das Wetter eher aus dem Süden .... auch mit Schnee und so aber nicht so dramatisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und außerdem hab ich das ganze ja hier öffentlich diskutiert. kann also keiner von mm behaupten, er hätte von nix gewußt



Hat so ein bisschen was von "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis"


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis"



Und vergiss nie dein Handtuch


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schick' dem Support bei MM mal 'ne E-Mail, damit denen das auch garantiert nicht entgeht



haben die hier ein unterforum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> haben die hier ein unterforum?



... wenn das so weitergeht, bald schon


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

jetzt wird wieder geradelt !

60 min 30 km hometrainer-einheit erfolgreich beendet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

Kommt bei mir gleich auch noch dran


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2010)

Ich will auch noch, obwohl ich im Moment noch mit meinem Abendessen diskutiere.


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

ich geh mal Rollern


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2010)

Okay, Korrektur.
Es muss wohl noch eine weitere Diskussion geführt werden, da wir nur eine Rolle haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

gibts denn noch keine tandem-rollen


----------



## Hopi (7. Januar 2010)

Haben wir doch  Sabine tritt und ich schaue bikefilme


----------



## wondermike (7. Januar 2010)

Was für exotische Themen werden denn da schon wieder diskutiert? Aber gut, will ich auch meinen Beitrag leisten: ich war heute Biken und habe einen Kumpel vom Fux getroffen. Hat sich aber schnell ins Gebüsch verzogen, als er mich gesehen hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich will auch noch, obwohl ich im Moment noch mit meinem Abendessen diskutiere.



Chappi gibt es erst jetzt, nach Beendigung der Leibesertüchtigung 

Habt Ihr das mit Hopis Ständer eigentlich inzwischen geklärt?


----------



## ratte (7. Januar 2010)

Ach ja, da war doch was.
Müssen wir heute abend im Bett nochmal ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2010)

... na dann viel Spass 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na dann viel Spass



dito  aber nicht, dass es wieder bis hornau schallt


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> ich war heute Biken und habe einen Kumpel vom Fux getroffen. Hat sich aber schnell ins Gebüsch verzogen, als er mich gesehen hat.



kann ich gut nachvollziehen


----------



## wondermike (7. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann ich gut nachvollziehen



Aber ich hatte doch noch nicht mal das Schießgewehr dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2010)

aber nicht so laut diskutieren 

GN8 ihr Lieben oder soll ich Liebenden sagen


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2010)

morsche.

so, jetzt sind wir mal gespannt, was der ständertest für ein ergebnis erbracht hat ...


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2010)

@maggo : happy birthday


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2010)

Happy Birthday Maggo


----------



## bone peeler (8. Januar 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Morgääähhnnn 

Bis gerade in der Heia gelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

K-Frage?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Na was ist?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Jemand da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

... oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Na denne...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

...leise...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

... zum Erfolg...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Bingo!!!


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2010)

zack


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2010)

mist, glückwunsch. hast halt länger geschlafen und warst somit ausgeschlafener ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Januar 2010)

alles gute zum geburtstag maggo!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Mein Filius hat gestern übrigens schon wieder Waren im Werte von 110 Euro bei MM gewonnen


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Filius hat gestern übrigens schon wieder Waren im Werte von 110 Euro bei MM gewonnen



die welt ist irgendwie ungerecht. ich habe gestern 40 euro "verloren" 

es sei dem kleinen fürstensohn gegönnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

... eher dem grossen Fürstensohn: Mein Sohn ist grösser als ich und hat erheblich breitere Schultern; ich trage seit einiger Zeit die Klamotten auf, die ihm zu klein geworden sind


----------



## wondermike (8. Januar 2010)

...*MAGGO!!!*


----------



## bone peeler (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch gedacht das ich mein Smartphone umsonst bekomme... aber Fehlanzeige...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern 

A. war heute am kleinen Feldi, Ihre neuen Langlaufski ausprobieren.


----------



## ratte (8. Januar 2010)

Liegt da oben schon (oder noch?) genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2010)

Respekt 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGD7xX960PQ"]YouTube- WORLD RECORD BASE JUMP BURJ KHALIFA[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Liegt da oben schon (oder noch?) genug?



Zum Skilanglaufen offensichtlich schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,670024,00.html

Hat sich nichts geändert: Die Gewerkschaften sind selbst mit die miesesten Arbeitgeber


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2010)

n'Abend  

Alles alles Gute zum B-Day Maggo, feier schön und so 



wahltho schrieb:


> Fertig mit Spin-Trainern
> 
> A. war heute am kleinen Feldi, Ihre neuen Langlaufski ausprobieren.



Also wars doch die Almut die wir gesehen haben 
Wir waren zum x-treme rodeln und eisrutsching da oben und glücklicherweise hat der iggi mal wieder alle arbeit beim einfangen von unfallgefährdeten Personen geleistet 
Und uns sind zwei nette, gutausehende junge Damen in die Arme gerutscht (sonst wären sie gegen einen Baum gerutscht), leider versäumten wir es Kontaktdaten aufzunehmen


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und uns sind zwei nette, gutausehende junge Damen in die Arme gerutscht (sonst wären sie gegen einen Baum gerutscht), leider versäumten wir es Kontaktdaten aufzunehmen



tse, tse; jungspunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Also wars doch die Almut die wir gesehen haben



A. hat Euch aber nicht gesehen. 

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n'Abend
> 
> 
> Und uns sind zwei nette, gutausehende junge Damen in die Arme gerutscht (sonst wären sie gegen einen Baum gerutscht), leider versäumten wir es Kontaktdaten aufzunehmen


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2010)

jetzt beruhiget euch wieder 

ab in die heia ! und träumt was süßes 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2010)

moin

die böse daisy war wohl doch recht harmlos, zumindest bei uns ...

vielleicht starte ich dann doch mal heute mittag in den schnee, aber erst mal die lieferung meines neuen spielzeugs abwarten.

geh dann mal schnee schaufeln und autos freibuddeln ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> die böse daisy war wohl doch recht harmlos, zumindest bei uns ...
> 
> ...



ja daisy war wohl doch seeehr harmlos...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Schreit nicht zu früh Hering, das war ja erst der Anfang, Daisy soll uns ja noch bis morgen Mittag erfreuen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2010)

schau mer mal 
nichts wird so heiß gegessen wies gekocht wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

... klingel mal den Seb aus dem Bett und dann holt mal den Fahrradschrott (die alte Stadtschlampe meines Filius und den Bergamont-Rahmen) bei mir ab, ich will das Zeug aus dem Keller haben, ich brauch' Platz für den Plasmaschneider und den Kompressor


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2010)

der träumt doch noch von den beiden schlitten-mädels ... lass ihn pennen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

fbh meldet feinen, aber stetigen Schneefall.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der träumt doch noch von den beiden schlitten-mädels ... lass ihn pennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ., ich brauch' Platz für den Plasmaschneider und den Kompressor



Du hast es tatsächlich vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

... wahrscheinlich erstmal den Kompressor mit Zubehör, der kommt nebenan in den Heizungskeller w/ des Lärms


----------



## Hopi (9. Januar 2010)

Dann komme  ich immer zu dir, um die Reifen mit dem NOTUBE auf die Felge zu blasen


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja daisy war wohl doch seeehr harmlos...



Also hier kam schon ganz ordentlich was runter, wenn auch von Blizzard keine Rede sein kann. Und es geht noch weiter. Wenn das wirklich noch bis morgen anhält, wird's lustig. Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja ein Ründchen fahren, aber bei Tiefschnee macht es ja nicht so viel Laune.


----------



## ratte (9. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Tiefschneefahren eigentlich ganz witzig, zumindest bergrunter. Ich frage mich nur, wie ich das in KL immer gemacht habe, dass ich da doch einige Touren gefahren bin, ohne gleich einzufrieren.  Aber ab 20 cm Nassschnee war bergauf definitiv feierabend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

So, ab in den Keller, den Kompressor installieren


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich finde Tiefschneefahren eigentlich ganz witzig, zumindest bergrunter. Ich frage mich nur, wie ich das in KL immer gemacht habe, dass ich da doch einige Touren gefahren bin, ohne gleich einzufrieren.



Da warst Du halt noch jung. 



ratte schrieb:


> Aber ab 20 cm Nassschnee war bergauf definitiv feierabend.



Ich glaube auch, heute wäre das Problem eher hochzukommen, oder  einfach nur im Flachen vorwärts.


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

Schon ein bisschen älter aber definitiv ein Kandidat für den Darwin.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/21/bum_bombing/


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2010)

Moin!



wahltho schrieb:


> ... klingel mal den Seb aus dem Bett und dann holt mal den Fahrradschrott (die alte Stadtschlampe meines Filius und den Bergamont-Rahmen) bei mir ab, ich will das Zeug aus dem Keller haben, ich brauch' Platz für den Plasmaschneider und den Kompressor



und der iggi hört auch noch, tzzee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> und der iggi hört auch noch, tzzee



Hm. Praktisch sowas.

Iggi!! Geh mal zum Seb, schleif ihn vor die Tür und seif' in ordentlich mit Schnee ein!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2010)

nenene   darauf hab ich net gehört.....  hab in eigenregie gehandelt


----------



## ratte (9. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, heute wäre das Problem eher hochzukommen, oder  einfach nur im Flachen vorwärts.


Nö, ging eigentlich ganz gut.
Die ein oder andere Verwehung war zwar tiefer als gedacht, weil sich ein Schlagloch drunter verbarg, aber ansonsten gut fahrbar. Die Böen überland sind schon recht frisch, aber im Wald ist's angenehm. Bis dann wieder die Finger und die Füße ....


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö, ging eigentlich ganz gut.
> Die ein oder andere Verwehung war zwar tiefer als gedacht, weil sich ein Schlagloch drunter verbarg, aber ansonsten gut fahrbar. Die Böen überland sind schon recht frisch, aber im Wald ist's angenehm. Bis dann wieder die Finger und die Füße ....



Na dann bleibt mir ja nur, Deinen Heldenmut zu bewundern. 

Mir hat heute schon die Autofahrt zum Supermarkt gereicht. War schon ein mittleres Abenteuer. Der Räumdienst ist wohl schon im Wochenende. Ansonsten bleibe ich heute jedenfalls auf dem Sofa.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

N'abend 

 Der Kompressor ist montiert, der Fahrradschrott ist weg...

... allerdings fluppte die Bastelei heute nicht so wie sonst


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> Der Kompressor ist montiert, der Fahrradschrott ist weg...



Und was kannst Du jetzt komprimieren, mit Deinem tollen neuen Kompressor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

... Luft


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Luft



Echt jetzt? Faszinierend. Ich nehme mal an, das ist nicht nur zum Reifen aufpumpen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2010)

Mehr verrate ich morgen 

GN8


----------



## wondermike (9. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mehr verrate ich morgen



Lass mich raten: Du willst Deine Nicolais mit ein paar geilen Airbrush-Bildern von nackichen Weibern aufpimpen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2010)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen  der Berg ruft


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2010)

moin

die schneeschaufel ruft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2010)

Yo - Ist nochmal was runtergekommen heute Nacht.


----------



## bone peeler (10. Januar 2010)

Morsche.... *gäääähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Faszinierend. Ich nehme mal an, das ist nicht nur zum Reifen aufpumpen?



Wie versprochen heute mehr:

Nein das ist nicht nur zum Reifenaufpumpen - Das ist auch die Grundvoraussetzung für das 3in1-Schweissgerät mit eingebautem Plasmaschneider


----------



## wondermike (10. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie versprochen heute mehr:
> 
> Nein das ist nicht nur zum Reifenaufpumpen - Das ist auch die Grundvoraussetzung für das 3in1-Schweissgerät mit eingebautem Plasmaschneider



Ah jetzt ja. Also, wenn ich das nächste mal einen Tresor zu knacken habe, komme ich vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ja. Also, wenn ich das nächste mal einen Tresor zu knacken habe, komme ich vorbei.



Sofern Du den Tresor mitbringst


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2010)

Moin Mooin

Berge sind schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2010)

Jolladihodihitri


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jolladihodihitri



Der ist aber noch etwas heiser


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jolladihodihitri



flachlandtiroler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2010)

Komm' Fux ich wohn' höher als Du


----------



## wondermike (10. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jolladihodihitri



Hast Du überhaupt ein Jodeldiplom? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4zivYeH2m8"]YouTube- Die Jodelschule[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2010)

Wer wohnt am höchsten  ?

Ich lebe auf 540m


----------



## Cynthia (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo mzaskar, auf welchem Berg warst Du denn heute?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2010)

Ich war in Flims Laax höchster Berg heute Vorab Gletscher 3018m


----------



## Cynthia (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2010)

gude morsche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## bone peeler (11. Januar 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Die erste Spin-Trainer-Einheit des Tages liegt hinter mir


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2010)

... und ab in die Cie.


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2010)

Das kommt von Morgens Spintrainer fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2010)

... och Leute 

Zwanzig nach Sieben aufgestanden, dann von halb Acht bis Halb Neun eine Stunde Spin-Trainer, geduscht, Schnee gefegt und um kurz nach Neun, nach dem Hauptberufsverkehr nach FFM 

... habe ich vor Jahren schon mal eine Weile so gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2010)

... 2. Spin-Trainer-Einheit beendet


----------



## bone peeler (11. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... och Leute
> 
> Zwanzig nach Sieben aufgestanden, dann von halb Acht bis Halb Neun eine Stunde Spin-Trainer, geduscht, Schnee gefegt und um kurz nach Neun, nach dem Hauptberufsverkehr nach FFM
> 
> ... habe ich vor Jahren schon mal eine Weile so gemacht




Dein Leben hätt ich gern.... *Neid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte heute das Vergnügen nach Hamburg zu fliegen. Der Flieger hin hatte immerhin nur eine knappe Stunde Verspätung. Beim Rückflug hieß es dann, dass der Flieger noch in Frankfurt stand, als er schon wieder von Hamburg abfliegen sollte. Zum Glück konnten sie mich dann kurzfristig auf einen anderen umbuchen, da ich nur Handgepäck hatte. So war ich denn nur eine Stunde verspätet wieder in Frankfurt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2010)

Gibt es bei Dir eigentlich was Neues?  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (11. Januar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

MoinMoinMoin


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

ab auf den spin-trainer !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

Jawoll - Erledigt!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

brav. und jetzt ab auf die a*****, aber zackig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

... Jawoll Sir, Jawoll


----------



## bone peeler (12. Januar 2010)

morsche...!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

Gab es einen Umsturz im Fürstentum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

Nein, natürlich nicht


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

Puuh, dachte schon


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

ich bin immer noch könig im fürstentum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2010)

Es war einmal der KönigFUX, der wurde vertrieben von einem Luchs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

... Hopi ist ein Poet, aber mehr Po als et


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn überhaupt POpo  Diät


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2010)

Man, ich will jetzt endlich mal richtig Schnee im Taunus  das ist zum :kotz:, es ist Winter, da kann es mal wieder richtig schneien.

Es ist wie immer, die Ossis bekommen alles, den Soli und nun auch noch den ganzen Schnee  voll gemein


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

mir reichts hier mit schnee. daheim hat man nur a***** damit und kaum vergnügen 
außerdem will ich endlich mal meinen edge einweihen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

im Taunus hat es doch nie Schnee  höchstens in Frankfurt in denTürmen 

Waas ist ein Edge  .... ahhhhh Garmin, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer, die Ossis bekommen alles, den Soli und nun auch noch den ganzen Schnee  voll gemein



... und damit auch das Hochwasser im Frühjahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

Das [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luEod2tHUw4"]YouTube- Der explodierende Wal[/ame] ging aber gründlich schief


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und damit auch das Hochwasser im Frühjahr



Siehste, den Hausputz bekommen sie auch for free


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

und die Fische frei Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2010)

das wird ja immer schlimmer  

Aber ich habe gesehen, in der Schweiz wird es die Tage auch wieder richtig warm! Na dann wird es bestimmt lustig, wenn Du in der Matschepampe fahren musst.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

Hmm, aber das ganze Wasser kommt dann den Rhein herunter  Also kauft schonmal die Gummistiefel 

PS: ich hasse es in Matschepampe zu fahren  Heute Morgen war es schon sehr anstrengend mit dem Neuschnee auf dem Altschnee und alles irgendwie ..... weich .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmm, aber das ganze Wasser kommt dann den Rhein herunter  Also kauft schonmal die Gummistiefel



Ich wohne auf 250m, da ist mir Das ziemlich egal


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2010)

Vor allem, wen interessiert schon was am Rhein passiert  höchstens Mainzer>Köllner usw.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf 250m, da ist mir Das ziemlich egal



420m.. noch mehr egal


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

direkt am liederbach. wenn der rhein also in den main drückt und der wiederum in den liederbach, dann bekomm ich langsam panik 

so, rolle für heute erledigt ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2010)

hier mal 2 bilder von gestern...
musste heute wieder feststellen das ich mit der bearbeitung von raw net so den dunst hab


----------



## Hopi (12. Januar 2010)

Raw ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Raw ist doch ganz einfach



vllt fehlt mir auch das richtige programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

trau mich da auch (noch) nicht ran ...
habe von canon die software digital photo prof.
bisher speicher ich gleich und nur in jpg.

mal ne frage an die profis hier : mir scheint der awb-modus (automatischer weißabgleich, nicht "after-work-biking" )nicht so dolle bei der eos 500d. wird alles recht dunkel. z. b. sehen meine weissen fliesen in der wohnung bei beleuchtung mehr gelb als weiß aus. wenn ich den weißabgleich auf kunstlicht stelle, kommt die realität viel besser hin. bilder draussen werden mit awb auch recht dunkel. werde dort mal den modus tageslicht testen.
dachte immer, dass awb den jeweils passenden modus selber und richtig wählt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, rolle für heute erledigt ...



Hab auch meine 2. Einheit erledigt. Jetzt muss ich nochmal kurz Schnee kehren.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal kurz Schnee kehren.



diese einheit hab ich auch schon hinter mir ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

That was an easy one: Nur eine leichte Puderschicht


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> That was an easy one: Nur eine leichte Puderschicht



aber raus muß man trotzdem noch mal ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber raus muß man trotzdem noch mal ...



Mu*sste* man nicht wirklich, das hätte man auch zumindest bis morgen Früh so lassen können 

@Iggi, Seb: Habe die Nachricht bekommen, wir schauen dann spätestens am w/e mal, was, wann und wie wir das genau regeln 

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2010)

Schweiz  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2010)

die spinnen, die schweizer ...

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Rothirsch007 (13. Januar 2010)

Morscheee,

mensch war das heute Morgen leicht kühl gewesen von Neu-Isenburg nach Dietzenbach mit dem Radell
Brrrr
aber geschafft 

Grüße


----------



## Rothirsch007 (13. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> trau mich da auch (noch) nicht ran ...
> habe von canon die software digital photo prof.
> bisher speicher ich gleich und nur in jpg.
> 
> ...


 
wirst du ein Auotmatik Knippser 
Benutze TV, AV, P und M dann wirst du auch einig mit der Kamera, und lernst sie kennen.
GrÃ¼Ãe

PS. zur Software, kann dir nur FotoFix empfehlen kostet 30 oder 35â¬ hat alles was du brauchst, sogar ein Forum ist dabei wo fragen sofort beantwortet werden. Echt genial, auch viele Zusatzscripte usw. gibt es. Du kannst eine testversion vorher ausprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

Moin dem Neuen


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2010)

Rothirsch007 schrieb:


> wirst du ein Auotmatik Knippser
> Benutze TV, AV, P und M dann wirst du auch einig mit der Kamera, und lernst sie kennen.
> Grüße
> 
> PS. zur Software, kann dir nur FotoFix empfehlen kostet 30 oder 35 hat alles was du brauchst, sogar ein Forum ist dabei wo fragen sofort beantwortet werden. Echt genial, auch viele Zusatzscripte usw. gibt es. Du kannst eine testversion vorher ausprobieren.



der weißabgleich läßt sich in allen programmen manuell einstellen. ist wohl sinnvoll, das letztendlich in den kreativ-programmen mit live-view zu checken. wenns schnell gehen muß, greif ich eben auch mal zu den automatik programmen ... wenn ich zeit habe, und das zu fotografierende objekt nicht wegrennt (z. b. ein gebäude ), dann teste ich auch mal mit den anderen programmen ...
jetzt google ich mal den fotofix ...


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> trau mich da auch (noch) nicht ran ...
> habe von canon die software digital photo prof.
> bisher speicher ich gleich und nur in jpg.
> 
> ...



Eine Automatik kann immer nur Mittelmaß sein, und gerade bei extrem Verhältnissen weiß sie ja nicht was Du wolltest.
Wenn Du im RAW fotografierst, kann es dir bis auf Belichtung und Schärfe egal sein was die Kamera macht. Die ganzen Sachen wie Farbstiche, Kontrast, usw. gleicht man erst im Rechner an.
JPG ist wie ein Stein, man kann zwar an ihm rum hämmern und ihm noch eine andere Form geben, aber es ist immer sehr grob und mit großen Verlusten verbunden. Raw ist dagegen wie Ton, man kann es bis zu einem gewissen Grad in alle Richtungen formen. Das Canon Tool ist schon sehr gut, ich nutze es nur nicht mehr weil es für meine Datenmengen einfach zu umständlich ist, Lightroom ist schnell bräuchte aber noch einiges an Programmen um wirklich gut zu sein. Das Programm von Nikon welches der Wahltho hat, ist meinem LR in manchen Bereichen weit überlegen, aber leider auch zu umständlich um damit meine Arbeit zu machen.

Ich kann nur jedem raten, dessen Kamera RAW hat, dieses auch zu nutzen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2010)

Zum glück habe ich heute den Chauffeurservice in anspruch genommen, immo schneit es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

Raw ist absolut genial, Du hast immer das Original und kannst jede Änderung, die Du nachträglich vorgenommen hast, jederzeit rückgängig machen. Bei JPG wird es im Prinzip mit jeder Änderung schlimmer, weil es immer wieder eine erneute Komprimierung auf ein bereits komprimiertes Bild ist und Du nichts rückgängig machen kannst.

Capture NX ist in der Tat ein sehr, sehr mächtiges Werkzeug, das einige Einarbeitungszeit verlangt, aber es ist perfekt auf die Nikon Kameras abgestimmt.


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2010)

na dann bin ich ja schon mal froh, wenn das mitgelieferte canon-tool brauchbar ist 
werde dann wohl mal raw austesten. das wetter draussen ist eh für nix gut


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2010)

Sagen sie mal Herr Fürst, wann werden sie denn das erste mal Metalle verschmelzen  oder besser gesagt zusammen heften oder löchern bei den ersten Versuchen


----------



## bone peeler (13. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2010)

Bööörrrrppppp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sagen sie mal Herr Fürst, wann werden sie denn das erste mal Metalle verschmelzen  oder besser gesagt zusammen heften oder löchern bei den ersten Versuchen



Gemächt, Gemächt Ritter Hopi - Bisher wurde nur der Kompressor erworben und installiert, Schweissgerät/Plasmaschneider müssen noch geordert werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

Heute ist der Druckluftblechnibbler angekommen, ebenfalls ein sehr praktisches Werkzeug


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2010)

Ich seh schon ich muss zu dir, brauche eine Pizzaschaufel


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2010)

raw rules 

mein erster eindruck : sämtlich einstellungen bezüglich weißabgleich und motivprogramme sind quasi egal. kann man alles nach belieben ändern. damit kann also nix schiefgehen.
einzig und alleine blende, zeit und iso sind demnach einstellungen, auf die es wirklich ankommt.

sehe ich das soweit richtig 

*aber* :
1. zeitaufwendiger, da ich jetzt zunächst importieren und anschließend konvertieren muß. danach muß noch in iphoto importiert werden.

2. wer schenkt mir nun eine schnelle 64 gb sdhc karte, damit ich auch mal im urlaub 1000 raw-bilder schießen kann 

ich denke, raw werde ich benutzen, wenn es wirklich ein schönes bild werden soll. für schnappschüsse bleibe ich wohl besser bei jpg, der menge wegen ...

andere vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

... RAW 

Und 64 Gbyte für 1.000 Fotos? 

Ich bekomme bei meiner D90 knapp 800 RAW-Bilder auf eine 16GB-Karte.

... die wirklich hohe Kunst der Fotografie, aber insb. der Digitalfotografie heisst A U S S O R T I E R EN 

Bei meiner Nikon kann ich jedes Bild auch gleichzeitig in beiden Formaten speichern, also RAW und gleich ein JPG dazu. Dann hat man von jedem Bild das Original und gleich noch eine fertiges JPG


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2010)

So Leute:

Nochmal Spin-Trainer + 2 x Schneefegen - Ich bin platt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2010)

hab ne 8 gb karte. da werden bei nur raw etwa 325 bilder angegeben. bei raw+jpg dann gut 70 bilder weniger. mit 16 gb würde ich mal grob das doppelte schätzen, also auch nur knappe 700 ... im letzten urlaub hab ich in 2 wochen fast 1000 bilder gemacht. gab halt ne menge alter steine dort 

solange speicher da ist, wird erst mal nicht aussortiert. die hohe kunst muß ich dann wohl noch lernen 

gn8


----------



## caroka (13. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute ist der Druckluftblechnibbler angekommen, ebenfalls ein sehr praktisches Werkzeug



Was hast Du denn vor? .....erzähl!!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2010)

morsche

 hallo caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... im letzten urlaub hab ich in 2 wochen fast 1000 bilder gemacht. ...







wissefux schrieb:


> solange speicher da ist, wird erst mal nicht aussortiert. die hohe kunst muß ich dann wohl noch lernen



Selbsterkenntnis... 

Solange Du Deinen Bekanntenkreis nicht mit den ganzen Fotos quälst 



caroka schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn vor? .....erzähl!!!!!!



Tach Caro 

Och ich hab' in den letzten Monaten sehr viel gebastelt und geheimwerkelt (primär nicht Bikes) und da musste ich ein paar Bleche zuschneiden, was mit der Flex doch etwas unbequem und dreckig war  

Wo ich jetzt Druckluft im Bastelkeller habe, hat sich ein Blechnibbler angeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin 

Hallo Caro  long timt no see 

Lass uns mal auf einen Kaffee treffen


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solange Du Deinen Bekanntenkreis nicht mit den ganzen Fotos quälst



die wurden mit ca. 1/3 der bilder "gequält"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

So ab auf den...




.... Spin-Trainer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die wurden mit ca. 1/3 der bilder "gequält"



 Für einen zweiwöchigen Urlaub immer noch schlimm genug


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

Auf Auf die Natur ruft


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für einen zweiwöchigen Urlaub immer noch schlimm genug



aber ne gute quote von vorzeigbaren bildern, wie ich finde ...


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für einen zweiwöchigen Urlaub immer noch schlimm genug



Geht noch schlimmer, ein Freund wollte uns damals alle zu einem Videoabend einladen, 4 Stunden Sri Lanka . Wir haben uns damals alle dafür entschlossen die UN anzurufen  verstoß gegen das Folterverbot


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber ne gute quote von vorzeigbaren bildern, wie ich finde ...



Findest DU!  Hast Du mal andere dazu befragt, ob die das auch so sehen


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Findest DU!  Hast Du mal andere dazu befragt, ob die das auch so sehen



hat sich bisher keiner beschwert. vielleicht auch nur aus höflichkeit 
aber 20 min. diashow sind schon noch zu verkraften, oder ?


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2010)

Schmerzgrenze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat sich bisher keiner beschwert. vielleicht auch nur aus höflichkeit



... und schon wieder Selbsterkenntnis, ist ja fast eine Therapiesitzung hier  



wissefux schrieb:


> ...aber 20 min. diashow sind schon noch zu verkraften, oder ?



300 Fotos in 20 Minuten ist eher ein Film in Slow Motion als eine Dia Show


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

War das ein Sch*** Fahrerei  15cm mal gefroren mal Matsch, selbst mit den IceSpiker kaum zu fahren (obwohl fördert die Balance ) Irgendwann bin ich dann auf die Strasse ausgewichen ..... dort gab es dann Spritzwasser  und so blöde unausgeschlafene PW-Lenker 

Da nehme ich lieber die Diaschow mit Urlaubsbilder


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da nehme ich lieber die Diaschow mit Urlaubsbilder



na endlich mal jemand, der sowas zu schätzen weiss


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2010)

Du musst aber sehen was er als Gegenstück dazu ansetzt,  da würde sich jeder im warmen quälen lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du musst aber sehen was er als Gegenstück dazu ansetzt,



Genau, alles ist relativ


----------



## bone peeler (14. Januar 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

Na ich würde eher fast schon Mahlzeit sagen


----------



## wondermike (14. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War das ein Sch*** Fahrerei  15cm mal gefroren mal Matsch, selbst mit den IceSpiker kaum zu fahren (obwohl fördert die Balance ) Irgendwann bin ich dann auf die Strasse ausgewichen ..... dort gab es dann Spritzwasser  und so blöde unausgeschlafene PW-Lenker
> 
> Da nehme ich lieber die Diaschow mit Urlaubsbilder



Seit wann wird denn hier übers Fahrrad fahren gesprochen? Ich dachte, hier ist Kamera-Kaufberatung. 

Hier war's gestern jedenfalls auch nicht wirklich spaßig zu fahren. Die meisten Wege sind so tief zugeschneit, dass man kaum oder gar nicht vorwärts kommt.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

Achso hmmm Na dann ...

welche Kamera ist gut für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (14. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit??? Ich komm doch eben erst vom Frühstück....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welche Kamera ist gut für mich



Ne Nikon!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

Ok erste Entscheidung schon mal getroffen 

Zur Auswahl stehen D90 (~1000 CH (Body)) und D300s (~2000 CH (Body)).

Ich werde der Tage mal in einen Nikon Shop rollern und mir beide intensiever anschauen. Tendenz geht im Moment zur D90. die 1000 CHF würde ich dann lieber im Laue des Jahres in Blitz und/oder Objektive investieren. 

Zur Zeit habe ich eine D40. Dort stört mich das man die meisten weitergehenden Einstellungen über Menü machen muss. Ich habe lieber rädchen und Knöpfchen zum drehen und spielen 

Aber es eilt nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

D90 gegen D300 kannst Du gut hier diskutieren  

Wie ich Dir schon per PN geschrieben habe, sind die Innereien der D90 und der D300 m.W. weitestgehend gleich. Die D90 hat sogar ein paar Funktionen mehr. Die D300 hat nur ein hochwertigeres Gehäuse.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

2x Glück


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2010)

gimp ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

Gimp ist cool


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2010)

na ja, Gimp ist benutzbar, also wenn man viel Zeit hat.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2010)

dafür günstig  das rechtfertig etwas mehr Zeitaufwand


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2010)

Nicht wenn man es richtig machen will, aber zum Spielen ist es schon ok


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche
> 
> hallo caro


HI Fux 



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> ...........
> Tach Caro
> 
> ...


Typisch... 



mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Hallo Caro  long timt no see
> 
> Lass uns mal auf einen Kaffee treffen



Seit Anfang Jahr habe ich immer Frei-tag, obwohl ich mehr arbeite. Deine Bücher habe ich auch noch. Die muss ich Dir unbedingt mal vorbeibringen. Oder Du kommst vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

Fetisch, Abruzze   

 2. Spin-Trainer-Einheit erledigt


----------



## bone peeler (14. Januar 2010)

So... hab auch endlich Feierabend. Kleine Überraschung: Meine DX aus Hong Kong ist eingetrudelt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (14. Januar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2010)

n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2010)

moin.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Seit Anfang Jahr habe ich immer Frei-tag, obwohl ich mehr arbeite. Deine Bücher habe ich auch noch. Die muss ich Dir unbedingt mal vorbeibringen. Oder Du kommst vorbei.



Ich komme, bin doch neugierig


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

neee, jetzt ist moin 

MoinMoin


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2010)

morsche ist, wenn ich es sage !


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2010)

also : morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Mensch Fux, da hätte man ein schönes Selbstzitat draus machen können


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

Moin


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komme, bin doch neugierig



Ohja....wann? Soll ich backen?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

Hmmm nächste Woche mal Abends? Dienstag oder Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

So fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

G´moje...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub des Fürsten Sanduhr geht vor... bei mir ist in 5min gerade mal Frühstück angesagt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

Man, man, your time is sand, ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

nette Alternative 

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-50598-9.html

falls mal wieder Schnee liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

... vor allen Dingen günstig in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

Nachdem die Bike-Urlaube für Frühjahr und Herbst ja jetzt schon gefixt sind, stellt sich die Frage, ob im Sommer noch was in den Alpen geht, auf den Alpen-X habe ich eigentlich weniger Bock, *Top of Tessin oder Top of Graubünden *wäre eher was.

*@Mzaskar: Wie sähe es mit Dir aus? *


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm nächste Woche mal Abends? Dienstag oder Donnerstag



Donnerstag wäre perfekt. TEl wir wegen der Zeit.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

jau, sag ungefähr wann es dir passt? so gegen 19:00?


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nachdem die Bike-Urlaube für Frühjahr und Herbst ja jetzt schon gefixt sind, stellt sich die Frage, ob im Sommer noch was in den Alpen geht, auf den Alpen-X habe ich eigentlich weniger Bock, *Top of Tessin oder Top of Graubünden *wäre eher was.
> 
> *@Mzaskar: Wie sähe es mit Dir aus? *



Ich halte mich im Hintergrund, da ich nicht weiss, ob ich bis dahin wieder bike, bzw. mithalten kann. Bin ziemlich unfit.

Ausserdem bin ich eh nicht angesprochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Ausserdem bin ich eh nicht angesprochen.



Hi Caro, falls Du Lust/Zeit haben solltest, bist Du selbstverständlich auch angesprochen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

Klar nehmen wir die Caro mit  wir brauchen doch jemand der Frühstück macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

... daraus schliesse ich, dass Du auch generell Interesse an Top of Tessin oder Graubünden im Sommer hättest


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

yepp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

Supi - Ich muss das Thema auch mal mit A. durchsprechen, ob sie das überhaupt Interesse dran hätte, denn die Schilderungen von meinen Alpen-Xen haben ihr immer einen  eingejagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

Wochenende!


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2010)

gleich ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Januar 2010)

so Wochenende


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich ...



gleich ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so Wochenende





wissefux schrieb:


> gleich ...





wissefux schrieb:


> gleich ...



so, jetzt ist es gleich soweit ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

Wochenende


----------



## ratte (15. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wochenende


Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

2. Spin-Trainer-Einheit abgeschlossen.

... heute sind auch Gabel und Dämpfer von der Revision bei DT Swiss zurückgekommen; das Helius CC kann also wieder montiert werden


----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

Immer diese Rollenspieler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

... ich bin nicht so ein Rollenspieler, ich habe einen waschechten Spin-Trainer von Kettler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht 

@Mzaskar: Ich werde Dir bald mal ein Telefon wegen Top of ... geben


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2010)

krass, die haben schon telefon  

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

Gude Nacht... !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Januar 2010)

Wochenende!


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wochenende!



das heißt "moin" oder so ähnlich um diese zeit 

morsche !

ach so : wochenende 

aber : der montag naht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin ihr müden Plauscher 

Der Berg ruft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## bone peeler (16. Januar 2010)

Moin.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

So das CC ist wieder fit in Erwartung eines baldigen besseren, vorfrühlingshaften Wetters


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern - Diese Woche dürfte ich auf ca. 300km kommen


----------



## Hopi (16. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So das CC ist wieder fit in Erwartung eines baldigen besseren, vorfrühlingshaften Wetters



Nix da, wir haben gerade in Winterkleidung investiert


----------



## ratte (16. Januar 2010)

Und heute eingeweiht.


----------



## bone peeler (16. Januar 2010)

Ahoi... bin auch zurück von einem Ausritt im Hanauer Umland. Und nun nach der Badewanne total fertig...


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nix da, wir haben gerade in Winterkleidung investiert





ratte schrieb:


> Und heute eingeweiht.



Pah! Heute hab' ich's Euch aber mal richtig gezeigt. Zwei Punkte abgeknöpft. 

Da passt es ja, dass Ihr Euch jetzt schonmal warm anziehen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nix da, wir haben gerade in Winterkleidung investiert



Sorry, aber ich glaube dieses Jahr müsst Ihr Outdoor-bike-mässig auf mich warten, bis es wieder richtig schön draussen ist 

Wenn die Wegelage besser ist, werde ich sicher wieder nach FFM und zurück biken, aber mehr vorerst nicht...

... ich fühle mich derzeit auf dem Spin-Trainer sehr wohl


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube dieses Jahr müsst Ihr Outdoor-bike-mässig auf mich warten, bis es wieder richtig schön draussen ist



Schon klar. Wenn man ein bisschen älter wird, legt man halt mehr Wert auf seine Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon klar. Wenn man ein bisschen älter wird, legt man halt mehr Wert auf seine Bequemlichkeit.



 Hhmm -In den letzten 15 Jahren hatte ich phasenweise immer mal wieder im Winter und bei Schmodderwetter keinen Bock auf Outdoor - Werde ich also jetzt jünger oder altere ich evtl. gar nicht ? 

Let's dance in style
let's dance for a while...


----------



## Hopi (16. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Pah! Heute hab' ich's Euch aber mal richtig gezeigt. Zwei Punkte abgeknöpft.



Wir haben ja auch noch kein Krafttraining gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

... los Mike: Ab in die Muckibude


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Werde ich also jetzt jünger oder altere ich evtl. gar nicht ?



Du bist schon ein alter Sack und Du wirst immer älter. Da hilft alles nix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

... so fühle ich mich aber nicht  

Aber rede es Dir nur selbst ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Let's dance in style
> let's dance for a while...



Wer war's? Wer hat es gesungen?


----------



## bone peeler (16. Januar 2010)

Alphaville - Forever Young


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Alphaville - Forever Young



 Korrekt

Da war ich gerade im Grundstudium, als das ein Hit war - Ich alter Sack


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich alter Sack



Aber nicht doch! Man ist immer nur so alt wie man sich fühlt. Oder so.


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir haben ja auch noch kein Krafttraining gemacht



Ihr gönnt mir aber auch überhaupt kein Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## Hopi (16. Januar 2010)

Ok, ok Du darfst heute deinen Erfolg feiern 




Aber morgen um 8:00 nehme ich sie dir wieder ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht Mädels


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2010)

moin. ich mach mir ernsthaft sorgen um unsere jungspunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2010)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

@Mzaskar: Wo hättest Du prinzipiell mehr Interesse dran? Top of Tessin oder Top of Graubünden?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Januar 2010)

moin moin!


----------



## ratte (17. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen.

Also, da gefällt mir Schnee deutlich besser als dieses nasse Geplädder von oben. 
Irgendwer hat gerade Kelkheim ganz in weiß versteckt. Ist das nur nebelig oder darf man hoffen?


----------



## bone peeler (17. Januar 2010)

Moin.


----------



## Hopi (17. Januar 2010)

Moin,   na wer hat Lust auf eine Schneematschrunde


----------



## bone peeler (17. Januar 2010)

Ich net... hier giesst es wie aus Eimern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

In fbh regnet es auch mal mehr, mal weniger 

Habe gerade mal wieder intensive Vierradpflege betrieben 

Muckibude fällt heute aus, nachdem ich gerade an den Meisterschaften im 250 kg Nassschneeweitwurf teilgenommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (17. Januar 2010)

Hey... hier ist auch noch ein Vierrad zu pflegen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch wohl mal wieder ein Witz, oder?


----------



## wondermike (17. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl mal wieder ein Witz, oder?



Na, wenn's in der BLÖD-Zeitung steht, muss es doch stimmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

Ach Mike, Du lernst es nie

Um sich umfassend zu informieren, muss man auch wissen, was der Plebs so zu lesen bekommt 

Ob diese Meldung jetzt gerade richtig ist oder nicht, ist doch egal: Skuril ist sie in jedem Falle  

 Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

Die weisse Pracht schmilzt ja dahin, wie nix...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. ich mach mir ernsthaft sorgen um unsere jungspunde



warum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

.. tja wahrscheinlich, weil ihr anscheinend auch schon an der senilen Bettflucht leidet


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die weisse Pracht schmilzt ja dahin, wie nix...



yep 



wahltho schrieb:


> .. tja wahrscheinlich, weil ihr anscheinend auch schon an der senilen Bettflucht leidet



yep


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Schnee ist es erstmal vorbei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2010)

... aber in der Frühe wird es wohl glatt sein, es hat gerade schon auf der Strasse geglitzert, also Vorsicht!

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber in der Frühe wird es wohl glatt sein, es hat gerade schon auf der Strasse geglitzert, also Vorsicht!



yep. kann ich bestätigen. es zieht an !


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin




Oh falscher Text 


Guds Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2010)

moin.

nix glatt auf meiner route ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2010)

Moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2010)

... und fertisch mit der morgendlichen Leibesertüchtigung


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin, 

heute keine Ertüchtigung  heut Chauffeurservice


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Januar 2010)

so.. feierabend....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2010)

n'abend!

so, Uni rum, lernen los...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2010)

2. Spin-Trainer-Einheit ist auch rum 

... jetzt gibt es lecker Abendessen mit dem Filius


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2010)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2010)

**Bäuerchen**


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2010)

Also doch nicht  zum Kommiss


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> **bäuerchen**



**bauer**


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2010)

moin.

stellenweise war es heute früh glatt. also vorsicht ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

... fertisch mit Spin-Trainern 

Muss stellenweise wirklich A****glatt sein, mein Filius ist auf dem Weg zur Schule umgekehrt, weil trotz Spikes kein Durchkommen war


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2010)

er wird doch jetzt die schule nicht schwäntzen 

hab die glätte nur in 2 kurven gemerkt. war aber unkritisch. möglicherweise hats noch mal angezogen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> er wird doch jetzt die schule nicht schwäntzen



... keine Sorge, A. musste 'eh runter nach Kelkheim und (zurück) Busfahren ist empfindet er als sehr, sehr lästig 

War wohl hinten auf dem Gimbiweg, wo keiner fährt/räumt/langkommt


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> War wohl hinten auf dem Gimbiweg, wo keiner fährt/räumt/langkommt



dann sind also spikes gegen überfrierende nässe auf asphalt auch machtlos 
schade, denn genau das ist ja im winter das gefährlichste am radfahren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann sind also spikes gegen überfrierende nässe auf asphalt auch machtlos



Das ist ABSOLUT FALSCH wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kann und hier auch schon berichtet habe 

Ich bin in solchen Situationen, sogar schon freihändig gefahren 

Ich bin mal vor ein paar Jahren mal vom Fuchstanz Richtung Windeck gefahren. Es war spiegelglatt, links und rechts von mir haben sich die Biker auf die Fresse gelegt. Probleme habe ich erst dann bekommen, als ich die Füsse auf den Boden stellen musste, um umzudrehen, weil man Mit-Biker, der keine Spikes hatte, nicht weitergekommen ist 

Probleme kann man allenfalls bei sehr starken Steigungen und Gefällen bekommen, so wie sie zwischen fbh und Gimbi auftreten 

Ich muss mit meinem Filius heute Abend mal reden, wo und warum er genau die Probleme hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Probleme kann man allenfalls bei sehr starken Steigungen und Gefällen bekommen, so wie sie zwischen fbh und Gimbi auftreten



probleme kenn ich nur bei steigungen oder bei spurrillen. gefälle an sich hat mir mit spikes noch nie probleme bereitet.

dachte jetzt, dass vielleicht die extrem dünne eisschicht bei überfrierender nässe die spikes nicht so greifen läßt, wie auf dickeren eisschichten, wo sich die spikes komplett reingraben könn(t)en.

ich erinnere mich jetzt wieder, dass ich einmal mit spikes bei überfrierender nässe nach höchst geradelt bin und mich auf dem rad sogar sicherer fühlte, als im auto ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss mit meinem Filius heute Abend mal reden, wo und warum er genau die Probleme hatte



nimm den "kleinen" mal ins gebet


----------



## wondermike (19. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mit Spikes auch schon oft ohne Probleme über blankes Eis gefahren. Aber ab einer bestimmten Steigung ist bergauf Schluss. bei mir war das so ca. 15%. Da hatten dann auch die Spikes nicht mehr genug Grip.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2010)

Moin, Glatteis am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und sorgen  

Aber nur wenn man Spikes hat 

Bei mir war es auch glatt, und Reifglätte finde ich immer unangenehm ob mit oder ohne Spikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

Interessant und skuril zugleich!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2010)

Bööörrrppppp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> **Bäuerchen**





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> **bauer**





mzaskar schrieb:


> Bööörrrppppp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

Ganz schön neblig da draussen


----------



## Hopi (19. Januar 2010)

Ja ist es,  ich glaube, ich werde eine 2 Einheit rolle einlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

2. Spin-Trainer-Einheit abgeschlossen 

Morgen um kurz nach Sieben geht es weiter


----------



## bone peeler (19. Januar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## Hopi (19. Januar 2010)

Auch die zweite fertig  jetzt schnell duschen und dann in die Kiste 


N8


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2010)

Ist hier die Spinneritis ausgebrochen  

Ich bin auch an der Rolle am Arbeiten  nur befindet die sich in meiner Körpermitte  und wächst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht 

@MZaskar: Werde mich nochmal w/ Top of Graubünden melden (Termin, etc.), A. hat auch Interesse


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2010)

supi, ich fahre auch gemütlich 

Du kennst ja meine Sommerurlaubstermine 

GN8


----------



## wondermike (19. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin auch an der Rolle am Arbeiten  nur befindet die sich in meiner Körpermitte  und wächst



Und unsereiner, der wirklich Hunger hat, mümmelt gerade Karottensticks.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2010)

selbst schuld  Bei mir gab es lecker Raclette  und gerade gönne ichmir noch einen schicken ital. Rotwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (19. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> selbst schuld  Bei mir gab es lecker Raclette  und gerade gönne ichmir noch einen schicken ital. Rotwein



Jaja. Reib' nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (20. Januar 2010)

Moin moin!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgenihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainer-Einheit #1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und unsereiner, der wirklich Hunger hat, mümmelt gerade Karottensticks.



 Sehr lecker und gesund  - vor allen Dingen mit einem peppigen Magerjoghurtdip


----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fertisch mit Spin-Trainer-Einheit #1



Die fällt heute Morgen aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

Echt keine Disziplin mehr in diesem Haufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2010)

Alles  hier oder was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

So, ich glaub' ich muss mal langsam in der Fa. nach dem Rechten schauen


----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt keine Disziplin mehr in diesem Haufen




ich will heute Abend mit der Flughafenrunde fahren (wenn mir kein Job dazwischen kommt).


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2010)

Ei servus!

Mittagspause, mal kurz ne halbe std durchschnaufen und dann gehts weiter im Programm...


----------



## bone peeler (20. Januar 2010)

In 1 Stunde hab ich dafür aber schon Feierabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

2. SpT-Einheit beendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2010)

ich hasse den januar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hasse den januar



Das war immer aus beruflichen Gründen, richtig?


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war immer aus beruflichen Gründen, richtig?



so isses


----------



## ratte (20. Januar 2010)

Ach Fux, willst Du tauschen?
Kann Dir einen ungedämmten Laborcontainer mit einem kleinen Heizlüfter bei <0°C Außentemperatur anbieten. Innentemperatur unbekannt.
Glücklicherweise habe ich das morgen Abend wieder hinter mir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2010)

@Ratte: Mein Beileid 

@All: Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (20. Januar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2010)

@ratte : also die randbedingungen bei mir sind ja ganz ok. warm im winter, kühl im sommer. aber arbeitsmäßig ist januar echt bescheiden. man wird von allen seiten wochenlang hängen gelassen und auf den letzten drücker zugemüllt.

die ganzen notwendigen umstellungen (dank sap :kotz kommen alljährlich immer wieder überraschend, so wie für die meisten heilig abend am 24.12. auch ein jährliches novum scheint 

gn8


----------



## ratte (20. Januar 2010)

Dann halt mal die Ohren steif.
Bin mal gespannt, wie bei uns die Hauptsaison rumgeht. Scheint dieses Jahr früh los zu gehen. Und Softwareumstellung steht auch an.


Gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2010)

Wollte da nicht jemand ins Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

GutenMorgen 

Snow is back


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

... luckily not in Hessenland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

... fertisch mit SpT-Einheit #1


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GutenMorgen
> 
> Snow is back



und Erkältung im Anmarsch


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und Erkältung im Anmarsch



Oh Je


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

Lustisch 

@Mike: Achtung - BLÖD-Zeitung!!!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

CD ist gekommen, leider die falsche


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lustisch
> 
> @Mike: Achtung - BLÖD-Zeitung!!!


 
der ist doch alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

So bin ich denn sehr angenehm vierrädrig, oben ohne, mit den Klängen der Frühen Streichquartette des guten alten Ludwig Van nach FFM gereist - Das Leben ist herrlich


----------



## wondermike (21. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lustisch
> 
> @Mike: Achtung - BLÖD-Zeitung!!!



Ihhh. Jetzt sind mir schon wieder die ganzen Körperflüsssigkeiten aus dem Bildschirm auf die Tastatur getropft. Muss das sein?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ihhh. Jetzt sind mir schon wieder die ganzen Körperflüsssigkeiten aus dem Bildschirm auf die Tastatur getropft. Muss das sein?



Solange es Angesichts des Filmchens nicht Deine eigenen Flüssigkeiten waren


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2010)

Was sind denn das schon wieder für Themen am frühen Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

Früher Morgen? ...

Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2010)

<Künstler >


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> <Künstler >



Warten wir mal ab, bis Du schulpflichtigen Nachwuchs hast 

Hhmm - Jetzt gäbe es Gelegenheit für einen vierten goilen Bike-Urlaub in diesem Jahr, ich glaube ich muss mal über unbezahlten Urlaub nachdenken


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

Jetzt übertreib mal nicht mit dem biken


----------



## bone peeler (21. Januar 2010)

Salve...

Wenn ich das so lese... möchte mich der Fürst vielleicht Sponsorn???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

2. SpT-Einheit erledigt


----------



## ratte (21. Januar 2010)

N'Abend.
Hatte heute morgen auch ein wenig Neuschnee.
Boah, ist das langweilig so alleine in so einem Container. Und dann ist man zur Mittagszeit gerade so eingebunden, dass man tatsächlich das Mittagsessen verpennt. Grummel...

Und was gibbet hier so neues?


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2010)

Isch kann disch sehen


----------



## ratte (21. Januar 2010)

Was ist daran neu?


----------



## Cynthia (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Sabine,

bist du wieder in der Gegend?  

Wann fährst du mal mit "uns" (FFND) mit, jetzt wo du für Kälte super ausgerüstet bist? Ich würde mich über Mitbikerinnen freuen. 


 Christina


----------



## ratte (21. Januar 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne, aber irgendwas ist immer.
Und spätestens am Licht scheitert es momentan. Das langt nicht für zwei Leute und drei Stunden.


----------



## Cynthia (21. Januar 2010)

Ach, menno ...

Wie wärs mit einer zweiten Lichtquelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn wir das nächste mal bei Hibike sind, holen wir noch eine Lampe


----------



## Cynthia (21. Januar 2010)

Coooool!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

dealextreme.com  80 USD und dir wird ein Licht aufgehen


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2010)

ah, licht. da war doch noch was ...
leider hat der mm bei meinem plan nicht mitgespielt und mir die falsche rechnungsnummer gegeben 
na ja, bald ist ja wieder sommer 

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (21. Januar 2010)

Da stimme ich mzaskar zu... das waren umgerechnet 58eus die mich diese niedliche DX gekostet hat... und morgen eingeweiht wird!

Und nun... GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

Guds Nächtle ihr Lieben 

Ich leg meine Schnupfennase mal ins Bett


----------



## bone peeler (21. Januar 2010)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2010)

Ja die DX werde wir mal bestellen, aber es dauert 100 Jahre bis sie kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2010)

@Mzaskar: Gute Besserung


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2010)

Ja von mir auch  schone dich  damit ich dir Punkte klauen kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2010)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2010)

moin moin moin !

was ist los, herr iggi ?


----------



## Hopi (22. Januar 2010)

Moin Kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

Moin Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

:daumen Fertisch mit dem -en #1


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2010)

Moin 

 Moin 



sorry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

Und Stefan, was macht die Erkältung?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie besch****** aber Lebe geht weider


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

... muss ja irgendwie


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2010)

eben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

... tut's ja letztendlich auch


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2010)

sowieso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

Deshalb: Immer lustig und vergnügt...


----------



## bone peeler (22. Januar 2010)

Salve!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Januar 2010)

.... bis der Arsch im Sarge liegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

Raucher unter uns?


----------



## bone peeler (22. Januar 2010)

Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Wochenende!



 Yepp!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

Insgesamt auch so ein erfolgreicher Tag:

1. Der Metalllocher/-hefter, inkl. Zubehör, ist geordert uns könnte evtl. schon Morgen eintreffen
2. Für die beiden weiteren Bike-Urlaube (Einer ziemlich sicher, einer noch in Überlegung) ist Urlaub eingetragen


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin !
> 
> was ist los, herr iggi ?



hatte heut morgen mal bissi mehr zeit, danke meiner katze 
fahr aber immer so um die zeit weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

2. SpT-Einheit abgeschlossen


----------



## bone peeler (22. Januar 2010)

Ich war draussen fahren... ätsche bätsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich war draussen fahren... ätsche bätsche!



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (22. Januar 2010)

Du bist doch nur neidisch 

Me sagt auch GN8!


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgäääähhhnnn


----------



## Hopi (23. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> 1. Der Metalllocher/-hefter, inkl. Zubehör, ist geordert uns könnte evtl. schon Morgen eintreffen



Was willst Du denn damit Schweißgerät brauch man immer mal, aber ein Nietgerät?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2010)

Du hast ja schon Alzheimer 

Du hast doch selber diesen "Decknamen" für die Schweissgerät/Plasmaschneiderkombi erfunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2010)

Ich brauche eine Pizzaschaufel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2010)

... wir brauchen hier morgen wieder eine Schneeschaufel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die Schweissgerät/Plasmaschneiderkombi erfunden



Es ist da!


----------



## wondermike (23. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es ist da!



Aber sei vorsichtig mit dem Ding und fackel' nicht die Bude ab!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2010)

Taataataatatataaatata..





Des Fürsten neue Maske mit automatischer Verdunkelung und Solarzellen 

Habe gerade mal testweise per MMA die erste Naht gezogen, ging dank der neuen HF-Zündung ohne Probleme 

Nachher geht's noch in den Baumarkt, weil ich noch einen Anschluss für die Druckluft brauche, dann kann ich auch den Plasmaschneider testen 

Für WIG brauche ich noch eine Argonflasche


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2010)

dann kannste ja bald selber argons bruzzeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2010)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2010)

Lustige Bikebrille


----------



## Hopi (23. Januar 2010)

Und, hast Du schon aus zwei Nicolai ein Tandem gebaut


----------



## wondermike (23. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und, hast Du schon aus zwei Nicolai ein Tandem gebaut



Und Du? Warst Du heute schon beim Gottesdienst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Januar 2010)

Bin ich denn ein Lemming? Nee nee wir waren lieber auf dem Bike


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und Du? Warst Du heute schon beim Gottesdienst?



die sollen mal einen im mtz eröffnen statt immer nur so sinnlos boutiquen


----------



## wondermike (23. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die sollen mal einen im mtz eröffnen statt immer nur so sinnlos boutiquen



Da geht doch nur der Hoi Polloi hin. Das ist doch gar nicht die Zielgruppe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Bzgl. des Blechbruzzelns bin ich noch in der Experimentierphase, auch das Plasmaschneiden habe ich jetzt grundsätzlich hinbekommen - die Schnitte waren aber noch etwas schäpp


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2010)

Gude Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2010)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Draussen regiert wieder die weisse Tristesse


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2010)

Ist das nicht schön 

Na Fürst, haben sie schon ihre Haustür zu geschweißt um sich das nicht ansehen zu müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2010)

... ich bin noch dabei mich zu sortieren, wird langsam eng im Bastelkeller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich bin noch dabei mich zu sortieren, wird langsam eng im Bastelkeller



und? flackern schon die Straßenlaternen wenn du in den Keller gehst??


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2010)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2010)

A. meinte, dass gestern Störungen im Fernsehen gewesen wären, als ich im Keller zum Schweissen war 

Als ich das Ding gestern zum ersten Mal mit 140A-Schweissstrom in Betrieb genommen habe, ist nur durch das Einschalten gleich die Sicherung rausgeflogen. Danach habe ich erstmal den Schweisstrom reduziert und dann ging's, seitdem ist auch bei einem höheren Schweissstrom die Sicherung nicht mehr rausgeflogen 

Jetzt brauche ich noch eine Argonflasche für's Schutzgasschweissen


----------



## ratte (24. Januar 2010)

So schlimm kann's ja noch nicht sein.
Zumindest haben wir eben des Fürsten Unterkunft nicht in gleißendem Lichte erstrahlen sehen. 
An einigen Stellen war's ars...glatt, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, da ich mich plötzlich auf selbigen befand. Ansonsten war der Neuschnee schön griffig.


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube wir müssen mal auf die Hanauer  da gibt es Rohstoffe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2010)

Heute 1x gespintrainert 

Und gerade zurück vom Liebglingsitaliener nach einer schönen scharfen Salamikäsepizza und einem grossen Salat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich sag' schonmal Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2010)

Wie jetzt schon


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2010)

Gude Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2010)

gn8

null bock auf schnee schippen und autos freischaufeln in gut 7 stunden


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> null bock auf schnee schippen und autos freischaufeln in gut 7 stunden



so, dass erste hemd ist durchgewschitzt 

melde nahezu geschlossene schneedecke auch auf hauptstraßen bis in den iph 
wer früh fährt, hat seinen spaß. wer später fährt dürfte mehr stehen als fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Na dann werde ich heute wohl etwas später fahren, dann wenn man wieder fährt und nicht mehr steht


----------



## Hopi (25. Januar 2010)

moin,
was ein Tag, ich habe Hexenschuss und muss den ganzen Tag auf einer Reportage rumspringen


----------



## mzaskar (25. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen  melde Kaiserwetter in Laax


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen Stefan & Viel Spass

... ich melde 1. SpT-Einheit abgeschlossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2010)

Fertig mit Schneeräumen...

... ich glaube der mittägliche Muckibudenbesuch kann heute ausfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (25. Januar 2010)

Endlich Feierabend. Schneeräumen in der Einfahrt hab ich auch schon hinter mir... das langt also für heute.


----------



## ratte (25. Januar 2010)

Heute morgen als Aufwärmprogramm Schneeschippen und dann gemütlich auf dem Weg nach Höchst die ersten Spuren in den Schnee ziehen...
...und im Gegensatz zu den Kollegen keine Stunde länger brauchen als normal. Muss ja z.T. katastrophal gewesen sein (Bad Soden - IPH 1:20 h). 
War wohl die richtige Entscheidung, obwohl mich auf der Arbeit alle etwas seltsam ansahen, als ich in Radklamotten auftauchte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2010)

2. SpT-Einheit fertisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und im Gegensatz zu den Kollegen keine Stunde länger brauchen als normal.



Muss echt eine Katastrophe gewesen sein. Das war doch mit Ansage, ich frage mich, warum die Räumdienste nicht früher los sind  - Wozu zahlt man eigentlich die ganzen Steuern und Abgaben 

Ich habe auch nicht länger gebraucht als sonst, bin erst um kurz vor 10:00 Uhr los und war wie gewohnt in knapp 20 Minuten in FFM


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2010)

Biken war heute auch nicht so richtig spaßig. Im Flachland ging es zwar so einigermaßen, aber es war immer ein blödes Rumgerutsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2010)

Mein Filius hat heute gehört, dass Kelkheim inzwischen auch kein Streusalz mehr habe


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Muss echt eine Katastrophe gewesen sein. Das war doch mit Ansage, ich frage mich, warum die Räumdienste nicht früher los sind  - Wozu zahlt man eigentlich die ganzen Steuern und Abgaben



da muß ich klar widersprechen ! jeden morgen verdirbt mir der blöde schneepflug meinen uphill in hornau. nie kann ich mal die neue karre im tiefen schnee testen 

und das sind nur nebenstraßen, die nach den hauptstraßen geräumt werden. und das schon um 5 uhr 20 !



wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Filius hat heute gehört, dass Kelkheim inzwischen auch kein Streusalz mehr habe



stimmt. mein alter hat mir heute den befehl gegeben, mal einen salztanker umzuleiten und den liederbach hochzuschicken 
er hat früher im salzbunker gearbeitet 
fürchte aber, dass der liederbach zu wenig wasser führt 
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2010)

GN8 Fux & @All


----------



## bone peeler (25. Januar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (25. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Biken war heute auch nicht so richtig spaßig. Im Flachland ging es zwar so einigermaßen, aber es war immer ein blödes Rumgerutsche.


Nix da, ich find's spaßig. Habe heute auf dem Heimweg auch noch einen kleinen Schlenker dran gehängt.
Ist zwar anstrengend, schult aber ungemein das Gleichgewicht. Gut, Glatteis ist ein Fall für sich und Matschepampe feuchtet einen auf dauer durch, aber schöner griffiger Schnee...


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Nix da, ich find's spaßig. Habe heute auf dem Heimweg auch noch einen kleinen Schlenker dran gehängt.
> Ist zwar anstrengend, schult aber ungemein das Gleichgewicht. Gut, Glatteis ist ein Fall für sich und Matschepampe feuchtet einen auf dauer durch, aber schöner griffiger Schnee...



Scheint bei Euch anders zu sein, als hier. Im Taunus ging gar nix, da ist der Schnee viel zu tief. Im Flachland ging's da, wo nur Neuschnee lag. Wo aber noch alter Schnee drunter lag, war es auch sehr schwierig. Glatteis hätte ich mir gewünscht, da kommt man mit Spikes gut vorwärts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> da muß ich klar widersprechen ! jeden morgen verdirbt mir der blöde schneepflug meinen uphill in hornau. nie kann ich mal die neue karre im tiefen schnee testen
> 
> und das sind nur nebenstraßen, die nach den hauptstraßen geräumt werden. und das schon um 5 uhr 20 !



Sorry, aber das gestrige Chaos war angesagt und in fbh war vor Beginn des Berufsverkehrs nichts aber auch gar nichts geräumt 

.. das Gleiche muss Kelkheim und weite Teile des Rhein-Main-Gebietes betroffen haben


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2010)

bei dauerschneefall haben die räumfahrzeuge einfach keine chance 

eigentlich müßte jedes auto einen schneepflug vorne dran haben. dann würde es vielleicht funktionieren.

alternativ könntest du deinen silberpfeil noch ein stück tiefer legen, was einem ähnlichen effekt gleich kommen könnte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

Fertisch mit SpT-Einheit #1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

@Mzaskar: Wäre das nichts für Dich? :confused  Anstatt Alpen-X per Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich schon mit geliebäugelt  Nur mit dem Snowboard ist das ganze etwas mühsamer. Daher bin ich am ueberlegen mir als nächstes ein Splitboard zu besorgen 
Muss es aber erstmal antesten, ob es wirklich das richtige ist.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2010)

Passt doch 
(SAC = *Schweizer Alpen-Club)* 

SAC und Mountainbiken
Auf den Artikel in den ALPEN 4/09 zur Mountainbike-Ausbildung im SAC hat der Zentralverband etliche Anfragen erhalten.
Die meisten wollten wissen, wie der SAC grundsätzlich zum Mountainbiken steht und welche Haltung er zum
Thema Mountainbiken auf Wanderwegen hat.

Der Zentralvorstand hat sich der Frage angenommen und folgende Position verabschiedet: Der Schweizer Alpen-Club SAC 
tritt für ein rücksichtsvolles und freundliches Mit- und Nebeneinander aller Wanderwegbenützer ein. Weiter
verweist er die Biker auf den international gültigen Verhaltenskodex für Mountainbiker (Trail Rules). Dessen sechs
Hauptpunkte sind:

1. Fahre nur auf bestehenden Wegen.
2. Sei rücksichtsvoll und gewähre Vortritt.
3. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
4. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
5. Rechne mit Unvorhergesehenem.
6. Fahre auf «Nummer sicher».
Detailinfos zu den Trail Rules finden sich​auf www.ig-mtb.ch.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2010)

naja 

*«Lost» zwingt Obama in die Knie*

*US-Präsident Barack Obama hätte mit seiner Rede zur Lage der Nation beinahe den Start zur letzten Staffel der Kultserie «Lost» torpediert. Nach einer Protestkampagne im Internet lenkte das Weisse Haus ein.*


----------



## Hopi (26. Januar 2010)

Da hat ein Volk ganz klare Prioritäten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

... die wohl keines weiteren Kommentars bedürfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2010)

Servus!

öpnv 

heute wurde ich vom Busfahrer einfach an der Bushaltestelle ignoriert...wild winkend bin ich ja im Abstand von etwa 2,5-3m zum Busfahrer (entspricht 1m Busabstand) auch bestimmt wahnsinnig schwer zu erkennen wenn ich an der Bushaltestelle stehe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

... ich hasse den öpnv schon sehr, sehr lange und meide ihn daher konsequent.

 2. SpT-Einheit beendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

So, die Schweissausrüstung wird weiter komplettiert: 

Heute wurde im Keller ein träger Sicherungsautomat eingebaut, der Argon-Druckminderer ist auch schon da, die Argonflasche dürfte in den kommenden Tagen per Spedition ankommen


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, die Schweissausrüstung wird weiter komplettiert:
> 
> Heute wurde im Keller ein träger Sicherungsautomat eingebaut, der Argon-Druckminderer ist auch schon da, die Argonflasche dürfte in den kommenden Tagen per Spedition ankommen



Versuch Dich aber nicht an Deinen Nikoläusen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

Niemals 

... meine bisherigen ersten Schweissversuche sind auch noch sehr brutzelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Caro,
alles klar bei Euch oder eingeschneit? 

Wer hat eigentlich den Wind heute bestellt? 
Der Weg zur Arbeit heute morgen war ja echt entspannt, aber heute Abend habe ich den Weg nicht gefunden und musste mal wieder auf's Feld ausweichen. _Feld_weg im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Niemals
> 
> ... meine bisherigen ersten Schweissversuche sind auch noch sehr brutzelig


E-Schweissen? Da ist mir früher immer die Schlacke ins Hemd. Mensch hat das weh getan. 




ratte schrieb:


> Hallo Caro,
> alles klar bei Euch oder eingeschneit?
> 
> .....


Hier unten geht es, fast wie in Hessen. In den Höhenlagen liegt natürlich mehr von dem weissen Zeug.
Am letzten Samstag dann das erste Mal auf'm Snowboard, nach 20 Jahren Skiabstinenz..........war geil!  Nur, jetzt tut mir der Allerwerteste weh. UNd das nicht schlecht.
Am Freitag geh ich aber wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> E-Schweissen? Da ist mir früher immer die Schlacke ins Hemd. Mensch hat das weh getan.



 Klar

Hab' doch den praktischen 3in1-Inverter: MMA, WIG und Plasmaschneiden mit einem Gerät 

Meine letzten praktischen Schweisserfahrungen liegen 25 bis 30 Jahre zurück


----------



## ratte (26. Januar 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Am letzten Samstag dann das erste Mal auf'm Snowboard, nach 20 Jahren Skiabstinenz..........war geil!  Nur, jetzt tut mir der Allerwerteste weh. UNd das nicht schlecht.
> Am Freitag geh ich aber wieder.


Zieh Dir eine Crashpant und Knieschoner (sofern beides vorhanden) an, hat definitiv Vorteile.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> Hab' doch den praktischen 3in1-Inverter: MMA, WIG und Plasmaschneiden mit einem Gerät
> 
> Meine letzten praktischen Schweisserfahrungen liegen 25 bis 30 Jahre zurück


 Mit welchen Elektroden schweisst Du (D/sauer o. basisch)?



ratte schrieb:


> Zieh Dir eine Crashpant und Knieschoner (sofern beides vorhanden) an, hat definitiv Vorteile.



Hab nur so 'nen Rückenpanzer. Aber muss es nicht weh tun? Wo bleibt denn sonst der Spass?


----------



## bone peeler (26. Januar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## ratte (26. Januar 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab nur so 'nen Rückenpanzer. Aber muss es nicht weh tun? Wo bleibt denn sonst der Spass?


Hmm, naja, ein wenig breit geklopftes Hinterteil mag ja noch ganz spaßig sein. 
Bei meinen ersten mehrtägigen Snowboarderfahrungen habe ich mir direkt mal das Handgelenk überstreckt, als ich mich im Tiefschnee nach hinten abfangen wollte. Seitdem ist es immer etwas anfällig. Letztes Jahr zwei Tage hintereinander auf's Steißbein geknallt (Crashpant daheim vergessen ).
Fahre mittlerweile mit Helm, Handgelenksunterstützung, Knieschonern und auch fast immer Crashpant. Rückenpanzer wird für Parkbesuche angedacht.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass das alles ein Muss ist. Aber wenn man's eventuell da hat, kann man es auch nuzen.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmm, naja, ein wenig breit geklopftes Hinterteil mag ja noch ganz spaßig sein.
> Bei meinen ersten mehrtägigen Snowboarderfahrungen habe ich mir direkt mal das Handgelenk überstreckt, als ich mich im Tiefschnee nach hinten abfangen wollte. Seitdem ist es immer etwas anfällig. Letztes Jahr zwei Tage hintereinander auf's Steißbein geknallt (Crashpant daheim vergessen ).
> Fahre mittlerweile mit Helm, Handgelenksunterstützung, Knieschonern und auch fast immer Crashpant. Rückenpanzer wird für Parkbesuche angedacht.
> Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass das alles ein Muss ist. Aber wenn man's eventuell da hat, kann man es auch nuzen.


Ist schon richtig.
Doch bis jetzt war ich nur am Babyhang . Da wäre ich in voller Montur aufgefallen.  Doch ich werde mir nach und nach, wenn ich dabei bleibe, ein bischen was kaufen. Ich denke ein Helm macht Sinn und wenn ich weiterhin nicht nur fahre sondern auch fliege, werde ich auch über Crashpants nachdenken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Mit welchen Elektroden schweisst Du (D/sauer o. basisch)?



Für MMA erstmal Universalelektroden von Kestra und Rothenberger (Rutilzelulose = Lichtbogenstabilisierend) in 3,25 resp. 2,0 mmm und dann noch 5kg 2,5mm Billigelektroden von der E-Bucht.

Bin aber erst noch dabei, mich langsam in die Theorie einzuarbeiten und hab' bisher erstmal wieder einfach nur drauflosgebruzelt und viele Löcher gemacht 

Hab' aber schon meinem Park Tool-Montageständer das Knarzen in der Steck-/Schraubverbindung der beiden Rohre abgewöhnt, indem ich die Rohre zusammengeschweisst habe 

Warte schon sehnlich auf die Argonflasche, um die ersten WIG-Versuche zu starten (das habe ich noch nie gemacht).

Hoffe, dass der Crazy nach seinen Prüfungen Zeit hat, mich etwas Anzulernen   

GN8 @ALL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

1. SpT-Einheit abgeschlossen


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' aber schon meinem Park Tool-Montageständer das Knarzen in der Steck-/Schraubverbindung der beiden Rohre abgewöhnt, indem ich die Rohre zusammengeschweisst habe



Und wenn demnächst der Hinterbau Lagerspiel hat, wissen wir, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn wir nix mehr von ihm lesen, hat er bestimmt die Kellertür von innen verschweißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

... ich komm' doch wieder raus,...

... hab doch 'nen Plasmaschneider


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

Der kann nicht nur kein Hochdeutsch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPPu418C78"]YouTube- Oettinger Talking English - Worse than Westerwave[/ame]


----------



## bone peeler (27. Januar 2010)

Moin................................ und Frühstück!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2010)

Bööörrrppppp


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2010)

das tut ja weh


----------



## bone peeler (27. Januar 2010)

ui... gleich Feierabend...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2010)

Sagg


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2010)

So der Schnee kann kommen , habe eben 2 Lawinenschaufeln erworben  

Jetzt wird das Kicker bauen viiiiiiiellll einfacher


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2010)

also hast du Kickerschaufeln gekauft


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2010)

Man kann sie auch für das andere benutzen 
wir wollten eh welche haben, da wir mit dir mal Backcountry fahren wollten. Den Rest wollten wir uns leihen da 2 ABS Systeme und 2 Sucher sich für uns nicht lohnen würden.
Kennst Du da eigentlich eine Andresse, bei der wir es leihen können wenn wir mal runterkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (27. Januar 2010)

... und daheim!


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... da wir mit dir mal Backcountry fahren wollten.



das heißt hier entweder cross country, freeride oder allmountain


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

SpT-Einheit #2 abgeschlossen


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... da wir mit dir mal Backcountry fahren wollten.





wissefux schrieb:


> das heißt hier entweder cross country, freeride  oder allmountain



Nee nee, das ist schon der richtige Ausdruck für das Kaff wo die wohnen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

fbh meldet Schneefall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2010)

hornau freut sich schon auf den frühsport mit schneeschaufeln 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2010)

F*ck the f*cking winter!


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2010)

Jetzt jammere nicht  wart mal ab was da bis Sonntag noch alles runter kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hornau freut sich schon auf den frühsport mit schneeschaufeln



einheit 1 done

morsche. mit dem kfz heute null problemo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

Moin 

Erst Spin-Trainern, dann Schneeschaufeln


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Man kann sie auch für das andere benutzen
> wir wollten eh welche haben, da wir mit dir mal Backcountry fahren wollten. Den Rest wollten wir uns leihen da 2 ABS Systeme und 2 Sucher sich für uns nicht lohnen würden.
> Kennst Du da eigentlich eine Andresse, bei der wir es leihen können wenn wir mal runterkommen?



eins habe ich noch und ansonsten kann man es bei Bergsportgeschften leihen evtl. auch direkt im Gebiet


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

Moin, es schneit


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2010)

ach ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erst Spin-Trainern, dann Schneeschaufeln



 #1 done - Diesen Monat wird die Statistik wieder stimmen: Mehr (Indoor-)Bike-km als Auto-km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erst Spin-Trainern, dann Schneeschaufeln



#2 ebenfalls done


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2010)

jetzt schaff mal endlich was ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

Wieso?

Ich hab' mich doch heute schon auf den SpT und wieder runter, den Schnee vom Hof und mich selbst vierrädrig nach FFM geschafft


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

und jetzt bist du geschafft


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und jetzt bist du geschafft



Jetzt kann er sich ja ausruhen...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich schiebt er gerade 2 Schnitzel mit Pommes, Himbeerjoghurt und 2 Stücke Kuchen in sich


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

Melde 2 Stunden Boarden am  Feldberg  war das geil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich schiebt er gerade 2 Schnitzel mit Pommes, Himbeerjoghurt und 2 Stücke Kuchen in sich



Fast:

Halbes Hähnchen, Waffelkartoffeln rot/weiss, 2 Krautsalate und ein Kitkat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Melde 2 Stunden Boarden am  Feldberg  war das geil



Gestern hättest Du dort A. beim Langlaufen treffen können


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

hmm KitKat  könnte mir auch gerade schmecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wissen wir endlich, wofür das Ding gut ist:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,674468,00.html


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

Mit den richtigen Anwendungen könnte man in vielen Gebieten einen Rechner dieser Art einsetzen.

Ich habe mir aber eben erstmal eine SSD Platte für mein MacBook bestellt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

Ich werde mir eins bestellen


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich auch, aber erst in 6 Monaten  warten bis die ersten Fehler beseitigt wurden  halt das normale verhalten was man bei Apple haben sollte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

... ich liebäugele auch damit, mir irgendwann Eins zu bestellen


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2010)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder..........

 Ich habe seit 3 h Wochenende.


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

draussen ist es lustig  Schnee an, Schnee aus  fast wie bei einem Kind, welches am Lichtschalter spielt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

Hoi Caro
wo drückst du denn am Wochenende den Schnee platt 
Ich käme dann vielleicht mit der Kamera vorbei ;9


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich werde mir eins bestellen





Hopi schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch, aber erst in 6 Monaten  warten bis die ersten Fehler beseitigt wurden  halt das normale verhalten was man bei Apple haben sollte





wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich liebäugele auch damit, mir irgendwann Eins zu bestellen



Ihr Omas, Ihr. Ich werde mir definitiv keins kaufen. Ich möchte zwar auch gern einen Tablet-PC aber nicht so ein überteuertes Teil bei dem wesentliche Features fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ihr Omas, Ihr.



Du bornierter Apple-Phobist, Du


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

So, heute ist auch die Argon-Flasche angekommen


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> aber nicht so ein überteuertes Teil bei dem wesentliche Features fehlen.



Also 499,- halte ich nicht für überteuert  es ist ja EIN APPLE  und optisch ist es unschlagbar  da kommt Medion nie ran


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also 499,- halte ich nicht für überteuert  es ist ja EIN APPLE  und optisch ist es unschlagbar  da kommt Medion nie ran



Ja klar. Und dann kommt noch das Netzteil dazu. Und das UMTS Modem. Und das Anschlussteil für USB und SD-Karten (wer braucht schon Ethernet?). Und die Tastatur. Und die Dockingstation. Und die überteuerten Inhalte, über die Apple die Kontrolle hat (z.B. proprietäres E-Book Format).

Aber gut, Ihr Schlampen, werft dem Heiligen Steve ruhig Eure Kohle in den Rachen.


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2010)

feierabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

Für Morgen sind für Kelkheim 10 bis 15 Liter Niederschlag pro Quadratmeter angesagt 

... da bleibt der Fürst doch mal lieber auf seiner Burg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber gut, Ihr Schlampen, werft dem Heiligen Steve ruhig Eure Kohle in den Rachen.



Du lässt Dich also lieber vom guten alten Bill so richtig rannehmen


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du lässt Dich also lieber vom guten alten Bill so richtig rannehmen



Ohhhhh jaaaa, Billy-Boy, gib's mir! Du machst das so guuuut!


----------



## Hopi (28. Januar 2010)

ja, Onkel Bill mach es ihm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ohhhhh jaaaa, Billy-Boy, gib's mir! Du machst das so guuuut!



 Ich wusste doch, Du alte Windoof-Schlampe, dass Dir das gefällt 

 Aber hoffentlich alles safer, denn der ist im Allgemeinen ziemlich virenverseucht


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2010)

CD + Karten sind da, Sicherungskopie läuft,


----------



## bone peeler (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das iPad schon!

Und nun.... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> CD + Karten sind da, Sicherungskopie läuft,



Roger that  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Januar 2010)

mooin


----------



## bone peeler (29. Januar 2010)

Salve. 

Gleich Feierabend *freu*

Aber wenn ich mir so das Wetter anschaue... und meine Frau möchte heut noch 600km gen Osten düsen... ob das was wird...


----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

Also wenn es kein Muss ist, würde ich heuet bestimmt keine längere Fahrt machen. Es war ja gestern schon eine Katastrophe und da waren die Niederschläge harmlos gegen heute.


----------



## bone peeler (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ja auch keinen Bock... na mal schauen ob unser Taxi es überhaupt bis hierher schafft...


----------



## wondermike (29. Januar 2010)

Hier versinkt auch so langsam alles im Schnee. Ich hoffe nur, die Nahrungsmittelvorräte reichen bis zum Ende der Eiszeit.


----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

Am Feldberg finde ich es aber schön  ich freue mich schon auf morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole:

_*F*ck the f*cking winter!!!*_


----------



## Cynthia (29. Januar 2010)

Hey Thomas, hab dich nicht so ...  Allergisch auf Schnee?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2010)

Kannst in ja mit dem Plasmaschneider wegbrennen 

Ich freue mich aufs WE, obwohl die Lawinengefahr wird wohl sehr sehr hoch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hey Thomas, hab dich nicht so ...  Allergisch auf Schnee?



klassischer Dünnhäuter


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hey Thomas, hab dich nicht so ...  Allergisch auf Schnee?



Yepp - Ich hasse den Winter, die Kälte und Schnee, absolut nicht mein Ding, ich habe keinerlei Interesse an Wintersport und der Winter behindert mich nur in meinen Lieblingsaktivitäten ...

Biken, Roadster-fahren, schnell Roadster-fahren, etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> klassischer Dünnhäuter



In Bezug auf Speck auf den Rippen vergleichsweise in der Tat


----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> und der Winter behindert mich nur in meinen Lieblingsaktivitäten ...



Schweißen, Spinnen, Mtb-News

Warum? Kann man doch alles im Haus machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Schweißen, Spinnen, Mtb-News



Tja, schon wieder jemand, der zwischen Ursache und Wirkung nicht klar differenzieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Januar 2010)

Es bringt aber nix sich über den Winter aufzuregen  Er kommt immer zur selben Zeit und dauert im Schnitt 3-5 Monate.
Also warum sich nicht mit den Gegebenheiten arrangieren und Boarden, Langlauf oder sonst was machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

... die Winter sind wieder eindeutig wieder strenger geworden, in den letzten Jahren waren sie eher unauffällig und haben nicht weiter gestört 

Ich bin gespannt, wann die Öko-Faschis von der nächsten Eiszeit reden und den Kauf von Autos mit hohem Co2-Ausstoss propagieren


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2010)

Kuscheln


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2010)

soll ich oder soll ich noch nicht ....

schnee schaufeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

... ich hab' heute schon 3-mal


----------



## bone peeler (29. Januar 2010)

So... auf gehts. Ich meld mich später (oder morgen nach Ankuft )


----------



## F.Zoller (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo , 
ich bin noch Anfänger und würde jetzt gerne ein Rennen im CC bereich fahren.
Kennt ihr da welche in der Nähe oder habt von welchen gehört , die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?


Beste Grüße
Felix (15)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich hab' heute schon 3-mal



... und ich fürchte, ich muss nochmal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

... aber erstmal fertig mit SpT-ern


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2010)

zum 2. und wahrscheinlich letzten mal für heute schnee geschaufelt.
alles weitere fällt aus, die haufen sind groß genug ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. Januar 2010)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich bin noch Anfänger und würde jetzt gerne ein Rennen im CC bereich fahren.
> Kennt ihr da welche in der Nähe oder habt von welchen gehört , die ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?
> 
> ...



Wo genau wohnst Du denn? Für den Anfang wäre sicher der eine oder andere breitensportlich orientierte Marathon geeignet. Musst aber noch bis zum Frühling warten.  Wenn Du wirklich ambitioniert bist, solltest Du Dir einen Verein suchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> zum 2. und wahrscheinlich letzten mal für heute schnee geschaufelt.
> alles weitere fällt aus, die haufen sind groß genug ...



Ich habe heute 4x geschaufelt, bei uns ist das jeweils 1/2 Stunde, deshalb fiel die Muckibudi für heute aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2010)

helau und gn8

schnee wird morgen wieder geschaufelt. brauch auch ne halbe stunde, wenn ich alles mache. muß ich aber zum glück nicht ...


----------



## bone peeler (30. Januar 2010)

So... war kurz vor Mitternacht endlich in der Gegend der laut DWD kältesten Nacht des Jahres. Und nun... GN8!


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2010)

moin

der schnee ruft ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2010)

Yep, nur wo fahre ich hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2010)

Moin, Moin 

... dank der gestrigen Vorarbieten, ist in Sachen Schneeräumen heute erstmal nicht mehr viel zu tun


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dank der gestrigen Vorarbieten, ist in Sachen Schneeräumen heute erstmal nicht mehr viel zu tun



täusch dich da mal nicht. der dreck ist relativ hart gefroren und viel schwerer wegzubekommen ...

bin dafür, das ganze als alternative sportart gelten zu lassen. komme ja sonst zu keinen punkten mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> täusch dich da mal nicht. der dreck ist relativ hart gefroren und viel schwerer wegzubekommen ...



Bei uns ist nix hartgefroren, 1 cm Pulverschicht mehr nicht 



wissefux schrieb:


> bin dafür, das ganze als alternative sportart gelten zu lassen. komme ja sonst zu keinen punkten mehr



Trag's doch als Kraftsport ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei uns ist nix hartgefroren, 1 cm Pulverschicht mehr nicht



Korrektur: Ein paar Stellen waren doch gefroren, aber dank des neuerworbenen Eisstößers kein Problem


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2010)

update : es schneit mal zur abwechslung


----------



## bone peeler (30. Januar 2010)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> update : es schneit mal zur abwechslung



Also komm' die paar Flocken


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2010)

So Hausarbeit fertig, ab in den Schnee 

obwohl sich die Berge noch stark verhüllt zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (30. Januar 2010)

Feldberg meldet ideale Pistenverhältnisse. 
War das herrlich heute morgen. Ein wenig mehr Sonne, dann wär's perfekt gewesen, aber dann hätte man sich wahrscheinlich mit mehr Fußvolk herumschlagen müssen. War schon in Ordnung. 

Und jetzt pienzt nicht rum wegen der paar Flocken.


----------



## bone peeler (30. Januar 2010)

Hier in der Lausitz (bei den Ellis) ist es A****kalt, es liegt 'ne menge Schnee und die Sonne scheint bei strahlend, blauem Himmel!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2010)

A. ist gerade am Feldberg langlaufen.


----------



## wondermike (30. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. ist gerade am Feldberg langlaufen.



Ich glaube, wenn das hier noch lange so weiter geht, fange ich auch an, über LL-Ski nachzudenken.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. ist gerade am Feldberg langlaufen.



skating oder klassisch ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> skating oder klassisch ?



Klassisch


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2010)

schade


----------



## ratte (30. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Eindruck von heute:








Und Eindrücke haben wir heute wahrlich genug hinterlassen.


----------



## Cynthia (30. Januar 2010)

Thomas, auf welcher Loipe läuft A. ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Thomas, auf welcher Loipe läuft A. ?



Heute war sie vom Windeck aus am Kleinen/Grossen Feldi, Sandplacken Fuxi...

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. Januar 2010)

da waren wir auch


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2010)

Moin Moin  auf, raus aus den Federn der Beg ruft  





Sonne, Wolken und Schneeschauer
Die Schneeverhältnisse in der Region Flims Laax Falera haben sich weiter verbessert. Auch heute gibt es noch etwas Neuschnee. Tagsüber sind aber zwischen den Schneeschauern auch längere sonnige und trockene Abschnitte samt Aufhellungen möglich. Die Temperaturen bleiben tiefwinterlich. Im Tal in Flims/Laax werden Höchstwerte um -6 Grad erreicht, auf dem Crap Sogn Gion um -14 Grad und auf dem Vorabgletscher -20 Grad. Hinzu kommt in der Höhe ein mässiger bis starker West- bis Nordwestwind. Zum Wochenbeginn bleibt es wechselhaft mit ab und zu Schneeschauern, auch am Dienstag ist es teils sonnig, teils bewölkt und frostig kalt. Ab Mittwoch etwas weniger kalt, dafür ein neuer Schub mit Schnee.

Brr, frisch wird es draussen


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2010)

moin

... und täglich grüßt das murmeltier ... heuer mit schnee schippen ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und täglich grüßt das murmeltier ... heuer mit schnee schippen ...



done


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

Moin 

... und es soll noch mehr Schnee geben.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2010)

ist schon da, obwohl im niederschlagsradar nix davon zu sehen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade hier auch geräumt und es schneit schon wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

Na das war ja dann heute doch noch ein ganz schöner sonniger Wintertag


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2010)

Hast du eine Schneehütte gebaut? Oder warst du Ski laufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

... war mit A. nur eine Runde spazieren


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2010)

... brav! 

Sag ihr mal ganz liebe Grüße von mir, bitte.


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2010)

Wir waren heute auf der Billtal-Loipe unterwegs.


----------



## ratte (31. Januar 2010)

Wir haben heute mal zur Abwechslung den Altkönig unsicher gemacht.
Hat einige verdutzte Gesichter gegeben, als wir mit den Boards da hoch sind bzw. auf dem Rückweg zum Auto die letzten Meter über die WABs an den Fußgängern vorbei.


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2010)

Salve (auf dem Heimweg)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auf der Billtal-Loipe unterwegs.



Meldet Euch doch mal, A. sucht immer Mitlangläufer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... war mit A. nur eine Runde spazieren



... und natürlich noch vorher auf dem Spin-Trainer 

Im Januar sind über 1.000 km auf dem Spin-Trainer zusammengekommen


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meldet Euch doch mal, A. sucht immer Mitlangläufer



Gute Idee! 

Allerdings wird sie als geübte Läuferin schneller unterwegs sein ...

Wann plant sie in den nächsten Tagen wieder zu laufen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

... sie kann sich ja einfach mal bei Euch melden, ich kenne Ihren Terminkalender nicht im Detail und sie wird sich sicher freuen


----------



## Cynthia (31. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sie kann sich ja einfach mal bei Euch melden ...



Soll sie machen, sehr gern! Hast du unsere Nummer?


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und natürlich noch vorher auf dem Spin-Trainer
> 
> Im Januar sind über 1.000 km auf dem Spin-Trainer zusammengekommen



wie spannend...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Soll sie machen, sehr gern! Hast du unsere Nummer?



Yepp - Ich werde Ihr mal Eure Nummer geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wie spannend...



Tach Josef auch mal wieder hier - Und was hast Du im neuen Jahr schon so für Deine Kondition getan?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab' heute erst erfahren, dass Brügelmann pleite ist.

Nicht, dass ich den Laden besonders toll fand, aber war ja schon irgendwie eine Institution.

Da hab' ich vor fast 20 Jahren meine ersten MTB-Teile gekauft, als die noch in Frankfurt in der Nähe vom Westbahnhof waren.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute erst erfahren, dass Brügelmann pleite ist.





war ja selten dort. lag zumeist an den recht langsamen verkäufern ...

trotzdem schade  wer fährt jetzt den neutralen materialwagen bei rund um was weiß ich am 1. mai


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2010)

Gute Nacht 

... mal sehen, ob morgen früh wieder die Schneeschaufel ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach Josef auch mal wieder hier - Und was hast Du im neuen Jahr schon so für Deine Kondition getan?



nur zaghaft kommt es über meine schamzerbissenen lippen: meinereiner besucht bis ende märz ein gymnastikstudio mit folterkammer. angenehm sind die dort zu verrichtenden übungen nicht, doch eine darauffolgende, ausgiebige einkehr in den angeschlossenen wellnessbereich entschädigt für die vorausgegangene pein. warum ich mir das antue weiß ich auch nicht. bergab braucht man ja, so die meinung der meisten ausdauerathleten, keinerlei übung, sondern nur eine gehörige portion ignoranz sich selbst und anderen waldbesuchern gegenüber. vielleicht sollte ich eher hiernach suchen...


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2010)

Aloha. Bin wieder daheim angekommen. Entgegen aller Warnungen waren die Autobahnen zu 99% Schnee- und Eisfrei so das man normal durchgekommen ist. Der Verkehr war für ein Wochenende auch ziemlich mau, wahrscheinlich sind die meisten aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse am Freitag daheim geblieben. (Glück für uns )

Jetzt noch Badewanne und dann ab in die Heia...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mal sehen, ob morgen früh wieder die Schneeschaufel ruft



nix da. ich streike 

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (1. Februar 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2010)

was geht´n hier 

morsche !

kein schnee schieben, dafür zur abwechslung mal wieder eis kratzen für alle laternenparker ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> kein schnee schieben,



  



wissefux schrieb:


> dafür zur abwechslung mal wieder eis kratzen für alle laternenparker ...



Ich sach nur... Webasto


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach nur... Webasto



ich sach nur ... carport. irgendwann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

... ein (offener) Carport, schützt nicht völlig vor gefrorenen Scheiben, außerdem ist es herrlich in ein warmes Auto einzusteigen, eine Standheizung schont den Motor (mein V8 wird morgens auch 30 Minuten in der Garage vorgeglüht) und spart Benzin...

...sprich: Nie mehr ein Auto ohne Standheizung 

... naja ausser vllt. die Drittkiste für den Filius, die bald ansteht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

... achso: SpT-Einheit # 1 beendet 


... und fbh meldet leichten Schneefall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2010)

Moin Kinners 

ich bin mal gespannt wie es hier bis ende der Woche aussieht  soll ja noch etwas runter kommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nur zaghaft kommt es über meine schamzerbissenen lippen: meinereiner besucht bis ende märz ein gymnastikstudio mit folterkammer. angenehm sind die dort zu verrichtenden übungen nicht, doch eine darauffolgende, ausgiebige einkehr in den angeschlossenen wellnessbereich entschädigt für die vorausgegangene pein. warum ich mir das antue weiß ich auch nicht. bergab braucht man ja, so die meinung der meisten ausdauerathleten, keinerlei übung, sondern nur eine gehörige portion ignoranz sich selbst und anderen waldbesuchern gegenüber. vielleicht sollte ich eher hiernach suchen...



Deine Rhetorik begeistert mich immer wieder


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ein (offener) Carport, schützt nicht völlig vor gefrorenen Scheiben, außerdem ist es herrlich in ein warmes Auto einzusteigen, eine Standheizung schont den Motor (mein V8 wird morgens auch 30 Minuten in der Garage vorgeglüht) und spart Benzin...
> 
> ...sprich: Nie mehr ein Auto ohne Standheizung
> 
> ... naja ausser vllt. die Drittkiste für den Filius, die bald ansteht



der arme filius 

mein geplanter carport wird von west und nord geschlossen sein. von daher recht gute chancen, eisfrei zu bleiben. definitiv wirds dann kaum noch schnee vom auto zu fegen geben ...
klar, ein warmes auto hat auch was. aber auch das kostet sprit  sitzheizung ist auch schon was feines in den ersten 5 min ...

iph meldet auch leichten schneefall ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...aber auch das kostet sprit



 Ach ne Du Schlaumeier - Ich meinte natürlich, dass die Gesamtenergiebilanz einer Standheizung (also Verbrauch der Standheizung und geringerer Verbrauch des Fahrzeuges) positiv ist


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin 

Ich sag nur Chauffeurservice, immer schön warm im Wagen und man ist auch nicht alleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

So, ich wage mich mal nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Chauffeurservice, immer schön warm im Wagen und man ist auch nicht alleine



der fällt heute in rhein-main aus ...


----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fällt heute in rhein-main aus ...



Da haben sie die Pendler kalt erwischt,  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich wage mich mal nach FFM



So, gut angekommen...

... den Hornauer Berg habe ich aber nur dank guter Winterreifen und  vieler, vieler PS geschafft


----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2010)

Auf Eis ist es so ziemlich egal wie viel Du unter der Haube hast,  da zählt nur wie gut das ist, auf dem Du rollst . Oder ob es nur 2 oder gleich 4 Gummirollen antreibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

Das stimmt bei Schneeglätte definitiv nicht 

... auch da gilt: Viel hilft viel 

Klar ist Vierrad oder Vorderradantrieb besser - Hinterradantrieb ist aber


----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2010)

mhmmmm, das musst Du jetzt sagen, damit Du deinen Alublock da vorne begründen kannst  wir können ja gerne mal ausprobieren was auf Eis mehr zählt, PS oder Traktion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmmmm, das musst Du jetzt sagen, damit Du deinen Alublock da vorne begründen kannst



Hopi, ich muss hier gar nichts rechtfertigen oder begründen


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... den Hornauer Berg habe ich aber nur dank guter Winterreifen und  vieler, vieler PS geschafft



wenn du den gagernring meinst : der wäre um ein vielfaches einfacher, wenn man richtig gas geben könnte.
für den otto-normalfahrer mit unter 100 ps stellt die blitzanlage ein ernstes hindernis dar  beschleunigung nach dem blitzer ist da kaum noch möglich ...

ich fahr immer bei mir direkt die berge hoch und sollte das mal nicht klappen, gehts flach durchs münsterland und hopihausen in den iph ...


----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2010)

Ich muss sagen, bei dem Wetter liebe ich mein SUV  
Aber im nächsten Jahr wird es auch wieder ein normaler Kombi mit 2x Antrieb.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> für den otto-normalfahrer mit unter 100 ps stellt die blitzanlage ein ernstes hindernis dar



Die hat A. mal ab der Ampel unten aus dem Stand mit meinem vorletzten Firmen-Mezze rasant genommen, gab ein schönes Foto 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, bei dem Wetter liebe ich mein SUV



Klar sind Frontantriebler und Vierrädler von der Traktion her bei winterlichen Strassenverhältnissen nicht zu schlagen. Mit Heckantrieb (ausser z.b. Porsche 911) muss man immer vorsichtig sein, aber es ist manchmal doch eben 

Bei meinen letzten Mezzes habe ich immer 75kg Sand hinten in den Kasten für das nicht vorhandene Reserverad reingepackt 

Ich wollte ja auch nur sagen, dass ich mit meinem Heckantrieb heute ohne die vielen PS kaum da hochgekommen wäre, gab 'ne schöne Schneefontäne hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2010)

Immer diese MTB'ler, Jetzt heizen sie auch noch im Schnee herum


----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer diese MTB'ler, Jetzt heizen sie auch noch im Schnee herum



Wer, wo, wann


----------



## bone peeler (1. Februar 2010)

Karlsruhe meldet Schnee...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

... FFM meldet mal gerade keinen Schnee.

Für Morgen ist ja wieder ein Weltuntergang angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer diese MTB'ler, Jetzt heizen sie auch noch im Schnee herum





Hopi schrieb:


> Wer, wo, wann



Ich glaube er meinte mich


----------



## F.Zoller (1. Februar 2010)

@Wondermike
Also ich wohne in Offenbach, Bürgel.
CC ist doch eig Technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll oder !?
Ein Marathon wär generell auch cool , auch wenn nich so wie CC ^^ , aber die haben doch sehr viel km und ich wollte bei meinem ersten Rennen es nicht gleich überdreiben ...
Was hälts du von dem Hessen-Cup ? 
Kennst du einen Verein in meiner Nähe , oder welchen würdest du empfehlen ?
In welchem bist du ? 


Beste Grüße
Felix


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2010)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> CC ist doch eig Technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll oder !?



täusch dich da mal nicht 

da gibts schon anspruchsvolle strecken. und bei cc fährt man von anfang an so ziemlich am limit. da wird ganz schnell die einfachste strecke zu einer herausforderung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

In fbh gab es schon wieder 3 bis 5 cm Neuschnee.


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Ich sag nur Chauffeurservice, immer schön warm im Wagen und man ist auch nicht alleine



Genau. Die freundliche niveauvolle Gesellschaft weiß ich auch immer sehr zu schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

Mzaskar lebt doch in der Schweiz, da herrscht noch Zucht und Ordnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mzaskar lebt doch in der Schweiz, da herrscht noch Zucht und Ordnung



... abgesehen von Steuerangelegenheiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

Das schneit hier in fbh schon wieder wie bekloppt


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da haben sie die Pendler kalt erwischt,  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.



Zum Glück habe ich heute das Auto genommen. Hatte das Vergnügen nach HH zu dürfen. Wenigstens die Autobahn zum Flughafen war frei. Der Flieger auf dem Rückweg hatte auch nur anderthalb Stunden Verspätung. Dieser schei$$ Schnee hängt mir langsam auch echt zum Hals raus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

An dieser Stelle verzichte ich auf eine erneute Wiederholung meiner Meinung zum Thema Winter und pflichte anstattdessen WM mit einem Selbstzitat bei:



wahltho schrieb:


> _*F*ck the f*cking winter!!!*_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

2. SpT-Einheit beendet 

... hab' dabei mal angefangen, Inglorious Bastards zu schauen - Tarantino ist schon irgendwie etwas schräg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (1. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tarantino ist schon irgendwie etwas schräg



... und dennoch gut!


----------



## bone peeler (1. Februar 2010)

So... morgen gehts wieder zeitig raus, daher: GN8!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Februar 2010)

http://www.idstein24.de/


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle verzichte ich auf eine erneute Wiederholung meiner Meinung zum Thema Winter...



Du bist so bescheiden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

... ich weiss  

So zum 2. Mal Schnee geräumt; es waren schon wieder drei bis fünf Zentimeter  

Angenehm wäre es zur Zeit auf Grönland bei milden 14 Grad 

Auf Grönländisch heisst "Klimawandel" ja auch "Wetterbesserung".


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2010)

Au weia, das artet ja in Arbeit aus... 



F.Zoller schrieb:


> CC ist doch eig Technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll oder !?



Falsch. Bei CC-Rennen gibt es in aller Regel auch technisch anspruchsvolle Abfahrten.



F.Zoller schrieb:


> Ein Marathon wär generell auch cool , auch wenn nich so wie CC ^^ , aber die haben doch sehr viel km und ich wollte bei meinem ersten Rennen es nicht gleich überdreiben ...



Bei Marathons gibt es oft unterschiedliche Streckenlängen, also auch kürzere Strecken.



F.Zoller schrieb:


> Was hälts du von dem Hessen-Cup ?



Keine Ahnung.



F.Zoller schrieb:


> Kennst du einen Verein in meiner Nähe , oder welchen würdest du empfehlen ?



Ich kenne hier in der Nähe nur den MTBC Wehrheim.

http://www.mtbc-wehrheim.de/

Ist aber vielleicht ein bisschen weit weg für Dich. Du könntest es auch mal hier probieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=131

Die kennen sich mit sowas aus. Ich eher nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2010)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2010)

so, dann wollen wir mal vom frühsport morgen früh träumen ... :kotz:

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (2. Februar 2010)

Morsche! Auf auf ihr Langschläfer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

Morgäähn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Morsche! Auf auf ihr Langschläfer!



von wegen 

um diese zeit war ich schon beim schnee schaufeln 

einheit 1 für heute erledigt. weitere sollen folgen


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2010)

morsche dann noch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> einheit 1 für heute erledigt. weitere sollen folgen



Dank der guten gestrigen Vorarbeiten war heute Morgen keine Schaufeleinheit erforderlich; es werden heute aber bestimmt noch welche erforderlich sein 

SpT-ern fällt heute Morgen aus, weil es früh nach FFM geht


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2010)

letztendlich war es bei mir nur eine verschiebung der arbeit ... hätte aber bei dir definitiv zur doppelten arbeit führen können 

so, neue spikes sind gekauft. tauwetter kann kommen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin ihr Schneeschippspezialisten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... hätte aber bei dir definitiv zur doppelten arbeit führen können



Ob der Schneelage waren die Vorarbeiten am gestrigen Abend leider unvermeidlich


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin ihr Schneeschippspezialisten



Bis zum Frühjahr haben die Jungs voll die dicken Oberarme...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

... genau und bei den Restlichen sind andere Körperteile dick, resp. noch dicker geworden


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2010)

He Mike,
ich glaube bis Du ein Pad-PC für kleines Geld bekommst, musst Du noch etwas warten 

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Apple-iPad-Preiskampf,news-243974.html

Vielleicht doch lieber ein I-Pad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... genau und bei den Restlichen sind andere Körperteile dick, resp. noch dicker geworden



... und ich rede nicht von den Waden oder Oberschenkeln


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... genau und bei den Restlichen sind andere Körperteile dick, resp. noch dicker geworden



Ich hab' jedenfalls im Januar schon vier Kilo abgenommen. 

Und über andere Körperteile wollen wir jetzt mal nicht spekulieren, es lesen ja Jugendliche mit.


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> He Mike,
> ich glaube bis Du ein Pad-PC für kleines Geld bekommst, musst Du noch etwas warten



Macht nix. Ich bin ja noch jung.



Hopi schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch lieber ein I-Pad



Over my dead body.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2010)

Ich lege jetzt Gewicht zu um den Trainingseffekt zu steigern. Im März wird das dann wieder abgebaut 

PS: I love IPad


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I
> 
> PS: I love IPad



Noch eine sinnvolle Anwendung für das Teil:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/02/ipad_n900_madness/

Dem Gläubigen stockt der Atem ob dieses Ausmaßes an Blasphemie.


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2010)

Mike, macht es Sinn, ein schlechtes OS durch ein noch schlechteres zu ersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Februar 2010)

aah! hier wird schon wieder sinn gemacht. obgleich dies noch nicht einmal dem schröderkanzlerdingsbums gelang... 

der mensch kann eher regen denn sinn machen. unsinn ist hingegen leicht gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

Oh welch' weise Worte aus dem Munde eines Despoten!

Man könnte auch von einer "unerträglichen Leichtigkeit des Unsinns" reden


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Februar 2010)

ungewohnt klare wahrheiten kommen über deine lippen, oh erlauchter.
liegt es daran, daß du heute dem spt ferngeblieben bist?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe nicht und meine spin-trainerliche Abstinenz wird auch noch nur ein bis zwei Stunden andauern, dann wird sich hoffentlich wieder der gewohnte Nebel über meinen fürstlichen Geist legen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' jedenfalls im Januar schon vier Kilo abgenommen.



 Respekt



wondermike schrieb:


> Und über andere Körperteile wollen wir jetzt mal nicht spekulieren, es lesen ja Jugendliche mit.



 Du S**, an was Du schon wieder denkst


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du S**, an was Du schon wieder denkst



Alles nur Dein schlechter Einfluss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Alles nur Dein schlechter Einfluss.



Schei$$e er hat's gemerkt   

... fertisch mit SpT-ern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

... also Inglorious Basterds wird wohl nicht mein Lieblings-Tarantino werden


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... also Inglorious Basterds wird wohl nicht mein Lieblings-Tarantino werden



Meiner auch nicht unbedingt. Aber gut fand ich ihn schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2010)

Nochmal Schnee geräumt 

... hier ist das was runterkommt jetzt fast schon Regen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (2. Februar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hier ist das was runterkommt jetzt fast schon Regen



schon krass, wenn man sich mittlerweile auf regen freut 

von mir aus kann es heute nacht richtig schiffen, dann spar ich mir morgen den früh-kraftsport.
noch ist es "mild" ...

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2010)

Gn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2010)

Ei gude, 
Schnee ist auch zu was gut  körperliche Ertüchtigung z.B.








Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin ihr Schneemänner 

Beindruckende Grösse


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> von mir aus kann es heute nacht richtig schiffen, dann spar ich mir morgen den früh-kraftsport.
> noch ist es "mild" ...



moin. taktik voll aufgegangen ! 

goiler schneeriese


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Moin 

Sieht im Licht der Strassenlaterne inzwischen wieder nach leichtem Schneefall aus.

...Frühkraftsport ist aber nicht erforderlich


----------



## bone peeler (3. Februar 2010)

Moin... (bin aber schon seit 4:40 wach )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

SpT-Einheit #1 abgeschlossen 

... so langsam senkt sich der Nebel wieder über meinen Geist 

Und das Beste: Es taut, es taut und die Temperaturen sollen deutlich über Null bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

träum weiter


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und das Beste: Es taut, es taut und die Temperaturen sollen deutlich über Null bleiben





 ->


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Unser Schneemann packt auch ein paar Tage über 0°C


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

... der stört ja auch nicht weiter


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Wahltho was jammerst Du denn wegen den 3 cm Schnee, wir waren eben in Oberreifenberg,  die haben Grund zum jammern .

Also, der Feldberg ist zum Tiefschneefahren ungeeignet  in Zukunft nur noch Altkönig 

WABs am Feldi ca. 20 - 30cm Neuschnee im Wald ca. 40 - 60cm Schnee Übergänge von WABs zum Wald (Gräben) ca. 80 - 120cm  Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Februar 2010)

Bei mir lagen heute schon vor der Garagenausfahrt größere Schneeberge. War echt froh, da überhaupt durchzukommen. Aber wir können ja froh sein, dass es heute taut. Wenn es gestern Nacht strengen Frost gegeben hätte, wäre heute wahrscheinlich alles zusammengebrochen.


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Feldberg hat - 2°  leider taut es  so schaffe ich es bestimmt nicht mehr am Alten ins Gelände


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wahltho was jammerst Du denn wegen den *3 cm *Schnee,



In fbh kannst Du in Bezug auf das, was insgesamt in den letzten Tagen runtergekommen ist, mal 'ne Null dranhängen und vllt. sogar noch 10 hinzuaddieren  Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt für Dich nicht zu hohe Mathematik ist  

Aus Südwesteuropa kommt warme Luft angekrochen - Das ist die Hauptsache   

Wenn es heute Nachmittag nicht regnet, geht es oben ohne nach Hause


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Ich denke in ein bis zwei Wochen kommt hier noch mal richtig was runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

... das ist mir egal 

Hauptsache jetzt ist erstmal Schluss und das Zeug schmilzt einmal wieder weg


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Februar 2010)

und ich denke in einem fort an die spanische alukonstruktion, die uns von unserem eu-partner unverschämter weise noch immer vorenthalten wird...


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Schauen wir mal, bis April sollte es da sein  aber ich kann auch noch Bullit fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

... haben die die Eiserne Jungfrau jetzt schon aus Alu konstruiert? - Bringt deutliche  Gewichtsvorteile bei gleicher Leistung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab' am w/e dem Kollegen Nobby beim Aufbau seines neuen Helius AM geholfen.

Ist musst feststellen, dass Nicolai in Bezug auf Konstruktion und Qualität nochmal einen deutlichen Fortschritt gemacht hat


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

was haben sie denn geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mich gegen ein Helius entschieden und bleibe meiner bisherigen Marke treu  
Ende des Monates (Daumendrück) bin ich Besitzer eines neuen Alurosses


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ende des Monates (Daumendrück) bin ich Besitzer eines neuen Alurosses



Nein, Du bekommst mein Bullit nicht  


Was kommt denn?


Ach so, Info an den Fürst, es schneit  (schöner nasser Schnee)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ende des Monates (Daumendrück) bin ich Besitzer eines neuen Alurosses



... was denn genau?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

Cube Fritzz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

... ahhh  

Sorry für meine unwissende Frage, aber ich verfolge die Modellpolitik der diversen Bike-Marken schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Dann fahr aber gegen keinen großen Stein oder Baum mit dem Bike! Kannst Du dich noch an das Nerve vom Crazy erinnern? Das Fritzz sieht nach einem Frontalkontakt genau so aus.
Eigentlich schade, denn es ist ein super Bike, nur der Bereich hinter dem Steuerrohr ist etwas zu schwach gebaut. Aber der Hinterbau ist ein Traum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann fahr aber gegen keinen großen Stein oder Baum mit dem Bike!



 Echt ein Super Tipp!

Ich glaube, dass aber man solche Dinge, unabhängig vom Bike, generell besser vermeiden sollte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Freitag soll es 2 bis 4 Liter Regen pro Quadratmeter geben


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Wo hast Du denn das Märchen her  hier schneit es gerade wie Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freitag soll es 2 bis 4 Liter Regen pro Quadratmeter geben



und dann soll es nochmal schön durchfrieren, damit ich die ice spiker pro mal fahren kann


----------



## wondermike (3. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und dann soll es nochmal schön durchfrieren, damit ich die ice spiker pro mal fahren kann



Aber bitte erst nach Freitag. Prinzipiell wäre mir zur Zeit Eis aber lieber als diese sch*** abgef***te Matschepampe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Diese reinweisse Masse verführt zur Verwendung von Worten, die eher eine braune Pampe umschreiben


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

ist doch bald braun/schwarze pampe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

... stimmt, fast wie beim Hackepeter


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

bin jetzt mal gespannt, was der regen in der heimat bewirkt hat. hier im iph ist nach nur einem tag dauerregen fast alles weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Hier in FFM ist auch schon viel weggeschmolzen.

Habe vorhin mit A. telefoniert: Ich fbh hat es zwar auch noch geschneit, aber es taut weiter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

fbh meldet herrliches, diesiges, nasskaltes Tauwetter


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

so so  pass bloß auf, dass nicht das ganze Schmelzwasser vom Berg dein Fürstentum wegspült


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Der Fux in den Niederungen unten in Kelkheim sollte sich eher Sorgen machen


----------



## F.Zoller (3. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Und bei Marathons , welche kennt ihr da ? 
Ja den Verein habe ich vorm Winter 09 entdeckt , er hat mir auch sehr gefallen aber ich hatte leider bisher nicht die Zeit gefunden oder genommen um ein zweites mal  beim Training mitzufahren. Samstags habe ich oft ein Handballspiel ... Naja man kann ja hoffen ob es einen aktiven Verein um die Ecke gibt ^^ 
Wie seid ihr zum IBC Racing Team gekommen ? Und wie gefällt es euch ? 

Beste Grüße
Felix


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fux in den Niederungen unten in Kelkheim sollte sich eher Sorgen machen



der bach hält sich noch im zaun. wenn er anschwillt ist aber auch hopihausen von der großen schmelze betroffen


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

bevor Hopihausen nasse Füsse bekommt, muss aber noch extrem viel Wasser den Berg runterkommen.


----------



## bone peeler (3. Februar 2010)

Gäääähn... endlich Feierabend. Morgen noch und dann ist Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Hopihausen - pah! Du hast Dich doch bei der Radde eingenistet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

1. SpT-Einheit beendet!

... zum Schluss hin wird Glorious Basterds dann doch noch ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

Was meinst Du wie sie ge:kotz: hätte wen sie jeden Morgen hätte von OF in die Firma fahren müssen. Abgesehen davon ist die Wohnung hier geil und solange wir noch keinen Nachwuchs haben, bleiben wir auch hier.


----------



## ratte (3. Februar 2010)

Hmmmm, vielleicht solltest Du schreiben "noch mehr" Nachwuchs. Wir haben ja noch nichtmal Ahnung, wo wir die DH-Bikes unterbringen sollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2010)

Na dann liebet und mehret Euch mit des Fürsten Segen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (3. Februar 2010)

Ich sag auch Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

auf ins gefecht ! der nebel hüllt alles in schweigen ...   gn8


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2010)

krass, bei mir ist gerade ne dachlawine abgegangen 

was für ein sound ! und das von dem bischen schnee ! war schließlich nur die hälfte von der einen hälfte des daches, also ein viertel


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was meinst Du wie sie ge:kotz: hätte wen sie jeden Morgen hätte von OF in die Firma fahren müssen. Abgesehen davon ist die Wohnung hier geil und solange wir noch keinen Nachwuchs haben, bleiben wir auch hier.





ratte schrieb:


> Hmmmm, vielleicht solltest Du schreiben "noch mehr" Nachwuchs. Wir haben ja noch nichtmal Ahnung, wo wir die DH-Bikes unterbringen sollen.



Ihr bekommt Nachwuchs


----------



## bone peeler (4. Februar 2010)

Moin moin!


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2010)

moin moin

so, der rest ist auch vom dach abgegangen. hab heut früh schon lawinen weggeschaufelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2010)

1. SpT-Einheit beendet


----------



## bone peeler (4. Februar 2010)

WOCHENENDE!!!

Hatte heut einen schönen sonnigen Tag bei angenehmen 11°! Wenn das so bleibt kann ich wieder öfter auf´s Rad...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2010)

Ich konnte auch oben ohne heimfahren


----------



## bone peeler (4. Februar 2010)

Oben ohne??? Das will doch keiner sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2010)

und ich konnte noch ...

... rolle fahren , übrigens auch oben ohne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2010)

Die 2. SpT-Einheit steht noch an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die 2. SpT-Einheit steht noch an



Fertisch


----------



## Hopi (4. Februar 2010)

Photoshop Beschleuniger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2010)

Die Dinger sind echt 

GN8


----------



## Hopi (4. Februar 2010)

ja, sind sie  jetzt es egal wie groß die Datei ist


----------



## wondermike (4. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Photoshop Beschleuniger



Und sowas kann man in einen Mac einbauen? 

Wird man da nicht exkommuniziert?


----------



## Hopi (4. Februar 2010)

warum nicht in einen MAC? Die neuen werden doch auch mit SSD ausgeliefert


----------



## bone peeler (4. Februar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wondermike (4. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum nicht in einen MAC? Die neuen werden doch auch mit SSD ausgeliefert



Eben. Der wahre Jünger kauft sich natürlich einen neuen. Aufrüsten tut doch nur der Windows-Pöbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2010)

moin

wenn das fürstentum mal den radweg nach hopihausen/rattenhöhle räumen würde, könnte ich auch endlich mal wieder rad fahren 
aber da liegt ja noch dick die pampe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

Moin 



Hopi schrieb:


> ja, sind sie  jetzt es egal wie groß die Datei ist



Ich hatte auch schon eine in einem PC im Einsatz und war begeistert


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2010)

Wie Du hattest nur? Hast Du sie wieder ausgebaut?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

... hab' den PC verschrottet, wir haben jetzt nur noch Laptops

... die SSD war in 3,5 Zoll 

Sie steckt jetzt in einem kleinen externen 3,5 Zoll USB-Gehäuse als grosse Transfer-Disc


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2010)

Na dann hol dir eine für das Laptop eine Kingston SSD Now V+ , sehr geil und was Preis/Leistung angeht nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Februar 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na dann hol dir eine für das Laptop eine Kingston SSD Now V+ , sehr geil und was Preis/Leistung angeht nicht zu schlagen.



Hatte ich schon drüber nachgedacht, aber mein Laptop ist für Das, was ich damit mache schnell genug.

 Fertisch mit SpT-E. #1


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2010)

da hat wohl jemand glück gehabt


----------



## bone peeler (5. Februar 2010)

Der hat sich den Darwin-Award verdient 

Btw: Darf man eigentlich mit einer entzündeten Bizeps-Sehne Sport machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

... hängt wohl von der Art des Sportes ab.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Februar 2010)

Mh... Radeln beansprucht die Arme ja auch... oder? Dann mach ich halt den Faulator


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

Mich persönlich würde sowas nicht vom Biken abhalten, sofern es dabei keine starken Schmerzen verursacht.

Bankdrücken in der Muckibude und ähnliche Sachen würde ich eher vermeiden.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Februar 2010)

Na mal schauen wie´s am Sonntag ausschaut, vorher komm ich eh nicht dazu...


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2010)

ich glaube, nach 2 Wochen Pause 6 Stunden im Sattel war wohl keine gute Idee zumindest sagt mir das gerade mein Ars... *aua aua aua*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

Dein A**** ist also gewissermaßen am A**** - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dein A**** ist also gewissermaßen am A**** - oder?



Aber das gehört er doch eigentlich auch hin!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2010)

immer auf den A****, den armen


----------



## wondermike (5. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube, nach 2 Wochen Pause 6 Stunden im Sattel war wohl keine gute Idee zumindest sagt mir das gerade mein Ars... *aua aua aua*



Wie sind denn so die Bedingungen? Ich würde eigentlich auch gern mal wieder ein bisschen Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2010)

Nass


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2010)

Wie kommt es denn zu dem Schlagwort "Hollywoodkarriere"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

... genau diese Frage wollte ich die Tage eigentlich auch schon stellen


----------



## wondermike (5. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie kommt es denn zu dem Schlagwort "Hollywoodkarriere"



Das ist eine lange Geschichte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

... stimmt das hier ist inzwischen eine sehr lange Geschichte 

Hatte ja zeitweise auch etwas von Dallas oder Denver Clan 

(P.S: Ich weiss Mike, dass Du etwas Anderes sagen wolltest  )

2. SpT-Einheit beendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2010)

... und Gute Nacht @All


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2010)

gmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2010)

Salute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie sind denn so die Bedingungen? Ich würde eigentlich auch gern mal wieder ein bisschen Fahrrad fahren.



War gestern sehr unterschiedlich, teilweise waren die Wege geräumt, aber 20% bis Erlensee waren blankes Eis.
Gerade in den Wäldern sah es sehr schlecht aus, was auch meine mehr als 6 Stunden für die  100 Km erklärt. 
Ich denke, die nächsten 2 Wochen bleibe ich lieber auf der Rolle.


----------



## bone peeler (6. Februar 2010)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2010)

Heute SpT-Einheit beendet


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Februar 2010)

alter, alter! nach euren winterfitnessprogramm zu urteilen, müsstet ihr mittlerweile alle schlank wie junge tannen sein.

stellt doch mal ein paar vorher/nachher fotografien ein, damit ich euch im frühling in den parks u. wäldern noch erkenne.
so dokumentiert wird vielleicht auch der eine od. andere faulpelz hinterm ofen vorgelockt...

gespannt, d.


----------



## ratte (6. Februar 2010)

Welches Fitnessprogramm?
Hopi hat's geschafft, jetzt sitze ich hier mit *schnief schnief* rum.
Und das mal wieder, arbeitgeberfreundlich wie ich nun mal bin, am Wochenende.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Februar 2010)

beste genesungswünsche!


----------



## wondermike (6. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> (P.S: Ich weiss Mike, dass Du etwas Anderes sagen wolltest  )



Wieso? Ich hab' ja nicht behauptet, dass ich die Geschichte kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2010)

Elm meldet perfekter Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Elm meldet perfekter Schnee



Nightmare on Elm street?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> stellt doch mal ein paar vorher/nachher fotografien ein,



Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten meinen Examensanzug von anno 1990 aussortiert, er war äußerst unmodisch geowrden und zudem auch noch zu weit


----------



## bone peeler (6. Februar 2010)

So... draussen ist es frisch. War jetzt seit Nachmittag in der Garage um endlich einmal Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. Jetzt habe ich eine schicke Werkbank, Licht und Strom in der Hütte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2010)

Moin Kinners


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

moin Plauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2010)

Moin Taunus, Moin Schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

Der Schnee ruft  

Heute bin ich hier  Hoffentlich brauche ich keine Schneeketten


----------



## bone peeler (7. Februar 2010)

Morsche.... wo bleibt die Sonne für den Ausritt?


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2010)

so leute. seit langem wieder ne outdooreinheit mit 50 km runtergespult. alles flach, da diese einheit zum einfahren der neuen spikes diente.
der taunus kann jetzt schön überfrieren. ich will jetzt eis auf der piste


----------



## ratte (7. Februar 2010)

Neid.
Endlich mal wieder Sonne und ich hocke den ganzen Tag schniefend auf der Couch.


----------



## bone peeler (7. Februar 2010)

Sonne?


----------



## roberto.d (7. Februar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> alter, alter! nach euren winterfitnessprogramm zu urteilen, müsstet ihr mittlerweile alle schlank wie junge tannen sein.
> 
> Wow, und nicht nur schlank sondern auch schon richtig fit. Da wird mir doch gleich mein Defizit klar.
> 
> ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Februar 2010)

heute 1400 critical mass. treffpunkt alte oper. los gehts gegen 1430.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (7. Februar 2010)

Wir starten um 14 Uhr ab Liederbach. Hat jemand spontan Lust mitzufahren? Dann auf - kurze Mitteilung oder SMS an 01776108524. 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

Pischa meldet stellenweise Tiefschnee bis zu den Oberschenkel, leider schlechte Sicht und unsichere Verhältnisse ==> scheitern verboten 

PS: einsetzender Schneefall


----------



## F.Zoller (7. Februar 2010)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> Und bei Marathons , welche kennt ihr da ?
> Ja den Verein habe ich vorm Winter 09 entdeckt , er hat mir auch sehr gefallen aber ich hatte leider bisher nicht die Zeit gefunden oder genommen um ein zweites mal  beim Training mitzufahren. Samstags habe ich oft ein Handballspiel ... Naja man kann ja hoffen ob es einen aktiven Verein um die Ecke gibt ^^
> Wie seid ihr zum IBC Racing Team gekommen ? Und wie gefällt es euch ?
> ...



Also was ist jezt ? : )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2010)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Also was ist jezt ? : )



Sorry, aber bei den Plauschern ist keiner dabei der wirklich Rennen fährt.

Es gibt hier alles vom Ausdauer-Junkie (wie mich z.b.) über FR bis hin zum DH, aber CC-Rennen fährt hier eigentlich keiner.

Die Mitgliedschaft einiger Plauscher im DIMB-Racing Team ist eher historisch zu sehen.

Ich persönlich halte von der DIMB mal absolut gar nichs - aber das hat vllt. auch etwas mit meiner Aversion gegenüber e.V. zu tun 

Sprich: Ich glaube Du bist hier mit dieser speziellen Frage einfach falsch


----------



## ratte (7. Februar 2010)

Zum IBC DIMB Racing Team:
Entschluss zur Mitgliedschaft damals aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen.
Angenehm ist, dass man eigentlich deutschlandweit zu irgendwelchen Rennen fahren kann und immer irgendwelche Teamies trifft.
Ist aber kein klassisches Team und Trainigsgruppen, Mitfahrgelegenheiten, Teamevents etc. ergeben sich nur aus Eigeninitiative der Teilnehmer. Man hat zwar keine Verpflichtungen zu irgendetwas, kann aber eben auch kein gemachtes Nest erwarten, wenn man selber nicht mit anpackt.

Hast Du hier mal durchgeschaut: http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hast Du hier mal durchgeschaut: http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/



Oder hier im Forum:



wondermike schrieb:


> ...
> Ist aber vielleicht ein bisschen weit weg für Dich. Du könntest es auch  mal hier probieren:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=131
> ...



Stelle Deine Fragen einfach mal dort. Die beißen nicht. Glaube ich jedenfalls.


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich persönlich halte von der DIMB mal absolut gar nichs - aber das hat vllt. auch etwas mit meiner Aversion gegenüber e.V. zu tun



Bist halt ein eigenbrötlerischer alter Sack!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist halt ein eigenbrötlerischer alter Sack!



Eigenbörtlerischer Sack unterschreib' ich sofort


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pischa meldet stellenweise Tiefschnee bis zu den Oberschenkel, leider schlechte Sicht und unsichere Verhältnisse ==> scheitern verboten
> 
> PS: einsetzender Schneefall



Ich grinse immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil  aber ist nicht die Lawinenstufe noch sehr hoch?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

Pischa ist eher flach, daher kann man dort gut fahren  und wenn es mal steiler ist, immer schön einzeln in denHang fahren und warten bis der Partner einen sicheren Stand hat (zu sehen auf dem 1 und letzten Bild, mein Kollege ist schon an der Hütte) Auf dem letzen Bild ist eine andere Gruppe zu sehen) Aber du hast recht die Lawinenstufe ist erheblich (3) ..... Im Wallis hat ein Mann 17 Stunde unter einer Lawine ueberlebt  Er sollte zukünftig Lotto spielen .....


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2010)

F.Zoller schrieb:


> Also was ist jezt ? : )



marathon in der nähe :

spessart bike marathon in frammersbach :  technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. fieser schlußanstieg. zuschauermassen an selbigen -> geile atmosphäre. viele profis am start, da es richtig kohle zu verdienen gibt

keiler bike in wombach : technisch anspruchsvoll, viele trails

taunustrails in eppstein : das beste überhaupt  aber kein marathom mehr wie früher. jetzt teamrennen mit max. 6 runden und je 1-3 teilnehmer pro team.

rheingau marathon : die neue strecke kenn ich nicht. familiär, unschlagbar günstig

schinderhannes marathon : bin ich auch noch nicht ganz gefahren

biebergemünd marathon in rosbach : kenn ich auch nicht

schotten im vogelsberg : ganz nett, familiär

ansonsten findest du hier ziemlich alles


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigenbörtlerischer Sack unterschreib' ich sofort



Na, dann will ich Dir mal Deine Illusionen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2010)

... und ich sag' präventiv schon mal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2010)

also aufm Feldi wars heute extremst geil!


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also aufm Feldi wars heute extremst geil!



mim rad oder zu fuß 

gn8

edit :  mim auto. schwach


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mim rad oder zu fuß
> 
> gn8




war mim auto oben und bin dann da ein wenig rumgelaufen...., war auch mehr ne spontanaktion


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war mim auto oben und bin dann da ein wenig rumgelaufen...., war auch mehr ne spontanaktion



hatte es grad im wetterlage fred gesehen ...

aber schönes pic 

so, heia jetzt ...


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist halt ein eigenbrötlerischer alter Sack!


Man muss ihn eben gern haben. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich grinse immer noch


Mal sehen, vllt. geh ich am Dienstag wieder Snowboarden. 



wissefux schrieb:


> mim rad oder zu fuß
> 
> gn8
> 
> edit :  mim auto. schwach


Tja, so ist die Jugend!


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte es grad im wetterlage fred gesehen ...
> 
> aber schönes pic
> 
> so, heia jetzt ...



Da hatte ich es auch schon gesehen.
GN8


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2010)

moin

der schweinehund hat heut mal wieder gewonnen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Man muss ihn eben gern haben.



Genau


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen 

ich habe auch den ÖPNV genommen trotz idealer Bedingungen  
Die Motivation ist etwas im Ar***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bin heute vierrädrig oben ohne nach FFM gereist 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja nach über vier Wochen mal wieder einen Ruhetag vom Ausdauersport einlegen, aber irgendwie höre ich meinen Spin-Trainer rufen


----------



## bone peeler (8. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, ja, in den Zeiten des Mahls


----------



## bone peeler (8. Februar 2010)

Und jetzt feiern wir denn Abend!


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2010)

yo, paaaaadyyyyyyyyyyyy ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2010)

Der Fürst wird heute dann doch auf die abendliche Leibesertüchtigung verzichten und seinem fürstlichen Astralkörper nach fast einem Monat zumindest mal wieder einen Tag Pause gönnen...

... dies wurde ihm auch von seinem Leibquacksalber anempfohlen, damit sich sein Immunsystem voll und ganz auf die Rekonvaleszenz seines rechten Zeigefingers, dessen Rücken der Fürst am letzten Samstage mit einer Flex babiert hat, widmen kann (erstaunlicherweise keine Sehne und keinen Nerv erwischt, aber die Gelenkkapseln leicht angeflext   )


----------



## ratte (8. Februar 2010)

Der Fürst masakriert sich selbst.

Eigentlich wollte ich fragen, ob Du nicht eine Runde für mich mit trainerst, da ich nicht in der körperlichen Verfassung dazu bin, aber statt dessen muss man hier ja schon fast Überlegungen zur standesgemäßen Nachfolge des Fürsten anstellen. 

Glück gehabt oder Können?
Wünsche gutes Heilfleisch.


----------



## wondermike (8. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dessen Rücken der Fürst am letzten Samstage mit einer Flex babiert hat, widmen kann ...



Ts ts ts. So geht das aber nicht. Wenn Du nicht aufpasst, müssen wir die  ganzen neuen Spielzeuge wieder wegnehmen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2010)

wo geflext wird, fallen ...

mach keinen mist. dein alter *wahl*spruch "freiheit für die hände" ist doch sicher anders zu verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2010)

ei ei ei.... flex, plasmaschneider schweißgerät und licht gehören dem kleinen T nicht *rolleyes* 

*höhö*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2010)

... wenn schon dann bitte korrekt: "...sind für den kleinen T. nichts" 

Leute alles halb so wild, kommt eben mal vor  

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (8. Februar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn schon dann bitte korrekt: "...sind für den kleinen T. nichts"
> 
> Leute alles halb so wild, kommt eben mal vor
> 
> Gute Nacht



wächst nach ne ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2010)

Nabend!

Finger hat man viele!

Sehr cooles Foto iggi  die Wolken...hammer 

morgen Mathe...nur noch zwei Stück, dann hab ichs geschafft


----------



## bone peeler (9. Februar 2010)

Moin! *gäääääähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2010)

Boah, welch hochtrabende Unterhaltung zu so früher Stunde. 

Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2010)

Normal hier oder?


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2010)

hey, das ist standard


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2010)

Tschuldigung, bin um die Uhrzeit hier selten unterwegs. Und wenn ich auf der Arbeit mal reinschaue, hat das mehr was von überfliegen. Da entgehen mir die geistigen Höhenflüge schonmal.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

Hoi Labortier auf Freigang 

wie geht es dir? Bist du auch artig und tust alles um deine A*****skraft bald wieder in den Dienst deines Sponsors zu stellen 

Gute Besserung noch


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2010)

sie hat schon erste plauscheransätze  das ist definitiv gut für die genesung


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2010)

Hey, das nennt sich "Homeoffice" heutzutage:
Dem Chef kurz mitteilen, dass man daheim bleibt (Geschnieft habe ich gestern schon glaubhaft genug). Den Mitarbeitern eine Email mit den Aufgaben schicken. Und sich dann gemütlich auf die Couch flezen...
...wobei ich zu mehr auch nicht in der Lage bin. *schnief**röchel*
Hätte gestern nicht zur Arbeit gehen sollen, das rächt sich gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2010)

wo ist denn deine pflegekraft


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2010)

Der tut heute mal so, als ob er arbeitet.

Ist vielleicht auch gut so, sonst kommt der wieder auf so Gedanken wie Nasenspülungen mit Salzwasserlösung. Aua.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ...Geschnieft habe ich gestern schon glaubhaft genug).



Wie Ihr seid krank (gewesen)? 

Dein Göttergatte hat doch doch hier vor einiger Zeit noch 'rumgetönt, dass Ihr ein absolutes Top-Immunsysstem habt, weil Ihr "auch" Outdoor-Sport macht  

Aber in erster Linie mal Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch gut so, sonst kommt der wieder auf so Gedanken wie Nasenspülungen mit Salzwasserlösung. Aua.



Den Hopi werden sie nochmal w/ Tierquälerei und unerlaubten Tierversuchen drankriegen


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich werde jetzt die Bakterien abbekommen haben, die bei Hopi letzte Woche überlebt haben.

Egal, erstmal Zeit für's Essen.
Mahlzeit.


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Nasenspülungen mit Salzwasserlösung. Aua.




nix aua. auch meiner meinung nach das effizientste in sachen schnupfen. auch das beliebte heissinhalieren hilft mir sehr. wenn man nicht so träge mit dem einsatz dieser billigen hilfsmittel wäre, so könnte man die erkältungsleidendauer um knapp 50% reduzieren. 

dem hopi muss in dieser sache unbedingt recht gegeben werden!


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2010)

Na, dann will ich mal versuchen dran zu glauben. Gestern damit angefangen. 
Heute schmerzt es noch mehr in den Nebenhöhlen, obwohl die Nase eigentlich frei ist. Wobei ich jetzt nicht der Spülung die Schuld dafür gebe. 
Und wenn wund + Salz, dann aua.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2010)

... viel Spass weiterhin bei der Selbstkasteiung


----------



## bone peeler (9. Februar 2010)

Feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... viel Spass weiterhin bei der Selbstkasteiung



Für mich klang das jetzt eher so nach SM-Session.


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Für mich klang das jetzt eher so nach SM-Session.



Kann nicht sein, ich bin ja auf einer Veranstaltung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2010)

Crank 2 ist schon ziemlich bekloppt, aber goil


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, ich bin ja auf einer Veranstaltung



Und inwiefern wäre das ein Hinderungsgrund?


----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und inwiefern wäre das ein Hinderungsgrund?



Zum SM gehören immer 2! Aber mal davon abgesehen, habe ich keinen Bock mehr und will Heim 
wird wohl noch 2 - 3 Stunden dauern


----------



## ratte (9. Februar 2010)

Genau, schwing mal Deinen Allerwertesten hier rüber und betätige Dich als Krankenpfleger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Zum SM gehören immer 2!



Na wer weiß? Vielleicht springen ja mal der Pizzabote, der DHL-Mann oder der Heizungsableser ein...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2010)

..

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

... ich meinte

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61U90Pqo-rU"]YouTube- The Temptations - (HQ) Papa was a rollin'stone (1972)[/ame]

cooler Song


----------



## bone peeler (9. Februar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..... Rücken der Fürst am letzten Samstage mit einer Flex babiert hat, widmen kann (erstaunlicherweise keine Sehne und keinen Nerv erwischt, aber die Gelenkkapseln leicht angeflext   )





ratte schrieb:


> Hey, das nennt sich "Homeoffice" heutzutage:
> Dem Chef kurz mitteilen, dass man daheim bleibt (Geschnieft habe ich gestern schon glaubhaft genug). Den Mitarbeitern eine Email mit den Aufgaben schicken. Und sich dann gemütlich auf die Couch flezen...
> ...wobei ich zu mehr auch nicht in der Lage bin. *schnief**röchel*
> Hätte gestern nicht zur Arbeit gehen sollen, das rächt sich gerade.


Gute Besserung  für Euch



mzaskar schrieb:


> .





wahltho schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Gute Nacht


War wohl nicht jugendfrei.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

Hey bin streng Katholisch


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen

Hallo Wach 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UmmbF1Zyvk"]YouTube- Miserlou - Dick Dale[/ame]

when I was young 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIU0RMV_II8&feature=related"]YouTube- Dick Dale & The Del Tones "Misirlou" 1963[/ame]

was man nicht alles findet bei der Option "Shuffle"


----------



## bone peeler (10. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2010)

Ja einen Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hey bin streng Katholisch



Ahhhhh, also einer von den ganz schlimmen. 

Ist es normal, dass man nach dem Snowboarden Muskelkater im ganzen Oberkörper hat oder war das der Sturz am Schluss?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2010)

Nee Muskelkater istnormal


----------



## ratte (10. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit.
Werde mich noch ein paar Tage länger mit der Couch begnügen dürfen.

@Caro
Bei so einem gepflegten Muskelter weiß man wenigstens, dass man was getan hat. 
Beim Snowboarden sind bei mir in der Regel die Oberschenkelinnenseiten knapp überm Knie sehr anfällig. Nach einem ordentlich Sturz auch schonmal mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2010)

"Frühling in Paris" von Rammstein - Einfach episch!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2010)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2010)

moin

schnee jucheeeeee 

hab die lösung für mein bei kälte schwächelndes batterie rücklicht : einfach lithium batterien verwenden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2010)

Ei gudde wie 

alles im Lot  


*Bööörrrrrrppp *


Bircher Müsli verpuzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> alles im Lot



Ei Logo


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2010)

morsche ist frei-tag 

werde dann mal schauen, wie weit nach oben man im taunus derzeit so kommt ...


----------



## ratte (11. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen.

Reichlich ungemütlich da draußen.
Irgendwann geht einem das Couch hocken echt auf den Senkel. Aus Verzweiflung kam ich gestern schon auf die Idee zu Bügeln bzw. habe meine Gitarre wieder mal rausgekramt. Letzteres haben meine Fingerkuppen etwas bereut.
Und heute, hmmm, da wären noch ein paar Knöpfe wieder anzunähen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

Es ist in der Tat wieder ungemütlich da draussen und selbst um 09:00 Uhr herrschte noch Verkehrs-Chaos


----------



## ratte (11. Februar 2010)

Verkehrschaos? Nach den drei Flocken?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte da auch noch Knöpfe zum annähen 
Ich komme dann gleich vorbei


----------



## ratte (11. Februar 2010)

Denk nichtmal dran.


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2010)

mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Verkehrschaos? Nach den drei Flocken?



Yepp - Heute herrschte das totale Chaos, weiter nördlich im Taunus hat es auch viel mehr geschneit. Mein Kollege Stefan hat heute für LM-FFM 2 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2010)

komisch, heute früh war nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass es um 09:00 Uhr noch Probleme gibt, sonst wäre ich natürlich später gefahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2010)

Ei gude!

Klausuren sind vorbei! 
endlich wieder mehr Zeit, jetzt brauch ich nur noch passendes Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Klausuren sind vorbei!





... na dann melde Dich doch mal, Dein Schüler wartet schon auf Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na dann melde Dich doch mal, Dein Schüler wartet schon auf Dich



Soll dir Crazy jetzt zeigen, wie man sich professionell in den Finger flext


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

... die hohe Kunst des Fingerflexens ohne Beschädigung von Sehnen und Nerven beherrsche ich schon


----------



## F.Zoller (11. Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Bis ich mich da durchgearbeitet habe , seid ihr mich erstmal eine weile los Und naja mal schaun wie ich mich dann schlage ... 2. Platz wär auch voll cool ^^ Wenn ich drann denke und ihr wollt , dann erzähle ich euch für welches ich mich entschieden habe


----------



## bone peeler (11. Februar 2010)

So... Feierabend und Wochenende!!! 

Und von wegen kein Verkehrschaos. Richtung Karlsruhe wars total zugeschneit, zig Unfälle, Querstehende Laster und zu 90% nur 60 auf der linken Spur. Hab ´ne halbe Stunde länger wie sonst gebraucht. Und dabei fahr ich schon viertel nach 5 los...................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Februar 2010)

Oh non, je ne regrette rien...

Rammstein ist goil!   

Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (11. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh non, je ne regrette rien...
> 
> Rammstein ist goil!



warst Du im Dez. in der Festhalle  ?



wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ist frei-tag
> 
> werde dann mal schauen, wie weit nach oben man im taunus derzeit so kommt ...



berichte dann mal bitte, wie's war, möchte Samstag in den Taunus 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## ratte (11. Februar 2010)

Neuschnee, und ich darf nicht boarden.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

ich auh nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen 



karsten13 schrieb:


> warst Du im Dez. in der Festhalle



Nein, war ich nicht, war das Konzert gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

moinMoin alles frisch, zur Abwechselung schneit es mal  am WE geht es in den Schnee, leider ohne Board, dafür mit Schuhgrösse 175  und eine kleine Nachtwanderung gibt es heute noch mit Käsefondue und einem Glaserl Weisswein oder zwei 

Ich mag euch alle


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2010)

moin.

der taunus ruft. bike oder board  das ist heut die frage ...

ich probier es jetzt mal mit dem bike ...

bis später


----------



## bone peeler (12. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgäääääääähn!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

viel schpass


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2010)

bin wieder da. war sauanstrengend. von spaß kann man nicht wirklich reden.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

Jett hab dich mal nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2010)

doch. ich habe versagt. der gipfelsieg war nicht möglich


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

wird schon wieder  Ich wage heute Abend einen Gipfelsturm, allerdings mit Stöckchen und Schneeschuhen


----------



## ratte (12. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> doch. ich habe versagt. der gipfelsieg war nicht möglich


Hast Du wenigstens den Hopi irgendwo aufgegabelt?
Habe mich geweigert ihn zu shutteln. Wär ja noch schöner.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch die Gelegenheit für Hopi und Wahltho

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445518


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hast Du wenigstens den Hopi irgendwo aufgegabelt?
> Habe mich geweigert ihn zu shutteln. Wär ja noch schöner.



nö. der hätte ruhig mal zum fuxtanz runterrutschen können um die piste auch biketauglich zu glätten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin wieder da. war sauanstrengend. von spaß kann man nicht wirklich reden.





wissefux schrieb:


> doch. ich habe versagt. der gipfelsieg war nicht möglich



Trotzdem ein grosses Lob und Ausspreche Anerkennung vom Fürsten :dauemn:


----------



## Hopi (12. Februar 2010)

boooohhhh war das am Feldi geil? Sogar noch einen netten Skifahrer getroffen


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein grosses Lob und Ausspreche Anerkennung vom Fürsten :dauemn:



oh, welche ehre 



Hopi schrieb:


> boooohhhh war das am Feldi geil? Sogar noch einen netten Skifahrer getroffen



pah !!!


----------



## Hopi (12. Februar 2010)

mit dem Bike kannst Du es in 6 Wochen mal versuchen den Feldi zu stürmen  vorher wird das nix


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2010)

Moin!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> mit dem Bike kannst Du es in 6 Wochen mal versuchen den Feldi zu stürmen  vorher wird das nix



Der Wille zählt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2010)

... und dann ist da immer auch ein Busch  

Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (12. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, war ich nicht, war das Konzert gut?









Kurzbericht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2010)

Salute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin!


----------



## bone peeler (13. Februar 2010)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend und Gn8


----------



## roberto.d (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle aus der Umgebung, 

So, nach nun meinem vierten Bike (letzte Woche eingetroffen) und dem Bike meiner Freundin und den vielen Ersatzteilen und dem Werkzeug und den Sommer bzw. Winterreifen vom Auto ist unsere Frankfurter Wohnung und vor allem der Keller zu klein. (Dabei finde ich Frankfurt doch super und das Rad im Wohnzimmer auch, aber mein Schatz sieht das etwas anders.zu recht) 

Daher hier meine Frage (nach erfolglosem Studieren aller Immobilieninserate im Netz) ob nicht jemand von Euch (oder einen den ihr kennt) einen Abstellraum/Hobbyraum/Lagerraum/Garage im Raum Frankfurt (oder auch Richtung Taunus --> Steinach, Oberursel etc) zu vermieten hat in den ich eins/zwei........ Räder auslagern könnte? (Sollte also eine halbwegs sichere Unterkunft für meine Babys sein). Wenn man dort auch noch eine wenig am Rad schrauben könnte wäre es perfekt, das ist aber kein muss.

Ich weiß so einen Raum sucht in FFM wohl jeder Dritte, aber vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.

Viele Grüße und bald besseres Wetter!!!


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2010)

moin.

gleich mal wieder ne runde schnee schieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2010)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2010)

Salve


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2010)

Morgens schon 'ne Tüte, tse,tse,tse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (14. Februar 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich mal wieder ne runde schnee schieben



Hab' ich gerade auch 

Ich glaube für den nächten Winter engagiere ich einen Räumdienst


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Februar 2010)

moin moin!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Salve



schon breit od. noch?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2010)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' ich gerade auch
> 
> Ich glaube für den nächten Winter engagiere ich einen Räumdienst



jetzt jammer nicht wegen den 3cm  wir sind eben durch das Fürstentum gereist und das Schneeaufkommen ist ja lachhaft  da lag ja am Niederrhein mehr schnee


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... wir sind eben durch das Fürstentum gereist und das Schneeaufkommen ist ja lachhaft



ihr müßt halt mal abseits der hauptrouten reisen


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Februar 2010)

unglaublich:http://archiv.mopo.de/archiv/2009/20091128/hamburg/panorama/15_jahre_fahrrad_verbot.html

ist wohl schon besprochen worden, doch ging dies bisher an mir vorbei...


----------



## Hopi (14. Februar 2010)

Also, mal der aktuelle Schneebericht vom Feldberg (kleiner Feldi) Schneehöhe auf den Wegen ca. 40 - 60 cm (nicht in der Verwehung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (14. Februar 2010)

SO... vollgefressen vom Stammgriechen gehts jetzt in die Heia.... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2010)

SO... vollgefressen vom Italiener in K'stein gehts jetzt in die Heia.... GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2010)

vollgefressen von Pizza a la casa di Stefano 

*böööörrrrppppppp*


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2010)

achja, Leibesertüschtigung gab es auch noch 








me and my "Fürstenreich"  pah wer braucht schon Taunus 






PS: die Beule in der Bauchgegend kommt natürlich *nur* vom LVS


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2010)

moin.

ich dacht, lvs´wären kompakter


----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2010)

Wo ist das Board? wandern muss immer einem höheren Ziel dienen  "eine Abfahrt zu finden".
Aber diese Fussverbreiterung hätten wir gestern auch gebrauchen können, man war das gestern anstrengen durch den Schnee zu stapfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin ... Brett war in der Garage  muss auch mal sein, obwohl dieser Powder hat schon sehr verlockend gerufen .... Leider auch erhebliche Lawinengefahr


----------



## bone peeler (15. Februar 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin ... Brett war in der Garage  muss auch mal sein, obwohl dieser Powder hat schon sehr verlockend gerufen .... Leider auch erhebliche Lawinengefahr



Wir konnten gestern nicht an uns halten  und mussten um 4 noch mal in den Taunus  kleiner Feldberg Südseite ist ein Traum  nur leider muss man auch wieder hoch  (laufen)


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2010)

so, 2 h outdooreinheit beendet. herrlich rund um den staufen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> ich dacht, lvs´wären kompakter



hmm vielleicht muss ich mal die Verpackung entfernen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

Neues Zeugs für den Sommer 








<Klick>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2010)

Schick und Aua  zugleich


----------



## bone peeler (15. Februar 2010)

Wadenpickel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues Zeugs für den Sommer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da hat aber einer Geld


----------



## wondermike (15. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> da hat aber einer Geld



Bankster halt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2010)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> da hat aber einer Geld





wondermike schrieb:


> Bankster halt...



Ihr könnt ja mal ranfassen  
Naja war ein Spontankauf hatte mir noch ein Santa Cruz Nomad und ein Intense Uzzii angeschaut ... mich dann aberr für die Pedale entschieden 
Achja, da lagen dann noch ein paar Ex1750 und EXC1550 im Laden ... da waren die Pedale ein direktes Schnäppchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Februar 2010)

Gute nacht


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2010)

dito


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2010)

jeden morgen die gleiche schei$$e :kotz:

erste outdoor-krafteinheit erledigt


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> jeden morgen die gleiche schei$$e :kotz:



Das Ende ist absehbar


----------



## bone peeler (16. Februar 2010)

Moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> jeden morgen die gleiche schei$$e :kotz:



Mir geht der Schnee mittlerweile auch mächtig auf den Keks. 

Ich würde auch wirklich gern mal wieder Fahrrad fahren. Aber bei den Bedingungen hab' ich absolut keine Motivation.


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2010)

radfahren ist ja noch ok, aber immer das blöde schnee schaufeln nervt einfach gewaltig.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2010)

Man kann ja auch schöne Winterspaziergänge machen oder Langlauf oder Skifahren oder einfach auf den Berg setzen, die Aussicht geniessen und glücklich sein 





Also erfreut euch am Heute und seit Glücklich


----------



## Cynthia (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mal ins andere Horn blasen -> ich genieße den Schnee.  Es ist doch Winter! 

... war vorhin mit den LL-Skiern unterwegs ...   herrlich - und mit Sonnenschein richtig goil!


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal ins andere Horn blasen -> ich genieße den Schnee.  Es ist doch Winter!
> 
> ... war vorhin mit den LL-Skiern unterwegs ...  herrlich - und mit Sonnenschein richtig goil!


 
so ist's recht immer raus in die Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal ins andere Horn blasen -> ich genieße den Schnee.  Es ist doch Winter!



Ich find' Winter ohne Schnee besser 

Lieber gelegentlich Regen und dann leicht nasskalt 

Wer richtige Winter will, kann ja in die Alpenrepubliken gehen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2010)

Winter ohne Schnee ist wie Sommer mit Regen


----------



## Cynthia (16. Februar 2010)

Winter ohne Schnee ist wie trockenes Brot ohne Belag.


----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal ins andere Horn blasen -> ich genieße den Schnee.  Es ist doch Winter!



Na ja, Ihr Bergbewohner seid das ja eher gewohnt. 



Cynthia schrieb:


> ... war vorhin mit den LL-Skiern unterwegs ...   herrlich - und mit Sonnenschein richtig goil!



Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das dieses Jahr so lange dauert, mit dem Schnee, hätte ich mir auch ein Paar LL-Ski zugelegt. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2010)

winter mit schnee ist schon ok. draussen im gelände genieße ich das ja auch 

aber bitte nicht dauernd vor meiner haustür  hätte ich doch bloß ne pflasterheizung einbauen lassen


----------



## Cynthia (16. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, Ihr Bergbewohner seid das ja eher gewohnt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das dieses Jahr so lange dauert, mit dem Schnee, hätte ich mir auch ein Paar LL-Ski zugelegt. Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.



Bergbewohner? Es gibt auch Schweizer Flachländer ...

Meine LL-Skier standen drei (?) Jahre nagelneu und unbenutzt im Keller, weils keinen Schnee gab. Jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich sie habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2010)

Erstmal scheint jetzt jedenfalls die Sonne 

Daher werde ich wohl oben ohne heimreisen 

... und es soll milder werden


----------



## Hopi (16. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Winter ohne Schnee ist wie Sommer mit Regen





Cynthia schrieb:


> Winter ohne Schnee ist wie trockenes Brot ohne Belag.



genau


----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Bergbewohner? Es gibt auch Schweizer Flachländer ...



Echt jetzt? Ich dachte immer, die leben alle auf der Alm...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2010)

... da doch gibt's koa Sünd' oder?

 Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da doch gibt's koa Sünd' oder?



Und deswegen leben manche im Flachland, weil ja irgendwo die kleinen Schweizer herkommen müssen? Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (17. Februar 2010)

Moin!


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2010)

moin

mal zur abwechslung kein schnee schippen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2010)

regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

Wird's glatt?

Edit: Bingo!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

Bingo!


----------



## Hopi (17. Februar 2010)

und in 2 Wochen fällt dann neuer Schnee auf den gefrorenen Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2010)

Bingo! Bingo! sozusagen 

Ein weiteres Teil fürs neue Velo 

http://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts_joplin_4.phphttp://www.crankbrothers.com/seatposts.php

leider braucht es eine Hülse  .... Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Hopi (17. Februar 2010)

Da gibt es bei Hibike eine andere! Hat 125mm und soll nicht so wackelig sein.

Kind Shock i900-R Remote Vario-Sattelstütze


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2010)

Da gab es doch immer das Problem mit dem Kopf ..... und angeblich ist die 4er Joplin beim Hub und bei dem "Wackelproblem" verbessert worden

Wenn sie wackelt bekomme ich die Krise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

... ich hatte so ein Ding zwei Jahre lang im Einsatz, bin da aber wieder weg von.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich hatte so ein Ding zwei Jahre lang im Einsatz, bin da aber wieder weg von.


 
Fürsten haben ja auch Helfer die einem die Stütze immer hoch und runter schieben 

Naja ich will es probieren und mir ein Bild davon machen. Entweder Top oder Flopp. Aufjedenfall ist man(n) wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher und kann mitreden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fürsten haben ja auch Helfer die einem die Stütze immer hoch und runter schieben



Nö, ich hab' a) den Sattel nur immer seltener 'runtergemacht (selbst an der Weissen Mauer nicht mehr) und b) wenn dann habe ich ihn ganz runtergemacht 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja ich will es probieren und mir ein Bild davon machen. Entweder Top oder Flopp. Aufjedenfall ist man(n) wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher und kann mitreden



Na dann nimm' lieber erstmal meine und probier' es aus, die könnte ich Dir kommende Woche mitgeben, ist für Sattelrohrdurchmesser 31,6mm.


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2010)

hab noch nie nen sattel an der weißen mauer runtergemacht 

glätte scheint nur fbh zu treffen. hier ist es nur nass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab noch nie nen sattel an der weißen mauer runtergemacht



Ist ja auch nicht notwendig  



wissefux schrieb:


> glätte scheint nur fbh zu treffen. hier ist es nur nass ...



Bzgl. der Glätte war das



wahltho schrieb:


> Wird's glatt?



eine Frage an Dich 

Ist aber auch in fbh nicht glatt auf den Strassen und ich konnte oben ohne heimreisen 

Das



wahltho schrieb:


> Edit: Bingo!



bezog sich auf die Lösung der 2K-Frage


----------



## wondermike (17. Februar 2010)

Morgen gibt's Tauwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

Hier in fbh taut's schon


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bezog sich auf die Lösung der 2K-Frage



 ich werd doch langsam alt 

gn8

p.s. in downtown fbh war es wohl zu der zeit tatsächlich glatt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Februar 2010)

Hier war es in den Einfahrten und auf den Gehwegen etwas glatt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2010)

moin

nieselregen und nix glatt ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin 



wissefux schrieb:


> nieselregen und nix glatt ...



Guuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2010)

Fertisch mit SpT-E #1


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fertisch mit SpT-E #1



ischhhhh aaaaccchhhhh 

Und Eishockey gekuckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2010)

... apropos Eishockey: Was machen denn eigentlich Deine diesbezüglichen Eigensportaktivitäten in diesem Winter?


----------



## bone peeler (18. Februar 2010)

Morsche...

Tja.. war wohl nix mit dem Eishockey-Olympia-Auftakt...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

Oesterreicher  verschicken eine Bindung, die kommt nicht an. Dann verschicken sie die Bindung nochmals mit DHL Express und vergessen die Papiere beizulegen für den Zoll  jetzt liegt die Expresslieferung schon 3 Tage beim Zoll  und was macht DHL, nichts   Nach dem ich mich durchtelefoniert haben, fragen sie mich ob ich nicht beim Versender die Papiere anforden kann, diese dann nach Basel schicke damit die Bindung verzollt werden kann  Wahrscheinlich liegen dort jetzt schon zwei Pakete für mich ohne Zollpapiere und schimmeln vor sich hin   

So das musste mal raus


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2010)

was lernen wir daraus :

als schweizer kauft man in der schweiz und läßt von schweizern liefern


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

scheinbar, aber leider gab es diese Bindung in der ganzen schweiz nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2010)

Tja die Schweizer: Ein aufsässiges Bergvolk, das Österreichische Landvögte meuchelt 

... kein Wunder, dass Euch die Össis nicht mögen


----------



## wondermike (18. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> scheinbar, aber leider gab es diese Bindung in der ganzen schweiz nicht



Interessant. Und ich dachte immer, Binden gibt's in jedem Supermarkt. Aber in der Schweiz gehen die Uhren ja anders.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2010)

> Tja die Schweizer: Ein aufsässiges Bergvolk, das Österreichische Landvögte meuchelt
> 
> ... kein Wunder, dass Euch die Össis nicht mögen



und ihre Burgen anzündet  wird jedes Jahr am 1. August gefeiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Morsche...
> 
> Tja.. war wohl nix mit dem Eishockey-Olympia-Auftakt...



Warum? Sind doch schon geile Spiele gewesen? Und wenn Du die Deutschen meinst, die haben sich extrem gut gegen Schweden verkauft. Auch die Schweizer haben ein super Spiel gegen die USA geliefert.




wahltho schrieb:


> ... apropos Eishockey: Was machen denn eigentlich Deine diesbezüglichen Eigensportaktivitäten in diesem Winter?



Jetzt am Sonntag wieder  und bis jetzt ohne Verletzung


----------



## bone peeler (18. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Warum? Sind doch schon geile Spiele gewesen? Und wenn Du die Deutschen meinst, die haben sich extrem gut gegen Schweden verkauft. Auch die Schweizer haben ein super Spiel gegen die USA geliefert.




Sorry... hatte das Spiel selber nicht gesehen, nur die Ergebnisse heut  morgen im Radio gehört. 



Hopi schrieb:


> Jetzt am Sonntag wieder  und bis jetzt ohne Verletzung



Wie jetzt? Spielt ihr Eishockey oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Februar 2010)

Bin noch meine 2. SpT-Einheit gefahren und sage jetzt schonmal GN8


----------



## bone peeler (18. Februar 2010)

me too! GN8!


----------



## Hopi (18. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Spielt ihr Eishockey oder wie?



Ich spiele, aber nur noch for fun.


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2010)

morsche am frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Frei Fux und die restlichen Taunusianer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

Morsche...

nur noch ein wenig schaffe und dann ist Wochenende!





Hopi schrieb:


> Ich spiele, aber nur noch for fun.



Oha... wenn ja wo? Für mich der aus einer Eishockeystadt kommt ist das interessant


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2010)

Sonntags morgens in FFM, aber nur alle 14 Tage. Ich habe früher in Mainz gespielt, aber 2 - 3 mal die Woche Training wurde mir einfach zu viel, plus die Spiele an den Wochenenden. Absehen davon habe ich mir wegen unsaubern Checks 2 mal fast das Genick gebrochen. Da fahre ich lieber DH, dann weiß ich wenigstens wer Schuld war.


----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

Not bad. Profi oder Amateure?


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2010)

Nix Profi,  dann könnte ich heute mit Sicherheit kein DH mehr fahren, weil ich im A..... wäre.


----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

Määädsche


----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Määädsche



Wir können mal auf das Eis gehen, dann kann ich dir mal Zeigen wie hart Mädchen checken


----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

<-- hat selber in jungen Jahren gespielt  aber ich legs nicht drauf an...


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2010)

Sturm?


----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

nö


----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2010)

Verteidigung  oh dann wäre das ja mal lustig


----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

nö nö nö... 

So.. jetzt aber in die Heia.... GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2010)

Mädchen


----------



## ratte (19. Februar 2010)

Assistent des Trainers? Flaschenträger? 

Okay, bin ja schon still.
Und weg.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

Winter & Berge sind schön


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2010)

moin

bin auch bald in den großen bergen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Cynthia (20. Februar 2010)

Guets Mörgeli .

mzaskar, welchen Berg hast du denn erobert? ... tolle Fotos .


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

Das war die Marmolada


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2010)

reeeschbeggt !!


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2010)

wie findet ihr das hier :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn das für eine Bestie


----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2010)

das ist die staufen-bestie. also vorsicht im fürstentum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

Der Hund von Fuxhausen


----------



## bone peeler (20. Februar 2010)

Morgääääääääääääääääääääähn!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist die staufen-bestie. also vorsicht im fürstentum



Da wird der Fürst wohl mal zur Jagd auf die Staufenbestie blasen müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2010)

@Seb: Vielen Dank nochmals von A. und mir für die leckere Bewirtung gestern Abend  

@Mzaskar: Ich hoffe Du bist gut in die Schweiz zurückgekommen, Dein neues Bike gefällt mir sehr gut 

Heute wurde mal wieder ausführlich gespintrainert und geschweißt 

... aber das Beste ist: Der Frühling liegt in der Luft


----------



## bone peeler (20. Februar 2010)

was? so ein schönes wetter und du sitzt auf dem s-trainer?


----------



## ratte (20. Februar 2010)

So schönes Wetter...

...und ich konnte mich auch nicht aufraffen. Weder draußen, noch Rolle. 

Naja, morgen aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> was? so ein schönes wetter und du sitzt auf dem s-trainer?



Yepp - es braucht noch ein paar Wochen hier im Taunus, bevor ich wieder Bock auf Outdoor habe 

Aber oben ohne...   

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (20. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute wurde mal wieder ausführlich gespintrainert und geschweißt



Und die Finger? Alle noch dran?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2010)

Voila, der Nachwuchs ist da


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2010)

moin

ich könnt grad wieder :kotz:, wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

Du sollst ja auch nicht am frühen Morgen Gras rauchen 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (21. Februar 2010)

ei guggggee daaaa  es schneit


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch nicht am frühen Morgen Gras rauchen



hast ja recht  da sieht man nur immer so viel weißes zeugs


----------



## wondermike (21. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich könnt grad wieder :kotz:, wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue ...



Jetzt mecker nicht rum und nimm schon die Schaufel zur Hand!


----------



## bone peeler (21. Februar 2010)

Morsche...

so, jetzt fix duschen, frühstücken und ab auf Radl....


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

Duschen = fertig
Frühstücken = fertig
Spass im Schnee = gleich 

Heute allerdings Schwerpunkt = Pistenfahren und neues Gebiet erkunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (21. Februar 2010)

na dann mal viel spass im schnee


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jetzt mecker nicht rum und nimm schon die Schaufel zur Hand!



bis ihr alle wach seid, ist die a***** längst geschafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich könnt grad wieder :kotz:, wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue ...



Don't worry, es taut schon wieder  



wondermike schrieb:


> Und die Finger? Alle noch dran?



Schweissen <> Flexen


----------



## wondermike (21. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schweissen <> Flexen



OK. Sind die Brandblasen schon am Abklingen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

Erste Ausfahrt








macht ganz viel Spass und ich freue mich auf neue Trails


----------



## Hopi (21. Februar 2010)

Sehr scheeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2010)

Gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2010)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

oh gute Idee, ich komme mit


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2010)

jetzt aber raus aus den federn ...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2010)

noch 5 Minuten 

Guten Morgen ihr Plauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2010)

Breaking News: Weissrussland erklärt Rammstein zum Staatsfeind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2010)

wo kommt denn das her


----------



## bone peeler (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/765/503982/text/


----------



## ratte (22. Februar 2010)

Aaah ja. Fällt denen ja früh auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2010)

... besser spät als nie  

Rammstein ist goil!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2010)

moin

leichter regen ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (23. Februar 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2010)

das war wohl etwas viel Messwein (und das in der Fastenzeit)  was ein Glück bin ich da jetzt raus  ich zahle doch keine Trunkenbolde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein Hund


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> das war wohl etwas viel Messwein (und das in der Fastenzeit)  was ein Glück bin ich da jetzt raus  ich zahle doch keine Trunkenbolde



Und wieder eine selbsternannte moralische Instanz, die sich selbst auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholt.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2010)

dumm gelaufen


----------



## Cynthia (23. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dumm gelaufen


----------



## wissefux (23. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dumm gelaufen



das waren die anfänge vom ski-cross 

kann mich noch dran erinnern, aber nicht mit dem kommentar ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2010)

Fertig mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> das war wohl etwas viel Messwein (und das in der Fastenzeit)  was ein Glück bin ich da jetzt raus  ich zahle doch keine Trunkenbolde





wondermike schrieb:


> Und wieder eine selbsternannte moralische Instanz, die sich selbst auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholt.



Ich bin bekannterweise bestimmt kein Kirchenfreund, aber betrachtet Ihr vllt. nicht auch nur mal die öffentliche Vorzeigefunktion dieser Frau, sondern auch ihr privates Schicksal, insb. die Probleme in den letzten Jahren?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin bekannterweise bestimmt kein Kirchenfreund, aber betrachtet Ihr vllt. nicht auch nur mal die öffentliche Vorzeigefunktion dieser Frau, sondern auch ihr privates Schicksal, insb. die Probleme in den letzten Jahren?



gibt genug die besoffen fahren... leider... in Ihrem fall wars einfach sehr ungünstig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gibt genug die besoffen fahren... leider... in Ihrem fall wars einfach sehr ungünstig...



Ebend - Trotzdem kein Grund, sich in diesem Fall (Scheidung, Krebserkrankung, etc.) darüber lustig zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2010)

nö, warum? Wenn ein 18 Jähriger unter Alk fährt ist es schlimm, aber auf jugendliche Dummheit zurück zuführen. Aber in dem alter sollte man es besser wissen,  Verständnis für jemand der so dumm ist kann ich leider nicht aufbringen. Und was doppelt schlimm ist, wenn sie auch noch eine öffentliche Person ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Februar 2010)

Hopi, sorry aber für mich bist und bleibst Du oftmals leider ein pauschalierender Ignorant.

Edit: Gute Nacht @All


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2010)

mag sein das Du gerade deinen Gutmenschlichen hast, aber es gibt genug Menschen die Probleme haben, das ist keine Entschuldigung für eine Verfehlung.  Sie ist ja auch noch über rot gefahren, es war also nicht nur Pech sondern eine reale Gefährdung des Strassenverkehrs. 

Und wenn sie auch noch an der Spitze einer Organisation steht, die alle Laster verteufelt, muss sie doppelt aufpassen was sie tut. Wenn sie ausgebrannt ist oder mit dem Druck nicht klarkommt, soll sie ihr Amt abgeben und lieber etwas anders tun.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2010)

s´Nächtle


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Februar 2010)

sie soll brennen!


----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hopi,  ein pauschalierender Ignorant.
> 
> Edit: Gute Nacht @All



Und lass nicht deinen Frust, dass Du bei dem Regen oben geschlossen fahren musst an mir ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Februar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sie soll brennen!



Das geht mit Strohrum bestimmt ganz klasse  hat das nicht der Töpperwien schon mal versucht .


----------



## wondermike (23. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ebend - Trotzdem kein Grund, sich in diesem Fall (Scheidung, Krebserkrankung, etc.) darüber lustig zu machen.



Jemand, der sich so penetrant als moralische Instanz in Szene setzt muss damit leben, an den eigenen Ansprüchen auch gemessen zu werden. Und Fahren mit 1,5 Promille ist nun wirklich kein Kavaliersdelikt.


----------



## karsten13 (23. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Breaking News: Weissrussland erklärt Rammstein zum Staatsfeind!



Entwarnung 

Bei denen stimmt im Gegensatz zur EKD das Marketing


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2010)

moin

alle gut geschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2010)

iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2010)

@Iggi: Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## bone peeler (24. Februar 2010)

moin und happy birthday @ iggi!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2010)

Happy B´Day Iggi  Lass dich reich beschenken 















MoinMoin an den Rest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2010)

Einige recht interessante Artikel zum Objekt des Disputs: Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2010)

Ich habe doch keinen Disput mit jemanden  ich doch nicht  

Ich fand es nur lustig, dass ein(e) Kirchenvorsitzende(r) in der Fastenzeit sich einen in den Kopp ballert. 


Was machen eigentlich deine Bastelkünste? Hast Du dich schon mal an Alu gewagt.


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2010)

Ganz vergessen 







Iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich deine Bastelkünste? Hast Du dich schon mal an Alu gewagt.



Mir fehlt noch der passende Brenner für Alu, der sollte aber hoffentlich heute da sein.


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2010)

Hast Du eigentlich schon einen Metalhandel gefunden


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2010)

Wann kann ich denn ein erstes Spezialbike in Auftrag geben


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2010)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Iggi!!!!*


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann kann ich denn ein erstes Spezialbike in Auftrag geben



Ich bin der Vertrieb  eine Kruppstahl Version, können wir schon in Auftrag nehmen  Das Rahmen Gewicht dürfte so bei 18 Kilo liegen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2010)

endlich mal etwas männliches, nicht so Mädchenfahrräder


----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2010)

Ich empfehle dazu die Handgebogenen Stahlfelgen. Nicht ganz Rund aber unkaputtbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte noch ein ganz besonderes Angebot! Für den eher maskulinen Bike haben wir das Königsteiner Bike.
Hergestellt aus lange verdichten Eisenbahnschienen der Königsteinbahn  wir können aber leider nur an WE mit zusätzlichen Feiertag produzieren, da wie die Schienen nur an solchen Wochenenden kla.... ähh ich meine organisieren können


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Februar 2010)

... danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche !


----------



## wondermike (24. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einige recht interessante Artikel zum Objekt des Disputs: Klick!



Nachdem Du Dich so demonstrativ auf ihre Seite gestellt hast, war die Frau natürlich nicht mehr zu halten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2010)

Ja Mike 

Gute Nacht schonmal vorab


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2010)

gewitter 

so langsam schmilzt mir das ganze eis weg . hoffe, bis zum wochenende noch ein wenig davon anzutreffen. will doch mehr als 3 mal mit den spikes fahren, bevor der frühling endlich kommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Februar 2010)

Yepp - Gewitter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. Februar 2010)

Die spinnen, die Schweizer. 
Eigentlich mag ich Eishockey ja überhaupt gar nicht, aber was die Eidgenossen da gerade gegen die Amis leisten 
Mal schauen, wie lange noch.

Ach ja, gerade erst hier durch:

Happy Birthday, Iggi.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2010)

Eishockey ist schon recht gut in der Schweiz


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin Plauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Eigentlich mag ich Eishockey ja überhaupt gar nicht,



Aber sie wird von mir gezwungen 




 Bohhhhhh war das eine kurze Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

Du bist ja ein richtiger Erzwinger  erst Kurven und double und nun noch Eishockey


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2010)

manch eine(r) steht halt auf hart und ... 

so, schneeketten sind bestellt. der winter kann kommen


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2010)

He, ich habe sie nicht gezwungen ! Aber den Fernseher beschlagnahmt .

ich hätte es den Schweizern so gegönnt, dass sie die Amis geschafft hätten, aber leider haben sie dieses unglückliche Tor gefangen und selbst keinen Abschluss geschafft.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

ja, war wirklich ein "kullerpuck" ..... und der US Torhütter hatte auch noch einen guten Tag .... Aber egal, gutes Spiel, trotz weniger Tore sehr spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2010)

Im Angriff haben die Schweizer auch zu viele Fehler gemacht und wie die Deutschen nicht genug auf das Tor geschossen. Man muss nur mal sehen wie viele shots Amis hatten und die paar der Schweizer. Aber das beste Spiel war RUS / CAN die haben es sich so richtig gegeben


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

Da war ich leider schon im Land der Träume 

Vielleicht solltest du das nächstemal Urlaub in der Schweiz planen, wenn der Spengler cup in Davos läuft


----------



## Hopi (25. Februar 2010)

Dann kenne ich ein kleines graues Tier was (rot  wird)  

Ich will Boarden   man voll dummes Wetter das  hoffentlich klappt es mit Alex, dann fahren wir noch mal für ein paar Tage nach Portes du Soleil.  

Sonst sieht es in der Schweiz ja wohl zur Zeit auch übel aus was den Schnee angeht  
Ob Ende März in Arosa noch Schnee liegt?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

es hat Schnee genug, muss nur wissen wo  Nee im Ernst alles ueber 1500 m ist gut


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann kenne ich ein kleines graues Tier was (rot  wird)


 
sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wie ein Meerhamster oder wie die heissen 



> Ich will Boarden  man voll dummes Wetter das  hoffentlich klappt es mit Alex, dann fahren wir noch mal für ein paar Tage nach Portes du Soleil.
> 
> Sonst sieht es in der Schweiz ja wohl zur Zeit auch übel aus was den Schnee angeht
> Ob Ende März in Arosa noch Schnee liegt?


 
Ich will auch, leider bin ich am WE im Saarland bei meinen Eltern und kann mir zur Zeit auch keinen Frei-Tag gönnen


----------



## wondermike (25. Februar 2010)

Ich wär schon froh, wenn ich mal wieder Biken könnte. Der Schnee ist zwar weg, zumindest im Flachland, aber jetzt haben wir den Sch***-Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich sach nur Spin-Trainer oder Rolle


----------



## ratte (25. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich wär schon froh, wenn ich mal wieder Biken könnte. Der Schnee ist zwar weg, zumindest im Flachland, aber jetzt haben wir den Sch***-Regen.


Dir kann man es auch gar nicht recht machen. 
Dafür darf ich jetzt maulen. Lieber Schnee als Regen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2010)

Habt Sonne im Herzen und Freude an Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich wär schon froh, wenn ich mal wieder Biken könnte. Der Schnee ist zwar weg, zumindest im Flachland, aber jetzt haben wir den Sch***-Regen.



war grad mal draussen biken. teilweise schon zu matschig das eis 
die übergangszeiten sind halt die schlimmsten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Februar 2010)

... hab' gerade noch Indoor gemacht, war recht nass, wie immer 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen 


*T G I F*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Februar 2010)

Moin...

... noch 4 1/2 Stunden und das Wochenende wirdeingeläutet


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2010)

Feiern verboten, oder 

http://www.20min.ch/olympia2010/internationalenews/story/Champagner--Bier-und-Zigarren-21056776


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2010)

Man die stellen sich wieder an  das ist Eishockey  die Bad Girls des Wintersports  
Die IOC Pupser sollen erst mal in so eine Kabine gehen, geruchsneutral ist anders  wer will schon auf dem Klo feiern  
Abgesehen davon, wird es bei Olympia eh kein Frauen Hockey mehr geben.

Da können die Mädels auch noch mal richtig die Sau rauslassen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2010)

Mein reden  eh zu viele weichgespülte Sportler 

Ich will mir ein neues Spielzeug kaufen

http://www.goprocamera.com/index.php?area=2&productid=29#

oder

http://vholdr.com/

kennt sich jemand damit aus???


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2010)

Zur Zeit würde ich die GoPro als das beste einschätzen was auf dem Markt ist. Sie hat bis zu 170° Bildwinkel, das beste Zubehör, Nachteil können die kleinen Knöpfe sein wenn man sie zum Boarden nutzen will. Auch bietet sie mehr Windangriffsfläche, dass wären aber auch die einzigen beiden Nachteile.

Von Oregon soll aber in den nächsten Wochen noch etwas neues kommen, die wollte ich noch abwarten bevor ich mir eine kaufe.


----------



## wondermike (26. Februar 2010)

Die Welt sieht doch gleich viel weniger grau aus - wenn man die Fenster geputzt hat.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Zur Zeit würde ich die GoPro als das beste einschätzen was auf dem Markt ist. Sie hat bis zu 170° Bildwinkel, das beste Zubehör, Nachteil können die kleinen Knöpfe sein wenn man sie zum Boarden nutzen will. Auch bietet sie mehr Windangriffsfläche, dass wären aber auch die einzigen beiden Nachteile.
> 
> Von Oregon soll aber in den nächsten Wochen noch etwas neues kommen, die wollte ich noch abwarten bevor ich mir eine kaufe.


 
GoPro looks a bit ugly


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GoPro looks a bit ugly



willst Du gute Aufnahmen oder schön aussehen?


----------



## wondermike (26. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... oder schön aussehen?



Und inwiefern würde da eine Helmkamera helfen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2010)

... gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2010)

Mobbing wo sind Mod's wenn man(n) sie braucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2010)

Mobbing oder Modding?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Februar 2010)

Gute Nacht denn auch


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2010)

Morsche Leute


----------



## bone peeler (27. Februar 2010)

Moin....!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2010)

Das Wetter ist ja heute wirklich vorfrühlingshaft..

... hab' schon die 1. Outdoor-Einheit hinter mir: Einmal Post und Rewe


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2010)

Ich war gerade 4 Stunden unterwegs 

mit dem Auto ins Saarland  

Gibt es auch Punkte für unsere orange gekleideten Nachbarn von der Autobahn schubsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2010)

... sogar Extrapunkte für die Typen mit Wohnwagen


----------



## wondermike (27. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sogar Extrapunkte für die Typen mit Wohnwagen



Aber aber. Wo uns doch die Griechen schon nicht mehr lieb haben...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Februar 2010)

hopi, lass dich nicht provozieren.


----------



## bone peeler (27. Februar 2010)

Herrlichstes Wetter............................. zum Autoputzen! 

Schade eigentlich das es morgen schon wieder schlechter werden soll.


----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2010)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hopi, lass dich nicht provozieren.



Ich doch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Herrlichstes Wetter............................. zum Autoputzen!



Stibimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2010)

Auto putzen  ihr seid soooooo Deutsch.

Es war super Wetter zum Biken


----------



## wondermike (27. Februar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Auto putzen  ihr seid soooooo Deutsch.
> 
> Es war super Wetter zum Biken



Und zum Wohnung putzen.


----------



## Hopi (27. Februar 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und zum Wohnung putzen.



Machen wir morgen (wenn es regnet)


----------



## ratte (27. Februar 2010)

Naja, zum Fahrrad putzen hätte es auch fast gereicht.
Die Unterführung von uns Richtung Kelkheim/Münster stand etwas unter Wasser. Hopi voran. "Passt schon" auf halber Strecke. Also hinterher und genau in dem Moment als ich ins Wasser kam, war Hopi an der tiefsten Stelle. Bis gut über die Nabe und keine Chance ohne treten durchzukommen. 
Das gab dreimal ordentlich nasse Füße. Von den kurz darauf ankommenden Radlern wollte uns einer nämlich nicht glauben. 

Aber ansonsten traumhaftes Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2010)

... na denne Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2010)

ich schliesse mich dem an


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2010)

morsche.

herrliches wetter ... zum daheimbleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen, Sturm und Sintflut lassen irgendwie auf sich warten


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2010)

Etwas südwestlich hat es die Nacht geschüttet und nun windet es wie wild 

Grüezi zäme und alle zwäg


----------



## ratte (28. Februar 2010)

Der Wind ist inzwischen auch hier angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2010)

Hier auch. Und ich muss heute noch 250 km fahren.


----------



## ratte (28. Februar 2010)

Dann pass blos auf, dass Du nicht abhebst.


----------



## bone peeler (28. Februar 2010)

Wind? Ich würd sagen das nennt man Sturm...


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2010)

yep ! bin froh, wieder heil zu hause zu sein. draussen im wald knirscht und knaxt es überall. reichlich bruch hat es auch schon sichtbar gegeben und vorm haus hat es meinen buchsbaum umgehauen 

die säge kann sicher demnächst mal wieder mit auf tour ...


----------



## ratte (28. Februar 2010)

Hmm, eigentlich wollte ich nach Kelkheim zum Klettern, aber irgendwie verlockt das laue Lüftchen nicht gerade dazu, vor die Tür zu treten.

Bis jetzt werden wir hier nur mit den Zapfen der Blautanne beworfen, deren Reichweite glücklicherweise nur minimal ist. Solange die Tanne nicht hinterher kommt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sturm und Sintflut lassen irgendwie auf sich warten



Korrektur: Der Sturm ist da  

So eine Windböe bei > 200km/h auf der A5 ist doch etwas anspruchsvoller


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Die Unterführung von uns Richtung Kelkheim/Münster stand etwas unter Wasser.



ist an der stelle der liederbach so hoch oder hat das eher was mit lokalen regenfällen zu tun und erledigt sich dann schneller ?


----------



## ratte (28. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist an der stelle der liederbach so hoch oder hat das eher was mit lokalen regenfällen zu tun und erledigt sich dann schneller ?


Das Tauwasser des geschmolzenen Schnees zzgl. der Niederschläge der letzten Tage lief schön da rein. Der Liederbach ist ein gutes Stückerl weg und somit unschuldig.

Und bei uns hat es mittlerweile eine Spitze unserer Blautanne erledigt. 
Wäre allerdings auch nicht schade gewesen, wenn es etwas mehr gewesen wäre, da uns das hohe Ding im Sommer nachmittags gerne auf der Terasse die Sonne klaut.


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2010)

na dann hab ich ja hoffnung, falls ich morgen mal mit dem rad den weg nach höchst finden sollte ...

interessiert sich eigentlich hier jemand für eishockey 

glaub, da läuft grade ein interessantes spiel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (28. Februar 2010)

Hopi sitzt schon mit Malzbier und Flips in Position auf der Couch. 

...und wenn ich noch Flips abhaben möchte, muss ich da wohl jetzt auch mal hin.


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2010)

net soviel futtern 

egal wie es ausgeht, hauptsache kanada gewinnt 
sonst sind die amis auf einmal vor uns im medaillenspiegel 

praktisch, so ein laptop auf der couch vor der glotze  dafür hab ich halt keine flips ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Februar 2010)

goaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## mzaskar (28. Februar 2010)

Gn8


----------



## bone peeler (28. Februar 2010)

Gude Nacht!


----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Korrektur: Der Sturm ist da
> 
> So eine Windböe bei > 200km/h auf der A5 ist doch etwas anspruchsvoller



Ich bin die meiste Zeit mit max. 100 km/h über die Autobahn gekrochen. Selbst das war teilweise schon haarig. Außerdem war heute tierisch viel Verkehr. Man hätte ja denken können, dass bei dem Wetter jeder daheimbleibt, der irgendwie kann. Für etwas Unterhaltung hat der Holländer gesorgt, dem es den Skikasten vom Autodach weggeweht hat. 

War jedenfalls heil froh, als ich angekommen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. März 2010)

moin,

endlich mal wieder mit rad zur a*****


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Gestern hat mich mein Skoda im Stich gelassen  Musste aus dem Saarland bis nach Hause mit dem Notprogramm fahren  Scheinbar irgendetwas mit dem Turbolader  (Ladedruck untergrenze unterschritten oder so  Mit Glück ist es nur ein Schlauch oder eine Undichtigkeit, welche der Skoda Notdienst übersehen oder nicht gefunden hat. Mit Pech ist es etwas gröberes .....


----------



## bone peeler (1. März 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2010)

wie sah denn das notprogramm für die rückfahrt aus ? einfach langsamer fahren oder "hoch auf dem gelben waaaagen" ?


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

langsamer fahren  max 120 auf der Ebenen, am Berg ging es dann entsprechend langsamer  Jetzt ist er beim Arzt, mal sehen was er hat .... Achja, mal eben beschleunigen ging nicht .... man musste sehr vorrausschauend fahren ....
Das doofe wie das Problem anfing, war ich etwas abgelenkt, übersah eine Baustellen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung und bekomme jetzt wohl ein ticket  Das ärgert mich fast am meisten


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2010)

Moin, das hört sich aber nicht gut an. Wo haben sie dich denn geblitzt D oder CH?


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2010)

ich denke, du musstest langsam fahren ...


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

D  es war Sonntag und ich war etwas abgelenkt durch das Problem  

*






 ich bin unschuldig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pahhhhh, das kannst jemanden erzählen der die Hose ....... usw. 


Wenigstens hast Du somit Deutsche Autobahngebühren gezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

das ärgert mich wie die Sau 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2010)

@Mzaskar: Mein Beileid 

Um wieviel warst Du denn zu schnell?


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

20 km/h vielleicht 

Achja Marderbiss


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich das Lüftchen von gestern gut ueberstanden????


----------



## ratte (1. März 2010)

Hier soweit alles heile.

Und bist Du dem Vieh schon auf der Spur?
War's ein saarländischer Zeitgenosse oder noch ein eidgenössischer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2010)

Marder sind eigentlich friedliche Tierchen, die sich gerne im warmen Motorraum einnisten. Sie werden nur dann wild, wenn Du mit dem Auto in ein Revier eines anderen Marders fährst und der Marder dort den Geruch des "feindlichen Marders" im Mottoraum wittert.


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

Ich denke es war der germanische Genosse ..... Da bei mir der Wagen eigentlich immer in der Garage steht und die Fahrt nach D auch ohne Probleme verlief.......
Naja ich nehme es ihm nicht so wirklich uebel aber geärgert hat es mich schon


----------



## wondermike (1. März 2010)

Schaut mal, mein neues Firmenhandy...


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2010)

es wird doch nicht ein i...

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> es wird doch nicht ein i...
> 
> gn8



Lässt sich wohl kaum verleugnen. 

Aber nur deswegen den Job abzulehnen wäre doch ein bisschen zu radikal gewesen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

Feigling


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Feigling



aber echt 

na ja, früher oder später findet jeder auf den richtigen weg 

morsche bei der gelegenheit. ordentlich frisch draussen, aber trocken und nicht glatt. dennoch dürfen laternenparker ohne standheizung heute ne runde kratzen ...
da lob ich mir mein radl ohne scheiben


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2010)

MoinMoin 

Steve kriegt sie alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## .t1mo (2. März 2010)

Kennt jemand einen Shop im Taunus, bevorzugt die Gegend um Wetzlar, der mir meine Reba travelt? Mein Lokaler Händler ist dazu nicht in der Lage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Steve kriegt sie alle



Misch nett


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2010)

Immer diese ungläubigen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. März 2010)

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2010)

N'abend


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. März 2010)

dito


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2010)

morsche.

kälter als gestern aber trocken ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2010)

radfahren ist anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> radfahren ist anstrengend



echt


----------



## bone peeler (3. März 2010)

moin...


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2010)

puh, zuviele leckere Getränke getrunken, zuviele leckere Speissen gegessen, zu wenig sportliche aktivitäten ===> anstrengendes Biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2010)

Sport ist Mord


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. März 2010)

Edit : Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2010)

was für ein grottenkick 
da wünsch ich mir doch olympia zurück ...

oder einfacher : gn8


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2010)

morsche.

frisch und trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2010)

Guten Morgen - Die Sonne schein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2010)

moin!

Radfahren ist echt anstrengend  vor allem nach so einem langen Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Sonnenschein leider Fehlanzeige ..... es schneit


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Radfahren ist echt anstrengend  vor allem nach so einem langen Winter


 
Ging mir gestern so


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ging mir gestern so



und heute schon besser


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2010)

Bin mit dem kleinen Schwarzen unterwegs  das geht immer gut  außer wenn ein Marder sich in irgendwelche Gummischläuche verliebt


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2010)

was es nicht alles bei Plus gibt


----------



## Cynthia (4. März 2010)

@ Hopi:  Du lebst noch ...  trotz des anstrengenden Tages ... 

Waren die "Models" wenigstens fotogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. März 2010)

Ja, ich habe es zu 60% überstanden, aber morgen geht das ja noch mal los.

Die Leute waren aber klasse und auch sonst hat alles geklappt 

War eine nette Tour gestern, ich habe ganz schnell geschlafen


----------



## Cynthia (4. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> War eine nette Tour gestern, ich habe ganz schnell geschlafen




 Ich auch, keine Minute hat's gedauert.


----------



## ratte (4. März 2010)

Ich kann's bestätigen.
Bei mir hat's auch nicht länger gedauert, auch wenn ich eher flügellahm war.


----------



## Cynthia (4. März 2010)

Hallo Sabine, wie viele Berge  hast Du gestern erklettert?


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine, wie viele Berge  hast Du gestern erklettert?



Die musste gerade unter murren zu einem Geschäftsessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. März 2010)

Guten Abend meine Lieben  

... und ich meine Das auch so, denn Ihr seid in den letzten Jahren ein wichtiger und auch unverzichtbarer Teil meines Lebens geworden   

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2010)

in diesem sinne gn8 ...

morgen früh wirds frostig


----------



## Hopi (4. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> in diesem sinne gn8 ...
> 
> morgen früh wirds frostig



Hatte ich eigentlich erwähnt das es am WE Schnee gibt  

Für uns zu 100%, sind zum Boarden


----------



## ratte (4. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine, wie viele Berge  hast Du gestern erklettert?


Einige. Hat überraschend gut geklappt. Und macht irre Spaß und hat den netten Nebeneffekt des Oberkörpertrainings. 


Hopi schrieb:


> Die musste gerade unter murren zu einem Geschäftsessen


*hicks* 


wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Lieben
> 
> ... und ich meine Das auch so, denn Ihr seid in den letzten Jahren ein wichtiger und auch unverzichtbarer Teil meines Lebens geworden


 

So, und nun zum Matratzenhochdienst


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2010)

saukalt , trocken , (noch) kein schnee 

das wird sich heute nacht wohl ändern ...
so lang es in meinem skigebiet nächste woche auch noch mal nachschub gibt, sei es mir recht ...

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> so lang es in meinem skigebiet nächste woche auch noch mal nachschub gibt, sei es mir recht ...
> 
> moin



Wo geht es denn hin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2010)

Guten Abend


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wo geht es denn hin?



nach fiss  öschiland ...

noch 8 tage und mein board darf wieder mal schnee schnuppern


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2010)

ich winke dir dann von der schönen Seite der Alpen zu


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2010)

italien ?


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2010)

CH


----------



## bone peeler (5. März 2010)

So... noch ´ne halbe Stunde dann ist endlich Wochenende. Zeit um auf dem Bike die Sonne nochmal auszukosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2010)

Bei mir dauert es noch ca 1 1/2 Stunden, dann geht es oben ohne heimwärts


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir dauert es noch ca 1 1/2 Stunden, dann geht es oben ohne heimwärts



noch ne stunde, dann rundrum ohne heim


----------



## wondermike (5. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Lieben
> 
> ... und ich meine Das auch so, denn Ihr seid in den letzten Jahren ein wichtiger und auch unverzichtbarer Teil meines Lebens geworden



Wirst wohl sentimental auf Deine alten Tage.


----------



## ratte (5. März 2010)

So, Leute, wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende.
Vielleicht können wir dann Mitte nächster Woche das ein oder andere Bild wie mzaskar beisteuern.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. März 2010)

Lenzhahn meldet mäßigen Schneefall


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. März 2010)

und jetzt??? alles weiß!!!! 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. März 2010)

ja, aber scheinbar fertig 

ab an die schaufeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Magendarminfekt :kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2010)

Moin Moin Gattikon meldet Kopfschmerz nach langem Abend mit der Familie


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Magendarminfekt :kotz:



Gute Besserung!


----------



## wondermike (6. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin Gattikon meldet Kopfschmerz nach langem Abend mit der Familie



Selber Schuld!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. März 2010)

Ich glaub' ich mach mich bald wieder in die Heia! Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2010)

moin

und alle wieder fit ?

sieht ja toll aus da draussen, aber es ist saukalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Jo einigermaßen wieder genesen


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. März 2010)

moin


----------



## bone peeler (7. März 2010)

morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (7. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> und alle wieder fit ?



Was heißt wieder? War ich das schonmal?


----------



## bone peeler (7. März 2010)

Boah... was ein eiskalter Wind da draussen. Glücklicherweise war ich nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs...

... hab mir stattdessen die Tattoo Convention in der Messe angeschaut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2010)

... saukalt, war heute mit A. eine Runde spazieren, das hat mir gereicht *brrhhh*

Bin gerade dann aber schon wieder eine SpT-Einheit gefahren


----------



## wissefux (7. März 2010)

hab euch doch gleich heute früh gewarnt wegen der kälte. ihr könnt mir schon vertrauen 

hab immerhin ne runde joggend um den rettershof geschafft. war aber teilweise echt saukalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab euch doch gleich heute früh gewarnt wegen der kälte. ihr könnt mir schon vertrauen



Natürlich vertrauen wir Dir, aber trotzdem musste man mal an die frische Luft und die Sonne geniessen  

Edit: Ich sage schon mal GN8


----------



## bone peeler (7. März 2010)

Guds Nächtle...


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2010)

moin

hatte heute kein bock auf radeln in der kälte ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2010)

MoinMoin  echt kalt draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Oben ohne wird wohl drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2010)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2010)

"All this Time" von Maria Mena


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. März 2010)

Am Ende aus familiären Gründen noch ein ganz mieser und trauriger Tag 

Trotzdem GN8


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2010)

Oh, was ernstes?

Ich geh dann auch mal ins Bett


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2010)

Guten Abend!




wahltho schrieb:


> Am Ende aus familiären Gründen noch ein ganz mieser und trauriger Tag



schade 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2010)

oh, das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2010)

Guten Morgen Plauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2010)

Scheeeeeee warssss


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2010)

wo wars?


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2010)

PDS   Chatel 


sehr geil, musst Du das nächste mal mitkommen. Das Hotel war einfach aber gut  und es gab zum Abschluss des Abendessens eine Käseplatte 

Ach ja Hotel direkt an der Piste / Gondel


----------



## ratte (9. März 2010)

Stimmt nicht ganz. An einem Abend fiel die Käseplatte aus.
Aber da gab es als Entschädigung ja auch Käsefondue... 

...und die Strecken für den Sommerurlaub konnte man auch schon z.T. in Augenschein nehmen. Die Strecken/Shores/Sprünge waren teilweise noch ersichtlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. März 2010)

@Ratte + Hopi: Welcome back 

@All: Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2010)

Pahh, an der Haustür vorbeifahren und nicht klingeln 

.. komme gerne mit  Im Sommer und auch im Winter 

Achja, am Sontag hette ich 40 cm Powder vom feinsten  Quasi vor de Haustür 

PDS muss ich aber unbedingt mal hin  würde mich auf einen gemeinsamen Ausflug freuen  Habe auch einen neune Helm (TLD) und eine "Soft" Crashpants )


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Scheint etwas milder als gestern morgen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. März 2010)

alles relativ. es pfeifft noch gut der eiskalte wind ...


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Es ist Ar***kalt draussen,die Fahrt im beheizten Gefährt scheint mir angebracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2010)

Ich werd's gleich mal austesten, Webasto läuft schon


----------



## wissefux (10. März 2010)

so, auch mal wieder gesponnen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2010)

Gesponnen hab' ich heute Morgen 

War heute jedenfalls herrlichstes Oben Ohne Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. März 2010)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2010)

Spielzeug ist gekommen  

GoPro HD ....... süüüüüüüsssssssssssssss


----------



## wissefux (11. März 2010)

moin

kalt bläßt der wind aus dem landesinneren


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2010)

... weiss und feucht 

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. März 2010)

guten tag. feierabend, wochenende!

@mzaskar: sieht sehr funktionell aus. glückwunsch!


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2010)

Leider noch das falsche Sportgerät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. März 2010)

Aluschweissen ist echt schwierig...

... GN8


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aluschweissen ist echt schwierig...
> 
> ... GN8



Hast Du dich jetzt daran versucht?


----------



## bone peeler (11. März 2010)

So... erfolgreicher Nachmittag da Frauchen ausser Haus war: Garage um Fahrradbastelecke und Bike-Aufbewahrungsplatz erweitert sowie Sunshine geschaut 

Jetzt noch schnell den Wettergott ins Abendgebet einbinden und hoffen das man bald mal wieder vernünftig Biken kann...

GN8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2010)

Moin 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIJICVkbyyM"]YouTube- Gorillaz - Stylo (Full Version HD Music Video Clip) - Works in All Countries[/ame]


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Jetzt noch schnell den Wettergott ins Abendgebet einbinden und hoffen das man bald mal wieder vernünftig Biken kann...



da ist wohl was schief gelaufen 

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr  Lieben - Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2010)

Definitiv 
Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2010)

frei-tag. dem stimm ich jetzt auch zu


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2010)

noch nicht


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2010)

schlimm wenn ich sage, ich will Sonne, Sommer, schöne Trails  

ich will mein neues mal schön ausführen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2010)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## ratte (12. März 2010)

Hatschi. *schnief*
Ich will wieder Winter...
Oder gleich vernünftigen Sommer!
*schnief*
Oder kann mal jemand den Haselbäumen das Blühen verbieten? Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind, bitte auch alle Birken abholzen? 
*schnief*


----------



## wondermike (12. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aluschweissen ist echt schwierig...
> 
> ... GN8



Sind die Finger wenigstens alle noch dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2010)

... Klaro, hab' kaum geflext  

GN8


----------



## wondermike (12. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Klaro, hab' kaum geflext
> 
> GN8



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2010)

... meine Finger auch 

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (13. März 2010)

Moin moin



wahltho schrieb:


> Aluschweissen ist echt schwierig...
> 
> ... GN8



Damit haben selbst erfahrene Schweisser Schwierigkeiten. Das kann nicht jeder.  Nicht am Bike probieren.


----------



## caroka (13. März 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hatschi. *schnief*
> Ich will wieder Winter...
> Oder gleich vernünftigen Sommer!
> *schnief*
> ...



Jetzt Heuschnupfen.....
Hätte gedacht, dass das später losgeht.


----------



## bone peeler (13. März 2010)

Gude Morsche!


----------



## ratte (13. März 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt Heuschnupfen.....
> Hätte gedacht, dass das später losgeht.


Hasel und Erle sind vergleichsweise Spät dran. Die letzten Jahre hatte ich öfters schon Ende Januar/Anfang Februar Spaß, wenn es früh schonmal warm war.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Gräser und Birke dauern auch noch einige Wochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2010)

Habe es gerade zum ersten Mal geschafft, zwei Alustreifen zusammenzuschweissen


----------



## ratte (13. März 2010)

Solange es nicht die Oberrohre von zwei Deiner Nikoläuse waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. März 2010)

... keine Sorge, unsere Nikoläuse sind uns heilig 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. März 2010)

moin


----------



## bone peeler (14. März 2010)

Morsche... (mit Kopfweh)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2010)

... gelottert?


----------



## bone peeler (14. März 2010)

Mh... ich hatte gestern Abend zu meinen 2 Bier nur einen Cocktail.. der hatte es aber in sich... und sowas vertrag ich nicht... Sch*** Gruppenzwang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2010)

MoinMoin Kinners  und ales frisch im Staate


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2010)

GoPro ist lustig  Leider war der Akku in der Kälte schnell leer und ich hatte das Kabel zum aufladen vergessen  aber ein paar Bilder sind drauf  Freue mich schon darauf das Ding am Bike zu probieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. März 2010)

Bin heute natürlich wieder Spin-Trainer gefahren und habe mich weiter im Schweissen geübt.

Sage jetzt schonmal GN8 - Auch wenn ich noch nicht gleich in die Heia hüpfe


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

MoinMoin 

PS: es schneit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

nichts los hier ..... 

Hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2010)

... ja ist zur Zeit mal wieder ein wenig tote Hose 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

Bööörrrpppp 

riesen Kalbsbratwurst mit Kartoffelstock und Zwiebelsosse eingefahren, danach noch Tiramisu ..... dabei wollte ich doch abnehmen


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2010)

Sag mal Schweizer, wo sind denn deine Ergebnisse von der GoPro?


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

hey so schnell schiessen die Schweizer nicht  muss mich erstmal mit dem Schneiden befassen  
aber denke ich werde am Abend mal einen Ausschnitt "veröffentlichen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber denke ich werde am Abend mal einen Ausschnitt "veröffentlichen"



Apropos Abend: Guten Abend


----------



## bone peeler (15. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... dabei wollte ich doch abnehmen



Das hatte ich auch vor aber irgendwie schaff ich es gar nicht. Hab eher das Gefühl mich bis Anschlag vollgefressen zu haben... so straff is meine Murmel... 

Btw: Salve!


----------



## ratte (15. März 2010)

Vollgefressen. Gutes Stichwort. So fühl ich mich jetzt schon und muss gleich noch essen gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2010)

Ich will ja nicht Salz in die Wunden streuen, aber ich bin gerade fertig mit Spin-Trainern.

Hier in fbh regnet es zur Zeit wieder, Kollege Nobby aus Oberreifenberg hat heute Morgen berichtet, dass es oben erneut geschneit hat und es nachwievor total winterlich ist.


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2010)

Die Webcam vom Feldi gibt auch noch keinen andern Eindruck her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2010)

... na dann


----------



## wondermike (15. März 2010)

Ach ja. Fahrrad fahren würde ich auch gern mal wieder... 

Wird aber so bald wohl nix werden.


----------



## Fischkopp (15. März 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Vollgefressen. Gutes Stichwort. So fühl ich mich jetzt schon und muss gleich noch essen gehen.


Liegt's am Geburtstagskuchen, oder kommt jetzt das Geburtstagsessen?

Wie auch immer: 

Viele Grüße aus Bochum!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. März 2010)

Na dann schliesse ich mich doch gleich mal mit Glückwünschen an  


Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (15. März 2010)

@ ratte: 

Einfach so klammheimlich ein Jahr älter werden ... 


Auch von meiner Seite herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! 



Sehen wir uns am Mittwoch?  

Viele Grüße von Christina


----------



## bone peeler (15. März 2010)

Oha... dann auch von mir ein  in den TaunusKreis!!! 

I say GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Webcam vom Feldi gibt auch noch keinen andern Eindruck her



Dann mache ich mir meine eigene Webcam 


Just a test 

(HD: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5178/h)


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2010)

nett schlecht Herr Specht


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

naja ich uebe noch, aber die Qualität (auch auf 47" Sony) ist bombig


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2010)

nee, sieht echt super aus für den Anfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. März 2010)

Na dann auch von mir:


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach ja. Fahrrad fahren würde ich auch gern mal wieder...
> 
> Wird aber so bald wohl nix werden.



Warum, wird doch Frühling


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> nee, sieht echt super aus für den Anfang



Danke für die Blumen  Bin mal auf die ersten Bikeausflüge gespannt 

Achja, Anfängerfehler ..... Kalt = Akku schneller leer und kein Kabel dabei  deswegen fehlen 2 lange schöne Abfahrten  
Aber so vom Handling her bin ich sehr zufrieden  Habe jetzt noch mal einen ersatzakku bestellt und bald soll es eine "Aufsteckrückwand" geben entweder als Zusatzakku oder als Minidisplay zum ausrichten und Probe schauen ....

Aber ansonten, Danke für den Tip  Has ein Bier oder wahlweise Wein gut .... mindestens


----------



## ratte (15. März 2010)

@alle
Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. 



Fischkopp schrieb:


> Liegt's am Geburtstagskuchen, oder kommt jetzt das Geburtstagsessen?
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Bochum!


Ersteres (zumindest zu dem Zeitpunkt), das zweite war Firmenbedingt. Aber jetzt bin ich aber sowas von vollgefuttert. 

@Fischkopp
Liebe Grüße zurück ins alte Revier. 

@Cynthia
Sorry, aber ich hänge Mittwoch in Frankreich fest.


----------



## ratte (15. März 2010)

Und nu bin ich platt.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## wondermike (15. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum, wird doch Frühling



Sie stellen sich das alles so einfach vor, junger Mann.


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2010)

Ich komm mit, äehmm natürlich nur virtuell  oder will sagen ich gehe dann auch mal ins Bett  Webcam spielen ist ja sowas von anstrengend


----------



## bone peeler (16. März 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2010)

Habe gerade auf dem Spin-Trainer den Wetterbericht gesehen, es scheint wirklich Frühling zu werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2010)

N'Abend


----------



## bone peeler (16. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...es scheint wirklich Frühling zu werden



Das wird ja wohl auch langsam mal Zeit... gell?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2010)

... aber wirklich, ich hab' die Schnauze so voll vom Winter, wie irgendwas


----------



## bone peeler (16. März 2010)

So... mir reichts für heut. GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. März 2010)

... dito


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2010)

dato


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

Guten Morgen Kinners  Der Frühling kommt  

Trotzdem kein Bike heute .... Heilige Patrick ist und mein cheffe ist Ire


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

... Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm, auch wenn es noch etwas frisch war


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

Hier war es glatt -5° :brrrrr: zum Glück war ich > 2rädrig unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Herrlichstes Frühlingswetter hier in FFM


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

Jetzt auch hier  Konnten unseren Nachmittäglichen Kaffee auf der Terasse geniessen 

http://www.utokulm.ch/nc/deutsch/news/webcam/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

Einen Kaffee auf der Terasse oder im Garten werde ich heute Nachmittag auch noch geniessen


----------



## Hopi (17. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einen Kaffee auf der Terasse oder im Garten werde ich heute Nachmittag auch noch geniessen



Na Fürst Bruzzel, was macht die Kunst des Metallheften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na Fürst Bruzzel,


 
oh ich dachte schon es geht um das fachgerechte Zubereiten leckere Fleischspeissen in freier Natur 

und nicht um das schnöde Arbeiten mit schmutzigen Eisenteilen 



Hopi schrieb:


> was macht die Kunst des Metallheften


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

Apropos was macht das edele Streitross von der iberischen Halbinsel????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na Fürst Bruzzel, was macht die Kunst des Metallheften



WIG mit Stahl klappt inzwischen ganz gut, Alu befindet sich noch in den Anfängen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apropos was macht das edele Streitross von der iberischen Halbinsel????



Sauerbraten?


----------



## Hopi (17. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apropos was macht das edele Streitross von der iberischen Halbinsel????



Gute Frage, nächste Frage  bin mal gespannt ob es noch in diesem Jahr geliefert wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

@Mzaskar: Hier gibt es auch Tracks für Touren im Massif des Maures


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sauerbraten?


 
lecker 



Hopi schrieb:


> Gute Frage, nächste Frage  bin mal gespannt ob es noch in diesem Jahr geliefert wird


 
Ich habe schon eines in einem ander Fred gesehen 



wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Hier gibt es auch Tracks für Touren im Massif des Maures


 
nice, wollte mir ja auch ein GPS anschaffen, jetzt wurde es eine Kamera


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2010)

the irish are calling  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bin dann mal wech


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. März 2010)

So, die Heimfahrt war dann auch sehr angenehm, bei milden, vorfrühlingshaften Temperaturen 

Edit: Gn8


----------



## bone peeler (18. März 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Heute wird es wohl ein richtiger Frühlingstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

Nein wie goil!


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2010)

ich lebe


----------



## Hopi (18. März 2010)

Also die Spanokel liefern nur häppchenweise wird wohl noch etwas dauern, Alex hat dort gestern mal etwas auf den Putz gehauen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich lebe



Immerhin


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2010)

Kann auch schon wiederNahrung aufnehmen  

Nur schnell Bewegungen sollte ich unterlassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

... Alkohol ist ein Teufelszeug


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2010)

aber lecker  besonders dieses dunkele leckere Getränk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

Altbier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Altbier?



Malzbier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

Malzbier ist goil


----------



## Hopi (18. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Malzbier ist goil



jepp   best von Welt


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2010)

brrrrr


----------



## bone peeler (18. März 2010)

Wochenende!!!


----------



## ratte (18. März 2010)

Bin zwar lange nicht mehr oben gewesen, aber ich habe mich gerade tatsächlich am Staufen verfahren.
Die schwarze Sau hab ich erst nicht wiedererkennen wollen und dann die ganzen WABs, die da entstanden sind, da bin ich doch glatt zu früh abgebogen.

Aber ansonsten heute erste Tour im Frühlingsoutfit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

Mein vierrädriges Spassgefährt hat seit heute wieder seine Sommerschluppen 

Morgen geht es dann wohl aber wieder zweirädrig nach FFM


----------



## bone peeler (18. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein vierrädriges Spassgefährt hat seit heute wieder seine Sommerschluppen



Na... wenn das mal nicht zu früh ist. Es heisst ja nicht umsonst von O bis O! (Oktober bis Ostern)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

... ich kenne diese "Bauernregel", aber Ostern ist in zwei Wochen, kommende Woche soll es mild bleben und ich bin notfalls nicht auf das Gefährt angewiesen


----------



## bone peeler (18. März 2010)

Na denn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2010)

... genau 

Gute Nacht vorab schonmal


----------



## wondermike (18. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also die Spanokel liefern nur häppchenweise wird wohl noch etwas dauern, Alex hat dort gestern mal etwas auf den Putz gehauen.



Dann kann Dir unser Flexmeister die Häppchen ja zusammenschweißen.


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2010)

Ich geh dann mal bubu machen


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2010)

MoiMoi oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war trocken und angenehm; es war deutlich milder als am Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (19. März 2010)

Guten Morgen.... hach... ausschlafen fetzt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2010)

Stimmt, da ich aber bereits an den ersten Symptomen seniler Bettflucht leide, bin ich meist um 08:00 Uhr bereits ausgeschlafen


----------



## bone peeler (19. März 2010)

Naja... ich habs mit hängen und würgen bis halb 9 geschafft...


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2010)

Und wer zahlt die Renten  

Schönstes Wetter und ich sitze im Büro


----------



## caroka (19. März 2010)

Werde mich bald auf mein Rad schwingen und mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein wie goil!



Soso, Du schreibst Wetter also mit einem "t".


----------



## caroka (19. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und wer zahlt die Renten
> 
> Schönstes Wetter und ich sitze im Büro



Na Duuu!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. März 2010)

Der zweirädrige Heinweg war sehr angenehm. Die Temperaturen waren äußerst mild 

In K'heim habe ich dann noch Berto getroffen, der mich dann bis fbh begleitet hat 

Edit: Ich sage präventiv schon mal GN8 ins w/e


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. März 2010)

der Frühling ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2010)

Frei-Tag 

Käsefondue auf dem Balkon ist lecker 

PS: Alle Räder sind Entspiked


----------



## wondermike (19. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Alle Räder sind Entspiked



Und? war's schwer, die ganzen Dinger rauszukriegen?


----------



## bone peeler (19. März 2010)

So... ich bin k.o.... und geh daher ins Bett. GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2010)

Ich blute ueberall 

Harte Arbeit, alle Spikes mit den Zähnen herausgezogen


----------



## wondermike (20. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich blute ueberall
> 
> Harte Arbeit, alle Spikes mit den Zähnen herausgezogen



Bist'n Held.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (20. März 2010)

Moin!


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2010)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

Ich habe gerade zwei Stunden meditativer Vierradpflege hinter mir *Ommmmm*


----------



## Hopi (20. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade zwei Stunden meditativer Vierradpflege hinter mir *Ommmmm*



Bist Du jetzt wieder eins mit dem Stern


----------



## wondermike (20. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade zwei Stunden meditativer Vierradpflege hinter mir *Ommmmm*



Samstags Auto waschen ist ja sowas von spießig. 

Lässt Du Dir als nächstes noch einen Schnurrbart wachsen?


----------



## bone peeler (20. März 2010)

Dann fehlt aber noch der Hut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

So der Sport wäre dann für heute auch erledigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Samstags Auto waschen ist ja sowas von spießig.



Ich habe es nicht gewaschen, ich habe es mit diversen edlen Mixturen gesalbt


----------



## bone peeler (20. März 2010)

Da dies der Fürst offensichtlich gern tut werde ich ihm meine Familienkutsche demnächst in seinem Burghof abstellen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

A. und ich haben gerade das zwischenzeitlich sehr schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und einen Spaziergang zur Eisdiele und zurück gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (20. März 2010)

Schönes Wetter? Rödermark meldet leichten Regen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

wie gesagt *zwischenzeitlich *sehr schönes Wetter, jetzt regnet es hier in fbh auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

Der Vierrad- folgte jetzt die Zweiradpflege


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2010)

Erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Streitross  Sehr schön, jetzt ist es auch schön schmutzig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. März 2010)

... und GN8


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2010)

Yepp


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2010)

morsche !

glückwunsch @ratte nachträglich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2010)

Moin 

Welcome Back Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen  

Morsche Fux welcome back


----------



## ratte (21. März 2010)

Morgen zusammen.

Danke, Fux.

So, und nun bitte Sonne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2010)

... und es ward sonnig


----------



## ratte (21. März 2010)

Ein nettes Intermezzo, welches sich hier soeben wieder erledigt hat.


----------



## bone peeler (21. März 2010)

Guten Morgäääääääääääääähn....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ein nettes Intermezzo, welches sich hier soeben wieder erledigt hat.



... hier auch  

Fetisch mit Sporteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2010)

moin
nächsten Sonntag gehts für 2x eine Woche nach Hamburg


----------



## bone peeler (21. März 2010)

Gibts da Berge?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2010)

nein.... Arbeit 

aber es gibts ja zum Glück sowas wie Feierabend


----------



## wondermike (21. März 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ein nettes Intermezzo, welches sich hier soeben wieder erledigt hat.



Ich warte auch noch auf besseres Wetter um endlich mal wieder ein Ründchen fahren zu können. Sieht aber nicht danach aus.


----------



## Hopi (21. März 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf besseres Wetter um endlich mal wieder ein Ründchen fahren zu können. Sieht aber nicht danach aus.



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter beim Tourenfahren, sondern nur falsche Kleidung.


----------



## wondermike (21. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter beim Tourenfahren, sondern nur falsche Kleidung.



Ja ja. Schon klar.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2010)

ich schwing mich mal aufs rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nächsten Sonntag gehts für 2x eine Woche nach Hamburg



Ach das steht jetzt an  

Ich komm' gerade aus der Reha-Klinik in HG.


----------



## wondermike (21. März 2010)

So, ich habe mich dann doch noch aufgerafft. Der Spaßfaktor hielt sich bei Regen und Gegenwind aber in Grenzen. 

Außerdem muss ich wohl langsam die Möglichkeit ins Auge fassen, dass ich Hopi im Winterpokal doch nicht mehr einhole.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ... nach Hamburg





bone peeler schrieb:


> Gibts da Berge?



Erinnert mich an eine junge Dame, die ich vor einigen Jahre in der Muckibude gesehen habe. Sie hatte eine respektable Oberweite und trug treffenderweise ein T-Shirt, auf dessen Vorderseite die Aufschrift "Hamburger Berge" prangte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an eine junge Dame, die ich vor einigen Jahre in der Muckibude gesehen habe. Sie hatte eine respektable Oberweite und trug treffenderweise ein T-Shirt, auf dessen Vorderseite die Aufschrift "Hamburger Berge" prangte



bestens 

doch lieber mal die protektoren einpacken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2010)

Genau: Nie in fremden Revieren ohne Protektoren 

Ich sage schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (21. März 2010)

Ich verabscheue mich auch für heute und wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2010)

morsche !

schön mild draussen 
in den bergen kam die milde zwei tage zu früh. bin froh, nicht erst jetzt dort zu sein ... so gab es wenigstens 5 tolle schneetage und 5 tolle sonnentage. leider nicht ganz deckungsgleich 

hab mich sogar mal wieder auf skier gewagt. ganze zwei abfahrten hab ich damit schweißgebadet überlebt, bevor ich die dinger entnervt zurückgegeben habe und mich wieder meinem  snowboard gewidmet habe ... es hat mir sofort verziehen 

was mach ich nur, wenn meine burton step in eines tages nicht mehr funzt  . dann bin ich wohl aufgeschmissen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (22. März 2010)

Buenos Tardes Senóritas!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2010)

... ah man spricht Spanisch 

Ich mach mich mal auf nach FFM


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2010)

Moin 

Step In ist ja sowas von uncool


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Step In ist ja sowas von uncool



überhaupt gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2010)

Stepping In, Stepping Out  

Da ich heute morgen ins Trödeln gekommen bin (  ), ging es dann doch vierrädrig nach FFM - trotz leichtem Nieselregens oben ohne


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> überhaupt gar nicht



Doch ist es  ist ja fast wie Fangriemen am Ski  also FLOW ist das unterste was auf ein Board darf


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2010)

mein fangriemen am board hat mir selbiges in einem dämlichen neuen sessellift gerettet 

ich lass nix, aber auch gar nix auf meine step in kommen


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mein fangriemen am board hat mir selbiges in einem dämlichen neuen sessellift gerettet  mit einer richtigen Bindung wäre das nicht passiert
> 
> ich lass nix, aber auch gar nix auf meine step in kommen  mal sehen ob Du das auch sagst wenn sie mal wieder voller Eis ist



Aber ich gebe zu, eine normale Bindung ist beim klassischen Pisten fahren auch nicht das Optimale.


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2010)

hmm, da haste wohl recht. der bügel für die füße war bei dem neuen lift flexibel und vom restlichen bügel losgelöst. das teil führt quasi ein eigenleben und ist dauernd nach oben geschwungen. total nervig. war wirklich schwer, darauf halt zu finden. ging meiner  mit skiern aber auch so.
ich bin wohl dabei mit dem freien fuß auf den auslöser des step in gekommen und schon war ich bindungslos im sessellift 
wäre mit ratschenbindung in der tat nicht passiert. dafür sind die total nervig beim einsteigen. hatte mal sowas und war immer fix und fertig, bis ich angeschnallt war ... die skifahrer waren dann immer schon lange weg ...

mit eis hatte ich noch nie probleme. und wenn, greif ich mir irgendeinen skistock meiner frau


----------



## Hopi (22. März 2010)

Also Flow oder von K2 gibt es ein ähnliches System, das ist deutlich besser. Ratsche ist nervig, da muss ich dir recht geben, aber die sitzen halt noch mal eine Ecke straffer.
Ich werde mal die K2 ausprobieren, ist eigentlich eine Ratsche mit einstieg von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2010)

Papperlapapp 

Ratsche geht super und in aller Lebenslagen ob von Burton (CO2) oder Salomon (Caliber) alles perfekt  
Bin früher Flow gefahren und fand dieses Einstellen immer doof. Aber das ist wohl wie Plattform vs Klicks vs beides zusammen vs den Rest der Welt 

Also immer schön spass und mit viel Flow den Berg runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. März 2010)

Hab' heute Abend noch gesportelt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (22. März 2010)

... und ich hab Bauchschmerzen. Daher... GN8!


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2010)

moin. frisch heute ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

Moin Moin gluabe ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Yepp heute Nacht hat es wieder gekniffen


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> )
> 
> Yepp heute Nacht hat es wieder gekniffen



Ja wenn man alt wird kommen die kleinen Zipperlein 



Moin an alle 



Also Alex ist faul  und der lieb seine Flow und ist eigentlich eher Trick und Backcountry Fahrer. Also so schlecht kann es nicht sein


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp heute Nacht hat es wieder gekniffen



sind wir schon wetterfühlig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

"Es hat gekniffen" ist da wo ich herkomme ein Ausdruck dafür, dass es Frost gegeben hat 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war trotz der noch recht frischen Temperaturen sehr sonnig und angenehm


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da wo ich herkomme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

Ich lege Wert auf die Feststellung, dass ich kein Hesse bin


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2010)

Nun stellt sich uns die Frage, ob Du überhaupt irdisch bist  (wenn der Frost dich kneift)


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2010)

fürstlich ist ja quasi schon außerirdisch


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

Der Schnee schmilzt 





die Flüsse schwellen an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> fürstlich ist ja quasi schon außerirdisch



Überirdisch sozusagen


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

besser als unteriridsch sozusagen


----------



## Hopi (23. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Schnee schmilzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann park mal dein Rad um


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

So, die zweirädrige Heimfahrt bei sehr milden Temperaturen im kurzen Trikot war sehr schön


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2010)

die heimfahrt ist eigentlich immer schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (23. März 2010)

Find ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2010)

Dachte schon es wäre Sommer  es wurde dunkel und kein Licht dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die heimfahrt ist eigentlich immer schön





bone peeler schrieb:


> Find ich auch



Klar, bei einem solchen Wetter ist sie aber besonders schön, ob nun zwei- oder vierrädrig, letzteres oben ohne 

Ich mag aber eigentlich auch die Hinfahrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

... ich sage dann schon mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2010)

ich guck noch ne halbzeit dfb-pokal. vielleicht auch noch zwei weitere halbzeiten ...


----------



## bone peeler (23. März 2010)

Ich sage dann mal Guuuuuuude Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. März 2010)

guuuuuuuuuuude moje !

nicht mehr ganz so frisch und schon ansatzweise hell (aber das hat sich nächste woche eh wieder erledigt ...)


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2010)

ui ui ui Arosa 9°, da wird Uwe aber keinen Spaß haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ui ui ui Arosa 9°, da wird Uwe aber keinen Spaß haben


 
so schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus 

_[...] Schneefallgrenze von 1800 auf 1300 Meter sinkend. Am Samstag und Sonntag veränderlich bewölkt und vor allem auf der Alpennordseite zeitweise Regenschauer, Schneefallgrenze um 1200 Meter. In den inneren Alpen freundlicher und nur wenig Niederschlag.[...]
_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2010)

Eine herrliche vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach FFM zu den Klängen von Rammstein


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus
> 
> _[...] Schneefallgrenze von 1800 auf 1300 Meter sinkend. Am Samstag und Sonntag veränderlich bewölkt und vor allem auf der Alpennordseite zeitweise Regenschauer, Schneefallgrenze um 1200 Meter. In den inneren Alpen freundlicher und nur wenig Niederschlag.[...]
> _



Für Österreich haben sie überall 20° angegeben. Also meine Erfahrungen in Mayrhofen mit plus Graden und Schnee haben mir gereicht. Na mal schauen  
was er berichten kann wenn er wieder da ist.


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2010)

Ansonsten nimmt er halt das Velo mit 


Achja, Vorsicht in der Waschstrasse 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Sie-wollten-doch-nur-ihr-Auto-waschen-13840688


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2010)

Unser Fürstlichkeit, schenke er mir etwas Luft aus seinem Luftverdichter  
Ritter Hopi möchte einen NoTube LRS aufbauen und mit dem Handluftverdichter will dieses zu einem gar schweißtreibend Tagwerk ausarten 
Der Knappe von der schwarzen Katze hatte mich diesbezüglich schon gewarnt 

Wenn er also hätte morgen am Tag 25 im dritten Monat des Jahres 2010 nach dem Herren etwas Zeit für mich, würde ich ihn in mein Abendgebet einschließen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2010)

... kein Problem, Morgen Abend sollte gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (24. März 2010)

Salve...

... meine wenigkeit meldet sich von einem anstrengenden Ausritt zurück. Er wird nun ein heisses Bad nehmen und den Koch bemühen, danach das Nachtlager aufsuchen....


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2010)

Ok, die gar schwülstige Sprache ist schon etwas befremdlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. März 2010)

Der Fürst hat dann die abendliche sportliche Ertüchtigung beendet, der Körperpflege gefrönt und ein Nachtmahl eingenommen.

Er wünscht all seinen Untertanen eine friedliche und erholsame Nacht, auch denen in den Ländereien südlich der Furt der Franken


----------



## bone peeler (24. März 2010)

In das Schlafgemach ich nun eile, Ihr edlen Gefährten, ward doch bei Tagesanbruch eine Kutschfahrt in Schwäbische Ländereien erdacht.

Gehabt Euch wohl...


----------



## wissefux (24. März 2010)

gn8


----------



## ratte (24. März 2010)

So, heute gab es wieder einen ausgedehnten Eindruck zum Thema Lampen. Die Ixon ist z.T. wasserdicht. Ist es einmal drin, geht es schwer wieder raus. 

Testbedingungen:
Lampe leicht auf die Halterung stecken , losfahren, erster Trampelpfad, rutsch, kuller, hops, hops, hops...*PLATSCH*
...und dann gab es eine Kneipkur im Liederbach.


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2010)

ach schön, Kneipkuren sind ja sooooooooooooo gesund 

Ich wünschen dem Volk in den nördlichen Ländereien eine geruhsame Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

moin.

ratte, deine lampe scheint nicht viel zu taugen (eher zu tauchen ) wenn man das so liest ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Taucht die was, die Lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

Ja die Lampe taucht was  

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben von den Höhen des Taunus


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

Und ob die Lampe was taugt!!! 

Sie hat mir während der Wintermonate bei jeder Ausfahrt gutes Licht  gespendet - und zwar volle Power über mindestens 4 Stunden. Und im Gegensatz zu einem östlichen Modell  hört sie danach nicht einfach auf zu leuchten, sondern brennt noch brav einige Stunden weiter ...


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

aber ne funzel, die gleich aus der halterung fliegt ... oder lag hier ein bedienungsfehler vor und die lampe kann gar nix dafür


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

Meine hat sich noch nie selbständig gemacht ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

Die Berge (Uetliberg) hier um Zürich sind im Winter gewachsen und steiler geworden  Das war eine ganz schöne Quälerei gestern am Abend


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

... also doch nix für die kategorie "frauen + technik, zwei welten begegnen sich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Berge (Uetliberg) hier um Zürich sind im Winter gewachsen und steiler geworden



irgendwo müssen sich die ganzen erdbeben der jüngsten zeit ja auswirken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM gestaltete sich bei milden Temperaturen sehr angenehm, lediglich in Sossenheim gab es zwei oder drei Regentropfen.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... zwei oder drei Regentropfen.



 neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

Lt. Wettervorhersage ist doch ab dem späten Nachmittag 'eh mit dem einen oder anderen Schauer in Hessen zu rechnen


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... also doch nix für die kategorie "frauen + technik, zwei welten begegnen sich"




 Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?



ganz einfach : da du mit der lampe keine schwierigkeiten hast, läßt sich ratte´s problem nicht verallgemeinern, sondern muß wohl differenzierter betrachtet werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

Generell muss man natürlich immer alles ganz differenziert betrachten  

Carbonara e una coca cola


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

Danke für die Nachhilfe!


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

Die Plauscher helfen doch immer gern


----------



## ratte (25. März 2010)

Ich hatte die Lampe nur drauf gesteckt und eben nicht darauf geachtet, ob sie eingerastet ist. Da haben dann die ersten Rüttler gereicht.
Ansonsten ist das bisher eine verlässliche Funzel...
...die hoffentlich nach ausgiebiger Trockenlegung wieder funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

Gib zu, das war ein hochwissentschaftlicher Test, der gleichzeitig mehere Parameter der verschiedenen Platzierungsmöglichkeiten untersuchte


----------



## Cynthia (25. März 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Lampe nur drauf gesteckt und eben nicht darauf geachtet, ob sie eingerastet ist. Da haben dann die ersten Rüttler gereicht. ...




Fazit: In der Halterung stecken (gell, Hopi ) reicht nicht, es muss auch "klick" machen.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

aha, jetzt wo wir das ganze differenzierter betrachten wollen, ist plötzlich der hopi mit im boot


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Fazit: In der Halterung stecken (gell, Hopi ) reicht nicht, es muss auch "klick" machen.



He, ich habe die Lampe nicht ans Rad gesteckt, das war die junge Frau ganz alleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

... in Zeiten der Emanzipation und Gleichberechtigung sollte Frauen auch von alleine ein Licht aufgehen können


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2010)

das wetter ist einfach


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

Immer ist der Hopi beteiligt wenn etwas plumps oder platsch mache


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

wer hat Lust

http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php/home


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer hat Lust
> 
> http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php/home



ich, wenns bezahlbar ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer hat Lust
> 
> http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php/home



Nur wenn Du das Gap aus den Bildern springst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer hat Lust
> 
> http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php/home



 Klingt goil, aber ob dies angesichts der bereits geplanten Urlaube dieses Jahr noch klappt, weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2010)

Ahhh, dem Fürst, wann ist er denn in seiner Burg?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

Der Fürst schätzt, dass er so ab 19:30 Uhr in der Lage ist Besuch zu empfangen


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2010)

Gut, dann wird sich der Bittsteller zur besagten Zeit einfinden


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du das Gap aus den Bildern springst


 
Hmmmhmmm da muss ich mir aber vile Mut besorgen .... hat es davor ne Hütte mit Weizenbier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. März 2010)

Also wenn das nicht wieder so eine Tour wie Chur wird (mit 50% Strasse/WAB) wären wir bestimmt daran interessiert


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

pah


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2010)

zurück von einer kleinen Runde in kurz-kurz.... es war geil 

P.S. so langsam beginnt wieder die KH-Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wenn das nicht wieder so eine Tour wie Chur wird (mit 50% Strasse/WAB) wären wir bestimmt daran interessiert



 Hopi, denk dran: Alpen - Ausgesetzte Trails


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

So, zweirädrig zurück aus FFM, die Rückfahrt war sehr schön und verlief ebenfalls trocken, lediglich auf den Feldern zwischen Liederbach und Kelkheim gab es ein paar Tropfen von oben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2010)

So dann hoffen wir mal, dass beim Hopi alles dicht hält  

Gute Nacht @All


----------



## ratte (25. März 2010)

Hast Du was festgestellt, was ich noch nicht weiß? 

Noch hält's.


----------



## wondermike (25. März 2010)

Heute habe ich mal wieder was interessantes gelernt: wenn man bei seinem iPhone einen MP3-Track als Klingelton einrichten will, muss man den Track erst in iTunes kaufen, dann für das Privileg ihn als Klingelton zu nutzen nochmal extra bezahlen und darf auch dann nur 30 Sekunden nutzen. Das nenne ich doch mal echte Kundenfreundlichkeit.


----------



## wissefux (25. März 2010)

n8


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

dito  


PS wer hat denn schon nervende MP3 als klingelton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS wer hat denn schon nervende MP3 als klingelton



Ich wollte mir natürlich eine Keynote des Heiligen Steve als Klingelton einrichten, wie sich das für einen wahren Jünger gehört.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2010)

der war gut


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2010)

Salute


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2010)

Also Wahltho, bis jetzt haben die LR noch den Druck gehalten (ca.2-3bar). Ich werde den Druck heute Abend mal auf 1,8 bar senken und schauen ob die dann auch noch dicht halten  
Noch super vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Na ist doch super


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2010)

Luft im Reifen ist immer gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2010)

Wo bleibt denn eigentlich der vorhergesagte Regen und die Abkühlung?  

Heute morgen war es immer noch supermild und trocken


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn eigentlich der vorhergesagte Regen und die Abkühlung?



ich rechne für die heimreise mit dem schlimmsten heute nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. März 2010)

Moin...

... ich maladiere wieder einmal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich rechne für die heimreise mit dem schlimmsten heute nachmittag



Ich auch 

Ich rechne nämlich damit, das Verdeck schliessen zu müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ... ich maladiere wieder einmal...



Gute Besserung


----------



## bone peeler (26. März 2010)

Vielen Dank. Es geht mir schon wieder besser aber gestern ab Heimfahrt von Stuttgart aus hätt ich sterben können... so mies ging es mir... Kopfschmerzen, Bauchschmerzen und Übelkeit... hab mich zuhause gleich ins Bett geworfen und bin grad erst wieder aufgestanden...


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Ich rechne nämlich damit, das Verdeck schliessen zu müssen



 das ist echt hart


----------



## bone peeler (26. März 2010)

Na das wär doch mal was für den Fürsten: http://de.engadget.com/2010/03/22/gto-cabrio-per-ipod-ferngesteuert-mit-video/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2010)

Bööööörrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrppppppppppppp


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2010)

wer will seinen freischwimmer machen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Na das wär doch mal was für den Fürsten: http://de.engadget.com/2010/03/22/gto-cabrio-per-ipod-ferngesteuert-mit-video/



 Mensch das ist doch ein alter Hut, das hat mein Freund James doch schon in "Tomorrow Never Dies" vorgemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich rechne nämlich damit, das Verdeck schliessen zu müssen



Dieses Horror-Szenario ist dann doch nicht eingetreten und ich habe gerade auch noch eine Runde Indoor gesportelt 

Ich sage präventiv schon mal GN8


----------



## bone peeler (26. März 2010)

So... grad vom Stammgriechen heimgekommen und mit fettgefressener Plautze gehts jetzt ab in die Waagerechte. Morgen früh steht dann auch schon Hilfe bei einem Umzug an...

... daher GN8!


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2010)

Morsche Ihr Morsche


----------



## bone peeler (27. März 2010)

Moin... die Nacht war schei***... so fühl ich mich auch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2010)

... vllt. war es ja auch etwas übereilt trotz der gestrigen Maladie gleich wieder den Stammgriechen zu frequentieren


----------



## bone peeler (27. März 2010)

Vielleicht... aber ich musste ja mal was essen. Dafür hab ich aber auch heut morgen wieder keinen Hunger.... is schon komisch. Egal... ich geh bissl arbeiten, vielleicht hilft das ja...

Bis heut Abend!

Gehabet euch Wohl mein Fürst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2010)

MoinMoin ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ... ich geh bissl arbeiten, vielleicht hilft das ja...



da kann ich mir bessere hilfsmittel vorstellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2010)

Guten Abend 

Hat ja heute zwischendurch ganz gut geregnet


----------



## ratte (27. März 2010)

Ja, genau die zwei Stunden, die wir unterwegs waren. 

Aber immerhin waren wir übhaupt mal wieder in Richtung Taunus unterwegs.
Gibt aber noch so einige Stecken, die noch aufgeräumt werden müssen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2010)

Keine Sorge, die Säge wird schon bald wieder rocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. März 2010)

Gute Nacht @All


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2010)

morsche oder doch erst mal gn8 ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2010)

moin moin moin


----------



## bone peeler (28. März 2010)

Moin!!!


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

Gestern war nochmal WP Abschluss  wie es sich für die Schweiz gehört mit einem leckeren Käsefondue in geselliger Runde und nächtlicher Waldabfahrt


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiFWZ8MC2cE"]YouTube- Nolan's Cheddar by John Nolan[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (28. März 2010)

Selten bei einer Werbung so gelacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2010)

A. und ich haben dann noch einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang fbh-Rettershof-Zauberberg-fbh mit einer leckeren Einkehr beim Italiener im Zauberberg gemacht


----------



## Hopi (28. März 2010)

Stefan, ich verneige mich vor dem Siegerteam aus der Schweiz 



Mit meinem Team im Rücken, konnten wir einfach nicht gegen euch gewinnen 

Aber ich habe schon Verträge für den nächsten WP  dann ziehen wir euch die Hosen runter


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2010)

Man braucht ja Aufgaben an den man wachsen kann  

Aber dafür hast du mich gnadenlos in der Einzelwertung versägt


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2010)

es geht doch nix über einen sonntag mittag im mtz :kotz:

zum glück hab ich mich vorher am feldberg müde gefahren und so konnte ich das folgende sicher leichter ertragen


----------



## bone peeler (28. März 2010)

So... Cenk Batu hat erfolgreich ermittelt und somit kann ich wieder beruhigt ins Bett gehen... daher schonmal GN8!


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2010)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. März 2010)

moin moin.. melde mich aus Hamburg!
werde heute nach Feierabend mal die Stadt erkunden


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2010)

Hoi Thomas

Hast du dir schon mal die DVD / CD "Top auf Graubünden" angeschaut?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2010)

Noch nicht Stefan, muss ich noch machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> es geht doch nix über einen sonntag mittag im mtz :kotz:



Wie kann man auch auf solch eine Idee kommen


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2010)

keine ahnung 

aber auf diese idee kommen immer recht viele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2010)

... ich hab' die Lemminge schon auf der A66 weit vor der Araltankstelle im Stau stehend Richtung MTZ ziehen sehen


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2010)

Man geisselt sich ja manchmal gerne selbst


----------



## bone peeler (29. März 2010)

Salve...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2010)

Ave!


Die Wetteraussichten für die kommenden Tage sind ja wohl ziemlich bescheiden


----------



## bone peeler (29. März 2010)

Leider. Aber aktuell scheint die Sonne... die werd ich mir auf dem Balkon genauer ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (29. März 2010)

Die Gute Laune verflog so eben als ich erfahren habe das einer meiner besten Freunde verstorben ist... 

... das Leben ist einfach unfair...


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2010)

oh je 

mein beileid unbekannter weise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2010)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid Bone! 

Edit: Trotzdem gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

Tach auch 

wass macht die Reeperbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. März 2010)

ich sag dann mal tschö ! war schön mit euch 

es lebe die schweiz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2010)

Was ist denn jetzt los?


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

Ein Ueberläufer


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2010)

urknall

noch ist alles im grünen bereich : es funzt nämlich nicht ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

glaubst du 

http://www.schweizerbauer.ch/htmls/artikel_20450.html

und ich habe mir noch ein neues Auto gekauft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2010)

... soll doch recht lange dauern, 40 Tage bis FFM


----------



## bone peeler (30. März 2010)

So... gleich Feierabend und dann frei bis Montag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. März 2010)

Das schlechte Wetter war ja pünktlich 

Bin gerade nochmal Spin-Trainer gefahren und sage jetzt schon mal präventiv GN8


----------



## bone peeler (30. März 2010)

Sage auch GN8 und melde mich (körperlich) bis Montag aus den hiesigen Gefilden ab.


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2010)

Manchmal finde ich die englische Presse einfach treffender 

_Olic then sent the home fans into ecstasy with his injury-time goal as Evra went to sleep._

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag.../Bayern-Munich-2-Man-Utd-1.html#ixzz0jhPWmPUr

Gute Nacht ihr Lieben 

PS: Eymann schmeckt toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. März 2010)

ja ja, die bayern und ihr glück. immer das gleiche.

obwohl es wahrlich nicht unverdient war, hatten sie doch wieder ne menge suff.

in der cl dürfen sie das haben, ansonsten bin ich voll dagegen 

gmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2010)

Moin 

... ach gestern war mal wieder Unterschichtensport angesagt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM verlief zwar trocken, es war aber recht frisch und windig.


----------



## bone peeler (31. März 2010)

guten morgen aus dem wegen einer autobahnsperrung zugestauten weimar. na wenigstens haben die hier recht fixes umts...


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2010)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2010)

Immer immer wieder gut, ...

... aber uuurrraaalllttt


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2010)

hmmm, kannte es noch nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2010)

Ei gude!!

Osterferien  aber nur bis Dienstag ...
vielleicht komme ich sogar mal aufs Radl


----------



## bone peeler (31. März 2010)

wow.... endlich angekommen. haben für die strecke von weimar bis jena (23km) geschlagene 2,5h gebraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2010)

So: Die Rückfahrt von FFM verlief ebenfalls trocken und angenehm, tlw. mit einem recht frischen Gegenwind


----------



## wondermike (31. März 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude!!
> 
> Osterferien  aber nur bis Dienstag ...
> vielleicht komme ich sogar mal aufs Radl



Und unsereiner, der wirklich Ferien verdient hätte... 

Und so wie's aussieht wird das Wetter über Ostern ja auch nicht grade einladend zum Biken.


----------



## Hopi (31. März 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und unsereiner, der wirklich Ferien verdient hätte...
> 
> Und so wie's aussieht wird das Wetter über Ostern ja auch nicht grade einladend zum Biken.



Heul doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Heul doch



Tut er doch schon:



wondermike schrieb:


> Und unsereiner, der wirklich Ferien verdient hätte...





Schwein gehabt, jetzt plästert es draussen ganz schön


----------



## wondermike (31. März 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tut er doch schon:



Jetzt aber richtig:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. März 2010)

@Mike: Kopf hoch, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten 

@All: GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. April 2010)

moin

extrem frisch, aber trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> extrem frisch, aber trocken



 Wetterbericht oder eigener Zustand?


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2010)

Von wegenTrocken  Es schneit und alles ist weiss :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2010)

wetterbericht 

ich seh keinen schnee 

edit : oh shit, doch  der feldberg ist auch weiß


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Von wegenTrocken  Es schneit und alles ist weiss :kotz:



hm ich vergass  heute ist ja Frei-Tag  und das Snowboard liegt schon im Wagen


----------



## Hopi (1. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Von wegenTrocken:



April April


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hm ich vergass  heute ist ja Frei-Tag  und das Snowboard liegt schon im Wagen



sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2010)

Heute war es wirklich ziemlich frisch auf dem Zweirad


----------



## wissefux (1. April 2010)

aber sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (1. April 2010)

Salve aus dem Sonnendurchfluteten Osten des Landes...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2010)

Die Rückfahrt von FFM war heute sonnig, frisch und gegenwindig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. April 2010)

... na denne GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. April 2010)

moin moin... wieder zu hause"
montag gehts wieder nach HH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2010)

Moin 

Der Iggi kommt ja richtig rum in D


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2010)

moin. ich komm wahrscheinlich nur bis zum feldberg


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der Iggi kommt ja richtig rum in D





hab so ein klasse Hotel!!! an sich ganz gut   ABER....
es liegt in der Einflugschneise vom Hamburger Flughafen 
d.h. die Flugzeuge fliegen ca. 80m (gefühlte 2m) übers Hotel da, Enfernung Hotel zu Landebahn lt. Google earth 233m beträgt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2010)

... da siehste ja mal was


----------



## bone peeler (2. April 2010)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## bone peeler (2. April 2010)

Haben hier wieder einmal tollstes, sonniges und warmes Wetter. lt. Wetterapp nur 10° aber in der Sonne richtig geil.... was macht´s Wetter im Reiche des Fürsten?


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab so ein klasse Hotel!!! an sich ganz gut   ABER....
> es liegt in der Einflugschneise vom Hamburger Flughafen
> d.h. die Flugzeuge fliegen ca. 80m (gefühlte 2m) übers Hotel da, Enfernung Hotel zu Landebahn lt. Google earth 233m beträgt



und noch nicht zum plane-spotter mutiert ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und noch nicht zum plane-spotter mutiert ?



nööö  schalldichte fenster


----------



## bone peeler (2. April 2010)

... aber bei dem Wetter schläft man doch bei offenem Fenster!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. April 2010)

Ich hab' den halben Tag mit einem Service unserer Jura-Kaffeemaschine verbracht, nächstes Mal geb' ich sie wohl doch lieber weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2010)

Meine Siemens läuft schon 4 Jahre


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2010)

ich trinke gar kein kaffee 

morsche


----------



## Maggo (3. April 2010)

das heißt "gar keinen".....

die jura dinger bei uns auf der arbeit sind so verdreckt das die brühe schlimmer schmeckt als alles nur vorstellbare. ich trink da auch nur noch tee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Meine Siemens läuft schon 4 Jahre



Meine Jura schon bald fünf 

Aber alle Jubeljahre sollte man Vollautomaten mal auseinandernehmen und reinigen, denn es ist schon erstaunlich, wo Kaffeebohnen und gemahlenes Pulver so landen.

Die Juras haben zudem die Macke mit der Brüheinheit, wo die Kolbendichtungen irgendwann aufgequollen sind. Entweder man baut dann eine neue Brüheinheit ein oder man kauft im Internet für ein paar Euro die Dichtungen und spielt dann halt mal Brüheinheit-Puzzle


----------



## bone peeler (3. April 2010)

Moin ihr Kaffeeexperten...


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2010)

Ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich meine zerlegen sollte  

hmmm muss mal im I-Net stöbern


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2010)

Bald gibt es etwas neues bei mir  (in 6 Wochen, schwarz und ohne Leder )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2010)

Furs Zerlegen gibt es im Allgemeinen Anleitungen im Internet, bei Jura braucht man noch einen Spezialschlüssel für vier Gehäuseschrauben


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Furs Zerlegen gibt es im Allgemeinen Anleitungen im Internet, bei Jura braucht man noch einen Spezialschlüssel für vier Gehäuseschrauben



..oder ein stückchen rohr was zusammengeboden ist 


 wetter war gut, schnee powderte

 nur die vergessenen schneeketten schlugen mit 100 franken und verspätung zu buche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2010)

Welcome back Uwe 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..oder ein stückchen rohr was zusammengeboden ist



 Gute Idee für ein Provisorium, passt aber nicht so gut in den Bithalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2010)

du weißt doch, nix hält solang wie ein provisorium!

...wenn se mal draußen sind, einfach andere schrauben verwenden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du weißt doch, nix hält solang wie ein provisorium!



Stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. April 2010)

Ich sage schon mal GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. April 2010)

ich sag auch mal gn8!!


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2010)

morsche ...


----------



## wissefux (4. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bald gibt es etwas neues bei mir  (in 6 Wochen, schwarz und ohne Leder )



 der hätte mich auch interessiert. leider ein 3/4 jahr zu spät am markt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (4. April 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2010)

morsche aus dem Saarland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2010)

Morsche Stefan, mal wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden  

Fertig mit Sporteln, leider nur Indoor, hatte aber keinen Bock auf Schlammschlacht.


----------



## wondermike (4. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bald gibt es etwas neues bei mir  (in 6 Wochen, schwarz und ohne Leder )



Soso, ein SUV. Da liegst Du ja voll im Trend...


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2010)

Jau bin mal wieder zu Hause  Werde mich später abe nochmal in den Schlamm wagen  In unseren Gefilden gibt es jetzt ein neues Windrad, das werde ich mir mal aus der Nähe anschauen


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. April 2010)

moin moin
ich wünsch denn mal frohe Ostern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2010)

Stimmt es ist ja Ostern  

Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest und dicke Eier


----------



## ratte (4. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern zusammen.

Wie ist denn das Wetter im Fürstentum?
Kann man sich wieder zurück trauen und morgen auf einen zweirädrigen Ausflug hoffen? 

Wir waren am Freitag mal an den Filthy Trails. Ganz nett angelegtes Gelände in Belgien und nicht allzu weit, wenn man auf Elternbesuch ist. Endlich mal wieder die Bullits ausführen. 
Habe allerdings direkt beim ersten Sprung einen tiefen Eindruck hinterlassen. Sowohl bei den Zuschauern als auch im Boden.  Da wusste ich dann endlich mal, wozu die Crashpant gut ist. Nix passiert. Das langt aber jetzt auch direkt an Abflügen für die ganze Saison. 

@mzaskar
 Wie kommst Du gerade auf den?
Wir liebäugeln ja auch gerade mit einem Skoda. Aber der fiel eigentlich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2010)

Naja gestern hat es hier ohne Ende geregnet und für heute liegt die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit auch > 50 %, also alles andere als ein Ostertraumwetter


----------



## wondermike (4. April 2010)

Dann sage ich auch mal Buenos Aires! (Argentinischer Ostergruß). Das Wetter macht aber wirklich nicht viel Spaß. Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch mal wieder ein Ründchen fahren, aber daraus wird wohl nix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2010)

Gerade hat es hier in fbh einen kräftigen Schauer gegeben.


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2010)

Vom Platzangebot her passt das Fritzz gut rein, mittlerer Sitz Raus, Vorderrad raus und reingestellt  Habe zwischen Octavia Combi, Yeti und X1 geschwankt. X1 viel raus wegen kein Platz (Hatte weniger Mühe mein Rad in den Fabia zu bekommen als in einen X1 ) . Naja dann wollte ich einen Allrad wegen Winter und Berge und ein Auto wo ich gut mit dem Rad fahren kann (innen). Deswegen der Yeti ..... Wenn alles klappt habe ich ihn noch vor meinem Urlaub (mitte Mai) dann kann ich auch von der Langstreckentauglichkeit berichten 

Zum Wetter hier windet es und dann regnet es mal wieder, dann windet es mal wieder, dann regnet es mal wieder ..... hmm ich glaube ich schaue mir etwas sport im Fernsehen an


----------



## wondermike (4. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerade hat es hier in fbh einen kräftigen Schauer gegeben.



Hier schüttet es grade wie aus Eimern. Da findet die Rundfahrt mal wieder auf dem Sofa statt. Da muss man dann halt mal wieder der Pharma-Abteilung beim Ausfahren des besten Spritzers zuschauen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja dann wollte ich einen Allrad wegen Winter und Berge und ein Auto wo ich gut mit dem Rad fahren kann (innen). Deswegen der Yeti .....



Ich hab' mir schon gedacht, dass das die Auwahlkriterien waren


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier schüttet es grade wie aus Eimern. Da findet die Rundfahrt mal wieder auf dem Sofa statt. Da muss man dann halt mal wieder der Pharma-Abteilung beim Ausfahren des besten Spritzers zuschauen.



Dem widme ich mich auch gerade  morgen geht es dann selbst aufs Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. April 2010)

... und ich komme gerade mal wieder von einem Krankenbesuch in der Reha in HG.

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2010)

Ein ostermontägliches Moin Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2010)

Salve


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. April 2010)

moin moin
in 2std gehts wieder nach HH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2010)

N'abend - Die Ostern wäre auch fast wieder geschafft


----------



## bone peeler (5. April 2010)

Aloha...

SO, bin bis Sonntag wieder daheim. Und hab es aufgrund des guten Wetters heute auf 620km geschafft.... 600km per Auto, 20 per Rad


----------



## ratte (5. April 2010)

War ja wirklich schönes Wetter heute.
Musste auch gleich zur Jungfernfahrt genutzt werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2010)

Jungfernfahrt von was denn? 

By the way: Was machen denn die Tubeless?


----------



## Hopi (5. April 2010)

Dem Hinterrad musste ich noch etwas Milch geben, vorne hält die Luft. Das V10 haben wir (Sabine) heute auf dem X Trail und in Mörfelden eingefahren.
Der Ibex ist als Reifen sehr gut, auf Sand deutlich besser als die MM, das V10 macht auch einen guten Eindruck, aber das kann Sabine noch besser beurteilen.


----------



## ratte (5. April 2010)

Komfortsofa deluxe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2010)

Ahh - verstehe 

Ich sage schon mal GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2010)

620 km, htte ich auch so ungefähr  MTB Rund um Eppelborn dann weiter mit dem Car Eppelborn - Stuttgart - Zürich ...

Jetzt bin ich zu Hause


----------



## bone peeler (5. April 2010)

So... jetzt auch GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2010)

dito


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2010)

moin

raus aus den federn und : heizung an nicht vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heizung an nicht vergessen



Yepp - Scheint draussen wieder gekniffen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2010)

Moin sozusagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Frühlingswetter hier in FFM


----------



## bone peeler (6. April 2010)

moin. des fürsten wetterangabe kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2010)

Heute um 20:15 Uhr strahlt der HR3 in der Sendung "Hessische Familienbetriebe mit Tradition" ein Bericht über die Rohloff AG aus


----------



## bone peeler (6. April 2010)

So... heut nachmittag das Nützliche mit dem Praktischen verbunden: war bei einem Freund das Internet einrichten und bin statt mit dem Auto mit dem Bike gefahren... herrlich!!!


----------



## wissefux (6. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute um 20:15 Uhr strahlt der HR3 in der Sendung "Hessische Familienbetriebe mit Tradition" ein Bericht über die Rohloff AG aus



 schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. April 2010)

Hab's aufgenommen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab's aufgenommen
> 
> Gute Nacht



und ? schon gesehen ?

morsche : frisch im taunus, fast dopptelt so warm in höchst !


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2010)

Yepp, hab's gleich Life gesehen, die Fa. Rohloff wurde gleich am Anfang behandelt.

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, hab's gleich Life gesehen, die Fa. Rohloff wurde gleich am Anfang behandelt.



ach so. ich dachte jetzt die ganzen 45 min. bin gestern sogar in meiner tv-zeitung noch rechtzeitig kurz drüber gestolpert. das ganze las sich aber sehr allgemein und von rohloff war in der beschreibung keine rede, weshalb ich das ganze dann als "uninteressant" abgehakt habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2010)

Ich hatte eine E-Mail von Rohloff mit einem Hinweis auf die Sendung bekommen. Die Porträits der anderen Unternehmen waren tlw. auch ganz interessant.


----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2010)

Inzwischen schon fast Mahlzeit


----------



## Maggo (7. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



gude fux,

du kannst das aber im online archiv nochmal abrufen. irgendwie funktioniert nur die verlinkung nicht, per suche isses aber problemlos zu finden.

http://www.hr-online.de/website/index.jsp


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> du kannst das aber im online archiv nochmal abrufen. irgendwie funktioniert nur die verlinkung nicht, *per suche isses aber problemlos zu finden.*
> 
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/index.jsp



das hab ich heute morgen schon mal probiert und jetzt wieder. ich find aber nix außer dem text zur sendung 

edit : ich habs !


----------



## wissefux (7. April 2010)

http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=4133630

link funzt auch ...


----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

So, ich mach mich auf den Weg nach Hause und werd das Wetter auf Balkonien geniessen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2010)

N'Abend 

Ich war dann hoffentlich heute zum letzten Male in der Reha in B'Homburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in der Reha in B'Homburg



Zu Gast oder ist der Fürst an sich betroffen (gewesen)?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2010)

N'Abend 

Ich war dann hoffentlich heute zum letzten Male in der Reha in B'Homburg


----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

Doppelpost???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2010)

Habe zur Zeit ein seltsames Phänomen, dass die Postings oftmals unendlich lange dauern und ich manchmal eine Doppel-Post Meldung bekomme. Dies ist aber der erste tatsächlich auch ausgeführte Doppel-Post - Komisch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Zu Gast oder ist der Fürst an sich betroffen (gewesen)?



Nein, des Fürsten Vater ist betroffen


----------



## ratte (7. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe zur Zeit ein seltsames Phänomen, dass die Postings oftmals unendlich lange dauern und ich manchmal eine Doppel-Post Meldung bekomme. Dies ist aber der erste tatsächlich auch ausgeführte Doppel-Post - Komisch
> 
> Gute Nacht


Hab ich auch häufig in letzter Zeit.

N'Abend zusammen.
Schöner Tag zum Rädchen ausführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

Bei mir dauert das absenden auch eine Ewigkeit... müssen dem Admin wohl mal schreiben.

Habe den schönen Tag auch genutzt: Hab auf dem Balkon gefaulenzt...


----------



## wondermike (7. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, des Fürsten Vater ist betroffen



Darf man daraus schließen, des dem alten Herrn besser geht?


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2010)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## bone peeler (8. April 2010)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war schön, aber doch recht frisch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2010)

Guten Nachmittag 
die Studentenfront meldet sich als grad noch am Leben...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2010)

Die abendliche zweirädrige Heimfahrt von FFM nach fbh war sehr angenehm und verlief auch trocken 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. April 2010)

moin.

die morgendliche hinfahrt war heuer sehr mild. leider wird es sich bis heute mittag wohl nicht mehr so schön erwärmen wie die letzten tage ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2010)

halber frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## bone peeler (9. April 2010)

moin. heut nur bis halb 2 und danach 2 wochen urlaub!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

Die Zweiradfahrt nach FFM war sehr sonnig und schön, aber es war deutlich frischer als gestern Morgen, so das ein langärmeliges Trikot erforderlich war.


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber es war deutlich frischer als gestern Morgen, so das ein langärmeliges Trikot erforderlich war.





also gestern früh bin ich bei 7 grad gestartet und heute bei 9 ! für mich war es wärmer und von sonne eh keine spur 

ok, hier in höchst ging gestern um diese zeit die temperaturkurve schon leicht richtung 12 grad. heute bleibt sie unten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> also gestern früh bin ich bei 7 grad gestartet und heute bei 9 ! für mich war es wärmer und von sonne eh keine spur



Nein, es war auf meiner Fahrt nach FFM heute merklich kühler als gestern - Ich musste heute vor der Tür nochmal umdrehen um vom kurzärmeligen zum langärmeligen Trikot zu wechseln. Gestern war Kurzarm kein Problem und heute war es sogar im Langarmtrikot noch leicht fröstelig


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2010)

huhu alberto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

Brügelmann scheint ja interessanterweise wiederbelebt worden zu sein; ich habe gerade einen E-Mail-Newsletter erhalten.


----------



## Hopi (9. April 2010)

Hallo Fürst, ich werde am WE die Reifen testen  kann dir also am Montag sagen ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

Teste er sie auf Herz und Nieren!


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brügelmann scheint ja interessanterweise wiederbelebt worden zu sein; ich habe gerade einen E-Mail-Newsletter erhalten.



ich auch. aber keine ahnung, woher die meine mail haben ...

so, mission feldberg erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

der rote-berg trail ist oben komplett unpassierbar 
nfh-trail frei bis zum oberen ausstieg. dort noch oder wieder zugeworfen 
haustrail wieder fahrbar  ein baum liegt zwar im obersten teil quer, kann aber umfahren werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

... die Säge wird bald wieder rocken


----------



## bone peeler (9. April 2010)

Wochenende und Urlaub!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

Morgen um 10:30 Uhr werden übrigens Urs, Christina, A. und meine Wenigkeit eine Expedition in den Taunus starten


----------



## Cynthia (9. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen um 10:30 Uhr werden übrigens Urs, Christina, A. und meine Wenigkeit eine Expedition in den Taunus starten


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2010)

viel Spass und kommt gesund wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2010)

zurück aus HH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2010)

... endgültig oder geht's nochmal in den Norden?

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... endgültig oder geht's nochmal in den Norden?
> 
> Gute Nacht



vllt in den SOmmerferien nochmal
und ganz sicher in den Herbstferien nochmal 2 Wochen


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die Säge wird bald wieder rocken



... die (kleine) Säge ist verstaut


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die (kleine) Säge ist verstaut



lass noch was zum spielen übrig


----------



## Cynthia (10. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die (kleine) Säge ist verstaut




   ... bis gleich!


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2010)

Tach


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Hochtaunus-Tour:

fbh/Öhlmühlweg/nfh/Esels(h)eck/Fuchsstein/Reichenbachtal/Fuxi/RK-Trail/Esels(h)eck/Alte-Rodelbahn/Öhlmühlweg/Bahn-Trail/fbh

Soviel Waldschaden wie in diesem Jahr habe ich in den letzten 20 Jahren kaum gesehen. Wir habe Einiges an Trail-Cleaning erledigt und so manchen Baum aus dem Weg geräumt oder Umfahrungen geebnet.

Ich werde kommende Woche den Rest vom RK-Trail aufräumen.


----------



## Cynthia (10. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück von einer sehr schönen Hochtaunus-Tour ...




Kann ich bestätigen , war sehr schön - bei angenehmem Wetter . 

Und zum Schluss gab's sehr leckeren Kuchen und Kaffee! Vielen Dank nochmals !

Bis demnächst mal wieder ... 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss gab's sehr leckeren Kuchen und Kaffee! Vielen Dank nochmals !



It was a pleasure


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Kleine Outage des Forums


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2010)

morsche.

wieder ordentlich frisch da draussen. da geh ich lieber gassi mit frau + hund ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (11. April 2010)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2010)

Lt. Wettervorhersage soll es in den kommenden Tag war kühler, aber zumindest trocken bleiben.


----------



## bone peeler (11. April 2010)

Bin auf dem Weg zu meinen Eltern am Rennsteig vorbeigefahren... da schneits schon wieder...


----------



## Ruben77 (11. April 2010)

Hi,
könnt ihr mir Tips für Touren rund um den Hahnenkamm geben? Lebe noch nicht lange hier  in Bruchköbel / Hanau. Muss nicht unbedingt der Hahnenkamm sein.

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. Wettervorhersage soll es in den kommenden Tag war kühler, aber zumindest trocken bleiben.



 Ob die Vorhersage stimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2010)

Ruben77 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir Tips für Touren rund um den Hahnenkamm geben? Lebe noch nicht lange hier  in Bruchköbel / Hanau. Muss nicht unbedingt der Hahnenkamm sein.



 Sorry, leider nicht mein Revier, das müssen andere ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2010)

Heute mit Freunden in Meinem Revier unterwegs (liegt aber auch nicht in Hanau )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2010)

Ich bin irgendwie müde und platt und sage schon mal präventiv GN8


----------



## wondermike (11. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute mit Freunden in Meinem Revier unterwegs (liegt aber auch nicht in Hanau )



Wo ist Hanau?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2010)

Ruben77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt ihr mir Tips für Touren rund um den Hahnenkamm geben? Lebe noch nicht lange hier  in Bruchköbel / Hanau. Muss nicht unbedingt der Hahnenkamm sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Ruben



Klaro!

Schau mal unter: Lokale Bikeforen > Frankfurt und Umgebung > Die Spessartwölfe...

Thread beobachten & vor allem: mitfahren! Wenn es jetzt wieder etwas wettertechnisch besser wird: Dienstags Abends, an B8 Parkbucht zwischen Kahl und Neuwirtshaus und am Wochenende üblicherweise 1 größere Runde (meistens Hahnenkamm oder Fernblick oder Buchberg oder...)





Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## bone peeler (11. April 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2010)

moin

nasskalt und null bock auf radln ...


----------



## Ruben77 (12. April 2010)

Ok Kombinatschef,

wann ist am Dienstag Treffpunkt und wieviel Zeit kann ich ungefähr einplanen?

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Ruben77 (12. April 2010)




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Bonjour mes amis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Moin, 


also als Camper haben wir uns ganz gut geschlagen, aber der Misserfolg waren die Reifen, besser gesagt die Milch 
2 Abfahrten 2 Totalausfälle, Wurzeln und Steine machen dem System nix aus, aber wenn man mit Speed richtig in die Kurve drück macht es mit einem Schlag pssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. Man muss die Reifen schon mit über 2,5 Bar fahren damit sie an der Flanke bleiben. Leider bringt mir der Reifen dann nicht mehr viel wenn ich ihn mit 2,5 - 3 bar fahren muss.


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Erste Ausfahrt im neuen Hopimobil


----------



## bone peeler (12. April 2010)

Guten Morgääähn!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war frisch, aber vor allen Dingen trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Man muss die Reifen schon mit über 2,5 Bar fahren damit sie an der Flanke bleiben. Leider bringt mir der Reifen dann nicht mehr viel wenn ich ihn mit 2,5 - 3 bar fahren muss.



Hält es denn bei 3 Bar?


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt im neuen Hopimobil



Jepp  ausser das wir noch keinen Strom haben war es eigentlich den Umständen entsprechend super 
Einige Sachen müssen sich noch einspielen, aber das kommt noch  ich denke für absolute Greenhorns haben wir uns ganz gut geschlagen 

Ach ja, ich will ein Einrad kaufen  was eine geile Nummer  ich bin zwar noch nicht mal richtig draufgekommen aber es ist mal etwas ganz neues


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hält es denn bei 3 Bar?



Mit 3 Bar hält es super, selbst beim in die kurven drücken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich will ein Einrad kaufen



Da denke ich wegen meines Freihändigfahrticks ja auch schon mindestens 1 Jahr drüber nach  



Hopi schrieb:


> Mit 3 Bar hält es super, selbst beim in die kurven drücken.



Dann wäre es wohl was für mich


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da denke ich wegen meines Freihändigfahrticks ja auch schon mindestens 1 Jahr drüber nach
> 
> 
> 
> Dann wäre es wohl was für mich



Ich kann dir ja mal das Felgenband geben, und du versuchst es. Du solltest aber so eine Pressluftpumpe im Rucksack haben um das Anlegen der flanken zu ermöglichen wenn es ihn doch entlüftet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Mein neues vierrädriges Gefährt hat ja auch eine AHK


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein neues vierrädriges Gefährt hat ja auch eine AHK



was hat er denn jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein neues vierrädriges Gefährt hat ja auch eine AHK



 Und? 

... ich hatte bei der B-Klasse die AHK im Eifer des Gefechts irgendwie vergessen. Wollte eigentlich damals eine Mitordern w/ der Fahrradträger für AHKs; die finde ich sehr praktisch


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2010)

das kannste doch auch nachträglich machen. wenns nur für nen radträger ist, dann wäre das doch auch ok ...

hat eigentlich jemand den raab am samstag aufm mtb gesehen  hätte ja nie gedacht, das mtb so gefährlich ist


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> was hat er denn jetzt?


 
einen schneemensch  kommt im Mai  .... hoffentlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das kannste doch auch nachträglich machen. wenns nur für nen radträger ist, dann wäre das doch auch ok ...



Klar, könnte ich, ist aber 'nen Firmenwagen, der in wahrscheinlich in ca. 2 Jahren zurückgeht und die Nachrüstung müsste ich jetzt komplett selbst bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. April 2010)

ei dann nimm doch den anderen stern und mach da ne ahk dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

... da könnte ich 'nen Dachgepäckträger draufmachen; die Dachgepäckträgervorbereitung hat er


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei dann nimm doch den anderen stern und mach da ne ahk dran



Jepp  unser Nachbar hat einen Panamera mit Anhänger


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da könnte ich 'nen Dachgepäckträger draufmachen; die Dachgepäckträgervorbereitung hat er



auch offen


----------



## bone peeler (12. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jemand den raab am samstag aufm mtb gesehen  hätte ja nie gedacht, das mtb so gefährlich ist




Habs beimdurchzappen gesehen... und muss sagen: Mit etwas Fahrtechnik und abgesenktem Sattel wäre das nie passiert...


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Für die Nummer muss nicht mal der Sattel runter, aber man sollte halt schon wissen was man macht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

... ich schätze mal er wusste schon, was er macht, aber nicht wie man es macht


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2010)

sattel absenken für den mini-hubbel 

nee nee. also beim bmx-rennen damals hat er sich nicht so angestellt 
ich hätte noch eher erwartet, dass die kleine rampe am schluß kritisch werden könnte ...


----------



## bone peeler (12. April 2010)

Nunja... ich meine gesehen zu haben das ihm der hochstehende Sattel einen Kick gegeben hat...


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Nunja... ich meine gesehen zu haben das ihm der hochstehende Sattel einen Kick gegeben hat...



Er hat den Fehler gemacht, den viele hier machen, er hat auf dem Sattel gesessen. Dann ist es fast unausweichlich das man vorne über geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Konzentration


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

da gibt es doch einen der mit dem ding Downhill fäht  da musst du aber noch etwas ueben 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMAsoLgi4ys</SPAN>*


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Das ist ein DH Einrad  und Marco fährt damit auch DH 
Und ich werde mir jetzt auch eins aufbauen  ich habe schon bei meinen Versuchen (stehen im 1/100sec. Bereich) gemerkt das es viel Spaß macht und gut für das Gleichgewicht ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Gugst Du hier!


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Kenne isch doch schooooo 


Habe auch schon eine Zusammenstellung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Habe auch schon eine Zusammenstellung



Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch schon mal, aber dann bin ich von dem Thema wieder abgekommen.

Gibt auch einige interessante Foren mit Eigenbauten, z.b. Scheibenbremse .daumen:

Sowas müsste es von Nicolai mit Speedhub und Scheibenbremse geben


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2010)

auf jeden fall günstig und kaum verschleiß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt verlief nasskalt und es hat die ganze Zeit leicht geregnet.


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf jeden fall günstig und kaum verschleiß



Na ja 500 ist nicht gerade günstig 

Aber für Spaß muss man halt bezahlen  ist schon bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

nee oder  Du fackelst ja nicht gerade lange damit 

sieht aber echt cool aus, wenn man es kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na ja 500 ist nicht gerade günstig



Ich find' die Dinger sind vergleichsweise echt ein Schnäppchen 

Du hast wahrscheinlich die FR/DH-Variante mit (HS33-)Bremse gewählt, oder? Das wäre zumindest meine Wahl gewesen 

Wenn Du es kannst, kannst Du dann auch das hier machen, sollte Dir ja liegen


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Kris Holm 26" FR  für HS 33 ( die haben wir ja noch)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Das ist das hier, oder?


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Teile davon, andere Nabe, ander Felge, muss ich im Trial shop bestellen
und es ist RAW  aber sonst passt es.

Und ich baue es natürlich selbst auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

HS33 habe ich keine mehr übrig, das letzte Paar ist derzeit an der Alltagsschlampe meines Filius (früheres MTB von A. verbaut)


Ich find' freihändig fahren an sich ja schon goil 

Bin in den letzen Jahren ja immer mehr freihändig gefahren - das bringt jede Menge Gleichgewichtsgefühl und Geschicklichkeit 

Ich fahre ja regelmässig jeweils ca. die Hälfte der Strecke nach FFM und zurück freihändig und habe vor zwei Jahren ja auch angefangen auf Trails das Freihändigfahren zu üben...

... ein Einrad ist da natürlich noch eine Steigerung, hatte letztes Jahr schon fast zugeschlagen, aber war dann doch wieder davon abgekommen,...

... aber irgendwann muss so ein Ding auch nochmal her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

But now for something completely different:

Kennt Ihr eigentlich schon das Cafe Lichtblick in Kelkheim?


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen wenn ich es fertig habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

Das würde ich definitiv sehr gerne , aber Einrad verlangt noch viel mehr Übung und Geduld als einfach nur freihändig


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das würde ich definitiv sehr gerne , aber Einrad verlangt noch viel mehr Übung und Geduld als einfach nur freihändig



Da kannst Du einen drauf lassen  schon das aufsteigen ist die Hölle


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

.. kommt darauf an, welche Bilder Du im Sinn hast  

Im September auf der Falaise von Buoux im Luberon würde sich ein Einrad jedenfalls sehr gut machen  

... üben, üben, üben  

Gute Nacht, Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> But now for something completely different:
> 
> Kennt Ihr eigentlich schon das Cafe Lichtblick in Kelkheim?



nö. wo soll das sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nö. wo soll das sein



In der Friedrichstr. zwischen Möbel Stelzer und dem Bahnhof 

Ist sehr gemeinnützig - Da tut man echt was Gutes


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2010)

Trinken für den Weltfrieden


----------



## Cynthia (12. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> But now for something completely different:
> 
> Kennt Ihr eigentlich schon das Cafe Lichtblick in Kelkheim?




Nur vom Hören-Sagen.  Eine ganz geniale Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (13. April 2010)

GN8... ich zwing mich jetzt mal zum schlafen...


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2010)

moin

hab heut wieder geschwächelt ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Trinken für den Weltfrieden


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

okok, war nicht gut  gelobe Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2010)

@Mzaskar: Ich habe mir die Top of Graubünden noch nicht angeschaut, ich würde vorschlagen, dass ich mein Schlepptop mit nach LeLa bringe und wir dort das Material gemeinsam sichten


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

Können wir machen, in der Sonne sitzen, Käse naschen ggf. ein Glas Rose oder alkoholfreies Bier dazu


----------



## bone peeler (13. April 2010)

Ich wünsche einen sonnigen Guten Morgen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2010)

N'Abend 

Ganz schönes Wetter da draussen , aber heute ist nach 10 Tagen Training mal wieder ein Tag Ausdauersportpause angesagt 

Edit: Ich sage dann auch schon mal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2010)

ich müsste mal nach 10 Tage Pause eine Ausdauereinheit anschliessen


----------



## bone peeler (13. April 2010)

So ein schönes, neues Bike und so lange nicht gebiked... fauler Hund! 

Ich sag schonmal GN8!


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2010)

moin.
so, hab mich auch mal zur abwechslung 2 rädrig gen ffm bewegt. war sogar recht angenehm und vor allem trocken 

für alle mac froinde : meinen imac ziert seit 2 tagen ein herrlicher senkrechter streifen defekter pixels über den gesamten monitor 
fast 4 jahre alt und ohne jegliche garantie quasi ein wirtschaftlicher totalschaden 
bei dem einen streifen wird es wohl auf dauer nicht bleiben.

andererseits aber auch ganz gut, da ich schon immer mal ein macbook oder mbpro haben wollte und der imac so langsam an seine grenzen kam 
und just gestern wurden die mb pros alle aktualisiert und aufgewertet 
glaube, dass ich ein mb pro dann doch dem ipad vorziehen werde


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Hopi (14. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.
> so, hab mich auch mal zur abwechslung 2 rädrig gen ffm bewegt. war sogar recht angenehm und vor allem trocken
> 
> für alle mac froinde : meinen imac ziert seit 2 tagen ein herrlicher senkrechter streifen defekter pixels über den gesamten monitor
> ...





Das mit den Streifen scheint ja echt eine Krankheit bei Mac zu sein, also ich habe ihn nicht, aber ich kenne viele die beim I Mac oder Mac Monitoren mit dem Problem kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> für alle mac froinde : meinen imac ziert seit 2 tagen ein herrlicher senkrechter streifen defekter pixels über den gesamten monitor



Vllt. 'ne Art von Inetzensur


----------



## bone peeler (14. April 2010)

Seid gegrüßt ihr edlen Rittersleut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2010)

Da ich momentan leicht maladiere, stand heute erneut eine vierrädrige Fahrt an die Frankenfurt auf dem Programm, die ob der herrlichen Frühlingsfrische allerdings oben ohne erfolgen konnte


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2010)

immer dieser Exhibitionismus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2010)

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2010)

Brauchst du eine Pumpe


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2010)

gn8


----------



## wondermike (14. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das mit den Streifen scheint ja echt eine Krankheit bei Mac zu sein, also ich habe ihn nicht, aber ich kenne viele die beim I Mac oder Mac Monitoren mit dem Problem kämpfen.



Ich sach' ja mal wieder gar nix...


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich sach' ja mal wieder gar nix...



klappe da im hintertaunus  !

moin. heute ein tag für webasto-oben-ohne-freunde. frisch + trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

Salute oder Gruezi zäme  hoffe ihr seit zwäg


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hoffe ihr seit *zwäg*



 wat sinn mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

zwäg


----------



## Cynthia (15. April 2010)

"zwäg" -> Es geht euch gut.


----------



## Cynthia (15. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zwäg



Sorry, hab deine Antwort erst nachher gesehen ...


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

na logo sind wir zwäg


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Salute oder Gruezi zäme  hoffe ihr seit zwäg



Da hat er mal wieder was neues gelernt und uns gleich damit beeindrucken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute ein tag für webasto-oben-ohne-freunde. frisch + trocken



Heute trotz anhaltender leichter Maladie zweirädrig nach FFM und trocken angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (15. April 2010)

Ich sach mal Juten Morgen...


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2010)

50% des neuen Rades sind da  jetzt fehlt nur noch die Felge


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

... und wo ist die federgabel


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

Ich bin gespannt 

Dann brauchst du dein Bullit ja nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

Boah bin ich gespannt


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

is ja sowas von spannend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

aber total echt krass


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

Mann ich halt's ja kaum noch aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

Ich platz' gleich vor Aufregung


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

nicht mehr auszuhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

... so schaffen wir noch die K-Frage


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2010)

Mhmmm, ich warte auf die blöde Post damit ich wegen der Speichen zu Hibike kann 

Der wird sich doch nicht an der Felge einen Bruch gehoben haben  die wiegt doch nur 700g


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

Wer braucht schon Speichen, das wird doch total überbewerted


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)




----------



## Hopi (15. April 2010)

Ach ja, und mein Bullit bleibt hier , für dich wäre jetzt das richtige Bike bei SC rausgekommen  aber Du hast ja nun einen Würfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

welches meinst du? Nomad Carbon  Sass eben auch noch auf einem Intense Uzzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt verlief trocken und ich habe unterwegs in Liederbach noch Urs und Christina auf dem Weg zum beinharten Biken getroffen


----------



## bone peeler (15. April 2010)

Hier in meinen (deutschen) Heimat- und Urlaubsörtle scheint grad kräftig die Sonne... und schwupps vermisse ich mein Bike...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

... keine Leihmöglichkeit vor Ort? 

Wisst Ihr was: Sobald das Wetter wirklich stabil frühlingshaft ist, werden A. und ich mal wieder ein Plauschergrillevent im Jardin veranstalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

... keine Leihmöglichkeit vor Ort? 

Wisst Ihr was: Sobald das Wetter wirklich stabil frühlingshaft ist, werden A. und ich mal wieder ein Plauschergrillevent im Jardin veranstalten


----------



## bone peeler (15. April 2010)

Hier in der Provinz? Ich muss da am Samstag mal den örtlichen Bike-Laden abchecken aber ich glaube nicht das hier was geht... eher 50km weit weg... da hat ein ehemaliger Olympia-Sieger seinen Bikeladen.

Aber momentan ist das eh schlecht da es hier am WE das Anradeln gibt... da sind die sicher alle total busy...

ICH WILL NACH HAUSE INS HESSISCHE !!!! *heul*


----------



## Hopi (15. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welches meinst du? Nomad Carbon  Sass eben auch noch auf einem Intense Uzzi



Nein, Butcher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2010)

Ich sag' dann schon mal GN8 

Im NDR läuft heute übrigens wieder Mare TV, sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. April 2010)

moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im NDR läuft heute übrigens wieder Mare TV, sehr zu empfehlen



yep 

gn8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr was: Sobald das Wetter wirklich stabil frühlingshaft ist, werden A. und ich mal wieder ein Plauschergrillevent im Jardin veranstalten



D´accord........ ich bring ´en Vin Rouge mit ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2010)

Oh, dann bin ich aber blass vor Neid .....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh, dann bin ich aber blass vor Neid .....



Nee, ne? Wenn Du kommst, bringe ich 2 Italiener extra mit


----------



## bone peeler (15. April 2010)

So... war mal wenigstens kurz in meiner Stamm-Bar und mach mich gleich in die Heia... morgen gehts früh raus und nach Tschechien...

GN8!


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

moin

mild + trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (16. April 2010)

Dobré ráno! (Das war Guten Morgen auf Tschechisch )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Moin 

A. und ich planen übrigens heute am späteren Nachmittag so gegen 17:00 Uhr eine Tour ab fbh


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> A. und ich planen übrigens heute am späteren Nachmittag so gegen 17:00 Uhr eine Tour ab fbh



schön 

vielleicht schaff ich das ja. hab heut einen halben frei-tag, werde aber erst mal den neuen apple-store in ffm besuchen gehen ... keine ahnung, wann ich dann zurück sein werde ...

in welche richtung wollt ihr denn fahren ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Ich schätze mal Richtung Hochtaunus, wäre schön, wenn Du mit von der Partie wärest


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

MoinMoin auch an die die sich im osten aufhalten


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal Richtung Hochtaunus, wäre schön, wenn Du mit von der Partie wärest



ich halts auf jeden fall mal im auge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Die vierrädrige Obenohnefahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Jetzt ist die Asche auch in FRA angekommen


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

ich sehe nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

... ist ja auch ganz feine Asche 

Über diesen Vorfall habe ich mal einen Bericht auf Sky gesehen, echt unangenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

den hatte ich auch gesehen. Na da freuen sich die ganze Leute die auf Dienstreise sind


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

und wenn das jetzt 2 jahre lang in unsere richtung bläst, dann schon mal gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

... oder noch müssen


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Einrad ohne Felge, Speichen, Reifen  2,95 Kg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. April 2010)

@ Fux / Wahltho

Danke! Ist noch aktuell.........


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2010)

mal was zum nachdenken


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Fux / Wahltho
> 
> Danke! Ist noch aktuell.........



doppelt hält besser


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mal was zum nachdenken



 irgendwie seltsam ...

denken am freitag is nicht drin


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

grübel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> grübel



grübel


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> grübel





wissefux schrieb:


> grübel



und


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> grübel





wissefux schrieb:


> grübel





wissefux schrieb:


> und



studier ...


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> grübel





wissefux schrieb:


> grübel





wissefux schrieb:


> und





wissefux schrieb:


> studier ...



hmmmmmm


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

ich komm


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich komm



ums verrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich komm





wissefux schrieb:


> ums verrecke



net druff


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

ach menno


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wo


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

seid


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

ihr


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

alle


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

oh man


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: Fux Du bist ein Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

... aber bei dem derzeitgen Antwortverhalten der Forums-Software macht die Lösung von K-Fragen wirklich keine Freude


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

der hopi war aber noch fast ausgefuxter 

bei mir klappts mit dem antworten ganz gut ... solange man nicht das feld mit direkt antworten nimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

... stimmt


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Ich habe mich aber nicht beteiligt  

Es war ein Seufzen ob der leeren Inhalte


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es war ein Seufzen ob der leeren Inhalte



hab doch nur über das rätsel vom lug** nachgedacht und dabei "en passent" die k-frage gelöst


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mal was zum nachdenken




selbst mir ausschneiden funktioniert das 


aber rein rechnerisch passt es nicht:
fläche vom großen dreieick ist 32, 5
fläche der einzelnen teile zusammen ist nur 32


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Bei mir wird das Bild w/ unseres Spam-Filters nicht angezeigt


----------



## bone peeler (16. April 2010)

Mahlzeit. Sitz hier grad in Tschechien beim Italiener und lass mir die Sonne auf den Pelz scheinen. Und das beste: Ich parke vorhin und als ich wieder an mein Auto komme steht glatt ein Frankfurter Benz neben mir. . .


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das Bild w/ unseres Spam-Filters nicht angezeigt



schade

so, auf geht´s nach ffm in den tempel der lust 
mal schauen, wie lange der mich in seinen bann zieht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Konversation zweier in London gestrandeter I-Banker:



> Iceland: Send cash not ash!





> They burnt it!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> bone peeler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mahlzeit. Sitz hier grad in *Tschechien *beim Italiener ... und als ich wieder an mein Auto komme steht glatt ein Frankfurter Benz neben mir. . .
> ...


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade
> 
> so, auf geht´s nach ffm in den tempel der lust
> mal schauen, wie lange der mich in seinen bann zieht ...



Sudfass 

Ist es nicht noch etwas früh für den Puff? Und was sagt deine Frau dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

... nicht Sudfass, sondern The Palace


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nicht Sudfass, sondern The Palace



Puff bleibt Puff


----------



## bone peeler (16. April 2010)

cz, nicht pl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> cz, nicht pl



Der Unterschied ist nur die Sprache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

@Mzaskar: Du weisst doch sicher, was das Wort Puff in der Schweiz bedeutet, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

äehmmm, das gleiche wie in Deutschland ....... 

 

oder auch z.b. eine Unordnung .... Meine Küche is äes grosses puff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder auch z.b. eine Unordnung .... Meine Küche is äes grosses puff



 Genau


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

so, wieder zurück aus dem *apple store*

schee war´s 

und jetzt starte ich gleich durch in den taunus. dann komm ich auch meiner frau heut abend nicht in die quere ...

wahltho, ich nehme an, ihr könnt nicht früher, oder vielleicht doch ?


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Und was gab es im Apple Store?

Ich gehe schon aus Prinzip nicht in den Store, solange es noch Cancom und Gravis gibt.


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

ne menge mac´s zum anfassen und knuddeln 

bisher hab ich bei gravis gekauft. mal schauen, wo und wann ich dieses mal zuschlagen werde ...


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Du willst ein I PAD?  nee danke 

Richtige Rechner OK, aber das Spielzeug brauch ich nicht, schon gar nicht die Gängelung durch Apple wo ich was zu kaufen habe.


----------



## bone peeler (16. April 2010)

So... back auf deutschem Boden. Mittagessen war klasse günstig: 17 Eus  für mich und meine Frau inkl. Getränken.


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du willst ein I PAD?  nee danke



keine ahnung, wie du jetzt darauf kommst 
das ipad gibts auch dort noch nicht zum befummeln ...

grundsätzlich hab ich zwei optionen :

neuer imac für daheim + ipad für unterwegs

macbook pro für alles. beim 15 " mbp kommt das ganze preislich relativ gleich 
das 13 " mbp ist ja ganz nett, aber für alles vielleicht doch ein wenig klein vom display her ...

grübel grübel und studier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> grübel grübel und studier ...



das geht am besten auf dem bike. jetzt ist noch schön + warm. der taunus ruft.
schade thomas , aber so bin ich auf jeden fall rechtzeitig für mein frauchen wieder daheim und zu allen diensten bereit


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

wunderbar zum auf der Couch liegen und Mails's bearbeiten, im Interbnet surfen, Musik auf dem Rechner steuern, und so  wie das Iphone, eben grösser 

Aber ich werde mir evtl. im Laufe des Jahres noch ein neues MacBook zulegen, mein altes G4 ist mittlerweile dann doch mit gewissen dinge etwas ueberfordert und die Akkulaufzeit (3h) auch nicht mehr Zeitgemäss 

Aber windoof kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus  Es reicht das ich mich auf der Arbeit damit rumschlagen muss 

Und somit mal wieder die WIN/MAC Diskussion lanciert  gehe mal Popcorn holen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho, ich nehme an, ihr könnt nicht früher, oder vielleicht doch ?



Es hängen noch Manfred und Christina mit dran, die um 17:00 Uhr hier sein werden.


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Du weißt ja, ich habe beides  also bin ich da nicht sonderlich Pro irgendwas. Aber das I Pad kann mir einfach zu wenig, und der beschnitt mit flash hat meinen Kaufwunsch nicht gesteigert. Klar ist flash anfällig für Hacker, aber das meiste im Netz basiert auf flash und nur HTML Surfen ist ja wie im Mittelalter. Ein Touchbook wäre klasse, also ein richtiger Rechner und nicht nur eine übergroße Fernbedienung.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

> ....nicht nur eine übergroße Fernbedienung.



Quasi wie ein Seniorentelefon


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Quasi wie ein Seniorentelefon



das kann es ja auch nicht


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

stimmt 

was macht dein noch nicht Einrad


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Felge ist noch nicht da  sch... Post hätte eh keine Zeit wir sind ja in Wildbad. Da fällt mir ein, solltest Du nicht langsam losfahren damit Du morgen pünktlich da bist


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

sollte ich wohl  Aber ich glaube das schaffe ich nicht mehr  Leider sind hier die Parks noch zu ..... Aber ich werde Morgen mal etwas ueben gehen  Oder am Sonntag  Der Antennentrail wäre eine gute Möglichkeit mal wieder Bergab zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (16. April 2010)

Hach... herrlich so ein kleines Nickerchen am späten Nachmittag...


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

Du lässt es dir ja gut gehen


----------



## bone peeler (16. April 2010)

Logo. Bin heut aber auch zeitig raus (05:45), 160km in die CZ und zurück... det schlaucht... gerade im Urlaub!


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

mit dem Bike


----------



## bone peeler (16. April 2010)

Quatsch! Mit dem Auto...

Meine Frau und ich sind wegen einer Sache in der CZ in ärztl Behandlung, daher... da kann man schlecht mit dem Bike hin


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

ah ok, puuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mal was zum nachdenken



das ist getürkt. Die längste Seite des Dreiecks ist in den beiden Fällen keine Gerade ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## ratte (16. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das ist getürkt. Die längste Seite des Dreiecks ist in den beiden Fällen keine Gerade ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Hab's mir auch mal angeguckt. 
Wäre es eine Gerade, würden beide Dreiecke unterschiedliche Winkel/Steigungen haben, was dazu führen würde, dass das zusammengesetzte Dreieck einen Knick hätte. Grünes Dreieck 37,5%, gelbes 40 %, rotes ~38,5%
Der Lux hatte über die Fläche ja schon gezeigt, dass es rechnerisch nicht hin kommt.
Mal abgesehen davon ist bei einer Konstellation die Ecke vom braunen Teil genau auf dem Kreuz eines Kästchens, liegt aber das grüne Teil dort, wird deutlich das nächste Kästchen angekratzt. Fällt nicht so auf, da das aufgezeichnete Dreieck immer schön verdeckt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Runde im Hochtaunus zu Viert - Es war aber oben verdammt schattig


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das ist getürkt. Die längste Seite des Dreiecks ist in den beiden Fällen keine Gerade ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.





ratte schrieb:


> Hab's mir auch mal angeguckt.
> Wäre es eine Gerade, würden beide Dreiecke unterschiedliche Winkel/Steigungen haben, was dazu führen würde, dass das zusammengesetzte Dreieck einen Knick hätte. Grünes Dreieck 37,5%, gelbes 40 %, rotes ~38,5%
> Der Lux hatte über die Fläche ja schon gezeigt, dass es rechnerisch nicht hin kommt.
> Mal abgesehen davon ist bei einer Konstellation die Ecke vom braunen Teil genau auf dem Kreuz eines Kästchens, liegt aber das grüne Teil dort, wird deutlich das nächste Kästchen angekratzt. Fällt nicht so auf, da das aufgezeichnete Dreieck immer schön verdeckt ist.





in der verzweiflung hatte ich's ausgeschnitten, da sahs wie in der animation aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2010)

Gute Nacht 

... und rätselt nicht zuviel


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> selbst mir ausschneiden funktioniert das
> 
> 
> aber rein rechnerisch passt es nicht:
> ...



Schwund gibt es immer  ist wie in der IT alles nullen und einsen, trotzdem ist MAc besser als Win

Duck und wech


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> trotzdem ist MAc besser als Win
> Duck und wech



warum "duck und wech", wenn man die wahrheit ausspricht 

zu welcher option ratet ihr mir denn nun ?

imac + ipod (inzwischen mein favorit) oder mac book pro (13 oder 15) 

morsche. saukalt wie vorhergesagt. aber herrlich blau + sonnig


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum "duck und wech", wenn man die wahrheit ausspricht
> 
> zu welcher option ratet ihr mir denn nun ?
> 
> ...



wenn du nix tragbares brauchst den imac


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Die gestrige tlw. doch sehr kühle Hochtaunustour hat meine Maladie leider noch gefördert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... trotzdem ist MAc besser als Win





wissefux schrieb:


> warum "duck und wech", wenn man die wahrheit ausspricht



Diese Pauschalaussagen taugen wie immer mal gar nix, weil auch diese Entscheidung von den persönlichen Präferenzen und Anforderungen an einen PC abhängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (17. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben
> 
> Die gestrige tlw. doch sehr kühle Hochtaunustour hat meine Maladie leider noch gefördert



... und dann auch noch ein Plattfuß, dessen Behebung das Auskühlen erhöht hat ... 


Wünsche Dir gute und schnelle Genesung!  

 Grüße auch an A.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben
> 
> Die gestrige tlw. doch sehr kühle Hochtaunustour hat meine Maladie leider noch gefördert



Dann sage ich mal gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung


----------



## bone peeler (17. April 2010)

Gute Besserung an den Fürsten.

Ansonsten Guten Morgääääääääääääääääähn!


Hab beim Kaffee mal eben die Lokalzeitung meiner Eltern durchgeblättert und das hier gefunden:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/620151


Die 2te Überschrift und dann dieses Bild...ts ts ts...


----------



## wondermike (17. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum "duck und wech", wenn man die wahrheit ausspricht



Vielleicht weil die "Wahrheit" dann doch nicht so ganz objektiv wahr ist. 



wissefux schrieb:


> zu welcher option ratet ihr mir denn nun ?
> 
> imac + ipod (inzwischen mein favorit) oder mac book pro (13 oder 15)



Kauf Dir einen richtigen Computer. Vom gesparten Geld kannst Du dann noch ein paar Mal in den richtigen Tempel der Lust.


----------



## bone peeler (17. April 2010)

Puh... ich bin Fix und Foxi... hab im Garten meiner Eltern ein Schilfbeet entfernt... man man man... is anstrengender als 10.000hm aufm Bike...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2010)

Der Fürst hat heute noch dringend notwendige Wartungsarbeiten an der Stadtschlampe seines Fililus und am Helius CC von A. durchgeführt und danach erstmal bis gerade gepennt ;O)


----------



## bone peeler (17. April 2010)

Wie.... er hat das schöne Wetter verschlafen??? Schlawiner...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2010)

... yepp - Schlawiner - Under er fühlt sich immer noch müde


----------



## bone peeler (17. April 2010)

Ich mich auch... ich glaub heut wirds nichtmal bis 10...

Aber egal... kann ich morgen zeitig das angekündigte Superwetter nutzen... weiß nur noch nicht wie. Nachmittags gehts auch noch zu Schwiegermutters Geburtstag... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. April 2010)

moin.
herrlich und verdammt frisch.
wenn ich biken will, dann wohl nur heute früh in der kälte  der nachmittag wäre mir eigentlich deutlich lieber ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2010)

moin moin...


----------



## bone peeler (18. April 2010)

Moin moin aus dem SuperSonnenLand...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2010)

Moin 

Ultralang gepennt - Und irgendwie fühle ich mich immer noch müde


----------



## wondermike (18. April 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern schon sehr früh im Jahr die Reifen gewechselt habe, werde ich mich jetzt ganz ohne Spikes in den Taunus trauen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2010)

Es wird sich lohnen - Supermild und supertrocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2010)

geilstes Wetter im taunus! Super trails.. war einfach ein genialer Tag!


----------



## wondermike (18. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geilstes Wetter im taunus! Super trails.. war einfach ein genialer Tag!



War wirklich schön heute. Aber ich bin sowas von kaputt. Auf dem letzten Stück zum Gipfel vom Feldi hätte ich fast den Herzkasper gekriegt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> War wirklich schön heute. Aber ich bin sowas von kaputt. Auf dem letzten Stück zum Gipfel vom Feldi hätte ich fast den Herzkasper gekriegt.



das alter


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2010)

hatte trotz ohne bike auch einen schönen tag 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2010)

Gn8


----------



## bone peeler (19. April 2010)

Gute Nacht.....


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2010)

moin

etwas frisch, aber herrlich ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2010)

Moin Moin  heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## bone peeler (19. April 2010)

Moin...


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin  heute ist Frei-Tag



ne ne ne neeeeeeeee

heute ist mon-tag. frei-tag war doch erst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2010)

neenee heute ist Sechseläute, da wird der Böög angezündet ... wenn er schnell brennt und ihm der Kopfwegfliegt gibt es einen schönen Sommer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Ich schätze ich werde heute mal zu Hause bleiben, um meine Maladie auszukurieren


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

Moin Gemeinde 

langsam glaube ich echt daran, dass man nie von der letzten Abfahrt sprechen darf


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neenee heute ist Sechseläute, da wird der Böög angezündet ... wenn er schnell brennt und ihm der Kopfwegfliegt gibt es einen schönen Sommer



sache gibts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde
> 
> langsam glaube ich echt daran, dass man nie von der letzten Abfahrt sprechen darf



Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

letzte Abfahrt, aus dem Wald gekommen einen kleinen Drop gemacht und auf Geröll was einer vor mir auf den Weg ausgebracht hat weggerutscht.
Bin dann mit dem Brustkorb auf einen Kopf großen Stein aufgeschlagen.
Also Rippen geprellt oder gebrochen, ich glaube aber eher geprellt  Oberschenkel hat auch etwas gelitten, fällt aber nicht auf weil die Brust stärker zieht. Na ja wer nach Wildbad fährt muss mit so etwas rechnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2010)

Leute, Ihr macht Sachen


----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute, Ihr macht Sachen



Hast doch bei A. gesehen, wie schnell es gehen kann und man an einer doch eher unspektakulären Sache zu Fall kommt.


----------



## bone peeler (19. April 2010)

Grad wenn man aus dem Wald kommt sollte man aufpassen. Ist mir ähnlich  gegangen: raus aus dem Wald mit dem griffigen Waldweg, ab auf Asphalt  und schwupps... auf der Fresse gelegen. Folge: Rippenprellung und  Abschürfungen etc...

Also schon mal Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Grad wenn man aus dem Wald kommt sollte man aufpassen. Ist mir ähnlich  gegangen: raus aus dem Wald mit dem griffigen Waldweg, ab auf Asphalt  und schwupps... auf der Fresse gelegen. Folge: Rippenprellung und  Abschürfungen etc...
> 
> Also schon mal Gute Besserung



Mit aus dem Wald meinte ich Wurzel und Steine in Wildbad  mir fällt jetzt nix am Feldberg ein was dem entspricht 

Aber mal ein Bild von Wildbad, bin zwar nicht ich der da fliegt, aber so sieht es da eigentlich überall aus.


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2010)

wald ist wald 

gute besserung. lass dich schön gesund pflegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2010)

nabend die Herren!


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2010)

13 Minuten  es wird ein guter Sommer 

gute Besserung an alle Maladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2010)

Guten Abend & GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2010)

13 Minuten  es wird ein guter Sommer 

gute Besserung an alle Maladen


----------



## bone peeler (19. April 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 13 Minuten  es wird ein guter Sommer
> 
> gute Besserung an alle Maladen



na denn ...
hoffe doch, dass das nicht nur lokal für zürich gilt 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2010)

morsche.

es wird wieder frischer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## bone peeler (20. April 2010)

Moin.... let's go to CZ again...


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2010)

fertischhhhh 






muss nur noch die Sattelstütze anpassen und Pedale dran machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

Chic 

Was machen denn die Rippchen? Hast Du mal röntgen lassen?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

sieht schick aus  vielleicht sollte ich auch mal ....... nein lieber nicht 

Rippchen, hmmm lecker schon lange keine mehr gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. April 2010)

Nö, war nicht beim Arzt. Beim anfassen fühlt man nix auffälliges und ausser 
beim Aufstehen und Bewegen habe ich keine Schmerzen.
Atmung geht ohne Schmerzen und ohne Einschränkung. Hätte ich beim Luft holen Probleme wäre ich hingegangen, aber mehr als das die mir Ruhe verschreiben können die auch nicht machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

na dann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rippchen, hmmm lecker schon lange keine mehr gehabt



Grill-Saison - Da könnte man ja mal Spare Ribs machen


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

und ausserdem hat er ja die Frau Doktor zu Hause 

Ich bin neugierig auf die ersten Fahrversuche auf dem Einrad  Ist bestimmt auch ein gute Übung für Gleichgewicht und so ...... 
Ichdenke ich fange kleiner an und bau mir nur ein Balance Board  Man fällt nicht so hoch runter


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2010)

Habe mir eben erst mal eine neue Jacke bestellt weil die den Rippenbereich noch mehr schützt. 
Wollte die Jacke eh kaufen, das WE hat die Entscheidung nur beschleunigt.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

Für meine gelegentlichen Ausflüge in Low Speed habe ich mir dies bestellt






auch wegen der grossen Grösse


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2010)

ich hab das


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2010)

nee nee, das 661 Zeug wäre ja gar nix mehr für mich. Bei den Panzern ist der Brustbereich zu wenig geschützt, seid ich die D3o Crash Pant von denen gekauft habe ist 661 für mich gestorben. Nur noch einige wenige Sachen würde ich von denen kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

"Mein Schloss, mein Pferd, mein Ritterrüstung" oder was wird hier gerade gespielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

hmmm, ok , hmmmm *Kopfhinundherwieg* naja ich mache ja auch nicht so wilde Sachen ..... ich hoffe mal das das Ding für meine Uebungsritte taugt .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab das



Ich glaube A. hat das auch.


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm, ok , hmmmm *Kopfhinundherwieg* naja ich mache ja auch nicht so wilde Sachen ..... ich hoffe mal das das Ding für meine Uebungsritte taugt .....



Das ist ja das schlimme, ich bin ja nicht bei etwas wilden gestürzt sondern in einem ganz banalen Stück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

Was ist dem mit dem Biker auf der Fotosequenz gewesen?


----------



## bone peeler (20. April 2010)

Aloha. . . back from CZ. Freitag gehts auch endlich wieder Heim, vermiss mein Bike ja schon...


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schlimme, ich bin ja nicht bei etwas wilden gestürzt sondern in einem ganz banalen Stück.



Jetzt hast du es geschafft ..... bin jetzt nicht mehr so sicher ob es eine gute Idee war .... naja muss ich durch ... aber danke für die Einschätzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber mal ein Bild von Wildbad, bin zwar nicht ich der da fliegt, aber so sieht es da eigentlich überall aus.
> 
> [Sturzbildchen]



Ich glaube ich weiss jetzt was du meinst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2010)

Schweissen ist out, Bikes aus Bambus sind hipp  

Habe gerade einen Bericht im mdr dazu gesehen  

Ich sage dann auch mal GN8 - A. ist gerade heimgekommen.


----------



## wondermike (20. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Mein Schloss, mein Pferd, mein Ritterrüstung" oder was wird hier gerade gespielt?



Am Schloss arbeite ich noch. Aber endlich tut sich da was. 

Dann kommt auch das Roß mal wieder ein bisschen öfter zum Einsatz.


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2010)

moin

ein sehr frischer morgen erwartet euch heute ...


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2010)

Moin Kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

Moin 

Erscheint mir in der Tat frisch da draussen.


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2010)

Des macht alles die Vulkanasche  und, dass wir die Luft nicht mit den Flugzeugen verpesten konnten 
Wärst Du mehr mit dem Auto gefahren hättest Du die fehlende Luftverschmutzung ausgeglichen und es wäre wärmer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

Die nächste Eiszeit ist im Anmarsch, das hat schon der kalte Winter gezeigt. Ich bin dafür einen Mindestverbrauch von 20 Lítern und eine Mindest-Co2-Emission von 500Gramm/Kilometer einzuführen. Zudem sollte jeder Bürger mit Führerschein verpflichtet werden, im Jahr 30.000 km zu fahren. Dafür brauchen wir dann auch ein flächendeckendes PKW-Mautsystem, um das zu kontrollieren. Bei Nichterfüllung sollten Haftstrafen ohne Bewährung verhängt werden


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2010)

Durch unsere Wochenendtouren mit dem WW erhöht sich mein Verbrauch um 20 - 30 % ich erfülle mein Soll also viel früher als Du


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Guten Morgen Kinners und alles frisch im Staat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2010)

die kälte und der fehlende fluglärm steigt hier wohl manchem zu kopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war angenehm und nicht zu frisch


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

dito für mich


----------



## bone peeler (21. April 2010)

Gääääähn... Gute Morgen!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

Das wäre doch auch mal was


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

und wen nimmst du dann mit ???? oder machst du Chauffeurservice


----------



## bone peeler (21. April 2010)

@ Fürst: Hab gerade die Wiederholung mit den Bambusbikes gesehen und muss sagen ...naja. Vor allem diese Verklebeweise. Da gibts eindeutig schönere BambooBikes: http://www.bmeres.com/bambooframe.htm oder http://www.calfeedesign.com/index.htm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Fürst: Hab gerade die Wiederholung mit den Bambusbikes gesehen und muss sagen ...naja. Vor allem diese Verklebeweise. Da gibts eindeutig schönere BambooBikes: http://www.bmeres.com/bambooframe.htm oder http://www.calfeedesign.com/index.htm



Das war ja auch nur die Selfmade-Version, die Profi-Variante ist natürlich wie immer schöner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

Das Tandem ist ja auch goil: http://www.calfeedesign.com/tandem.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

die Rahmenknotenpunkte sind mit Duck Tape umwickelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die Rahmenknotenpunkte sind mit Duck *Tape *umwickelt



Ich kenn nur Duck *Tales *


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

man könnte auch Duct Tape sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> man könnte auch Duct Tape sagen



Ich weiss 

Ist aber kein Duct Tape, was da verwendet wird


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

Du welche Reifen fährst du auf deinem Stadtflitzer 

Schwalbe Marathon oder Conti City Contact ??

Will mein altes HT zum Stadtrad umbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

Conti Town & Country - Schwöre ich seit 15 Jahre drauf, ist ein Negativprofilreifen mit genial niedrigem Rollwiderstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (21. April 2010)

Dazu hab ich mal ne Frage: Wie hoch kann man denn so einen Cityreifen belasten? Also Kilomässig...

P.S.: Wie ist denn das Wetter daheim? Hier ist´s arg beschi****. Bewölkt, starker Wind und in den Höhenlagen ist sogar Schnee angesagt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich mal ne Frage: Wie hoch kann man denn so einen Cityreifen belasten? Also Kilomässig...



 Nicht anders, als normale MTB-Reifen, bei Negativprofilreifen muss man insb. bei Nässe etwas mit der Kurvenhaftung aufpassen - Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2010)

wer braucht schon Haftung (=Reibung) bremst nur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt verlief angenehm und hatte ob eines frischen Gegenwindes auch einen guten Trainings-Effekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer braucht schon Haftung (=Reibung) bremst nur



Ein gerüttelt Maß an gesunder Bodenhaftung ist im Leben oftmals von Vorteil 

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (21. April 2010)

Auch ich sage GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Sieht sehr frisch da draussen aus


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2010)

moin

aber richtig frisch. das soll sich aber zum glück wieder ändern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

Heute Morgen habe ich mal wieder einen kleinen Beitrag zum Kampf gegen die drohende Eiszeit geleistet und bin vierrädrig, achtzylindrig, oben ohne nach FFM gereist


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

Moin  frisch draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

A bisserl Motivation am Anfang der Saison 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HPaWnzxGEI"]YouTube- TV-Spot "Biker" von "graubÃ¼nden"[/nomedia]

So jetzt muss ich aber los  Hat zufällig jemand meine Motivation gesehen  irgendwie muss ich die verlegt haben  Also wenn jemand so etwas findet bitte bei mir abgeben 

So und jetzt frohes schaffen


----------



## Cynthia (22. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...  ... YouTube- TV-Spot "Biker" von "graubÃ¼nden" ...




 Diese Bündner Steinböcke mit ihrem unverkennbaren Bündner Dialekt sind doch immer wieder zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

und so motivierend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

Das wollen wir aber bald vom Hopi sehen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIvrPY-jIwE"]YouTube- Extreme Einrad-Abfahrt Zugspitze[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

Habe heute den Nicolai Newsletter bekommen. Darin wird das Nucleon AM angekündigt. Da könnte ich dann doch mal wieder schwach werden


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2010)

sei stark, fürst !

ich erkunde jetzt mal die taunus-höhen ...


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2010)

Genau Fürst sei stark und kauf es dir  die Deutsche Wirtschaft braucht dich


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

ich fang schon mal das sparen an  

@ Hopi 

schon den ersten Flip gestanden  nee im Ernst schon Fahrversuche, trotz Rippe, gemacht?? Ich petze auch nicht bei Frau Doktor


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2010)

nein, Frau Doktor hat sich gestern mal auf den Popo gesetzt  aber ich bin froh wenn ich meine normalen Tätigkeiten geregelt bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

... hast Du denn auch schon 'nen Ständer?


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hast Du denn auch schon 'nen Ständer?



Zur Zeit nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hast Du denn auch schon 'nen Ständer?





Hopi schrieb:


> Zur Zeit nicht



 Ich meinte natürlich einen Ständer für Dein Einrad


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2010)

JaJa das kennen wir


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2010)

Ich meinte doch auch einen Ständer für das Einrad  was hast Du denn gedacht


----------



## bone peeler (22. April 2010)

Salve...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. April 2010)

kaum ist man mal in den bergen, wirds hier gleich wieder versaut 

einfach herrlich zur zeit im taunus. auch ohne ständer


----------



## bone peeler (22. April 2010)

Apropo Berge: Ich war ja heut in Berlin und das is ja ne obergeile Stadt... aber ohne Berge - ohne mich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

Ohne Berge wird man zum RRler 

Ich habe meine Jugend in dem Ort verbracht, in dem das Landesleistungszentrum für RR für NRW liegt. Da war die Braunkohleabraumhalde bei Grevenbroich die höchte Erhebung in der Umgebung


----------



## bone peeler (22. April 2010)

... und ich in der Gegend wo der RSC Cottbus (Danilo Hondo) seine Runden dreht. Ich kenn also auch das flache Land....

... und mag das Hessische Bergland nicht mehr missen! *g*


----------



## wondermike (22. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hast Du denn auch schon 'nen Ständer?



In unserem Alter muss das heißen: hattest Du mal wieder 'nen... Ach lassen wir das.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2010)

Kleiner Tipp: Nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schliessen  

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (22. April 2010)

Ihr wieder... je oller desto doller... 

GN8!


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)

Mal zurück zum Thema Tandem, das wäre natürlich auch noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. April 2010)

Moin Kinners, 

hach ist das schön sich ohne schmerzen aus dem Bett zu drehen  ok weh tut es noch immer, aber es ist schon deutlich besser als vor ein paar Tagen 

Dann kann ich Schneidi ja doch morgen nerven


----------



## bone peeler (23. April 2010)

Morsche...

... heut gehts endlich wieder heim.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)

Ich plane heute Nachmittag noch eine Runde mit A. im Hochtaunus zu drehen, Start irgendwann zwischen 16:00 und 16:30 Uhr in fbh.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## bone peeler (23. April 2010)

na... wat macht det schwiezer wetter???


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

gestern auf dem Hausberg 







Der Antennentrail [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98rDBauIVbE"]YouTube- Riding Mt. Uetliberg, Zurich under snowy conditions[/nomedia] ist mächtig ausgefahren, macht mit dem Fritzzle mächtg Spass  und war gestern Schneefrei  Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch trauen zu springen, schneller zu fahren und die Anlieger so richtig zu nutzen


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich plane heute Nachmittag noch eine Runde mit A. im Hochtaunus zu drehen, Start irgendwann zwischen 16:00 und 16:30 Uhr in fbh.



meiner einer auch, aber schon so gegen 14.oo uhr. heute ist nämlich frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> meiner einer auch, aber schon so gegen 14.oo uhr. heute ist nämlich frei-tag



Dann schaff' auch mal was und mach' Dich mit Deiner Säge beim Trail-Cleaning nützlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)

So, ich hab' dann schon mal im Rahmen einer ersten kurzen Runden den Staufen unter die Stollen genommen 

Einmal knackig, trailig rauf, runter zum Kaisertempel, die Spitzkehren, wieder hoch zum Kaisertempel, wieder knackig, trail rauf zum Staufen und dann über den Mannstein-Trail wieder runter nach fbh


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann schaff' auch mal was und mach' Dich mit Deiner Säge beim Trail-Cleaning nützlich



ei wo denn 

die bäume, die noch rumliegen, sind kettensägenpflichtig. am rest kann man drüber oder vorbei rollen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)

So zurück von der 2. Runde mit A. über Ölmühlweg, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert und zurück über den XT-Trail 

Ich bin erstaunt, wie perfekt die Trails schon geräumt sind


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

@ Hopi & Ratte

da tut das Fallen nicht so weh


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A&feature=related"]YouTube- Terje's First Descent[/nomedia]


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A&feature=related"]YouTube- Terje's First Descent[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)




----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

lecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2010)

Schick' mal rüber 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2010)

Bööörrrrrrrrpppppp


----------



## bone peeler (24. April 2010)

Morsche!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

Twins:





P.S: Aber nicht eineiig


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2010)

Tach auch .... heute geht es wiedermal nach Germanien ins schöne Saarland  Also dann bis Montag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

Gute Fahrt und pass auf Dich auf 

A. und ich begeben uns jetzt gleich in den Hochtaunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

Gute Fahrt und pass auf Dich auf 

A. und ich begeben uns jetzt gleich in den Hochtaunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2010)

Viel spass

@ Hopi
sieht wirklich schick aus 








http://www.singletrackworld.com/files/2010/04/Butcher_Profile_Gatefold.jpg

Vielleicht wird es ja nochmal was mit SC


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2010)

uupps sah auf der verlinkten Seite nicht so gross aus


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> uupps sah auf der verlinkten Seite nicht so gross aus



jetzt wieder kleiner


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2010)

moin moin

wie schauts denn mit demnächst KH ?


----------



## bone peeler (24. April 2010)

Salve von der burg frankenstein... sitzen grad oben und trinken lecker hefe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

Wir sind von einer sehr goilen Tour im Hochtaunus zurück  

Der Forst war sehr fleissig und hat weiter geräumt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit demnächst KH ?



Dieses und kommendes w/e geht nicht, das w/e danach könnte aber klappen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieses und kommendes w/e geht nicht, das w/e danach könnte aber klappen



da an diesem WE Sonntags Muttertag ist,  muss ich wohl in erster linie besonderen verpflichtungen nachgehn  

...demnach wohl nur nachmittags ne hochtaunustour oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da an diesem WE Sonntags Muttertag ist,



 Stimmt, ich vergass 

Ab dem 13. habe ich Urlaub  das w/e 15./15. Mail wäre die letzte Gelegenheit bevor es abgeht an die cote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Salve von der burg frankenstein... sitzen grad oben und trinken lecker hefe...



halb verdeckt, halb versteckt, tief im Wald liegt mein Haus und mein Labor...


----------



## bone peeler (24. April 2010)

Was ein geiles Wetter heut... det war ja phänomenal. Die Tour heut war so geil das ich sogar mal nicht böse bin eben einen Platten am HR entdeckt zu haben. Kein Plan wo der jetzt herkommt da ich damit bis zum einladen gefahren bin aber was solls... is ja fix gewechselt.

And now: Relaxing!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2010)

Ja, das ist gerade eine ultragoile Bike-Zeit 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Salve von der burg frankenstein... sitzen grad oben und trinken lecker hefe...



Die steht auch weit oben auf meiner "muss ich mal hinfahren" Liste


----------



## bone peeler (25. April 2010)

Na los... bei dem Wetter doch machbar, oder? 

Ich mach mich ins Bett... GN8!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. April 2010)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. April 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Grill anmachen mit Kompressor ist übrigens goil


----------



## bone peeler (25. April 2010)

Morsche...

@ Fürst: Wie, Du Grillst schon am frühen Morgen?

So... Waschen, Sachen zusammenpacken und ab aufs Radl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2010)

... nein, war ein Erfahrungsbericht von gestern Abend


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

Moin ihr Taunusindianer :-*


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Grill anmachen mit Kompressor ist übrigens goil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Grill anmachen mit Kompressor ist übrigens goil




sag bloss, bei dir gabs gegrilltes zum Frühstück?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2010)

Habe mal wieder meine Short-but-Heavy-Staufenrunde absolviert 

Auf dem ersten Teil der Schwarzen Sau (vom Kaisertempel aus), der derzeit zur WAB degeneriert ist, liegen noch immer einige fette Bäume quer, der hinter schöne Teil ist dagegen komplett befahrbar. Am Hahnenkopf habe ich noch einen querliegenden Baumstamm weggesägt.

Schee wars


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2010)

Habe mal wieder meine Short-but-Heavy-Staufenrunde absolviert 

Auf dem ersten Teil der Schwarzen Sau (vom Kaisertempel aus), der derzeit zur WAB degeneriert ist, liegen noch immer einige fette Bäume quer, der hinter schöne Teil ist dagegen komplett befahrbar. Am Hahnenkopf habe ich noch einen querliegenden Baumstamm weggesägt.

Schee wars


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2010)

einfach herrlich heute 
hab auch noch eines der wenigen schlammlöcher gefunden und ziemlich genau unter die lupe genommen.
mindestens bis zur radnabe steckte ich vorne drin. mein rechtes bein war zugesaut bis zum knie ...
passieren kann einem das im victoriatempeltrail, wenn man das eine matschloch rechts außen nehmen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> passieren kann einem das im victoriatempeltrail, wenn man das eine matschloch rechts außen nehmen will



Du kannst aber auch links über die Wurzeln.............

Geht gut mit Edge...

Heute war RTF angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

Heute 400 km gemacht  ............ 






360 im Auto und 40 mit dem Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2010)

N'abend


----------



## bone peeler (25. April 2010)

Aloha. Zurück von einer schönen Flachlandrunde von Darmstadt nach Waldorf (Mönchbruch) und über Büttelborn zurück. Hab jetzt auch 'nen schicken Sonnenbrand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2010)

Büttelborn, da sitzt doch Polar 

Gute Nacht 

P.S: Und Vorsicht mit Sonnenbränden, die Haut merkt sich alles und die Anzahld der Hautkrebserkrankungen nimmt jedes Jahr um 5 bis 8 Prozent zu


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2010)

War daheim 





Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (25. April 2010)

@ Fürst: Jep, bin auch dran vorbeigefahren.

@ Mzaskar: Schick!

Ich verkrümel mich jetzt auch ins Bettchen... GN8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2010)

Büttelborn, da sitzt doch Polar 

Gute Nacht 

P.S: Und Vorsicht mit Sonnenbränden, die Haut merkt sich alles und die Anzahld der Hautkrebserkrankungen nimmt jedes Jahr um 5 bis 8 Prozent zu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2010)

Servus! 
iggi und ich waren heute herrlichst im Taunus unterwegs, selten soo viel Laune gemacht  biken ist einfach toll 



bone peeler schrieb:


> Aloha. Zurück von einer schönen Flachlandrunde von Darmstadt nach Waldorf (Mönchbruch) und über Büttelborn zurück. Hab jetzt auch 'nen schicken Sonnenbrand



jetzt hab ich von dir doch schon mehrfach Darmstadt gelesen...sag bloss, du bist hier öfter unterwegs?
Zumindest unter der Woche bin ich regelmäßig in Darmstadt und noch auf der Suche nach jemandem, der sich hier auskennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2010)

moin moin


----------



## bone peeler (26. April 2010)

Moin!

So ein erster Arbeitstag nach 2 Wochen Urlaub ist Sche***. Meine Akkus sind irgendwie leer... 

@ Crazy-Racer: Auskennen ist zuviel gesagt. Aber bis zur Burg hoch finde ich auch. Bin halt aus der nähe von DA und fahre da meist mit Bekannten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr schön 

Kurz-Kurz war kein Problem, obwohl es noch etwas frisch war.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kurz-Kurz war kein Problem, obwohl es noch etwas frisch war.



würde ich um die zeit dann auch schon wagen. da läßt sich ja die sonne schon blicken ...

aber unten kurz ging heute bei mir auch schon wieder 

oder anders herum : der uphill, der am bahnübergang eppstein hbf (straße hoch zum neufville-turm) direkt rechts hoch geht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

Geniesst das schöne Wetter bis Donnerstag, ab Freitag soll es wohl wieder schlechter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

Habe hier die Tag übrigens noch ein paar gute Tracks fürs Luberon gefunden


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe hier die Tag übrigens noch ein paar gute Tracks fürs Luberon gefunden


 
Findet sich dort auch etwas ueber LeLa ??? Ich muss mir für euch ja noch ein paar Touren ueberlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

Da gibt's eine Reihe von Touren im Massif des Maures, die interessant klingen, aber leider eigentlich keine, die direkt in LeLa beginnt.


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2010)

Um Lela kann ich dann schon die ein oder andere Tour zusammenstellen ... mal anstrengend mal gemütlich mit Platsch an einem anderen Strand  Im Massif des Maures sollten wir aber unbedingt hin. Habe dort erst eine Tour gemacht http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/6832 (die letzten 8 Bilder sind von der) 
in der Nähe vom Argens .... 
Ein user hier aus dem Forum (OneTwo) wohnt dort in der Nähe evtl. kann man ihn ja mal anpingen für einen Ausflug  

diesen hier (http://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps?topo=2727) habe ich mal zum teilweise gefahren mit Anritt von LeLa


----------



## ratte (26. April 2010)

Mal eine kurze Off Topic-Frage an die Eingeborenen :
Kennt irgendjemand hier im MTK Dauerabstellmöglichkeiten für einen Wohnwagen?
Campingplatz Gimbi fällt schonmal raus. Vielleicht irgendein Landwirt?
Unserer bisherigen Möglichkeiten sind recht weit weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

In Hornau am gibt es m.W. sowas wie einen Wohnwagenparkplatz, aber genau weiss ich nicht, ob und wie das funktioniert 

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war sehr schön


----------



## ratte (26. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> In Hornau am gibt es m.W. sowas wie einen Wohnwagenparkplatz, aber genau weiss ich nicht, ob und wie das funktioniert


Weißt Du zufällig die Straße?


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> In Hornau am *bahnhof*


 meinst du wohl.

ja, da gibt es stellplätze. früher war die hoechst ag mal eigner, gehörte sicherlich zur farbwerkssiedlung.
wie das heute ausschaut, weiß ich aber nicht ...

wieviel darf denn der abstellplatz kosten ?
wie wäre es mit einer anzeige in den lokalen zeitungen (amtsblatt, kelkheimer zeitung, kelkheimer bote, etc.) ?


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig die Straße?



gagernring, südlich von hornau hbf, entlang der bahnschienen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> In Hornau am *Gagernring *gibt es m.W. sowas wie einen Wohnwagenparkplatz, aber genau weiss ich nicht, ob und wie das funktioniert





wissefux schrieb:


> meinst du wohl.





wissefux schrieb:


> gagernring, südlich von hornau hbf, entlang der bahnschienen ...





Merci Fux, habe etwas hektisch getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. April 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> iggi und ich waren heute herrlichst im Taunus unterwegs, selten soo viel Laune gemacht  biken ist einfach toll



weiss auch wo, haben uns auf nem Gipfel gesehen 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit demnächst KH ?



wenn ihr da nen blauen Hebel von nem Fox-Dämpfer findet, bitte mitbringen. In Kronberg wollen die 35 Euronen für nen Ersatzhebel 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2010)

... wird gemacht 

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (26. April 2010)

@wahltho und fux
Danke für die Infos.
Haben heute erstmal ein temporäre Lösung gefunden, die ab Herbst dann hoffentlich auch dauerhaft ist. Der Platz wird zwischendurch nochmal von den Eigentümern anderweitig benötigt.
Die ersten Nachbarn haben weniger als zwei Wochen benötigt, um sich bei unseren Vermietern wegen des auf der Straße abgestellten Wohnwagens zu beschweren.  Da wir ihn aber wochenends bisher immer zweckmäßig bewegt haben, können die eigentlich nichts machen. Aber wenn man eben mal zwei Wochenenden nicht weg fährt, braucht man eine Alternative.


----------



## bone peeler (26. April 2010)

Der Pöbel sagt Gute Nacht....


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2010)

Moin Kinners 

na, alle wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Moin 



ratte schrieb:


> Die ersten Nachbarn haben weniger als zwei Wochen benötigt, um sich bei unseren Vermietern wegen des auf der Straße abgestellten Wohnwagens zu beschweren. (



Na sieht ja auch echt schice assig aus, so'n rollendes Wohnlklo aus Plasitk auf der Strasse, ich wäre da auch nicht gerade erfreut, wenn so ein Ding bei uns auf dem fürstlichen Schlossweg abgestellt würde *duckundwech*


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Na sieht ja auch echt schice assig aus, so'n rollendes Wohnlklo aus Plasitk auf der Strasse, ich wäre da auch nicht gerade erfreut, wenn so ein Ding bei uns auf dem fürstlichen Schlossweg abgestellt würde *duckundwech*



Alu bitte schön, die WW sind aus Alu 

Und wenn Du nicht lieb bist, bekommst Du ihn vor die Tür


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Ne Bekannte von mir wohnt in einem Wohngebeit in einem Vorort von HG und da hat ganzjährig einer sein Motorboot auf 'nem Hänger vor der Haustür geparkt und da meckert anscheinend auch keiner


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2010)

Du weißt ja, wenn keiner klagt, wird auch keiner richten 

Also wir müssten das nicht mal machen, da ich ihn 14 Tage abstellen darf (ausser in der Gemeindesatzung steht etwas anders) aber in Liederbach gilt die normale STVO. Nach 14 Tagen muss er halt im Sinne seiner Verwendung genutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Alu bitte schön, die WW sind aus Alu



 Wie praktisch, wenn man den Schlüssel vergessen hat, reicht 'nen Dosenöffner


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2010)

moin,

die 4 rädrige fahrt nach höchst war bei bestem bikewetter super


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2010)

Moin Kinners alles frisch im Fürstentum 

Ist da nicht an der Messe noch ganz viel Platz, dort wo die DB mal gross bauen wollte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nach 14 Tagen muss er halt im Sinne seiner Verwendung genutzt werden.



Na dann pennt doch einfach einmal die Woche in dem Teil 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm bei bestem Bike-Wetter


----------



## bone peeler (27. April 2010)

morsche...


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann pennt doch einfach einmal die Woche in dem Teil



aber nicht, dass es dann zu nächtlichen ruhestörungen auf der gass kommt  (wenn hopi mal wieder vor schmerzen schreit ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

... vllt. könnten Sie das Teil ja auch vermieten, nacht- oder stundenweise


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2010)

ein wohnmobil scheint mir unkomplizierter zu sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

... ach sie könnten den Wohnwagen bestimmt auf einem Parkplatz an einer Ausfall- oder Landstrasse mit Stossverkehr plazieren und dann vermieten, damit hätten sie drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen: Standplatz, regelmässige Nutzung + zusätzliche Einnahmen


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2010)

Das darfst Du wiederum nicht, 1 Nacht darfst Du auf der Strasse übernachten, ab 2 Nächten ist es Campen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Woanders entdeckt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm bei bestem Bike-Wetter



soso...dann war das bestimmt einer von Euch Übermotivierten, die mich heute morgen mit ca. 45 Sachen zwischen Liederbach und Unterliederbach überholt haben.... edit: 2-rädrig natürlich!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Ich war's nicht, ich fahre über die Felder 

Mich erkennt man eher dran, dass ich die Hände nicht am Lenker habe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war's nicht, ich fahre über die Felder
> 
> Mich erkennt man eher dran, dass ich die Hände nicht am Lenker habe



Ich werde Ausschau nach einem handlosen Biker halten!!!...dann warst Du vielleicht der, der am K´heimer Kübeldienst gradeaus Richtung Grün-Komposter gedüst ist...dann seh ich Dich wohl eher auf dem Heimweg, da mach ich auch paar Umwege...ich bin der "Dicke" mit nem 20 Jahre alten Deuter auffem Buckel in dieser Farbkombi:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...dann warst Du vielleicht der, der am K´heimer Kübeldienst gradeaus Richtung Grün-Komposter gedüst ist...



Genau der könnte ich allerdings gewesen sein


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau der könnte ich allerdings gewesen sein



...du warst allerdings schon zu weit weg...ich glaube viel schwarz gesehen zu haben und wars ein blauer Helm ... es haben mich aber zu viele heute überholt, da kann ich mich auch täuschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Hellgraues Riese & Müller Delite Grey mit schwarzer Ortlieb-Satteltasche + schwarzen Klamotten


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2010)

spielt ihr jetzt "fang den Fürst"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war sehr schön und fast schon frühsommerlich


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2010)

bis auf die ganzen fliegen war es sogar sehr schön


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> spielt ihr jetzt "fang den Fürst"



aber hallo...wenn ich ihn sehe und kriege!!

Ansonsten war die Heimfahrt eher hochsommerlich (weil ich keinen Platz mehr im Rucksack für die Jacke hatte....) und eine Fliege hab ich auch verspeist...Röchel...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (27. April 2010)

Ein innovativer Ansatz, wenn der Bildschirm mal verschmutzt ist:

http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2010)

Das ist ekelig  und hässlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Moin 

Heute wird mal wieder dem Oben-ohne-Fetisch gefrönt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. April 2010)

moin. heute frisch und noch schön trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. heute frisch und noch schön trocken ...



 Stimmt - und sonnig dazu


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Taunusritter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Moin Bergvolk


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

Heute gekommen






So vom erstenEindruck her fnde ich es OK, passt und rutscht nicht .... Ich denke für gelegentliche Besuche im BB oder auf diversen Freeridestrecken in den Bergen ist es ausreichend. Werde mal berichten wie es sich beim Gebrauch verhält


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2010)

Der wirkt etwas klein  der Brustschutz ist sehr weit oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Das Problem bei dem ganzen Protektorenzeug ist immer der Bergauftransport, denn ich will ja schliesslich den Berg, den ich runtefahre immer auch rauffahren.

Ich habe mich daher für das Dainesse Freeride-Unterhemd mit integrierten Schulter- und Ellenbogenprotektoren und den Deuter Attack Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor entschieden. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Unterhemd lässt sich gut tragen und ist gut belüftet 

A. hat sich jetzt so einen Dainesse-Oberkörperpanzer gekauft, aber ich fürchte, dass ich jetzt nicht nur ihre Protektoren, sondern zusätzlich auch den Panzer bergauf buckeln darf


----------



## bone peeler (28. April 2010)

Moin moin!

Wenn ich heut nicht zu spät daheim bin werde ich mal die MTB-Strecke des Sulzbacher MTB-Vereins unter die Lupe nehmen...


Btw: Das Problem mit dem langen warten beim direkt Antworten hab ich komischerweise nur hier im Thread...


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der wirkt etwas klein  der Brustschutz ist sehr weit oben.


 
Ist wirklich klein  ist aber auch noch nicht eingestellt  Habe es nur ausgepackt, angezogen, Bild gemacht, ausgezogen ..... 

Mit dem Bergauf, ich denke ich werde es eh nur dann benutzen wenn ein Lift in der Nähe ist ..... und die Abfahrt nicht gleich aussieht wie in Bad Wildbad, oder wo auch immer der Hopi sich rumtreibt 

@wahltho
ist das etwas in dieser Richtung


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2010)

Kannst Du es gegen 1 bis 2 Nummern größer tauschen? Da ist nicht mehr viel zum einstellen. Bei meinem neuen IXS Panzer, darf ich auch keinen Millimeter breiter werden (egal in welche Richtung)


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

Nee leider nicht ist schon das grösste Modell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

... dann hilft wohl nur ein anderer Weg 

Ich meinte das hier.


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2010)

Ich glaube halt nicht, dass Du mit dem Ding wirklich glücklich werden wirst! 
Wenn das vollgeschwitzt ist kommst Du nicht mehr raus und der Brustkorb ist auch 0 geschützt. 





ich denke mit so einem wärst Du besser bedient.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

... wie gesagt, das muss man alles erstmal den Berg raufbuckeln 

Wenn man nicht nur runterfährt, kommt es eben darauf an, einen guten Kompromiss zu finden.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich denke mit so einem wärst Du besser bedient.



zumindest ist das da snowboardtauglich  da muß man auch nix groß hochbuckeln


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

Ich werde es sehen ..... funktioniert es nicht kommt es in den Keller  

diese unerhemden, egal ob von Dainese oder 661, scheinen mir auch ganz gur für den Winter geeignet zu sein .... aber egal. Ich werde das jetzt mal testen, und sehen ob ich damit zu recht komme. Es bietet halt schon keinen Schutz für die Nieren oder so .... aber das wusste ich vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. April 2010)

Ich sehe viel mehr das Problem aus so einem Hemd raus zu kommen  wenn es richtig nass ist.

Ich gebe dir schon recht, das man alles den Berg hoch schleppen muss, aber die Hemden sind leider echt nicht mehr als ein Placebo, wenn Du dich mal richtig mit denen lang machst, halten die nicht man den blauen Fleck ab (frag mal den Alfred von den Halbtoten).
Für den leichten Ausrutscher sind die OK


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

meines hat einen durchgehenden Reisverschluss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...aber die Hemden sind leider echt nicht mehr als ein Placebo, ...



Schulter, Ellenbogen und Unterarm sind mir neben Kopf, Hüften, Knien, Schienbeinen und Rücken am Wichtigsten, ich habe für mich den absolut optimalen Kompromiss gefunden 

Wie gesagt: Ich will eben auch den berg rauf fahren, obwohl ich auch bergab gerne etwas zügiger unterwegs bin.

Wie A. mit der fetten Weste klar kommt wird sich zeigen 

Du bist vllt. derzeit auch etwas vorbelastet, weil Du gerade auf die Rippen geknallt bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nach 5 Tagen Biken ja mal wieder einen Ruhetag einlegen, aber angesichts des goilen Wetters und der beschi$$enen Aussichten ab Freitag, werde ich mich heute Abend evtl. doch noch in den Hochtaunus begeben.


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

Ich bin heute mal wieder HT gefahren ..... war das unbequem  Mal sehen wie es am Abend den Berg nach oben fährt ...... im Gegensatz zum AMS


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... angesichts des goilen Wetters und der beschi$$enen Aussichten ab Freitag, werde ich mich heute Abend evtl. doch noch in den Hochtaunus begeben.



sehe ich ähnlich. aber bei mir wirds wohl nur ein nfh-quickie werden ... besser als nix.
morgen wirds noch wärmer, da hab ich aber leider keine zeit. muß hundesitter  spielen ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2010)

Ich habe auch gerade ein spätes Meeting in den Calender bekommen  wird nichts mit der Runde ueber den Berg  Morgen sind die öffentlichen angesagt und am Freitag wird es sch**** Wetter


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. April 2010)

Bin soeben zurück...........vom Feldi...... mit dem HT...........
Geht das schnell........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> weiss auch wo, haben uns auf nem Gipfel gesehen



da hättest du halt mal was gesagt 
warst du zu dritt unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2010)

Zurück von einer schöne knackigen&trailigen Abendrunde durch den Taunus:

fbh/Rettershof/Öhlmühlweg/nfh/alte rodelbahn/öhlmühlweg/eichkopf/eichkopf-trail/atzelberg/rossert/rossert-trail/steinbruch/xt-trail/fbh



Zweimal Trail-Cleaning:
1. Der auf Kopfhöhe querliegende Baum auf der alten Rodelbahn (vom Romberg runter nach K'stein)
2. Zwei Bäume oben am Rossert

Auf dem Rossert-Trail liegen noch riesige Tannen quer, es gibt aber eine goile -Umfahrung 

Auf dem Eichkopf-Trail hätte ich fast einen neuen eigenen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufgestellt, bin aber nur auf 55 km/h gekommen.

Am Rettershof habe ich noch den Fux getroffen und es wurde kurz geplauscht 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Rettershof habe ich noch den Fux getroffen und es wurde kurz geplauscht



wie sich das für plauscher eben gehört 
hab noch fast auf meiner nfh-speed runde (ohne trails, aber mit fast 400 hm ) nen 21er schnitt geschafft. so langsam komm ich wieder in die gänge 

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (28. April 2010)

Ich verabscheue mich auch für heut. Die Sulzbacher MTB-Runde hat geschlaucht und ich glaube ich werde schlafen wie ein Stein...

GN8!


----------



## karsten13 (29. April 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da hättest du halt mal was gesagt
> warst du zu dritt unterwegs?



war mir nicht sicher und ausserdem bin ich doch so schüchtern 

Mitfahrer und links im Hintergrund ihr:





Wir sind später auch den "Weg" runter, den ihr gewählt habt, und unten gab's dann nen Mega-Anschiss von der Dame 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2010)

moin

ein herrlicher tag erwartet uns heute. jetzt schon sehr angenehm draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2010)

moin moin 

Yepp - Heute wird's goil draussen 

Ich werde wieder die bewährte vierrädrig-oben-ohne-nach-FFM-zweirädrig-Abends-in-den-Taunus Kombination machen, um beide Fetische zu bedienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. April 2010)

du wutz


----------



## bone peeler (29. April 2010)

Moin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2010)

So ein Krustibrötchen mit Räucherlachs ist was feines


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> du wutz



da wiederhole ich mich doch gerne ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2010)

Servus!

Hier ist es fast schon kaum auszuhalten, so warm ist es, da wird wohl zwangsläufig nachher mal der Örtliche Badesee aufgesucht 



karsten13 schrieb:


> war mir nicht sicher und ausserdem bin ich doch so schüchtern
> 
> 
> Wir sind später auch den "Weg" runter, den ihr gewählt habt, und unten gab's dann nen Mega-Anschiss von der Dame
> ...



Naja, das nächste mal wenn wir das Lappe sehen, werden wir dann schon was sagen  oder ihr/du das Lappe vom bikerider (orangenes Spicy - leicht erkenntbar).

Was gabs an dem Weg denn auszusetzen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2010)

stimmt  

Bäuerchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2010)

Stimmt: Lecker war's mal wieder 

Ist ja richtig heiss da draussen


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig heiss da draussen



auch hier drin  danke für den post, hab gleich mal die klima angefahren


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2010)

ich geh jetzt  Muss noch Wohnung feudeln für den zu erwartenden Besuch 

Jemand interesse am feudeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2010)

ich mach mich jetzt gleich mal auf in den Hochtaunus


----------



## bone peeler (29. April 2010)

Und ich mach mich jetzt gleich an den Grill....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich mach mich jetzt gleich mal auf in den Hochtaunus



Goil war's 

Knackig, trailig rauf und wieder runter:

//Rettershof/Öhlmühlweg/nfh/Esels(h)eck/Fuchsstein/trailig hoch zur 5-Wege-Kreuzung/wieder runter zum Tillmannsweg/Quellenabschnitt des Reichenbach-Trails wieder rauf/kleiner Feldi u.a. via grüner Punkt/X-Trail/RK/RK-Trail/Ölmühlweg/Rettershof/Bahn-Trail/fbh//

Diesmal nur etwas Trail-Cleaning auf dem Bahn-Trail, insb. auf dem geräumten Abschnitt den Weg etwas gereinigt


----------



## bone peeler (29. April 2010)

@ Fürst: km/hm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Fürst: km/hm?



30 km/15er-Schnitt/ca. 700hm (kann ich nur schätzen, da ich die Höhenmesser an meinen Polars schon seit Jahren ausgeschaltet habe, um die Batterien zu schonen)

War keine Monstertour, aber eine sehr schöne zweistündige Feierabendrunde - eigentlich die schönste Tour bisher in diesem Frühjahr 

Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (29. April 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was gabs an dem Weg denn auszusetzen?



weiss ich auch net  (hoffentlich liest se net mit...)


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2010)

gn8 ihr taunusritter


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2010)

morsche

warm, sehr warm, trocken, ziemlich trocken, windig
und fast schon hell, wenn ich fahre


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

Moin 

Nach 7 Bike-Tagen ist heute mal Ruhepause angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

Moin 

Nach 7 Bike-Tagen ist heute mal Ruhepause angesagt.


----------



## bone peeler (30. April 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

Die Beschreibung der neuen Topo Karte von Garmin "Transalpin" klingt interessant


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit demnächst KH ?



A. und ich haben jetzt mal grob für den 14. Mai (Brückenfreitag) KH angepeilt, sofern es das Wetter hergibt


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2010)

der regen rollt so langsam von südwesten heran. mal schauen, ob ich heut trocken heimkomme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

Ich werde trocken heimkommen - Ich muss leider nur das Dach schliessen


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2010)

feigling


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

So langsam aber sicher heisst es wieder:


*Mahlzeit!!!*


----------



## bone peeler (30. April 2010)

So langsam aber sicher heisst es wieder:


*Wochenende!!!


*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

Jetzt heisst es aber ganz sicher erstmal:

**Bäuerchen!!!**


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2010)

gleich geht´s heim. wahrscheinlich sogar im trockenen


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2010)

erster


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2010)

Yepp - ist noch trocken

Ich konnte oben ohne heim düsen und gerade sogar noch der meditativen Vierradpflege frönen  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2010)

moin

shicndregg wedder für radrennen heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2010)

moin moin 

Sieht ja wirklich heute wettermässig nicht schön aus da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (1. Mai 2010)

moin... es gibt wetter? da lass ich die rollläden gleich unten und schlaf weiter.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2010)

Im 2010er Alpen Special der Mountain Bike sind sehr interessante Touren ab La Thuile 

Das wäre auch mal was


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> shicndregg wedder für radrennen heute



hab aufs wedder :kotz: und bin trotdem gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2010)

... und ich hab' gerade mal wieder eine längere Spintrainer-Einheit absolviert


----------



## bone peeler (1. Mai 2010)

... und ich schau den Rennern im HR zu...


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2010)

Man, machen die Helis einen Lärm.
Hab mir das kurze Spektakel gerade mal von weitem über's Feld angeschaut, weil ich eh gerade Müll auf den Kompost gebracht habe.


----------



## bone peeler (1. Mai 2010)

... und Fabian Wegmann hat seinen Sieg vom Vorjahr wiederholt. Gratulation!!!


----------



## Hopi (1. Mai 2010)

taaattaaaaaaaaaaa die ersten 200m am Händchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2010)

Wir waren dann heute noch am Winterstein 

... aber per Pedes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Sieht ja noch ganz gut aus da draussen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2010)

moin moin


----------



## bone peeler (2. Mai 2010)

moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2010)

A. und ich sind von einer schönen Taunus-Runde zurück 

Das Wetter hat sich bisher gehalten


----------



## ratte (2. Mai 2010)

Wir haben uns gerade mal auf acht Rollen fortbewegt. Gaaanz kleine Runde, ob wir (ich ) das überhaupt noch können. Waren pünktlich vor Einstzen der überhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit wieder daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2010)

Yepp - Pünktlich um 14:00 Uhr gab es einen kleinen Weltuntergang in fbh


----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2010)

wann möchte sich denn der Fürst mal auf ein halbes Fahrrad setzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gerade mal auf acht Rollen fortbewegt.



A. hat ihre auch wieder 'rausgekramt und plant auch mal wieder eine Runde zu drehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> wann möchte sich denn der Fürst mal auf ein halbes Fahrrad setzen



Bei Gelegenheit gerne, wie lange brauchte denn der Ritter Hopi, bis er die 200m am Händchen geschafft hat?


----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2010)

Wegen der Rippe konnte ich nicht so viel üben, also gestern war das dritte mal und die letzten beiden ca. je 1 Stunde. 
Die 200m brauchte ich aber noch das Händchen meiner lieben Frau  aber ich denke noch 2 - 3 Stunden dann geht es auch ohne Hilfe.

Uns wurde von kompetenter Seite gesagt, dass wir uns natürlich mit 26" gleich  etwas schweres aufgehalst haben, auf 20" würde man schneller lernen. Aber wer will schon mit 20" im Taunus fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2010)

wenn es für das Gelände sein soll, dann 26"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2010)

... verdammt tricky so ein Einrad   

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

morsche

frisch + (noch) trocken. herbstliche frühnebelstimmung über den feldern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> herbstliche frühnebelstimmung über den feldern



Nicht nur über den Feldern, sondern auch auf der B8 bei Bad Soden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht nur über den Feldern, sondern auch auf der B8 bei Bad Soden



entlarvt, fauler sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

Wieso entlarvt? - Ich stehe dazu, mehrere Fetische zu haben


----------



## Hopi (3. Mai 2010)

http://www.einradladen.net/shop/show_product.php/cPath/2_39/products_id/817

Hier Herr Fürst  günstig zum üben 

obwohl ich das hier wohl nehmen würde.

http://www.einradladen.net/shop/show_product.php/cPath/1/products_id/454

weil es nicht wirklich viel kostet aber schon belastbar ist


----------



## bone peeler (3. Mai 2010)

Buenos Tardes Amigos...


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

es wird feucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

Stimmt - Laut Regenradar aber erstmal nicht allzu lange


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

jetzt würde ich wohl trocken heimkommen ... aber ein stündchen muß ich noch ausharren. es bleibt spannend ...


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

jetzt wirds wieder eng ...


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt wirds wieder eng ...



geschafft. nahezu trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

geschafft. oben ohne heimgekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

geschafft. oben ohne heimgekommen


----------



## bone peeler (3. Mai 2010)

Irgendwas spinnt doch beim Fürsten... oder drückst Du einfach nach dem absenden später nochmal F5?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

... nein, es ist nachwievor das Problem mit dem Direktantworten 

Dauert oftmals ewig lange und dann kommt ohne mein weiteres Zutun die Meldung, dass ich innerhalb von 30 Sekunden nicht 2xmal Posten kann.

Ich tippe nur den Text und drücke auf Antworten.


----------



## bone peeler (3. Mai 2010)

Wir sollten das mal einem Mod mitteilen... denn nach meinen Beobachtungen tritt das nur hier auf... und in keinem anderem Thread...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

Vllt. will man uns ja ausbremsen, um das Lösen von K-Fragen zu erschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2010)

das dachte ich mir auch gerade aber der Fürst ist schon ein Fux und war schneller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2010)

... ähh: Der Fürst ist der Fürst und der Fux der Fux  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ähh: Der Fürst ist der Fürst und der Fux der Fux
> 
> Edit: Gute Nacht



3 x zustimm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2010)

moin

frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2010)

alles und/oder draussen?


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> alles und/oder draussen?



alles und draussen


----------



## bone peeler (4. Mai 2010)

Morsche...

... ich dachte es wird Sommer und nicht Winter... *bibber*


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Biker des Nordens 

Ich werde mich heute endlich mal wiedeer mit dem Bike zur Arbeit machen  denke jedoch daran mich komplett mit GoreTex zu verhüllen  Es regnet zwar gerade nicht, aber es hat die letzten 4 Tage nahezu ununterbrochen geregnet, denke mal es wird dementsprechend sehr nass sein .... von unten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2010)

Hier in FFM ist es trocken 

Die zweirädrige Fahrt war sehr schön. Es war in der Tat recht frisch und die dünnen langen Handschuhe hätte nicht ausgereicht, wenn ich nicht ob der vielen Freihändigfahrerei die Arme hätte verschränken könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

uf in den Matsch .....  bis denne


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freihändigfahrerei



das funktioniert bei meinem bike ob des schwerpunktes (zum glück) nicht. vorne ist so wenig gewicht drauf, dass das vorderrad sofort zu eiern beginnt, wenn man die hände vom lenker nimmt und aufrecht sitzt. dann bleiben dir keine 10 sekunden und du lernst fliegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2010)

... bei mir funktioniert das mit jedem meiner Bikes (zum Glück)


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

ohjehohjeh 

1. Es sollte nicht regnen, aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit war so hoch das ich doch komplett befeuchtet wurde .... Dank GoreTex (Jacke) und Schoeller Gewebe mit 3XDRY (Hose) blieb ioch dann doch trocken 
2. Andere ziehen Bleiwesten und Gewichte zum Laufen an, ich montiere Maxxis (Highroller 2.5) Reifen .... Ok vom Grip her wirklich sehrsehrsehr gut .... aber der Rollwiderstand ist auch um einiges höher im Gegensatz zu meinen FA's ..... Zumindest bei meinem jetzigen Fitnesszustand eine zu grosse Bürde. Also werde ich wieder auf FA umsteigen ..... braucht jemand neue HR's in 2.5  Ich denke ich werde Maxxisreifen erstmal nur noch für Bergabfahrten verwenden, für normale Touren frisst er mir zuviel meiner kargen Energiereserven  schade der Grip und sicherlich auch die Pannensicherheit finde ich schon sehr gut .....
Achja ohne Freihändig fahren geht mit denen gut 

Fazit: 

1. Traue nicht dem Wetterbericht und
2. Ich bin ziemlich schlapp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2010)

Hier in FFM sieht es Wetter echt gut aus 

Bin mit dem CC unterwegs und werde, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, nachher noch eine Runde über Hofheim um den Staufen drehen, um etwas abzutrailen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nachher noch eine Runde über Hofheim um den Staufen drehen, um etwas abzutrailen



Done 

Es war sehr schön sonnig, aber recht frisch.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

Interessant 

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,692438,00.html

achja hier war es kalt und nieselregen


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2010)

Erste kleine Erfolge tun sich auf


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

Hej Cool  Ich glaube ich kaufe mir auch eins .... ein kleines zum ueben  sind echt schon reichlich lässig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2010)

Mit einem 20" lernt man wohl viel schneller  aber ich will ja Berg rauf und Berg runter  da hätte ich dann ein zweites gebraucht.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

Ne ehrlich Respekt  für 6 Stunden sieht das schon gut aus 

Wie war denn das Aufsteigen? ging das gut oder dauert erst Jahre bis man erstmal darauf sitzen kann?


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2010)

Nix 6 Stunden, 6 Tage an denen ich mir mal einpaar Minuten zum üben genommen habe. In Zeit komme ich gerade mal auf 3 Stunden. 

Als Aufsteigen ist noch mit Hilfe (Zaun, Ratte, oder was auch immer) ist noch nicht perfekt, aber nach den ersten 20 Minuten  geht es schon ganz gut. 
Ratte kann ja auch schon am Händchen fahren, Sonntag haben wir kurz geübt und da kam ich 200m an der Hand und 2 - 6 Kurbeldrehungen wenn ich mich von der Hand löste. Heute wollte ich einfach weiter kommen  und es ging


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

Dafür finde ich das schon viel ...... ich brauch bestimmt 6 Tage a 8 stunden um so weit zu kommen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2010)

Hunger, ich mach mal den Grill an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2010)

@Hopi: Gute Nacht 

@All: Respekt 

.... ähh, ich meine umgekehrt natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (4. Mai 2010)

gude ihr bube....

sag wieder mal hallo


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2010)

@hopi : da kannste ja bald die wiese runter zur kamera fahren 

gn8


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2010)

Ich arbeite daran


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2010)

moin

so langsam wirds winter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Moin 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> sag wieder mal hallo



Gude Berto , alles fit?


----------



## bone peeler (5. Mai 2010)

Moin....


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin 

wo habe ich bloss meine Wintersachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Yepp - war oben ohne heute trotz Standheizung/Airscarf/Sitzheizung frisch draussen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2010)

Hier ist es nass und kalt 

  Ich denke ich werde heute auch den Chauffeurservice in ANspruchnehmen. War gerade draussen und wollte mit dem Velo los ..... wusch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Ich werde mich heute abend nochmal per Bike in den Taunus aufmachen, um den vorläufig letzten schönen Tag zu auszunutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich packe wieder das Snowboard aus  wir haben ja eh neue Rucksäcke bestellt die wohl morgen kommen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2010)

Yepp Schneefall bis auf 1500 m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Schraub' doch Dein Einrad auf's Snowboard


----------



## Alberto68 (5. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> Gude Berto , alles fit?



Aber sowas von fit... ich könnte heute einen Baum ausreissen
ich war am 1.mai mit dem RR unterwegs ....abgesperrte Strassen sind cool 
ist ein echtes Erlebnis kann ich jedem mal empfehlen

so aber jetzt wird er Renner wieder eingemottet und mit Stollenreifen wieder Spuren gezogen  ich glaube ich muss mir demnächst mal überlegen was, der Nachfolger von meinem Rocky Slayer wird.

frohes Schaffen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2010)

ein neues Rocky Slayer  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460202


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...frohes Schaffen



Wünsch' uns doch nicht so etwas Böses 

Vllt. können wir demnächst ja mal wieder eine Runde mit Stollenreifen zusammen drehen


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2010)

mal schauen, ob ich mich heute abend noch mal in den taunus wage. wenn es weiter so extrem frisch und windigt bleibt, habe ich allerdings trotz schönem wetter wenig lust


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

War gestern schon so und es war trotzdem sehr schön 

Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich meine Runde zwischen Romberg und Rossert drehen


----------



## Alberto68 (5. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ein neues Rocky Slayer
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460202



will nicht mehr so ein schaufelpferd und viel zu schwer

leicht und schnell soll es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (5. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> War gestern schon so und es war trotzdem sehr schön
> 
> Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich meine Runde zwischen Romberg und Rossert drehen




wann willst denn los fahren ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wann willst denn los fahren ?



Ca. kurz vor 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Alberto68 (5. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ca. kurz vor 18:00 Uhr.



wennich früh aus dem Irrenhaus komme melde ich mich bei dir auf dem handy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wennich früh aus dem Irrenhaus komme melde ich mich bei dir auf dem handy


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2010)

meiner einer widmet sich jetzt der rasenpflege. gefühlte -1 grad  im hohen taunus sind mir dann doch zu viel . habschkaanboggdruff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

... genau deshalb werde ich wie gesagt eine Tour machen, die mich nicht ganz nach oben führt, aber trotzdem Spass macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

:daumen Schön war's 

Nicht zu kalt (langes Freeride-Shirt mit Funktionsunterhemd, Baggys und dünne lange Handschuhe haben gereicht) 

Die Bedingungen waren ideal zum trail-rocken


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2010)

Für die interessierten 

es geht wieder los 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2010)

Ich sag' dann präventiv schon mal Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die interessierten
> 
> es geht wieder los
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366



hätt ich ja fast den start verpasst  danke 
aber immer auch schön die "snake reloaded" mitlesen 

gn8


----------



## bone peeler (5. Mai 2010)

Der Stuntzi ist einfach nur der Hammer... wenn mich jemand sponsort fahr ich mit ihm... *g*

GN8!


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

moin

heute aufgrund der feuchten wetterlage mal 4 rädrig mit festdach unterwegs ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...aufgrund der feuchten wetterlage ...



... blieb heute das Dach zu


----------



## bone peeler (6. Mai 2010)

moin... heut mal von unterwegs auf dem Weg zum Zahnarzt... im Stau stehend...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich sag' dann mal wieder: *Mahlzeit !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

ich will heute mal nach kronberg und ein paar neue reifen für mein  argon kaufen ...
sach ma, wahltho, gehen in den argon-rahmen auch 2.4 er von schwalbe 
2.3 " ist ja das offizielle limit, aber die reifen bauen ja meist unterschiedlich breit trotz gleicher "-angabe ...

welche reifen fahrt ihr z. z. ?
habe den neuen nobby nic im visier, denke aber auch über den racing ralph nach. mit dem rr sind ja doch viele bei jedem wetter unterwegs und ich hab noch keinen wegen traktionsmangel fluchen hören ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gehen in den argon-rahmen auch 2.4 er von schwalbe



 Nie ausprobiert

Ich fahre an allen drei Nicolais, inkl. dem Argon RoCC den Maxxis Minion 2.35. Der baut recht schmal, aber manchmal höre ich am Argon trotzdem wie ein Stein zwischen Strebe und Reifen durchgezogen wird.

Ich würde mal tippen, dass 2.4 zuviel des Guten ist.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> welche reifen fahrt ihr z. z. ?
> habe den neuen nobby nic im visier, denke aber auch über den racing ralph nach. mit dem rr sind ja doch viele bei jedem wetter unterwegs und ich hab noch keinen wegen traktionsmangel fluchen hören ...



Welche Reifen wir zur Zeit fahren? Fast nebensächlich. Ich weiß nur, was ich für die Zukunft fahre...oder auch nicht mehr:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460417


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, was ich für die Zukunft fahre...oder auch nicht mehr:



Gut, dass ich mene alten Nobby Nic Vorräte dann doch bald aufgebraucht sind


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

hmm, vielleicht wirds doch ein conti ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

ach menno, wär ich gestern nachmittag losgezogen, bräuchte ich mir jetzt nicht den kopf zerbrechen. der nobby war eigentlich aufgrund guter erfahrungen gesetzt ...  blödes schwalbe, blödes 

edit : das wäre unterm alten bohle noch vor ein paar wochen vielleicht nicht so gelaufen ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

und was mach ich jetzt mit meinem schwalbe marathon plus 

seit jahren unplattbar auf tausenden a******-kilometern  einen vergleichbaren reifen kenn ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Conti Town & Country 

Mein Asphaltreifen seit 15 Jahren - Es gibt nichts Besseres, insb. in Sachen Rollwiderstand & Pannensicherheit


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2010)

muss ich jetzt doch Maxxiss fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2010)

wie unterscheide ich den die ganzen Reifen voneinander  die Maxxis natürlich mit 1Ply und 2Ply


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Ich nehm immer den Maxxis Minion FR XC 60a 2,35 FALT, den gibt es bei bike-mailorder.de recht günstig.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2010)

vielleicht muss ich doch mal von den 2.5 auf die 2.35 umsteigen  die dicken gibt es meist nur in der Monsterschwer und Monsterrollwiderstands variante


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

der minion ist aber ganz schön schwer


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2010)

der
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/691/6667/Bereifung_Minion__EXO_Protection_DH_F_60a_MaxxPro
oder der
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/436/1964/Bereifung_High_Roller_60a_MaxxPro
oder der
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/436/1940/Bereifung_Minion_DH_F_42a_Super_Tacky
oder der 
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/436/1943/Bereifung_Minion_DH_F_60a_MaxxPro
für hinten
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/436/1950/Bereifung_Minion_DH_R_60a_MaxxPro
oder....

ich bin mit Maxxis überfordert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der minion ist aber ganz schön schwer



Das Gewicht der Faltversion ist für das was sie leistet völlig ok 

In Sachen Grip etc. dem Nobby Nic um Einiges überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

wie sieht die pannenstatistik aus ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt doch Maxxiss fahren



Muss ich jetzt 5 Sätze wegschmeissen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

... ich würd' sie symbolisch verbrennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die dicken gibt es meist nur in der Monsterschwer und Monsterrollwiderstands variante



Sind sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer den Maxxis Minion FR XC 60a 2,35 FALT, den gibt es bei bike-mailorder.de recht günstig.



Korrektur: tlw. hab' ich auch die DH-Version.



mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/436/1950/Bereifung_Minion_DH_R_60a_MaxxPro



Die Typenvielfalt bei den Minions ist wirklich verwirrend..

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, Hauptsache Minion in der Faltversion - wegen des Gewichtes und dann sind so auch nicht wirklich viel schwerer als ein NN


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie sieht die pannenstatistik aus ?



fettes selbstzitat, da vom fürsten noch unbeantwortet 
auf jetzt, ne knappe stunde hab ich nur noch ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> fettes selbstzitat, da vom fürsten noch unbeantwortet
> auf jetzt, ne knappe stunde hab ich nur noch ...



Also letztens, in der Provence, hatte nur einer ´nen Platten.....


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Also letztens, in der Provence, hatte nur einer ´nen Platten.....



verdächtig ...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2010)

und der fuhr FA


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und der fuhr FA



Hab´ich was vergessen?


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und der fuhr FA



ah, die von den bösen vögeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

hab übrigens beschlossen, meine schwa*** schläuche noch weiter zu fahren. da hatte ich noch nie andere ...
mal schauen, was da der markt an tauglichen alternativen für die zukunft bereithält ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah, die von den bösen vögeln ...



Welche Bösen vögeln?


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

wo bleibt eigentlich der fürst  er wird doch nicht oben ohne unterwegs und abgesoffen sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> fettes selbstzitat, da vom fürsten noch unbeantwortet



Gut, aber ich verwende bei all unseren Bikes ja grundsätzlich seit 15 Jahren zusätzlich noch Antiplatt


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Welche Bösen vögeln?


da gibts so ein sprichwort :
eine schwa*** macht noch keinen bike-sommer...
man braucht mindestens zwei davon oder man heißt hopi


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vielleicht muss ich doch mal von den 2.5 auf die 2.35 umsteigen  die dicken gibt es meist nur in der Monsterschwer und Monsterrollwiderstands variante



ich fahr hinten den Schwalbe FA 2,35 und vorne Schwalbe MM 2,5
 für den 'Taunus für mich ne super kombi


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Mai 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fahr hinten den Schwalbe FA 2,35 und vorne Schwalbe MM 2,5
> für den 'Taunus für mich ne super kombi



Informiere Dich erstmal, ob Du diese "Bösen Vögel" überhaupt noch 
fahen darfst...........


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

so, back from crowncastle ...

... die im übrigen zu den abgemahnten shops gehören ! 

zur auswahl standen nun :

conti rubber queen 2.2
maxxis ardent 2.25

und es ist ein ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und es ist ein ...



oh, sorry. es sind natürlich zwei ...

hab übrigens mal sch***** direkt angeschrieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Hab' dann angesichts des Wetters noch eine Spin-Trainer Einheit absolviert 

Heute bin ich froh darüber, zwei Sat-Programme aufnehmen zu können:
1. Mare TV mit einem Bericht über Neuseeland
2. American Chopper auf Sky HD mit einem Besuch bei der Schmiede aus der mein vierrädriges Gefährt stammt


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

mare tv wird geguckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

... ich schaue auch gerade mit, werde aber später nochmal von Anfang an schauen 

Ich sage aber schon mal GN8


----------



## bone peeler (6. Mai 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

na gut, damit ihr alle schön schlafen könnt :

der maxxis ardent wird morgen montiert. schaun mer mal, obs die richtige wahl war ...

gn8


----------



## wondermike (6. Mai 2010)

Langsam wird's Ernst... 

Über's Wochenende bin ich dann auch mal wieder im Hessischen. Da werde ich dann mal anfangen zu packen. Hat jemand Lust, am Wochenende zu helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2010)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

?? was hast du denn geschrieben ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)

Bei einer Computermesse (ComDex) hat Bill Gates die Computer Industrie mit der Auto Industrie verglichen und das folgende Statement abgegeben:

"Wenn General Motors (GM) mit der Technologie so mitgehalten hätte wie die Computer Industrie, dann würden wir heute alle 25-Dollar-Autos fahren, die 1000 Meilen / Gallone Sprit fahren würden."

Als Antwort darauf veröffentlichte General Motors (Mr.Welch persönlich) eine Presse-Erklärung mit folgendem Inhalt:

Wenn GM eine Technologie wie MS (Mocrosoft) entwickelt hätte, dann würden wir heute alle Autos mit folgenden Eigenschaften fahren:

1) Ihr Auto würde ohne erkennbaren Grund zweimal am Tag einen Unfall haben.
2) Jedesmal, wenn die Linien auf der Strasse neu gezeichnet werden, müsste man ein neues Auto kaufen.
3) Gelegentlich würde ein Auto ohne erkennbaren Grund auf der Autobahn einfach ausgehen und man würde das einfach akzeptieren, neu starten und weiterfahren.
4) Wenn man bestimmte Manöver durchführt, wie z.B. eine Linkskurve, würde das Auto einfach ausgehen und sich weigern neu zu starten. Man müsste dann den Motor neu installieren.
5) Man kann nur alleine in dem Auto sitzen, es sei denn, man kauft "Car95" oder "CarNT". Aber dann müsste man jeden Sitz einzeln bezahlen.
6) Macintosh würde Autos herstellen, die mit Sonnenenergie fahren, zuverlässig laufen, fünfmal so schnell und zweimal so leicht zu fahren sind, aber dafür nur auf 5% aller Strassen fahren.
7) Die Öl-Kontroll-Leuchte, die Warnlampen für Temperatur und Batterie würden durch eine "Genereller Auto Fehler"-Warnlampe ersetzt.
8) Neue Sitze würden erfordern, dass alle die selbe Gesäß-Grösse haben.
9) Das Airbag System würde fragen "Sind Sie sicher ?" bevor es auslöst.
10) Gelegentlich würde das Auto sie ohne erkennbaren Grund aussperren. Sie können nur mit einem Trick wieder aufschliessen und zwar müsste man gleichzeitig den Türgriff ziehen, den Schlüssel drehen und mit einer Hand an die Radio-Antenne fassen.
11) General Motors würde Sie zwingen, mit jedem Auto einen Deluxe-Kartensatz der Firma Rand-McNally (seit neustem eine GM-Tochter) mit zu kaufen, auch wenn Sie diesen Kartensatz nicht brauchen oder möchten. Wenn Sie diese Option nicht wahrnehmen, würde das Auto sofort 50% langsamer werden (oder schlimmer). Darüberhinaus würde GM deswegen ein Ziel von Untersuchungen der Justiz.
12) Immer dann, wenn ein neues Auto von GM hergestellt werden würde, müssten alle Autofahrer das Autofahren neu erlernen, weil keiner der Bedien-Hebel genau so funktionieren würde, wie in den alten Autos.
13) Man müsste den "START"-Knopf drücken, um den Motor auszuschalten.


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2010)

Als guten Ersatz für Schwalbe kann ich Ibex empfehlen, Faltversion in 2,4 wiegt 840g und wir hatten bis jetzt erst einen Durchschlag.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

das ist Onza oder?


----------



## bone peeler (7. Mai 2010)

moin...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

Oh, vergessen

Guten Morgen liebe Forumsmitleser und mitleserinnen


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2010)

jepp, der Onza hat im trockenen einen super Grip, im feuchten haben wir ihn noch nicht getestet, da machen wir mal die Tage einen Testlauf. Aber schlimmer als die MM von Geierwally  kann es nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2010)

freizeit 

so, die ardent´s sind montiert und warten nun auf besseres wetter ...

einziges problem bisher : die stollen sind zu groß, so dass mein neoprenschutzding schleift. also hab ich es erst mal runtergeschmissen. schade, denn das war schon ganz gut ... 
vielleicht hat sich das mit dem schleifen nach ein paar touren erledigt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)

... dann musst Du das neoprenschutzding aber dran lassen, damit es nach ein paar touren nicht mehr schleift


----------



## bone peeler (7. Mai 2010)

Noch 2 Stündchen... dann ist 

_*WOCHENENDE!!!*_


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2010)

geht das in D auch 



lustig ) ​


1. Öffne ein neues Word-Dokument

2. Schreib das Wort "Disko" (mit einem großen D)

3. Markier das geschriebene Wort "Disko"

4. klick das markierte Wort mit der rechten Maustaste an

5. Wähle im Kontextfenster "Synonyme" aus

6. Betrachte das 3te Alternativwort

7. Man wundert sich, was Microsoft für Ideen hat​


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)

Schon kurios, was es in der E-Bucht so alles gibt


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2010)

wenn Leute auf Luftgitarren oder Schnee von gestern bieten, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn auch das gekauft wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist wohl zu erwarten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2010)

Fertisch mit -en

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2010)

moin

sorry für die verspätung, musste erst mal stuntzis berichte lesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2010)

Wie bitte, der Fux vernachlässigst Deine Plauscherpflichten, da ist der Fürst aber  äußerst ungehalten


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2010)

so ist das eben, wenn der große meister in ferne gefilde zum virtuellen mitbiken ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2010)

Auf Grund Zeitmangels war heute nur eine kompakte -Einheit möglich.


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2010)

so, zurück von meiner ersten geotagging runde. die rohdaten sind schon mal gefixt, jetzt  müssen diese nur noch zusammengeführt werden ...
dabei noch jemanden beim verstecken eines geocaches erwischt und somit gleich ohne gps den cache auf dem rückweg gefunden


----------



## bone peeler (8. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen.... *gäääähn*

oh ... ich sehe grad das es Zeit ist für ein Mittagsschläfchen....


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2010)

Bei mir hat heute die Packerei angefangen. Am 29.05. werde ich dann den schönen Gefilden des Taunus endgültig Adieu sagen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2010)

Heute ueber den Zimmerberg, Hütten, Gottschalkenberg, Gubel, Sihlsprung, Sihlbrugg und Langnau getourt ..... leider nur ein paar Bilder  aber schee wars 




Federwege genutzt 






schöne Aussicht 



das haben wir uns verdient




58 km; 1023 hm; 4:35 min


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Am 29.05. werde ich dann den schönen Gefilden des Taunus endgültig Adieu sagen.



 ja wie jetzt 

wohin geht denn die *urlaubs*reise ?


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2010)

Sooo, Sabine kann jetzt auch die ersten Meter ohne Hilfe auf dem Einrad fahren  und ich komme immer besser im Garten die Wiese runter. Nur ohne Stange aufsteigen klappt noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir hat heute die Packerei angefangen. Am 29.05. werde ich dann den schönen Gefilden des Taunus endgültig Adieu sagen.



Und wann ist die Abschiedsparty?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2010)

Wo geht es hin .... An den Rhein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2010)

N'abend 



wondermike schrieb:


> Am 29.05. werde ich dann den schönen Gefilden des Taunus endgültig Adieu sagen.



War ja schon länger klar, dass das jetzt bald passieren würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja wie jetzt
> 
> wohin geht denn die *urlaubs*reise ?



Schön wär's. 



Hopi schrieb:


> Und wann ist die Abschiedsparty?



Mal sehen... 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo geht es hin .... An den Rhein



Korrekt, nach Neuss, um genau zu sein. Düsseldorf war doch nicht so das  Wahre.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Korrekt, nach Neuss, um genau zu sein. Düsseldorf war doch nicht so das  Wahre.



Wieso denn jetzt nach Neuss?


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso denn jetzt nach Neuss?





wondermike schrieb:


> *Düsseldorf war doch nicht so das  Wahre.*



W.l.k.i.k.i.V.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich schon gelesen, aber verrätst Du uns vllt. auch warum D'dorf nicht das Wahre war? 

Ich habe meine Jugend übrigens in Kaarst-Büttgen verbracht 

Naja, da hast Du wenigstens einen Berg in der Nähe: Die Braunkohleabraumhalde bei Grevenbroich 

Und Skifahren kannst Du auch ganzjährig  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2010)

Neuss hat eine geile Skihalle


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gelesen, aber verrätst Du uns vllt. auch warum D'dorf nicht das Wahre war?



Also, gut, weil Du's bist. 

In Düsseldorf scheint es unmöglich zu sein, nicht in der Nähe einer Autobahn oder Bahnlinie zu wohnen. Außerdem wird da für jede Bruchbude ein Vermögen verlangt. Und ich habe festgestellt, dass die Großstadt einfach nichts mehr ist für mich. Neuss ist zwar total spießig und erinnert an ein großes Altenwohnheim, aber das ist wohl genau das richtige für mich. 




wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Jugend übrigens in Kaarst-Büttgen verbracht



In Kaarst war ich neulich auch mal. Kam mir gleich ein bisschen seltsam vor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

Moin 



Hopi schrieb:


> Neuss hat eine geile Skihalle



 Die Skihalle steht auf einer ehemaligen Müllkippe wo ich damals immer unseren Sperrmüll hingebracht habe 

WM kann jetzt jedenfalls aufs RR umsteigen; in der Gegend sieht Du nämlich schon Morgens, wer Mittags zum Essen kommt und die o.g. Braunkohleabraumhalde ist die höchste Erhebung weit und breit


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2010)

moin !

wm, das machste doch nicht freiwillig, oder 

so, jetzt aber ab zu stuntzi und seinem padawan ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

... und ich werde mich mal fürs tägliche Sporteln präparieren 

Heute bleibt leider wieder nur Zeit für eine schnelle -Einheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2010)

wer ist Stunzi's Padawan 

achja Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute bleibt leider wieder nur Zeit für eine schnelle -Einheit.



 Done!

Hat hier gerade angefangen zu regnen, also nicht schade, dass heute keine Zeit für Outdoor-Biken ist


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen.

Auch Düsseldorf hat ruhige Ecken. Hab 7 Jahre in D-Hamm gewohnt und das fast zu Studentenwohnheimspreisen. Ausblick aufs Feld, 5 Minuten Fußweg zum Rhein, solide Vekehrsanbindung mit und ohne Auto. Für Großstadtmuffel wie mich ideal.
Was woanders die Höhenmeter sind, ist am Niederrhein der Wind. 

Boah, was für ein Wetter da draußen. 
Da verkrümmel sich die ratte doch gleich wieder in ihr Loch.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2010)

Morgen gibt es was neues


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer ist Stunzi's Padawan



er hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455044


----------



## bone peeler (9. Mai 2010)

Morsche...

So ein Mist, das gestrige schöne Wetter halb verpennt und halb mit Grillen verbracht und heut ist wieder so ein Mistwetter... ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Auch Düsseldorf hat ruhige Ecken. Hab 7 Jahre in D-Hamm gewohnt und das fast zu Studentenwohnheimspreisen. Ausblick aufs Feld, 5 Minuten Fußweg zum Rhein, solide Vekehrsanbindung mit und ohne Auto. Für Großstadtmuffel wie mich ideal.



Ich bin jetzt in Neuss-Grimlinghausen gelandet. Auch direkt am Rhein, aber auf der anderen Seite. Da muss ich nur über den Fluss schwimmen, schon bin ich in D'dorf...


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in Neuss-Grimlinghausen gelandet. Auch direkt am Rhein, aber auf der anderen Seite. Da muss ich nur über den Fluss schwimmen, schon bin ich in D'dorf...


Da reicht schon treiben lassen, oder? 

Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute im Rheinland.


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Da reicht schon treiben lassen, oder?



Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. 



ratte schrieb:


> Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute im Rheinland.



Danke. Bike-technisch ist es ja wirklich keine Verbesserung. 

Aber im neuen Job läuft's recht gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

Der Fürst und sein Filius sind wohlbehalten im fürstlichen Streitwagen von den Mutter-/Großmutter-/Urgroßmuttertagsfeierlichkeiten im fernen Bochum zurückgekehrt


----------



## bone peeler (9. Mai 2010)

Und ich von einer kleinen Flachlandrunde rund ums Örtchen... und muss feststellen: Mit erneuter Entzündung der Bizeps-Sehne und leichter Erkältung machts einfach keinen Spass...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Boah, was für ein Wetter da draußen.



Wir hatten Glück: Auf der Hinfahrt Regen bis kurz hinter Idstein und ab da trocken hin und zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es was neues



Es gibt doch jeden Tag was Neues  

Ich glaub' ich steige jetzt nochmal auf den -Trainer, brauche nach insgesamt fast neun Stunden sitzen & mampfen nochmal etwas Bewegung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt doch jeden Tag was Neues
> 
> Ich glaub' ich steige jetzt nochmal auf den -Trainer,..



 Done - Jetzt geht's mir besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Danke. Bike-technisch ist es ja wirklich keine Verbesserung.



Nö - dafür hättest Du Dich Richtung Bergisches Land orientieren müssen 

Wenn ich (noch) da oben wäre, würde ich (noch) RR fahren


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2010)

ok, ich nehm einen Kirsch  Dann geht es mir auch besser 

gerade lecker Pizza (Piano Che: Schinken, Steinpilze, Ei, scharf und Knoblauch ) vertilgt und zum abrunden noch ein riesen Meringues mit Vanillegace, Rahm und Früchten eingeschaufelt  jetzt fühle ich mich etwas schwanger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2010)

Mein lieber Scholli 

Na dann GN8


----------



## bone peeler (9. Mai 2010)

@ Mzaskar: Man hofft Du trainierst das dann auch wieder ordentlich ab 

@ Alle: Gute Nacht. Selbige ist nämlich viel zu früh vorbei...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ok, ich nehm einen Kirsch  Dann geht es mir auch besser
> 
> gerade lecker Pizza (Piano Che: Schinken, Steinpilze, Ei, scharf und Knoblauch ) vertilgt und zum abrunden noch ein riesen Meringues mit Vanillegace, Rahm und Früchten eingeschaufelt  jetzt fühle ich mich etwas schwanger



Ist denn Dein neues Bike soooo leicht.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Trocken, aber frisch da draussen


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2010)

moin

schon wieder frei-tag


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin ihr Taunuspfadfinder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2010)

Die zweirädrig Fahrt nach FFM war trocken, angenehm und nicht zu frisch


----------



## bone peeler (10. Mai 2010)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2010)

Hmm, diese Krustibrötchen mit Krabben sind auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2010)

Wer nochmal biken will, sollte das übrigens heute tun. Morgen und Übermorgen soll das Wetter wieder schlechter werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2010)

Die zweirädrige Heimfahrt war sehr angenehm 

Nach 10 Tage planen ich für Morgen mal wieder einen Ruhetag und hoffe, dass ich meine Ausdauersportsucht zumindest Morgen bändigen kann 

Und hier noch was zum Alkoholabgewöhnen für die Nichtabstinenzler unter uns:http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ge...hirn-durch-alkohol-zirrhose-schock-fotos.html


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2010)

Es ist da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2010)

très chic 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (10. Mai 2010)

der ist ja dreckig  den würde ich gleich umtauschen 

Ich beglückwünsche dich zu deinem Kauf


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir hat heute die Packerei angefangen. Am 29.05. werde ich dann den schönen Gefilden des Taunus endgültig Adieu sagen.


Du auch! Guten Start! 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Es ist da
> 
> .............


Schönes Auto.....noch schönerer Hintergrund, gerade im dritten Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2010)

Oberiberg 

schöne Bikegegend


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2010)

glückwunsch in die schweiz und guts nächtle


----------



## bone peeler (11. Mai 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

Recht mild und bisher trocken drausen, heute ist aber Vierrad angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

Wer in Deutschland inzwischen so alles Abitur macht http://www.abendblatt.de/vermischtes/article1492083/Mit-Sturmhaube-und-Tarnanzug-auf-Lehrerjagd.html


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2010)

Das neue Wägelchen fährt ganz vortrefflich  Jetzt ist nur meine Garage kleiner geworden  muss mir eine Lösung für die Bikes ueberlegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

Stell' sie doch einfach ins Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2010)

Genau, dann sind sie doppelt verschlossen  kannst gleich mal bei der Versicherung fragen, ob das einen Rabat gibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

... und Du hast sie immer dabei


----------



## esp262 (11. Mai 2010)

so morgen gehts aufm prüfstand und mal schauen was anstatt der originalen 116ps rauskommt

letzes jahr 201.1 ps die sind diesmal zu schlagen 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzV3qbjgYqw"]YouTube- Werk 2 Motoring - Ascona c20ne Turbo[/nomedia]


so die erste probefahrt ist gemacht


----------



## esp262 (11. Mai 2010)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

Ein alter Ascona


----------



## Hopi (11. Mai 2010)

Das erinnert mich an die Zeiten, als ein Bekannter seinen schrottigen B Ascona aufmotzen wollte   Das Projekt wurde dann mit ein mal Diesel tanken beendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

Meine Schiegermama hat ihren Passat Diesel mal mit Benzin befüllt, das zog dann eine gründliche Reinigung beim VW-Fritzen nach sich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

So gegen 18:30 Uhr sollte der angekündigte Regen das Rhein-Main-Gebiet erreichen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2010)

Hier geht gerade die Welt unter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hoffe, dass ich meine Ausdauersportsucht zumindest Morgen bändigen kann



 Es hat nicht geklappt: Das Fleisch war willig und der Geist schwach, daher ich bin doch noch 'ne ausführliche -Einheit gefahren  



wahltho schrieb:


> So gegen 18:30 Uhr sollte der angekündigte Regen das Rhein-Main-Gebiet erreichen.



 Da konnte man ja fast die Uhr nach stellen: Pünktlich um 18:30 Uhr hat es angefangen zu regnen 

P.S: Doppeltes Selbstzitat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer in Deutschland inzwischen so alles Abitur macht http://www.abendblatt.de/vermischtes/article1492083/Mit-Sturmhaube-und-Tarnanzug-auf-Lehrerjagd.html



das wars mim Abiball


----------



## bone peeler (11. Mai 2010)

Feierabend...

Btw: Regen? Auf der Fahrt von KA nach DA und weiter bis nach Rödermark ging die Welt unter. Hab geschlagene 2,5h gebraucht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Tja bei Regen geht auf deutschen Strassen irgendwie ganz plötzlich nix mehr


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2010)

MoinMoinMoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (12. Mai 2010)

Moin. Heut ist's ein relativ kurzer Tag, danach gehts ins Wochende...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2010)

Heute ist mein letzter Tag vorm Urlaub ... fast 3 1/2 Wochen


----------



## bone peeler (12. Mai 2010)

So...


_* WOCHENENDE!!! 
*_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2010)

So ...


_*Urlaub!!! *_


...  und ich habe mich gerade mit meditativer Vierradpflege auf den Beginn desselbigen eingestimmt


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oberiberg
> 
> schöne Bikegegend



Ich bin noch nicht mal mit unserem Hausberg fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2010)

Fertisch mit 

G'Nacht auch


----------



## bone peeler (12. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mich auch ins Bettchen... wenn auch mit etwas schlechter Laune: An meinem Nerve ist der Hinterbau am oberen Wippenlager gerissen 

Also... GN8!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht mal mit unserem Hausberg fertig



You are welcome 

schau mal hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 



bone peeler schrieb:


> An meinem Nerve ist der Hinterbau am oberen Wippenlager gerissen



Mein Beileid


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2010)

mein Beileid  

Hoffe du bekommst schnell Ersatz 

PS:
Guten Morgen ihr Lieben  Wochenende  
Am Montag geht der neue Job los  Ich freue mich darauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen...

@ Waltho, Mzaskar: Danke 

Ich werd morgen mal bei Canyon anrufen. Zum Glück ist das ja ein einzelnes Teil sonst müsste der gesamte Rahmen getauscht werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2010)

Yepp - das kann man ersetzen


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

Hab nur noch nirgends gelesen das es das Teil einzeln gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch ein Rahmenersatzteil, das solltest Du beim Hersteller bekommen


----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Montag geht der neue Job los  Ich freue mich darauf



Warum haben sie Dich denn rausgeschmissen? Warst Du nicht brav?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja krass schi$$endreck frisch da draussen


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

Hat vielleicht jemand noch ´nen beheizten Bollerwagen rumstehen??? 

Obwohl... des Fürsten Streitwagen würde sich auch prächtig machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2010)

Genau ich schalt' gleich die Webasto an, setz' mich mit einem  Sixpack Clausthaler in der Garage in mein Vierrad und feiere Vatertag


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Warum haben sie Dich denn rausgeschmissen? Warst Du nicht brav?



Brauchte neue Herausforderungen 

gleiche Firma, ähnlicher Job, anderer Standort (Züri Nord statt Züri Süd) mehr Einfluss


----------



## karsten13 (13. Mai 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen mal bei Canyon anrufen. Zum Glück ist das ja ein einzelnes Teil sonst müsste der gesamte Rahmen getauscht werden.



Du wirst den Rahmen nach Koblenz schicken müssen, die werden dann den Hinterbau tauschen. Kenne einen Fall, wo der Rahmentausch (wegen Riss am Steuerrohr) sehr zügig und problemlos ging. Und natürlich bauen die alles um ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

@ Karsten: Kann man das net selber machen? Wenn nicht... naja... schaff ich ihn halt hin und mach mir ´nen schönen Tag in Kowelenz


----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brauchte neue Herausforderungen
> 
> gleiche Firma, ähnlicher Job, anderer Standort (Züri Nord statt Züri Süd) mehr Einfluss



Soso, dann bist Du jetzt große Scheffe? Na dann Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2010)

Fertisch mit der täglichen Ausdauersporteinheit


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube, Dein Fahrrad ist kaputt. 




bone peeler schrieb:


>


----------



## ratte (13. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend.
Melden uns heil nach zwei Tagen aus Winterberg zurück.
Streckenbeschaffenheit: cremig.  (O-Ton Bikeshop)
Aber *brrrr* war das frisch dort oben. Wie gut, wenn man ein beheiztes Zelt mit hatte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend.
Melde mich heil nach vier Stunden vom Familiengrillabend zurück.
Aber *brrrr* war das frisch draussen beim Grillen. Wie gut, wenn man eine beheizte Stube zum Essen hatte. 

Boah bin ich vollgemampft 



wondermike schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Dein Fahrrad ist kaputt.



 WM ist so scharfsinnig  



wahltho schrieb:


> ... mit einem  Sixpack Clausthaler ...



Mein Filius hat mir zum Vatertag wirklich ein Sixpack Clausthaler geschenkt 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2010)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin, ich dachte schon der Taunus schläft noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2010)

The Taunus never sleeps  

Wieder leicht erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit da draussen


----------



## Hopi (14. Mai 2010)

Moin Kinners,

na ja, so schlimm ist das Wetter doch nicht.


----------



## bone peeler (14. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2010)

Und wieder mal fertisch mit der -Einheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> na ja, so schlimm ist das Wetter doch nicht.



 Ja, ne - is' klar Atze 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Fux 

Habe Dich schon vermisst


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2010)

ich euch auch


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2010)

beepbeep 

Guten Morgen  Ich fahr mal ins Tessin dort scheint wenigstens die Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> beepbeep



Wenn schon dann: "PiepPiepPiep - Ich hab' Euch alle lieb!"- soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## bone peeler (15. Mai 2010)

Morsche...

Hab gestern schon Antwort von Canyon bekommen. Darf das Rad einschicken und es wird "wahrscheinlich" auf Garantie getauscht... YeeHaw


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2010)

Glühstrumpf 

Ich bin dann auch fertig mit der heutigen Sporteinheit


----------



## wondermike (15. Mai 2010)

Diese blöde besch***ene Umzieherei!!!!     

Allein das Gerümpel im keller loszuwerden ist eine Riesenaktion. Und dann wollte die Umzugsfirma heute Morgen Kartons liefern, die kommen jetzt erst heute Abend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2010)

Na dann bleibt Dir ja noch die ganze Nacht und der morgige Tag zum packen, soviel Krempel wirst Du in Deinem Junggesellenhaushalt ja wohl nicht haben *duckundwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann bleibt Dir ja noch die ganze Nacht und der morgige Tag zum packen, soviel Krempel wirst Du in Deinem Junggesellenhaushalt ja wohl nicht haben *duckundwech*



Jaja. Reib' nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2010)

Good Night, tonight


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2010)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2010)

morsche


----------



## bone peeler (16. Mai 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2010)

Morsche

brrr 

 ist das kalt draussen 



da war es gestern in der Sonnestube schöner 





Trail von Paradiso nach Arbostora und zurück  schönes Trailabenteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2010)

Hier im Taunus ist das Wetter heute besser, es scheint sogar mal wieder die Sonne


----------



## bone peeler (16. Mai 2010)

... nichts desto trotz weht ein frischer Wind.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ... nichts desto trotz weht ein frischer Wind.



... weshalb ich irgendwie lustlos bezüglich biken bin 

dafür den alt-plauscher maggo mit familie aufm verkaufsoffenen in kelkheim getroffen und natürlich kurz geplauscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2010)

... da muss ich nachher auch noch hin, A. arbeitet da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2010)

.. und fertig mit der täglichen Ausdauersporteinheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2010)

Bei diesem Stadtfest scheint Kelkheim kopf zu stehen. So konnte man heute bespielsweise im Eiscafe San Marco sitzend beobachten, wie eine Frau mit Hund von den lokalen Sheriffs in Handschellen zur Polizeiwache gebracht wurde 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 

... und weiterhin Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2010)

hatte eigentlich genug frei-tage ...

aber so einen start wie heute hätte ich auch nicht gebraucht :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

... was ist Dir denn widerfahren, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2010)

parallel zu meinem kurzurlaub war und ist mein kollege krank. heißt für mich jetzt die ganze woche auf einmal nacharbeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

Mein Beileid 

Sehr interessant!


----------



## bone peeler (17. Mai 2010)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich war gerade schon mit dem Bike in K'heim und werde mich jetzt gleich mal zu einer schnellen Runde in den Taunus aufmachen, um das gute Wetter noch auszunutzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und werde mich jetzt gleich mal zu einer schnellen Runde in den Taunus aufmachen, um das gute Wetter noch auszunutzen



 Done - schee war's, aber weiter oben auch ganz schön frisch und die Trails sind tlw. noch schmierig


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2010)

Sagg  Wann geht es los?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

Mi. Morgen


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2010)

naß


----------



## bone peeler (17. Mai 2010)

So.. meine entzündete Bizeps-Sehne entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zum Problem mit irgendwelchen Halswirbeln... daher erstmal MRT und dann weiterschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend 



wissefux schrieb:


> naß



 Stimmt - gut, dass ich das trockene Wetter am  Vormittag ausgenutzt habe


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe das schlechte Wetter genutzt und mir mal einen männlichen Bikeständer geschnitzt 



etwas gefaren wurde dann auch noch






und wo bin ich gewesen



Noch ein Tip


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe das schlechte Wetter genutzt und mir mal einen männlichen Bikeständer geschnitzt



Ist das Dein neuer Job?   

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Leute, schaut Euch doch bitte mal [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001BAY9OG/ref=oss_product"]diesen Artikel[/ame] bei Amazon an.

Was würdet Ihr als Lieferung erwarten?
1. Nur den UMTS-Stick?
2. Den UMTS-Stick und die SIM-Karte?


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2010)

ich nehm die nummer 2. steht ja glasklar im text ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehm die nummer 2. steht ja glasklar im text ...



 Merci - Das war auch meine Erwartung. Hatte das Ding als Geschenk gekauft und nur den Stick erhalten. Jetzt behauptet der Verkäufer, es werde in der Artikelbeschreibung stehen, dass nur der UMTS-Stick angeboten würde


----------



## Hopi (18. Mai 2010)

Ist der Verkäufer eigentlich Vodafone? Ganz klare Sache, wenn es genau dieser Link ist den Du genutzt hast, muss die Simkarte dabei sein. Sie wird ja im Lieferumfang aufgezählt.


----------



## bone peeler (18. Mai 2010)

moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist der Verkäufer eigentlich Vodafone?



Nein, ein Drittanbieter. Habe ihm geschrieben, dass die Sache glaskar ist und die SIM-Karte Bestandteil des Angebots war, aber er stellt sich derzeit tot.


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, ein Drittanbieter. Habe ihm geschrieben, dass die Sache glaskar ist und die SIM-Karte Bestandteil des Angebots war, aber er stellt sich derzeit tot.



selbst in den kundenrezensionen wird die beiliegende sim-karte erwähnt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Yepp!

Habe gerade mit Amazon telefoniert. Die Lage ist eindeutig: Die SIM-Karte gehört dazu. Amazon schreibt den Verkäufer jetzt auch nochmal an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

*Bibber* Das ist heute ja viel kälter da draussen, als gestern 

Gut, dass es morgen in wärmere Gefilde geht


----------



## esp262 (18. Mai 2010)

Nach dem der Ladeluftschlauch abgeflogen ist, und nach noch paar  diversen kleinigkeiten, haben wir es endgültig geschafft das ding zum  laufen zu bringen 

die mühe überm Winter hat sich gelohnt und  es sind ...... 

251,1 PS und 443,3 NM geworden 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKZe9K8xMHE"]YouTube- Werk 2 Motoring - Ascona C20NE Turbo (C20LET 8v  )[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht


----------



## Hopi (18. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mal Vodafone anschreiben, dass jemand unter ihrem Namen Geschäfte macht. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass Vodafone geschützt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

... "von Vodafone" bezieht sich nicht auf den Anbieter, sondern auf den Hersteller.

Du musst auf "Erhältlich bei diesen Anbietern" klicken und da steht dann im "Kleingedruckten" "Nur Stick ohne SIM-Karte" - das habe ich gerade dazugelernt


----------



## Hopi (18. Mai 2010)

Ist mit bei Ebay auch schon passiert, dass so ein Wixer ganz klein hinschrieb bezieht sich auf einen Puck und hatte aber ein Foto mit 10 Puck´s im Angebot. Ich habe ihm dann geschrieben das er mich am A..... lecken kann und nicht gezahlt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es auch nicht gerade seriös, weil man sich natürlich in erster Linie die Artikelbeschreibung durchliest. Wenn man dann einen Link drückt, der da heisst "Artikel erhältlich bei diesen Anbietern", geht man natürlich davon aus, dass das beschriebene Produkt angeboten wird. Machen kann man da aber nix, denn man muss halt das Kleingedruckte lesen 

Zum Glück hält sich der finanzielle Schaden in Grenzen, denn die UMTS-Websessions Karte kostet im Vodafone-Shop 8 Euronen, aber trotzdem Schei$$e, das Zeit verplempert und geärgert


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2010)

die welt ist einfach nur böse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Oh Fux, welch weise Worte


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2010)

in deiner sig fehlt noch die *ein*radschmiede


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2010)

wie ist die aktuelle wetterlage in fbh ? trocken  oder naß  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> in deiner sig fehlt noch die *ein*radschmiede



Ich weiss, und die Dreiradschmiede fehlt auch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie ist die aktuelle wetterlage in fbh ? trocken  oder naß  ?



Gerade hat es etwas geschauert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Fertisch mit der Keinradrunde


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerade hat es etwas geschauert.



hab natürlich einiges abbekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2010)

Mein Beileid 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2010)

... und Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2010)

moin

das mit dem trocken auf a***** fahren klappt ja bisher ganz gut. für die trocken-heimfahrt muß ich noch etwas üben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2010)

... bis später


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2010)

der regen hat uns erneut im griff, mal schauen wie lange er heute anhält ...


----------



## bone peeler (19. Mai 2010)

moin aus essen....


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2010)

auf in den regen 

den kachelmann sollte man wegen anderer dinge, vor allem falschaussagen, auch mal verklagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2010)

N'abend gut in LeLa gelandet, super Wetter, Abendsonne, Temp > 20 Grad


----------



## Cynthia (19. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend gut in LeLa gelandet, super Wetter, Abendsonne, Temp > 20 Grad



  Da könnte frau glatt neidisch werden. 

Wünsch euch tollen Urlaub mit viel Sonne tanken - und bleibt heile.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2010)

Aber leider nur GPRS


----------



## bone peeler (19. Mai 2010)

So.. auch wieder aus dem Pott zurück... k.o. und müde... daher gehts gleich in die Heia...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2010)

àhem ihm Appartement sollte es WLAN geben .... 

Ich nehme einen Rose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit.

Püh, eine Woche Seminar kann echt anstrengen sein.
Hintern platt sitzen, ständige Völlerei, aufpassen.  Aber immerhin Heimschläfer. 

@wahltho
Schick mal bitte ein paar Grad rüber. 
Am Wochenende in WiBe hätte ich es gerne etwas wärmer als die paar Grad über Null letzte Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> àhem ihm Appartement sollte es WLAN geben ....



Yepp - WLAN gefunden 

Ich denke wir bereiten für Samstag Morgen dann mal ein gemeinsames Willkommensfrühstück vor  

Wir haben noch gerade ein kleines Nachtmahl in einem Strandrestaurant auf der Terasse mit Blick aufs Mittelmeer eingenommen 

Gute Nacht - Ich bin platt


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> You are welcome
> 
> schau mal hier


Den Thread kenne ich doch natürlich.  Hab aber leider nur noch wenig Zeit. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Bei diesem Stadtfest scheint Kelkheim kopf zu stehen. So konnte man heute bespielsweise im Eiscafe San Marco sitzend beobachten, wie eine Frau mit Hund von den lokalen Sheriffs in Handschellen zur Polizeiwache gebracht wurde
> ...........


Ich war es nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2010)

Ohh das ist aber schade  würde mal gerne wieder eine Runde mit euch drehen  irgendwo Wildspitze oder so, etwas was nicht so hoch ist


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2010)

moin

mal schauen, ob es heute was wird mit trocken heimkommen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## bone peeler (20. Mai 2010)

Moin moin.... ****** Regen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin - Sonne, Meer


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2010)

es sei im gegönnt. aber die sonne holen wir uns heute nachmittag wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

Nix da, die bleibt hier 

Frühstück auf dem Balkon mit Blick auf's M'meer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

Après le petit-dej:


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2010)

toll finde ich, dass es endlich aufgehört hat zu schiffen ...

.... kaum das ich zu hause war 

tolle quote diese woche : 4 x geradelt und 4 x mehr oder weniger geduscht worden. 100 %
ob der morgige tag diese beeindruckende serie beendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war es nicht.



 Stimmt, auch wenn wir uns jetzt schon ein Jahr nicht gesehen haben, hätte ich Dich trotzdem wiedererkannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

Preisfrage: Was ist das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

Heute war Chillen am Beach von St. Clair angesagt 

Heute sind wir mal wieder den Felsenweg von St. Clair nach LeLa gelaufen. Wäre schon ein interessanter Spot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Was ist das?



beach st clair vielleicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

Nein - Ein Einrad am Beach von St. Clair

... genauer gesagt ein Ein_schaufel_radtretboot


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, auch wenn wir uns jetzt schon ein Jahr nicht gesehen haben, hätte ich Dich trotzdem wiedererkannt



Ist das schon wieder so lange her.......... meine Herren. Es gibt eine Menge zu berichten, wenn wir uns wieder sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2010)

Ja meine Dame, das ist wohl schon so lange her 

Faul in der Sonne rumliegen macht ganz schön müde - Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2010)

Ein Pedalo 

Caro ... Ich bin neugierig 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

moin

heute bleib ich trocken, bin nämlich 4 rädrig unterwegs 
und das hat sich sogar schon gelohnt, denn es hat tatsächlich geschauert auf der b8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole...

Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschen 

@Mzaskar: Wird Zeit, dass Du endlich zu uns stösst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Preisfrage: Was ist das?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Pedalo



 Auch, aber eigentlich ...



wahltho schrieb:


> ... ein Einrad ...
> 
> ... ein Ein_schaufel_radtretboot


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

heute ist es endlich soweit : die sonne kommt in die heimat zurück und mit ihr mehr wärme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

Na wo der Fürst sich gerade so schön in der vorsommerlichen mediteranen Sonne aalt, sollen seine Untertanen auch nicht gar so völlig in der Kälte darben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

zu gütig ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2010)

Bin quasi auf dem Weg  Wenn alles klappt nehme ich Morgen in der Früh einen fürstlichen Kaffee auf des Fürsten Veranda ein 

EDIT: MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> zu gütig ...



... so ist er eben Euer Fürst, ein durch und durch mildtätiger Despot


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... so ist er eben Euer Fürst, ein durch und durch mildtätiger Despot



ein widerspruch in sich 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despotie

heute werden mal die z.z. herrenlosen landschaften des taunus bereist ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein widerspruch in sich
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despotie
> 
> heute werden mal die z.z. herrenlosen landschaften des taunus bereist ...



Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann wieder


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann wieder



werde spätestens gegen 14.00 uhr losfahren, vielleicht auch früher. habe heute deadline 16.30 uhr ...

und du ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Mai 2010)

Ich geh jetzt einkaufen, dann will ich los........
12.30 - 13.00 ungefähr.......oder etwas später.....


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

na das passt doch halbwegs ...

fuxtanz wär doch ein guter treffpunkt.
könnte ich bis 14.00 uhr schaffen, wenn ich mich ranhalte und um 13.00 uhr zu hause loskomme ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein widerspruch in sich
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Despotie



 Was - Wer wagt es den Fürsten zu kritisieren, da muss er nach seiner Rückkehr in den Taunus wohl gleich ein Exempel statuieren  

So, jetzt geht es auf eine kleine Bike-Tour mit anschliessendem Nackischbaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, jetzt geht es auf eine kleine Bike-Tour mit anschliessendem Nackischbaden



nur gut, dass das dem schönen taunus erspart bleibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

... mal sehen 

 Fux und Hirsch zusammen im Taunus, ob das gut geht


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

na hauptsache angezogen, dann klappt das schon 

@roter hirsch : ich peil dann mal die 14.00 uhr fuxtanz an, guck hier aber vor der abfahrt nochmal rein ...


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

ready to go. den zeitplan sollte ich schaffen. enttäusch mich jetzt nicht


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

so, bike und fux sind wieder sauber. schee und schlammig war´s 

meine erste tour mit den ardent´s von maxxis. super bisher 

die ersten 200 m dachte ich,  ich schwebe über den schotter. so gering war der rollwiederstand im vergleich zu meinen uralt conti gravity. leider gewöhnt man sich derart schnell ans schweben, dass es einem alsbald auch wieder wie schweres treten vorkommt 
wenn jetzt noch der pannenschutz passt, sind das wohl meine bisher besten reifen  warten wirs mal ab ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Mai 2010)

Zurück von der Fux-Jagd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2010)

und den Fux erlegt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Mai 2010)

Wir sind vom Fuxtanz zum Feldberg - da wäre ich ihm fast entkommen
Den X - und Rotkreuz-Trail habe ich ihn zum Fuxstein getrieben - dabei 
ist er panisch in einen Wildschweinbadeplatz gehüpft...........


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Den X - und Rotkreuz-Trail habe ich ihn zum Fuxstein getrieben - dabei
> ist er panisch in einen Wildschweinbadeplatz gehüpft...........



ja, weil der herr fürst nicht ordentlich den trail gecleant hatte 
alles muß man selber machen, der herr liegt ja faul in der sonne, während andere die schlammtümpel auf deren tiefe überprüfen


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und den Fux erlegt



nix da, bergab ist der fux zu schnell. kann nur durch wiedrige umstände in unsauber gecleanten trails gestoppt werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen ersten Einroll-Tour (insgesamt 44km) entlang der Küste Richtung Saint Tropez 

Ein Blick in eine der herrlichen Buchten:



 

Auf dem Rückweg haben der Fürst und die Fürstin dann einen Abstecher in ihre Nackischbadebucht gemacht, in der sie vor 18 Jahren zum ersten Mal gemeinsam waren 

Nicolai Twins on the Beach:





Eine gefrässige Möwe:



 

Im Vordergrund die Schönen, im Hintergrund die Reichen, die gerade mit Ihrer Motoryacht davon rauschen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und den Fux erlegt



Wenn man (zB.RH) es klug anstellt, erlegtsich der Fux selbst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, weil der herr fürst nicht ordentlich den trail gecleant hatte



Selbst ist der Fux


----------



## Basvender (21. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, bike und fux sind wieder sauber. schee und schlammig war´s



schlimm schlammig oder geht schlammig? 
will morgen fahren!


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Fux



yep. done. sogar beim erlegen muß ich alles selber machen ...



Basvender schrieb:


> schlimm schlammig oder geht schlammig?
> will morgen fahren!



geht so. war schon schlimmer. wenn man erst mal eingesaut ist, ist eh alles egal ...


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in ihre Nackischbadebucht gemacht, in der sie vor 18 Jahren zum ersten Mal gemeinsam waren



was ihr da heute gemacht habt, kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber was dort vor 18 jahren wohl lief 

übertreib mal nicht mit dem zensurbalken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2010)

Psstttt!  

Gute Nacht meine Untertanen - schlaft recht schön


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Langschläfer 

Ich geh dann mal den Fürsten in seiner Sommerresidenz aufsuchen ..... Halt das ist ja meine Sommerresidenz in welcher der Fürst zur Zeit weilt


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2010)

moin und viel spaß, ihr sommerresidenzler ...

der sommer hält übrigens auch im fürstentum einzug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin 

Es sei meinen Untertanen vergönnt, dass auch Sie jetzt ein paar Sonnenstrahlen abgekommen, denn der Fürst ist gut gelaunt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal den Fürsten in seiner Sommerresidenz aufsuchen .....



 Wo bleibt er denn der Ritter Mzaskar aus dem wilden Alpenland?



mzaskar schrieb:


> Halt das ist ja meine Sommerresidenz in welcher der Fürst zur Zeit weilt



Also das müssen wir wohl nochmal ausdiskutieren. Fürst und -in haben sich hier wie gesagt vor 18 Jahren zum ersten Mal nackisch gemacht


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2010)

na, man hört gar nix mehr  alles klar im süden 

mach mich so langsam auf in den tiefen hintertaunus ...


----------



## karsten13 (22. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der sommer hält übrigens auch im fürstentum einzug





wahltho schrieb:


> Es sei meinen Untertanen vergönnt, dass auch Sie jetzt ein paar Sonnenstrahlen abgekommen, denn der Fürst ist gut gelaunt



hmm, der Sommer ist zwar da, aber die Residenz des Fürsten war heut nachmittag in eine dunkle Wolke gehüllt, die uns auch leicht geduscht hat 







Der Rote Hirsch ist von dieser Art Gönnerschaft sehr enttäuscht gewesen ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, man hört gar nix mehr  alles klar im süden



Keine Sorge Ritter Mzaskar ist wohlbehalten am Meer der Mitte angekommen. 

Es wurde zunächst bei diversen Heiss- und Kaltgetränken und einigem Naschzeug ausgiebigst geplauscht. 

Da der Ritter ob der langen Reise recht ermattet war, wurde der erste gemeinsame Zweirradausritt auf die Morgenstunden des Pfingstsonntages verlegt. Die Fürstin und der Fürst waren daher am Nachmittage nochmal Nackischbaden.

Gerade hat die gesamte Reisegesellschaft dann noch gemeinsam das Nachtmahl eingenommen. Ritter Mzaskar frönt jetzt noch dem Unterschichtensport und die Fürstin und der Fürst werden sich jetzt in  Ihre Gemächer zurückziehen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hmm, der Sommer ist zwar da, aber die Residenz des Fürsten war heut nachmittag in eine dunkle Wolke gehüllt, die uns auch leicht geduscht hat



wir hörten von unserem fischbacher außenposten davon. hier im herrlichen hornau, nur wenige km weiter, blieb es trotz dunkler wolken trocken.

morsche

habe die plauscher würdig zu den abschiedsfeierlichkeiten im hintertaunus vertreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Der Fürst entsendet beste Pfingstgrüsse in die heimatlichen Taunusländereien 



karsten13 schrieb:


> hmm, der Sommer ist zwar da, aber die Residenz des Fürsten war heut nachmittag in eine dunkle Wolke gehüllt, die uns auch leicht geduscht hat



 Ach dort war dann die Wolke, die den sommerlich blauen Himmel hier nicht trüben konnte, ich hatte sie schon vermisst  



karsten13 schrieb:


> Der Rote Hirsch ist von dieser Art Gönnerschaft sehr enttäuscht gewesen ...



 Papalafax - Der Ritter vom Rote Hirsche soll mal nicht so rumpinsen, die Dusche dürfte ihm schliesslich das allwöchentliche Füllen des Badezubers am Samstage erspart haben


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin Der Ritter aus dem wilden Alpenland nimmt gerade seinen Kaffee hoch ueber dem Meer der Mitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2010)

Selbiges tun Fürstin und Fürst zwei Etagen über ihm


----------



## caroka (23. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Pedalo
> 
> Caro ... Ich bin neugierig
> 
> GN8



Ich glaube Du kennst das Meiste schon. Jetzt kehrt so langsam wieder Normalität ein. Wir haben uns ja immerhin schon ein paar mal gesehen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ritter Mzaskar frönt jetzt noch dem Unterschichtensport



Heißt das etwa, er frönt dem Alkohol


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2010)

Fürst, Fürstin und Ritter Mzaskar sind zurück von der ersten sehr schönen Tour im Massif des Maures bei fast schon hochsommerlichen Temperaturen 

Höhepunkt der Tour war ein herrlicher Single Trail, der uns vom Col de Landon auf dem Wanderpfad GR90 hinabführte ins Vallon de la Femme Morte. Tlw. flowig, tlw. verblockt und gespickt mit sehr raffinierten Spitzkehren 

Insgesamt waren es am Ende 34km und knapp 800hm, wobei es tlw. schon sehr heiss war.

Zur Belohnung gab es am Ende sehr leckere Eisbecher in LeLa 

Blick auf St. Clair (da kamen wir her):



 

Endlich oben (Blick auf LeLa):





Mitten im Massif des Maures (im Vallon de La Femme Morte):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Heißt das etwa, er frönt dem Alkohol



Nein, Ritter Mzaskar wollte unbedingt in einer Strandtaverne das als Unterschichtensport ausgetragene Gemetzel, das die Ritter aus Mailand unter den Bajuwaren angerichtet haben, verfolgen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2010)

moin moin,

auch in die fernen lande ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2010)

... im fernen Lande ist der Himmel schon wieder strahlend blau und der Fürst wird gleich wie gewohnt persönlich zum Haus der Schmerzen schreiten, um die leckeren langen, dünnen Brotstangen, die aber immer nur ganz frisch schmecken, für das erste Frühstück zu erwerben 

Moin Moin


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2010)

auch hier ist es herrlich blau und warm 

werden demnächst die nahen gewässer des liederbaches im liederbachtal hinter der roten mühle aufsuchen und unseren wuffi dort mit anderen planschen und toben zu lassen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2010)

Die fürstliche Reisegruppe ist von einer zweiten, wiederum sehr schönen "Tour Panoramique" entlang des Höhengrades, mit fast ständigem Blick auf das Mittelmeer, zurück. Eckdaten: 45km und wiederum ca. 800hm.

Diesmal wurde auch der höchste Punkt des Höhenzuges Pardel (527m) bezwungen. Einige sehr schöne Abfahrten auf tlw. recht steilen Schotterpassagen waren auch dabei.

Eine Einkehr in St. Cavalair mitsamt Eisbecherverköstigung stand natürlich auch auf dem Programm.

Blick vom Col du Canadel auf das Cap Nègre, wo die aktuelle Gattin des derzeitigen vom französischen Volke gewählten, kleinen Napoleon eine Sommerresidenz besitzt:





Unterwegs findet sich auf den Wegen immer wieder Edelmetall :



 

Oberhalb von St. Cavalair:









Eine der steilen Rampen, die auf de man bei diesem Ausritt sowohl Bergauf als auch Bergab des Öfteren traf:


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2010)

so, zurück von einer traumhaften Tour durch den Taunus!!!
es war einfach göttlich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2010)

Na dann scheint es ja sowohl in der Heimat als auch in der Ferne zweiradmässig ein durch und duuch runder Tag gewesen zu sein


----------



## Hopi (24. Mai 2010)

Wir sind auch wieder da 
Mit bescheidenen Erfolgen, aber dafür in einem Stück und mit einem super Wochenende belohnt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in der Heimat als auch in der Ferne ...



 Wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich gerade was, bzw. wer ist wo? 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. Mai 2010)

Wir sind wieder daheim nach einem schönen Wochenende in Winterberg.


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2010)

bin daheim, bzw auf a***** 

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2010)

Moin 

Aber wo ist daheim und wo ist die Ferne, ich aklimatisiere mich nämlich immer recht schnell im Süden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2010)

Moin 

Aber wo ist eigentlich daheim und wo ist Ferne? 

Fürstin und Fürst aklimatisieren sich nämlich immer recht schnell in den südlichen Gefilden des Franzosenlandes


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2010)

Ich bin am Popo , als was zählt dieses?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen 


Ich fühle mich noch etwas matt so am Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2010)

Zwei Etagen über dem Ritter Mzaskar, ist die Lage ähnlich 

Zudem war die Nacht nach dem ausgiebigen und doch recht schweren Essen (ich sach nur "Foie Gras") doch etwas unruhig  

... der Fürst fühlte sich selbst auch etwas "gestopft"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2010)

Obwohl der Ritter Mzaskar und der Fürst anfänglich kaum Motivation verspürten, war auch die dritte Tour sehr schön. Rahmendaten: 35km und 700hm 

Am Ende gab es zur Belohnung den obligatorischen Eisbecher im Café in LeLa.

Zunächst ging es von St. Clair über LeLa hoch nach Bormes les Mimosas. Von dort dann weiter zur Chapelle Notres-Dame de Constance oberhalb von Bormes. Auf dem Weg dahin, waren einige steile Rampen zu bewältigen:





Die Strapazen wurden am Ende aber durch eine sehr schöne Panoramaaussicht von diesem Aussichtspunkt belohnt:





Dann ging es tlw. trailig wieder runter zum Col de Gratteloup. Es folgte nochmals ein Gegenanstieg mit 200hm. Anschliessend folgten wir einem Schotterweg entlang des Höhengrates, der dann in einer schönen Trail-Abfahrt mündete. Danach wurde dann locker nach LeLa zum Eiscafe zurückpedaliert.

Ritter Mzaskar hat in den letzten Tagen ausgiebig seine Helmkamera eingesetzt und wird sicher noch das ein oder andere Filmchen hochladen


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2010)

Paprazzi Exklusiv - Heimliche Aufnahmen der fürstlichen Familie 

Fürst und Fürstin vor dem Ausritt 



und bei einer wohlverdienten Ruhepause



auch Fürsten müssen leiden



und Fürstinnen



war da was im Busch? (wir werden es nie erfahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2010)

Ritter Mzaskar veröffentlicht nichtautorisierte Fotos, das grenzt ja fast schon an Hochverrat 

  

Irgendwie bin ich total platt, morgen wird ein Ruhetag eingelegt 

Daher jetzt schon GN8


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Taunus


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2010)

He Fürst, Du wirkst etwas platt auf den Bildern  also arbeitet mein Paparazzi Knappe wie gebrieft


----------



## bone peeler (26. Mai 2010)

Moin....


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin Plauschers  immer munter und vergnügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

Heute Morgen stand für die Reisegesellschaft im Süden kulinarisches und sportklamottenmässiges Shopping auf dem Markt in Bormes les Mimosas und im Declathon in Toulon auf dem Programm.


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2010)

bei feuchten wetter ist auch hier eher shopping angesagt ... oder a*******


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

Ritter Mzaskar und der Fürst sitzen gerade auf der Terasse der ritterlichen Residenz, bei leckerer Salami, alkoholfreiem Bier und koffeinhaltigen Getränken, um der prallen Mittagssonne des Südens zu entgehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... shopping ...



Apopos Shopping: Der Fürst hat heute erstmal das korrekte Messer erworben, um französische Wurst und französischen Käse stilgerecht schneiden zu können:


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

Fürst, Fürstin und Ritter beim täglichen Sportprogramm  


limitierte Bandbreiten und altes Laptop ...... mal sehen was noch geht


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2010)

schee


----------



## radneuling (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin recht neu hier und meist nur am mitlesen,
bin am samstag den 22.5 bissel um lorsbach/eppstein rumgekurvt und habe dabei diesen kleinen Ast auf dem Weg gefunden, nun stellte sich mir die Frage liegen lassen, oder wegräumen ?.
ich habe mich dann für wegräumen entschieden.

ich war der Meinung das der da nicht hingefallen ist,sondern irgendwie dahin gebracht wurde.

wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2010)

trailcleaning wird immer gern gesehen und teilweise auch mit vernünftigen handwerkszeug durchgeführt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

radneuling schrieb:


> wie handhabt ihr das?



Wie der Fux schon schrieb: Wegräumen 

... und wenn noch ein umgestürzter Baum dranhängt, dann wegsägen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

Das





war mal ein Bahnhof und der Radweg davor eine Eisenbahnstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

Noch drei Bilder vom heutigen Abend:











P.S.: Bitte nicht über die Bildqualität meckern, sind nur mit der Handy-Kamera aufgenommen


----------



## Stoppelhopp (26. Mai 2010)

Ich räume es auch weg, nachdem ich wieder aufgestanden bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben 

Morgen steht ein Ausritt unter dem Kommando von Ritter Mzaskar in fremde, bisher unerforschte und gefährliche Gefilde auf dem Prgramm


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2010)

GN8 ... es soll Drachen, Zauberer und verwunschne Wälder auf der morgigen Etappe geben


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2010)

moin

dann drück ich euch mal die daumen, auf das ihr alle wieder heil und mit neuen heldentaten im rucksack in zwischenheimatliche gefilde zurückkehren werdet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin 

 Dem Fux sei Dank für die guten Reisewünsche, die er dem Plauscherexpeditionschor aus der Heimat entsendet.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin 

Neuer Tag ..... neuer Spass 


leider muss ich den Film immer stark komprimieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2010)

Schee ist's hier 

A. und ich werden hier wohl im Sepember im direkten Anschluss an die Luberon-Woche nochmal für eine Woche hinfahren, die Kombi von Meer und Biken gefällt uns sehr gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2010)

Schee ist's hier 

A. und ich werden hier wohl im Sepember im direkten Anschluss an die Luberon-Woche nochmal für eine Woche hinfahren, die Kombi von Meer und Biken gefällt uns sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2010)

Heute stand  mit 47km und 1.000 hmdie bisher längste und härteste Tour auf dem Programm, die das Plauscherexpeditionschor in neue, unbekannte Gefilde führte.

Zunächst ging es über Bormes zum Col de Gratteloup, von da dann Richtung Collobrieres, auf den Wanderweg GR51 und hoch auf 600hm auf den Grat des Höhenzuges. Weiter ging es auf dem Wanderwe GR90 der zunächst noch dem Grat folgte, aber dann wieder Richtung Tal führte. Einige hundert Meter blieb der GR90 noch ein etwas breiterer Weg, danach wurde er zu einem anspruchsvollen Single-Trail. Auf dem GR90 gab es so eine fulminante und einfach nur g-e-n-i-a-l-e 500hm-Trail-Abfahrt runter zur N98. Dann gab es nochmal einen 300hm-Gegenanstieg zum Col de Landon in der prallen Nachmittagssonne, der die letzten Kräfte raubte. Am Ende stand dann aber der obligatorische Belohnungseisbecher im Stamm-Café in LeLa.

  

Panoramablick mit dem Fort de Bregancon (Sommerresidenz der französischen Präsidenten) im Hintergrund:





Fürstin A. auf dem GR90-Trail:





Zufrieden, glücklich und müde - Ritter Mzaskar auf über LeLa:





Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2010)

moin, ihr schlafmützen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2010)

**Gähn*
*
Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2010)

Morgen geht's leider schon zurück ins Fürstentum 

... und die Wetteraussichten dort sind ja wohl mehr als bescheiden


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen geht's leider schon zurück ins Fürstentum
> 
> ... und die Wetteraussichten dort sind ja wohl mehr als bescheiden



nicht weinen Fürst, morgen soll es ja besser werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2010)

Aber lt. www.wetter.de am Sonntag 10 bis 15 ltr/qm und am Montag auch Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber lt. www.wetter.de am Sonntag 10 bis 15 ltr/qm und am Montag auch Regen



auf jeden fall entgeht euch aktuell ein ordentlicher schutt mit gewitter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2010)

.... oh Mist, dass uns das auch jetzt gerade entgehen muss, da hatten wir schon die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet   

Könnte sein, dass es hier heute auch (endlich mal) etwas kühler bleibt, der Himmel ist nämlich leicht bedeckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2010)

Heute gab es noch eine kurze Runde zum Ausrollen mit knapp 27km und 600hm, die allerding mit einigen kurzen, bissigen Anstiegen gespickt war.

Hier nochmal das Fort de Bregancon aus der Nähe:



 

Und ein Feuerwehrmahnmal:





In dem ausgebrannten Feuerwehrwagen im Hintergrund sind vor Jahren bei einem Waldbrand vier Feuerwehrleute ums Leben gekommen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2010)

Gruss aus dem Süden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2010)

Heute Abend gab es noch ein fürstliches Abendmahl am Yachthafen von Bormes 

Morgen früh werden die Fürstin und der Fürst dann den Heimweg in den kalten und gar schaurigen Taunus antreten, wohingegen der Ritter Mzaskar noch eine Woche in südlichen Gefilden verweilen darf 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2010)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2010)

moin und gute heimreise 

heuer ist hier noch der schönere tag vom wochenende angekündigt ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2010)

ipad is goil


----------



## bone peeler (29. Mai 2010)

Moin...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

Für die daheimgebliebenen oder die Heimfahrenden 


Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2010)

Wir sind wieder gut in Kelkheim gelandet 

Reine Fahrzeit für die 1.150km war 10 Stunden und 15 Minuten - Das ist ok. Wir sind diesmal über Saarbrücken gefahren, was wirklich viel entspannter ist, als die A5. Wir hatten lediglich einen Stau bei Lyon, der durch einen Unfall verursacht worden war, sonst wären wir noch schneller gewesen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Mai 2010)

schön das ihr angekommen seit  und danke für die Gaben für den Frühstückstisch  

Meine einzige Bewegung heute bestand darin, etwas Wäsche zu waschen, zum Pool zu gehen 5 Bahnen zu schwimmen und wieder zurück zum Appartement zu gehen, dort wartete ein kalter Rose darauf verköstigt zu werden  

Wenn es klappt werde ich die Woche nochmal den GR90 vom ersten Tag unter die Stollen nehmen und filmisch festhalten 

achja das Wetter heute ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2010)

Schönes Video Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Moin...



Hi Bone, long time noch hear 

Ich dachte schon, Du wärest uns abhanden gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ipad is goil



Ahh - Der Fux hat schon zugeschlagen  

Habe gerade mal den neuen Ipod Touch meines Filius gegutachtet, der ist auch ganz nett 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ahh - Der Fux hat schon zugeschlagen



nö. hab ihn nur mal beim m&m getestet. von ansturm auf das ding keine spur. hätte zeitweise alle 4 ausgestellten modelle gleichzeitig testen können 

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> nö. hab ihn nur mal beim m&m getestet.



Ach so


----------



## bone peeler (30. Mai 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

Na das Wetter ist ja nicht so prickelnd, obwohl der grosse Regen, der für heute vorausgesagt wurde, bisher ausbleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na das Wetter ist ja nicht so prickelnd, obwohl der grosse Regen, der für heute vorausgesagt wurde, bisher ausbleibt.



Moin Ich wäre jetzt lieber dort, wo Du gerade herkommst.......


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2010)

shicendregg wedder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Ich wäre jetzt lieber dort, wo Du gerade herkommst.......



Hhmm - lass' mich überlegen, ob ich jetzt noch lieber dort wäre, wo ich gerade hergekommen bin 

... vllt. wäre cih noch gerne noch ein paar Tage länger geblieben, aber irgendwie ist es auch zu Hause auch wieder ganz schön


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2010)

MoinMoin 

Ampopo Wetter





Habe meins mal zum Sonnenbad nach draussen gestellt 


und hier nun die Mitte des 'Trails  

( die richtige Reihenfolge ist 3 - 5 - 4 und 6 kommt auch noch  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

Die Videos sind alle sehr schön und lassen mich   

Im September werde ich dann mal den GR51 ausprobieren


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

Angesichts des Wetters und Zeitmangels mache ich mich mal schnell auf mein Keinrad


----------



## Hopi (30. Mai 2010)

Sage mal Schweizer, ist die Musik nicht etwas zu Heavy  für das Video.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

N'abend 

Na das versprochene richtig schlechte Wetter ist dann ja doch noch eingetroffen und ganz schön frisch ist es draussen auch geworden


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2010)

Bin Musiktechnisch auf dem Laptop eingeschränkt  

Hier gab es heute Peeling umsonst (Mistral) Morgen soll es auch noch etwas intensiver werden  Daher heute (und Morgen) kein Bike. Dafür gibt es vielleicht den Schluss Teil aus dem Trail ..... mit gaaaaaannnzzzzz softer Musik


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2010)

Peeling


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Scheint so, als hätten A. und ich das beste Wetter in LeLa mitgenommen, jetzt ist hier aber auch Schei$$endreck Wetter 

Heute ist ja Frei-Tag und zum Glück genug zu erledigen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

*Guten Morgen Deutschland :*D 



Der Mistral hat uns, bei bestem Wetter, noch immer im Griff  Aber vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit einem kleinen Tourchen  Den Berg hoch und wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab' heute morgen mal Zweiradpflege an meinem Helius CC betrieben, was nach der Woche dringend erforderlich war 

Einen Speiche am HR war durch (hatte ich gar nicht gemerkt  ) und ich habe gleich mal Deinen Trick bzgl. der Zugführung am Steuerrohr implementiert


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

Uiiihhh da muss ich gleich mal nachschauen  mein HR hat einen fetten Seitenschlag ...... warte aber bis ich zu Hause bin, da ich keine Ersatzspeiche dabei habe  

Ich habe gerade, wegen Wind ist das Biken schwierig, den letzten Teil des langen Trail fertig gestellt . Immo ist er noch am komprimieren. Sobald er fertig ist werde ich ihn hochladen ..... wird aber noch etwas dauern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Heute Mittag gibt's Sushi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uiiihhh da muss ich gleich mal nachschauen  mein HR hat einen fetten Seitenschlag ...... warte aber bis ich zu Hause bin, da ich keine Ersatzspeiche dabei habe
> 
> Ich habe gerade, wegen Wind ist das Biken schwierig, den letzten Teil des langen Trail fertig gestellt



 Ich finde Du hast bisher auch ein sehr gutes Händchen bei der Auswahl der Musik gehabt  

Beim Refresh meines Ersatzteillagers musste ich leider feststellen, dass Rohloff die Kettenproduktion eingestellt hat   

... ich bin daher gerade dabei die Restbestände aufzukaufen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gibt's Sushi



Montags nie!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Oh doch - und lecker war's 

... allerdings nicht selbst gemacht, sondern liefern lassen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh doch - und lecker war's
> 
> ... allerdings nicht selbst gemacht, sondern liefern lassen



Da frischer Fisch - in der Regel - europaweit Di und Do geliefert wird,
sind So und Mo keine "Fisch"tage

Aber Du "bisst" ja ein robuster Typ


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Da frischer Fisch - in der Regel - europaweit Di und Do geliefert wird, sind So und Mo keine "Fisch"tage



Isssch weiss 

Trotzdem gibt es auch an allen anderen Tagen - in der Regel - inzwischen ausreichend frischen Fisch, um lecker Sushi essen zu können.

Heute war halt Frei-Tag und es musste daher heute Sushi sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

So, das Helius CC von A. ist auch ge-serviced und mein FR habe ich mir bei der Gelegenheit mal wieder vorgenommen 

Nachher geht's dann noch auf das Keinrad zwecks täglicher Leibesertüchtigung.

@Mzaskar: Ich habe mir heute bei Amazon mal ein paar Feelmax Kuusaas bestellt 

By the way: Heute ist ja mal wieder was passiert in dieser Republik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way: Heute ist ja mal wieder was passiert in dieser Republik.



ja ! und zwar gibts keine ipads mehr  bzw nur noch die, die keiner will ...

am samstag hätte ich noch alles und mehrfach locker haben können. von hype und run auf die dinger keine spur.

jetzt hat sich unsereins doch zum erstserienmodell durchgerungen und plötzlich ist alles leergefegt 

dabei bin ich schon vieeeeeeel länger apple-fan als die meisten und nicht erst seit ipod/iphone auf den zug aufgesprungen. frechheit sowas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Mein Beileid Fux - Jetzt wolltest Du einen Beitrag zur Kräftigung der Deutschen Wirtschaft leisten und konntest es nicht


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2010)

so ist die freie marktwirtschaft :

man will, man kann, aber man wird sein geld final dann doch nicht los ...

oder anders : so schlecht kanns uns gar nicht gehen, wenn sich jeder depp (mich eingeschlossen) so ein ding kaufen kann ...

und was mach ich jetzt, wenn morgen der euro futsch ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ist die freie marktwirtschaft : man will, man kann, aber man wird sein geld final dann doch nicht los ...



So war das eigentlich eher in den Zeiten der sozialistischen Planwirtschaft in Ossiland


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2010)

so ein mauerbau schafft doch auch a******-plätze, oder 

*duggunwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Hab' gerade mal das Wetter gecheckt. Morgen im Laufe des Tages soll hier Schluss mit dem Regen sein und zum langen w/e hin soll es wieder richtig warm werden 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (31. Mai 2010)

Hier, ich schiebe Euch schon mal etwas Sonne rüber. 
In Helsinki hatte ich gerade einen schönen Untergang selbiger. 

Und nun auch gleich gute Nacht. 
Dank der Zeitverschiebung wir das Aufstehen morgen früh etwas unangenehm.


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2010)

So so, meine Frau treibt sich hier rum  ich gehe jetzt zu meinem Buch


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Deutschland  

hier nun der letzte Teil des, zumindest für mich, Holy trail´s


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön 

Fühle mich gleich wieder wie im Urlaub  

... jetzt mal wieder zwei Tage in FFM nach dem Rechten sehen und dann bin ich schon wieder für vier Tage in Selbigem


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2010)

noch mal kurz die Reihenfolge  von anfang (1) bis zum Schluss (4)

1. 2. 3. 4.


----------



## wondermike (31. Mai 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hier, ich schiebe Euch schon mal etwas Sonne rüber.
> In Helsinki hatte ich gerade einen schönen Untergang selbiger.



Hyvää Yötä.


----------



## wondermike (31. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way: Heute ist ja mal wieder was passiert in dieser Republik.



Tschüss Hotte. Wir werden Dich eigentlich gar nicht vermissen. 

Als Nachfolgerin schlage ich Frau Käßmann vor. Die Standards möglichst niedrig ansetzen und dann locker drunter durch. Das passt doch prima in die Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2010)

moin !

frisch, aber endlich wieder trocken von oben ...

wm: gut rübergekommen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tschüss Hotte. Wir werden Dich eigentlich gar nicht vermissen.



 Der Gebrauch des Pluralis Majestatis ist nur dem Fürsten erlaubt 



wissefux schrieb:


> frisch, aber endlich wieder trocken von oben ...?



Yepp - Es ging daher auch oben ohne nach FFM 



wissefux schrieb:


> wm: gut rübergekommen ?



 Über den Rhein oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Über den Rhein oder was?



über diverse schöne gebirge mit herrlichen trails und flüssen mit herrlichem geplätscher und lieblichen landschaften ins neue *niemandsland*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...ins neue *niemandsland*



Das kann auch nur einer Schreiben, der nie aus Kelkheim weg gekommen ist


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2010)

moment mal : ich komme immerhin fast täglich bis raus nach höchst 

und vom mtb-technischen niemandsland haben hier die weitgereisten selbst gesprochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und vom mtb-technischen niemandsland haben hier die weitgereisten selbst gesprochen



 MTB-technisches niemandsland lasse ich gelten, dafür kann man dort sehr schön RR fahren 

... muss WM sich nur noch das passende Zweirad und 'nen Epilady kaufen


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> MTB-technisches niemandsland lasse ich gelten, dafür kann man dort sehr schön RR fahren



da wir hier ja in einem mtb-forum aktiv sind, setzte ich das "mtb-technische" dem niemandsland voraus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> da wir hier ja in einem mtb-forum aktiv sind, setzte ich das "mtb-technische" dem niemandsland voraus



Wir sind hier aber im Plausch-Fred, da geht es eigentlich nur in Ausnahmefällen ums MTB und da muss man das dann schon extra erwähnen


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2010)

gut, dass das endlich mal geklärt wurde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

You made my day


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2010)

it was a pleasure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2010)

taaaag!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

....aaauuuccchhh!


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Gebrauch des Pluralis Majestatis ist nur dem Fürsten erlaubt



Was erlaubt er sich, Wurm!


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wm: gut rübergekommen ?



Geht so. Im Moment sieht es hier in der neuen Bude noch aus wie auf der Müllhalde. Aber das wird noch. Insgesamt ist die Gegend hier schon ganz nett. Nur eben etwas flach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was erlaubt er sich, Wurm!



 Ahh - Unser neuer Flachlandtiroler hat einen Anflug von Selbsterkenntnis  

 Fertisch mit der täglichen Leibesertüchtigung


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... muss WM sich nur noch das passende Zweirad und 'nen Epilady kaufen



Over my dead body!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Over my dead body!



 Ein Mann - ein Wort


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Mann - ein Wort



ich zähle 4 wörter ...

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2010)

Du Fux Du 

GN8


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ahh - Unser neuer Flachlandtiroler hat einen Anflug von Selbsterkenntnis



Er hat mal wieder überhaupt nichts verstanden. 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im 17. Jahrhundert war das _Erzen_ die Anrede durch Vorgesetzte  und Standeshöhere, z. B. _Kerl, hat Er  überhaupt Pulver auf der Pfanne?._ Diese Formen waren im Deutschen  noch bis ins 20. Jahrhundert üblich.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2010)

Heute stand dies auf dem ritterlichen Programm





Naja, ich muss gestehen mit einem Enduro mit Bergabreifen (Maxxis) schon ein sch***endreck Berg  Also habe ich kurzerhand den Besenwagen geentert und einige Höhmis zurückgelegt  

Oben haben wir dann die herrlichen Aussicht bei einem netten Mistral genossen 





noch ein letzter Besuch bei einem Verstorbenen





und dann auf der Abfahrt rasierte Waden rasiert  

Die Moral von der Geschicht:
Bergauf (Strasse) ist ein Fritzz nicht unbedingt das richtige Rad .... aber bergab macht es Spass  und es gibt eine Menge Trails zu entdecken


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2010)

das denkmal ist scheinbar ein prima platz, um seine leeren trinkflaschen zu entsorgen 

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Moin 

@Mzaskar: Ihr habt es also doch noch gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Er hat mal wieder überhaupt nichts verstanden.



Er nutzt ja immer noch den Pluralis Majestatis des Fürsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Hmmhhh - so ein Krustibrötchen mit Lachs zum Frühstück ist doch immer wieder lecker
... aber darf ich das heute überhaupt essen? 
... mal schnell nachschauen 
... puuhhh - Schwein gehabt, heute ist ja zum Glück Mittwoch 
... ach und außerdem ist es ja eh Räucherlachs


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2010)

Habe mir auch die IGN Karte besorgt ..... vielleicht können wir ja mal eine der Trailabfahrten angehen ..... Aber dann mit Shuttle hoch  

Enduro und DH Reifen sind nicht wirklich geeignet  zum hochfahren  

http://www.quaeldich.de/paesse/mont-ventoux/

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYSdX6-c6kc"]YouTube- MTB - VTT - Mont Ventoux[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Die IGN-Karte vom Mont Ventoux habe ich ja auch.

Das wäre in der Tat mal 'ne Abwechslung für unsere Luberon-Woche 

Bloss mit dem Shuttle Service dürfte das so ein Problem werden  Vllt. müssen wir mit den Autos bis an den Fuss des MtV fahren und uns dann Taxis rufen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2010)

Es gibt ja genügend Radsportgeschäfte in der Umgebung, da hat bestimmt einer einen Lieferwagen und kann uns hochfahren 

Oder man started frühmorgens macht mehere Pausen und eine grössere Oben am Turm und startet dann die Hatz nach unten  

Shutteln ist aber mit Sicherheit entspannter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Come on  Echte Biker fahren den Berg, den sie runterfahren wollen, auch selbst hoch, shutteln ist doch was für Pussies


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2010)

Dann mache ich aber eine leichte Pelle drauf  und etwas Gewichtstuning (beim Fahrer ) ist bestimmt hilfreich 

Aber es gibt da einen schönen langen Trail, laut Karte an der Nordflanke, der lange auf einer Höhe um den Berg führt . 

Ich habe auch noch ein kostenloses Kartenexemplar das ich dir mal als PDF schicken kann ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

ToG steht aus meiner Sicht übrigens; hatte Dir ja schon geschrieben, dass mein Kollege Boris dabei ist, evtl. kommt noch mein anderer Kollege und Alpen-X-Mitstreiter Nobbi mit 

Heute sollten die Barfusslaufschuhe, die ich über Amazon bestellt hatte ankommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Come on  Echte Biker fahren den Berg, den sie runterfahren wollen, auch selbst hoch, shutteln ist doch was für Pussies


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Hhmm - evtl. könnte ich für Freitag ja mal KH ins Auge fassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmm - evtl. könnte ich für Freitag ja mal KH ins Auge fassen



klingt verlockend 
hab noch nichts vor.... bis jetzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute sollten die Barfusslaufschuhe, die ich über Amazon bestellt hatte ankommen



*@Mzaskar:* Die Barfusslaufschuhe sind echt goil - Das war ein Supertipp  Die neue Source Trinkblase ist heute auch gekommen. Die war in D echt schwierig zu bekommen. Habe sie letztendlich bei terrific.de bestellt; wieder 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> klingt verlockend
> hab noch nichts vor.... bis jetzt



Ich melde mich spätestens morgen, muss heute Abend mit A. klären, ob ich am Freitag die B-Klasse haben kann  Zum 3. Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Jetz geht es aber erstmal ab in den Taunus zum Biken

... und zum 4. Mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Back from Taunus, ich sag' nur: Schmodder hoch Drei auf den Trails


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2010)

wie sehr verschmoddert?   wollt morgen mal...hab aber keine lust auf ne dicke fette schlammschlacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich war im Bereich Romberg, Eichkopf, Rossert und Fischbacherkopf unterwegs.

Grösstenteils war es schon noch eine richtige Schlammschlacht mit fetten Pfützen auf den Trails


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie sehr verschmoddert?   wollt morgen mal...hab aber keine lust auf ne dicke fette schlammschlacht



11 Uhr Fuchsi?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

Hhhmmm - Die Tapenaden, die wir auf dem Markt in Bormes les Mimosas gekauft haben, waren zwar kein Schnäppchen, sind aber extrem lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmm - evtl. könnte ich für Freitag ja mal KH ins Auge fassen





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> klingt verlockend
> hab noch nichts vor.... bis jetzt





wahltho schrieb:


> ...  muss heute Abend mit A. klären, ob ich am Freitag die B-Klasse haben kann



Habe mit A. gesprochen, ich kann am Freitag unseren "Transporter" (max 2 Bikes  ) haben,...

*... KH ginge insofern am Freitag klar *

... ist angesichts der derzeitigen Schmodderlage auch eindeutig die bessere Wahl ggü. Taunus


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe mit A. gesprochen, ich kann am Freitag unseren "Transporter" (max 2 Bikes  ) haben,...
> 
> *... KH ginge insofern am Freitag klar *
> 
> ... ist angesichts der derzeitigen Schmodderlage auch eindeutig die bessere Wahl ggü. Taunus



 Uhrzeit? wann soll ich bei dir sein?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Uhrzeit? wann soll ich bei dir sein?



Wäre Freitag um 09:00 Uhr in fbh ok?

Start KH wäre dann ca. 10:00 Uhr 

... wir würden den schmodderigen Taunus einfach hinter uns lassen 

... und bei mir käme fast wieder Mediterranes-Feeling auf  

Edit: GN8


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2010)

KH fände ich auch mal wieder nett  Da gibt es schöne Sachen für die GoPro 

Kennt sich jemand in Neustadt und Umgebung aus,,,,,, das wäre eher auf dem Weg zwischen ZH und NK ?????


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2010)

Moin, Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand in Neustadt und Umgebung aus,,,,,, das wäre eher auf dem Weg zwischen ZH und NK ?????



Da müssten wir mal wieder den Günni (Hambacher) aktivieren 

in 2007 und 2008 haben wir dort je ein w/e verbracht und Günni, ein Local, hatte damals die Touren für uns organisiert und geguidet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2010)

Leute geniesst das lange w/e, denn ab Montag soll es schon wieder regnen


----------



## Cynthia (3. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute, geniesst das lange w/e ...



... machen wir . Wir treffen uns heute um 11 Uhr in Kelkheim, Rotebergstraße (www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424). Hast Du/Habt ihr Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Einladung 

A. und ich wollen heute schon noch eine Runde im Taunus drehen, aber wir wissen noch nicht ob wir es bis 11:00 Uhr zu Eurem Treffpunkt schaffen. Wartet daher nicht auf uns, falls wir nicht pünktlich da sein sollten.

Die Runde, die Ihr für heute geplant habt, ist uns, insb. mir auch etwas zu lang, weil ich morgen mit Iggi nach KH fahre. Wenn dann würden wir Euch einen Teil der Tour begleiten und dann abdrehen.

Euch in jedem Falle viel Spass und Obacht!, denn es ist noch tlw. recht schmierig auf den Trails


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2010)

Interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessant!



Leider kann ich Ihren Beitrag derzeit nicht beantworten. In dringenden Fällen wenden Sie sich bitte and die 0800/1110111.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2010)

zurück von einer netten Tour über Feldberg und Altkönig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2010)

Zurück von einer netten und doch länger als ursprünglich intendierten Tour mit Christina, Urs & Co.

Insgesamt waren es für A. und mich knapp 52km und so fast 1.000hm über Rote Mühle, Schneidhain, Woogtal, Königstein, Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Vic-Trail, Hohemark, Marmorstein, Saalburg, Limeswanderweg, Sandplacken, Fuxi, Fuchstein, Esels(h)eck, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail.

Schön und lustig war's 

Die Trails waren bei weitem nicht so schlammig und feucht, wie ich es nach meiner gestrigen Tour vermutet hatte.

Jetzt muss ich mich aber erstmal etwas erholen, damit ich KH morgen schaffe


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe heute auf der Ile Levant gefaulenzt 

sehr schön war das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2010)

Fauler Sack!  


Auf eine der beiden Inseln werden A. und ich im September definitiv auch einen Abstecher machen


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> KH fände ich auch mal wieder nett  Da gibt es schöne Sachen für die GoPro
> 
> Kennt sich jemand in Neustadt und Umgebung aus,,,,,, das wäre eher auf dem Weg zwischen ZH und NK ?????





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses Jahr werden dort die Neustädter Tage veranstaltet. hambacher und ein paar andere Locals werden vom 21.-25.07. verschieden Touren anbieten. Sicher lohnt sich die Anfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2010)

Du weisst doch Caro: Der Fürst bevorzugt grundsätzlich immer eine standesgemässe individuelle Betreuung  

Ich sage schonmal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fauler Sack!
> 
> 
> Auf eine der beiden Inseln werden A. und ich im September definitiv auch einen Abstecher machen



angezogen und viel und schattig wandern = Port Cros
nackisch wanden und nackisch baden = Île Levand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen 

 Mist - vergessen den Wecker umzustellen, heute ist ja Frei-Tag und Iggi rückt erst um 09:00 Uhr an 



mzaskar schrieb:


> angezogen und viel und schattig wandern = Port Cros
> *nackisch wanden und nackisch baden =* Île Levand



"Sich nackisch wanden und nackisch baden" oder "Nackisch wandern und nackisch baden"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2010)

moin *gääähn*


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2010)

moin

stimmt, heute ist frei-tag 

wünsche den edlen rittern viel spaß auf ihrem kreuzug nach kh 
werde irgendwann die heimatfront abreiten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2010)

Transporter ist umgebaut und das FR ist verladen. Der Iggi kann kommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2010)

let's go!


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2010)

go go go !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2010)

Let's roll!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2010)

rock´n roll


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2010)

und ich sitze hier am Pool und lasse mir die Morgensonnen auf den Bauch scheinen 

Viel Spass in der Pfalz


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du weisst doch Caro: Der Fürst bevorzugt grundsätzlich immer eine standesgemässe individuelle Betreuung
> 
> Ich sage schonmal GN8



Oh, ich vergaß. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> und ich sitze hier am Pool und lasse mir die Morgensonnen auf den Bauch scheinen
> 
> Viel Spass in der Pfalz


Oh ja, dann hau ich mich auch mal in die Sonne und später eine kleine Tour.


----------



## Cynthia (4. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zurück von einer netten und doch länger als ursprünglich intendierten Tour mit Christina, Urs & Co. ...
> Schön und lustig war's  ...




Suuuper, dass ihr dabei wart!   Wiederholungsbedürftig.


 ... und gutes Biken in KH ...


----------



## Cynthia (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Caro, wie geht's? Grüße meine Heimat ...


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Caro, wie geht's? Grüße meine Heimat ...



Mach ich doch glatt....


----------



## Alberto68 (4. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Insgesamt waren es für A. und mich knapp 52km und so fast 1.000hm über Rote Mühle, Schneidhain, Woogtal, Königstein, Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Vic-Trail, Hohemark, Marmorstein, Saalburg, Limeswanderweg, Sandplacken, Fuxi, Fuchstein, Esels(h)eck, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail.


Gude Waltho

warst du der erste in der Gruppe Richtung Vic-trail der wie ein "Bekloppter" an mir und Thorsten vorbei geschossen ist  ( wir waren die die Euch entgegengekommen sind )


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2010)

habe mal ne andere route für meine patrouille gewählt und reichlich a***** für die "säge" entdeckt 
ich schreibs mal in den news-fred


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh, ich vergaß.



Wie konnten sie nur Frau Caro 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> warst du der erste in der Gruppe Richtung Vic-trail der wie ein "Bekloppter" an mir und Thorsten vorbei geschossen ist



Guude Berto 

"Bekloppt" ist grundsätzlich gekauft, aber wo genau meinst Du denn? 



wissefux schrieb:


> rock´n roll



 Genau: Rock 'n Roll!   

Zurück aus KH - und schee war's 

Aber auch an KH nagt die Bodenerosion, was man insb. an den Lembergspitzkehren und am Rotenfels gemerkt hat; bei Letzterem war der untere Teil des Trails, der nach den Spitzkehren w/ Felssturz gesperrt, was uns zu einem kleinen Umweg zwang.

Wir wissen ja schon lange, dass Biken ist irgendwie ein blöder Sport ist: Man fährt den Berg hoch, um ihn anschließend wieder runter zu fahren, was ja dann in etwa +/- Null auskommt.

Energetisch ist er aber auch ineffizient:

Lt. Polar habe ich heute in 4 Stunden Biken gut 2.100 kkal verbraucht. Bei einem kurzen Abstecher zu McDoof in KH vor der Rückfahrt habe ich das dann in knapp nur 15 Minuten fast wieder eingefahren: Grosse Pommes (470kkal), Bic Mac (495 kkal) und ein Big Tasty Bacon (905 kkal <- ) macht in Summe gute 1.900 kkal, na immerhin habe ich Cola Light getrunken   

4 Stunden harte Arbeit in nur 15 Minuten wieder eingefahren  

P.S: Der Big Tasty Bacon ist mein neuer Favorit bei McDoof


----------



## Rampe (4. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber auch an KH nagt die Bodenerosion, was man insb. an den Lembergspitzkehren und am Rotenfels gemerkt hat; bei Letzterem war der untere Teil des Trails, der nach den Spitzkehren w/ Felssturz gesperrt, was uns zu einem kleinen Umweg zwang.



Anfang Mai war da noch ein Holtzsteg über der Abbruchstelle, ist da jetzt noch mehr runtergekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2010)

war heute eine SUUUUPER TOUR!!!

mein Schaltproblem hatte übrigens folgende Ursache: die zughülle hatte sich aufgelöst, dadurch war dann der weg für den schaltzug kürzer also sonst, ( gleicher effekt als wenn der schaltzug nicht richtig gespannt ist) Folge : ich hatte immer probleme in die kleinen gänge zu schalten...


Zughülle ist nun mittels Blumenbindedraht und Klebeband geflickt  und alles funzt wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2010)

Rampe schrieb:


> Anfang Mai war da noch ein Holtzsteg über der Abbruchstelle, ist da jetzt noch mehr runtergekommen?



Gesehen haben wir es selbst nicht, muss aber wohl, denn der Weg war gesperrt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2010)

Heute gab es zum Abschluss nochmal lecker gegrillte Dorade ... nun sitze ich auf der Terasse, schaue aufs Meer und trinke meine 1664 Vorräte leer  Morgen in der Früh geht es back to ZH   leider habe ich nicht im Lotto gewonnen und kann nicht hier bleiben  

Hmm vielleicht sollte ich Dichter oder Maler werden  dann kann ich hier leben


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2010)

moin

mal was für bremsenexperten :

meine hinterradbremse hatte gestern im kaisertempeldownhill gegen ende einen zunehmend härteren druckpunkt. ich denke, das ist der erwärmung zuzuschreiben und normal.
als ich allerdings dann unten war, gab es schlagartig keinen druckpunkt mehr und ich konnte den hebel ohne nennenswerte bremswirkung zum lenker ziehen. etwas geschockt hab ich zwei mal kurz "gepumpt" und alles war wieder normal.
aber ein komisches gefühl bleibt. was war das ? warum ? was, wenn mir sowas mitten im downhill passiert ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2010)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen in der Früh geht es back to ZH



Gute Fahrt 

... und pins nicht so rum, Du warst schliesslich zwei Wochen da unten  



wissefux schrieb:


> mal was für bremsenexperten
> 
> ...



Kein Druckpunkt nach einer Abfahrt könnte Luft im System bedeuten.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kein Druckpunkt nach einer Abfahrt könnte Luft im System bedeuten.



sollte man aber mal behandeln lassen, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2010)

... sollte man 

Bremsbeläge sind noch ok, oder?

Wandernde Druckpunkte, resp. Pumpen sind aber wie gesagt ein Anzeichen für Luft im System.

Was ist denn das nochmal für 'ne Bremse, ich nehme an am Argon?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2010)

So: Heute stand nach den anstrengenden letzten Tagen nur eine kurze Keinradeinheit auf dem Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mal was für bremsenexperten :
> 
> ...



hast du zufällig in der letzten zeit neue bremsbeläge eingebaut?


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2010)

bremsbeläge vorne hab ich nach der runde gestern gewechselt. hörte sich schon kurz nach dem start recht metallisch an. von daher hab ich auch eher verstärkt hinten gebremst ...
die hinteren wurden aber noch nicht getauscht und dort war ja dann mal kurz das druckpunktproblem.

hab ne hayes mag am argon ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2010)

ich hatte das prob bei tuning belägen! 
grund für den druckpunktverlust war, dass sich der bremsbelag bei größere hitze in großen stücken verabschiedet hat


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2010)

home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2010)

N'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die hinteren wurden aber noch nicht getauscht und dort war ja dann mal kurz das druckpunktproblem.
> 
> hab ne hayes mag am argon ...



Entweder Bremsbeläge abgefahren oder Luft in der Leitung oder Beides, kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen und ich schaue mir das an, aber ein Entlüftungskit für Hayes habe ich nicht.

@Mzaskar: Wie war die Rückfahrt?

@All: GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2010)

morsche. versuche es jetzt nochmal mit den alten bremsbelägen hinten.
dann sind nach der tour zumindest schon mal die neuen beläge vorne eingefahren ....

9.30 uhr gundelhard. wer will, kommt mit. ist zwar kurzfristig, aber so läuft das in jüngster zeit bei unserer truppe 

have a very nice day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

You too 

Bei uns geht es um 11:00 Uhr ab fbh los.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es um 11:00 Uhr ab fbh los.



ist dann wohl etwas später geworden oder habt ihr vorher schon staufen + rossert mitgenommen ?

fux meldet keinerlei ausfälle im bremsensystem. alles ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist dann wohl etwas später geworden ...



 Yepp - Wir sind erst später losgekommen.

War eine sehr schöne trailige Runde bei nahezu idealen Bedingungen 



wissefux schrieb:


> fux meldet keinerlei ausfälle im bremsensystem. alles ok



 Roger that


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

Still ruht der Plausch 

GN8


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Fürst 

bin einen mini Drop (60cm) gesprungen und mein Sattel hing bei der Landung an der Hose fest, konnte also nicht das Hinterrad runterbekommen und bin dann gegen einen Baum gekracht der 2m nach dem Drop kam.
Schulter tut etwas weh (habe beim Einschlag echt gedacht "jetzt ist das Schlüsselbein durch") zum Glück haben Rucksackgurt und IXS Jacke ihren Job gemacht. Bin aber seitlich umgefallen und habe mir dabei etwas das Knie verdreht. Gestern war es sch..... mit dem Laufen aber heute ging es schon wieder besser, wird also auch nix kaputt sein. Aber mit  fahren ging halt nicht mehr an diesem WE.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

Der Fürst ist es denn sehr froh, ob der Neuigkeiten, dass dem Ritter Hopi keine langwierige Malässe oder gar bleibende Versehrtheit widerfahren ist und er sich wohl schon bald wieder ins Schlachtengetümmel wird stürzen können  

Nichtsdestorotz sieht sich der Fürst in seiner unendlichen Weisheit und Güte genötigt, dem Ritter Hopi ob dessen sportlichen Ehrgeize zu empfehlen, vorsichtshalber eine Spende seiner Fortpflanzungsflüssigkeit auf Eis legen zu lassen, um dessen Reproduktion sicherzustellen


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2010)

gn8 ihr helden


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> vorsichtshalber eine Spende seiner Fortpflanzungsflüssigkeit auf Eis legen zu lassen, um dessen Reproduktion sicherzustellen



Diesen Rat muss mein Freund Alex wohl mehr zu Herzen nehmen, der in Steinach einen lustigen 4m Flatdrop durchzog, bei dem er unsanft an seine Glocken erinnert wurde. Manch mal ist Geschwindigkeit doch nicht gleich Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Diesen Rat muss mein Freund Alex wohl mehr zu Herzen nehmen, der in Steinach einen lustigen 4m Flatdrop durchzog, bei dem er unsanft an seine Glocken erinnert wurde.



 Aua 

Das erinnert den Fürsten an eine Geschichte aus den guten, alten Zeiten als er noch der christlichen Seefahrt frönte:

Der Fürst wollte nach dem Einkauf einer Palette von Kaltgetränken auf die fürstliche Segelyacht zurückkehren. Er hatte die Palette unter den rechten Arm geklemmt und hielt sich mit der linken Hand am Vorstag fest, um behende und forsch, die Yacht des Fürstenvaters über den Bugkorb (selbstverständlich gefertigt aus deutschem V2A-Stahl) zu besteigen. Da der Burgkorb vom vorherigen Regen aber noch feucht war, rutschte sein Stiefel ab und er begab sich in den freien Fall. Intuitiv und geschult gelang es dem Fürsten noch, die Palette mit den Kaltgetränken durch einen geschickten Wurf auf das Vorschiff zu retten. Der Fürst selbst hatte sich hingegen eigentlich schon damit abgefunden, im Becken eines friesischen Hafens zu landen, als ihm einfiel, dass unter dem Bugkorb ja der Anker befestigt war...

... auf dem kam der Fürst dann nach ca. 1,5 m freien Fall rittlings zu sitzen 

Naja: Der Reproduktionsfähigkeit des Fürsten hat es jedenfalls nicht geschadet, da die Zeugung seines Stammhalters erst ein paar Jahre später erfolgte - aber nicht immer geht sowas gimpflich ab.

Da der Ritter Hopi sich noch nicht - zumindest wissentlich - reproduziert hat, empfiehlt der Fürst eine präventive Konservierung des Erbgutes...

... oder eine gute Wäschekammer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da die Zeugung seines Stammhalters erst ein paar Jahre später erfolgte ...



Um jeglichen Spekulationen und üblen Nachreden vorzubeugen, möchte der Fürst klarstellen, dass die Vaterschaft ob diverser biologischer Merkmale gesichert ist  

Jetzt aber endgültig gute Nacht meine treuen Ritter, Knappen und sonstigen Untertanen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2010)

morsche

schön mild heute


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2010)

coole story, herr fürst


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin 

Ich will wieder weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> schön mild heute



 In der Tat.

Heute Nacht hat es ja immer wieder geregnet


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

Da hat der Fürst aber Glück gehabt, dass er den Anker traf . Wer weiss schon von welchem Seeungeheuer er hätte verschlungen werden können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Nahezu eine philosophische Frage: Traf der Fürst den Anker oder der Anker den Fürsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nahezu eine philosophische Frage: Traf der Fürst den Anker oder der Anker den Fürsten



Das Spielt doch keine Rolle, das Ergebnis war ein Logenplatz am Bug des Schiffes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

... und der Anker traf wie ein Hammer den Hammer


----------



## Miss H (7. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich vermute mal, hier kennt mich noch jemand !!!!!!!!
Es gibt ja interessante themen mittlerweile vom treffer auf der kette...

ich bin wieder fast im leben, mein neues ersatzteil ist mittlerweile fast 7 wochen in mienem körper und verbindet oberschenkel und hüftknochen. 
Im Fernsehen hab ich so eine hüft-op gesehen, da drehte der operateur zur probe, obs funktioniert, das gesamte bein wie einen großen rührlöffel einmal im kreis - und ich bin jetzt dabei, an krücken ein normales gangbild wieder herzustellen. wie sensibel und empfindsam der körper doch ist.

der gedanke an wenigsten wab's zu fahren ist groß, noch trau ich mich nicht richtig...

na dann mal einen schönen montag - und in zwei tagen ist schon mittwoch und dann noch mal 2 tage, dann ist wieder freitag - das sind doch gute aussichten...


----------



## Miss H (7. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich vermute mal, hier kennt mich noch jemand !!!!!!!!
Es gibt ja interessante themen mittlerweile vom treffer auf der kette...

ich bin wieder fast im leben, mein neues ersatzteil ist mittlerweile fast 7 wochen in mienem körper und verbindet oberschenkel und hüftknochen. 
Im Fernsehen hab ich so eine hüft-op gesehen, da drehte der operateur zur probe das gesamte bein wie einen großen rührlöffel einmal im kreis - und ich bin jetzt dabei, an krücken ein normales gangbild wieder herzustellen. wie sensibel und empfindsam der körper doch ist.

der gedanke an wenigsten wab's zu fahren ist groß, noch trau ich mich nicht richtig...das letzte mal bin ich mit taunsschnecke im januar gefahren

na dann mal einen schönen montag - und in zwei tagen ist schon mittwoch und dann noch mal 2 tage, dann ist wieder freitag - das sind doch gute aussichten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Er hat ihn getötet!


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

Moin junge Frau, natürlich kennen wir sie noch Bist Du jetzt unter die Borg gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Welcome back Heidrun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Leute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

... was ist denn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

... mit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

... der ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

... gerade ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

... anstehenden ...


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

hä


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

K-Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Der Ritter Hopi sei beglückwunscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

Der Fürst wird alt  sein Ritter zieht schneller


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2010)

und das trotz der blessuren 

respekt, aber ich habs auch total verpennt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Der Fürst wollte den Ritter Hopi ob seiner Verletzungen etwas aufmuntern


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

ich hätte es nicht anders gesagt in dem Fall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Dann hätte ich es ja eigentlich gar nicht schreiben müssen, wenn wir es beide schon wussten


----------



## bone peeler (7. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Ah Bone, wo treibst Du Dich denn in letzter Zeit rum


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2010)

Beim Essen 


BTW ich habe keine Lust auf A***** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kann mich mal jemand nach LeLa beamen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Beim Essen



Immer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW ich habe keine Lust auf A*****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Come on, in ewas mehr als 2 Monaten geht es doch schon in die Alpen   zum


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2010)

stimmt  aber vorher muss ich noch irgendwie zum fahren kommen  sonst wird das ganze eine Katastrophe 

Die Woche steht erstmal ausgiebige Fritzzpflege auf dem Programm  es hat doch etwas Schmutz in den ganzen bewegten Teilen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Wir haben da unten ja schliesslich genug Staub aufgewirbelt


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2010)

besser als Schlammsuhlen


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

Nix kaputt, also am Mittwoch noch ein MRT vom Knie, aber nur damit nicht doch etwas mit dem Knorpel ist. Schulter und Schlüsselbein haben auch nix.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2010)

Na Glückwunsch 

was macht das Einrad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2010)

Die nächsten 2 Wochen erstmal nix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> besser als Schlammsulen



 Definitiv, lieber Staub aufwirbeln, als im Schlammsuhlen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

@Mzaskar: Du hast Post!


----------



## Cynthia (7. Juni 2010)

Miss H schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich vermute mal, hier kennt mich noch jemand !!!!!!!!
> Es gibt ja interessante themen mittlerweile vom treffer auf der kette...
> ...


----------



## caroka (7. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst ist es denn sehr froh, ob der Neuigkeiten, dass dem Ritter Hopi keine langwierige Malässe oder gar bleibende Versehrtheit widerfahren ist und er sich wohl schon bald wieder ins Schlachtengetümmel wird stürzen können
> 
> Nichtsdestorotz sieht sich der Fürst in seiner unendlichen Weisheit und Güte genötigt, dem Ritter Hopi ob dessen sportlichen Ehrgeize zu empfehlen, vorsichtshalber eine Spende seiner Fortpflanzungsflüssigkeit auf Eis legen zu lassen, um dessen Reproduktion sicherzustellen


 Das sollte Ritter Hopi wirklich tun. 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Beim Essen
> 
> 
> BTW ich habe keine Lust auf A*****
> ...


Ich kann Dich nicht nach LeLa beamen, doch dafür werde ich in drei Wochen ins Tessin fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2010)

Heute war dann nach 8 Tagen Biken, abgesehen von etwas etwas Kraft-Training, mal wieder ein Ruhetag fällig.

Ich wünsche präventiv schon mal eine GN8


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nix kaputt, also am Mittwoch noch ein MRT vom Knie, aber nur damit nicht doch etwas mit dem Knorpel ist. Schulter und Schlüsselbein haben auch nix.



Alles wird gut! Schmerzen lassen nach. Es dauert halt mittlerweile etwas länger...

Die besten genesungswünsche. Ahoi, t.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

Nicht mehr ganz so mild wie gestern, aber immer noch sehr angenehm.

Geniesst das schöne Wetter am Vormittag, denn im Verlaufe des Nachmittags kann/soll es Regen und Gewitter geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

FFM meldet die ersten Regentropfen.

Könnte also doch durchaus sein, dass das mit dem Zweiradausflug in den Taunus heute Abend nichts wird und Keinrad angesagt ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

Die vierrädrige Heimfahrt verlief bis auf ein paar wenige Tropfen trocken und konnte daher oben ohne erfolgen 

Jetzt bin ich allerding etwas hin und her gerissen ob Outdoor oder Indoor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich allerding etwas hin und her gerissen ob Outdoor oder Indoor



 Indoor - Lt. Regenradar kommt da fett was angewackelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

Fertisch mit Indoor, aber Regen hat's entgegen der Vorhersage bisher nicht gegeben


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2010)

Es ist angerichtet 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZEqBYXIXOM"]YouTube- MÃ¼de RÃ¼den - Der Cup der guten Hoffnung, Song zur FuÃball WM 2010 (inkl. Untertitel)[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

Shit jetzt steht wieder dieser ver****te Unterschichtensport auf dem Programm


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2010)

kannst dich ja daran erfreuen 

die nackisch Bucht




Port Cros


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kannst dich ja daran erfreuen



Oh ja, gib' mir mehr!   

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2010)

Nakischbadeinsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nakischbadeinsel



Ich sage nur: Noch 3 1/2 Monate  

... und im September werde ich meine Sportbootführerscheine mitnehmen


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2010)

morsche

sehr mild und noch trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm. obwohl es doch schon recht warm war.


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2010)

die heimfahrt wird definitv heiß, möglicherweise mit abkühlung von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die heimfahrt wird definitv heiß, )



 Yepp



wissefux schrieb:


> möglicherweise mit abkühlung von oben



Hoffentlich nicht 

Ich wollte noch eine Tour über Hofheim Richtung Staufen machen.

Ist die Schwarze Sau zwischen Rendezvouz-Platz und Kaisertempel eigentlich wieder frei?


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist die Schwarze Sau zwischen Rendezvouz-Platz und Kaisertempel eigentlich wieder frei?



keine ahnung. bin ich schon lang nicht mehr gefahren ...

und posten darf man sowas hier sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und posten darf man sowas hier sowieso nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn's passt schau' ich heute da mal vorbei und werd' berichten


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2010)

aber nur hier - quasi intern -,  sonst gibts dudu von den bösen mitbikern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Papalafax!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2010)

dudududu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

dadada


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2010)

so spät 

bald ist schon wieder freizeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!





wissefux schrieb:


> so spät



Das war ein nachmahlzeitlicher Gruss


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2010)

Hopi doch kaputt  der gnadenlose Blick einer Maschine hat es ans Licht gebracht. Innenband am linken Knie ist angerissen  Jetzt habe ich für 6 Wochen so einen tollen Laufomat  noch so einen und ich kann Forrest  Gump spielen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2010)

gute Besserung


----------



## -Xcessive- (9. Juni 2010)

zur zeit tummeln sich viele verletzte rum (inklusive mir^^).
beim radfahren passiert??
bei mir zumindest nicht xD


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Oh weh 

Gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2010)

bei mir gehts morgen unters messer 
abzess am steissbein...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich komm' mir hier ja wirklich bald vor, wie in einem Lazarett


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2010)

ich habe doch immer etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Eine aktuelle Mitteilung des KBA:



> In Deutschland haben sich die Fähigkeiten der Pkw-/ Lkw-Fahrer deutlich verschlechtert. Aus diesem Grund hat das Straßenverkehrsamt ein neues System eingeführt um die schlechten Fahrer zu identifizieren.
> 
> Mit sofortiger Wirkung werden allen Fahrern, die sich im Straßenverkehr schlecht benehmen - unter anderem durch plötzliches Anhalten, zu dichtem Auffahren, Überholen an gefährlichen Stellen, Abbiegen ohne zu blinken, Wenden auf Hauptstraßen und rechts überholen - Fahnen ausgehändigt.
> Sie sind rot, mit einem schwarzen Streifen oben und einem gelben Streifen unten.
> ...


----------



## -Xcessive- (9. Juni 2010)

die kennzeichen der nächsten stufe sind dann die "socken" für die seitenspiegel^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mich dann mal mit Milass auf in den Hochtaunus, insofern wird es heute auch keinen Zustandsbericht zur Schwarzen Sau am Staufen mehr geben


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2010)

erstaunlicher weise war es auf dem weg zum nfh recht feucht, als ob es dort oben heute geregnet hätte.
hier unten ist alles knochentrocken und von den gewittern bisher nix zu spüren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Milass und ich haben eine goile, ziemlich flotte, trailige Runde im Taunus gedreht.

//FFM/Franzoseneck/Altenhöfe/Fuxi/Kleiner Feldi/Windeck/RK/RK-Trail/Esels(h)eck//

Dort haben wir uns getrennt und ich bin über nfh-Trail, Öhlmühlweg und Bahn-Trail heimwärts. Auf dem Bahn-Trail habe ich noch Trail-Cleaning betrieben und den umgestürzten Baum am Anfang (von der B455 aus gesehen) weitestgehend beseitigt.

Es war insgesamt viel schmodderiger als am Sonntag.


----------



## Cynthia (9. Juni 2010)

Trail-Cleaning  Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich aber nicht zu lange vor dem Gewitter zu Hause gewesen 

 GN8


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hab's heute wenigstens geschafft, ein Stündchen am Rhein entlang zu joggen. Am Wochenende werde ich dann das hiesige Hochgebirge  weiter mit dem Bike erkunden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen 



wondermike schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werde ich dann das hiesige Hochgebirge  weiter mit dem Bike erkunden.



Ach Du warst schon auf der Abraumhalde bei Grevenbroich


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2010)

moin
etwas frischer als gestern vor dem gewitter, aber immer noch recht schwül ...


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2010)

thanx for baum wegschneiden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

Pleasure!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

Das hat ja ziemlich runtergemacht und gerumpelt heute Nacht. Dürfte jetzt ein ziemlich Schmodder im Taunus sein 

Auf der vierrädrigen oben ohne Fahrt nach FFM gab es immer noch einige wenige Tropfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flKiga8oXVE"]YouTube- Cancellara betrÃ¼gt  (gedoptes Bike)  www.Tretleistung.de[/nomedia]


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2010)

Der ist gut 

In light of the rising frequency of human/grizzly bear conflicts, the Alaska Department of Fishing and Gaming is advising hikers, hunters, and fishermen to take extra precautions and keep alert of bears while in the field. The department has posted the following notice: 

We advise that outdoorsmen wear noisy little bells on their clothing so as not to startle any bears. 

We also advise outdoorsmen to carry pepper spray with them in case of an encounter with a bear. 

It is also a good idea to watch out for fresh signs of bear activity. 

Outdoorsmen should recognize the difference between black bear and grizzly bear feces. Black bear feces is smaller and contains lots of berries and squirrel fur. Grizzly bear feces has little bells in it and smells like pepper. 

gut zu wissen, wenn die Bären den Taunus erobern 

In GR gibt es, glaube ich zumindest, wieder Bären und Wölfe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn' so einen ähnlichen:

Woran erkennt ein Wanderer, der auf einem Baum hockt, weil er von einem Bären bedroht wird, ob es ein Grizzly oder ein Braunbär ist?

Der Braunbär klettert hinterher, der Grizzly haut den Baum um!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2010)

der wurde in dem Kontext (Stuntzi) auch gebracht  

Es hat bei mir nur etwas gedauert, da ich mich so fragte, aus welchem Grund das pooh wohl nach Pfeffer riechen soll ....... bis mir das Glöckchen auf die Sprünge geholfen hat 


was für Bären gut ist, genügt doch bestimmt auch für Wanderer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

Meiner ist uralt, den habe ich von meinem Schiegervater, der seinen Postgraduate in Kalifornien gemacht hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

Ob den gegebenen zeitlichen Restriktionen, der gestrigen harten Outdoor-Einheit und der für heute prognostizierten erneuten Gewittermöglichkeiten, gab es heute dann mal wieder eine Keinradeinheit


----------



## bone peeler (10. Juni 2010)

Kann man bitte jemand die Heizung abstellen...???

Achso... Guten Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2010)

... den Regler suche ich auch schon seit ein paar Tagen  

Trotzdem GN8


----------



## wondermike (10. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> Ach Du warst schon auf der Abraumhalde bei Grevenbroich



Nein. Bis jetzt war die höchste Erhebung der Rheindamm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2010)

morsche.
frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werde ich dann das hiesige Hochgebirge  *weiter *mit dem Bike erkunden.





wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Du warst schon auf der Abraumhalde bei Grevenbroich





wondermike schrieb:


> Nein. Bis jetzt war die höchste Erhebung der Rheindamm.



Na dann war Du auch ja noch gar nicht in Deinem neuen Hochgebirge (s.o.)  

Das Wetter hat mir heute morgen einen Strich durch die Zweiradrechnung gemacht und vierrädrig ging dann auch nur oben-nicht-ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... vierrädrig ging dann auch nur oben-nicht-ohne



weichei. ne tauchpumpe in den fußraum und gut is


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2010)

oder ein Loch im Fussboden 

die  die Schweizer

Kein Scherz: Die SVP fordert vom Bundesrat in einer Motion, die 
Einschweizerung des Vorarlbergs, von Savoyen und anderen Regionen 
vorzubereiten.
http://tagesanzeiger.ch/schweiz/standard/SVP-will-der-Schweiz-Nachbargebiete-einverleiben/story/23529806


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die  die Schweizer



Die  nicht nur, die sprechen auch noch komisch... 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kein Scherz: Die SVP *fordert vom Bundesrat in einer Motion*, ...



Das war aber Slow Motion


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die  nicht nur, die sprechen auch noch komisch...
> 
> 
> 
> Das war aber Slow Motion


 
Für die nicht Schweizer  http://www.vimentis.ch/d/lexikon/303/Motion.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

Dann warten wir mal ab, bis sich die Österreicher und die Schweizer gegenseitig eingebürgert haben...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die  die Schweizer
> 
> Kein Scherz: Die SVP fordert vom Bundesrat in einer Motion, die
> Einschweizerung des Vorarlbergs, von Savoyen und anderen Regionen
> ...



Ich finde, HESSEN sollte sich bemühen, auch dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

@WM: Bist Du eigentlich schon in Deinem neuen Lokalforum vorstellig geworden?


----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @WM: Bist Du eigentlich schon in Deinem neuen Lokalforum vorstellig geworden?



Kannst es wohl nicht erwarten, mich loszuwerden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

Warum wusste ich bereits vorher, dass genau diese Antwort kommt?


----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich bereits vorher, dass genau diese Antwort kommt?



Ich bin halt einfach strukturiert und deshalb leicht auszurechnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dann halt noch 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2010)

morsche, auch an die einfach strukturierten unter uns ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> auch an die einfach strukturierten unter uns ...



Gerda an die


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch: Ich meinte natürlich:



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche, auch an die einfach strukturierten unter uns ...



Ihr seid so gut zu mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, wenn ich wirklich eine Wahl hätte zwischen D'dorf und FFM wüsste ich nicht, was mir lieber wäre.

Da ich quasi im Rheinland (Luftlinie ca. 5km von WMs neuen Standort) aufgewachsen bin, kenne ich auch diese Ecke sehr gut.

Klar ist das für's MTB erstmal schlechter als der Vortaunus, aber da oben kann man genial RR fahren und hat mit dem verf*ckten Winter einfach weniger zu tun.

Wenn man partout MTBlern will, muss man sich eher Richtung Bergisches Land orientieren. Dafür hat WM aber seinen neuen Privatwohnsitz leider etwas ungünstig gewählt.

Wenn ich noch da oben wäre, hätte ich zudem garantiert (noch) eine Segelyacht am Ijsselmeer und wäre jedes w/e oder zumindest jedes zweite w/e zum Segeln in NL.

Zudem muss ich sagen, dass mir selbst nach über 20 Jahren in FFM das Publikum in D'dorf generell (selbstverständlich von Euch Plauscherfreunden hier mal abgesehen ) einfach mehr zusagt, als das in FFM 

Also Mike: Mach' einfach das Beste daraus, wir glauben an Dich


----------



## bone peeler (12. Juni 2010)

Morsche!!!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2010)

Moin frisch in D


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar ist das für's MTB erstmal schlechter als der Vortaunus, aber da oben kann man genial RR fahren und hat mit dem verf*ckten Winter einfach weniger zu tun.



Nix da Rennrad. Ich hab' ja auch meinen Stolz. Und wie das mit dem Winter aussieht, muss ich ja erst noch sehen.



wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn man partout MTBlern will, muss man sich eher Richtung Bergisches Land orientieren. Dafür hat WM aber seinen neuen Privatwohnsitz leider etwas ungünstig gewählt.



Das ist schon richtig. Aber insgesamt finde es ganz nett hier.



wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch da oben wäre, hätte ich zudem garantiert (noch) eine Segelyacht am Ijsselmeer und wäre jedes w/e oder zumindest jedes zweite w/e zum Segeln in NL.



Nix für mich.



wahltho schrieb:


> Zudem muss ich sagen, dass mir selbst nach über 20 Jahren in FFM das Publikum in D'dorf generell (selbstverständlich von Euch Plauscherfreunden hier mal abgesehen ) einfach mehr zusagt, als das in FFM



Tatsächlich habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass die leute hier insgesamt freundlicher sind. Ist aber auch nicht so schwer. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Also Mike: Mach' einfach das Beste daraus, wir glauben an Dich



Danke danke. Ich werd's schon auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend 

Boah hat sich das heute im im Laufe des Tages abgekühlt 

Edit: GN8


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2010)

und moin


----------



## Hopi (13. Juni 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Juni 2010)

Moin euer Durchlocht 

habe ich eigentlich schon kund getan, dass Spanier des Ritters Streitross geliefert haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Wohlan meine treuer Ritter Hopi, der Fürst vernahm bereits die frohe Kunde aus der Ferne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

@Iggi: Was macht der Steiss?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juni 2010)

jo geht schon
ich denke mal 2-3 Wochen kein Sport
wenn ich glück habe kann ich sogar ab 17 juli nach Garmisch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Ohje... na dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2010)

reichlich feucht im wald. besonders x-trail + schneise gleichen teilweise einem kleinen bächlein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## ratte (13. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> reichlich feucht im wald. besonders x-trail + schneise gleichen teilweise einem kleinen bächlein ...


Oha, damit hatte ich heute mal geliebäugelt.
Also Fangopackung gleich mit einplanen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Merci - Das bestärkt mich in meiner Ansicht, dass heute Heute ist nur Garden-Cleaning und Indoor angesagt ist 

Ich bin heute schliesslich schon einmal von der Leiter gefallen


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2010)

Von der Leiter gefallen?


----------



## Hopi (13. Juni 2010)

Aber es ist alles ganz geblieben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Von der Leiter gefallen?



 Genau!



Hopi schrieb:


> Aber es ist alles ganz geblieben?



Ich glaub' schon...


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo... es ist Sonntag... da hat der Fürst arbeitsverbot... wie all seine Untertanen auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, der Hof des Fürsten muss schon gekehrt und gereinigt werden


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2010)

Von der Leiter aus ... ja nee is klar... (kleiner Tip: Man kann den Besenstiel auch absägen )


----------



## Hopi (13. Juni 2010)

ich wusste es doch, er stand auf der Leiter und hat seine Frau kehren lassen  und nach zu viel gemoser, hat sie diese  aus versehen umgeworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (13. Juni 2010)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Oh wie sind meine Untertanen doch gar so gehässig, obwohl ich doch so ein gar mildtätiger Despot bin :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Oh wie sind meine Untertanen doch gar so gehässig, obwohl ich doch so ein gar mildtätiger Despot bin :


----------



## ratte (13. Juni 2010)

Ich stimme dem Fux zu, der X-Trail ist stellenweise etwas feucht.  Die Fangopackung gab es dann aber erst auf dem +, bis fast zur Nabe im Schlamm, dumm nur, wenn man gerade einen Fuß unten hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2010)

Nachdem der Fürst gar lukullisch gespeist hat, wünscht er auch seinen Unteranen eine angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2010)

moin

sieg


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2010)

moin moin moin


----------



## bone peeler (14. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2010)

nass heute ..... da gab es mal eine vierrädrige Fahrt ..... Aber Morgens quer durch ZH ist schon ganz schön Sch**** 

Da ich Bahnfahren mit riechenden Menschen auch nicht unbedingt so bevorzuge muss ich mir doch mal eine Lösung mit dem Bike ausdenken ..... 

Mal sehen was so geht, erst muss ich mal mein HT reparieren ... HR quietscht und läuft schwer, mal sehen ob ich die DTSwiss (Onyx ?) auseinander bekomme, oder ob ich sie besser beim Händler abgebe. Da müsste ich eh mal vorbei da die LR im Fritzz mal eine Runde zentrieren gebrauchen könnten  

Nun fröhlich ans schaffen .... ampopo wo ist mein bircher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2010)

Hier in FFM ist trocken. Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> . Da müsste ich eh mal vorbei da die LR im Fritzz mal eine Runde zentrieren gebrauchen könnten
> 
> )



so so, bist Du mal wieder durch das Gelände geballert


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2010)

was macht denn dein Spanier? Wann gibt es denn das erste Bild zu bewundern 

Naja obligatorisch muss ich jetzt ja wieder nach deinem Bullit fragen


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2010)

Der hängt am Montageständer und wird langsam aufgebaut. Ich habe ja keine große Eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der hängt am Montageständer und wird langsam aufgebaut. Ich habe ja keine große Eile


 
Ich bin aber neugierig  

wie lange hast du denn noch Pause?


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin aber neugierig
> 
> wie lange hast du denn noch Pause?



Wenn es nach dem Prof. geht ca. 11 Wochen aber in 4 - 5 sollte ein nicht zu starker Einsatz wieder möglich sein.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2010)

lass es ruhig angehen .....


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2010)

aber mal gaaaaaaz ruhig  im alter heilen die knochen nicht mehr so schnell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2010)

Stimmt - Ich merk's gerade auch an meiner maladen rechten Schulter 

... gut, dasss ich soviel freihändig fahre 

aber die Taunus-Tour mit Milass lasse ich glaube ich heute mal lieber


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2010)

He Fürst, soll ich ihnen mal mein Einrad leihen  ich brauche es eh nicht die nächsten Wochen


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die Taunus-Tour mit Milass lasse ich glaube ich heute mal lieber



im regenradar kommt auch schon möglicherweise was für heut abend ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2010)

... ab wann ist denn in etwa damit zu rechnen?


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2010)

vielleicht in 3-4 stunden. keine ahnung  heiß ich kachelmann, sitz ich im knast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2010)

Mal etwas leicht morbides, kurz vor dem Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ab wann ist denn in etwa damit zu rechnen?



das saarland wehrt sich bislang tapfer und erfolgreich gegen die regenfront


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2010)

so sind sie halt die Saarländer  

Saarländer, es kann nur einen geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dann ob der maldierten Schulter nur noch eine moderate, aber dennoch trockene Rudene über den Staufen gefahren  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen liebe Plauscherinnen und Plauscher


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

der store ist down


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Moin Schweiz 

Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm 

Es erschien mir allerdings etwas frischer als gestern Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der store ist down



 Welcher Store ist denn down?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welcher Store ist denn down?



da gibts nur einen, dessen "down" oft heiß ersehnt wird


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm



werde heute auch 4 rädrig fahren, wahrscheinlich mit zwischenstop im mtz. die schnarchnasen machen aber erst um 9.30 uhr auf


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2010)

Stimmt  Der Store is down


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber ich versteh' nur Bahnhof


----------



## bone peeler (15. Juni 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2010)

Na dann wollen wir den Fürsten nicht im Dunkeln tappen lassen, sonst wird er noch der Fürst der Finsternis 

Der Apple Store ist nicht verfügbar, heisst es gibt etwas neues zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)




----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2010)

Wahltho, das muss man nicht verstehen, ist nur etwas für süchtige Applis . Das lustige ist immer wenn der Shop nur wegen kleinem Firlefanz down war, dann wird selbst das noch als Sensation verkauft


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2010)

Pah, ungläubiger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Also doch der Apple Store


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

ab heute vorbestellung vom iphone 4 und keiner hat preise !


----------



## bone peeler (15. Juni 2010)

Preise hatte ich irgendwo gelesen... aber für mich utopisch...


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...reise-fuer-das-Handy-ohne-Vertrag/Handy/News/


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

preise sind jetzt online. geht halt nix übers internet


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> preise sind jetzt online. geht halt nix übers internet



allerdings bricht sofort die webseite von t-mobile zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Don't bring me down don't bring me down 
don't bring me down don't bring me down


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Don't bring me down don't bring me down
> don't bring me down don't bring me down



Wer war's, wer hat's gesungen? 

(aber nicht mogeln und googeln  )

Derweil: Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2010)

so langsam hab ich die schnauze voll : man kommt net durch und dann gibbet das ding vorerst nur in schwarz  . ich wollte aber lieber weiß 

un nu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Das sind wirklich die wahren Probleme des Lebens


----------



## Alberto68 (15. Juni 2010)

moin ihr waldfahrer,

ich suche eine gebrauchte Gabel für meine Liebste bau ihr grade ein neues Rad zusammen das der Einenhafen aus dem Keller verschwindet
klar will ich auch nicht viel Geld ausgeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte da noch 'ne gebrauchte 130mm Fox Float XTT günstig abzugeben.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war's, wer hat's gesungen?
> 
> (aber nicht mogeln und googeln  )
> 
> Derweil: Mahlzeit!


 
das elektrisch Licht Orchester


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das elektrisch Licht Orchester



Man you won!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Habe heute mal wieder der medititativen Vierrradpflege gefrönt und einen Zweiradruhetag eingelegt.


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wahltho, das muss man nicht verstehen, ist nur etwas für süchtige Applis . Das lustige ist immer wenn der Shop nur wegen kleinem Firlefanz down war, dann wird selbst das noch als Sensation verkauft



Wahrscheinlich hat einfach nur die Putzfrau den Stecker vom Server rausgezogen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat einfach nur die Putzfrau den Stecker vom Server rausgezogen...



Kontraindikator: "Store Down" wurde nicht um 17:00 Uhr gemeldet - Da machen sowas normalerweise die Putzfrauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2010)

morsche, ihr ungläubigen 

frische 13 grad mit ordentlich windunterstützung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

Moin Ihr Apfel-Junkies


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2010)

Servus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm. Ich wurde von einem frischen Gegenwind begleitet, der den Trainings-Effekt verstärkt hat


----------



## bone peeler (16. Juni 2010)

Moin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2010)

ich will biken ;(


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich will biken ;(



Was soll ich denn da sagen, ich habe hier mein neues Rad stehen und habe Zwangspause.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2010)

tu es doch einfach ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

Iggi maladiert doch auch


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaJEnyAYwBY"]YouTube- BP - das Kaffee Problem[/nomedia]


----------



## bone peeler (16. Juni 2010)

Für jene die schnell und günstig ein IPhone4 haben wollen: http://www.areamobile.de/news/15636-nur-600-euro-iphone-4-ohne-vertrag-im-online-shop-von-apple-uk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

@Bone: Wieso bist Du zur Zeit eigentlich radlos?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> YouTube- BP - das Kaffee Problem



Das kursieren momentan einige gaaannnzzz schlechte Witze, z.b. der neue Werbeslogan von BP: "BP - Wir machen auch Ihren Golf voll!"


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn da sagen, ich habe hier mein neues Rad stehen und habe Zwangspause.



hab auch ne zwangspause


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das kursieren momentan einige gaaannnzzz schlechte Witze, z.b. der neue Werbeslogan von BP: "BP - Wir machen auch Ihren Golf voll!"



Leider kommt das Video der Situation aber sehr nahe . Aber  noch ca. 2 Monate dann kann man sich ein paar BP Aktien für kleines Geld kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab auch ne zwangspause



Wie lange darfst Du nicht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie lange darfst Du nicht?



3 Wochen wenn ich glück habe.
wenn ich Pech habe auch länger


----------



## bone peeler (16. Juni 2010)

@ Waltho: Radl ist immer noch bei Canyon wegen dem Riss im Hinterbau... da gibts noch nix neues... 

Kann aber eh kaum radfahren, Schulterproblem besteht immer noch. Orthopäde vermutet Bandscheibe... war jetzt schon beim MRT und warte auf die Auswertung durch den Doc... jener befindet sich aber gerade im Urlaub...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

... na das wird hier wirklich langsam aber sicher zum Invalidenclub   

Hopi, Iggi, Bone ...

... und meine Schulter tut auch weh  

Das ist goil!!! Da könnte ich auch fast schwach werden und meinen Grundsatz, kein Moped mehr zu fahren, über Bord werfen


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2010)

wann treffen wir uns mal zum Rolli ausfahren?  
ist schon nervig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

... dazu bräuchten wir aber erstmal geeignete Zivildienstleistende (w)


----------



## bone peeler (16. Juni 2010)

Hah.... eben kam ´ne Mail von Canyon das mein Bike auf dem Weg zu mir ist.... *freu*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

@Mzaskar: Ich glaube wir waren genau zur richtigen Zeit in Southern France - Klick!


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2010)

HIer ist die Hölle los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (16. Juni 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> HIer ist die Hölle los



Klar doch  !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich war dann noch trailig am Staufen unterwegs, inkl. Zickzack-Trail, Hahnenkopf, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, Mannstein-Trail, etc. 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die tlw. meditative Ruhe meiner ruhigen Runden am Feierabend ggü. den früheren herdenartigen Feierabendausritten sehr geniesse   

Ich kann alleine, resp. in kleinen Runden einfach viel besser reflektieren und relaxen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> HIer ist die Hölle los





Cynthia schrieb:


> Klar doch  !!!



Wo jetzt gerade genau?


----------



## Cynthia (16. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo jetzt gerade genau?



Hier und dort!  Eidgenossen besiegen Iberer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

Ach schon wieder der liebe Unterschichtensport - Man kann ihm derzeit einfach nicht entgehen  

Naja es sei den Schweizern vergönnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich sage denn mal GN8 - Ich bin platt (, weil ich halt lieber selber Sport mache, als ihn mir anzuschauen   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radneuling (16. Juni 2010)

eben ein neuen "umgefallenen Baum" entdeckt,
wenn man von der "schiefer Platform"(keine ahnung wie die sich nennt) in lorsbach richtung eppstein fährt 
liegt seit neustem ein baum quer ist anscheind am we umgekippt. hoch ist das kein problem
nur runter, er liegt direkt hinter einer kurve.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

morsche. erneut frischer gegenwind ...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

hopp schwiiiiieeeeeezzzzzzz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

In der Tat recht frisch draussen, die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM konnte noch oben ohne erfolgen, es zieht aber immer mehr zu 

Breaking News: FFM meldet die ersten Regentropfen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Breaking News: FFM meldet die ersten Regentropfen



du weißt ja, was mit dem überbringer schlechter nachrichten meist passiert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)




----------



## bone peeler (17. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen an des Fürsten Volke und Gratulation an die Schweizer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin 

FFM meldet inzwischen leichten Landregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Breaking News: FFM meldet die ersten Regentropfen





wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet inzwischen leichten Landregen



so langsam reichts mit den schlechten nachrichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

FFM meldet mittleren Dauerlandregen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

Melde das vorbeitreiben des Ortsschildes Fischbach


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Melde das vorbeitreiben des Ortsschildes Fischbach



na endlich mal was positives


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

FFM meldet heftigen Dauerregen


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Melde das vorbeitreiben des Ortsschildes Fischbach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

@Fux: Mal 'ne positive Meldung - So ab 15:00 Uhr sollte lt. Regenradar das Schlimmste durch sein


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

ich nehm dich beim wort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehm dich beim wort



 Kannst Du

Ich hatte leider nur einen Punkt vergessen   



wahltho schrieb:


> ... So*.* ab 15:00 Uhr sollte lt. Regenradar das Schlimmste durch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> :Ich hatte leider nur einen Punkt vergessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War 'nen Scherz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> wahltho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > :Ich hatte leider nur einen Punkt vergessen
> ...



... und dies ist ein fettes, 3-fach geschachteltes Selbstzitat


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

nachträgliche änderungen werden in diesem falle nicht anerkannt


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dies ist ein fettes, 3-fach geschachteltes Selbstzitat



respekt


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2010)

Zh meldet Sonnenschein  und Trötenlärm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Mal 'ne positive Meldung - So ab 15:00 Uhr sollte lt. Regenradar das Schlimmste durch sein



FFM meldet Ende des Regens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

dito in höchst 

wenn das ganze jetzt noch anhält, bin ich mit dem fürsten zufrieden


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

Also großes kommt da nicht mehr, vielleicht noch mal ein kleiner Schauer


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

ein schauer kann schon locker ausreichen, um nass bis auf die knochen zu werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

Noch ein Meeting, dann ist w/e


----------



## bone peeler (17. Juni 2010)

Mhh... ich hab zwar schon Feierabend aber morgen muss ich trotzdem nochmal ran. Aber Freitags ist ja nur ein halber Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

Auch die Rückfahrt konnte oben ohne erfolgen


----------



## caroka (17. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen


AAAAHHHHH, sehr schön!



wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dies ist ein fettes, 3-fach geschachteltes Selbstzitat


 Dir muss ja langweilig sein.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Zh meldet Sonnenschein  und Trötenlärm


 Immer noch.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Sieht aus, als würde da gerade endlich mal die Schweiz "entstaubt" 

Wie hiess noch die Parole der Studies in den 60ern: "Unter den Talaren der Muff von 1.000 Jahren"  



caroka schrieb:


> Dir muss ja langweilig sein.



 Caro - Du solltest mich besser kennen: That was an easy one for me  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch die Rückfahrt konnte oben ohne erfolgen



aufm rad sowieso.

allerdings hat mir hopi/rattenbach mal wieder einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht 
ab da - wie so oft - leichter regen ...

gn8


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2010)

moin

heuer angenehmer zu radeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

moin

heuer ist Frei-Tag


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2010)

heuer ist - hoffentlich - *schland*-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

Schei§§ langer was denn bitte?


----------



## bone peeler (18. Juni 2010)

So.. Feierabend... nun kanns ja los gehen ...


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2010)

countdown


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> heuer ist Frei-Tag



... also ist heute auch wieder Sushi-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

So - jetzt muss Ghana nochmal so richtig hinlangen und dann hat es sich hoffentlich weitestgehend mit den beschi§§enen Fähnchen auf D-Strassen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2010)

Gerade machst du dich unbeliebt  

Wir werden Weltmeister


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerade machst du dich unbeliebt



Ich weiss, dass ich mich gerade unbeliebt mache, aber das ist das Privileg eines Fürsten  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir werden Weltmeister



Der Sieg sei der CH gegönnt, alleine schon, wenn er die Anzahl der Schei§§endreck Fähnchen auf D-Strassen reduziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (18. Juni 2010)

Welch bösartiger Herr er heute ist... man möge ihm seinen Streitwagen in den Landesfarben tünchen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

Lieber nicht, denn er ist gar kein Patriot und kein leuchtend Vorbild und hat auch nicht gedient


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

Ist ganz lustig, wie sich manchmal Kommentare zu den Bildern im Fotoalbum entwickeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht 


Ich mach mir gerade nass *prust*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2010)

... zum Glück sind Pampers für Intkontinente extrem saugfhähig *Seufz*


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2010)

der väth in schwarz rot gold würde schon was hermachen 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (19. Juni 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2010)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

Ei gude wie?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2010)

es ist nass draussen  seit donnerstag ist es nur am Regnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

Im Taunus ist das Wetter ok.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

Gestern gabe es bei uns in der Nähe, auf freier Strecke, quasi "out of a sudden", einen eigentlich unerklärlichen Autounfall. Habe mir heute mal den nach dem Unfall den abgesägten Baumstupf angeschaut - sind schon extreme Kräfte, die da im Spiel sind


----------



## wondermike (19. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern gabe es bei uns in der Nähe, auf freier Strecke, quasi "out of a sudden", ...



Da muss der Herr Oberlehrer jetzt aber mal anmerken, dass es "all of a sudden" heißt. 




wahltho schrieb:


> einen eigentlich unerklärlichen Autounfall. Habe mir heute mal den nach dem Unfall den abgesägten Baumstupf angeschaut - sind schon extreme Kräfte, die da im Spiel sind



Die "extremen Kräfte" kamen da wohl eher von der Motorsäge.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juni 2010)

mein neuer Biketransporter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da muss der Herr Oberlehrer jetzt aber mal anmerken, dass es "all of a sudden" heißt.




Es gibt im Englischen beide "Formen" 



wondermike schrieb:


> Die "extremen Kräfte" kamen da wohl eher von der Motorsäge.



Naja, die "Wölbungen" des Untergrundes sind wohl eher "Pre-Motorsäge", oder? 

Insgesamt also Herr Oberlehrer:

5- Mit Rücksicht auf die Eltern & ...

Nachsitzen: Ab auf den Rheindeich und 2-mal Kleve & zurück


----------



## wondermike (19. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt im Englischen beide "Formen"



Absolute f***ing b****cks.




wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, die "Wölbungen" des Untergrundes sind wohl eher "Pre-Motorsäge", oder?



Da hat's den Bordstein rausgehoben, als die Karre dagegen gerauscht ist. Big deal.




wahltho schrieb:


> Insgesamt also Herr Oberlehrer:
> 
> 5- Mit Rücksicht auf die Eltern & ...
> 
> Nachsitzen: Ab auf den Rheindeich und 2-mal Kleve & zurück



In Hessen wurde heute übrigens die Prügelstrafe an Schulen wieder eingeführt. Also melde Dich am Montag schon mal an für 20 Schläge auf den nackten Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da hat's den Bordstein rausgehoben, als die Karre dagegen gerauscht ist. Big deal.



Sag ich doch: Baum fungiert als Hebel 



wondermike schrieb:


> In Hessen wurde heute übrigens die Prügelstrafe an Schulen wieder eingeführt. Also melde Dich am Montag schon mal an für 20 Schläge auf den nackten Hintern.



Bist Du jetzt der K-Kirche beigetreten oder wie?


----------



## wondermike (19. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bist Du jetzt der K-Kirche beigetreten oder wie?



Quatsch. Ich brauche doch für meine sadomasochistischen Praktiken keine metaphysische Rechtfertigung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Quatsch. Ich brauche doch für meine sadomasochistischen Praktiken keine metaphysische Rechtfertigung.



Boah 'eh - Du kennst aber viele Fremdwörter  

 Ich habe gerade unseren Technisat-Satelliten-TV-Receiver getötet. Wollte eigentlich nur unser Panasonic-Panel mit Oehlbach-Geräterreiniger abwischen, aber ein Tropfen ist genau in den Lüftungsschlitz des Technisat-Receivers über der Netzplatine geraten


----------



## wondermike (19. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade unseren Technisat-Satelliten-TV-Receiver getötet.



Der Arme! Dabei hat er doch überhaupt nichts Böses getan!


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Oe*h*l*bach-Geräterreiniger abwischen, aber ein Tropfen ist genau in den Lüftungsschlitz des Technisat-Receivers über der Netzplatine geraten



oel gehört doch auf die fahrradkette


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> oel gehört doch auf die fahrradkette



Oel schon, aber Oehl nicht


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2010)

Schneefallgrenze bei 1500 m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

Mein Beileid 

Fertig mit Keinradfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2010)

... ich vergass: Angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Beileid



Aber echt 

In der Nacht im Flachland kurze Aufklarungen und meist trocken.
An den Alpen stark bewölkt und noch etwas Regen. Schneefallgrenze 1400 Meter.
Am Sonntag oft stark bewölkt und aus Osten erneut zeitweise Regen, tagsüber besonders am Alpennordhang. Schneefallgrenze von 1500 Meter am frühen Morgen gegen Abend auf 1800 Meter steigend.
Temperatur am Morgen um 7, am Nachmittag um 12 Grad.
Nullgradgrenze bei 1800 Metern. In den Bergen mässiger Nordostwind, im Mittelland mässige Bise.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2010)

morsche. heuer hier auch recht frisch. aber wenigstens trocken ...


----------



## bone peeler (20. Juni 2010)

Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2010)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2010)

mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (20. Juni 2010)

So.. Radel ist auch wieder da. Werd´s morgen mal zusammenschrauben und dann auch mal wieder mit fahren beginnen... (wenn´s denn meine Schulter mitmacht......)

Nun ist aber erst einmal Wanne angesagt... danach Couching...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2010)

Na dann viel Spass 

Ich war heute faul. Habe aber auch immer noch Probleme mit der Schulter.


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schneefallgrenze bei 1500 m



Ja, wir waren heute im Schnee. Haben ihn vom Tal aus gar nicht richtig gesehen, doch oben dann Winterlandschaft (ich weiss ist etwas übertrieben ) mit Steinböcken.




Da stand doch tatsächlich ca. 10m entfernt von uns entfernt ein Steinbock friedlich kauend.



Schliesslich hat er doch dann lieber das Weite gesucht. So richtig scheu kam er mir aber gar nicht vor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, wir waren heute im Schnee. Haben ihn vom Tal aus gar nicht richtig gesehen, doch oben dann Winterlandschaft (ich weiss ist etwas übertrieben ) mit Steinböcken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön  wo wart ihr gewesen ??? Ich kann mich gerade gar nicht motivieren


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2010)

gn8

steinböcke sind


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (21. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Btw: Es ist Sommeranfang... nur wo ist der Sommer? Rückt ihn raus Fürst!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich suche ihn auch schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2010)

Moin Kinners 

Ach Sommer wird völlig überschätzt, vor allem wenn man nicht fahren darf


----------



## bone peeler (21. Juni 2010)

@ Fürst: Gebe er es zu das der Sommer in den weiten der Fürstlichen Gemäuer verloren gegangen ist... 

@ Hopi: Stimmt eigentlich. Aber man könnte zumindest schön auf dem Balkon sitzen...


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> . Aber man könnte zumindest schön auf dem Balkon sitzen...



Wir haben leider nur eine Terrasse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

Ah Ritter Hopi kuriert seine Malässen im Jardin


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners
> 
> Ach Sommer wird völlig überschätzt, vor allem wenn man nicht fahren darf



agree


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

Diese Woche soll er aber kommen 

... der Sommer


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2010)

Yepp, er kommt

*Wetteraussichten bis nächsten Freitag*

Aktualisiert am 21.06.2010, 07.30 Uhr
*Im Norden:*
Am Dienstag im Westen meist sonnig, im Osten noch zum Teil bewölkt, aber trocken. Etwas nachlassende Bise. Von Mittwoch bis Freitag vorwiegend sonnig und zunehmend wärmer. Längs der östlichen Alpen gelegentlich Wolkenfelder.


zum glück habe ich gestern die Räder gewartet  jetzt muss ich nur noch aufsitzen  

Wobei das AMS jetzt wieder Klickpedale besitzt, wenn das mal gut geht 

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit ist ein guter Punkt, Hunger habe ich auch schon irgendwie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich werde gleich mal den klinischtoten Sat-Receiver zu einem Wiederbelebungsversuch bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2010)

scheint das sterben der Elektrogerät zu sein! Sabines Schleppi hat sich von uns verabschiedet.


----------



## bone peeler (21. Juni 2010)

So... der erste Tag der Woche ist geschafft. Nun gehts zum Leinwandbauen für Mittwoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

.Doppelpost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> scheint das sterben der Elektrogerät zu sein! Sabines Schleppi hat sich von uns verabschiedet.



Das hatte sie am Sonntag erzählt. 

 So - Der Technisat ist beim Doktor und ich bin froher Hoffnung, dass man die Netzteilplatine, wo der Tropfen draufging, tauschen kann 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (21. Juni 2010)

SPIEGEL ONLINE schrieb:
			
		

> Im Nordwesten - vom Niederrhein bis nach Bremen - herrscht übers Jahr  gesehen das schlechteste Wetter in Deutschland außerhalb der Gebirge.  Der Raum Düsseldorf-Köln hält mit 1542 Stunden Sonne pro Jahr den  Sonnenschein-Minusrekord aller Orte des SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Vergleichs.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2010)

mein beileid, wm 

heute recht frostig zu tagesbeginn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (22. Juni 2010)

Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2010)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin Plauschers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Zitat von SPIEGEL ONLINE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Im Nordwesten - vom Niederrhein bis nach Bremen - herrscht übers Jahr gesehen das schlechteste Wetter in Deutschland außerhalb der Gebirge. Der Raum Düsseldorf-Köln hält mit 1542 Stunden Sonne pro Jahr den Sonnenschein-Minusrekord aller Orte des SPIEGEL-ONLINE-Vergleichs.



 Auch von mir aufrichtige Beileidsbekundungen 

Ich finde den bisherigen Wetterverlauf des Frühjahrs aber allgemein nicht so pricklend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute recht frostig zu tagesbeginn



 Yepp - war aber mit Vorankündigung


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - war aber mit Vorankündigung



Mann oder Memme


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2010)

Heute lässt sich sogar die liebe Sonne blicken  etwas schüchtern ist sie jedoch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mann oder Memme



_Memme_


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


>


 
Heul net rum, kauf dir nen Neopren und wenns kalt wird hilft reinpinkeln  oder Killepitsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... kauf dir nen Neopren und wenns kalt wird hilft reinpinkeln  ...



Da mag's wohl einer warm und feucht  

 Pinkeln hilft ja bekannterweise auch bei eingeeisten Ritzelpaketen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heul net rum, kauf dir nen Neopren und wenns kalt wird hilft reinpinkeln  oder Killepitsch



Seltsame Bräuche lernt man da in der Schweiz... oder ist das eher eine saarländische Tradition?


----------



## bone peeler (22. Juni 2010)

Zumindest der Killepitsch ist net aus der Schweiz... der kommt von dort oben... ich glaube Krefeld oder so...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2010)

So zurück von einer sehr schönen trailigen Hochtaunusrunde: knapp 30km, guter 14er Schnitt und ca. 700hm.

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (23. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen ins Taunusplauscherland... !!!


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2010)

moin, nicht mehr ganz so frisch und immerhin grenzwertig kurze hosen tauglich 

der doppelte schicksalstag hat begonnen : gleich neue chefe (werde hier wohl erst mal kürzer treten ) und heut abend zum tagesfinale *schlaaaaaanddddddd*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen 

@Fux & D: Toi, toi, toi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war insgesamt sehr angenehm


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juni 2010)

moin moin
so jetzt gehts ab zum doc... mal sehn was der heute sagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2010)

@Iggi: Toi, Toi, Toi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2010)

ja, toi toi toi für alle und alles


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2010)

Und Fux, wie isser, der Neue?


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2010)

schon ganz ok. wird sich aber erst so richtig zeigen, wenn der alte im neuen jahr dann weg ist.
nur irgendwie blöd, wenn man einen gleichaltrigen siezen muß


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Toi, Toi, Toi



alles TOP  
kann vllt sogar schon in 2- 3 wochen wieder biken


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2010)

Dann sprich Englisch dann kannst du ihn auch duzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2010)

Stefan, Du hast wie immer die kreativsten Vorschläge - I like the way, you are thinking  

Bin von FFM aus noch eine schöne Runde mit meinen Kollegen Nobby und Boris im Taunus gefahren (40km, 15er-Schnitt, geschätzt 900hm):

//FFM/Franzoseneck/Hohemark/Goldgrube/Lindenberg/Sandplacken/Fuxi (mit einem Stück Kirschstreusel)/RK (dort haben wir uns getrennt)/RK-Trail/Esels(h)eck/nfh/nfh-Trail/Oehlmuehlweg/Bahn-Trail/fbh//

Schee und lustig war's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alles TOP
> kann vllt sogar schon in 2- 3 wochen wieder biken



 Freut mich zu hören, dann ist GAP für Dich ja wohl gesichert


----------



## caroka (23. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr schön  wo wart ihr gewesen ??? Ich kann mich gerade gar nicht motivieren


Bei Interlaken, wir haben dort Bekannte besucht.


wissefux schrieb:


> gn8
> 
> steinböcke sind



Richtig!!!


----------



## wondermike (23. Juni 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich, wo ich in Zukunft immer frühstücken gehe.

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-55923-4.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören, dann ist GAP für Dich ja wohl gesichert



ja ich denke schon... 
muss halt schaun wie weit es verwachsen ist und wie sichs auf höher belastung auswirkt (schmerzen etc.) 

bin aber recht positiv gestimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Sogar der Fürst hat heute mal Unterschichtensport geschaut


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2010)

moin

ja, dieser unterschichtensport kann ganz schön spannend und nervenaufreibend sein.

ich gehe mal für sonntag von einer noch heißeren partie aus, wahrscheinlich mit verlängerung etc.
gegen england ist irgendwie immer "krieg" auf dem platz, wie auch gegen holland ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gegen england ist irgendwie immer "krieg" auf dem platz, ...



Ich glaube, das muss irgendwie historische Gründe haben 

Ist immer wieder interessant, in diesem Zusammenhang die Headlines der englischen Presse zu verfolgen, da könnte man meinen, man wäre im Krieg


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2010)

und im gegensatz zur historie haben "wir" diesen "kleinkrieg" schon oft gewonnen 

auf jeden fall wirds wie immer hochemotional und sicher auch spannend ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2010)

N' Abend - Na das war ja heute eher ein ruhiger Tag hier 

Heute ist auch Bike-Ruhetag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (24. Juni 2010)

Aloha...

hab eben mein Bike zusammengeschraubt. Bin mir aber mit dem Gabel-Setup nicht sicher... kommt mir alles so weich vor. Frag mich echt warum die Canyonatoren da die Luft abgelassen haben.... *ggrrrr*. Naja, dafür haben ´se ´ne Dämpferpumpe mit in den Karton gepackt...

Sobald ich am Donnerstag beim Arzt war und weiss ob ich wieder Biken darf gehts raus ins Gelände...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin



Ich wusste es doch: In der CH gehen die Uhren anders  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2010)

moin

heute doppeltes handy glück. erst ein schniekes sony ericson aufm radweg heute morgen gefunden. und dann mit viel aufwand mein iphone noch bekommen (durfte dem auslieferer bis nach vockenhausen hinterherfahren. aber was tut man nicht alles )

das sony hab ich heut abend brav zur polizei gebracht. hätte ich gewußt, was für ein akt das wird, wäre ich heute früh besser drüber gerollt 
toll, dass man abschließend noch gefragt wird, ob man es tatsächlich dem besitzer auch aushändigen will 

gn8


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (25. Juni 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2010)

... na inzwischen schon eher: Mahlzeit! 

Der Magen knurrt schon wieder mächtig. Ich glaube ich kann mein Verlangen nach Currywurst XXL mit Pommes heute nicht im Zaume halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na inzwischen schon eher: Mahlzeit!
> 
> Der Magen knurrt schon wieder mächtig. Ich glaube ich kann mein Verlangen nach Currywurst XXL mit Pommes heute nicht im Zaume halten



1. iphone post! ich muss noch ueben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kann mein Verlangen nach Currywurst XXL mit Pommes heute nicht im Zaume halten



 Und ich konnte in der Tat nicht widerstehen


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2010)

Es gibt eine Forums app, damit geht das richtig gut  (Tapatalk)

Zürich ist schon lässig

Zum Mittag mal eben raus aus der Stadt rauf auf den Berg, lecker Fresschen, runter vom Berg ins Büro und daqs ganze in 90 Minuten 

Der Berg war der Albispass und man ist einfach wirklich draussen, weg aus der Stadt, raus aus der Arbeit und mit dem Sonnenschein fühlt es sich an wie Urlaub


----------



## bone peeler (25. Juni 2010)

Wochenendeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2010)

... und Sonnenscheiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bone peeler (25. Juni 2010)

Alter Schwede.... ist das Warm!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2010)

Der Sat-HD-Receiver funzt wieder 

Konnte gerade aus Zeitmangel nur noch eine Runde Spin-Trainer fahren 

... und heiss ist es in der Tat


----------



## wondermike (25. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> 1. iphone post! ich muss noch ueben...



Und hast Du schon brav geübt, es auch richtig zu halten.  

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/25/iphone4_antenna/


Edith: Für die fremdsprachlich Herausgeforderten hier auch auf Schlandisch.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/iPhone-4-Designer-Antenne-mit-Empfangsproblemen-1029568.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2010)

Gn8


----------



## bone peeler (25. Juni 2010)

Ich gönn mir jetzt noch eine Dusche und dann gehts auch ins Bett.... N8!


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und hast Du schon brav geübt, es auch richtig zu halten.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/25/iphone4_antenna/
> 
> ...



moin.

zum glück bin ich rechtshänder 
und wieso soll man mit dem ding eingentlich telefonieren  hab gestern beispielsweise wm geguckt  leider mit traurigem ausgang für unsere eidgenossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben 

Heute fühle ich mich endlich mal ausgeschlafen


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2010)

super app! danke mzaskar! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



inklusive dekadenter autosig 

jetzt muß ich nur noch lernen, wie man smilies hinbekommt. aber ich glaube, das geht nich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2010)

Die Segnungen der modernen Technik sind doch was Feines


----------



## uwe50 (26. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...leider mit traurigem ausgang für unsere eidgenossen



Die zweite Halbzeit war einfach im falschen Station. So hätte es bestimmt geklappt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2010)

Auf gehts zum Garten sprengen... (immer diese Freundschaftstaten für die Urlauber... ts ts ts )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2010)

Dynamit oder Semtex?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2010)

Schütteln zum antworten finde ich auch Klasse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2010)

C4


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2010)

nach ner zeit @ home wird man kreativ


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2010)

Geil!

Ist das für die Community? Wann sollen wir kommen? *ggg*


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Ist das für die Community? Wann sollen wir kommen? *ggg*



leider nicht 
is fürn Kindergeburtstag meiner Schwester... 
Sie wusste nicht was Sie einem 13 jährigem Schulfreund schenken sollte, und da dieser morgen feiert passt das recht gut 
( sie hat Ihn auch gebacken)


----------



## radneuling (26. Juni 2010)

sieht sehr nice aus fast schon zu schade es aufzuessen ,O).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2010)

iPhone und Linkshänder, womit ich beim neuen iPhone wohl schlechte Karten hätte


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2010)

@ Fürst: Bei mir nicht. Hab gerade eine Hälfte meiner Einfahrt von Unkraut und Moos befreit und nun schmerzt mir die linke Hand. Könnte also eine funktionierende linke Hand gebrauchen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2010)

Du hast somit also aber zumindest keine zwei linken Hände


----------



## bone peeler (26. Juni 2010)

Definitiv nicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Gute Nacht, Guten Morgen, alles muss man hier selbst machen   

Obacht beim Alleine-Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2010)

moin

wenn ich alleine bike, besonders abends, fahre ich weniger riskant und auch selten die "extremsten" trails bei uns.
komm ich in die dämmerung, fahr ich oft nur die wabs runter.

verdammt glück gehbat, der kollege


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2010)

moin moin


----------



## bone peeler (27. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsche dem Fürstentum einen sonnigen Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2010)

Den hat das Fürstentum 

Um 13:00 Uhr gibt es dann eine Tour mit Urs & Bruder in den Hochtaunus


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2010)

heute mal joggen gewesen. jetzt ist ruhe vor dem sturm angesagt


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute mal joggen gewesen. jetzt ist ruhe vor dem sturm angesagt



wow, man kann sogar zitieren ... fehlen wirklich nur noch die smilies...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt ist ruhe vor dem sturm angesagt



Ich freue mich schon auf die Ruhe während des Sturms


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um 13:00 Uhr gibt es dann eine Tour mit Urs & Bruder in den Hochtaunus



Zurück von einer sehr schönen, trailigen und lustigen Feldi-Tour   

Es gab diverse Trail-Cleaning-Aktionen. u.a. ist der dicke Baumstamm auf dem Bahn-Trail weg 

Und dank Uschi-Sport war es schön leer und ruhig im Wald 

Edit: GN8


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2010)

moin

uschi-sport ist manchmal recht goil 

warm und sonnig heute früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> uschi-sport ist manchmal recht goil



Dieser Meinung scheinen irgendwie recht viele zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2010)

thanks for trailcleaning 

hast du den brocken im bahntrail weggemacht  oder doch eher der forst.
war ja immerhin ein ordentlicher stamm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> thanks for trailcleaning



 Immer wieder gerne 



wissefux schrieb:


> hast du den brocken im bahntrail weggemacht  oder doch eher der forst.
> war ja immerhin ein ordentlicher stamm ...



Wenn ich schreibe, dass *wir *das Trail-Cleaning gemacht haben, dann haben *wir *den "Brocken" auch selbst weggemacht 

Ein sauberer, chirurgischer Schnitt mit meiner japanischen Baumsäge und dann den ganzen unteren Teil des umgestürzten Stammes gemeinsam zur Seite gehoben


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2010)

und das bei der hitze  doppelrespekt 

habe auch ein wenig trailcleaning beim joggen gestern gemacht und einen beim letzten sturm abgebrochen großen ast zu boden befördert, bevor er auf ahnungslose spaziergänger fällt. das ding konnte man erst jetzt erkennen, weil es einfach nicht mehr so grün war, wie der rest um ihn herum ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und das bei der hitze



Wir haben es alle gestern eigentlich als gar nicht so heiss empfunden 


Auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail waren wir gestern auch in Sachen Trail-Cleaning aktiv und haben in dem Abschnitt hinter der WAB auf Höhe des Glaskopfes einen Grossteil der Stämme und Äste beseitigt, die dort querlagen und den Flow kaputt gemacht haben


----------



## bone peeler (28. Juni 2010)

Moin!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

Ich war gestern mal die Schneelage prüfen 

Standort Alp Sardona 1700 m kein Schnee  Der Grad im Hintergrund ist ca 2000m hoch ..... noch viel Schnee vor allem in den Schattenlagen. Der Piz Sardona oder auch Surenstock ist dann 3056 m hoch 





Schee wars


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2010)

moin moin...


----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2010)

Moin Gemeinde,
Herr Fürst sie waren doch im Besitz eines 17er Konusschlüssel, kann sich der Ritter diesen bei euch erleihen  da man für die Nabe zwei dieser Art braucht und der Ritter nur einen hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

Kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

Das ist doch ein goiles Reiserad 

Flevobike Greenmachine:


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

Nur weil da eine Speedhub drin ist


----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2010)

Bergauf hast Du mit dem Teil bestimmt Spaß  Liegeräder sind geil (im Flachland)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur weil da eine Speedhub drin ist



 Nein, als Reiseräder finde ich Liegeräder  und das Konzept bei diesem (vollintegrierter Antrieb, etc.) finde ich noch viel    und zudem sieht es noch  aus



Hopi schrieb:


> Bergauf hast Du mit dem Teil bestimmt Spaß  Liegeräder sind geil (im Flachland)



So Ding kauft man sich bestimmt nicht, um in den Alpen 2000er zu erklimmen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

ich weiss nicht, bin da eher skeptisch  aber wer weiss vielleicht kome ich ja auchnochmal auf den Trichter 

Kann man damit auch Downhill fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, bin da eher skeptisch  aber wer weiss vielleicht kome ich ja auchnochmal auf den Trichter



Ich habe mich gestern länger mit dem Bruder von Urs über das Thema unterhalten. Er hat ein Liegerad und ist davon als Reiserad begeistert.
In Kriftel ist ja auch HP Velotech.

Ist aber derzeit nur rein informatives Interesse, weil ich a) derzeit kein Geld für Bikes ausgebe und b) keinen Platz mehr habe 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann man damit auch Downhill fahren



Zumindest 1x bestimmt  

P.S: Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass ich kommendes Jahr mit A. evtl. auch mal wieder Richtung Radwandern gehen möchte. Ich glaube, ich werde mir daher zumindest noch einen Fahrradanhänger fürs Gepäck zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

B o B
http://www.bobgear.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

So, ich mache mich dann gleich mal auf in den Hochtaunus


----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2010)

köööömmmt der Fürst heute noch zu einer besuchbaren Zeit Heim zwecks bezüglich meines Anliegens?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

Der Fürst ist gerade heimgekehrt von einer sehr schönen Runde 

//fbh/Öhlmühlweg/nfh-trail/nfh/Esels(h)eck/Grüner Punkt directamente hoch bis zum Kleinen Feldi (ich geb's zu: 1 x abgesetzt auf dem steilsten Abschnitt  )/Reichenbachtal-Trail (bin ich lange nicht mit dem HT gefahren, schüttelt einen ganz schön durch  )/Öhlmühlweg/Eichkopf/Eichkopf-Trail/Atzelberg/Rossert/Rossert-Trail/XT-Trail/fbh//

Wenn der Ritter Hopi noch kurz mit seiner Nabe vorbeikommen möchte, kann er das gerne machen


----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn der Ritter Hopi noch kurz mit seiner Nabe vorbeikommen möchte, kann er das gerne machen


Hier die ratte im Hopi'schen Pelz.

Eigentlich war er schon so gut wie unterwegs, bis ihm eine Rohrzange in den Weg kam und die Nabe sinngemäß zerlegte.
Jetzt muss der Bausatz nur wieder zusammenpassen. 
Hat sich also erledigt, aber danke für die angebotene Unterstützung. 

Jetzt werde ich wohl bald Abschied nehmen von meinem guten alten Cube.  Mal sehen welches harte Heck es ersetzen wird.  Da ist die endgültige Entscheidung noch nicht gefallen, aber Hopi kann ja gerade eh nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

Hauptsache es hat geklappt 

Was ist denn mit dem Cube, warum naht sein Ende oder ist schon gekommen? 

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte mir das damals zugelegt, um etwas mehr Spaß auf den Trails zu haben. Die Definition davon hat sich ja inzwischen etwas verschoben. Für Touren nehme ich lieber das Giant und Hopi mangels Auswahl eben das Cube. Aber er ist damit auch nicht zufrieden und liebäugelt schon was länger mit was hartem. Und jetzt bietet sich u.U. auch noch gerade die Möglichkeit, es sinnvoll weiter zu reichen, wenn es passt.
Also mal abwarten.


----------



## ratte (28. Juni 2010)

So und nun lass ich das quengelige Kind mal wieder an seinen Rechner.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, als Reiseräder finde ich Liegeräder  und das Konzept bei diesem (vollintegrierter Antrieb, etc.) finde ich noch viel    und zudem sieht es noch  aus



Mal ehrlich, das Ding ist hässlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ... Und jetzt bietet sich u.U. auch noch gerade die Möglichkeit, es sinnvoll weiter zu reichen, wenn es passt.



 Na dann bekommt es doch ein schönes Gnadenbrot - Ich dachte schon, es wäre schon tot oder würde im Sterben liegen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, das Ding ist hässlich



Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden  

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8  - Um 06:00 Uhr klingelt schon wieder der Wecker und der heutige Tag war anstregend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2010)

Nee nee, nicht tot, ich will aber ein HT haben  so etwas wo man den Sattel ganz runter machen kann


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2010)

stimmt und GN8


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2010)

moin

jetzt schon warme 17 im taunus und heiße 20 in höchst 

@liegerad : da bin ich immer sehr skeptisch, was die sicherheit im straßenverkehr angeht. da wird man noch schneller übersehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt schon warme 17 im taunus und heiße 20 in höchst



Na dann kann die Webasto ja heute mal ausbleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... ich will aber ein HT haben ...



Der Fürst muss wohl gar nicht erst schreiben, was er in diesem Falle erwähnen würde und der Ritter Hopi muss wohl auch gar nicht erst schreiben, dass er diese Bike-Schmiede nicht so mag  



wissefux schrieb:


> @liegerad : da bin ich immer sehr skeptisch, was die sicherheit im straßenverkehr angeht. da wird man noch schneller übersehen ...



Deshalb war ich auch immer eher skeptisch, die Dinger nutzt man aber kaum für den Stadtverkehr, sondern eben eher für lange Überlandtouren. Habe gestern noch mit einem Kollegen, der ein Dreirad von HP Velotech hat und sich bald noch ein Zweites kaufen will geschwätzt.

Am liebsten hätte ich auch ein Dreirad (fehlt mir ja auch noch in meiner Sammlung).

HP Velotech in Kriftel hat Ende Juli den jährlichen Tag der offenen Tür. Da werde ich mal hindackeln, wenn's terminlich passt 

Dieses Gerät von Hase ist auch eine  Konstruktion:


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2010)

erdbeben heute nacht zwischen liederbach und eppstein 

ich wurde wach, habs aber bis heute früh wieder total vergessen. war einfach zu kurz ...
jetzt kommen so langsam die meldungen im radio usw.
stärke 3,7


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> erdbeben heute nacht zwischen liederbach und eppstein



Zwischen Liederbach und Eppstein 

... aber Kelkheim stand heute morgen noch


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zwischen Liederbach und Eppstein



yep. das fürstentum war im epizentrum 
der fürst hat doch nicht etwa den hohen herrn erzürnet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Der Fürst hat seelig geschlummert wie ein Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

morsche aus dem sonnigen süden .... glücklich wer a) in einem klimatisierten Büro a******* darf oder b) seine Zeit in freizeitkleidung und ohne stress am see verbringen darf 

Ich gehöre heute nicht zur kategorie b)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer a) *in einem klimatisierten Büro a******* *darf oder b) seine Zeit *in freizeitkleidung *...



2 x 

Ich hab' gerade mal die Hosenbeine hochgekrempelt


----------



## bone peeler (29. Juni 2010)

Salve!

So... trotz Schmerzen wird heut mal wieder in die Pedale getreten... *freu*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2 x
> 
> Ich hab' gerade mal die Hosenbeine hochgekrempelt


 
Glückspilz  bin in Anzug und Kravatte unterwegs


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2010)

gestern erstmal wieder aufm rad gesessen, allerdings nur für 2km... 
0-Problemo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub' morgen mach' ich einen auf IT-ler und komm' in Shorts und Sandalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jatzi (29. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' morgen mach' ich einen auf IT-ler und komm' in Shorts und Sandalen



also echt, diese Klischees


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Jatzi schrieb:


> also echt, diese Klischees



 Wieso Klischees? - Viele IT-ler laufen bei uns so rum und ich wäre froh, wenn ich das auch machen könnte


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

Also alle die in kurzen hosen herumlaufen und Sandalen tragen sind IT'ler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Aber natürlich laufen nicht alle IT-ler in kurzen Hosen und Sandalen herum


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2010)

hmmm, jetzt wird es kompliziert  Es wäre doch so einfach gewesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Ein Zeichen, Ein Zeichen!   

Boah ist das heiss, ich öle auf dem Spin-Trainer wie ein Tier und muss erstmal Wasser nachtanken


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2010)

ich habe heute auch mal 20 Min. auf der Rolle verbracht und es geht erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2010)

Wird schon wieder werden 

Edit: GN8


----------



## bone peeler (29. Juni 2010)

So.. aus dem Radeln wurde leider nix... vielleicht morgen... dafür hat der Bone wieder neue Klamotten im Schrank...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

moin

wettertechnisch same procedure as yesterday ...

spin trainer bei der hitze  du/ihr spinns/t ...
dann lieber mit ein bißchen fahrtwind in die kühleren höhenlagen.

hab ich zumindest heute abend dann mal wieder vor ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... in die kühleren höhenlagen.
> 
> hab ich zumindest heute abend dann mal wieder vor ...



 Gestern war flachfahren angesagt, heute Abend sind wieder die Berge dran und morgen ist dann nach einer Woche mal wieder Ruhetag


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

bin heute abend wahrscheinlich mit deinem fast-nachbarn wolfgang unterwegs. plane einen start gegen 17.00 uhr, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
wenns bei dir zeitlich passt, komm doch mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

17:00 Uhr wo denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> 17:00 Uhr wo denn?



Falls Du Wolfgang abholst, könntet Ihr ja einfach bei mir klingeln, ok?


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

Moin, und hat es wieder gewackelt


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

würde dann mal 17.15 bei euch anpeilen. hoffentlich hält das wetter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde dann mal 17.15 bei euch anpeilen. hoffentlich hält das wetter ...



Klingt gut


----------



## bone peeler (30. Juni 2010)

Morsche.... und schon ist Frühstückszeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück ist bald schon wieder Mittagessenszeit


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

und der feierabend rückt auch immer näher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

... unerbittlich sozusagen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

das geht mir alles zu schnell


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das geht mir alles zu schnell


 
Na dann gehe ich mal zu Tisch  Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hoffentlich hält das wetter ...



Das hoffe ich auch, denn über dem Taunus türmen sich schon ziemlich grosse Quellwolken auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

hab auch schon die ersten hier über höchst gesichtet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

Na warten wir mal ab und hoffen das Beste, im schlimmsten Falle wird halt wieder auf dem Spin-Trainer geölt


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... im schlimmsten Falle wird halt wieder auf dem Spin-Trainer geölt



das auf gar keinem fall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das auf gar keinem fall



Mimöschen!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

*Böööörrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp*

*lecker Sushi zum Lunch  ..... oder war es Susi *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... lecker Sushi zum Lunch  ..... oder war es Susi ...



Gut, dass sich auf Sushi nichts reimt


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

17.15 zu dritt ab fbh steht, so der wettergott kein gewitter schickt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)




----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2010)

Ich drücke euch die Daumen  
ich will auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter hat gehalten, aber meine FRM-Tretkurbel an meinem Argon RoCC nicht 

... nach einem Hüpfer über eine Wurzel in der Nähe des nfh machte es Knack und beide Kurbeln standen plötzlich nach unten ...

... die linke Kurbel hatte einen Riss an der Achsklemmung...

... to be continued on Spin-Trainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... to be continued on Spin-Trainer



du wolltest doch schweißen und nicht schwitzen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

Böööööörrrp  

Lecker Cervelat mit Tomatensalat eingefahren  und mit einem Feldschlösschen abgelöscht 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

Bööööööörrrrp 

Eine grosse Schüssel Salat mit Thunfisch und Käse eingefahren und mit einem Clausthaler abgelöscht 

Gute Nacht 

Sent from fbh using Browser


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bööööööörrrrp
> 
> Eine grosse Schüssel Salat mit Thunfisch und Käse eingefahren und mit einem Clausthaler abgelöscht
> 
> ...




Wie langweilig mit Browser  

Bin gerade bei Grappa und Espresso 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie langweilig mit Browser
> 
> Bin gerade bei Grappa und Espresso
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry kein Grappa  war Quitte 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie langweilig mit Browser



  

By the way: Gibt's was Neues w/ Lub? 

So habe gerade Ersatz für die kaputte Kurbel am Argon RoCC geordert: Tune Fastfoot mit Hexagon Innenlager (wie auch an unseren beiden Helius CCs verbaut) 

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

... und gleich wieder 'nen Guten, Ihr Morsche


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2010)

@wahltho : stuntzi guckt grade im yellowstone dem old faithful bei der a***** zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

MoinMoin ihr Frühaufsteher 

Ich glaube der Zorro träumt gerade von einem leckeren Frühstück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

@Fux: Tigerfotos sind angekommen  - Süss!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Tigerfotos sind angekommen  - Süss!



logo 

hab aber keine ahnung, ob die beiden noch zu haben sind. müßtest mal den herrn jörg steiner dann anrufen ...

hätte dann noch 12 zwerghasen im angebot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hätte dann noch 12 zwerghasen im angebot



Frag' mal nach, was die pro Stück wiegen


----------



## radneuling (1. Juli 2010)

den will ich mit euch teilen :

Anruf bei der  Ticket-Hotline: 

- Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne Karten für das  Viertelfinalspiel mit englischer Beteiligung. 
- Tut mir leid, England ist  ausgeschieden 
- Ja aber das gibt's doch nicht, da muss es doch Karten geben?   
- Das schon, aber England spielt halt nicht. 
- Wieso nicht? 
- Weil  sie ausgeschieden sind. 
- Ja aber es muss doch möglich sein, Karten für das  Englandspiel zu bekommen? 
- HERRGOTT NOCH MAL WIE OFT DENN NOCH: England IST  A U S G E S C H I E D E N !!!!! 
- Schon gut, jetzt schreien Sie mich doch  nicht so an... ich hörs halt so gerne!!!  


OK, dann geben Sie mir  welche für Italien


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2010)

oder frankreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2010)

radneuling schrieb:


> den will ich mit euch teilen :
> 
> Anruf bei der  Ticket-Hotline:
> 
> ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2010)

montag heißts wieder 5:30 aufstehn, 6:15 abfahrt -.-


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

GAP oder wie?


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2010)

Soooo, neuen Rahmen bestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Was denn diesmal?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2010)

rollator 

duck und wech ...


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2010)

ein SC Chameleon 

Wir mustern doch das Cube aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Dreirad, damit er nicht mehr umkippen kann 

ebenfalls duck und wech ...


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2010)

Pahhh ihr seid doch nur neidisch, dass ihr nicht auch so eine schöne Orthese habt


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ein SC Chameleon


 
Dann wird das Bullit ja frei 

*duckundwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Die neue Kurbelgarnitur und das neue Tretlager sind schon unterwegs


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2010)

Sag mal wahltho, verkaufst Du mir eine von deinen Dosen  ***Scherz*** aber ich war wirklich am nachdenken über eine Dose, denn das Chameleon ist wie dafür gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Von meinen sieben Speedhubs geb' ich keine her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Von meinen geliebten sieben Speedhubs geb' ich keine her 

Die brauche ich auch alle noch, unsere Rahmen sind nämlich alle speziell für Speedhubs gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

ist doch was für den Fürsten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227116

S


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> GAP oder wie?



nein
wohl eher Flörsheim.... a****


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Ahh - mal wieder was schaffen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

wird aber auch mal Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

@Mazskar: Gibt's was Neues zum Thema Lub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mazskar: Gibt's was Neues zum Thema Lub?


 
Noop, habe die Frau C. nicht erreicht. Hatte nochmal eine andere Zürcherin gefragt (eigentl. stammt sie aus demSaarland ) aber sie ist an den deutschen CC Meiesterschaften. Olaf, mein Bruder , fährt lieber nach USA  in die Ferien, selbst schuld, Jettz gehen mir langsam die Namen aus, aber ich hätte noch eine Idee .... habe aber auch von ihm noch keine Rückmeldung.

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Lass' uns w/ der weiteren Vorgehensweise mal PN'en


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

du willst mit mir pennen   

Ich habe morgen doch schon wieder einen Termin mit Susi ..... äehmmm Sushi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du willst mit mir pennen



 Du Wutz!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2010)

,


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2010)

schweinkram!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

Aber wirklich!   

Bin dann doch noch Spin-Trainer gefahren 

... und das Argon RoCC ist für die Aufnahme der neuen Tune-Teile vorbereitet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

@Fux: Stefan weiss übrigens wie man mit Tapatalk Smilies hinbekommt  

Edit: Ich sage schonmal GN8


----------



## bone peeler (1. Juli 2010)

òla...

So.. gestern auch mal wieder geradelt. Ging erstaunlicherweise ziemlich gut... so nach fast 2 Monaten Pause.

Dafür gabs heut die endgültige Diagnose vom Orthopäden bezüglich meiner Schmerzen: die Bandscheiben!!!

So ein Sch****endreck...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Stefan weiss übrigens wie man mit Tapatalk Smilies hinbekommt
> 
> Edit: Ich sage schonmal GN8



gib mir mal nen tipp


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach 

Einfach die Smielies schreiben  

Zum Beispiel: ein : plus das Wort eek  plus : zusammengefasst wird  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Dafür gabs heut die endgültige Diagnose vom Orthopäden bezüglich meiner Schmerzen: die Bandscheiben!!!



 Mist - Ich hatte sowas aber leider fast befürchtet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Einfach die Smielies schreiben
> 
> Zum Beispiel: ein : plus das Wort eek  plus : zusammengefasst wird



Also so wie hier im Forum auch 

: + aetsch + : =


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hau mal in den Sagg  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2010)

Der arme Sagg  - tu' ihm nicht weh 

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2010)

morsche am heutigen frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab's getan: Shorts und Sandalen  



wissefux schrieb:


> morsche am heutigen frei-tag



Na bei den Temperaturen bin ich tagsüber fast lieber im Officium, da ist es klimatisiert


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2010)

jetzt macht der Fürst einen auf Jesus 

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2010)

Alway looking on the right side of life dadam, dadam


----------



## bone peeler (2. Juli 2010)

Moin...

für mich ist heute ebenfalls FreiTag... nur mal das Frauchen schnell zur Arbeit chauffieren und heut Mittag gehts Richtung Osten... Vaddern im Krankenhausen besuchen und 2 Geburtstage feiern... und das bei dem Wetter... und die Klimaanlage spinnt auch ... grml....


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab's getan: Shorts und Sandalen



yeah 



wahltho schrieb:


> Na bei den Temperaturen bin ich tagsüber fast lieber im Officium, da ist es klimatisiert



hier zu hause ist auch klimatisiert, aber nicht ganz so gut wie im officium. dafür ist hier oben ohne (für mich ) und barfuß kein problem 
das wäre dann der nächste schritt fürs officium


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2010)

soso oben ohne *tstststststs*

Ich begebe mich dann mal eben diese besagten und gekühlten Ort und werde etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und barfuß kein problem
> das wäre dann der nächste schritt fürs officium



Netzhemd?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2010)

Böööörrrrrrrrrpppp

Susi war lecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2010)

Mein Sahnetörtchen zum Dessert auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juli 2010)

langsam wirds ne tradition


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich die neue Kurbel und das neue Tretlager von Tune (    ) am Argon RoCC montiert hatte, ging es ab in den Hochtaunus 

Sehr trailig hoch bis zum kleinen Feldi und ebenso trailig wieder runter   

Irgendwie war ich trotz der Hitze heute Topfit 

... und dank der Hitze und des Uschi-Sports war es im Wald auch herrlich leer 

Habe das restliche Trail-Cleaning auf dem RK-Trail erledigt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2010)

Tune Kurbeln sind schoen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2010)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Tune Kurbeln sind schoen



Sehr schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2010)

Als Nächstes gibt's eine DT Swiss Gabel und einen Dämpfer für mein Helius FR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich mache mich mal auf zu einer schnellen Runde im Taunus vor der ganz grossen Hitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Tour über Öhlmühlweg, nfh, Romberg, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert und Fischbacherkopf.

Auf dem Trail der auf dem Eichkopf Richtung Eppstein führt, war Trail-Cleaning erforderlich  

Der Trail der von Eppstein aus um den Fischbacherkopf wieder Richtung fbh führt lieben noch jede Menge fette Bäume quer. Den ersten habe ich noch weggesägt, nur um dann hinter der nächsten Kurve festzustellen, dass das noch viel mehr liegt.

Ich glaube ein Bobtail-Hänger ist wirklich bald erforderlich, alleine schon, damit man mal eine Kettensäge mitnehmen kann  

Jetzt gibt es erstmal zwei lecker Fleischwurstbrötchen als Belohnung


----------



## bone peeler (3. Juli 2010)

Ich sage mal Mahlzeit obwohl ich bei dieser Hitze kaum Hunger habe.

Bin auch noch geschafft von der gestrigen Autobahntortour... 7 Stunden ohne Klima... bärgs...

Egal... 

Dienstag gehts für mich auch mal wieder auf den Feldi... mal sehen ob der Fürst gute Arbeit geleistet hat 

So... in einem Stündchen gehts auf den ersten Geburstag... und morgen im klimatisierten ICE zurück nach Hause


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2010)

N'abend, ich glaube bald macht's hier runter


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2010)

Dann ziehen sie ihren Kopf ein Herr Fürst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2010)

Hat doch nichts gegeben, obwohl es stark danach aussah und über dem Taunus schon geblitzt hat. Heute Nacht zieht aber wohl noch eine Front durch.


----------



## ratte (3. Juli 2010)

Hm, wir hatten das Fleisch dann auch statt auf den Grill in die Pfanne gelegt, weil es über'm Staufen schon gefährlich aussah.  War dann aber doch Fehlalarm. 
Aber wenigstens ist es etwas abgekühlt und man kann mal durchlüften.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2010)

Man kann auch mit Regenschirm grillen :-*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

Die Gewitterfront scheint hier vorbeigezogen zu sein


----------



## bone peeler (4. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen ins Fürstentum...

ich hoffe das das Wetter dort nicht allzu schlecht ist. Hier scheint die Sonne noch prachtvoll vom königsblauen Himmel...

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2010)

Hier ist es bisher trocken, bedeckt und es weht eine leichte Brise, die etwas Abkühlung ggü. gestern bringt.

 Fertig mit der täglichen Sport-Einhiet


----------



## bone peeler (4. Juli 2010)

So... die Bahn hat mal wieder Probleme: Genau in meinem Abteil ist die Klimaanlage ausgefallen... irgendwie verfolgt mich dieses Problem...*grml*

Zum Glück waren noch ein paar Plätze im Nachbarabteil frei....


----------



## bone peeler (4. Juli 2010)

Juhu... und nun ist auch noch beidseitig die strecke gesperrt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich ist da nicht wieder wer vor den Zug gesprungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2010)

Endlich Regen


----------



## bone peeler (4. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist da nicht wieder wer vor den Zug gesprungen



Lt. Bordfunk ist ein Auto auf einem Übergang stehen geblieben... welches uns 115 Minuten Verspätung beschert hat... *grml*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2010)

Ärgerlich 

GN8


----------



## bone peeler (5. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## bone peeler (5. Juli 2010)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Heute Nacht hat es hier dann doch noch etwas mehr Regen gegeben


----------



## radneuling (5. Juli 2010)

moin moin,
  da ruft ein neu umgestürzter baum nach einer säge ,O)..
wenn man nach der  5 freunde kreuzung die linke rampe richtung eppstein nimmt ist ein baum auf die fahrbahn gestürzt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen liebe Forumsteilnehmer


----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2010)

Einen Gruß in die Schweiz  


Solarzelle arbeitet , morgen schließen wir die Elektrik an. Als ich heute gegen 11:00 geschaut habe hat das Modul 15AH Leistung gebracht  also sollte ein Modul reichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2010)

Sensationell! 

Euer Ort wird also endlich elektrifiziert


----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2010)

Ja wird er,  ich will doch meiner Frau endlich mal Licht und eine Kanisterdusche bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2010)

Jetzt schaue ich mir auch schon solche rollenen Home's an


----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2010)

Sind die Mieten in der Schweiz gestiegen , dass Du nach einer günstigen Bleibe schaust.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2010)

Vllt. werde ich nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder zwei Wochen in so einer Behausung zubringen, die rollt dann aber nicht, sondern schwimmt


----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2010)

dort ist ja noch weniger Platz . 
Waren heute morgen doch keine 15AH auf dem Modul an Leistung, sondern erzählt den Strom mit den er gespeichert hat. Bin noch nicht ganz mit der Anzeige vertraut aber trotzdem sollte ein Modul reichen. Habe ja 110 AH Puffer und am Tag braucht nur der Kühlschrank Strom und den bekommt er ja auch aus dem Panel direkt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> dort ist ja noch weniger Platz



Not really: Das Ding ist dann doch etwas grösser als Euer Hänger, hat drei Kabinen und zwei Bäder mit Duschen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2010)

Gn8, gn8


----------



## bone peeler (5. Juli 2010)

GN8!

Morgen gehts endlich wieder auf den BERG!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2010)

bonjour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2010)

Ah Bonjour Monsieur Fux, cá va? Comment était votre vacances?


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2010)

bien bien, trés bien 

aber viel mehr gibt mein französisch nicht mehr her


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2010)

Gruezi zäme  seid's zwäg


----------



## bone peeler (6. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit.... ich mach mich dann gleich mal vom Acker... und brauch unbedingt ´ne Schmerztablette...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2010)

Viel Spass im Taunus, trotz der Schulter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen Feierabendrunde im Hochtaunus 

Edit: GN8


----------



## bone peeler (7. Juli 2010)

Moin. War spät gestern. Schmerzfrei gings leider auch net... muss mich echt langsam um einen Physiotherapeuten kümmern...

Und frisch wars bergab auch.... *bibber*


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2010)

morsche. in der tat etwas frischer wie gestern. aber mit frische hat sichs wohl bald


----------



## bone peeler (7. Juli 2010)

Von wegen: McDonald's in Niederaula meldet 8,5 Grad... aber leckeres Frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Mac Doof wäre jetzt gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

Die zweirädrige Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

......heute morgen am parkplatz hohemark gefunden. wer ihn vermisst bitte melden. sollte sich heir in den nächsten tagen keiner melden geht er ins fundbüro...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

So: Die Diät für mein Helius FR hat begonnen, habe mir heute eine DT Swiss EXM 150 bestellt


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2010)

und ich dachte schon, du hättest auf das sonst übliche oppulente mittagsmahl verzichtet


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So: Die Diät für mein Helius FR hat begonnen, habe mir heute eine DT Swiss EXM 150 bestellt



Was war denn vorher drinnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon, du hättest auf das sonst übliche oppulente mittagsmahl verzichtet



Nie im Leben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nie im Leben



Heute gab' es einen halben Gummigeier mit Kartoffelwürfeln rot/weiss, 2 Beilagensalate und ein Riesenstück Erdbeerkuchen mit einer Extraportion Schlagsahne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was war denn vorher drinnen?



Eine schei$$schwere Marzocchi All Mountain 2.


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2010)

wie schwer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

Knapp 1 kg schwerer als die Neue


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist natürlich schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

Find ich auch.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> wie schwer?



... das mittagsessesn nun im magen liegt

wolltest du doch sicher wissen 

@wahltho : weiß eigentlich deine frau, was du so um die mittagszeit immer in der kantine treibst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : weiß eigentlich deine frau, was du so um die mittagszeit immer in der kantine treibst



Das ich Verfressen bin, weiss sie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2010)

So zurück von einer sehr schönen trailigen Runde am Staufen von FFM aus über Hofheim kommend 

Diesmal bin ich u.a. auch mal wieder die Schwarze Sau komplett reversed (also Richtung Kaisertempel) gefahren. Bis auf einen Baum kurz vor dem Kaisertempel ist sie komplett frei 

Drei Tage der Woche sind um und es stehen schon wieder fast 120km auf dem Tacho 

Edit: Welch' herrliche Ruhe da draussen, GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2010)




----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

Moin 

Leute, jetzt aber hurtig die Fähnchen von den Autos, das Sommermärchen ist vorbei - Verkehrsgefährdungen sind daher nicht mehr notwendig


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

nix da. volle fahrt ins kleine finale


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Das war's: Deutschlands Traum vom vierten WM-Titel ist geplatzt. Die DFB-Elf *unterlag hochverdient *im Halbfinale Spanien 0:1 und muss sich wie vor vier Jahren mit dem Spiel um Platz drei zufrieden geben. Carles Puyol stürzte das Löw-Team in kollektive Trauer und brachte seine Mannschaft ins Endspiel gegen Holland.



Goile Zusammenfassung!


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

gibt ja auch nix zu meckern an der niederlage. trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibt ja auch nix zu meckern an der niederlage. trotzdem



 Nicht weinen Fux 

Die Boulevard-Presse, die ja vorgibt, gewöhnlich gut unterrichtet zu sein, weiss doch schon, wie es weitergeht:



			
				Bild schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt holen wir uns den Pott eben in 4 Jahre



Ja, ja der gute Pott


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

dabei isses gar kein pott, denn aus einem pott könnte man auch saufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> dabei isses gar kein pott, denn aus einem pott könnte man auch saufen



Pott kann man auch saufen, Pott ist ja gerade zum Saufen da 

... ach und ich stamem übrigens aus dem Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

ich geh gleich auf nen pott


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich auch gleich hin  

Pott kann man doch auch rauchen, oder?


----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2010)

Boah, da hat man mal Frei-tag und dann besteht der Hopi drauf, dass der Wecker zur normalen nachtschlafenen Zeit geht. Und sorgt dann auch dafür, dass man sich nicht einfach umdrehen kann.  Und am Wochenende wird es nicht besser. 
Da muss ich also auf einen gesunden Büroschlaf nächste Woche hoffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> .Und sorgt dann auch dafür, dass man sich nicht einfach umdrehen kann.



Ich hoffe das wenigstens auf angenehme Art und Weise


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

eine runde mitleid für den vorgezogenen frei-tag. der ist nämlich eigentlich erst morgen und da wird es mir so gehen wie dir heute 
allerdings stört mich das bei dem wetter nicht wirklich und viel länger penn ich im sommer eh nie  ...


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wenigstens auf angenehme Art und Weise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... der ist nämlich eigentlich erst morgen und da wird es mir so gehen wie dir heute



Stimmt Morgen ist Frei-Tag und da muss ich auch früh raus, weil ich um 08:00 Uhr einen Termin in Limburg habe, weil an der B-Klasse eine AHK für einen Fahrradträger nachgerüstet wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

So: Der neue Dämpfer fürs Helius FR ist auch bestellt. Er wird nochmal über 600 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis bringen


----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2010)

Diät im Schnellverfahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

Sozusagen 

Aber insgesamt fast so teuer wie Fettabsaugen: ca. 70 Cent pro Gramm


----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sozusagen
> 
> Aber insgesamt fast so teuer wie Fettabsaugen: ca. 70 Cent pro Gramm


Hm, jetzt mache ich mir aber gerade Gedanken, woher Sie den Kurs so genau wissen? 

So, Zelt auf Rädern ist gepackt.
Gleich ist Abflug.
Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

Viel Spass und passt auf Euch auf


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ... So, Zelt auf Rädern ist gepackt.
> Gleich ist Abflug.
> Schönes Wochenende.



Hallo Sabine, wo geht's denn hin?  Habt ihr schon Urlaub? Schöne Zeit und kommt wieder heil zurück!

 Grüße an euch beide!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Er wird nochmal über 600 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis bringen



du CC'ler!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen späten Feierabendrunde im Hochtaunus 

Für die Freunde des Uschi-Sports : Ich ess' gerade Tintenfisch 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> du CC'ler!



*P A H ! ! !*


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt mache ich mir aber gerade Gedanken, woher Sie den Kurs so genau wissen?



Vielleicht hat er ja eine Empfehlung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt mache ich mir aber gerade Gedanken, woher Sie den Kurs so genau wissen?



Ganz einfach: Gewichtsersparnis in Gramm / Investitionsbetrag in Bike-Teile = Ersparnis pro Gramm 

Ich lass' mir ja gerne mal was absaugen, aber Fett war bisher noch nicht dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja eine Empfehlung...



 Yepp - DT Swiss Federkomponenten - Perfektion in Sachen Gewicht, Funktion und Qualität  

Falls Du eine Empfehlung in Sachen Schönheitschirugie suchst  - Vllt. Googeln  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2010)

der arme paul .... 
gn8


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2010)

Prost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine, wo geht's denn hin?



Ich schätze mal Sabine macht am w/e mal wieder irgendeinen Bike-Park unsicher und Hopi schaut zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Prost



Skol! 

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## bone peeler (8. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

Moin 

1. am Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2010)

moin

2. am frei-tag


----------



## bone peeler (9. Juli 2010)

... und hier meldet sich die arbeitende Bevölkerung zu Wort: Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... weil ich um 08:00 Uhr einen Termin in Limburg habe, weil an der B-Klasse eine AHK für einen Fahrradträger nachgerüstet wird



 Done - Das hat wie am Schnürchen geklappt 

Den Uebler X31-Träger kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2010)

ein wahrhaft uebler Name


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

In der Tat 

... aber kein Programm


----------



## bone peeler (9. Juli 2010)

So... noch ein Stündchen und dann ist _*WOCHENENDE!!!*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja so shi$$endreck heiss da draussen, dass wir etwaige Outdoor-Aktivitäten auf heute Abend verlegt haben


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2010)

drinnen ist es auch nicht viel besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

A. und ich werden uns wohl bald mal auf's Bike schwingen 

Das Helius FR ist für die neuen Federkomponenten vorbereitet, ich hoffe, dass der DHL-Mann morgen performt!  

Heute sind jedenfalls schon die Buchsen für den neuen Dämpfer angekommen. Nicolai performt halt immer


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass der DHL-Mann morgen performt!



der *d*own*h*il*l*-mann


----------



## bone peeler (9. Juli 2010)

Also mir ist es zum Biken auch jetzt noch zu heiß. Ich transpiriere ja schon beim rumsitzen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der *d*own*h*il*l*-mann



  

A. und ich sind dann noch eine Runde inkl. Eis/Pizza in Hofheim gefahren 

//fbh/via Wounded-Knee-Trail (da liegen noch ein paar fette Stämme quer  ) around Staufen/Kaisertempel/Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren (A. ist zum erstne Mal drei der Spitzkehren gefahren  )/Kaisertempel/Schwarze Sau/Lorsbachtal/Langenhain/Hofheim-Marxheim/Hofheim (Eis+Pizza)/Albertsweg/Gundelhardt/fbh//

Für das Teilstück ab Lorsbachtal bis Hofheim habe ich einen Teil der gestrigen Beinharten-Tour recycelt. Sind ein paar sehr schöne und abwechselungsreiche Trails dabei 

Insgesamt ca. 32km und etwas über 700 hm

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2010)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2010)

... auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (10. Juli 2010)

Moin...

man, das ist ja jetzt schon heiss draussen. Und ich geh heut noch auf einen Junggesellenabschied... das kann ja heiter werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2010)

*Hicks*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe, dass der DHL-Mann morgen performt!



 Hat er 

Die neuen Komponenten sind schon verbaut und ich werde gleich wohl trotz der Hitze mal eine Probefahrt machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich werde gleich wohl trotz der Hitze mal eine Probefahrt machen



 Done - Einmal trailig via Fuchstein, etc. den Kleinen Feldi rauf und über X-Trail/RK-Trail/nfh-Trail/Bahn-Trail wieder runter.

Die Ergebnisse des Umbaus haben meine Erwartungen in Sachen Kletter- und Fahreigenschaften noch übertroffen 

... und schnell war ich auch: Fast ein 15er-Schnitt


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich was Hopi wegen der Protectorenjacke meinte  heftiger Einschlag .... Schulter lädiert, Rippen Scmerzen  aber immo gehe Ich von Prellungen aus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wondermike (10. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was Hopi wegen der Protectorenjacke meinte  heftiger Einschlag .... Schulter lädiert, Rippen Scmerzen  aber immo gehe Ich von Prellungen aus



Du machst ja Sachen! 

Gute Besserung. 

Bei mir hält sich der Bewegungsdrang wetterbedingt zur Zeit sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... heftiger Einschlag .... Schulter lädiert, Rippen Schmerzen  aber immo gehe Ich von Prellungen aus



 Oh je, wie ist das denn passiert?  

In jedem Falle gute Besserung  

... und Gute Nacht @All


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Heute Nacht hat es wieder nicht runtergemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte schnell Bergabfahren und habe aber irgendwie nicht aufgepasst  morgen werde ich mal beim Arzt vorbeiwackeln 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich wollte schnell Bergabfahren und habe aber irgendwie nicht aufgepasst



Das kommt häufiger vor... 



mzaskar schrieb:


> morgen werde ich mal beim Arzt vorbeiwackeln



Ist es so schlimm?  - Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was Hopi wegen der Protectorenjacke meinte  heftiger Einschlag .... Schulter lädiert, Rippen Scmerzen  aber immo gehe Ich von Prellungen aus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@ Ritter mzaskar
 Gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2010)

moin zurück von meiner ersten tour nach der OP von vor 4,5 Wochen

Alles Super! 

leider kam ich mir vor 5 Wochen in KH flotter vor


----------



## wondermike (11. Juli 2010)

Sollte sich etwa die Vernunft ausnahmsweise doch mal durchsetzen?

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin/0,1518,705782,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sollte sich etwa die Vernunft ausnahmsweise doch mal durchsetzen?



 *mitdenfingernaufdemtischtrommel" Nein ich schreib' jetzt nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2010)

Wisst Ihr was Leute: Es ist gerade so angenehm frisch da draussen - Ich geh' mal Biken


----------



## wondermike (11. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> *mitdenfingernaufdemtischtrommel" Nein ich schreib' jetzt nichts



Hast Du Angst, Dich als Esoterik-Anhänger zu outen?


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2010)

sind grade mit hund am see und haben hier den lug** mit familie getroffen ...
gestern hätte ich das besser gebrauchen können ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gestern hätte ich das besser gebrauchen können ...



Was hättest Du gestern besser gebrauchen können?

Zurück aus dem Hochtaunus, schön, warm und leer war's 

Ich liebe mein Helius FR V2.0 immer mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> leider kam ich mir vor 5 Wochen in KH flotter vor



Ich hatte übrigens mit Seb gestern Abend kurz vereinbart, dass wir für das letzte Juli w/e mal wieder KH ins Auge fassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens mit Seb gestern Abend kurz vereinbart, dass wir für das letzte Juli w/e mal wieder KH ins Auge fassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (11. Juli 2010)

G'Nabend.


Mzaskar, was machst Du für Sachen?
Gute Besserung.

So, Wochenende war anstrengend. Bei der Hitze in voller Montur macht nicht wirklich Spaß.  Aber alle Knochen heile und der anschließende Sprung in den See nebenan war auch ganz nett.
Jetzt muss sich nur noch zeigen, ob Hopi als Streckenfotograf getaugt hat, wenn er schon selber nicht fahren konnte.


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was hättest Du gestern besser gebrauchen können?



den tag am see, so wie heute ...

statt dessen hab ich vorgezogen, mich noch am grill zustätzlich zu erwärmen 

glückwunsch in die schweiz : die einzigen weltmeisterbezwinger 

gn8, wer auch immer bei den temperaturen noch pennen kann


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

moin !

erzählt mir nicht, ihr hättet gut pennen können (oder könnt immer noch ...) 

heute erneut sauna angesagt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

Moin 

Ich hab' wider Erwarten sogar einigermassen gut gepennt


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

du glücklicher ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

Die vierrädrige oben-ohne Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm 

Man merkt aber, dass die Hitze die Leute aus den Betten treibt, denn es war deutlich mehr B*r*fsverkehr als sonst zu solch früher Morgenstund


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

... und Stefan: Was machen die Malässen?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2010)

zwingen einen zu komischen Sclafgewohnheiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

... das kenne ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es gleich heute Abend Gewitter geben; also geht es nachher wieder zweirädrig ab in den Taunus


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es gleich heute Abend Gewitter geben; also geht es nachher wieder zweirädrig ab in den Taunus



abwarten.

ich bin so platt vom wochenende (party-stress + hitze), dass ich heute wohl eher nicht biken werde und mich auf einen ruhigen chilligen abend mit einem kühlen äppler freue ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (12. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch in die schweiz : die einzigen weltmeisterbezwinger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> abwarten.



Klar  - Falls es aber entgegen der Vorhersage doch schon am späten Nachmittag/Abend Gewittern sollte, geht es ab auf den Spin-Trainer 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin so platt vom wochenende (party-stress + hitze), dass ich heute wohl eher nicht biken werde und mich auf einen ruhigen chilligen abend mit einem kühlen äppler freue ...



M E M M E ! ! !   

Das sind momentan so goile Bedingungen, die muss man einfach ausnutzen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Ausruhen kann man sich noch im Winter


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für meine gelegentlichen Ausflüge in Low Speed habe ich mir dies bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte am Samstag dieses Teil an und bin mit der Schulter vorran eingeschagen, jetzt habe ich einen blauen Rand von dem Schulter pad. Röntgen aufnahmen werden gleich gemacht, hoffe mal es ist alles heile. Aber da dise Nacht bedutend besser war als Sa auf So gehe ich nur von einer Prellung und / oder Zerrung aus

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...jetzt habe ich einen blauen Rand von dem Schulter pad. ...



 Da bist Du aber ganz schön eingeschlagen, man sollte besser nicht daran denken, was ohne Pad an der Stelle passiert wäre 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Röntgenaufnahmen werden gleich gemacht, hoffe mal es ist alles heile.



Ich drücke die


----------



## Hopi (12. Juli 2010)

Armer Stefan, ich hoffe mal das es nur geprellt ist (tut auch sau weh). Ich habe dir ja schon meine Meinung zu dem Ding gesagt, aber auch andere Jacken hätten dich dort wohl nicht schmerzfrei rauskommen lassen. Gibt halt leider keinen 100% Schutz, dass mussten wir leider wieder am WE bei einigen Unfällen feststellen.  An dem Roadgap haben sie sich Reihenweise in den Krankenwagen geschossen.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

leute leute. sowas kann man doch nur machen, wenn man jung ist und die knochen ratz fatz wieder zusammenheilen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> leute leute. sowas kann man doch nur machen, wenn man jung ist und die knochen ratz fatz wieder zusammenheilen ...



Fux - mach Dir nichts vor, das kann jedem von uns jederzeit auch auf Trails im Taunus passieren 

... z.b. plötzlicher Druckverlust im Vorderrad und ab gehts 

... oder siehe A. vor 2 1/2 Jahren 

Die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt allerdings je öfter, je härter und je schneller man fährt


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

klar kann das auch cc lern passieren. hab auch schon einige abgänge hinter mir, die zum glück immer halbwegs gut ausgegangen sind ...

die schlimmste stürze hatte ich allerdings, als ich auch mal versuchte, die lüfte zu erobern : im kelkheimer "dirtpark" und auf kleinen kickern im taunus. das endete immer katastrophal und brachte mir die einsicht, dass es zwar schön gewesen wäre, aber meine zeit für solche späße definitiv vorbei ist. oder anders : je älter man wird, desto mehr werden einem diverse risiken bewußt und man geht schon etwas gehemmter an solche sachen ran. und das ist dann eben kontraproduktiv ...
beim snowboarden ging es mir genauso.

also ist überall nur noch lockeres bergab cruisen angesagt, mit deutlich weniger risiko, aber natürlich auch nicht ganz ohne. denn immer noch gilt : no risk, no fun


----------



## Hopi (12. Juli 2010)

> aber meine zeit für solche späße definitiv vorbei ist. oder anders


Fux, dass ist Blödsinn! Aber wenn man einfach mal Springt ohne zu wissen was man da tut, kann es meist nur in die Hose gehen. Man muss ja keine 360er mehr üben oder Backflips, aber über einen Table zu springen, kann jeder lernen.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Man muss ja keine 360er mehr üben ...



genau das habe ich mit dem snowboard probiert . beim skaten in meiner jugend hab ich das ja auch fast hinbekommen, aber mit dem board bin ich sehr unsanft eingeschlagen ...
vielleicht ne rechtzeitige warnung von oben 

beim skaten ist es auch irgendwie leichter, das sportgerät im falle eines "falles" schnell loszuwerden und halbwegs kontrolliert zu stürzen. das bike ist da etwas unhandlicher und das snowboard bekommt man gar nicht erst los.
vielleicht ist es auch das, was mich jeweils immer gehemmt hat und mich nicht hat das machen lassen, was ich hätte tun müssen. so bin ich immer total falsch abgesprungen, hab den lenker nicht hochgerissen und somit bin ich gleich vorne abgetaucht und abgeworfen worden.
vom prinzip sind mir die wichtigsten abläufe ja bekannt, es gelingt mir nur nicht, diese auf dem bike oder snowboard umzusetzen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2010)

So back from Arzt  

Alle im Lack, keine gebrochenen Knochen  aber woll einen Bluterguss und etwas gedehnte Bänder. 
Ich denke mal das mich insgesamt die Ausrüstung (Knieschoner, Protectorenjacken und mein schöner TroyLee der jetzt fette Kratzer hat ) vor schlimmeren bewahrt haben. Aber wie kam es dazu  

Wenig Bike gefahren in der letzten  Zeit, viel Stress auf der Arbeit, Schlaflose NAcht (siehe Stress), nicht viel geübt, z.b.: Springen, nicht ganz bei der Sache gewesen und schwups brettert es mich auf den Boden der Tatsachen  Anders ausgedrückt ich war leichtsinnig  

Ich werde mal beim Hopi einen "ich übe hüpfen" Tag buchen 

Ort des Geschehens war der Bikepark Hindelang ..... ich war dort für Sonntag zu einer Biketour verabredet die leider zu einer Wanderung wurde  war aber auch schön  und man kann viel mehr die Natur geniesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> klar kann das auch cc lern passieren.



CC-Ler - Was ist das denn? 

Frei-Querländler, soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

In der neuen Freeride ist übrigens ein Artikel über E-Freedrider - Wäre vllt. was für die faule Bergabfraktion, dann könnten sie sich den Bus sparen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube halt nicht, dass Du mit dem Ding wirklich glücklich werden wirst!
> Wenn das vollgeschwitzt ist kommst Du nicht mehr raus und der Brustkorb ist auch 0 geschützt.



Ich denke jetzt wirklich darüber nach mir ein anderes Modell zu besorgen ..... 

Aber das ausziehen war echt lustig und mir wurde es ein paar mal schlecht, ob der Schmerzen, bis ich mich trotz Reizverschluss aus dem Ding gepellt hatte 

Alternativen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51207
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51200
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49107
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34187
leider nicht in meiner Grösse: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34183

Aber ich bin mir eh nicht sicher, wo die ganzen Unterschiede liegen .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es denn hiermit


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

mithril


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mithril



Ne: Mit Thrill!


----------



## Hopi (12. Juli 2010)

Stefan, es macht keinen Sinn Panzer über das Netz zu bestellen und gar nicht bei CRC. Der muss passen und es ist wie bei andern Klamotten auch, eine M oder L usw. ist nicht bei jedem Herstellern das gleiche.

Wenn der Herr mal wieder in FFM verweilen möchte, könnte man bei HIbike mal welche probieren.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Problem ist leider meine Knautschzone . Leider habe ich in der Schweiz noch keinen Shop gefunden der grosse Grössen führt. Auch sind die meisten Shops hier in der Schweiz eher touren, CC oder Rennvelo technisch ausgestattet. Aber da die Firma IXS in der Schweiz recht gross ist muss ich mal darüber was versuchen.

S.


----------



## Hopi (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ja die IXS EVO Jacke, aber glaub mir, da willst Du nicht rein  die fällt ultra schmal aus. Ich habe eine M und muss schon alleine wegen der Jacke abnehmen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist leider meine Knautschzone



ne ordentliche knautschzone sollte doch der sache an sich schon dienlich sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch sind die meisten Shops hier in der Schweiz eher touren, CC oder Rennvelo technisch ausgestattet.



 Sehr interessant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es gleich heute Abend Gewitter geben; also geht es nachher wieder zweirädrig ab in den Taunus



:done: Zurück von meiner Riding the Ridge Tour Zägezahntour:

//nfh/Öhmühlweg/nfh via nfh-Trail/Alte Rodelbahn am Romberg/Öhlmühlweg/nfh/nfh-Trail/Eichkopf/Eichkopf-Trail/Rossert/xt-Trail/fbh//

Temperaturen waren sehr angenehm, da bereits ein frischer Wind weht 

Edit: Hier hat's gerade wenigstens etwas geregnet und es ist ein wenig kühler geworden - Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juli 2010)

bude für GAP ist geordert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Alpen   

Noch genau ein Monat und dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (12. Juli 2010)

So.. Gude Nacht... ich geniesse mal eine kühlere Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2010)

Moin 

... die senile Bettflucht hat wieder mal zugeschlagen


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2010)

aber echt. dabei konnte man heute doch deutlich besser pennen als am wochenende 

heuer angenehme 19 grad bei leichtem wind ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2010)

Moin  erstaunlich kühl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2010)

So frisch war dann doch nicht: Bin auf der zweirädrigen Fahrt nach FFM doch schon etwas ins Schwitzen geraten 

Jetzt erstmal ein lecker Krustibrötchen mit Lachs


----------



## bone peeler (13. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen. Habe bedeutend besser geschlafen wie die Nächte zuvor. 

Und so wie es momentan ist kann es auch gern bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2010)

... wird es aber leider nicht


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2010)

leider


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2010)

ja das ist schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2010)

So, ich werde mich bald mal in den Hochtaunus aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werde mich bald mal in den Hochtaunus aufmachen



 Done

//FFM/Franzoseneck/via Wälle trailig hoch zur Altenhöfe/Weisse Mauer/Fuxi/Kleiner Feldi via Grüner Punkt/X-Trail/RK-Trail/nfh-Trail/Bahn-Trail/fbh//

Schee war's und man hatte den Wald fast für sich alleine  

Insgesamt standen heute somit fast 60km auf dem Programm.

Zudem ist eine Vorentscheidung gefallen: Dieses Jahr nehme ich wahrscheinlich das Helius FR V2.0 mit in die Alpen 

Eidt: Ich bin platt - GN8


----------



## wondermike (13. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ja das ist schade




sehr schade


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2010)

moin

@wm : hast du die gewitterstürme in deiner neuen heimat gut überstanden oder blieb das flache land ebenso wie der schön hügelige taunus verschont ?

heuer nur noch 18 grad am frühen morgen, aber das wird sich gleich ändern ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heuer nur noch 18 grad am frühen morgen, aber das wird sich gleich ändern ...



Auf meiner Fahrt nach FFM zeigte der Vierradaussentemperaturfühler schon 21 Grad.


----------



## ratte (14. Juli 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juli 2010)

servus
hab eben beim putzen bermerkt, dass mein lapierre rahmen gebrochen ist...
freitag auf samstag gehts nach GAP
ich glaub das wars...  

hat nicht zufällig einer einen rahmen im keller rumfliegen???^^


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass:



  

 Ich bin gerade zurück aus dem Taunus und es war recht angenehm, weil auf dem Kamm schon ein frischer Wind ging 

Heute hat die Säge mal wieder gerockt und den fetten Stamm auf Brusthöhe auf dem Eppenhain-Umgehungs-Trail weggemacht:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

In fbh beginnt gerade der Weltuntergang


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juli 2010)

ICH KÖNNT SOOOOO KOTZEN!!!!



sry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ICH KÖNNT SOOOOO KOTZEN!!!!



Warum denn?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juli 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus
> hab eben beim putzen bermerkt, dass mein lapierre rahmen gebrochen ist...
> freitag auf samstag gehts nach GAP
> ich glaub das wars...
> ...



deshalb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> deshalb



Upps - Sorry überlesen, da sich unsere Posts fast überschnitten haben   

So ein Shi$$endreck   

Meinen alten Bergamont-Rahmen hat der Seb geerbt. Der ist aber wahrscheinlich 'eh ungeeignet für Deine Zwecke.

Und meine Smilies direkt danach bezogen selbstversändlich auf den Post von der Ratte mit dem Maiskolben-Cartoon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab eben beim putzen bermerkt, dass mein lapierre rahmen gebrochen ist...



Wo denn genau, poste doch mal ein Foto


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo denn genau, poste doch mal ein Foto



am hinterbau die Kettenstrebe, am tretlager.
kann kein bild posten bike ist schon verladen, fahr morgen nach der arbeit zum händler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie alt war das Bike nochmal?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie alt war das Bike nochmal?



im September wären es zwei Jahre


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wm : hast du die gewitterstürme in deiner neuen heimat gut überstanden oder blieb das flache land ebenso wie der schön hügelige taunus verschont ?



Jaja. Reibt nur Salz in die offene Wunde. 

Heute hätte es mich fast von der Autobahn gespült. Sturmböen und Starkregen auf der A3 im Feierabendverkehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2010)

Der Weltuntergang ist erstmal beendet und es ist deutlich kühler geworden 

@Iggi: Toi, Toi, Toi Morgen beim Bike-Händler 

@All: Gute Nacht


----------



## wartool (14. Juli 2010)

Iggi.. ich habe noch das Torque rumstehen.. evtl rettet das je Deinen Urlaub??


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe noch ein AMS, leider nicht ganz auf dem Weg nach GAP ....

Achja, wer von den beiden süssen Maiskolben ist den Ratte und wer ist den der Hopi 

Wobei Ratte muss ja ab und an zum Arbeiten aus dem Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

moin! heute gehts aufgrund der zahlreichen wetter-apps mal vorsorglich auf allen vieren gen ffm ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... auf allen vieren gen ffm ...



Aber oben ohne, dafür


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber oben ohne, dafür



nix da mit oben ohne, unten ohne ist heute angesagt


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

ignoreme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da mit oben ohne, unten ohne ist heute angesagt



Schade, das hätte ich dann doch gerne mal gesehen  



wissefux schrieb:


> ignoreme



Nö 



			
				n-tv schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ende der Hitzewelle mit Temperaturen um die 30 Grad sei bis mindestens zum übernächsten Wochenende nicht zu erwarten, sagte DWD-Meteorologe Andreas Friedrich...



Skol!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade, das hätte ich dann doch gerne mal gesehen
> 
> Skol!



das kennst du schon 

es ist halt sommer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das kennst du schon
> 
> es ist halt sommer ...



Ach so 

Das traue ich mich nachwievor nur an Casual Fridays und da morgen wieder Frei-Tag ist, kommt es diese Woche nicht dazu


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so
> 
> Das traue ich mich nachwievor nur an Casual Fridays und da morgen wieder Frei-Tag ist, kommt es diese Woche nicht dazu



und ich hatte heute die wahl, meine  zu wecken oder unten ohne zu fahren 

hab morgen keinen frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich hatte heute die wahl, meine  zu wecken oder unten ohne zu fahren



Du hast keine Wahl, ich hab eine Wahl ...

... und mein Vater hat selbstverständlich auch Eine


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

auch recht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2010)

wecken oder unten ohne  weisst du nicht wo deine Schuhe sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

Noch ca. 2 Stunden bis zum w/e und ca. 3 Stunden bis zum Abritt in den Taunus


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

nimm mal die säge mit, gibt wieder kleinholz im wald.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nimm mal die säge mit, gibt wieder kleinholz im wald.



 Done - War aber eher Grossholz 

Auf dem Bahn-Trail waren auf Höhe des Gebietes wo im letzten Winter der grosse Waldbruch war, ein zweimal Tannen umgekippt, hat zwar 'ne dreiviertel Stunde gedauert, aber ich hab' sie weggemacht. Als ich mit dem Bruch fertig war, kam eine Gruppe der Do-Beinharten gerade vorbei.

Auf dem Weg in den Taunus hatte ich schon einen querliegenden Baum im Anstieg Richtung Öhlmühlweg gekillt.

Ansonsten trailig rauf auf den kleinen Feldi und trailig wieder runter 

Habe jetzt drei Wochen lang jeden Tag auf dem Bike gesessen und bisher noch nicht vor, einen Ruhetag einzulegen   

P.S: Die Säge habe ich eigentlich immer dabei


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - War aber eher Grossholz
> 
> P.S: Die Säge habe ich eigentlich immer dabei



über die 2 bin ich noch drüber gekrabbelt. meine säge hab ich nur dabei, wenn ich mit regenzeug oder so unterwegs bin ... hätte nach gestern allerdings damit rechnen können ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht @All - Frische Luft macht müde


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2010)

Halllöööleeeee Schweiz  wie geht uns das?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2010)

Danke der Nachfrage 

Mein erster heftiger Einschlag seit knapp 15 Jahren 

Besser  naja Nasebohren geht noch nicht aber am Kinn kann ich mich schon kratzen 
661 hat doch etwas genutzt  aberr der schöne TLD ist verrkratzt 
Nachdem ich am Sonntag völlig im Ar*** war und das Röntgenbild erst irgenwie komisch aussah dacht ich schon Sch***** Aber letzendlich nur Prellungen und evtl. ein gedehntes Band zwischen Schlüsselbein und Schulterblatt, was aber auch von einem früheren Vergehen herrühren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren  der verletzten Club


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2010)

Stimmt  Ich komme bestimmt mal zu einerr kleinen Hüpfstunde vorbei 

PS: Ich hasse Leute die dir zur Begrüssung den Arm aus der Schulter reißen  nur um irgendwas demonstrieren zu wollen


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2010)

moin. heute mal angenehm frisch


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2010)

moin Kinners


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2010)

Moin Mädels 

Ich glaube ich hatte es schon erwähnt: Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2010)

Da hat es mich direkt am Anfang in den Dreck geschleudert 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMDSBC2aID8"]YouTube- Bikepark Hindelang 2009 Helmkamera[/nomedia]

so ähnlich war es wohl bei mir auch  nur noch eine Stück weiter oben (am Ende der Rampe) 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySN-ufzb6xA&NR=1"]YouTube- Bikepark Hindelang crash[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Juli 2010)

Wo denn dort? Sag mal ca. die Zeit, dass man weiss wo es dich gelegt hat.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> Ich glaube ich hatte es schon erwähnt: Frei-Tag



möglicherweise halber frei-tag 
dann gehts heute mittag in den hohen taunus 

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass das iphone genial ist ? endlich kann ich auf arbeit unbeobachtet und vor allem überall surfen 
smilies hab ich auch schon so langsam raus ...

send from iphone


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wo denn dort? Sag mal ca. die Zeit, dass man weiss wo es dich gelegt hat.



Das trau ich mich nicht  ...... 10 sec 

auf dem Crashvideo schon nach 5 - 7 sec


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2010)

Komm' mir gerade irgendwie vor wie in einer psychotherapeutischen Praxis, wo jemand ein traumatisches Erlebnis aufarbeitet


----------



## Hopi (16. Juli 2010)

Muss dir nicht peinlich sein  ich weiss doch selbst wie schnell man an ganz unspektakulären Stellen stürzen kann. Mein Kumpel Alex ist kurz bevor ich meinen Einschlag hatte auf ein paar dummen Wurzel weggegangen und dann tat ihm auch die Schulter weh (Schritttempo).


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2010)

wahrscheinlich warst du schon so auf das kommende konzentriert , dass dir was eigentlich harmloses zum verhängnis wurde ... 
um das trauma zu überwinden am besten so schnell wie möglich nochmal fahren 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann gehts heute mittag in den hohen taunus



Ich werde mich jetzt bald aufmachen, ist schon wieder ziemlich warm da draussen


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde mich jetzt bald aufmachen, ist schon wieder ziemlich warm da draussen



viel spaß 
mir bleibt heute nur die mittagshitze ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß
> mir bleibt heute nur die mittagshitze ...



boah, war das heute anstrengend. hitze und schlechte tagesform passen irgendwie nicht zusammen ...
hab mich dennoch tapfer zum feldi gequält und dann auch noch den harten reichenbachtrail bis zum tillmannsweg runter ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayagsxr (16. Juli 2010)

jo mittags bei 32 grad machts nich wirklich bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2010)

habe jetzt ein leihbike
lapierre zesty mit 140mm
werd ich gleich mal ein wenig umdekorieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß



 Merci und hatten wir 

Wir sind ca. 35km und 900hm gefahren:

Hoch zum Grossen Feldberg, Bach-Trail, Fuxi (Einkehr mit Flamm- und Käsekuchen), rüber zum RK-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail.

Schön war's und A. hat sich tapfer geschlagen, trotz der Hitze.


----------



## Cynthia (16. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schön war's und A. hat sich tapfer geschlagen, trotz der Hitze.




 Sag ihr liebe Grüße!


----------



## Jo.wa (16. Juli 2010)

hi,

rein aus interesse, gibts es unter euch auch ein paar CC-flitzer?
ich bräuchte echt mal nen schnellen trainingspartner.

grüße 
jo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> rein aus interesse, gibts es unter euch auch ein paar CC-flitzer? ich bräuchte echt mal nen schnellen trainingspartner



Also ich stehe nicht so auf CC-Heizerei, aber schreib doch mal Milass an, der wäre vllt. der Richtige für Dich  

@All: Gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2010)

gute nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2010)

leute bis dann!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gute nacht



tschöööö


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2010)

moin.

viel spaß 

@ccler : wenn du es richtig brauchst, melde dich mal bei max friedrich. der hat ne website max77.de oder so. dann solltest du aber richtig fit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2010)

@Iggi, Seb: Viel Spass - und pass auf Euch auf  

@All: Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2010)

Servus! 
Wir sind mit 2std Stauverzögerung angekommen, haben die erste Mahlzeit erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht und werden gleich dem Regen zum Trotz die erste kleine Ausfahrt starten! Garmisch reloaded


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2010)

... ich werde mich so gegen 15:00 Uhr auch mal in den Hochtaunus aufmachen


----------



## Jo.wa (17. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> viel spaß
> 
> @ccler : wenn du es richtig brauchst, melde dich mal bei max friedrich. der hat ne website max77.de oder so. dann solltest du aber richtig fit sein



ich wollte schnell fahren, nicht unterwegs sterben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2010)

Tja, einen Tod muss man halt sterben  

Wie gesagt: Milass könnte der Richtige für Dich sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich werde mich so gegen 15:00 Uhr auch mal in den Hochtaunus aufmachen



 Done

Schön war's, Schlammfaktor nur L 

In der Feldbergschneise (Grüner Punkt) stand direkt an einer WAB-Kreuzung ein Auto, in dem sich ein offensichtlich ein Pärchen auf der Rückbank verlustierte  

War wieder ein 15er-Schnitt, also auch mit dem FR bin ich voll L3-tauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2010)

Wir sind auch eben von einer Tour mit den Bullits zurück gekommen, ca. 2 Stunden Von uns zur Gundelhard>Fischbach>Ruppertshein>HTC>Rettershof>Rotemühle>Li


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2010)

Morgen setze ich mich auch mal wieder aufs Bike


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen setze ich mich auch mal wieder aufs Bike



wir auch  und jetzt: Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (17. Juli 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ich wollte schnell fahren, nicht unterwegs sterben...



zum Sterben kann ich noch bikeorama (momentan bei der bike-transalp) und racejo empfehlen


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2010)

nix los hier 

edit sagt : vielleicht sollte man
erst mal aktualisieren 

gn8

morgen 9 uhr ab fbh ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen setze ich mich auch mal wieder aufs Bike



Ich setz' mich heute schon wieder auf's Bike 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2010)

... und gleich wieder Moin, Moin 

... bei Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2010)

moin.
herrliches bikewetter. hoffentlich ist meine tagesform heute mindestens doppelt so gut wie am freitag, sonst sehe ich gleich viel älter aus, als ich ich eigentlich bin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2010)

MoinMoin, der Bart ist ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2010)

Willkommen zurück unter zivilisierten Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2010)

so, ne schöne fiese feldbergtour gemacht. 2 neue bzw. auch alte erkenntnisse heute neu gewonnen :

1. feldberg via skipiste ist wohl der härteste anstieg

2. ich weichei bin immer nur den kleinen zacken gefahren und dachte, das sei alles. heute den großen zacken auf dem forstweg passiert und rechts und links des felsens kamen 2 schöne, aber heftige trails runter. glaub, die werde ich wohl nie fahren ...

am fuxi noch kurz hopi und ratte mit einer horde freier reiter getroffen. wenn ich alleine gewesen wäre, hätte ich euch mal bis zum nächsten downhill begleitet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2010)

Bin auch schon länger zurück von einer sehr schönen Runde durch den Hochtaunus.

//fbh/Öhlmühlweg/nfh via nfh-Trail/Esels(h)eck/Fuchsstein/Reichenbachtal/Alder/trailig rüber zur Altenhöfe/Weisse Mauer/Fuxi/Haus-Trail/Nepomuk-Quelle/Öhlmühlweg/Bahn-Trail/fbh//

War zwar sehr viel los im Wald, aber da ich in erster Linie Trails und Nebenstrecken genommen habe, hatte ich meine Ruhe


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2010)

Tja Fux, wärste mit hoch gekommen, wäre Dir sogar noch die Caro über den Weg gefahren. 
Die Gute wilderte heute in Ihrem alten Revier. 

Aber die Verhältnisse waren heute richtig klasse zum Fahren.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juli 2010)

Mein Popo brennt AuuuuuUUUuuuuuu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber die Verhältnisse waren heute richtig klasse zum Fahren.



Sie sind seit Wochen schon richtig


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2010)

Naja, letztes Wochenende wäre ich lieber ständig in den See gehüpft, als in voller Montur den Berg hoch zu schieben. 
Das wär mir auch mit einem anderen Rad zu warm gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2010)

Ach das hat trotz der Hitze schon gepasst 

Morgen muss ich wohl etwas umdisponieren, weil ich Abends noch einen geschäftlichen Termin habe. Ich werde daher wahrscheinlich morgen ganz früh eine schnelle Runde im Taunus drehen


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ...als in voller Montur den Berg hoch zu schieben.



war das eure volle montur heute? sah gar nicht so wild aus 
da hab ich hier unten im tal schon andere kaliber gesehen : vollvisier, oben und unten lang, "taucherbrille". letzteres bei gut 35 grad das einzig sinnvolle accesoir 

und geschoben habt ihr auch nicht ...

@caro: warum sagst du nix und schleichst hier heimlich rum ? 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> war das eure volle montur heute? sah gar nicht so wild aus
> da hab ich hier unten im tal schon andere kaliber gesehen : vollvisier, oben und unten lang, "taucherbrille". letzteres bei gut 35 grad das einzig sinnvolle accesoir
> 
> und geschoben habt ihr auch nicht ...


Nee, sprach vom letzten Wochenende. Heute war nur locker. Das Hopi sitzt ja dieses Wochenende zum ersten Mal seit dem Innenbandanriss wieder auf dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caro: warum sagst du nix und schleichst hier heimlich rum ?



Das ist in der Tat wohl die entscheidende Frage  

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (18. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> 2. ich weichei bin immer nur den kleinen zacken gefahren und dachte, das sei alles. heute den großen zacken auf dem forstweg passiert und rechts und links des felsens kamen 2 schöne, aber heftige trails runter. glaub, die werde ich wohl nie fahren ...



meinst Du den hier?







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich werde' mich mal gleich zum "Pre Work Biken" in den Taunus aufmachen


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> meinst Du den hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht gut aus â¦
und sogar fahrbar  das ist dann wohl von oben die rechte variante. wie ist denn der trail zwischen kleinem und groÃem zacken ? handelt es sich bei dem schluÃstÃ¼ck jeweils um die schlÃ¼sselstellen ? sicher auch ne kopfsache ...

[email protected] all
@wahltho: viel spaÃ, noch ist es recht frisch â¦


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Kinners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

Schee war's 

Ist 'ne echte Alternative, mal morgens früh den Taunus unsicher zu machen 

War 1 3/4 Stunde Trail-rocken und habe sogar noch zweimal Trail-Cleaning betrieben


----------



## bone peeler (19. Juli 2010)

Buenos Dias Senóres....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus dem Urlaubsparadis schlechthin wenn man sich so richtig fertig machen will! Heute brennt die Sonne, die Berge grisen schon fies und die Bikes stehen Stollen-scharrend bereit. Die frisch gebackenen Brötchen sind verspeißt, die Tourverpflegung bereitet und das Tourgepäck wird gerade verstaut- Wank <-- wir kommen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> sieht gut aus â¦
> und sogar fahrbar



Na wÃ¼rde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn Du davor kneifen wÃ¼rdest Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus dem Urlaubsparadis schlechthin wenn man sich so richtig fertig machen will!



 Besorgt es Euch so richtig, ...

... aber passt auch auf Euch auf


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2010)

ohja besorgt es euch  

Viel Spass und Handzeichen geben beim abbiegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und Handzeichen geben beim abbiegen



Haben sie denn da überhaupt eine Hand frei, wenn sie es sich so richtig besorgen


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Popo brennt AuuuuuUUUuuuuuu.


 
haha meiner auch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Popo brennt AuuuuuUUUuuuuuu.





Xah88 schrieb:


> haha meiner auch...



 Ich dachte Ihr wart Biken


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte Ihr war Biken


 
Nein wir waren nicht am anderen (Rhein)-Ufer biken ....aber ich glaube gestern war der erste tag meines lebens, an dem ich mich am popes eingecremt habe, weil es so gebrannt hat (7 h Sattel sei dank)...und ich fand das echt _wiredo_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

Du musstest ja auch noch ml umbedingt auf den Altkönig


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du musstest ja auch noch ml umbedingt auf den Altkönig


 
ja ich hatte irgendwie nen guten tag und viktoria macht auch echt spaß... selbst mit dem wunden **** von heute würde ich (wenn ich zeit hätte) nochmal hochstrampeln ... ging auch echt, schade das niemand von euch mitgekommen ist (bis auf unseren Kururlauber)...


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2010)

Sorry ich war platt  ich bin Samstag schon 2 Stunden gefahren (mit dem Bullit und einem 38er KB) und am Freitag waren wir eine Stunde auf dem Pumptrack. Ich denke für einen der bis vor 5 Tagen noch wie Robocop aussah und wie Kapitän Ahap gehumpelt ist, habe ich am WE genug gemacht.


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sorry ich war platt  ich bin Samstag schon 2 Stunden gefahren (mit dem Bullit und einem 38er KB) und am Freitag waren wir eine Stunde auf dem Pumptrack. Ich denke für einen der bis vor 5 Tagen noch wie Robocop aussah und wie Kapitän Ahap gehumpelt ist, habe ich am WE genug gemacht.


 
Klar, ich habe mich im nachhinein übrigens richtig über den Kuchen gefreut, den du ja quasi allein erkämpft hast, als alle weiter wollten...der war echt lecker und ich habe da vorher noch nie was gegessen...yam yam...ich liebe leckeres essen


----------



## karsten13 (19. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> sieht gut aus â¦
> und sogar fahrbar  das ist dann wohl von oben die rechte variante. wie ist denn der trail zwischen kleinem und groÃem zacken ? handelt es sich bei dem schluÃstÃ¼ck jeweils um die schlÃ¼sselstellen ? sicher auch ne kopfsache ...



bestimmt ne Kopfsache, hab mich auch noch net getraut - sieht vor allem von oben gaaaaanz anders aus 

Das StÃ¼ck auf dem Bild ist fÃ¼r mich die SchlÃ¼sselstelle. Der Trail geht aber auf der anderen Seite der WAB noch weiter runter, auch sehr schÃ¶n 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wondermike (19. Juli 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Wank <-- wir kommen!





wahltho schrieb:


> Haben sie denn da überhaupt eine Hand frei, wenn sie es sich so richtig besorgen



Na dann man viel Spaß!


----------



## bone peeler (19. Juli 2010)

Gude Nacht Leutz!


----------



## Xah88 (19. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....




...soll aber keiner denken Gute Nacht + Bild = politische Orientierung...*lustig isses trotzdem...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend & Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juli 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wank <-- wir kommen!





wahltho schrieb:


> Haben sie denn da überhaupt eine Hand frei, wenn sie es sich so richtig besorgen





wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann man viel Spaß!



 Genau


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2010)

wank ?¿


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Die frühe vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm 




wissefux schrieb:


> wank ?¿



www.leo.org -> deutsch/englisch


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> www.leo.org -> deutsch/englisch



sowas existiert in meinem wortschatz nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> sowas existiert in meinem wortschatz nicht



Ja ne, is klar Atze  

Seb meinte wahrscheinlich aber eher das hier! 

Passte aber gerade so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin meie Lieben 
 











Mir war gerade danach


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen die Herren,
wir melden uns mal zurück aus dem Bett, die Wank-extrem Tour gestern war einfach wahnsinnig anstrengend und für iggis Schulter auch ein bisschen zu viel, sodass er heute wahrscheinlich mit überlastungs-Schmerzen einen Ruhetag einlegen wird  
Das Material funktioniert einfach wunderprächtig und @ Chris: danke für die Rubber Queen, die macht sich gar nicht schlecht  das Zusatzgewicht merkt man beim hochtragen zwar schon, aber was solls 
Wo wir grad beim Hochtragen sind...scheint hier eher selten zu sein, so zumindest wirken die Blicke und Reaktionen der anderen Wegenutzer die doch äusserst erstaunt wirken wenn man mit dem Bike auf der Schulter um die Ecke kommt  "meints ihr nicht, ohne Rad wär des einfacher? Wo wollts ihr damit dann widder nunner  ?"  Jaja, die Wanderer 
Heute steht für mich auch was ruhiges auf dem Plan, mal nicht tragen und vllt das leichte Bike ausführen  quasi einen Ruhetag in der Hoffnung morgen mit dem iggi wieder richtig loslegen zu können!


----------



## bone peeler (20. Juli 2010)

Morsche....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

Heute und morgen noch, dann ist es mit dem schönen Wetter wohl erstmal zumindest für ein paar Tage vorbei


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute und morgen noch, dann ist es mit dem schönen Wetter wohl erstmal zumindest für ein paar Tage vorbei



ja nee, is klar. hab ja dann auch endlich urlaub ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... aus dem Bett, die Wank-extrem Tour...



dieser satzteil hat plötzlich ne ganz andere bedeutung für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> dieser satzteil hat plötzlich ne ganz andere bedeutung für mich



Mein Reden  





_*Mahlzeit !!!*_

Heute gibt es wieder mal Speggi Bolo Festpreis


----------



## bone peeler (20. Juli 2010)

Dafür das Du so spät mit der Arbeit beginnst hast Du echt zeitig Mittag...

Bei mir gibts heut Paella... aber erst später...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Dafür das Du so spät mit der Arbeit beginnst ...



Na kurz vor 07:00 Uhr ist für mich nicht gerade spät


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na kurz vor 07:00 Uhr ist für mich nicht gerade spät



für mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

für mich eher früh 


BTW: heute gibt es nur einen kleinen Salat zum Mittag  und am Abend ein lecker Sparerib vom Grill *leckerschmackofatz*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

Na jedenfalls war ich heute rechtzeitig bei den Speggi Bolos 

_** Bäuerchen **_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich mache mich dann mal auf in den Hochtaunus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2010)

Bei uns gabs heute Kaiserwetter für den Ruhetag der besonderen Art 
Wir sind ein bisschen spazieren gewesen, muss auch mal sein!  bin gespannt wie der iggi reagiert wenn er das liest, jetzt wird aber erstmal gegrillt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich war bei herrlichen Bedingungen 2 Stunden trailig im Hochtaunus unterwegs: 15er-Schnitt, 30km, ca. 800hm


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute Wasch und Grilltag  Wäsche gewaschen und auf der Leine  und das Rippchen auf dem Grill


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juli 2010)

Guten Appetit & Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (20. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war bei herrlichen Bedingungen 2 Stunden trailig im Hochtaunus unterwegs: 15er-Schnitt, 30km, ca. 800hm



Freut mich sehr für Dich. Ich hab' gestern und heute jeweils bis acht gearbeitet und den Rest der Woche geht's so weiter.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr für Dich. Ich hab' gestern und heute jeweils bis acht gearbeitet und den Rest der Woche geht's so weiter.



Es lebe das Bruttosozialprodukt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2010)

Guds Naechtle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bone peeler (20. Juli 2010)

So... ich hab heut auch nochmal kurz gegrillt und das schöne Wetter auf dem Balkon genossen. Morgen gehts für ein paar Tage (und mit hoffentlich pannenfreiem ICE) in die Heimat, am Freitag ins Vogtländische auf eine Hochzeit und Sonntag wieder zurück... ein Hoch auf den erholsamen Urlaub 

So.. und nun erstmal GUTE NACHT!


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2010)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2010)

angenehme 16 grad heute frÃ¼h â¦


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Freut mich sehr für Dich. Ich hab' gestern und heute jeweils bis acht gearbeitet und den Rest der Woche geht's so weiter.



Dann ist wohl die Frage, wann Du gestern Morgen angefangen hast zu arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (21. Juli 2010)

Moin moin...


----------



## drejects (21. Juli 2010)

Aloha ^^


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen! Nach dem "Ruhetag" gestern der doch ziemlich anstrengend war, wurde heute mal ein bisschen länger geschlafen! Der geplante, wirkliche, Ruhetag wird wegen der Wetteraussichten verschoben und so geht es gleich rüber zum Grubigstein, den Blindseetrail mal näher begutachten


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2010)

haut rein! viel spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

Jo - Viel Spass und passt auf Euch auf


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2010)

Viel Spass euch wackeren Gebirgsknappen  Aber Vorsicht und vergesst die Binde und das Stöckchen nicht


----------



## Hopi (21. Juli 2010)

Es wird einfach zu oft unterschätzt Ist halt kein Kinderspiel


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2010)

yepp war gestern in den News


----------



## Hopi (21. Juli 2010)

Mir kam da gleich wieder Tessin in meiner Erinnerung hoch


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Chaos-im-Umkleideraum-30759907


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Chaos-im-Umkleideraum-30759907



Ziemlich grosse Dominosteine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

Ratet mal, mit wem ich heute Abend zum Biken verabredet bin  - Ich bin gespannt, ob Ihr drauf kommt


----------



## Hopi (21. Juli 2010)

Schweiz?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

Correctamente!


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ratet mal, mit wem ich heute Abend zum Biken verabredet bin  - Ich bin gespannt, ob Ihr drauf kommt



wann und wo ?
frau schweiz ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann und wo ?



Psst!  



wissefux schrieb:


> frau schweiz ?



 Geennaauu!


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Psst!
> 
> 
> 
> Geennaauu!



verstehe, ihr wollt ungestört sein 
kann ich aber nicht garantieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> verstehe, ihr wollt ungestört sein :d



->>> pn


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ->>> pn



ahh jetzt ja. die tücken der modernen technik  
merci, fahre aber wahrscheinlich früher los. will nicht in gewitter kommen und muß noch bis 20 uhr getränke kaufen ... auf jeden fall schönen gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

Bei uns wird es heute Abend noch keine Gewitter geben 

Ein Hochrad, also quasi ein 1,5 Rad wäre auch mal ganz lustig 

http://www.yatego.com/classic-cycle/p,47333426f1072,41b9a001ce6672_8,weltmeister-hochrad

http://www.zweiradnetz.de/index.php...flypage_new.tpl&product_id=42&category_id=218


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2010)

irgendwie vertrag ich die hitze net so. wie am freitag bin ich heute ganz schön rumgegurkt und bin heute sogar noch unterhalb fuxtanz wieder runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> irgendwie vertrag ich die hitze net so.



 Nicht ärgern - Jeder kommt mit der Hitze halt unterschiedlich klar, die anstehende Wetterveränderung geht Manchem halt noch zusätzlich auf den Kreislauf. Ich vertrage die Hitze einfach erstaunlich gut.

Ich bin zurück von einer schönen Taunusrunde mit dem Gast aus CH 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann ist wohl die Frage, wann Du gestern Morgen angefangen hast zu arbeiten



Um neun, wie jeden Morgen. Nach einer Stunde Anfahrt und Stau auf der A3.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2010)

moin. von abkühlung erst mal keine spur.
schwüle 20 grad am frühen morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin. von abkühlung erst mal keine spur.
> schwüle 20 grad am frühen morgen



Wetter ist doch ok - Der ganz grosse Schutt ist bisher an uns vorbeigegangen...

... mal sehen was heute noch kommt, ansonsten geht es heute Abend wieder ab auf die Höhe


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2010)

ist halt ziemlich schwül. denke, dass heute noch was kommt und rechne mal mit ner feucht- fröhlichen heimfahrt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... rechne mal mit ner feucht- fröhlichen heimfahrt ...



 Don't drink and drive


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2010)

meine regen-app meldet in einer stunde ordentlich niederschlag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

Könnte Einiges runterkommen, dafür wird es aber nicht sehr lange andauern 

Der allabendliche Ritt auf die Höhe könnte also auch heute wieder klappen  

... und für Morgen und Übermorgen wurde die Wetterprognose schon wieder Richtung Sonnenschein abgeändert 

Let's Rock the Trails


----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine regen-app meldet in einer stunde ordentlich niederschlag



ich kucke für so eine Info aus dem Fenster , sagt dir die App auch wann es draussen dunkel ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich kucke für so eine Info aus dem Fenster ,



Dann schaust Du unter Umständen aber gelegentlich auch ziemlich dumm aus der (nassen) Wäsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Um neun, wie jeden Morgen.



Dann fang halt mal nicht immer erst Mittags an zu a*****en, sondern früher. Dann kannst Du auch früher heimgehen und stehst zudem auch nicht im Berufsverkehr


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...sagt dir die App auch wann es draussen dunkel ist



dafür hab ich ne andere app


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann schaust Du unter Umständen aber gelegentlich auch ziemlich dumm aus der (nassen) Wäsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

Da kommt wohl doch noch was hinterher, aber zwischen 15:30 Uhr und 16:15 Uhr könnte sich ein Regenloch auftun


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber zwischen 15:30 Uhr und 16:15 Uhr könnte sich ein Regenloch auftun



das habe ich genauso gesehen und eiskalt erfolgreich ausgenutzt 
ob der hopi das mit einem blick durch windows auch gesehen hat ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich werde dann heute nach vier Wochen täglichen Bikens doch mal wieder einen Ruhetag einlegen


----------



## ratte (22. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das habe ich genauso gesehen und eiskalt erfolgreich ausgenutzt
> ob der hopi das mit einem blick durch windows auch gesehen hat ?


Der blickte zu der Zeit wohl eher durch die Kamera. 

Der Regen hat dem Boden aber endlich mal gut getan.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Der blickte zu der Zeit wohl eher durch die Kamera.



Na immer noch besser, als in die Röhre zu schauen


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann fang halt mal nicht immer erst Mittags an zu a*****en, sondern früher. Dann kannst Du auch früher heimgehen und stehst zudem auch nicht im Berufsverkehr



Frühaufsteher sind sooo nervig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Frühaufsteher sind sooo nervig...



Spätaufsteher, die rum-en, weil sie ständig an den Stau-Partys im Berufsverkehr teilnehmen und Abends zu nichts mehr kommen auch   

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2010)

moin ihr schnarchnasen!
schwül da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> schwül da draussen



Du meinst wohl eher kühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Du meinst wohl eher kühl



wenn du schwüle 18 grad als kühl bezeichnen willst ...
ich fahre in kurz/kurz gemütlich bergab auf die a***** und komme dennoch ins schwitzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich fand's angenehm frisch draussen 

Die vierrädrige Oben-Ohne-Fahrt war sehr angenehm, insb. weil an diesem Freitag besonders wenig auf den Strassen los war 

Kurz vor FFM gab es sogar ein paar Tropfen Regen. Die Wetteraussichten für heute wurden wieder zum Schlechten revidiert und es kann heute u.U. doch nochmal signifikante Niederschläge geben.

@Hopi: Also Obacht und aus dem Fenster geschaut, bevor Du das Rattenloch verlässt


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hopi: Also Obacht und aus dem Fenster geschaut, bevor Du das Rattenloch verlässt


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hopi: Also Obacht und aus dem Fenster geschaut, bevor Du das Rattenloch verlässt



Da ich ein festes Dach besitze, ist die Wetterlage für mich nicht so wichtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich fahre in kurz/kurz gemütlich bergab auf die a*****



Na das kann man ja wohl nicht als bergab fahren bezeichnen, Du wohnst doch schon unten im Tal


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2010)

immerhin 100 m bergab auf 11 km 
ok, als downhill geht das nicht durch, aber es geht definitiv bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe du rast nicht so und trägst auch Protektoren für diesen Monsterdownhill )


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hoffe du rast nicht so und trägst auch Protektoren für diesen Monsterdownhill )



brauch er nicht  dafür gibt es bestimmt auch eine App


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> brauch er nicht  dafür gibt es bestimmt auch eine App



muss ich gleich mal im anw-geschäft gucken


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> muss ich gleich mal im anw-geschäft gucken



Dann kuck gleich noch nach der nicht mehr treten App ! Wenn Du schon mal beim einkaufen bist


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

Boney M lebt und so 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5gNYVia2rg"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia] 
sah das früher aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

**Bäuerchen ! ! !**


Ein rein frugales Frühstück zu sehr früher Stunde hat einen äußerst üppigen mittäglichen Appetit zur Folge


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

stimmt, Mittag ganz vergessen  jetzt aber flott


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

Also wenn's weiter trocken bleiben sollte, drehe ich nachher auch noch eine Runde auf der Höhe


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

Nichts für mich  

(alternativer Link)

und noch etwas drumherum .... das ist verdammt steil 

schade ist zuweit weg um mal eben hinzufahren zum Race .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schönen zweistündigen, trailigen Runde auf der Höhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Foto von Excalibur - Des Fürsten Monster für das wirklich grobe Trail-Cleaning


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

Kleines Steak zum Abend 





Mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

Lecker  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2010)

Guds Nächtle 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2e8vlRWwvg&feature=channel"]YouTube- Top Gear - Man with Van drag racing with guys from Top Gear pt 1 - BBC[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Demnächst gibt es m.W. auf Sky ein Topgear-Special


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Das Wetter draussen sieht ja schon wieder ganz schön aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

Junebug von Robert Francis - Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2010)

Brrr, könnte mal bitte jemand die Windmaschine in des Fürsten Ländereien ausschalten? 

 Gerade mal die Webcam auf dem Feldi zu Rate gezogen. Kuschelige 11°C und eine Sicht phänomenale Sicht. 

Hmmm, irgendwie sind Buch und Bettdecke gerade verlockend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

Ist doch herrliches Wetter da draussen.

Gegen 14:00 Uhr geht es ab auf die Höhe


----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich etwas mehr hasse als Regen, dann ist es Wind. 

Ui, oben hat es aufgeklart.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2010)

meine wind app meldet um 14.00 uhr  22 km/h und um 17.00 uhr 19 km/h am kleinen feldberg 
temp. bei 20 grad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde mir bald doch noch ein Ipad holen  

Aber erstmal werde ich mich jetzt gleich mal auf die Höhe begeben


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mir bald doch noch ein Ipad holen
> 
> Aber erstmal werde ich mich jetzt gleich mal auf die Höhe begeben



iphone (oder auch andere smartphones ) ist besser für unterwegs. viel spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> iphone (oder auch andere smartphones ) ist besser für unterwegs.



Ich weiss, aber dafür brauche ich es nicht, da reicht mir aus verschiedenen Gründen mein Handy.



wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß



Merci - Hatte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2010)

War tatsächlich frisch ganz oben. 

Und weniger Luftdruck im Reifen macht runter eindeutig mehr Spaß.
Vor der Tour kurz Druck geprüft, 1 bar  gut, bringen wir das ganzel mal wieder auf Mindestdruck. Man war das aber heute ein Gehüpfe auf den Wurzeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> War tatsächlich frisch ganz oben.



Na übertreib' mal nicht, es war ganz angenehm


----------



## ratte (24. Juli 2010)

Hoch war ja in kurz ganz okay, aber ich war ganz froh, für die Abfahrt ein winddichtes Oberteil anziehen zu können. 

Du weißt doch, frau friert immer so schnell.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, frau friert immer so schnell.



 Stimmt - Das hat Mutter Natur so eingebaut, damit es sie schnell zum Aufwärmen in die Arme des starken Geschlechtes treibt


----------



## wondermike (24. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt - Das hat Mutter Natur so eingebaut, damit es sie schnell zum Aufwärmen in die Arme des starken Geschlechtes treibt



Und gleich wieder  5 in die Chauvi-Kasse einzahlen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und gleich wieder  5 in die Chauvi-Kasse einzahlen...



Ich hab' da schon vor Jahren eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2010)

sind wieder gelandet..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2010)

Welcome back 

 Und wie war's? - Erzählt, ich bin gespannt!  

... aber erstmal GN8


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2010)

die helden müssen wohl erst mal lange pennen 

morsche


----------



## Hopi (25. Juli 2010)

Du bist aber auch schon extrem früh aus deinem Bau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Hopi (25. Juli 2010)

Moin, ohhhh euer Durchlocht ist auch schon wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die helden müssen wohl erst mal lange pennen



Die sind jung und leiden noch nicht an der senilen Bettflucht


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die sind jung und leiden noch nicht an der senilen Bettflucht



hast du ne Ahnung


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2010)

hier mal ein Paar Bilder der Woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2010)

Schöne Bilder 

Ich hoffe nur der Rettungshubschrauber war nicht auf dem Weg zu Euch


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> Ich hoffe nur der Rettungshubschrauber war nicht auf dem Weg zu Euch



danke

nein, das war reiner Zufall, dass der gerade an der Hütte einen Einsatz hatte , wo wir gewandert sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2010)

So, zur Abwechselung werde ich jetzt mal 'ne Runde Biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2010)

Zurück von der Höhe, war sehr schön, aber selbst auf den abgelegenen Pfaden, auf denen der Fürst in der Regel wandelt, waren heute etwas viele Wanderer und Biker unterwegs 

Jetzt gibt es erstmal etwas Fleisch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

Gute Nacht, Guten Morgen - Alles muss man hier selber sagen


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2010)

ja ja. man darf im urlaub ja wohl mal ein stündchen länger pennen 

morsche. damit bin ich immer noch deutlich früher, als der rest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2010)

Na wenigstens auf den Fux ist verlass


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2010)

nur aufs wetter nicht. aber das war ja schon immer so ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2010)

Stimmt Die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM musste heute oben-mit erfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2010)

mein beileid ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2010)

Morsch ihr Borsche 

gestern etwas für Schwindelfreie gemacht 

über die längste (?) Hängebrücke Europas gelaufen 

374m lang und 50 m hoch und schaukelt 

kann man hier machen 

www.hochstuckli.ch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2010)

Stahlflex-Bremsleitungen kürzen ist eine Schei$$arbeit 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2010)

... und schon wieder Erster: Moin


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2010)

und wieder nur erster verlierer 

morsche


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2010)

er hat fertig ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2010)

Fux, willst du nicht in die Bresche springen  du hast doch Urlaub 

Moin


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2010)

ein rügenix könnte weder mit heraklix, snake oder rockymountix auch nur annähernd mithalten ...
aber dank iphone und innerhalb deutschlands theoretisch null problemo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2010)

Ahh - und er hat's sogar überlebt  

Naja in etwas mehr als zwei Wochen machen Boris und ich ja schon die Graubündenixe  

Auf 'ne Live-Berichterstattung werdet Ihr aber wohl verzichten müssen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe schon alle Webcamxy in Graubünden gehacked und angezapft, nix bleibt verborgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2010)

So, ich werde mich bald mal in den Hochtaunus aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werde mich bald mal in den Hochtaunus aufmachen



 Done - Trailig rauf auf die Höhe und trailig wieder runter. Schön war's und auch von unten recht trocken 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juli 2010)

Servus!

die aktuell arbeitende Studentenfraktion meldet sich mal aus den Ferien 
Ich war heute auch im Taunus unterwegs, allerdings nur um möglichst zügig von Höchst in mein Feriendomizil zu gelangen 

Ich möchte an der Stelle hier mal das 24h Rennen in Idstein erwähnen...vllt interessierts ja jemanden 
Habe mal gehört, sowas sei durchaus erlebenswert!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juli 2010)

doppelpost...


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2010)

bööörrrrrp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bööörrrrrp



Ich hätte es nicht besser zum Ausdruck bringen können  

FFM meldet Ende des Niederschlages, wenn es so bleibt, werde ich heute Abend wohl wieder die Höhe unsicher machen


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

shopping mit 2 frauen im mtz 
zum glück gibts tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> shopping mit 2 frauen im mtz



Mein Beileid 

Ich war noch auf der Höhe und hatte Glück mit dem Wetter 

Schlammfaktor inzwischen L-M (Tendenz zunehmend), gerade kommt hier in fbh schon wieder ein fetter Schauer runter 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> shopping mit 2 frauen im mtz



am ende waren es drei, aber die geschäfte zum glück schon zu :ätsch:


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

moment noch ....


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

sollte es denn ...


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

tatsächlich ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

moin hopi


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

verflixt


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

vielleicht sollte ich ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

das eingabegerät wechseln


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

hab ichs?


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2010)

ätsch


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

schuss


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

sagg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

gn8 
morgen gibts dann wohl nen neuen ...


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2010)

ich liebe die 30 sec. Sperre


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich liebe die 30 sec. Sperre



die gilt leider auch für tapatalk 

und ich hasse diese unsichtbarfunktion 

schade, wäre sonst die erste iphone k-frage geworden


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2010)

He, nur noch  994 Einträge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Moin Kinners 

 Na - Habt Ihr schön gespielt, als Papa schon in der Heia war? 

Die nächste K-Frage wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in diesem Teil gelöst werden


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2010)

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie hab' ich Dusel mit dem Wetter: Ich konnte bisher vierrädrig meistens oben ohne reisen und die zweirädrigen Ausritte erfolgten auch immer in Trockenphasen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

Moin Kinners


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kann man eigentlich die App nicht so konfigurieren, dass dieser Text weggelassen wird? Irgendwie nervt er


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die App nicht so konfigurieren, dass dieser Text weggelassen wird? Irgendwie nervt er



na logo. meine meisten posts kommen inzwischen vom iphone (dieser jetzt mal ausgenommen ) und siehts du irgendwo diese sig ?  (ok. zum spaß hatte ich sie zwischendurch mal wieder aktiviert, ich gebs ja zu ...)

fand das schon immer irgendwie reichlich dekadent, wird auch bei mails automatisch eingefügt, wenn man sie nicht explizit rauswirft oder abändert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> fand das schon immer irgendwie reichlich dekadent, ...



Ich find's nur albern  

Tapadingsbumswas?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich find's nur albern


 

Bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tapadingsbumswas?



Man muss doch zeigen, dass man nicht zur breiten Masse gehört . Aus dem Grund liegt auch den meisten Apple Produkten der Apfel zum aufkleben bei, damit man zeigen kann, ich bin ein Apple-Jünger 

(meine sind gleich in den Müll gewandert)


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> (meine sind gleich in den Müll gewandert)



wie jetzt, dann bist du tatsächlich auch einer von uns ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... damit man zeigen kann, ich bin ein Apple-Jünger



Ich bin schon länger ein Apple-Jünger: Ich ess' gerne Äpfel


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt, dann bist du tatsächlich auch einer von uns ?!?



MAC ja, PC auch, I Phone *niemals, vorher gebe ich lieber Rauchzeichen*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Meister, Meister ein Zeichen!


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

Für mich gibt es derzeit eine viel schwere Frage 

kaufen oder nicht kaufen, dass ist hier die Frage


----------



## KurzerFlo (29. Juli 2010)

kaufen!

Hab es in der Beta gespielt und fand es sehr gelungen.. Vorallem wenn du mal SC 1/WC3/D1+2 gespielt haben solltest xD WoW fällt eher nicht so in das Raster.

Wieso würdest du es dir nicht kaufen wollen?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

weil es ein Zeitkiller ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

... aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

ich ja eigentlich auch  ich denke auch das ich es lasse  sonst bekomme ich von Frau Doktor noch Dummheiten verbot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...sonst bekomme ich von Frau Doktor noch Dummheiten verbot



 Das wäre ja echt dramatisch, wie würdest Du denn dann die Zeit 'rumkriegen?   

Noch ca. 3 Std., dann ist w/e


----------



## KurzerFlo (29. Juli 2010)

Naja, ein Zeitkilelr ist es bestimmt! Und aus dem alter kann man nicht rauskommen. Denk ich mir bei mir immer...

Das Problem mit der besseren Hälfte hab ich zur Zeit auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

eigentlich ist es nur SC in neuer Optik. Probleme habe ich mit meiner Frau auch nicht wegen so etwas. Aber ehrlich gesagt, war es wohl doch nur die Erinnerung an lustige durchspielte Nächte, die mich überlegen ließ es zu erwerben.


----------



## KurzerFlo (29. Juli 2010)

Nicht um sonst sagt man "Good old Times"... ich erinner mich auch noch die ein oder andere Stunde vor dem Bildschirm verbracht zu haben...

Ich hab das Spiel selbst auch noch nicht gekauft, da ich auch keine Zeit finde... vielleicht im August. Spielenswert soll es aber sein und die Änderungen sind teilweise groß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

KurzerFlo schrieb:


> Nicht um sonst sagt man "Good old Times"... ich erinner mich auch noch die ein oder andere Stunde vor dem Bildschirm verbracht zu haben...



Tja so ging es mir auch mal, aber damals hiessen die Spiele Castle Adventure, Space Quest I und Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

ich sehe nur Optik! Ok die eine oder andere neue Figur gibt es auch, aber sonst ist es doch immer das gleiche. Bau Rohstoffe ab, bau Truppen, schnell aufrüsten usw. Ich hatte gehofft es wäre wenigstens eine Mischung auf Sim und Ego geworden. 

Nee, der Fürst hat schon Recht, wir sind für so etwas zu alt.

Ach Herr Fürst, könnte ich mal bei Gelegenheit eines ihrer DosenHTs antreten? Also mal kurz die Steigung vor eurem Schloße ? Man riet mir vor dem Erwerb einer Dose selbige mal Probe zu treten, da es wohl doch etwas anderes ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach Herr Fürst, könnte ich mal bei Gelegenheit eines ihrer DosenHTs antreten?



Das lässt sich bei Gelegenheit sicherlich mal einrichten.

Der Ritter Hopi sollte sich ob dieser Offerte allerdings geehrt fühlen, denn der Fürst lässt nicht Jeden auf seinen edlen Rössern reiten 

Vllt. kann ich dem Ritter Hopi auch mal einen Proberitt auf diesem Rohloff-Ross vermitteln (natürlich erst nachdem der Dämpfer wieder eingebaut wurde)  :


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das lässt sich bei Gelegenheit sicherlich mal einrichten.
> 
> Der Ritter Hopi sollte sich ob dieser Offerte allerdings geehrt fühlen, denn der Fürst lässt nicht Jeden auf seinen edlen Rössern reiten
> 
> Vllt. kann ich dem Ritter Hopi auch mal einen Proberitt auf diesem Rohloff-Ross vermitteln (natürlich erst nachdem der Dämpfer wieder eingebaut wurde)  :


 
Gehst du jetzt zu den Langhubern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gehst du jetzt zu den Langhubern



 Der Ritter Mzaskar fühle sich getadelt, wie kann er auch nur auf die Idee kommen, dass dies ein Ross des Fürsten sie? Es stammt doch schliesslich nicht aus dem Gestüte Nicolai 

Nur weiil das Wochenende kurz bevor steht und der Fürst gut gelaunt ist, verzichtet er auf eine Bestrafung  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nein, das ist das Bike meines Kollegen Boris, der damit mehrere Jahre Downhill-Rennen gefahren ist.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das lässt sich bei Gelegenheit sicherlich mal einrichten.
> 
> Der Ritter Hopi sollte sich ob dieser Offerte allerdings geehrt fühlen, denn der Fürst lässt nicht Jeden auf seinen edlen Rössern reiten
> 
> Vllt. kann ich dem Ritter Hopi auch mal einen Proberitt auf diesem Rohloff-Ross vermitteln (natürlich erst nachdem der Dämpfer wieder eingebaut wurde)  :



Ich weiss es natürlich zu schätzen wenn mir der Fürst eines seiner Rösser zum reiten anvertraut. 

Das Langbeinige ist wohl eher nicht des Hopis Geschmack  wenn man dieses den Berg vor ihrem Schloss rauf getreten hat, muss man sich nur Gedanken über den Erwerb eines Sauerstoffzeltes machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... wenn man dieses den Berg vor ihrem Schloss rauf getreten hat, muss man sich nur Gedanken über den Erwerb eines Sauerstoffzeltes machen.



Ich dachte bei diesem Rosse sicherlich nicht an eine Probefahrt den Berg vor meinem Schloss rauf, sondern eher von der Höhe runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme den Fürst gerne zu einem Ausritt mit diesem Gefährt in unsere Gefilde mit, er wird dann aber sehen, dass die neue Zucht an spanischen Rössern, den guten alten US Planwagenklepper wird stehen lassen. Er ist halt in die Jahre gekommen und die Welt hat sich weitergedreht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Fürst gerne zu einem Ausritt mit diesem Gefährt in unsere Gefilde mit, er wird dann aber sehen, dass die neue Zucht an spanischen Rössern, den guten alten US Planwagenklepper wird stehen lassen. Er ist halt in die Jahre gekommen und die Welt hat sich weitergedreht.



Vllt. habe ich mich ggü. dem Ritter Hopi nicht klar ausgedrückt: Meine Offerte hatte nicht zum Ziele, dem Ritter Hopi das gute alte Schlachtross meines Kollegen Boris, das sicherlich nicht mehr State-of-the-Art ist, schmackhaft zu machen sondern lediglich um einen Proberitt auf einem Langhuber mit Rohloff 

Boris hatte seine Rennen nämlich vorher mit einem Kettenschaltungs-Bike bestritten und war dann auf Rohloff umgestiegen. Gemäss seinen Erfahrungen bringt eine Rohloff auch im Bergab-Bereich nur Vorteile.

Es gibt immer wieder irgendwelche Märchen bzgl. der dramatischen Auswirkungen der höheren ungefederten Masse bei Rohloff-Bikes. Die paar Hundert Gramm mehr fallen aber lt. seinen Erfahrungen eindeutig nicht ins Gewicht. Ist quasi so, als ob man hinten einen Minion DH Draht oder einen Faltreifen fährt.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

Gegen den Einsatz in Langhubern  sprechen Gründe wie, 150mm Achse, 1,8Kg ungefederte Masse, die Gewichtsverschiebung auf das HR.
Nicolai war und ist der einzige der den richtigen Platz für ein Getriebe an einem DH Bike gefunden hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gegen den Einsatz in Langhubern  sprechen Gründe wie, 150mm Achse, 1,8Kg ungefederte Masse, die Gewichtsverschiebung auf das HR.



Achse lasse ich gelten, der Gewichtsunterschied ist eindeutig übertrieben dargestellt und die Auswirkungen fallen kaum ins Gewicht (s.o.) 

Ich kann Dir da gerne mal ein kärendes Gespräch mit einem, der *selbst *Beides *jahrelang *in der *Praxis * gefahren ist, vermitteln 



Hopi schrieb:


> Nicolai war und ist der einzige der den richtigen Platz für ein Getriebe an einem DH Bike gefunden hat.



Das ist natürlich die noch beste Variante 

 Oh Kalle, bitte führe micht nicht in Versuchung und bringe keinen leichten Nucleon Rahmen auf den Markt


----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne keinen im IXS Cup der eine Dose an der Hinterachse fährt, ich kenne aber einen (Lizenz)der sie in der Mitte hat  Und der sagt auch, dass sie hinten an einem DH Bike nix zu suchen hat(das Thema hatten wir gerade in Rittershausen). Er hat übrigens gerade seinen 2 Rad Meister gemacht  Und dort (Meisterstück) in einem Tourenrad eine Dose verbaut. 

Mir geht es ja nur um mein HT


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Und der sagt auch, dass sie hinten an einem DH Bike nix zu suchen hat.



Tja ist halt wie meistens bei derartigen Glaubensfragen: Die Einen sagen so, und die Anderen so 

Falls Du Dir dann vllt. doch mal einfach selbst einen Eindruck bzgl. Rohloff bei Langhubern verschaffen möchtest oder an einem Meinungsaustausch mit jemanden, der Beides kennt, interessiert sein solltest, sag' einfach Bescheid 

Ich halte die Argumente der Rohloff-Gegner (bis auf die Achse) jedenfalls für absolut nicht plausibel.

Mir kommt jedenfalls keine Kettenschaltung mehr ans Rad 

... aber das dürfte ja bereits hinlänglich bekannt sein 

Das HT kannst Du bei Gelegenheit gerne probefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber das dürfte ja bereits hinlänglich bekannt sein



Du willst ja auch kein DH fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

So jetzt geht's oben ohne heimwärts und dann ab in den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du willst ja auch kein DH fahren



 Ach Hopi, jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis (s.o.), da hab' ich keinen Bock drauf, mach' das mal alleine 

Ich gehe jetzt lieber Biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2010)

Wieder mal Schwein gehabt und keinen akuten Schauer von oben rewischt 

Schlammfaktor war unverändert L-M 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

Moin 

Trotz Frei-Tag Erster


----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2010)

Streber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

Ne, hätte gerne länger gepennt, aber A. konnte nicht mehr schlafen und hat mich dann auch wach gemacht


----------



## KurzerFlo (30. Juli 2010)

Mich hämmern jeden Morgen aufs neue die Handwerke aus dem Nest.... um 7 Uhr war die Nacht vorbei


----------



## Hopi (30. Juli 2010)

So 1 Stunde Rolle hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

Habe den Rucksack für ToG heute schon mal vorgepackt. Gewicht ohne Trinkblase ca. 7kg, das ist ok 

Jetzt folgt erstma meditative Vierradpflege 

Auf's Bike geht es heute Nachmittag, dann ist es auf der Höhe trockener


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2010)

bin schon ne weile on tour und grade bei der ersten pinkelpause


----------



## KurzerFlo (30. Juli 2010)

Sehr Löblich um die Uhrzeit schon unterwegs zu sein. Ich bin noch arbeiten bis 14 Uhr und dann gehts gegen 17 Uhr aufs Bike richtung Rotenburg an der Fulda


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin schon ne weile on tour und grade bei der ersten pinkelpause



Schlammfaktorbericht?

Fertisch mit der Vierradpflege und zur Belohnung Sushi zum Mittag bestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... zur Belohnung Sushi zum Mittag bestellt



_** Bäuerchen ! ! ! **_

Und vorher nach der Vierrad- noch Zweiradpflege betrieben...

... ich hab' den Eindruck am FR hat der halbe Taunus geklebt


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schlammfaktorbericht?



ausnahmsweise null schlamm auf deutschen autobahnen. nicht mal hier im osten, auf der A20


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ausnahmsweise null schlamm auf deutschen autobahnen. nicht mal hier im osten, auf der A20


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juli 2010)

moin
hab heute die Flugdaten bekommen
am 10 Oktober gehts ab Frankfurt/Main wieder für 2 Wochen  nach Hamburg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe wenigstens Business Class  

So - Ich bin dann mal biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wenigstens Business Class
> 
> So - Ich bin dann mal biken



economy pff ...
ist ja nur ein Azubi


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2010)

mist. müsste eigentlich das forum wechseln, aber ich finde nix passendes. in sofern hats der wm doch ganz gut getroffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> mist. müsste eigentlich das forum wechseln, aber ich finde nix passendes.



Da wo Du gerade bist, ist es wohl auch etwas mau mit MTB  

Auf der Höhe sind die Trails fast schon wieder abgetrocknet


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da wo Du gerade bist, ist es wohl auch etwas mau mit MTB



obgleich es hier erstaunlich hügelig ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

Aus dem DT Swiss Spoke Calculator ist die komplette Nabendatenbank verschwunden 

Naja, zum Glück gibt's ja noch eine Alternative bei Whizz Wheels, die noch funzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> obgleich es hier erstaunlich hügelig ist ...



Kenne ich, ist in Küstengegenden öfter so 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2010)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen ins Fürstentum und auch an die fernen Küsten


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Flachländer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2010)

Von wegen Flachländler 


Ich werd' mich gleich mal wieder auf die Höhe machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werd' mich gleich mal wieder auf die Höhe machen



 Done - Es herrschen wieder ideale Bedingungen zum Trail-Rocken


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2010)

LUB - ZH = 7 std, incl. Puffer 

Gruss 

Stefan

 laufräder beim fritzz wiegen 2.7 kg ohne reifen incl. Kassette .... wie schwer ist eigentlich eine Kassette


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2010)

ein herrlicher strandtag neigt sich dem ende. bedingungen hier ebenfalls prima


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> LUB - ZH = 7 std, incl. Puffer



Ich glaube die Frage von Seb war *LUB - BS* 



mzaskar schrieb:


> laufräder beim fritzz wiegen 2.7 kg ohne reifen incl. Kassette ....



 Klar - stabile Laufräder sind ein erheblicher Gewichtsfaktor 



mzaskar schrieb:


> wie schwer ist eigentlich eine Kassette



 Keine Ahnung, ich hab' keine 

... aber Google weiss alles: Suchstring "Gewicht Kassette 9-fach" -> 1. Suchergebnis: Shimano HG 90F 11-32 bei Fahrrad.de -> Lt. Artikelbeschreibung ca. 350 Gramm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Juli 2010)

Servus,

Kassette wiegt je nach Ausführung 250-360g  zumindest die, die ich bisher auf der Waage hatte 
Mein Sun-DT LRS vom Torque hat inkl. Disks ohne Kassette 2580g, komplett dann runde 5600g 

Die Fahrzeit bis Basel wäre noch interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> laufräder beim fritzz wiegen 2.7 kg ohne reifen incl. Kassette ....





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Sun-DT LRS vom Torque hat inkl. Disks ohne Kassette 2580g, komplett dann runde 5600g





wahltho schrieb:


> Klar - stabile Laufräder sind ein erheblicher Gewichtsfaktor



Sach ich doch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Juli 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sach ich doch
> 
> Gute Nacht



Habe ihn heute mal nachzentriert / nachgespannt und vor allem das Hinterrad scheint nicht soo super robust zu sein  einige Beulen drin...
Vllt liegt das aber auch an den unebenen Wegen hier 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das Hinterrad scheint nicht soo super robust zu sein  einige Beulen drin...



Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit 

Das kann passieren, wenn man es gerne mal etwas krachen lässt  

Der hkn hatte doch mal so einen Mörderlaufradsatz


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2010)

Kosten gleich, dann fahr ich lieber nach ZH  BS ist die gleiche Fahrzeit plus 1 Stunde für mich BS --> ZH .... also ist ZH der Gewinner .... sorry


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2010)

guuds nächtle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Erster


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2010)

morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kosten gleich, dann fahr ich lieber nach ZH  BS ist die gleiche Fahrzeit plus 1 Stunde für mich BS --> ZH .... also ist ZH der Gewinner .... sorry



Kosten zwar nicht gleich, aber ne Std Umweg verstehe ich schon, muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2010)

Lenzhahn meldet regen...nicht das ideale Wetter um in die Gefilde des Fürsten aufzubrechen - sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2010)

Guten Morgen 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Lenzhahn meldet regen...nicht das ideale Wetter um in die Gefilde des Fürsten aufzubrechen - sorry



Roger that 

In fbh hat der Regen vor ca 1/2 Stunde aufgehört, A. und ich werden dann wohl etwas später eine Tour fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2010)

A. und ich sind zurück von einer schönen Tour auf der Höhe 

Als wir in fbh los sind, hat es noch ein paar Tröpfchen geregnet, dann wurde das Wetter zunehmend besser.

Am Fuxi war erstaunlich viel los...

... zum Glück kennt man genug trailige Schleichwege, um den w/e-Trubel im Taunus weitestgehend zu umgehen  

Aber mal zurück zu den wahren Problemen des Lebens: Soll ich mir jetzt ein iPad bestellen, oder nicht?  Sonst wäre ich während ToG schliesslich nicht Online


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2010)

Herrlichstes Wetter und mich hat eine Erkältung umgeworfen 

@wahltho

kauf dir ein Pad, dann kann ich es mir ja in Ruhe anschauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Herrlichstes Wetter und mich hat eine Erkältung umgeworfen



Gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2010)

ipad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2010)

Morgen früh mal in dem Laden anrufen, ob es wirklich auf Lager ist 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen früh mal in dem Laden anrufen, ob es wirklich auf Lager ist
> 
> Gute Nacht



nimm auf jeden fall eins mit 3g! gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> nimm auf jeden fall eins mit 3g! gn8



Klaro!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich mir jetzt ein iPad bestellen, oder nicht?  Sonst wäre ich während ToG schliesslich nicht Online



 Done - 64GB mit UMTS


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - 64GB mit UMTS



habs am WE auf dem tisch gehabt..zum surfen ist das genial...glückwunsch und willkommen bei den süchtigen


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - 64GB mit UMTS



das hätte ich auch genommen 
jetzt bin ich erst mal mit dem iphone voll zufrieden und schlage beim ipad irgendwann später zu ... mit ner weiteren multi- sim für 30 doppelmark hätte ich dann auch gleich ne flat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2010)

Ich habe mir erstmal 'ne Sim-Kartenstanze bestellt, um meine Vodafone Websessions UMTS-Karte ins Micro-Sim-Format zu bringen  

(Ja: Ich weiss, dass es auch Schablonen zum "Freihandausschneiden" gibt, das war mir aber zu Pogo  )


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2010)

telecom liefert neue sim karten in beiden formaten aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> telecom liefert neue sim karten in beiden formaten aus



Telekom nützt mir nichts 

Die anderen Anbieter werden das sicherlich auch bald tun.

Der "Umbau" einer vorhandenen Karte ist aber unschädlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2010)

Auf auf die Höhe


----------



## bone peeler (2. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2010)

N'abend 

Zurück von der Höhe 

Goil war's - Ideale Bedingungen 

@Bone: Long time no hear - Wie kömmet es?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!

bzw. gute Nacht!


Möchte die Gelegenheit nochmal nutzen, um auf der 24h Rennen in Idstein hinzuweisen  Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (2. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - 64GB mit UMTS


Elender Verräter!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Elender Verräter!!!!



 Papalafax - Der Fürst ist kein Verräter, er lässt verraten  

Außerdem habe ich schon seit 2005 zwei IPods und nutze ITunes zur Verwaltung meiner Mucke 

Das war mal wieder auf den Punkt: Der Regen hat um kurz nach Sechs aufgehört und die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM konnte oben ohne erfolgen


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2010)

regen ??? sowas gibts in der heimat  
morsche vom fernen eiland im osten ...


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Elender Verräter!!!!



du siehst doch , was mit nicht apfel- freunden passiert : verbannung ins flache land


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> regen ??? sowas gibts in der heimat



Ich war auch etwas erstaunt, weil die Wettervorhersage eigentlich etwas anders lautete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2010)

kleines Appetithäppchen für bevorstehende Aufgaben


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2010)

Interessant diese unerforschte Tiefen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kleines Appetithäppchen für bevorstehende Aufgaben



 Auf die Uina-Schlucht freue ich mich schon 

Das hier werde ich für meinen Ipad mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Cynthia (3. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf die Uina-Schlucht freue ich mich schon .


 
Da wollen wir morgen hin! 

 Viele beinharte Bikergrüße aus Nauders.


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hier werde ich für meinen Ipad mal ausprobieren.



hab ich, aber irgendwie peilt das programm meinen aktuellen standort nicht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2010)

@wahltho: wie ist jetzt das ipad...bist zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich, aber irgendwie peilt das programm meinen aktuellen standort nicht ...


 
kein wunder so weit ab vom schuss wie du bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @wahltho: wie ist jetzt das ipad...bist zufrieden?



Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich heute Abend mehr berichten 

(Hoffentlich bringt es mir der freundliche UPS-Mann heute  )


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2010)

dann bist ja noch unwissend....bin morgen auf die lobeshymnen gespannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

@Mzaskar: Wie gut ist eigentlich die 3G-Abdeckung in CH?


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2010)

Mit swisscom eigentlich recht gut, obwohl man dann doch in den engen Tälern hinter den sieben Bergen, bei den sieben Heidis hin und wieder aufgeschmissen ist  

Mit free WLAN sieht es auch nicht sooooo rosig aus

Ich habe mich gegen Pad und für phone4 entschieden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gegen Pad und für phone4 entschieden



Iphone nützt mir nix


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> du siehst doch , was mit nicht apfel- freunden passiert : verbannung ins flache land



Von wegen! Da haben sie mir erst recht so ein Ding verpasst. Ich hab' das ja nur gemacht, weil es auf die Dauer langweilig wurde, mit einem Sixpack von Aldi an der Bushaltestelle rumzusitzen. Da muss man auch Härten in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hier werde ich für meinen Ipad mal ausprobieren.



Hast Du auch die Lenkerhalterung gleich mitbestellt?


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2010)

im auf die Etikette achten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

So, erster Post vom Ipad 

Installation war problemlos, auch das Verkleinern der 
SIM-Karte aumen:

War dann aber gerade erstmal noch im Taunus, um meinen täglichen Trainingspflichten nachzukommen - es war sehr goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2010)

3G funktioniert auch aumen: 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2010)

freut mich 
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wartool (4. August 2010)

darf man den Herrn Fürsten fragen, ob er die Top of Graubünden "selfguided" fahren wird?
Habt ihr alles gemäß Büchern etc "vorgebucht" oder ne eingene Variante entwickelt??

Gruß
der Chris


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> darf man den Herrn Fürsten fragen, ob er die Top of Graubünden "selfguided" fahren wird?



 Yepp - Self Guided (habe schon länger absolut keine Lust mehr auf geguidete Horden-Bike-Reisen  )

Wir haben uns das Material von Bike-Explorer für die Route I (klassisch) bestellt.

By the way: Luckiest man of the day  

http://i.imgur.com/BxVy1.jpg


----------



## wartool (4. August 2010)

Hmm.. dann bin ich mal auf Deine Berichte gespannt :-D

Ein Paypal-Spendenkonto a la Stunzi gibt es auch schon?? *gg* - so ein Ipad will ja schliesslich finanziert werden *lol*

Sach mal.. hattest Du nicht letztens was von ner AHK an der A-Klasse geschrieben?
Hast Du die "alte 168, oder die 169er?

Habe schon öfters darüber nachgedacht, ob sich so ein Radträger auf Kupplung gut machen würde. Habe im Netz leider immer nur Bausätze gefunden - bestehen meist aus Kupplung und nem Elektrosatz - von ABE oder ähnlichem steht da nix.. Reicht da wirklich die E-Nummer?? Muss man dann die Montage durch eine Fachwerkstatt nachweisen, bzw wurde bei Dir etwas "eingetragen"?
Wenn Du möchtest könntest Du mal preisgeben, was Du berappen musstest


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2010)

morsche


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Hmm.. dann bin ich mal auf Deine Berichte gespannt :-D
> 
> Ein Paypal-Spendenkonto a la Stunzi gibt es auch schon?? *gg* - so ein Ipad will ja schliesslich finanziert werden *lol*
> 
> ...



ABE ist nicht mehr.....die E nummer ist ausreichend!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Ein Paypal-Spendenkonto a la Stunzi gibt es auch schon?? *gg* - so ein Ipad will ja schliesslich finanziert werden *lol*



Keine Sorge, die Berichte gibt es für Umme  



wartool schrieb:


> Sach mal.. hattest Du nicht letztens was von ner AHK an der A-Klasse geschrieben?



*B*-Klasse W245



wartool schrieb:


> Reicht da wirklich die E-Nummer??



Yepp - Bedienungsanleitung im Fahrzeug mitführen.



> Wenn Du möchtest könntest Du mal preisgeben, was Du berappen musstest



Ca. 530 Euro bei Nils Janssen in Limburg, war etwas mehr als die Hälfte von dem, was MB aufgerufen hat

Der Einbau dauert ca. 2 Stunden, konnte drauf warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

IPad liegt gerade neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch und ich höre Beethovens Klavierkonzerte


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> IPad liegt gerade neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch und ich höre Beethovens Klavierkonzerte



ein neuer ständiger begleiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

Am Anfang schon, weil's halt neu ist, später wird es sich aber dann wohl auf die wirklich nützlichen Gelegenheiten beschränken


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein neuer ständiger begleiter



das trifft mehr aufs iphone zu


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das trifft mehr aufs iphone zu



wem sagst du das *streichel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das trifft mehr aufs iphone zu



Das trifft bei mir seit 15 Jahren generell für's Handy zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

So, ich werde mich dann mal auf die Höhe machen


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2010)

wir machen uns auch bald zurück vom meeresspiegel auf die höhe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

Zurück von einer sehr schöne zweistündigen Höhentour daumen:

Das Wetter hat gehalten


----------



## wondermike (4. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wem sagst du das *streichel



Ihhhhhhh! Pervers, sowas!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Www.GPS-Track.COM hat übrigens ein sehr gutes Konzept. Aüf dem iPad mit GPS als "grosse" quasi kartenähnliche Ergänzung zum Garmin am Lenker ist es bestens geeignet. Da kann man die Papierkarten fast zu Hause lassen


----------



## bone peeler (4. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## bone peeler (5. August 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2010)

tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben





bone peeler schrieb:


> Morsche...





wissefux schrieb:


> moin





mzaskar schrieb:


> tach auch



 Super


----------



## Deifel (5. August 2010)

*Guten Morgen die Herren, 
hier werden ja wieder interlektuelle Höchstleistungen vollbracht!*


----------



## bone peeler (5. August 2010)

So kurz vor dem Wochenende gibt der Geist halt nicht mehr her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So kurz vor dem Wochenende gibt der Geist halt nicht mehr her



 Genau - noch 6 Std. bis zum w/e


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

wie? bist jetzt auch Frei-tagler?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

Nein, nicht gänzlich, aber ich habe zur Zeit des Öfteren am Freitag einen Frei-Tag 

Da haben wir mal wieder einen Kandidaten für den Darwin Award


----------



## bone peeler (5. August 2010)

Ich habe noch ein Stündchen bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

Ich noch ca. 3 1/2


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

1 1/2


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

Eine!


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2010)

wochenende, was ist das  

ihr habt probleme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

Etwas mehr als eine Halbe!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

max. 8 minuten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

5 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

4


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

We!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. August 2010)

tz...die Renter, Donnerstags schon Wochenende!  Unsereins macht jetzt Feierabend um sich morgen direkt wieder ans Werk zu machen, da soll noch einer was von faulen Studenten erzählen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> We!



 Yepp - Seit 1 Stunde


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> tz...die Renter, Donnerstags schon Wochenende!  Unsereins macht jetzt Feierabend um sich morgen direkt wieder ans Werk zu machen, da soll noch einer was von faulen Studenten erzählen...



rentner?..ich helf dir gleich!!!!


und babbel nix...ich hab auch mal studiert 


...nur der chronische geldmangel


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2010)

Faules Pack  ab zurück an die Arbeit. Aber flott!  



und nicht nörgeln ich habe das Zauberwort mit den 2 t's verwendet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Faules Pack  ab zurück an die Arbeit. Aber flott!



*Maul!!!*



Ich bin von einer sehr schönen knackigen & trailigen Tour auf der Höhe zurück


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2010)

ahha getroffene Bellen  

aber ich habe Morgen zumindest einen halben Frei-Tag ... juhu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

So ein Navi habe ich auf dem Ipad jetzt auch installiert


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2010)

was hast du denn installiert  TomTom oder Navigon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

Copilot Live HD - Ist bisher die erste und einzige echte Ipad Navi-App.

Ist aber 'eh eher 'ne Spielerei und was für 'nen City-Trip, weil wir in beiden Autos festeingebaute Navis haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2010)

So - ich bin müde GN8


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2010)

nimst du denPad mit zum kuscheln


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2010)

gn8


----------



## Maggo (5. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Copilot Live HD - Ist bisher die erste und einzige echte Ipad Navi-App.
> 
> Ist aber 'eh eher 'ne Spielerei und was für 'nen City-Trip, weil wir in beiden Autos festeingebaute Navis haben



dann ab auf den lenker damit.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2010)

Moin 



Maggo schrieb:


> dann ab auf den lenker damit.....



 Tach Maggo


----------



## Maggo (6. August 2010)

i gude


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2010)

gude
morsche


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2010)

Moin ihr Sägge 


tach Maggo, long time no read 


heute ist Freitag  jedoch kein Frei-Tag 

Aber egal ich liebe arbeiten ........... naja nicht immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber egal ich liebe arbeiten




beneide dich darum....lieb nur die freizeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> i gude



Wie geht's denn so?

Long Time no Read, hatte Dich schon fast abgeschrieben


----------



## Maggo (6. August 2010)

mir/uns geht's prächtig, leider isses nch wie vor extrem knapp, was freizeit betrifft. eigentlich hatte ich vor den sommer wieder mehr zu fahren, klappt aber irgendwie schon wieder nicht. immerhin hab ichs heut mit dem slayer und anhänger nach kriftel zum fachhändler geschafft, offensichtlich kamen meine kettenklemmer und ghostshiftings durch ein verbogenes schaltwerk......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2010)

Servus!

@ Maggo: schön mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen zu lesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2010)

Was für ein langer und anstrengender Frei-Tag 

Guten Abend & Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. August 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2010)

So - ich mache mich jetzt mal wieder auf die Hohe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2010)

zurück von meiner Quick, but hard & Heavy Höhenkamm Runde. Die Bedingungen sind ideal und es war 

Leider habe ich gerade erfahren, dass mein ToG Partner Boris ein dickes Knie bekommen hat und am Montag erstmal zum Arzt gehen wird


----------



## ratte (7. August 2010)

Mahlzeit.
Sind auch wieder im Lande.
Vier Tage Flaute und einen Tag fast Sturm sind nicht gerade Idealbedingungen zum Kiten lernen , aber es war trotzdem eine sehr schöne erholsame Woche bei Sonnenschein und kilometerlangem leeren Sandstrand.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2010)

N'abend 

Welcome back @Ratte & Co. 

Gute Nacht @All


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2010)

morsche.
heute ist regen angesagt


----------



## Commo07 (8. August 2010)

@Wissefux:
Wie feucht siehts denn aus im Taunus??
Hatte heute evtl. eine Tor geplant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2010)

Moin 

Entsprechend der Vorhersage regnet es aktuell hier, hat am sehr frühen Morgen angefangen.

Soll eigentlich den ganzen Tag, insbesondere am Mittag immer wieder regnen oder Gewittern.


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2010)

keine ahnung. hab ja gesagt, dass es  quasi "hier" regnet und nicht im taunus 
aber offenbar regnet es ja auch in der heimat ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber offenbar regnet es ja auch in der heimat ...



Yepp - auf und vor der Höhe regnet es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (8. August 2010)

hola,

weiß hier jemand ob der hibike zum verkaufsoffenen sonntag in kronberg ebenfalls geöffnet hat heute?


----------



## bone peeler (8. August 2010)

Moin moin aus der Hochwasserregion


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> hola,
> 
> weiß hier jemand ob der hibike zum verkaufsoffenen sonntag in kronberg ebenfalls geöffnet hat heute?



weiß das keiner? gibts doch gar nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2010)

Sorry, ich weiss es nicht


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche.
> heute ist regen angesagt





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Entsprechend der Vorhersage regnet es aktuell hier, hat am sehr frühen Morgen angefangen.
> 
> Soll eigentlich den ganzen Tag, insbesondere am Mittag immer wieder regnen oder Gewittern.





wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung. hab ja gesagt, dass es  quasi "hier" regnet und nicht im taunus
> aber offenbar regnet es ja auch in der heimat ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - auf und vor der Höhe regnet es auch



stimmt ja gar nicht.....da rafft man sich mal auf und will in die "berge" und schon hat petrus was dagegen. ich wollte heute aber unbedingt fahren und so konnten lina und ich den mittag rund um langenhain genießen. bergauf mit hänger iss mühsam, aber irgendwie doch besser als ich zuerst dachte. spaß hat's gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2010)

Gefen Mittag hat es aufgehört 

Ich werde mich jetzt auch nochmal auf die Höhe machen.


----------



## ratte (8. August 2010)

Ups, wenn der Fürst noch nicht zurück ist, duscht er wohl gerade unfreiwillig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2010)

Der Fürst hat eine schöne trailige Runde gedreht, die auch nahezu trocken verlief,...

... Bis zum nfh-Trail auf dem Rückweg, da wurde es dann "etwas feucht" von oben


----------



## ratte (8. August 2010)

Schön zu hören.
Nur "etwas feucht" oder "etwas sehr feucht"?  Kam ja ordentlich was runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2010)

Ziemlich feucht, der nfh-Trail glich eher einem Bach 

.. Aber ich mag es ja feucht und schmutzig 

Good Night tonight


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2010)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ziemlich feucht, der nfh-Trail glich eher einem Bach



den bin ich auch schon mal in ähnlichem zustand runter und sah anschließend aus wie sau 

morsche


----------



## bone peeler (9. August 2010)

Mahlzeit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2010)

Feierabend und gleich geht es ab auf die Höhe


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2010)

lappe rahmen is noch an einer anderen stelle gebrochen... 
ob das diese Saison nochmal was wird???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. August 2010)

Wie? Ich dachte Du hättest einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie? Ich dachte Du hättest einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.



die haben nur die Kettenstrebe gewechselt...
am samstag hab ich noch einen Riss entdeckt


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2010)

das ist aber ganz schön blöd


----------



## karsten13 (9. August 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die haben nur die Kettenstrebe gewechselt...
> am samstag hab ich noch einen Riss entdeckt



 ich werd nervös ...

Würd ja schon gern wissen, wo ich nachschauen sollte ...

Ansonsten: Echt blöd gelaufen 

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> lappe rahmen is noch an einer anderen stelle gebrochen...
> ob das diese Saison nochmal was wird???



 Ohje  - So ein Mist 

Vllt. Solltest Du Dir aber doch mal überlegen, ob das Lappy, unabhängig von den offiziellen ß
Specs und Freigaben des Herstellers, wirklich für Dich geeignet ist, denn Du bringst doch etwas Gewicht auf's Bike und lässt es zudem auch gerne krachen. vllt. Brauchst Du doch etwas stabileres, so wie damals Luberon-Robert 

Ich bin von einer goilen Runde auf der Höhe zurück 

Fast schon wieder alles abgetrocknet und somit ideale Bedingungen zum Trail-Rocken.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2010)

meine Herren!!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA0WO4UOLUs"]YouTube- âªFreeride Oberbayern 2â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohje  - So ein Mist
> 
> Vllt. Solltest Du Dir aber doch mal überlegen, ob das Lappy, unabhängig von den offiziellen ß
> Specs und Freigaben des Herstellers, wirklich für Dich geeignet ist, denn Du bringst doch etwas Gewicht auf's Bike und lässt es zudem auch gerne krachen. vllt. Brauchst Du doch etwas stabileres, so wie damals Luberon-Robert
> ...



7kg sind schon runter 

wird schon 
hab aber die zusagen vom händler, falls ich ein bike brauch, einfach melden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 7kg sind schon runter



So war das auch nicht gemeint, Du bist halt groß und ein ganz schön kräftiger Kerl 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2010)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2010)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (10. August 2010)

Morsche!!!


----------



## KurzerFlo (10. August 2010)

gude


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2010)

sonne, strand & meer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2010)

sonne, bike & taunus 

... in ca. 2 Stunden


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> bike & taunus



das fehlt mir hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2010)

Naja - Du bist doch sicherlich bald wieder @Home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2010)

Ich hab" dann noch das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und eine Runde auf der Höhe gedreht...

... jetzt sage ich aber schonmal GN8


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2010)

Moin 

Scheint heute Morgen feucht da draussen zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2010)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Quasi Doppeltfeucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2010)

Die Feuchtigkeit von oben hat pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang aufgehört, eine Situation, die es irgendwie öfter im Taunus gibt, daher war die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM doch oben ohne möglich 

@Mzaskar: Schau' mal in die neueste Bike; das ist ein Enduro-Test, der gemeinsam mit der IBC erstellt wurde drin. Da ist das Helius AM mit Abstand auf Platz 1 gelandet (Platz 2 und 3 Liteville). Die Ami-Schei$$e ist weit abgeschlagen. Den Test hat mein Kollege Boris mir vorhin kurz gezeigt, hatte aber keien Zeit, ihn nicht richtig lesen.

Das wird wohl teuer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2010)

@Fux, Mzaskar: Und Wirkt's?


----------



## caroka (11. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux, Mzaskar: Und Wirkt's?



Meiner hat jetzt auch eins und heute abend noch einen späten Termin.  

Wie sieht es aus Fux, Mzaskar:
Wirkt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (11. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux, Mzaskar: Und Wirkt's?



Ich glaube, der Fux darf sich da nicht zu äussern


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2010)

wenn ich da den Hopi lese und bevor dieses Thema einschlÃ¤ft 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JojQPErysvw"]YouTube- âªEinrad Downhill Ladys aus Uri (SUI)â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux, Mzaskar: Und Wirkt's?



Yepp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Meiner hat jetzt auch eins und heute abend noch einen späten Termin.



 Caro - jetzt sei doch mal nicht so engstirnig und gönne ihm auch mal was  

Wir leben schliesslich in modernen Zeit  

Da das Wetter heute Abend doch ganz passabel war, habe ich dann doch noch eine Runde auf der Höhge gedreht 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Fux darf sich da nicht zu äussern



bingo 

@caro : sobald das iphone in deinen händen ist, hast du doch laut studie sogar mehr davon, als dein mann 
problem ist nur, das ding zu bekommen, da es ja noch neu ist 

gn8


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Wirkt das?



Also bei mir hat's bis jetzt noch nicht gewirkt.


----------



## Maggo (12. August 2010)

du glaubst ja auch nicht dran!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2010)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (12. August 2010)

Moin....

Wer hat denn eigentlich dieses bescheidene Wetter bestellt???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2010)

Isch nett 

Apropos Ipod, etc: Das Jabra Halo Bluetooth Stereo-Headset ist echt ein -es Teil 

Höre gerade Dire Straits Communiqué darüber


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2010)

Ich weiss es, Ich weiss es 








die Fantastischen 4 waren es


----------



## KurzerFlo (12. August 2010)

Moin moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2010)

Du sollst doch nicht schon am frühen Morgen


----------



## KurzerFlo (12. August 2010)

Die Kopfhörer sind gut die ihr da habt? Ich suche derzeit neue und kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden. In-ear Kopfhörer sind ja eigentlich auch immer recht schick was die Klänge/Bass etc angeht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2010)

Noch 2 1/2 Std. bis zum w/e


----------



## caroka (12. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Yepp


Das hätte ich nicht von Dir gedacht. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Caro - jetzt sei doch mal nicht so engstirnig und gönne ihm auch mal was
> 
> Wir leben schliesslich in modernen Zeit
> .......


Stimmt...........ich hol mir auch eins. 



wissefux schrieb:


> @caro : sobald das iphone in deinen händen ist, hast du doch laut studie sogar mehr davon, als dein mann
> problem ist nur, das ding zu bekommen, da es ja noch neu ist ...


Ich will eins, dann bekomm ich auch eins. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat's bis jetzt noch nicht gewirkt.



Och Mike.......Du oller Realist, dann eben nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt...........ich hol mir auch eins.



 Genau - Gleichberechtigung 

 Boahh sind das trüber Wetteraussichten ab Sonntag, Sonntag soll es hier 10 bis 20 Liter/qm regnen und die ganze kommende Woche weiterschiffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (12. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - Gleichberechtigung
> 
> Boahh sind das trüber Wetteraussichten ab Sonntag, Sonntag soll es hier 10 bis 20 Liter/qm regnen und die ganze kommende Woche weiterschiffen


Na klasse, und ich hab Urlaub. 

Und ich bleib definitv beim MTB fahren. Ist eindeutig weniger gefährlich. 
Mein Vater hat mich nach zig Jahren nochmal zum Tennis überredet. Aufgeschlagenes Knie, zig Blutergüsse, Muskelkater ohne Ende, so hab ich diese Saison noch nicht nach dem Biken ausgesehen/gefühlt.


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> du glaubst ja auch nicht dran!



Eben. Aber ich will Euch natürlich nicht den Spaß an Euren Placebos verderben...


----------



## ratte (12. August 2010)

Hey Mike, was macht das Biken? 
Hab gestern eine seeehr gemütliche Tour mit meiner Mutter am Niederrhein gemacht. Bei knapp 40 km kamen wir tatsächlich auf etwa 50 hm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2010)

Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben


----------



## wondermike (12. August 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey Mike, was macht das Biken?



Nicht wirklich viel, leider. 

Ist wirklich seeehr flach hier.


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2010)

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2010)

Moin Moin

achja in 10 Stunden ist Wochenende  dann geht es ab ins wunderschöne Saarland


----------



## caroka (13. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> achja in 10 Stunden ist Wochenende  dann geht es ab ins wunderschöne Saarland



Und für mich geht es nach Hessen!


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Und für mich geht es nach Hessen!



Wir sollten uns mal wieder treffen  ich könnte ja mal zum Grillplausch einladen


----------



## caroka (13. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal wieder treffen  ich könnte ja mal zum Grillplausch einladen


Wir haben leider noch keinen Grill.  Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei die Wohnung etwas wohnlicher zu gestalten.  Das braucht aber Zeit.


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2010)

heute früh hat sich mein i-phone fast zum ei-phone gewandelt 
hatte 2 eier in der hose (also genauer 2+2 ) als ich von meiner frau gebeten wurde, die hinterlassenschaft unseres hundes aufzusammeln. das ging natürlich schief und ein ei ging in der tasche kaputt. glück im unglück, denn das i-phone war durch eine weitere innentasche sowie der provisorisch erworbenen schutzhülle gut geschützt und hat kaum was abbekommen ...


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute früh hat sich mein i-phone fast zum ei-phone gewandelt
> hatte 2 eier in der hose (also genauer 2+2 ) als ich von meiner frau gebeten wurde, die hinterlassenschaft unseres hundes aufzusammeln. das ging natürlich schief und ein ei ging in der tasche kaputt. glück im unglück, denn das i-phone war durch eine weitere innentasche sowie der provisorisch erworbenen schutzhülle gut geschützt und hat kaum was abbekommen ...



hühnereier.....?!hosentasche


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2010)

yep, hühnereier ...
wahrscheinlich lags einfach am heutigen datum : freitag der 13.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Entschuldigt bitte die Verspätung, aber heute ist Frei-Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber heute ist Frei-Tag



Frei-Tag der 13.


----------



## caroka (13. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep, hühnereier ...
> wahrscheinlich lags einfach am heutigen datum : freitag der 13.



Naja, man kann es ja auch provozieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir haben leider noch keinen Grill.  Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei die Wohnung etwas wohnlicher zu gestalten.  Das braucht aber Zeit.


 
Aber ich habe einen  Ich dachte ja auch ich lade euch ein


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute früh hat sich mein i-phone fast zum ei-phone gewandelt
> hatte 2 eier in der hose (also genauer 2+2 ) als ich von meiner frau gebeten wurde, die hinterlassenschaft unseres hundes aufzusammeln. das ging natürlich schief und ein ei ging in der tasche kaputt. glück im unglück, denn das i-phone war durch eine weitere innentasche sowie der provisorisch erworbenen schutzhülle gut geschützt und hat kaum was abbekommen ...


 
soviel Sonne gab es doch gar nicht in den letzten Tagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Und für mich geht es nach Hessen!



Ob das mit der Taunus-Tour am Sonntag was gibt, ist angesichts der Wetteraussichten fraglich; wäre aber trotzdem schön, wenn wir uns sehen würden


----------



## Hopi (13. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute früh hat sich mein i-phone fast zum ei-phone gewandelt
> hatte 2 eier in der hose (also genauer 2+2 ) als ich von meiner frau gebeten wurde, die hinterlassenschaft unseres hundes aufzusammeln. das ging natürlich schief und ein ei ging in der tasche kaputt. glück im unglück, denn das i-phone war durch eine weitere innentasche sowie der provisorisch erworbenen schutzhülle gut geschützt und hat kaum was abbekommen ...



wer trägt den 2 Zusatzeier in der Hose


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> wer trägt den 2 Zusatzeier in der Hose



Diejenigen, bei denen die Originale nicht dick genug sind


----------



## Hopi (13. August 2010)

Das wird es wohl sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!

noch 3std bis zum WE!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

Na da kommt er ja jetzt wohl kaum noch 'raus


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen, bei denen die Originale nicht dick genug sind



zumindest habens die originale noch nicht zum eigentlichen biologischen zweck gebracht. da kann man ja schon mal versuchen, die chancen zu verdoppeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

Irgendwie ist heute doch Freitag der 13. 

War gerade mit A. im MTZ und da hat man uns auf dem Parkplatz am B-Mezze hinten links am Stossfänger einen fetten Parkrempler verpasst - selbstverständlich inklusive Fahrerflucht des Verursachers 

Wenigstens habe ich jetzt zum trost einen Flatrate-Datenkarte und eine Docking-Station mit Tastatur für mein Ipad 

... und der Fürst hat festgestellt, dass auch an ihm der Zahn der Zeit nagt, denn er hat sich heute eine Lesebrille mit 1,5 Dioptrin (bei Karstadt für 10 Euro - Quelquefois, il faut s' économiser  ) gegönnt


----------



## ratte (13. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und der Fürst hat festgestellt, dass auch an ihm der Zahn der Zeit nagt, denn er hat sich heute eine Lesebrille mit 1,5 Dioptrin (bei Karstadt für 10 Euro - Quelquefois, il faut s' économiser  ) gegönnt


Ui, der Fürst wird al...?! 

Mit dem Auto ist natürlich ärgerlich.
"Nur" Lack oder Delle?


----------



## bone peeler (13. August 2010)

Da fällt mir ein das ich vor kurzem auch eine A-Klasse gerammt habe... ist wohl deren Los 

Und das der Herr Fürst bei meinem Brötchengeber seine Brillen kauft finde ich gut! 


Ansonsten: Wochenende. Nur diesmal wieder nicht daheim sondern in Holland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ui, der Fürst wird al...?!



Yepp - Das ist wohl so und wurde ihm letzte Woche anlässlich des 17. Geburtstages seines Stammhalters schon vor Augen geführt 



ratte schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto ist natürlich ärgerlich.
> "Nur" Lack oder Delle?



Zum Glück nur Lack, also was für Smart Repair  aumen:

Ich war dann gerade noch auf der Höhe biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Und das der Herr Fürst bei meinem Brötchengeber seine Brillen kauft finde ich gut!



Naja, war ja wie gesagt nur ein kleiner Obulus - 10 Euro 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2010)

morsche.
akuter regen läßt den abschied von der insel leichter fallen ...
heimat, berge, bike : ich komme bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2010)

@All: Moin 

@Fux: Gute Fahrt  - Der Taunus - und morgen auch Regen - wartet auf Dich


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2010)

Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wochenende



... aber nur noch heute Sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2010)

Zurück von einer kurzen, aber schnellen & harten 1 1/2-ständigen Runde auf der Höhe


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2010)

der taunus hat mich wieder. auch wenn es erstmal nur fbh ist 
aber die letzten km schaff ich dann auch noch ...
regen morgen ist nicht so schlimm. haben ja genug indoor-arbeit mitgebracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2010)

N' Abend @All 

Welcome back @Fux

Edit: Gute Nacht @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2010)

... Und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

Ziemlich feucht da draußen


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2010)

morsche !

mal wieder mit ner richtigen tastatur zu tippen hat schon fast was nostalgisches 

jetzt bin ich endgültig da und die ersten waschmaschinen sind auch schon am laufen ...
immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviel arbeit man sich aus zwei wochen urlaub so mitbringen kann 
aber dafür kommt das wetter grade recht. nur irgendwann muß ich mal raus ans auto, um die dachbox zu demontieren und den innenraum auszusaugen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... nur irgendwann muß ich mal raus ans auto, um die dachbox zu demontieren und den innenraum auszusaugen ...



Dito - Ich muss die Sitze in den B wieder einbauen, da ist derzeit nur ein Fahrersitz drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito - Ich muss die Sitze in den B wieder einbauen, da ist derzeit nur ein Fahrersitz drin



Geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geschafft



dito


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2010)

meinereiner hat indes das schöne wetter für eine tour samt anhänger nach meenz zu machen. schee wars! und nass!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinereiner hat indes das schöne wetter für eine tour samt anhänger nach meenz zu machen. schee wars! und nass!!!



Alter Schwede - Echt Hardcore!


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2010)

so ich war mal in der alten Heimat





sogar mit dem Fritzzle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2010)

Hier regnet es unentwegt, habe gerade auch meine Indoor-Aktivitäten in Form einer Spintrainer-Einheit erledigt  

Caro war diese w/e auch in ihrer alten Heimat und vorhin auf einen Kaffee hier


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. August 2010)

moin ich war heute 1km schwimmen und 4km joggen.
morgen kommt wieder das bike dran


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alter Schwede - Echt Hardcore!



Hör ich da Ironie ???


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2010)

bin wieder in der neuen Heimat angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> Hör ich da Ironie ???



Nein, keine Ironie - Pure Bewunderung!!!

P.S: Und falls doch, dann liest Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2010)

moin zu gewohnter stund.
werde aufgrund der vorhergesagten feuchtigkeit heute mittag die woche weicheimäßig beginnen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2010)

Die Wetteraussichten für die kommenden Tage sind ja echt zum :kotz:


----------



## KurzerFlo (16. August 2010)

moin moin!


----------



## ratte (16. August 2010)

Morgen zusammen.

*brrr*
Was für ein Wetter da draußen und ich hab Urlaub. 
Wenigstens hat am Wochenende das Wetter weitestgehend gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenigstens hat am Wochenende das Wetter weitestgehend gehalten.



 Gestern war es hier doch schon um :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2010)

4rädrig war wohl die richtige entscheidung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2010)

... war es in der Tat.


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2010)

shi* Wetter


----------



## ratte (16. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern war es hier doch schon um :kotz:


In Beerfelden hat es ein paar Mal etwas genieselt. Der Regen ging dann erst so ab 16 Uhr los. War also okay.
Aber die Suppe, die da draußen im Moment hängt... :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> In Beerfelden hat es ein paar Mal etwas genieselt. Der Regen ging dann erst so ab 16 Uhr los. War also okay.



Echt Glück gehabt, bei uns hat's denn ganzen Tag über immer wieder geregnet :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> shi* Wetter



aber echt 
hätte auch trocken mit rad geklappt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2010)

Ich hatte auch Glück: Sowohl die vierrädrige Hin- als auch die Rückfahrt nach FFM konnten oben ohne erfolgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2010)

Je länger ich mein Ipad nutze, desto begeisterter bin ich von dem Teil und seinen Möglichkeiten   

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2010)

geht mir mit dem iphone genauso. ich kann aber noch telefonieren :ätsch: 

suche nich 2 mitstreiter für die taunustrails am sonntag. freiwillige vor !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht mir mit dem iphone genauso. ich kann aber noch telefonieren :ätsch:
> 
> suche nich 2 mitstreiter für die taunustrails am sonntag. freiwillige vor !



2 Mitstreiter`? Ist das dieses Jahr als 24h Rennen mit 4er Teams aufgezogen?


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Je länger ich mein Ipad nutze, desto begeisterter bin ich von dem Teil und seinen Möglichkeiten
> 
> Edit: Gute Nacht



dann erzähl doch mal, was genau der grund für dein posting war......


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 2 Mitstreiter`? Ist das dieses Jahr als 24h Rennen mit 4er Teams aufgezogen?



nö. wie im letzten jahr kann man die fiesen 90 km auch im 2er oder 3er fahren. bei meinem aktuellen stand bietet sich nur die 3er variante an 
einer fehlt noch ...

morsche. milde 15 grad und trocken. herrlich, mal wieder rad zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Pünktlich zum Klingeln des Weckers hat es angefangen zu regnen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2010)

Guten Morgen! 
Das Wetter ist echt doof, kurz nach Abfahrt gings los...aber immerhin ist der Regen bei 15°C nicht so kalt wenn er durch die Regenjacke kommt und in die Schuhe läuft..............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM musste heute ob der widrigen wetterlichen Gegebenheiten ausnahmsweise mal wieder oben mit erfolgen


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die vierrädrige Fahrt nach FFM musste heute ob der widrigen wetterlichen Gegebenheiten ausnahmsweise mal wieder oben mit erfolgen



Weichei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Weichei



Ne - Hardtop!


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2010)

Der Fürst hatt ja auch nicht soviele Eier in der Bux wie der Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. August 2010)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Fürst hatt ja auch nicht soviele Eier in der Bux wie der Fux



*Mal kurz nachschau* Stimmt, es sind immer noch nur zwei


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2010)

ein ganzer sack voll.............and now to something completely different.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... and now to something completely different.



[Korinthenkac*er_Modus]... and now *for* something completely different[/Korinthenkac*er_Modus]


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Je länger ich mein Ipad nutze, desto begeisterter bin ich von dem Teil und seinen Möglichkeiten
> 
> Edit: Gute Nacht



schlecht ists jedenfalls nicht....perfekt zum surfen


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schlecht ists jedenfalls nicht....perfekt zum surfen



 das machen doch nur  Rentner  mit dem Teil, weil sie am Rechner keine kleinen Tasten mehr drücken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2010)

och..ich wär dann auch gerne rentner  

das teil ist schon praktisch, zwar nicht quadratisch aber gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Es ist nicht nur zum surfen 

... Mail-lesen, telefonieren (via Skype), SMSen (via GMX SMS Manager), die Kartenfunktionen durch das integrierte GPS, Mukke hören, Fotos schauen, Bücher lesen undsoweiterundsofort...

... es ist einfach sau-


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2010)

Ich bin ja nicht Technik feindlich und habe selbst Apple, aber das Geschäftsmodell was hinter I Phone und Pad steht stört mich etwas.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> och..ich wär dann auch gerne rentner



Lieber "Privatier", das klingt -er und nicht so senil


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lieber "Privatier", das klingt -er und nicht so senil



privatier war schon immer mein großes ziel


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht Technik feindlich und habe selbst Apple, aber das Geschäftsmodell was hinter I Phone und Pad steht stört mich etwas.



das macht das pad aber nicht schlechter....


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2010)

Es macht es aber auch nicht besser 

Ich warte mal was es an gescheiten TAB PC in Zukunft gibt.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es macht es aber auch nicht besser
> 
> Ich warte mal was es an gescheiten TAB PC in Zukunft gibt.



zukünftig wirds sicher noch besseres geben. obwohl, man ja sagt früher war alles besser


----------



## bone peeler (17. August 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lieber "Privatier", das klingt -er und nicht so senil



man kann auch definitiv früher privatier werden als rentner 
...wenn man denn kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> obwohl, man ja sagt früher war alles besser



Man sagt aber ja wiederum auch: Alles wird gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> man kann auch definitiv früher privatier werden als rentner
> ...wenn man denn kann



Heutzutage kann Mann immer, auch als Privatier oder Rentner, Les Bleus sei dank


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich warte mal was es an gescheiten TAB PC in Zukunft gibt.


 
Oh je 2 Fehler in einem Satz 

Gescheit und PC geht nicht zusammen, da dann Windoof drauf läuft


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2010)




----------



## Xah88 (17. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-66-Fed...-/150477782501?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile

sry aber ich finde das Bild so obergeil..der dicke Downhillrahmen und dann die Reifen und Lampe..ich habe mich gerade weg gepackt und schreibe aus meiner Kullerkeksecke ^^..zu geil !!!

Würde ja auf das Bild mehr Geld bieten als auf die verkorkste Gabel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2010)

Tja was täten wir ohne die liebe E-Bucht  

Ich bin ob des schlechten Wetters gerade noch Spin-Rrainer gefahren 

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (17. August 2010)

Gn8!


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2010)

morsche. trocken und angnehm draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (18. August 2010)

Moin...


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2010)

bald wieder feierabend und vielleicht die option, mal wieder berge zu bebiken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde heute nochmal Indoor fahren und morgen, nachdem es etwas mehr abgetrocknet ist, wieder die Höhe bereiten


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2010)

mir bleibt wohl heute die letzte möglichkeit, outdoor-bike-erfahrung vor dem großen heimrennen zu sammeln ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2010)

habe mir gerade eine gemütlich Sonntagsrunde ausgeguckt 

http://www.lenzerheide.com/data/media/dateien/plaene_panoramas/biken_2010.pdf
 
Auf der Westseite den blauen Track (612) sieht schön aus und fügt sich gut in meinen derzeitige Trainingszustand ein 

Ein paar Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde heute nochmal Indoor fahren...



Fertisch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2010)

nicht so eilig, eure eminenz  bald kommt lt. bild das mini ipad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2010)

Habe ich auch schon gelesen, interessiert mich aber nicht, denn da aktuelle IPad hat für mich die perfekte Grösse


----------



## Maggo (18. August 2010)

nennt sich dann iphone/ipod touch....stimmt, gerüchte hab ich auch bereits vernommen, würde ja auch total viel sinn machen!


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

Hier gibt es das richtige Gadget fürs IPad, IPhone, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier gibt es das richtige Gadget fürs IPad, IPhone, ...



so was will ich haben...


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2010)

sehr lustiges Ding  mich würde mal die Reichweite interessieren


----------



## ratte (19. August 2010)

Na endlich mal wieder diese komische gelbe Ding oben am Himmel. 
Ich dachte schon, nun hab ich mal Urlaub und müsste daheim versauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, warum Der jetzt genau tot umgefallen ist


----------



## wondermike (19. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier gibt es das richtige Gadget fürs IPad, IPhone, ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> so was will ich haben...





Hopi schrieb:


> sehr lustiges Ding  mich würde mal die Reichweite interessieren



Ihr wollt doch nur bei der hübschen jungen Nachbarin im Garten gegenüber spannen, ihr geilen alten Säcke...


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2010)

boah, idstein ist ja voll das funkloch


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2010)

und plötzlich gehts wieder. seltsam dieses idstein ...


----------



## ratte (19. August 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> I...ihr geilen alten Säcke...


Ich musste gerade mal ordentlich Schmunzeln bei der Werbung, die gerade oben angezeigt wurde: Prof. Dr. Dr. Mang "Schönheitschirugie" 

Bisher war ich zu faul, den Werbeblocker wieder einzuschalten, aber nun wird's wohl langsam wieder Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch nur bei der hübschen jungen Nachbarin im Garten gegenüber spannen, ...



In Ermangelung einer hübschen jungen Nachbarin in einem der umliegenden Gärten, kann ich dies eindeutig verneinen 



wondermike schrieb:


> ... ihr geilen alten Säcke...



Dies kann und will ich nun wiederum eindeutig nicht verneinen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> In Ermangelung einer hübschen jungen Nachbarin in einem der umliegenden Gärten, kann ich dies eindeutig verneinen





gibt ja zum glück noch mehr gärten....sum sum sum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibt ja zum glück noch mehr gärten....sum sum sum



Die Frage von Hopi nach der Reichweite war daher schon ganz richtig


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Frage von Hopi nach der Reichweite war daher schon ganz richtig



keine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> ... bei der Werbung, die gerade oben angezeigt wurde: Prof. Dr. Dr. Mang "Schönheitschirugie"



 Jetzt hab' ich sie auch gesehen


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2010)

ich sehe nur Ricola ..... muss an lokalen und unterschiedlichen Werbeschaltungen liegen


----------



## wondermike (19. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich sehe nur Ricola ..... muss an lokalen und unterschiedlichen Werbeschaltungen liegen



Nee nee. Das wird immer zielgruppenorientiert angepasst.


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2010)

ich habs mit den augen, denn ich sehe nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs mit den augen, denn ich sehe nix



da kann ich auch eigentlich die augen so langsam für ein paar stunden zu machen. gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2010)

Moin! Erster!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

Moin! Zweiter!!


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2010)

dann halt dritter, aber mit wetterlage :ätsch:
trocken und frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

Dritter ist ein gar durchaus respektables Resultat - So wie des Fürsten Wenigkeit beim WP 2007/2008


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2010)

soderle ich bin jetzt auch fertig für den Freitag ..... leider kein Frei-Tag  aber egal, das WE wird schön, die Berge locken und ich habe Lust auf Biken ...... : enlich mal wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin! Erster!!





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin! Zweiter!!





wissefux schrieb:


> dann halt dritter, aber mit wetterlage :ätsch:
> trocken und frisch



habt ihr mal auf dieuhr geschaut, euch ham se doch gebissen!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

Ich für des Fürsten Wenigkeit sage nur: Senile Bettflucht!


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2010)

und ich poste demnächst gleich nach dem aufstehen. dann passiert mir so ein lumpiger dritter platz wie heute nicht mehr :ätsch:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

Dann sind endlich wieder "Equal Weapons" hergestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. August 2010)

597. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

596


----------



## KurzerFlo (20. August 2010)

Heute kommt Star Wars Episode 5!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

Star Wars ist absoluter Kult!!!!!

May the Force Be with you!!!!


----------



## KurzerFlo (20. August 2010)

May the Force be with YOU!.... Ich liebe diese Filme!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

.... Deshalb habe ich sie auf DVD


----------



## bone peeler (20. August 2010)

Morsche!

Star Wars ist Kult! Aber ich schau die Filme erst wieder wenn ich ´nen neuen grösseren Fernseher habe. Ausserdem bin ich auf die Qualität der BluRay gespannt... ich denke aber nicht das diese so viel besser wird.


So... bald hammer´s g´schafft


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2010)

halbzeit

da kann ich ja heute abend wieder meinen snowspeeder auspacken


----------



## KurzerFlo (20. August 2010)

ajo, ich denk auch nicht das es revolutionär besser sein wird .... Jau bald ist Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2010)

nur noch ca. 8 stunden :heul.


----------



## KurzerFlo (20. August 2010)

ich bin gerade überrascht, dass es 12 uhr ist gleich und ich nurnoch 2h schaffen muss xD


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2010)

ja wie jetzt ???
kultfilm läuft doch noch ...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2010)

morsche !


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2010)

zweiter, immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2010)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2010)

Moin


----------



## bone peeler (21. August 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> zweiter, immerhin.



puh, das war knapp


----------



## wondermike (21. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> puh, das war knapp



Also diesen Wettbewerb will ich definitiv nicht gewinnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2010)

Erster


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2010)

stimmt nicht, du warst noch gestern, ich hingegen bin schin heute. also:
erster!


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2010)

nix da. einfach nur heute is nicht. hat ja nix mit früh aufstehen zu tun, wenn man sich nachts noch draussen rumtreibt 

ergo bin ich wieder erster


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2010)

2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2010)

Nein nein nein ..... ich habe geschlafen, bin wach geworden und aufgestanden .... ergo erster  ...... okok geschlafen habe ich auf der Couch  und bin dann ins Bett .... und jetzt wieder da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## bone peeler (22. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2010)

fbh meldet Regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2010)

Jiiipiiieehhhh mal wieder biken :








am Abend hat es dann etwas gerochen 





Aber dafür ein perfektes Wetter


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2010)

moin


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2010)

verdammt schwül da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2010)

N'abend 

Ist zur Zeit aber mal wieder sehr ruhig hier


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2010)

fand es grade recht laut da draussen


----------



## bone peeler (23. August 2010)

Salve...

Boah: Soeben sind hier die Schleusen aufgegangen, aber wie!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2010)

Hier hat's auch tierisch runtergemacht, der Sat-Empfang war sogar gestört 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2010)

mein sat empfang war ganz weg. kommt bei solchen wetterlagen fast immer vor 

dann wurde mir aus fbh downtown ein herrlicher regenbogen gemeldet, den ich sogar bei blick richtung osten von h. sehen konnte. frage mich aber ernsthaft, ob wir den gleichen regenbogen gesehen haben 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2010)

Nach dem mir das zu aufregend ist ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrbSRLiIdOk"]YouTube- GoPro HD HERO Camera: Crankworx Whistler - Mike Montgomery's Slopestyle Run[/nomedia]

habe ich meine eue Sportart gefunden ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu3OIT7mxDQ"]YouTube- The 200 yard Gong Shot[/nomedia]


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2010)

morsche.
ganz schön nass uff de gass ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Hat nochmal ganz schön geplästert heute am frühen Morgen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2010)

Moin Moin  nass isses


----------



## bone peeler (24. August 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,713409,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2010)

Tja das Wetter wird halt extremer


----------



## caroka (24. August 2010)

Wieviel bar muss ich denn auf meine Gabel geben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieviel bar muss ich denn auf meine Gabel geben?



Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieviel bar muss ich denn auf meine Gabel geben?



soviel, dass du roundabout 20% deines federwegs nutzt, wenn du still auf dem radl sitzt. bei mir sinds mehr als bei dir.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieviel bar muss ich denn auf meine Gabel geben?





Maggo schrieb:


> soviel, dass du roundabout 20% deines federwegs nutzt, wenn du still auf dem radl sitzt. bei mir sinds mehr als bei dir.....



 Genau, das hängt nämlich neben der Gabel im Wesentlichen von Deinem Gewicht ab. Manche mögen es auch etwas weicher und manche etwas härter. Deshalb kann man nicht so pauschal eine Bar-Zahl nennen 

Deshalb ist auch



wahltho schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren



wesentlich  

Fangen die Schweizer jetzt an zu-en?  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2010)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2010)

@caro: jetzt mal butter bei die fische, wie schwer bist du ?


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2010)

frisch heute ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2010)

Moin, Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> @caro: jetzt mal butter bei die fische, wie schwer bist du ?



Na wenn's immer viel Butter bei die Fische gibt, dann wohl eher recht schwer   



wissefux schrieb:


> frisch heute ....



Alles?


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieviel bar muss ich denn auf meine Gabel geben?



schon die Frage, welche Gabel und wie schwer du bist .... Den Luftdruck, den ich in meiner FOX 36 Talas Gabel fahre, wird diese für dich eher zu einer Starrgabel werden lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... wird diese für dich eher zu einer Starrgabel werden lassen



 Starrgabel ist gut, dann hat man diese ganze Probleme mit dem Einstellen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

Eigentlich wollen wir ja nur wissen wie schwer die Caro ist  

Achja, in 4 Wochen oder so geht es los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollen wir ja nur wissen wie schwer die Caro ist



Es gibt zwei Dinge, die man Frauen nicht fragt: Alter und Gewicht


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fangen die Schweizer jetzt an zu-en?
> 
> Gute Nacht


 
Hat sich erledigt


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Dinge, die man Frauen nicht fragt: Alter und Gewicht


 
Man kann es ja versuchen  Aber wenn die Frauen ihr Alter und Gewicht nicht verraten, zwingen sie die Männer dazu, sie zu belügen ...... und nachher bekommt Mann es vorgeworfen


----------



## Hopi (25. August 2010)

Die hatten noch Temposünder auf ihrer Liste vergessen  alles Mörder und Verbrecher  die Schweiz ist voll davon, die brauchen ihren Bruzzelstuhl


----------



## KurzerFlo (25. August 2010)

die Schweizer haben sie nicht alle, viel zu überzogene Geschwindigkeitsübertretungswiedergutmachungszahlungsleistungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

Na irgendwie muss ja Geld in die Kasse  Die Berge wollen doch regelmässig geputzt werden für die Touristen


----------



## bone peeler (25. August 2010)

Morsche...

Btw: Weiss jemand wo ich ´ne Liste finde wo die Schwierigkeitsgrade für Abfahrten zu finden sind?

Hab ´nen Plan von einem Downhill-Trail in den Rockys bekommen... 
_Description: The mountain features seven downhill trails,
most with a *black diamond difficulty rating*._


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

hier 

aber in den US haben sie andere, obwohl diese laut den Berichten von Stuntzi, sehr grosszügig sind


----------



## bone peeler (25. August 2010)

Ok... das beschreibt die Bike-Schwierigkeit. Anscheinend meinen die aber die Ski-Schwierigkeit: http://everything2.com/title/Ski+trail+difficulty+classifications

Auszug:

_Red (Red circle - Europe, Black Diamond - USA) - Intermediate/Difficult.  These seem to be a happy medium between blue and black. Good if you are  wondering about branching out into the blacks, but just want a little test first._


Es scheint also noch fahrbar zu sein


----------



## KurzerFlo (25. August 2010)

jow, Struntzi hat da auch mal was zu gesagt xD ....Die Ammis eben....


----------



## bone peeler (25. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> frisch heute ....



In der Tat!...bergab hättens ruhig schon die langen Handschuhe sein können...

...aber wohin mit dem ganzen Ballast heute abend bergauf???


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2010)

also ich fands nicht kalt heut morgen...ihr seid ja alles weicheier


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also ich fands nicht kalt heut morgen...ihr seid ja alles weicheier



kommt vielleich drauf an, wann "heut morgen" war

ich war grad so an der Grenze, wo es ohne Lampe ging - also um 7.00 da, wo ich hinwollte...der wissefux ist vermutlich noch mitten in dunkler Nacht unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also ich fands nicht kalt heut morgen...ihr seid ja alles weicheier


 
Gibs zu, du hast den Ofen angefeuert und dich davor gelümmelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2010)

nja...drinnen wars warm und die 10 meter bis zum auto hab ich auch nicht angefangen zu frieren 


ofen ist noch aus...aber war vor ner woche schon mal an


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2010)

doppelposter



vvv -- nachmacher


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

Doppelpos(t)er


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2010)

aber bald kommt wieder die lümmelzeit


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

Mann und / oder auf Frau  sollte mal in Lenzerheide vorbeischauen


----------



## caroka (25. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren


Ich wollte es etwas genauer.....



Maggo schrieb:


> soviel, dass du roundabout 20% deines federwegs nutzt, wenn du still auf dem radl sitzt. bei mir sinds mehr als bei dir.....


Schon besser...




wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, das hängt nämlich neben der Gabel im Wesentlichen von Deinem Gewicht ab. Manche mögen es auch etwas weicher und manche etwas härter. Deshalb kann man nicht so pauschal eine Bar-Zahl nennen
> .......



Mensch, Ihr seid doch jetzt so lange mit mir gefahren, da dürfte doch jeder wissen welche Gabel ich fahre, so pi mal Daumen kann man doch wohl auch mein Gewicht schätzen und dass ich es lieber hart als weich mag, ist doch klar, oder? 



wissefux schrieb:


> @caro: jetzt mal butter bei die fische, wie schwer bist du ?


*Lümmel!*



wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Dinge, die man Frauen nicht fragt: Alter und Gewicht


Kommt auf das Alter und das Gewicht an.


----------



## caroka (25. August 2010)

.


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> .... dass ich es lieber hart als weich mag, ist doch klar, oder?


 

soso, sehr interessant , na plauder doch noch etwas aus dem Nähkästchen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2010)

Ei gude!

heut das letzte mal schwimmen, morgen das letzte mal laufen, Freitag das letzte mal radfahren - Sonntag der erste kleine (mini-)Triathlon, ich bin aufs Wettkampf-feeling gespannt  und hoffe nicht auch noch krank zu werden...so wie grad das ganze Umfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2010)

Dann werde ich dir mal die Daumen drücken


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2010)

also kalt wars nicht heute früh. nur frisch. das resultiert schlicht aus dem spürbaren temperaturabstieg um gut 5 grad gegenüber dem vortag. für kurze hosen hats noch locker gereicht, aber ne dünne windjacke war wieder notwendig. und dunkel ist es bei mir fast immer, wenn ich zum brötchengeber aufbreche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mann und / oder auf Frau  sollte mal in Lenzerheide vorbeischauen



nächsten monat muß ich mal wieder in schweiz...vielleicht lässt sich das kombinieren


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2010)

moin.

im vergleich zu gestern mild, aber immer noch dunkel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2010)

Tach Gemeinde


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2010)

Moin Herr Pfarrer


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2010)

Du hast es erkannt  ich strebe einen Jobwechsel an


----------



## Cynthia (26. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast es erkannt  ich strebe einen Jobwechsel an




 Papa?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast es erkannt  ich strebe einen Jobwechsel an





Cynthia schrieb:


> Papa?



Gleich als Papst? - Das wäre aber ein rasanter Quereinstieg 

Da sollte er erstmal ein paar Level tiefer anfangen:



mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Herr Pfarrer


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Papa?



Noch nicht


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gleich als Papst? - Das wäre aber ein rasanter Quereinstieg



unten anfangen kann ja jeder


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2010)

habemus hopi


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2010)

das slayer hat ein update bekommen, ich glaub ich hab's wieder lieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2010)

Worin genau bestand der Update?


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2010)

neue (second hand  ) gabel und vorbau. das schaltprobem, dass ich hatte hat sich mittlerweile auch erledigt und das ding ist nun hoffentlich wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> das slayer hat ein update bekommen, ich glaub ich hab's wieder lieb.



darf ich mal probieren...bin nämlich spezialist im slayer bolzen knacken 


hats da schon die neuen drin? ich mein die gleichen wie nils drin hat


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2010)

sieht ja wieder schick aus  

Hoi lugga 

wann bist du den in der Schweiz?


----------



## caroka (26. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht ja wieder schick aus
> 
> Hoi lugga
> 
> wann bist du den in der Schweiz?



Genau, wann bist Du denn in der Schweiz?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2010)

Moin!

@maggo: die Gabel hab ich gleich erkannt  vom mav? sieht ein bisschen nach dieser 160mm Suntour aus die ziemlich gut sein soll!


----------



## ratte (26. August 2010)

Säuft das Fürstentum am Fuße des Staufen gerade ab?
Man sieht da nix mehr von.

Das Fernsehprogramm hat sich auch gerade mal wieder verabschiedet. Also wieder vorm Computer hocken. Letztendlich ja auch egal, vor welcher Flimmerkiste man sitzt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2010)

N' Abend 

Fbh Meldet gerade einen mittleren Weltuntergang


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2010)

h hat überlebt und ist noch nicht abgesoffen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. August 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @maggo: die Gabel hab ich gleich erkannt  vom mav? sieht ein bisschen nach dieser 160mm Suntour aus die ziemlich gut sein soll!



ha,falsch erkannt. das ist ne magura wotan ausm bikemarkt.


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> N' Abend
> 
> Fbh Meldet gerade einen mittleren Weltuntergang



und wir waren mittendrin......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> und wir waren mittendrin......



Hatte ich mir gedacht. War aber mit Ansage 

Fbh steht auch noch, zumindest das Fürsten-Palais


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir gedacht. War aber mit Ansage
> 
> Fbh steht auch noch, zumindest das Fürsten-Palais



Da freut sich das Fußvolk  

AmPoPp hast du meine PN erhalten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPp hast du meine PN erhalten?



Habe ich, Antwort kommt noch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Al_Curry (26. August 2010)

Ok, bevor ich jetzt alle Beiträge durchlese, was bei Teil5 ja schon länger dauern dürfte, frag ich doch einfach mal. Den Sprechenden kann geholfen werden 

Hab in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass ihr von Hofheim/Kelkheim aus regelmäßig fahrt? Bin eben unterwegs gewesen, ist aber so ganz alleine nicht so spaßig, zumal der Taunus echt ausgestorben war. Nehmt ihr noch "Neulinge" auf oder seid ihr so eine festgefahrene Truppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. August 2010)

Gibt hier keine festgefahrenen , schau einfach beim Urs (Uwe50) nach, wann die sich treffen.


----------



## wondermike (26. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> neue (second hand  ) gabel und vorbau. das schaltprobem, dass ich hatte hat sich mittlerweile auch erledigt und das ding ist nun hoffentlich wieder einsatzbereit.



Und was macht der Hinterbau?


----------



## wondermike (26. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast es erkannt  ich strebe einen Jobwechsel an



Dabei ist doch das Ansehen von Priestern inzwischen wahrscheinlich noch schlechter als das von Politikern. Aber es gilt ja immer noch der schöne Grundsatz "ist der Ruf erst ruiniert..."


----------



## Al_Curry (26. August 2010)

Thanks, Hopi! Mal sehen, ob ich mich dann mal anschließe - wäre jedenfalls besser, als allein durch die Gegend zu düsen und sich dann wohlmöglich noch zu verletzen, ohne dass jemand helfen kann...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2010)

@ Maggo: erkannt, dass es eine andere ist  der Rest war geraten


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und was macht der Hinterbau?



er hat jehova gesagt......

der hinterbau hat funktioniert, die bekannten einschränkungen mal aussenvor gelassen tut er dies sogar recht gut.


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2010)

Gut´Nächtle...


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2010)

moin. aufgrund erhöhter luftfeuchte gehts heut auf allen vieren gen ffh


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2010)

Al_Curry schrieb:


> Ok, bevor ich jetzt alle Beiträge durchlese, was bei Teil5 ja schon länger dauern dürfte, frag ich doch ...



 man kann hier nicht einfach bei teil 5 quereinsteigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> man kann hier nicht einfach bei teil 5 quereinsteigen



 Genau, das gildet nicht, dann wäre die ganze Arbeit der letzten Jahre ja vergebens gewesen  

Angesichts des Wetters da draussen kommen echt Herbstgefühle auf :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> man kann hier nicht einfach bei teil 5 quereinsteigen :d



vorallem findet man dann ja mal gar nicht den roten faden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorallem findet man dann ja mal gar nicht den roten faden.



Ohne diesen roten Faden kann man auch den großen Plan, der sich hinter all dem hier verbirgt, nicht verstehen


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2010)

42


----------



## bone peeler (27. August 2010)

Moin. Kann mal einer den Wasserhahn zudrehen? Ich wollt eigentlich mal wieder Biken. Bin zwar nicht nur ein Schönwetterbiker aber bei Dauerregen machts auch mir keinen Spaß...


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2010)

Moin,
dann stell dein Rad schon mal in die Ecke und mache eine Plane drüber. Wird wohl in diesem Jahr nix mehr werden


----------



## bone peeler (27. August 2010)

Das will ich mal nicht hoffen. Zumindest morgen soll es ja relativ trocken bleiben....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

Wenigstens konnte ich wie gewohnt oben ohne nach FFM reisen


----------



## caroka (27. August 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorallem findet man dann ja mal gar nicht den roten faden.





wahltho schrieb:


> Ohne diesen roten Faden kann man auch den großen Plan, der sich hinter all dem hier verbirgt, nicht verstehen



  *klopfaufdieSchenkel*


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenigstens konnte ich wie gewohnt oben ohne nach FFM reisen



Du musst aber nicht immer ohne T-Shirt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. August 2010)

so, keine 2h mehr bis zum verregneten wochenende ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

Bei mir sind es noch ca. 2 1/2h


----------



## bone peeler (27. August 2010)

Wie jetzt? Heute keinen FREI-Tag?


Soeben gingen hier wieder die Schleusen auf... und ein Krachen das ich richtig zusammengezuckt bin... Meine Katze mag´s gar nicht.. die hat sich verkrochen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. August 2010)

ein herrlicher Heimweg, wenn man irgendwann weiß: Ab jetzt wirst du nicht mehr nasser, sondern nur noch sauberer...kam das schwarz über Hofheim geschoben und man fragt sich: Packst Du es noch zur RheinMain Therme...oder doch noch bis zum Golfplatz...und wo erwischt einem die dicke Packung: Genau auf halbem Weg ...und immer schön mit Helm fahren...da war lustig Hagel mit dabei, aber als das Krachen kam, hab ich mich dann doch beim Platzwart am Golfplatz untergestellt.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

So Leute, ich zieh' dann mal wieder das T-Shirt für den Heimweg aus


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht ja wieder schick aus
> 
> Hoi lugga
> 
> wann bist du den in der Schweiz?





caroka schrieb:


> Genau, wann bist Du denn in der Schweiz?



werd erst nächsten montag erfahren wann die teile, die ich dort brauch, geliefert werden. ich versuch die arbeit an einem der nächsten donnerstage zu erledigen. danach ist frei-tag, vielleicht auch noch samstag....und so ein tag in den bergen das wär schon was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd erst nächsten montag erfahren wann die teile, die ich dort brauch, geliefert werden. ich versuch die arbeit an einem der nächsten donnerstage zu erledigen. danach ist frei-tag, vielleicht auch noch samstag....und so ein tag in den bergen das wär schon was



Sag Bescheid  ob es mit einem Frei-tag klappt ist schwer zu sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

Ich bin zwar noch oben ohne trocken nach Hause gekommen, jetzt giesst und stürmt es hier aber wieder ziemlich 

iMap von Fugawi für den iPad ist übrigens auch eine :coole:-Sache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

Ich bin zwar noch oben ohne trocken nach Hause gekommen, jetzt giesst und stürmt es hier aber wieder ziemlich 

iMap von Fugawi für den iPad ist übrigens auch eine -Sache


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2010)

Du Doppelpos(t)er du


----------



## caroka (27. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd erst nächsten montag erfahren wann die teile, die ich dort brauch, geliefert werden. ich versuch die arbeit an einem der nächsten donnerstage zu erledigen. danach ist frei-tag, vielleicht auch noch samstag....und so ein tag in den bergen das wär schon was


Ich hab immer Frei-Tag. Sollte ich nicht in D sein, könnte das  werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du Doppelpos(t)er du



 Upps! - Sorry 

 Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid  ob es mit einem Frei-tag klappt ist schwer zu sagen





caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Frei-Tag. Sollte ich nicht in D sein, könnte das  werden.



das klingt doch schwer nach frei-tag und samstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (27. August 2010)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2010)

morsche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (28. August 2010)

Morsche... !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2010)

Tach auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2010)

N'abend & Gute Nacht


----------



## bone peeler (28. August 2010)

Gut´s Nächtle...


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2010)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2010)

... auch


----------



## bone peeler (29. August 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2010)

Das mag zwar munden, sieht aber schon irgendwie pervers aus


----------



## bone peeler (29. August 2010)

Macht mein Kollega immer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkXvhAp9CFs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2010)

Das ist genau das "Rezept"


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2010)

was so ne verpackung heutzutage doch kostet wenn ein apfel drauf ist 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Apple-iPhone-3GS...23?pt=DE_Handys_ohne_Vertrag_KM#ht_816wt_1139


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2010)

hätte da eine vom 4er zu bieten. bringt locker das doppelte


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das mag zwar munden, sieht aber schon irgendwie pervers aus



wurde erfunden in der Zeit vor dem DOSENPFAND!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hätte da eine vom 4er zu bieten. bringt locker das doppelte



muss man jetzt eigentlich seine Altpapiertonne abschließen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2010)

Was für ein Mistwetter schon wieder da draußen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was für ein Mistwetter schon wieder da draußen



Ideales Triathlon Wetter  nicht so drückend heiß 

Ich gehe mal schlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal schlafen



 Gute Idee - GN8


----------



## bone peeler (29. August 2010)

Ich sag auch Gute Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was für ein Mistwetter schon wieder da draußen



so siehts aus 
also 4 rad geschlossen ist heute angesagt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> also 4 rad geschlossen ist heute angesagt ...



... So sieht's aus


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

Morsche ihr edlen Taunusritter 

Falls jemand plant ueber die Alpen zu fahren 

"....Schneefallgrenze 1500-1800 Meter. Alpenpässe zeitweise schneebedecckt."

der Winter klopft an die Tür


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2010)

geil, endlich wieder winterpokal.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

Das hat vllt. geschifft auf dem Weg nach FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

mal was anderes :
bin grade auf der suche nach nem neuen bett. kann jemand spontan ne renommierte marke (ausser hülsta + ruf) nennen ?
bett sollte modern sein, aus leder oder kunstleder. nix mit holz ...
bei welchem möbelhaus wird am am wenigsten verarscht ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

Schon mal das das Programm von Ligne Roset durchgeschaut?


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon mal das das Programm von Ligne Roset durchgeschaut?



jetzt ja. danke 
allerdings gefallen mir die couchen besser als die betten. mal meiner  heute abend zeigen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2010)

kannst ja auch mal beim peter leu schauen, da gibts nen extrakatalog als pdf,
vielleicht hat er ja auch sachen die nicht in holz sind....wir mögen die sachen von ihm :kiss:

http://www.stilforum.com/index.htm


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> bett sollte modern sein, aus leder oder kunstleder.



Da fallen mir sofort diese visuellen Vergewaltigungen ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




:kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da fallen mir sofort diese visuellen Vergewaltigungen ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uiihh, ist das euere Spielwiese  sehr schick


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uiihh, ist das euere Spielwiese  sehr schick



Dann würden wir uns auf dem Sofa im Wohnzimmer nachts zusammen drängen, wenn so etwas in unserm Schlafzimmer wäre. Wir haben gestern schon einige brutale Sachen auf der Caravan erleiden müssen.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

aber bitte im tiger-look


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

macht doch mal fotos eurer spielwiesen, aber in action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. August 2010)

Kann ich nicht machen, wenn Hopi der behaarte Kugelblitz in Aktion ist, hat er keine Zeit mehr für Bilder


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht machen, wenn Hopi der behaarte Kugelblitz in Aktion ist, hat er keine Zeit mehr für Bilder



dann lass ratte die bilder machen, sie dürfte dann ja alle zeit der welt haben


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kannst ja auch mal beim peter leu schauen, da gibts nen extrakatalog als pdf,
> vielleicht hat er ja auch sachen die nicht in holz sind....wir mögen die sachen von ihm :kiss:
> 
> http://www.stilforum.com/index.htm



hat sicher auch was, aber würde bei uns nicht passen. und mit betten hats der gute peter scheinbar nicht so.
worauf pennen denn nur alle


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

Ein paar Bananenkisten und eine Matraze drauf .... hat früher auch immer gereicht 

oder hier


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat sicher auch was, aber würde bei uns nicht passen. und mit betten hats der gute peter scheinbar nicht so.
> worauf pennen denn nur alle



wegen der unterlage heiraten wir männer doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uiihh, ist das euere Spielwiese  sehr schick





Hopi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht machen, wenn Hopi der *behaarte *Kugelblitz in Aktion ist, hat er keine Zeit mehr für Bilder



2 x :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

ûnd dann noch der Hopi im passenden Tanga  

behaarter Kugelblitz mit Leoparden Tanga .......


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

you (also ihr alle) made my day


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uiihh, ist das euere Spielwiese  sehr schick





Hopi schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht machen, wenn Hopi der *behaarte *Kugelblitz in Aktion ist, hat er keine Zeit mehr für Bilder





mzaskar schrieb:


> behaarter Kugelblitz mit Leoparden Tanga .......



3 x :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



Lucafabian schrieb:


> wegen der unterlage heiraten wir männer doch



Streiche "wegen der" und ersetze durch "die" - Das hast Du doch gemeint, oder?


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Streiche "wegen der" und ersetze durch "die" - Das hast Du doch gemeint, oder?



Das sage ich A. wie Du sie im Forum nennst


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Streiche "wegen der" und ersetze durch "die" - Das hast Du doch gemeint, oder?



ja, am ende war's so gemeint


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das sage ich A. wie Du sie im Forum nennst



Ich hab' nur klargestellt, was Lugga meinte  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, am ende war's so gemeint


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, am ende war's so gemeint



hatte ich gleich so verstanden


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' nur klargestellt, was Lugga meinte



Mal sehen ob sie das auch so sieht , Du wirst es wissen wenn sie mit der Bratpfanne in der Tür steht und auf dich wartet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich gleich so verstanden



Hauptsache wir verstehen uns alle


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

wir können ja ein Sit-In veranstalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> so siehts aus
> also 4 rad geschlossen ist heute angesagt ...



Ihr stellt euch an  zweirädig oben vermeintlich wasserdicht eingepackt gings in den IPH  jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, das ich wirklich keine dichten Radklamotten besitze 

Und ich bin müde von gestern...einfach nix mehr los mit der Jugend von heute...


----------



## Cynthia (30. August 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Und ich bin müde von gestern...einfach nix mehr los mit der Jugend von heute...



Wie lief denn dein Wettkampf?


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ihr stellt euch an  zweirädig oben vermeintlich wasserdicht eingepackt gings in den IPH  jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, das ich wirklich keine dichten Radklamotten besitze



halbwegs wasserdicht biste nur, wenn du nackert fährst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wie lief denn dein Wettkampf?



Dafür das ich quasi ohne Vorbereitung aus dem Alltag heraus an den Start ging, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden 
Aber das war auch nur der mini-Triathlon (Firmen Ultra in Pfungstadt)
400m schwimmen
18,2km rad
4,2km laufen
1:07h mit Wechselzeiten.
Mit Training wäre mehr gegangen, nur kann man in einer Woche nicht allzuviel rausholen  war ja nur Vertretung...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> halbwegs wasserdicht biste nur, wenn du nackert fährst



Wäre bei 8°C aber eher gesundheitsschädlich


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2010)

Paperlafax  was nicht tötet macht nur härter


----------



## bone peeler (30. August 2010)

Genau... war ja heut auch mal wieder nach Feierabend biken... aber ´s war scho fresh, gell?


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. August 2010)

moin moin
meine daten vom 24h rennen in Idstein
ca. 92km ca. 1800hm in ca. 7 std
aber super dunkel
und super matschig xD

war ebenfalls vertretung, ähnlich wie bei seb 
soweit auch recht zufrieden


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin
> meine daten vom 24h rennen in Idstein
> ca. 92km ca. 1800hm in ca. 7 std
> aber super dunkel
> ...



4 er team ?

wie war denn die strecke so ? kannst das rennen fürs nächste jahr bei trockenheit und mitsommersonne empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> 4 er team ?
> 
> wie war denn die strecke so ? kannst das rennen fürs nächste jahr bei trockenheit und mitsommersonne empfehlen ?



ja war ein 4er team

strecke war cool, durch den regen eben recht matschig/schmierig
das hat dem ganzen den schliff zum extremen gegeben  
können die strecke mal abfahren 
also für nächstes jahr zu empfehlen!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

N'abend


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja war ein 4er team
> 
> strecke war cool, durch den regen eben recht matschig/schmierig
> das hat dem ganzen den schliff zum extremen gegeben
> ...



Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch dabei... Wurde grade heute überzeugt...ähm überredet...und in meinem jugendlichen...ähm greisen Leichtsinn, hab ich zugesagt.... Soll aber wohl super gewesen sein..

ps: und bin eben mal den "Bahntrail" in KH abgelaufen. Außer einem Baum quer (scheint der Blitz gefällt zu haben) und  Matsch bis zu den Knien siehts wieder gut aus...aber keine Bikespuren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2010)

Ich hab' noch meine tägliche Spin-Trainer Einheit absolviert und sage jetzt schon mal GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja war ein 4er team
> 
> strecke war cool, durch den regen eben recht matschig/schmierig
> das hat dem ganzen den schliff zum extremen gegeben
> ...



Nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei (zur Not lässt sich der Triathlon ja zwischendurch erledigen)! Zur Not fahren wir zu zweit  wenn sonst keiner mit macht...


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2010)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. August 2010)

so, guten morgen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Herbstlich sieht es da draussen aus und ein Pullover gehört heute morgen zur Kleidung wohl dazu


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2010)

Moin  frisch


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2010)

yep, frisch war es. aber so lange unten kurz geht, ist es noch ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Heute war wieder oben ohne angesagt, allerdings mit Pullover


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2010)

wer braucht denn bei heizung im auto nen pulli


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer braucht denn bei heizung im auto nen pulli



Ach Fux - Du Unwissender!


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2010)

Moin Kinners,
wir gehen auf den Winter zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir gehen auf den Winter zu



Geh' schon mal vor, wir kommen später nach


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2010)

Nicht ohne dich my friend  ich weiß doch wie sehr Du den Winter liebst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Schon wieder   

Die sind echt bekloppt


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2010)

manch mal frage ich mich, was das für Menschen sind, sowohl der Anbieter als auch der Bieter.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2010)

hab ich euch nicht gesagt, dass das 4 er mehr bringt 
ich sollte wirklich meine packung mal reinstellen ...

wie geht sowas am ende aus? der käufer wird not amused sein, aber kommt er aus der nummer raus ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Scheint derzeit ein echter Trend zu sein Klick!

Aus so einem Deal rauszukommen, insb. nachdem das Geld überwiesen wurde, dürfte nicht so einfach sein, weil die Artikelbeschreibungen sehr klar formuliert sind.


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2010)

Wie es endet, natürlich im Ärger für beide Seiten, ich darf dich nur an die Sache von Wahltho erinnern als er dieses Voda furz Pack gekauft hat und der Stick fehlte.
Ich hatte so etwas mal mit Pucks bei Ebay, er hatte 10 Pucks abgebildet und in einem endlos langen Text erwähnt das es sich um einzelne handelt. Ich habe ihm den Virtuellen Mittelfinger gezeigt und nicht gezahlt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...Ich habe ihm den Virtuellen Mittelfinger gezeigt und nicht gezahlt.



Solange noch nicht gezahlt worden ist 

Ich fürchte aber, die Kartonbieter sind so heiss und fetig auf Ihr "Iphone 4", dass sie den Fehler erst nach der Bezahlung, möglicherweise erst beim Öffnen des Kartons bemerken und dann wird es schwierig, da wie gesagt die Artikelbeschreibung klar formuliert ist.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners,
> wir gehen auf den Winter zu


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Geh' schon mal vor, wir kommen später nach


 
Yepp, sucht schon mal die Fusswärmer 





unter www.davos.ch - Livecam Jakobshorn von heute 11:16


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

N'abend 

Habe noch meditative Vierradpflege betrieben und bin Spin-Trainer gefahren 

Ich denke morgen wage ich mich mal wieder in den Taunus. Sollte inzwischen einigermaßen abgetrocknet sein dort


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2010)

war heute so halb oben, bis ein schauer mich zum umkehren bewegte. matschverhältnisse akzeptabel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Interessant!

Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2010)

so, zweiter tag schule iss rum, mathemäßig platzt mir echt der schädel........rein ne va plus pour toujours.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Meisterschule?


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2010)

jairgendwie ist das alles schon seeehr lange her, insbesondere das lernen, was man nicht im täglichen geschäft benötigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2010)

Was meinst Du wie schwer mir das erstmal fallen würde


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2010)

stimmt, wenn sich die würmchen am friedhof.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. August 2010)

gn8 und träumt was schönes 

morgen schlaf ich mal aus


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2010)

mach das, viel spaß dabei.......

guten morgen. die kleine maus wird heut operiert. (oaukenröhrchen und evtl. polypen raus)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Guten Morgen 

@Maggo: Alles Gute für die Kleine .daumen:


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

morsche.

alles gute, maggo. wird schon


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

Hoi Maggo, alles gute für die Kleine schliesse mich meinen Vorredneren an 

Moin @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Aus einer Ebay-Auktion für ein Iphone 4:



			
				Frage schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag, ich hätte großes Interesse an Ihrem iPhone. Würde Ihnen schnell und unkompliziert 550.- inkl. Versichertem Versand und per Nachnahme für Ihr iPhone zahlen.





			
				Antwort schrieb:
			
		

> Super Idee! Habe selbst 729.- in London bezahlt und dir verkaufe ich es für 550.- incl. Versand. Wenn du einen dummen gefunden hast dann sag mir bescheid. Ich kaufen dann auch noch 20Stück. Also träum weiter.


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

Die Menschheit geht zu Grunde


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach das, viel spaß dabei.......
> 
> guten morgen. die kleine maus wird heut operiert. (oaukenröhrchen und evtl. polypen raus)



ich drück die daumen das alles komplikationslos verläuft!


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aus einer Ebay-Auktion für ein Iphone 4:





Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen, wie man sich für ein völlig überteuertes Produkt so den Popo aufreisst um eines zu bekommen.
Bei meinem HTC Nutze ich 3 Funktionen Telefon/Navi/Bubblebraker  (reicht)

Das I Phone hat fast etwas von einem Tamagotchi  zu meiner Schulzeit, jeder musste so einen Sch.. haben


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

wäre ich heute geradelt, wäre ich 5 minuten schneller gewesen 
das hat man davon, wenn man einmal ausschläft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen, wie man sich für ein völlig überteuertes Produkt so den Popo aufreisst um eines zu bekommen.
> Bei meinem HTC Nutze ich 3 Funktionen Telefon/Navi/Bubblebraker  (reicht)
> 
> Das I Phone hat fast etwas von einem Tamagotchi  zu meiner Schulzeit, jeder musste so einen Sch.. haben



du unwissender!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Menschheit geht zu Grunde



Ist für unseren Planeten auch das Beste


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du unwissender!



willkommen im club, wenn auch in einer anderen abteilung


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist für unseren Planeten auch das Beste



stimmt. mutter erde wird uns hoffentlich überleben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt. mutter erde wird uns hoffentlich überleben



Aber nur wenn das Ende der Menschheit schnell genug kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn das Ende der Menschheit schnell genug kommt



och, auch wenns nicht schnell geht bleibt sie, wo soll se denn auch hin...so dreckig wie die ist will se doch keiner haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> och, auch wenns nicht schnell geht bleibt sie, wo soll se denn auch hin...so dreckig wie die ist will se doch keiner haben



Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)




----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen, wie man sich für ein völlig überteuertes Produkt so den Popo aufreisst um eines zu bekommen.
> Bei meinem HTC Nutze ich 3 Funktionen Telefon/Navi/Bubblebraker  (reicht)
> 
> Das I Phone hat fast etwas von einem Tamagotchi  zu meiner Schulzeit, jeder musste so einen Sch.. haben


 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> du unwissender!


 
Technikverweigerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Technikverweigerer



 Ich bin auch noch an 'nem Iphone für A. dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch an 'nem Iphone für A. dran



Aber: Psstttt ! ! ! - Soll 'ne Überraschung werden


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch an 'nem Iphone für A. dran



da gehst nach frankfurt auf die bockenheimer, bringst etwas zeit mit und schwupp hast du es..ich brauch auch noch eins für mein holdes weib...die will aber ein 3gs simlockfrei..das gibts nicht auf der bockenheimer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Ich brauch ein 4er simlockfrei.


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2010)

Jetzt braucht ihr nur noch das richtige Auto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Wir haben schon seit Jahren Apple in den Autos: Jeweils einen Ipod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (1. September 2010)

Mahlzeit.

Ich muss zwar zugeben das das Eifone4 super in der Hand liegt und auch von der Bedienung her ungeschlagen ist aber die Bevormundung durch die Äppler ist mir dann doch zuviel.

Ich stimme daher Hopi zu. Die HTC´s sind mindestens ebenbürtig wenn nicht sogar besser und man kann an einigen sogar ordentlich rumbasteln (siehe HD2 - hab statt WinMo nun Android drauf ). Und preislich gesehen ist Äbble bei mir eh unten durch.

Aber das ganze ist natürlich nun wieder Geschmackssache (was auch gut ist).


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein 4er simlockfrei.



das land in dem zaskar aufgenommen wurde bietet 4er mit 8gb für 550eus an..simlockfrei...weiß aber nicht wie's mit der lieferzeit aussieht...und soweit ich weiß gibts nur in zürich und genf nen apfelladen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Ich muss zwar zugeben das das Eifone4 super in der Hand liegt und auch von der Bedienung her ungeschlagen ist aber die Bevormundung durch die Äppler ist mir dann doch zuviel.
> 
> ...




natürlich können die anderen das gleiche wie das iphone, mal vom bildschirm abgesehen..aber ist halt kein apfel drauf und billiger sind se auch noch 

und die klauen von apple fallen mit jailbreak und cynthia

außerdem lebt das 4er...das bewegt sich von alleine...liebt bungee ohne seil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das land in dem zaskar aufgenommen wurde bietet 4er mit 8gb für 550eus an..simlockfrei...weiß aber nicht wie's mit der lieferzeit aussieht...und soweit ich weiß gibts nur in zürich und genf nen apfelladen



Issch weiss: UK, CH oder die E-Bucht


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> außerdem lebt das 4er...das bewegt sich von alleine...liebt bungee ohne seil



Und der Bungeesprung ohne Seil ist gar nicht so teuer........


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> natürlich können die anderen das gleiche wie das iphone, mal vom bildschirm abgesehen..aber ist halt kein apfel drauf und *billiger* sind se auch noch
> 
> und die klauen von apple fallen mit jailbreak und cyntia
> 
> außerdem lebt das 4er...das bewegt sich von alleine...liebt bungee ohne seil


 
Wie du schon sagtest sind halt billiger ... und hecheln Apple hinterher  

so nun genugt geÄpfelt  Wer kommt Sa oder So mit zum biken  Graubünden ist Wettertechnisch im Angebot  und da meine Konditon im PoPo ist wäre etwas Liftunterstützung nicht schlecht 

Also her mit euch Flachländern


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

isch würd gerne täten....bringst du's meiner besseren hälfte bei?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> isch würd gerne täten....bringst du's meiner besseren hälfte bei?



Ich würde mitkommen!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2010)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und der Bungeesprung ohne Seil ist gar nicht so teuer........



199 doppelmark...



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich würde mitkommen!



du kannst es ihr auch beibringen....


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1
> du kannst es ihr auch beibringen....



Kein Problem. Ich ruf sie gleich mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> isch würd gerne täten....bringst du's meiner besseren hälfte bei?



kenn ich irgendwie 

aber sonntag hab ich mal frei  aber wehe, das wetter will nicht so wie ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Wir sind am w/e mit Urs und Christina zum Biken in der Eifel


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch an 'nem Iphone für A. dran



yep  meine  würde sicher eines in weiß nehmen. aber bis es die mal irgendwo gibt


----------



## Cynthia (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind am w/e mit Urs und Christina zum Biken in der Eifel



 Du sagst es - und ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind am w/e mit Urs und Christina zum Biken in der Eifel



Das könntet ihr doch tun wenn ich im Saarland bin  dann Habe ich nicht so weit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das könntet ihr doch tun wenn ich im Saarland bin  dann Habe ich nicht so weit



Dann fahr' doch am kommendne w/e ins Saarland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber bis es die mal irgendwo gibt



 Wieso? - Gibt's doch schon:



wahltho schrieb:


> Issch weiss: UK, CH oder die E-Bucht


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann fahr' doch am kommendne w/e ins Saarland


 
hmmmhmmmmhmmmm wollte aber nicht schon wieder unterwegs sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch in den Taunus, aber irgendwie bin ich gerade total müde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2010)

ei gude!

@ Maggo: ich hoffe bei deiner Kleinen läuft alles gut!

Ich peile für kommenden Sonntag den Taunus an, vielleicht schon so früh morgens, dass ich Licht mitnehmen muss


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

im übrigen heißt es gleich wieder : " one more thing ..."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> im übrigen heißt es gleich wieder : " one more thing ..."



Wenn's dieses verkleinerte Ipad ist, dann ist es aber uninteressant


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn's dieses verkleinerte Ipad ist, dann ist es aber uninteressant


 
New Itunes and Iphone SW achja die alten iPhone 3 sollten wieder schneller werden damit 

Ansonsten könnte es bald mal wieder neue iMacs geben


----------



## ratte (1. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch in den Taunus, aber irgendwie bin ich gerade total müde


Joa, hatten wir auch vor, bis bei Hopi das Telefon klingelte: Ja, wo bleiben Sie denn...
Wenn er will, kann er richtig schnell sein.


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Joa, hatten wir auch vor, bis bei Hopi das Telefon klingelte: Ja, wo bleiben Sie denn...
> Wenn er will, kann er richtig schnell sein.


 
der rasende Kugelblitz eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> New Itunes and Iphone SW achja die alten iPhone 3 sollten wieder schneller werden damit



Anscheinend ncht nur Klick!


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der rasende Kugelblitz eben


----------



## caroka (1. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagtest sind halt billiger ... und hecheln Apple hinterher
> 
> so nun genugt geÄpfelt  Wer kommt Sa oder So mit zum biken  Graubünden ist Wettertechnisch im Angebot  und da meine Konditon im PoPo ist wäre etwas Liftunterstützung nicht schlecht
> 
> Also her mit euch Flachländern



 Wir sind in D.


@ Maggo
Alles klar mit Deiner Kleinen.


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2010)

n'abend.....so ein "ambulanter eingriff" ist dann doch recht zeitaufwändig. immerhin geht's der maus gut! hat sich also gelohnt. sonntag früh taunus klingt irgendwie ganz gut, vielleicht schaff ichs auch!


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2010)

keynote im livestream bei apple.com


----------



## bone peeler (1. September 2010)

So... kleine Nachmittagsrunde gedreht und dabei ein neues Tracking-Programm getestet.


----------



## Cynthia (1. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> n'abend..... immerhin geht's der maus gut! hat sich also gelohnt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der rasende Kugelblitz eben



Der *haarige*, rasende Kugelblitz  

Bin dann noch eine Runde Spin-Trainer gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2010)

Here we go!

Edit: GN8


----------



## Zilli (1. September 2010)

Das mit den Eifon-Karton's ist schon der Hammer 



Maggo schrieb:


> mach das, viel spaß dabei.......
> 
> guten morgen. die kleine maus wird heut operiert. (oaukenröhrchen und evtl. polypen raus)


Ich kann nur noch sagen, hoffentlich lief alles einigermaßen *Daumen drück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (1. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> n'abend.....so ein "ambulanter eingriff" ist dann doch recht zeitaufwändig. immerhin geht's der maus gut! hat sich also gelohnt. sonntag früh taunus klingt irgendwie ganz gut, vielleicht schaff ichs auch!


Man sollte es wie im Büro nach dem Urlaub machen: die neuesten mails zuerst lesen .
Aber immerhin


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2010)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2010)

frische 9,5 grad. aber noch kurze hosen tauglich, wenn auch grenzwertig


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2010)

Traumtag  blauer Himmel, klare Sicht und die Alpen sind frisch gezuckert 


http://www.sportbahnenelm.ch/Winter/Aktuell/Webcam.aspx

ist ja gut  Das wetter ist auch schlechter geworden


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2010)

das bild von der felsegg webcam ist aber schon etwas älter...da steht 1970 drunter...das sind ja grad mal 40 jahre


----------



## KurzerFlo (2. September 2010)

40 kurze Jahre.... Kurze Hose geht auch im schönen Hessen heute morgen xD


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2010)

erdgeschichtlich nur milisekunden ( oder gibts noch was kleineres ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurzerFlo (2. September 2010)

nanosekunden würd ich da fast sagen xD


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2010)

Luntometer = 10 ^-63


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Luntometer = 10 ^-63



das klingt eher nach strecke als nach zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das klingt eher nach strecke als nach zeit



da hast natürlich recht  luntosekunden wäre dann richtig


----------



## KurzerFlo (2. September 2010)

heisst der Entdecker diese Größeneinheit Lunto?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2010)

hab keine ahnung ...habs doch selbst nur ergoogelt 

aber entdeckt werden größeneinheiten doch eher nicht, die definiert irgendjemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurzerFlo (2. September 2010)

damit könntest du auch recht haben... xD


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2010)

die Hobbyphysiker sind unterwegs


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2010)

Sonntag früh 6:45 Uhr aufm Altkönig?


----------



## wartool (2. September 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Sonntag früh 6:45 Uhr aufm Altkönig?



entwerder komme ich früh mit dem Radl hoch.. oder bin schon seit dem Vorabend oben.. bin noch nicht sicher, was ich machen werde.. da sein werde ich... evtl noch mit nem Kollesch vom AWB-Fred.

bes denne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2010)

Wochenende & Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern :9

Morgen Mittag geht's ab in die Eifel


----------



## Maggo (2. September 2010)

KurzerFlo schrieb:


> heisst der Entdecker diese Größeneinheit Lunto?



ne, lugga.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Sonntag früh 6:45 Uhr aufm Altkönig?



bin dabei! Was is mim Lappe?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich schon wieder müde und sage daher schon mal GN8


----------



## wondermike (2. September 2010)

Man hat zwar in letzter Zeit nicht unbedingt gemerkt, dass ich da bin, aber ich bin dann trotzdem mal weg. Nach 6 Monaten im neuen Job nun erst mal zwei Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2010)

Wo geht's denn hin, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. September 2010)

kann dir den taunus als urlaubsort empfehlen 

6.45 h altkönig ist sportlich  glaube, dafür bin ich zu alt ... trotz seniler bettflucht


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann dir den taunus als urlaubsort empfehlen
> 
> 6.45 h altkönig ist sportlich  glaube, dafür bin ich zu alt ... trotz seniler bettflucht



und du willst 24 h rennen fahren??  junge! raus aus den federn.. stell dich net so an.. 
Der sonnenaufgang da ist atemberaubend!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2010)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2010)

Leute ich bin müde und werde jetzt endgültig ins Bett gehen.

Dragon Dictation ist eine coole App


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2010)

schließe mich auch hier an, müde --> Bett. Heut 11km zu Fuss in der Mittagspause und 36km zu Rad nach Hause...Gesamtzeit 2:30std.


----------



## wondermike (3. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo geht's denn hin, wenn man fragen darf?



Dreimal darfst Du raten.


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2010)

moin. wann am sonntag hm?


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2010)

moin, da bin ich ! würde für altkönig sogar reichen, aber verdammt dunkel da draussen und dann alleine im wald ... ne ne ne ... wenn jetzt einer von hier mitkommen würde, sagen wir mal max aus fbh 
24 h sind da was ganz anderes ...


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2010)

wetterlage : frisch und trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2010)

Guten Morgen an diesem wunderschönen Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen an diesem wunderschönen Frei-Tag


Pah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2010)

So - soweit alles vorbereitet für den Ritt auf dem Vulkan


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2010)

viel spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2010)

In 15 Minuten geht's los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2010)

Viel Spaß und komm gesund wieder!


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2010)

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2010)

Mahlzeit !

Wir sind während unseres heutigen Teils des Ritts auf dem Vulkan in Wittlich zum Mittagsmahl eingekehrt.

Trails, Wetter und Stimmung sind genial 

Viele Grüsse von A., Urs und Christina


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2010)

So gleich geht's weiter, dann sind wir bald wieder in der funkfreien Zone.

Bis Morgen : winken:


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2010)

Sonntag 6:30 Treffen Altkönig.
entsprechend später könnte man sich anderweitig im taunus treffen.
wer hat lust?


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2010)

ich glaube, ich fahr erst gegen mittag, wenns schön warm ist


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2010)

wir sind um 0930 @hm.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir sind um 0930 @hm.



schick mir mal ne SMS wenn ihr am Fuchstanz seid
--> Handynummer-- > PN


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2010)

gleich abfahrt


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2010)

moin.
also in der feldbergwebcam sieht man schon was vom sonnenaufgang 
wie siehts am alden aus 
nehme mal an, es ist noch ziemlich frisch da oben. hier im tal grade mal 8 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (5. September 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

Moin 

Viele Grüsse vom Dronketurm bei Daun


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2010)

Kann das sein, dass der Wissefux schon vom Feldberg zurückkam als er mir um ca. 10.30 an der Sitzspirale zwischen Köstein und Shain entgegenkam???
Respekt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2010)

zurück vom frühsport 
war super schön!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!
gespeist und geduscht, war einfach mal wieder klasse 
um 9:30 noch den Maggo und Zilli an der HM abgeholt und gemütlich übern Alden und Feldi gerollt - dann heim. Reicht auch, seit 4:30Uhr unterwegs, immerhin 9,5std draussen, alles zwischen 6 und 21°C aufm Tacho gehabt  und einen absolut genialen Sonnenaufgang gesehen  einfach nur empfehlenswert 




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass der Wissefux schon vom Feldberg zurückkam als er mir um ca. 10.30 an der Sitzspirale zwischen Köstein und Shain entgegenkam???
> Respekt!




das glaube ich nicht, er kam uns am Rote-Kreuz Trail entgegen als wir heim sind, das war so gegen 13uhr und er hatte etwa 1h Fahrzeit bis dahin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

Viiele Grüsse vom Belvedere oberhalb von Manderscheid, gleich gibt es zum Abschluss noch einen goilen Trail runter zur Oberburg


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das glaube ich nicht, er kam uns am Rote-Kreuz Trail entgegen als wir heim sind, das war so gegen 13uhr und er hatte etwa 1h Fahrzeit bis dahin



so isses 
respekt vor unseren jungspunden 
bin dann noch zum feldi und trailig zum fuxtanz, wo ich noch zwei ur-awb ler traf.
nach kurzem plausch noch zum alden hoch und zur belohnung den victoriatrail runter. schee wars und vor allem angenehm warm


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2010)

ja, toll euch zwei nasen mal wieder gesehen zu haben.....war ne nette angelegenheit.


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2010)

War heute in Elm, sehr schöne kleine Runde mit herrlicher Aussicht ...... Man bin ich unfit 




Tschingelhörner mit Martinsloch




Gletscherhornhorn (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (5. September 2010)

Bergauf haben Maggo und ich die Jungspunde wie früher professionell eingebremst. Die 2malige Plauscherei zum Altkönig hat echt an vergangene Zeiten erinnert ...
War schee, nur die Schützer hätte ich doch mitschleppen sollen


----------



## Zilli (5. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War heute in Elm, sehr schöne kleine Runde mit herrlicher Aussicht ...... Man bin ich unfit
> [Schönes Bild]
> Tschingelhörner mit Martinsloch
> [Schönes Bild]
> ...


Geb's zu; Du arbeitest heimlich für die Schweizer Touristikbranche und solls't uns als Touris einfangen ....  (neid)
Beim " Gletscherhornhorn (?)" dachte ich zuerst an die Eiger Nordwand (da fehlte nur rechts davon der Mönch)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

So zurück vom Ritt auf dem Vulkan 

Es war in jeder Hinsicht einfach nur genial   

Im Vergleich zur Eifel sind Taunus, KH & Co. Einfach nur Pillepalle Kinderkram 

Und Christina ist vielleicht fit


----------



## Zilli (5. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ....
> Im Vergleich zur Eifel sind Taunus, KH & Co. Einfach nur Pillepalle Kinderkram ....


 
Fakten, Fakten, Fakten (ersatzweise Bilder)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


>



Nicht dumm aus der Wäsche schauen, sondern in die Eifel fahren 



Zilli schrieb:


> Fakten, Fakten, Fakten (ersatzweise Bilder)



Zum Bilder machen blieb keine Zeit 

Ich sach' aber z.b. nur: "Lieserpfad"   

Aber nichts für Pussies, da grössenteils ziemlich ausgesetzt, dagegen sind die Trails in KH Forstautobahnen  

Urs und Christina haben wirklich nicht zuviel versprochen


----------



## Cynthia (5. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So zurück vom Ritt auf dem Vulkan
> 
> Es war in jeder Hinsicht einfach nur genial




 100%ige Übereinstimmung!   Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!



Wenn es nach A. und mir geht, wird es definitiv eine Wiederholung geben 

Die Trails waren ja schon so ein echter Thrill   

... , aber der handtuchbreite Trail hoch zur Oberburg direkt am Abgrund mit ca. 10 bis 15 % Steigung hat dann heute nochmals ganz andere Herausforderungen an die Geschicklichkeit gestellt


----------



## Zilli (5. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht dumm aus der Wäsche schauen, sondern in die Eifel fahren
> 
> 
> Zum Bilder machen blieb keine Zeit
> ...


Danke für den Tip: ich muss morgen/übermorgen berufsbedingt nach Daun/Gemünden  und hatte überlegt, ob ich nicht schon morgen Mittag fahre und das Bike mitnehme. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

Der interessanteste Teil des Lieserpfads ist nördlich und südlich von Manderscheid.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

Gute Nacht - Wir sind platt


----------



## Zilli (5. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der interessanteste Teil des Lieserpfads ist nördlich und südlich von Manderscheid.


Danke (hab den Weg, die Eifel-Touristik ist sehr gps-freundlich aufgestellt )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke (hab den Weg, die Eifel-Touristik ist sehr gps-freundlich aufgestellt )



Der Lieserpfad ist sicherlich für sich alleine schon ein sehr schöner Trail, insb. auf den 5km südlich und den 3km nördlich von Manderscheid. Wir hatten aber einen tollen Local Guide, der uns rund um den Lieserpfad drei tolle Touren zusammengestellt hat. Da gbt es noch jede Menge tolle Trails links und rechts des Lieserpfades, z.b. Teile des Eifelsteiges oder die Trails bei Manderscheid am Belevedere und rund um die Burgen.

Und Vorsicht: man hat dort streckenweise keinen Handy-Empfang.


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2010)

klingt irgendwie 

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2010)

Moin, Moin 


wow, erster


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Irgendwie bin ich noch ziemlich platt


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2010)

morsche am frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2010)

viel Spass an deinem Frei-Tag und langweile dich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

Schönes Wetter heute - Die vierrädrige oben ohne Fahrt nach FFM war sehr angenehm


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2010)

Moin Kinners,
hopi meldet, Todtnau ist eine geile Strecken, der Raum Freiburg ist aber was Ersatzteile angeht auf DDR Niveau. Ab jetzt nur noch mit einem Wohnwagen voller Ersatzteile. Alles was kaputt gehen kann und was nicht kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Viele Grüsse vom Dronketurm bei Daun



Ahhhh Daun, seid ihr auch an Büchel vorbeigekommen  der Ort an dem ich 15 Monate meines Lebens dem Staat gegeben habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ahhhh Daun, seid ihr auch an Büchel vorbeigekommen



 Yepp - Haben wir in ca. 7 km Abstand auf der A48 passiert 



Hopi schrieb:


> ... an dem ich 15 Monate meines Lebens dem Staat gegeben habe



Idiot!!!


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2010)

welche Schäden gab es denn zu beklagen ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welche Schäden gab es denn zu beklagen ???



.. von den üblichen Dachschäden mal abgesehen


----------



## bone peeler (6. September 2010)

Moin....


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welche Schäden gab es denn zu beklagen ???



Ich habe mir bei der ersten Abfahrt gleich die Felge verbogen (so richtig) und dabei war es nur ein wegrutschen auf einem Stein und dann verklemmen an einer Wurzel. Aber in dieser sch... Gegend eine Felge zu bekommen ist ungefähr genau so leicht wie Wasser in der Wüste. Mit viel Glück habe ich dann eine SingleTrack bekommen die ich auf Grund der andern Einbaumasse in einer sehr unorthodoxen einspeichen musste.
Sie hat aber gestern 5 Abfahrten gehalten  sonst hat nur ein Shirt und ein Handschuh gelitten, als ich eine Steinplatte im Pinguinstyle runter bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

N'abend  

Habe gerade aus Zeitmangel nur noch eine Runde Spin-Trainer geschafft, aber immerhin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2010)

n'Abend
hab mal noch zwei Fotos von gestern, hoffe sie stören keinen 














mein Fotoalbum hier ist leider voll - zum ausmisten kam ich noch nicht...daher leider ein bisschen breit geworden, an dieser Stelle mal der Tipp mit strg + Scrollrad zum Zoomen  oder einen breiten Monitor mit 1920x1080pixeln verwenden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

Das zweite Bild ist sehr stimmungsvoll 

In 1 1/2 Wochen geht es schon ab ins Luberon; wir müssen vorher noch "drei Räder auf dem Heckträger" antasten 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2010)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2010)

moin


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2010)

nix da mit regen. hätte ich auch biken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2010)

Luberon wir kommen  

Moin


----------



## uwe50 (7. September 2010)

@Hopi: Downhill-Weltmeisterschaften vom letzten Sonntag. Eine schöne Strecke zum Üben 

Die härtesten Crashes im Freecaster Zusammenschnitt
[f]Y0lEPTEwMTI5MzMmYXBJRD0xMDAwMDA2[/f]


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2010)

Ist mir etwas zu weit weg  aber Wildbad und Todtnau tun es auch 

In Todtnau kann man auch Sachen kaputt bekommen, nur leider ist es dort mit der Neubeschaffung schwer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2010)

Ich hab' mir gerade endlich mal ein vernünftiges NAS bestellt


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir gerade endlich mal ein vernünftiges NAS bestellt


 Apple


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apple



Nein, was für Profis: Ein Qnap


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2010)

ich hab mir grad die nas gebuzzt.


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2010)

da fällt mir ein, ich hatt grad ein deja vu..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202&highlight=nas&page=2217


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2010)

da fällt mir ein, ich hatt grad ein deja vu..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202&highlight=nas&page=2217


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. September 2010)

nach nem doppelpost hätt ich auch ein dejavu


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2010)

An die Nas habe ich mir uch gerade gefasst 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein, ich hatt grad ein deja vu..
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202&highlight=nas&page=2217



... und ich einen hellseherischen Flash, weil mir vorher klar war, dass Du Dich daran erinnern würdest, dass NAS hier schon mal ein Thema war 

Das war damals mein erster Versuch mit einem Billig-NAS, der leider gescheitert ist. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich einen Asus eee PC mit externem Festplattengehäuse als NAS benutzt. Das bringt aber nur mässigen Durchsatz. Deshalb muss jetzt endlich was Richtiges her 

Ich hoffe, ich muss jetzt nicht wieder selbst Shell-Skripte schreiben  

(P.S: Dein Link funkt bei mir nicht richtig. Ich lande nicht beim NAS, sondern woanders im Plausch-Fred  )

Schei$$-Wetter da draußen, ich bin nur noch Spin-Trainer gefahren 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2010)

deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!

wahrscheinlich hast du nicht auf 25 seiten eingestellt.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!deja vu!...



Mensch das ist ja fast so schlimm, wie früher mal mit den Smilies    



Maggo schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hast du nicht auf 25 seiten eingestellt.......



Stimmt ich habe 40 Beiträge pro Seite eingestellt


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2010)

Der Fürst muss auch immer so maßlos sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Fürst muss auch immer so maßlos sein



Papalafax - Es ist die Pflicht eines jeden Fürsten maßlos zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2010)

Habe gerade noch zwei e Apps gefunden:

Sterne 3D+ zur Betrachtung des herrlichen Sternenhimmels in der Provence

Und

IPhiGenie - Zugriff auf die französischen Topokarten mit GPS-Integration



Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2010)

moin

total verpennt heute 
aber dank kfz doch noch pünktlich im büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch zwei e Apps gefunden:
> 
> Sterne 3D+ zur Betrachtung des herrlichen Sternenhimmels in der Provence



das ist aber recht teuer, oder verwechsel ich da was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Moin 

Heute mit Absicht länger gepennt 

1,59  für die App finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt teuer


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2010)

moin ....


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> 1,59  für die App finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt teuer



wird grad geladen, der steve will ja auch leben  entweder billiger geworden oder ich hatte ein anderes im kopf ...


----------



## bone peeler (8. September 2010)

Moin...


----------



## KurzerFlo (8. September 2010)

gude... Ich hasse die Baustellen auf deutschen Autobahnen..... xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Baustellen hasse ich auch, z.b. Gibt es keine wesentlichen auf meinem Weg nach FFM 

Die heutige Fahrt nach FFM konnte auch wieder oben ohne erfolgen


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die heutige Fahrt nach FFM konnte auch wieder oben ohne erfolgen



im auto hab ich auch nie einen hut oder helm auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> im auto hab ich auch nie einen hut oder helm auf



Ich hab' im Auto meistens ein Käppi auf, wenn ich oben ohne fahre


----------



## KurzerFlo (8. September 2010)

Oben ohne auf dem (Motor)Rad ist nicht zu empfehlen.... FFM sind auch nur gerade mal 120km entfernt


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2010)

die Bergen l(b)eben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Rumpel die Pumpel weg ist der Bersch


----------



## Hopi (8. September 2010)

kuckt euch die Alpen an, so lange sie noch stehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Nieder mit den Alpen, freie Sicht auf's Mittelmeer!!!


----------



## Hopi (8. September 2010)

Schau nach Nordwesten, die Nordsee ist auch ganz hübsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Dafür müssten dann aber die teutschen Mittelgebirge weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (8. September 2010)

besser die als die Alpen  wo soll ich sonst Boardn


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2010)

Der Fürst is mal wieder grenzen- und masslos .... einfach die Berge zu plätten  

Ich glaube es braucht mal wieder eine Revolution


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Ich hab' übrigens vor im Luberon in der Hütte ein kleines WLAN zu installieren. Ich habe noch einen WLAN-UMTS-Router, für den ich heute noch eine Richtantenne bestellt habe. Ich hoffe, dass wir damit diesmal ausreichend Empfang hinbekommen


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2010)

don't tell this to my manager 

Habe ihm gesagt das im Luberon, dort wo unser Haus steht, nichts geht mit Laptop und remote access


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Ich weiss ja auch noch gar nicht, ob es überhaupt funktioniert


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2010)

ein gutes jahr jetzt im zdf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2010)

Immer wieder ein schöner Film 

iPhiGénie ist eine super App: Ich cache gerade alle Topos für Lub, Mt. Ventoux und Massif des Maures 

Morgen kommt auch das neue NAS 

Hier in fhb macht es gerade wieder tierisch runter 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2010)

moin. endlich radelwetter ...


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> endlich radelwetter ...



von wegen 
kaum aufm rad gesessen nieselte es los. offenbar unterwandern sehr tief hängende wolken sämtliche wetter-radare 
bin dann spontan umgestiegen ins 4 rädrig geschlossene ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> kaum aufm rad gesessen nieselte es los.



Von Nieselregen keine Spur, die vierrädrige Fahrt konnte wie gewohnt oben ohne (mit Käppi  ) stattfinden


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2010)

@mzaski: was'n in Biel los?

 bei euch gibt's ja scheinbar genausoviel bekloppte wie hier!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2010)

FFM meldet Regen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @mzaski: was'n in Biel los?
> 
> bei euch gibt's ja scheinbar genausoviel bekloppte wie hier!


 
Jetzt versteckt er sich im Wald .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2010)

werde mir fürs We vllt ein Rennrad leihen 

unglaublich aber wahr... ich geh dieses We mal unter die Weißwürste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2010)

eine Seefahrt die ist lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2010)

Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern

Setup vom NAS läuft


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2010)

ich hab mich spontan zum testen der dx lampe überredet und muss echt sagen, dass die kombination fat albert, dunkel, nass, steinig so ziemlich das unoptimalste ist, was es gibt. dafür war die witterung auf dem feldi echt klasse, komplett vernebelt, ich wußte schon gar nicht mehr, wie geil das sein kann den kopf frei zu bekommen........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> unglaublich aber wahr... ich geh dieses We mal unter die Weißwürste



Was ist denn mit Dir los?  

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mich spontan zum testen der dx lampe überredet und muss echt sagen, dass die kombination fat albert, dunkel, nass, steinig so ziemlich das unoptimalste ist, was es gibt. dafür war die witterung auf dem feldi echt klasse, komplett vernebelt, ich wußte schon gar nicht mehr, wie geil das sein kann den kopf frei zu bekommen........



JaJa der Albert  
Ich werde diesen Winter mal Maxxis (Highroler) oder Conti (RQ) probieren 
GN8


----------



## Zilli (9. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mich spontan zum testen der dx lampe überredet und muss echt sagen, dass die kombination fat albert, dunkel, nass, steinig so ziemlich das unoptimalste ist, was es gibt. dafür war die witterung auf dem feldi echt klasse, komplett vernebelt, ich wußte schon gar nicht mehr, wie geil das sein kann den kopf frei zu bekommen........


..... und die Lampe hast de zu Hause vergessen oder was  
Nach der Schilderung hinsichtlich Nebel musst Du ja dauern gegen eine weisse Wand gefahren sein , oder ?
(Bin bis Sonntag abend offline)


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2010)

heut mach ich ernst und schwing mich zur abwechslung gleich aufs rad


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2010)

an reifen kann ich die maxxis ardent empfehlen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2010)

ich bleib bei meiner Kombi muddy mary und Fat albert


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2010)

nass uff de gass, aber wenigstens trocken von oben und mild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. September 2010)

moin Fux und wie war eure Runde?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2010)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin Fux und wie war eure Runde?



schön  seit langem mal wieder auf anderen trails unterwegs gewesen und sogar fast im taunus verschollen  kurzer blick auf einen der zahlreichen edges 705 reichte aus, um nicht noch am abend in den radiomeldungen zu erscheinen 
bin begeistert von meinen ardents. sind richtig gut auch bei nässe 
und im hellen kam ich grade noch heim ...


----------



## bone peeler (10. September 2010)

Morsche... noch knapp 4 Stunden dann ist die Arbeitswoche vorbei 

Btw: Hat jemand von den Sonnenaufgangsanbetern auf dem Feldberg Bilder gemacht?


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2010)

die jungs waren auf dem altkönig und ein schönes bild wurde hier gepostet


----------



## Hopi (10. September 2010)

Wo ist denn das Bild


----------



## Sardic (10. September 2010)

Huch, gibt es doch so viele Biker in Frankfurt und Umgebung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Bild



Weiter vorne


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt versteckt er sich im Wald .....



Da wird sich aber nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mich spontan zum testen der dx lampe überredet und muss echt sagen, dass die kombination fat albert, dunkel, nass, steinig so ziemlich das unoptimalste ist, was es gibt. dafür war die witterung auf dem feldi echt klasse, komplett vernebelt, ich wußte schon gar nicht mehr, wie geil das sein kann den kopf frei zu bekommen........


Das fehlt mir im Moment etwas. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> JaJa der Albert
> Ich werde diesen Winter mal Maxxis (Highroler) oder Conti (RQ) probieren
> GN8


Ich find den Albert gar nicht schlecht. 



Zilli schrieb:


> ..... und die Lampe hast de zu Hause vergessen oder was
> Nach der Schilderung hinsichtlich Nebel musst Du ja dauern gegen eine weisse Wand gefahren sein , oder ?
> ......


Vllt. war es ja auch eine weisse Mauer 



Sardic schrieb:


> Huch, gibt es doch so viele Biker in Frankfurt und Umgebung.


Noch viel, viel mehr. Hier sind nur die durchgeknalltesten. 
(ich zähl mich noch dazu)


----------



## Sardic (10. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Noch viel, viel mehr. Hier sind nur die durchgeknalltesten.
> (ich zähl mich noch dazu)


Ich kenne ,aus Arbeitsgründen, fast nur die älteren Trekking-Fahrer.

Bekomme mein Bike erst im Dezember.


----------



## bone peeler (10. September 2010)

AH... Bild gefunden. Hab gedacht das sei von Waltho´s Tour. 

Perfekt. Gibts da noch mehr von?


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Das fehlt mir im Moment etwas.


 
Dann Augen auf für den November und Fondue  (Start WP)



caroka schrieb:


> Ich find den Albert gar nicht schlecht.


Ich dachte er heisst Tom  



caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. war es ja auch eine weisse Mauer


Oder es hat ihm die Sinne vernebelt 



caroka schrieb:


> Noch viel, viel mehr. Hier sind nur die durchgeknalltesten.
> (ich zähl mich noch dazu)


einige sind geflüchtet


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da wird sich aber nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert!


 
unglaublich was eine Plamage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich find den Albert gar nicht schlecht.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte er heisst Tom



 Variatio Delectat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2010)

Mal wieder Fertisch mit Spin-Trainern 

Das aktuelle Revamping meines Heimnetzwerkes lässt mir momentan nicht Zeit für mehr Sport 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## bone peeler (11. September 2010)

Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2010)

So: Das NAS inkl. USV ist aufgesetzt


----------



## bone peeler (11. September 2010)

USV geprüft? Kenn da einige günstige die viiiiiieeeel zu lange Umschaltzeiten haben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2010)

Meine USV funzt perfekt, gerade durch Simulation eines Stromausfalls angetestet  

Soll in erster Linie ein kontrolliertes Shutdown ohne Datenverlust gewährleisten


----------



## bone peeler (11. September 2010)

Dann ist ja alles perfekt


----------



## fast-fred (11. September 2010)

Ich war heute auf dem Feldberg und da hat einer schon Striche auf die Strasse gemalt und mich für Morgen eingeladen zum Feldberg MTB-Strassen "Rennen". Weis jemand was davon oder kennt ihr die Seite von dem Veranstalter ???

Gruß Fred


----------



## fast-fred (11. September 2010)

Ich war heute auf dem Feldberg und da hat einer schon Striche auf die Strasse gemalt und mich für Morgen eingeladen zum Feldberg MTB-Strassen "Rennen". Weis jemand was davon oder kennt ihr die Seite von dem Veranstalter ???

Gruß Fred,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

GN8 & Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

Moin, Moin, Moin 

... Nochmals


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2010)

auch moin


----------



## bone peeler (12. September 2010)

Moin!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2010)

@caroka und mzaskar. sieht aus als ob ich nächsten do in der schweiz bin....wie siehts denn da bei euch aus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

Apropos: Heute in einer Woche sind Stefan, Seb, A. und meine Wenigkeit schon wieder in Luberon, einem der -sten Bike-Reviere überhaupt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2010)

Morsche! 
Melde mich mal kurz aus Norddeutschland - nicht zum biken - eher entspannen! 

Von dem Sonnenaufgang gibts noch mehr Bilder, aber noch keine im Netz...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Heute in einer Woche sind Stefan, Seb, A. und meine Wenigkeit schon wieder in Luberon, einem der -sten Bike-Reviere überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2010)

hier noch Bilder vom Sonnenaufgang


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

```

```



wissefux schrieb:


> sehr schön



In der Tat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

Na der kurze Spätsommereinbruch scheint ja schon wieder vorbei zu sein 

Edit: Gute Nacht


----------



## Sardic (12. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na der kurze Spätsommereinbruch scheint ja schon wieder vorbei zu sein


Erst mal Moin 

Ja leider. Dafür heute das schöne Wetter genossen. War .mit 2 Freunden. 2 im Niddapark fahren . Danch sind wir dann zu 4 noch mal 1 Stunde  unterwegs.


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2010)

macht in summe  acht mannstunden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2010)

ist schon wieder Winterpokal? Oder warum werden hier schon Stunden gezählt?


----------



## Sardic (12. September 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ist schon wieder Winterpokal? Oder warum werden hier schon Stunden gezählt?


Vertseh ich nicht  Klärt mich auf !!!
Was sind Mannstunden?


----------



## caroka (12. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @caroka und mzaskar. sieht aus als ob ich nächsten do in der schweiz bin....wie siehts denn da bei euch aus?



16.09. bin ich in Frankreich. Den Do drauf in CH und habe noch Urlaub.
Ich hoffe Du meinst den Do drauf (23.09.).


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

Ich sollte mal wieder etwas Werbung machen 

Irgendwo da oben ist das Ziel 




Da hinten gings los ... 




Ganz hinten sieht man die Lenzerheide 




Fast oben 




Oben 




ein Hochmoor auf 2000m (Alp Flix)




Auf dem Rückweg




Und da ich schon lange nicht mehr in Frankfurt war, gibt es nochein Bild von mir 




Die Werbepause ist jetzt zu Ende


----------



## caroka (12. September 2010)

Was ist das denn für ein See im Hintergrund?
Heidsee?


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein See im Hintergrund?



Ist der Lai da Marmorera, in der Nähe von Bivio. Ähnlich wie am Rechenpass wurde dort auch ein kleines Dorf geflutet. Man sieht jedoch keine Kirche im Wasser stehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

Sardic schrieb:


> Vertseh ich nicht  Klärt mich auf !!!
> Was sind Mannstunden?



Winterpokal 

Außerdem heisst es politisch korrekt "Personenstunden"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du meinst den Do drauf (23.09.).



Da ist der Stefan aber schon in Southern France 

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @caroka und mzaskar. sieht aus als ob ich nächsten do in der schweiz bin....wie siehts denn da bei euch aus?



Hmm, das sieht sehr schlecht aus. Ich fahre am Samstag dem 18.9 in den Luberon. Leider kann ich den Freitag (17.9) nicht frei nehmen sonst reisst mir jemand den Kopf ab.... Da ich so ein hübsches Kerlchen bin, soll der Kopf aber darauf bleiben


----------



## Sardic (12. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Winterpokal
> 
> Außerdem heisst es politisch korrekt "Personenstunden"


Axo danke  nö net deswegn hab das einfach so mal erwähnt ohne Hintergedanken^^
Vertsh ich immer noch nicht sry. Steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2010)

Sardic schrieb:


> ... ich immer noch nicht sry. Steh irgendwie auf dem Schlauch



Die WP-Regeln 

Mit Verlaub: Der Fürst ist ein alter WP-Veteran:


----------



## Sardic (12. September 2010)

Ich hab zu danken.


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2010)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2010)

@caro und stefan: ist diesen freitag...17.9. 


na ich werd mal schauen ob ich nen einheimischen find der mir den weg zum pilatus zeigt 

stefan/caro  habt ihr vielleicht nen tipp..wie hoch und wo am besten runter? 

die tour will ich in Alpnach starten und von dort die scheinbar standartauffahrt über Lütholdsmatt, Fräkmünt und Chilchensteine machen. soweit ich geslesen hab scheint zurück nach chilchensteine und ämsigen ne schicke abfahrt zu geben?!


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2010)

Am Pilatus kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich wüsste nur einen User "Monsterwade" der sich immer dort herumtreibt. Aber ob der zur Zeit im Lande ist weiss ich nicht. Auf der Seite von "Red Orbiter" (www.trail.ch) gibt es auch einiges

http://www.trail.ch/tour/pilatus-runde.htm
http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=46
http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-nid-obwalden-pilatus-ii-002179.html



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @caro und stefan: ist diesen freitag...17.9.
> 
> 
> na ich werd mal schauen ob ich nen einheimischen find der mir den weg zum pilatus zeigt
> ...


----------



## caroka (13. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @caro und stefan: ist diesen freitag...17.9.
> 
> 
> na ich werd mal schauen ob ich nen einheimischen find der mir den weg zum pilatus zeigt
> ...



Ich kann Dir da gar nicht helfen. Ich hätte mit Dir und Stefan mitfahren wollen. All zu viel mach ich hier mit dem Bike nicht, da ich immer noch nach D muss. Ich bin dann mal froh auch zu Hause sein zu können (also hier in der CH). Dass wir Beide jetzt keine Zeit haben....
Doch Du schaust Dich ja schon andersweitig um.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2010)

was bleibt mir übrig


----------



## caroka (13. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am Pilatus kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich wüsste nur einen User "Monsterwade" der sich immer dort herumtreibt. Aber ob der zur Zeit im Lande ist weiss ich nicht. Auf der Seite von "Red Orbiter" (www.trail.ch) gibt es auch einiges
> 
> http://www.trail.ch/tour/pilatus-runde.htm
> http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=46
> http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-nid-obwalden-pilatus-ii-002179.html



Von Red Orbiter hat er schon eine "Ermahnung". 

Ich war mit einem Veloclub in Laax dieses WE. Wir sind ein Stück die Downhillstrecke gefahren und unter anderem am Caumasee vorbei. Der sah ja g... aus. konditions- und kraftmässig bin ich ganz schön am Popo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Von Red Orbiter hat er schon eine "Ermahnung".
> 
> Ich war mit einem Veloclub in Laax dieses WE. Wir sind ein Stück die Downhillstrecke gefahren und unter anderem am Caumasee vorbei. Der sah ja g... aus. konditions- und kraftmässig bin ich ganz schön am Popo.


 
dito 

Hatte am Sa angerufen, wollte fragen ob ihr Lust habt auf Svognin.

Ist eine sehr schöne Runde zur Alp Flix, sollten wir mal angehen  Evtl. ergibt sich ja noch etwas im OKtober. DieBergbahnen sind meist noch bis mitte Oktober offen. Danach lädt das Tessin zum Biken 

Der Caumasee lädt ein zum reinspringen  ist aber auch im Hochsommer eher erfrischend 


Stefan


----------



## Sardic (13. September 2010)

Moin


----------



## caroka (13. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dito
> 
> Hatte am Sa angerufen, wollte fragen ob ihr Lust habt auf Svognin.
> 
> ...


Ah, Du warst das. Hatte den Anruf erst gestern spät entdeckt und wollte nicht so spät zurückrufen. Zumal ich nicht wusste wer es war.


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Ah, Du warst das. Hatte den Anruf erst gestern spät entdeckt und wollte nicht so spät zurückrufen. Zumal ich nicht wusste wer es war.


 
neue (alte) Nummer


----------



## caroka (13. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neue (alte) Nummer



Ich habe sie schon in meinem Organizer geändert. Im Handy speicher ich die Nummern nicht mehr. Tom hat Handys ich hab 2 (D+CH). Das ist zuviel. Mein Organizer ist auch wieder aus Papier. Mir war der elektronische Kram zu teuer und zu zeitaufwendig geworden. Da hab ich keinen Nutzen mehr gesehen. Alles nur Zeitfresser an denen sich die Industrie ne goldene Nase verdient. 

Hab ich heute einen schlechten Tag? .....eigentlich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich heute einen schlechten Tag? .....eigentlich nicht



Klingt aber so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2010)

eigentlich braucht man nur eine MAC und ein IPhone


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> eigentlich braucht man nur eine MAC und ein IPhone



Eine MAC(-Adresse) braucht man immer


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> eigentlich braucht man nur eine MAC und ein IPhone



yep


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2010)

Gute Nacht Ihr MACies


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2010)

happy birthday to you,
happy birthday to you,
happy birthday lieber zilli,
happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

gut oder?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2010)

alles gute auch von mir 

moin..


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2010)

moin

edit : auch von mir alles gute


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2010)

Moin Moin  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2010)

Moin 

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag an Zilli


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2010)

Moin,
von uns auch alles gute  (aber liest er noch hier, oder muss man einen Link zu den Freireitern setzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2010)

Noch 2 Tage und der Rest von Heute 

oder noch besser: Noch drei Tag und der Rest von Heute


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch 2 Tage und der Rest von Heute
> 
> oder noch besser: Noch drei Tag und der Rest von Heute  [i



Ja was denn nuuuuuu  sag doch einfach, ab Donnerstagabend kann dich die Welt mal gerne haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...kann dich die Welt mal gerne haben.



 Das möchte ich doch gar nicht


----------



## caroka (14. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> happy birthday to you,
> happy birthday to you,
> happy birthday lieber zilli,
> happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
> ...



Wow....um die Zeit kann ich noch nicht singen. 

Alles Gute Zilli zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. September 2010)

Auch von mir, alles Gute zum B-Day Zilli


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2010)

so hab mein neues ITable bekommen:






zwei drei Apps hab ich auch schon:






ist natürlich auch schon gejailbreakt wie man am nachrichtenapp und der Form sehen kann


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2010)

goil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2010)

N'abend 

Fertisch mit dem täglichen Ausdauersport 

... GN8


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2010)

gmoje

regnerisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. September 2010)

grad wollt ich dich wecken........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2010)

Moin 

Ziemlich regnerisch da draußen


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> grad wollt ich dich wecken........



musste früher aufstehn


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ziemlich regnerisch da draußen



korrekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2010)

schei$$ regnerisch da draussen 

Paper Tigers - Jerk it Out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Den Laden kenne ich doch auch noch aus meiner Jugend


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2010)

wo du dich so rumtreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo du dich so rumtreibst



... "rumgetrieben hast" trifft es wohl besser


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2010)

wer weiß, wer weiß ...


----------



## KurzerFlo (15. September 2010)

da ich heute auch mal um 5:45 Uhr rausmusste kann ich euch da nur zustimmen. In Hessen ists um die Uhrzeit arschkalt und ecklig Nass... Ausserdem ists "dunkel!"


----------



## Zilli (15. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...(aber liest er noch hier, oder muss man einen Link zu den Freireitern setzen)




 er liest mit und ich sach *Vielen Dank* für die Glückwünsche.
Ich war auch in der Eifel und bin 3 Std. von der Straße an der Lieser zw. Schladt und Großlittgen gestartet und Richtung Manderscheid gefahren (Wanderwege 23+93). Nach ca. 10 km (~3 km vor Manderscheid) mußte ich zeitbedingt jedoch schon umdrehen. Waren schöne Trails dabei, aber das laufende rauf und runter kostet doch ganz schön Zeit. Hier ein paar Fakten, Fakten, Fakten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nach ca. 10 km (~3 km vor Manderscheid) mußte ich zeitbedingt jedoch schon umdrehen.



Dann hast Du zumindest einen kleinen Teil der wirklich schönen Stellen erschnuppern können. Der richtig goile Teil des Lieserpfades ist wie von mir geschrieben um Manderscheid (ca. 5km S bis 3km N Manderscheid). Dein Ausgangspunkt war etwas unglücklich  



Zilli schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fakten, Fakten, Fakten



 Sind ganz nette Fotos - Ich bin damals einfach nicht zum Fotografieren gekommen 

Seit wann braucht es hier eigentlich Beweisfotos, damit einem geglaubt wird, dass ein Revier goil ist?    

Fertisch mit dem Sporteln für heute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2010)

n'Abend!

@ Lugga: was macht man mit so einem komischen Tisch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. September 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (15. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> musste früher aufstehn



oder später ins bett gehen......


----------



## Hopi (16. September 2010)

moin kinners,
so nun bin ich in Dräääääässssdddääääännn gelandet 
Schönes Zimmer, aber etwas viel Marmor im Bad. dafür gibt es eine Sprudelwanne im Bad


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. September 2010)

trocken, windig, dunkel, mild


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2010)

Moin 

... Der Rest von heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> so nun bin ich in Dräääääässssdddääääännn gelandet



 Armes Dresden, ihm bleibt wirklich auch nichts erspart  



Hopi schrieb:


> Schönes Zimmer, aber etwas viel Marmor im Bad. dafür gibt es eine Sprudelwanne im Bad



Taschenbergpalais?


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ... Der Rest von heute



dito


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin kinners,
> so nun bin ich in Dräääääässssdddääääännn gelandet
> Schönes Zimmer, aber etwas viel Marmor im Bad. dafür gibt es eine Sprudelwanne im Bad



Was machet er denn in tiefen Osten  down the Hill oder Foto die knips


----------



## ratte (16. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> down the Hill oder Foto die knips


Foto die knips! 
Lässt mich einfach alleine und schwärmt mir dann am Telefon von dem Sprudelgedöns rum, was er gleich heute morgen ausprobieren wollte. So er nicht ersoffen ist, hat er die nächsten Tage aber das volle Programm inkl. Pflichtsightseing usw.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Lässt mich einfach alleine.



Tust Du doch umgekehrt auch öfter  ;p



ratte schrieb:


> ... und schwärmt mir dann am Telefon von dem Sprudelgedöns rum, was er gleich heute morgen ausprobieren wollte.



Sowas probiert doch am Besten zu zweit aus


----------



## KurzerFlo (16. September 2010)

einen wunderschönen... 2h bis ins Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2010)

Bei mir entweder noch 1 1/2 h und eine Telco von zu Hause oder aber noch 3 Stunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. September 2010)

@wahltho
Radisson Gewandhaus, nicht schlecht der Bau  Teil 1 erledigt jetzt muss ich erst wieder um 20:00 Uhr ran.


----------



## ratte (16. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tust Du doch umgekehrt auch öfter  ;p


Jau, wir geben und quasi die Klinke in die Hand. Hopi kommt Samstag abend wieder und ich hau Sonntag ab. 


> Sowas probiert doch am Besten zu zweit aus


Theoretisch ja. Nur ist DD nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja. Nur ist DD nicht um die Ecke.



Wer hat denn von Dir gesprochen?  *duckundwech* 

Fertisch mit Sporteln


----------



## ratte (16. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von Dir gesprochen?  *duckundwech*


Komm Du mir mal vor die Flinte. 

Ich mach's mir jetzt mal bequem.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich mach's mir jetzt mal bequem.



Ich sitze auch mit dem IPad auf der Couch 

Edit: Und jetzt werde ich bald im Bett liegen - GN8


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Edit: Und jetzt werde ich bald im Bett liegen - GN8



mit ipad oder frau 

ich nehm heute mangels  mal mein iphone mit ins bett 

und du, ratte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. September 2010)

gn8 sagen mein iphone und ich


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2010)

moin moin

so spät und doch erster


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2010)

Guten Morgen 

1. Frei-Tag


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2010)

hab nach 8 wochen mein lappe wieder


----------



## ratte (17. September 2010)

8 Wochen? Das ist aber auch ordentlich.

Puh, endlich Wochenende.  Allerdings ein viel zu kurzes.  Hatte ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich auf Franzosen nicht so gut zu sprechen bin?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2010)

Na dann  hoffen wir mal, dass es hält


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Morgen früh geht's los


----------



## ratte (17. September 2010)

Viel Vergnügen.


----------



## Cynthia (17. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> Morgen früh geht's los





  Euch eine tolle Zeit mit hoffentlich schönem Wetter. Kommt heil zurück!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. September 2010)

Merci  

... Und GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2010)

Moin...

... Und tschüss


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2010)

In 2:30 h mache ichmich an die Verfolgung 

Moin Moin Taunusland


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2010)

moin

wünsche euch ne schöne zeit in wahrscheinlich wärmeren gefilden


----------



## ratte (18. September 2010)

Puh, der Winter muss im Anmarsch sein.
Berghoch ging in kurz ja noch ganz gut. Aber runter *brrrr* war's richtig schattig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2010)

Sin gut im Lub gelandet


----------



## Cynthia (18. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sin gut im Lub gelandet





Wie ist das Wetter?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2010)

Das Wetter ist sehr gut, gerade waren es noch 21 Grad, jetzt wird es etwas frisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. September 2010)

Stefan und Hansi sind auch gut angekommen. der erste Grosseinkauf ist erledigt und gleich wird gemeinsam gespachtelt und geplauscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2010)

Guten Morgen aus den sonnigen Gefilden des Südens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. September 2010)

guten morgen aus dem sonnigen aber schei$$ kaltem taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2010)

So: Ein leckeres Frühstück mit frischem Baguette, pain au chocolat & Croissant liegt hinter uns. Heute gibt es eine Einroll-Tour zur Failaise de La Madeleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2010)

Schöne Grüsse non der Falaise 

Super Wetter, super Stimmung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2010)

Wir sitzen gerade im Cafe in St. Sat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. September 2010)

Am Ende eines herrlichen Bike-Tages, nach einem leckeren Pasta-Abendessen, von Hansi und A. bereitet, sitzen wir vor dem Kamin und plauschen 

Gut Nacht nach D


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

morsche und gruß in die fremde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

frisch wirds heute


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

muss man sich wieder dran gewöhnen


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

mal mein buff suchen


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

noch 4


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

3


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

3


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

1


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

jetzt gehts los


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

juchu


----------



## Cynthia (20. September 2010)

in den warmen französischen Süden und einen speziell schönen Biketag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. September 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> in den warmen französischen Süden und einen speziell schönen Biketag!



 hätt ich das geahnt, hätte ich die k-frage hergeschenkt 

happy birthday auch von mir


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2010)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag


----------



## Maggo (20. September 2010)

einmal auch von mir nach dir! alles gute!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2010)

... Und Grüsse aus dem wieder mal sonnigen Süden


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2010)

Hoi Thomas, auch von mir alles Gute zum b'Day  

Wie schon wieder Sport


----------



## Hopi (20. September 2010)

Von uns auch alles gute  S ist gerade auch in F


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. September 2010)

schließe mich den Glückwünschen an.
und wünsche noch einen schönen sturzfreien Bikeurlaub!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2010)

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2010)

Wir sind zurück von einer sehr goilen Tour und alles sind platt 

Gleich wird gegrillt :daumenl:


----------



## caroka (20. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind zurück von einer sehr goilen Tour und alles sind platt
> 
> Gleich wird gegrillt :daumenl:



Ahhh Geburtstagswürstchen ....................oder Steaks?

Alles Gute Fürst von Fischbach. Feier noch schön und geniesse den Ehrentag.

Man wird schnell älter. Wurde mir gerade beim Theaterstück an der EDS bewusst als Fr. Hofmeister-Zey erzählte, dass sie schon 30 Jahre die Theater AG führt. Und ich kann mich noch an das erste Stück, der Sommernachtstraum, erinnern.


----------



## ratte (20. September 2010)

So, wieder im Lande und jetzt auch persönlich: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag allerwertester Fürst. 

Sagt mal, bei Euch in der Gegend wachsen doch bestimmt Feigen? Könntet Ihr mir einen kleinen Zweig (10-20 cm) mitbringen, falls Ihr irgendwo mal Pause macht und da so ein Baum rumsteht?
Das viel mir gestern Abend bei Sacre Coeur ein, nur wollte ich da nicht über das Geländer Steigen bei den ganzen Touris.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2010)

10 - 20cm Feigenzweig? - Frage des Mzaskar  

Um des Hopi Gemächt zu verdecken?


----------



## ratte (20. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> 10 - 20cm Feigenzweig? - Frage des Mzaskar
> 
> Um des Hopi Gemächt zu verdecken?



Dann hätte ich mindestens 30 cm bestellt und vom Stamm.

Nee, aber ich würde mir gerne eine neue Pflanze draus züchten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. September 2010)

We'll try our very Best 

... Und der Hopi hoffentlich auch 

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2010)

moin.
gibts die hoze immer noch an der schule


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Habe nach dem ganzen Grillgut (Steak, Würstchen, Schlegel) schlecht geschlafen.

Frühstückstisch ist gerichtet. Gleich geht's Baguette-holen-fahren


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2010)

denk an den feigenzweig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2010)

Eigentlich sollte es heute eine leichte Tour werden. Es wurde dann aber doch wieder recht heftig und alle bis auf Seb sind platt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es heute eine leichte Tour werden. Es wurde dann aber doch wieder recht heftig und alle bis auf Seb sind platt.



das kommt bei dem 1-2 Tage später...
dann ist er platt un der Rest wieder fit


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2010)

bin auch ohne große touren platt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2010)

... na dann Gute Nacht 

Wir plauschen noch vor dem Kamin


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2010)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2010)

Guten Morgen aus dem gewohnt sonnigen und warmen Süden 

Der Fürst ist schon wach, der Rest der Bargage pennt noch


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2010)

sonnig und warm haben wirs hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2010)

Von wegen pennen  

Guten Morgen Teutschland


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2010)

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Cafe in Apt 

Wieder liegt dien goile Tour mit genialen Trails hinter uns. Der Trail ab Caseneuve ist einfach episch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2010)

... Jetzt sitzen wir auf der Terrasse und schauen Sebs Helmvideo, die Glut vom Grill ist gleich fertisch und dann gibt's Fffllleeeiiissccchhhh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2010)

_*** Bäuerchen !!! ***_

Gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (22. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin.
> gibts die hoze immer noch an der schule



Inzwischen macht sie nur noch die T AG.


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

moin

heute muß ich den schweizern mal beine machen  haben die doch 3 ganze hasen in ihrem logo sind aber scheinbar alles andere als flexibel und flink


----------



## KurzerFlo (23. September 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen xD

Noch 7h arbeiten, dann ist Ende und....
Freitag gehts endlich in den Urlaub!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Taunus


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute muß ich den schweizern mal beine machen  haben die doch 3 ganze hasen in ihrem logo sind aber scheinbar alles andere als flexibel und flink



die eidgenossen sind so lahm, weil se nix selber machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KurzerFlo (23. September 2010)

seid ihr Beide gerade on Tour?


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die eidgenossen sind so lahm, weil se nix selber machen



Wir planen erst in Ruhe und mit Bedacht . Evtl muss noch die Einsprachfrist abgewartet werden


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

einer von uns ist auf tour, der andere im büro. rat mal wer wo ist


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir planen erst in Ruhe und mit Bedacht . Evtl muss noch die Einsprachfrist abgewartet werden



so siehts wohl aus. das sind wir germanen nicht gewöhnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2010)

KurzerFlo schrieb:


> seid ihr Beide gerade on Tour?



Eine Plauscherfraktion ist zur Zeit wieder im Luberon Biken.

Nach vier anstregenden Bike-Tagen ist heute aber ein Ruhetag angesagt.

Lediglich Hansi und Seb sind wieder On-Tour, heute aber auch nur kurz.


----------



## KurzerFlo (23. September 2010)

Der Fürst auf Reisen, soso. Und die zwei Hessen im Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

das war ja nach des fürsten letzten post einfach ...


----------



## KurzerFlo (23. September 2010)

da meine Computer eine sehr lange Leitung hat, dauert es rund 2minuten, bis ein Post von mir ankommt. Am Forum wirds wohl nicht liegen xD

Aber ich dachte mir schon das der Fürst auf Reisen ist, denn er schrieb weiter oben schon andeutungsweise so etwas!


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

reisen kann sich nur ein fürst leisten  und ein schweizer


----------



## ratte (23. September 2010)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: wir verreisen auch gleich über's Wochenende.  Nehmen aber unsere Zweitbehausung gleich mit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2010)

Heute machen Fürst & Co. mal den Faulen.

Gefolge und Fürstin erkunden per pedes den Colorado, der Fürst liest ein iBook (Unter Haien von Nele Neuhaus).


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind: wir verreisen auch gleich über's Wochenende.  Nehmen aber unsere Zweitbehausung gleich mit.



Wo geht es denn hin .... Mit der Zweitbehausung?


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

der fürst liest heimatromane 
cool, dass es die auch als ibook schon gibt 

hätte ich jetzt ein iphone, würd ich glatt mal shoppen gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fürst liest heimatromane
> cool, dass es die auch als ibook schon gibt



Na zumindest bis Seite 200 spielt dieser Krimi aber noch im neuen York 



wissefux schrieb:


> ... hätte ich jetzt ein iphone, würd ich glatt mal shoppen gehen



Wo ist denn des Fuxes iPhone?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Unser täglich Internet-Kontingent ist fast verbraucht und Ritter Mzaskar pennt & schnarcht schon auf dem Sofa vor dem Kamin


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo ist denn des Fuxes iPhone?



nach anfänglichem  von  wegen der kosten und überhaupt (sowas braucht man ja schließlich überhaupt nicht) hat  doch schnell spaß dran gefunden (wie erwartet ) und hat es prompt zwecks dienstreise in den hohen norden für ein paar tage entführt 

so sind se halt, die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. September 2010)

morsche. heute wirds feucht, habe deshalb gekniffen


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2010)

erneut ins luberon


----------



## KurzerFlo (24. September 2010)

morsche...


----------



## caroka (24. September 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach anfänglichem  von  wegen der kosten und überhaupt (sowas braucht man ja schließlich überhaupt nicht) hat  doch schnell spaß dran gefunden (wie erwartet ) und hat es prompt zwecks dienstreise in den hohen norden für ein paar tage entführt
> 
> so sind se halt, die


Ich bin nicht so......ich hätte es nicht mitgenommen. 



wissefux schrieb:


> erneut ins luberon



 Schon wieder eine Woche um?.....tatsächlich

Auch von mir Glückwünsche    und viel Spass.

Das heisst heute ist wieder Grillieren angesagt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2010)

auch von mir alles liebe zum Geburtstag Stefan, wir haben uns ja lange nicht gesehen  

Heute gibt es leichte Probleme mit der Telekom Infrastrukutr, aber dafür habe ich jetzt dien französische Datenkarte für mein iPad und meinen Router


----------



## Maggo (24. September 2010)

alles gute an euch feiermäuse......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2010)

Der für heute eigentlich vorhergesagte Regentag ist bisher ausgefallen, wir haben aber einen schönen Shopping-Tag in Apt eingelegt.

Hansi und ich hatten zum Lunch leckeres Tartar mit Fritten


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2010)

Ich habe heute gefaulenzt und schon mal dem Kamin angeworfen  habe ich mir schliesslich verdient


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:
			
		

> Hansi und ich hatten zum Lunch leckeres Tartar mit Fritten



jetzt bin ich aber neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber neidisch



Hättest ja mitkommen können.


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hättest ja mitkommen können.



Paperlafax


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Das heisst heute ist wieder Grillieren angesagt?



Auf besonderen Wunsch von Stefan gibt es heute Speggi Bolo 

... Mit schlappen 1,5 kg Rinderhack


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. September 2010)

auch von mir alles Gute!!


----------



## caroka (24. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf besonderen Wunsch von Stefan gibt es heute Speggi Bolo
> 
> ... Mit schlappen 1,5 kg Rinderhack



Wusste nicht, dass man Grillieren noch toppen kann. 

Das muss ja einen Pott gegeben haben...........und alles leer?

Morgen ist aber eine lange Tour angesagt, oder? 

Ihr Fresssäcke! 
Ja, ich bin neidisch.


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2010)

morsche. der taunus ist jetzt wieder feucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2010)

Moin 



caroka schrieb:


> Das muss ja einen Pott gegeben haben...........und alles leer?
> 
> Morgen ist aber eine lange Tour angesagt, oder?



Der Pott ist leer, heute gibt es für zwei eine kurze Tour an die Côte d'Azur, für Andere eine längere Tour nach ZH und für Einen eine ganz lange Tour über ZH nach FFM


----------



## caroka (25. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Der Pott ist leer, heute gibt es für zwei eine kurze Tour an die Côte d'Azur, für Andere eine längere Tour nach ZH und für Einen eine ganz lange Tour über ZH nach FFM



Verstehe
Dann allen gute Heimreise. In ZH regnet es.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2010)

Die Zwei sind gut a der Côte d'Azur gelandet und haben wieder mal saumässig Schwein gehabt mit der Ferienwohnung. Das bisher schönste und -ste Appartement and der Côte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2010)

... So jetzt chillen wir erstmal am Beach von St. Clair


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2010)

Ein Teil der Reisgruppe ist gut angekommen  musste jedoch feststellen, das die Jugend den Ständer im Auto vergessen hat


----------



## caroka (25. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Teil der Reisgruppe ist gut angekommen  musste jedoch feststellen, das die Jugend den Ständer im Auto vergessen hat



Vllt. kann man sich unter der Woche mal treffen. Fahre ja bald wieder gen D. Da kann ich den mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2010)

Hier stürmt es ganz schön. 

Wir waren gerade noch lecker Essen 

@Stefan: Wir waren wie geplant in dem kleinen Restaurant. Die hatten heute Ihren letzten Tag in dieser Saison 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. kann man sich unter der Woche mal treffen. Fahre ja bald wieder gen D. Da kann ich den mitnehmen.



Denke das lässt sich einrichten


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2010)

morsche


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2010)

mosche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2010)

Morsche aus dem sonnigen und windigen Süden


----------



## bone peeler (26. September 2010)

Hallo... ich melde mich nach 2 sehr schweren und vor allem traurigen Wochen auch mal wieder zurück.


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

Ein Potburri schöner Erinnerungen an eine Woche in der Provence


----------



## caroka (26. September 2010)

Sehr schön! Ich melde mich heute abend mal tel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2010)

So - Wir haben dann im neuen Revier eine erste schöne Einroll-Tour nach Cavaliare-Sur-Mer und zurück gemacht  

Der Wind hat nachgelassen und es ist ganz schön heiß hier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2010)

So, melde mich dann auch mal wieder als zuhause angekommen  soweit alles gut, nur die Bahn mal wieder zuverlässig unpünktlich...Heute ist Entspannung angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2010)

Dein Stativ liegt noch in meinem Wagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2010)

So A. Und ich waren noch per Pedes in LeLa und haben uns den Fährenfahrplan für die Inseln geholt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dein Stativ liegt noch in meinem Wagen



Das habe ich gestern schon mit bedauern festgestellt, aber ich denke, das werden wir schon irgendwie hinbekommen. Schicken aus CH lohnt fast nicht (NP 30), wenn du mal wieder in der Gegend bist...oder ab dem Saarland, das ist bestimmt günstiger als aus Zürich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .. aber ich denke, das werden wir schon irgendwie hinbekommen...



...



mzaskar schrieb:


> ... musste jedoch feststellen, das die Jugend den Ständer im Auto vergessen hat





caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. kann man sich unter der Woche mal treffen. Fahre ja bald wieder gen D. Da kann ich den mitnehmen.



MLH = MitLesenHilft (manchmal)  

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (26. September 2010)

N'Abend.
Auch wieder heil daheim gelandet.
Egal mit wem wir die letzten Tage Kontakt hatten, überall schien zumindest zeitweise die Sonne, nur im Harz hat's zwei Tage geschifft. 

Und wenn ich die Bilder da oben sehe ....


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2010)

morsche. heut mach ich mal wieder auf faul, da wohl noch viel regen kommen wird ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

MoinMoin

Ganz schön frisch draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2010)

MoinMoin!
Den wohl letzten regenfreien Halbtag mal nutzen um endlich mal wieder zu biken  gleich gehts in den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

Moin 

Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: Sommer, Sonne, Warm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2010)

sagg


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

Hier ist es eher herbstlich, sonnig und frisch


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2010)

herbstlich passt wenigstens in die jahreszeit :ätsch:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

Wir sine gerade on Tour. Ich sitze auf dem Berg und genieße die Aussicht auf das Mittelmeer


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sine gerade on Tour. Ich sitze auf dem Berg und genieße die Aussicht auf das Mittelmeer



Schliesse mich dem Fux an .... Sagg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

Der GR90 vom Col de Landon ins Tal der toten Frau - Ein Traum-Trail 

Jetzt geht's ab in die Eisdiele


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der GR90 vom Col de Landon ins Tal der toten Frau - Ein Traum-Trail
> 
> Jetzt geht's ab in die Eisdiele


 
Aber das wusstest du ja  oder ist das noch ein anderer den ich nicht kenne? 

Lass dir das Eis schmecken, nach dem Aufstuieg ist das allemal verdient


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2010)

zurück aus dem Taunus, hier ist es eher herbstlich frisch mit hoher Luftfeuchte - die Trails rutschig und ich vermiss mein Torque  
Fuxtanz-kl Feldi-gelber Balken-gr Feldi, xtrail, kl+gr Zacken
Aber da tut die warme dusche gleich doppelt gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber das wusstest du ja



Kann man aber nicht oft genug wiederholen   



mzaskar schrieb:


> Lass dir das Eis schmecken, nach dem Aufstuieg ist das allemal verdient



Done!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...und ich vermiss mein Torque



Wann hab' ich das denn bloß zum letzten Mal gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann hab' ich das denn bloß zum letzten Mal gesehen?


 
Da war doch dieses *plong* an dieser einen Mautstation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

Genau, jetzt wo Du es schreibst, fällt es mir wieder ein 

Apropos Maut: Télépéage gibt es übrigens auch für Ausländer, das hat mir unser Vermieter erklärt. Werde ich mir schnellstmöglich holen


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2010)

schau mal hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

Merci, aber brauche ich nicht, bzw. hatte ich schon  ; habe die aktuellsten Infos von unserem Vermieter, der selber Deutscher ist und Télépéage gerade abonniert hat  

Werde es mir auf der Rückfahrt wahrscheinlich gleich an einer ausgewiesenen Raststätte holen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (27. September 2010)

@mzaskar

Date ist okay.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2010)

moin. regen, dunkel, kalt. immerhin kaum wind


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2010)

Moin 



wahltho schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: Sommer, Sonne, Warm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

ahhh die Stimme aus dem Süden spricht schon wieder ...... 

Pass nur auf, sonst bekommst du noch Besuch in deinem Appartement 

Probier doch mal den GR90 in die andere Richtung  dann muss ich mir nächstes Jahr keine Schrammen holen


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ahhh die Stimme aus dem Süden spricht schon wieder ......
> 
> Pass nur auf, sonst bekommst du noch Besuch in deinem Appartement
> 
> Probier doch mal den GR90 in die andere Richtung  dann muss ich mir nächstes Jahr keine Schrammen holen


 
So Selbstzitat  

Ausserdem auf der Insel vor Hyeres (Ile de Porquerolles) sind Räder erlaubt


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2010)

Moin Kinners,

so sahen wir am Sonntag aus 










und so am Freitag


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

Na der Spanier wurde mal ausgeführt  Aber warum hast du ihn gleich so dreckig machen müssen  Das gibt doch Kratzer und defkte Lager mit dem ganzen Schmodder


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2010)

ich dachte, es wäre mal Zeit ihn von der Wand zu nehmen


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

Wie war es denn am WE? Hat es Spass gemacht, erster geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2010)

Melde mich dann auch mal wieder von der Cöte

Sitze gerade im Cafe am Strand mit Blick auf das Mittelmeer bei Kaffee und alkfreiem Bier


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Melde mich dann auch mal wieder von der Cöte
> 
> Sitze gerade im Cafe am Strand mit Blick auf das Mittelmeer bei Kaffee und alkfreiem Bier



bleib bloß dort...hier ist ja so ein bescheidenes wetter


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2010)

nur 23 von 41. Hatte einen kleinen Sturz der mich Zeit gekostet hat, sonst hätte ich es dieses mal in die Punkte geschafft.
Aber dafür das ich oben schon ohne Kraft losgefahren bin, bin ich mit dem erreichten ganz zufrieden. Spaß hat wir richtig viel  und Thale wird auch eine feste Größe in unserm Kalender, da die Orga super ist und das ganze Rennen richtig Spaß macht. Die Strecke ist nicht schwer, da Du nur ganz wenige kleine Sprünge hast (ausser Schlusssprung). Aber man braucht richtig kraft in den Beinen. Du kannst dort auch als nicht so guter Fahrer gute Zeiten schaffen, wenn Du halt auf den Tretstücken richtig Gas geben kannst. Aber der Schlamm war schon echt übel, ein Bekannter von uns meinte auch, dass der wie Kleber ist.


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an  vielleicht sehe ich euch jamal bei einem Rennen in der Nähe  Ich kaufe mir dann auch ein par Puschel zum wedeln


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bleib bloß dort...hier ist ja so ein bescheidenes wetter


 
der Schnee kommt näher  

kürzlich in den Bergen not far: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7600061&postcount=310


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bleib bloß dort...hier ist ja so ein bescheidenes wetter



Wenn das mal so einfach wäre 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2010)

moin. schon wieder dauerfeucht draussen. dachte, heute ginge es mal wieder


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Dauertrocken und warm


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2010)

und romatische Nacht auf der insel geplant=?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2010)

Wir waren gerade wieder On Tour und sitzen jetzt im Cafe. Auf Grind eider Wildschweinjagd mussten wir einen 5 km Umweg fahren.

Es ist sehr warm.

Auf eine der Inseln wollen wir morgen, wird aber wohl nur ein Tagesausflug werden.


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2010)

Dafür habe ich für Samstag meinen ersten Nachtritt, für diese Hälfte des Jahres, geplant  Mittags gemütlich ueber Felder und Fluren radeln und die Aussicht auf die weissen Berge in mich aufsaugen. Gegen 19:00 ist dann ein Stop bei einem kleinen, etwas abgelgenen Lokal geplant. Dort werde ich sicher eine leckere und vor allem frische Forelle verspeissen. Dazu wird es wohl einen schönen Weisswein geben. Danach werden die Lampen umgeschnallt (evtl. auch die GoPro) und es wird ueber ein paar Trails durch den Wald gemütlich nach Hause geritten 

Zuerst dachte ich einen Ausflug zu diesem Lokal mit Käsefondue zu machen ..... aber es hat noch keinen Schnee 

so jetzt dürt ihr alle neidig sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2010)

jemand am Sonntag Lust auf KH? Wetter soll ganz gut werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2010)

Heute Abend gab's Moules-Frites und eine Meeresfrüchteplatte 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2010)

Heute Abend gab's Moules-Frites und eine Meeresfrüchteplatte 

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2010)

morgääääääääääähn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Sommer,...


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

und ?? Schiffchen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und ?? Schiffchen fahren



 Yepp


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

Schiff ahoi  und verlauft euch nicht


----------



## KurzerFlo (30. September 2010)

Salut!


----------



## bone peeler (30. September 2010)

Salve


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

ganz schön einsilbig heute .....

Wo bleibt denn unser Seemann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn unser Seemann



Seemann und Seefrau sitzen gerade auf der Fähre auf der Rückfahrt von Port-Cros.

Sehr schöne Insel

Die Kraxelei war ziemlich anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2010)

Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt



Hat es sich in der Tat  

Schade, dass man da nicht Biken darf, das wären geniale Trails


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2010)

Salade Niçoise, Tartare-Frites und eine Crème Brulée konnten den Hunger stillen 

Boah bin ich platt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2010)

moin
was soll man sagen. mild, dunkel, nass, regen, .... mit andere worten : herrlich


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2010)

Bonjour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Salade Niçoise, Tartare-Frites und eine Crème Brulée konnten den Hunger stillen
> 
> Boah bin ich platt.
> 
> Gute Nacht



Ich sehe schon, der Fürst futtert sich durch französische Küche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt erholt der Fürst sich gerade erstmal bei einem Grand Café von einem mehr als einstündigen Declathon Besuch, während die Fürstin nach dem Decathlon jetzt gerade den nächstgelegenen Carrefour leerkauft  

Wenigstens konnte der Fürst hier jetzt auch wieder ein Kontingent an SFR iPad Tickets erstehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, der Fürst futtert sich durch französische Küche



Das kleine Restaurant "Les Sables d'Or" unten in St. Clair ist sehr gut. Da werden A. und ich morgen Abend zum Abschluss nochmal hingehen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Liste für das nächste Jahr  

Decathlon = neue Kleider für die Fürstenfamilie
Carrefour = der Bauch will auch etwas abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Decathlon = neue Kleider für die Fürstenfamilie



Neue Sportkleider 

... und nur für die Fürstin, der Fürst hat nichts erstanden.


----------



## bone peeler (1. Oktober 2010)

Ahoi...

Btw: Wie sind denn die Sachen von Decathlon? Also Qualitätsmässig?


----------



## ratte (1. Oktober 2010)

Kann nur über ältere Klamotten (alles von 2003) berichten.
Radhose eher mäßig, aber lag an der Passform, Laufschirts (zum Radfahren benutzt) habe ich nach 6 Jahren entsorgt wegen Geruchsbelästigung beim Schwitzen , Fleeceweste ist immer noch in Gebrauch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht 

Wir haben uns bei den Vermietern festgequatscht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2010)

... Und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2010)

Aber lange geschlafen heute  

Was steht denn auf dem Plan?? Nochmal hoch auf den Berg oder eher chillen am Strand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wir liegen gerade schon in der Nackischbadebucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2010)

So, Auto ist schon tlw. gepackt 

Der Versender-Bike-Hobel von Seb ist auch wieder aufgetaucht  

Gleich geht es noch ins Les Sables d'Or zum Urlaubs-Abschluss-Dinner  

... und dann geht es Morgen leider Heim in den verf*ckten mitteleuropäischen Herbst


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2010)

morgen früh gehts um 9 Uhr nach Bad Kreuznach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spass und passt auf Euch auf 

Morgen Früh um Acht geht es ab in den Taunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2010)

Moin und bis später


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2010)

moin !
der fürst bringt zum glück das gute wetter mit und schickt schon einen teil davon voraus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2010)

So meine Untertanen, Fürst und Fürstin sind wieder im Taunus angekommen 

Die Fahrt verlief problemlos, ohne Staus und Wartezeiten an den Mautstellen mit einem 120er-Schnitt, womit diedie 1.160km in weniger als 10 Stunden erledigt waren ...

... und alle drei Zwei-Räder sind ebenfalls wohbehalten wieder angekommen


----------



## ratte (3. Oktober 2010)

Willkommen zurück. 

Allerdings wird der Taunus nicht mit denselben Witterungsbedingungen aufwarten können, wie es Fürst und Fürstin nun gewöhnt sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2010)

Na zur Zeit erleichtert das heimatliche Wetter die Assimilation zumindest etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2010)

morsche! mild, aber strammer frischer ostwind 
der taunus ist nich recht matschig, könnte bei der wetterlage aber durchaus nochmal schön trocken werden ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

Ein strammer Wind blies gestern bereits auf der Rückfahrt durch die französischen Ländereien.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

Moinmoin ihr Taunusbewohnerinnen und Bewohner 

Gestriges Kontrastprogramm zu dem schönen Wetter in den Föhnlagen 





Fuss des Rhoneglestscher's auf 2700m

und mein neues Feriendomizil mit eingebautem Schutz gegen unerwünschte Plagegeister  Aber ihr seid natürlich herzlichst willkommen 





Die Aussicht von der Terasse ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2010)

welcome back wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2010)

Merci beaucoup 

Wann willst Du denn Dein Versender-Bike und Deinen Ständer abholen?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2010)

@zaskar: werd nächste woche, wenns wetter passt, nochmal den pilatus angehen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zaskar: werd nächste woche, wenns wetter passt, nochmal den pilatus angehen


 
was heisst nächste Woche??


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was heisst nächste Woche??



nächste woche heißt am 12.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend 

@Mzaskar: Schöne Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2010)

war günstig zu kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2010)

moin. zweiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

Was ist denn mit Stefan los?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2010)

in der schweiz gehen die uhren anders


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> in der schweiz gehen die uhren anders



 Stimmt: Sie gehen langsamer, deshalb war es dort erst kurz nach Drei


----------



## KurzerFlo (5. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen den Herren Fürst und Fuchs


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Was ist denn mit Stefan los?





wissefux schrieb:


> in der schweiz gehen die uhren anders





wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt: Sie gehen langsamer, deshalb war es dort erst kurz nach Drei



Nee Nachtschicht  Daten Migration   

Jetzt Guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!
Der Ernst des Lebens hat mich wieder...
@ Stefan: danke fürs Schneiden, schön gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Stefan: danke fürs Schneiden, schön gemacht



 Simmt - Hatte ich glatt übersehen 

@Crazy: Wann willst Du den Dein Versender-Bike und Deinen Ständer abholen?


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> in der schweiz gehen die uhren anders





wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt: Sie gehen langsamer,



Stimmt gar nicht. Ich habe hier eine uralte Uhr. 
Die geht auch heute noch viel schneller, als all die Modernen Schickmicki Uhren... 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2010)

... na dann  

@Igg, Seb: Wie war denn eigentlich KH am letzten Sonntag?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na dann
> 
> @Igg, Seb: Wie war denn eigentlich KH am letzten Sonntag?



anfangs noch leicht rutschig ( wie befürchtet)
aber im großen und ganzen...

TRAUMHAFT


----------



## bone peeler (5. Oktober 2010)

Salve...

me hat sich einen neuen Monitor gegönnt... so macht das Computeln gleich viel mehr Spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2010)

@Bone: Wie groß ist er denn, der Neue?

@Stefan: Dein Luberon-Film ist echt saumässig- geworden  - Congratulations & Merci Beaucoup 

@Gute Nacht 

Wir haben seit heute ein ganz süsses, rotweiss getigerters, verschmustes, Katzenbaby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

DankeDanke, vielleicht gibt es ja noch etwas rockiges vom Rest


----------



## karsten13 (5. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> TRAUMHAFT


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2010)

moin. lets go bike ...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2010)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2010)

facebook ist down


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2010)

... hoffentlich endgültig


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2010)

geht schon wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2010)

Schade


----------



## bone peeler (6. Oktober 2010)

Morsche!

@ Fürst: 22". Ich wollte erst nen 24er aber der wäre dann viel zu groß geworden. Ist ein Samsung Syncmaster geworden. Der hat nun meinen lange überfälligen 15" (schäm) abgelöst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> anfangs noch leicht rutschig ( wie befürchtet)
> aber im großen und ganzen...
> 
> TRAUMHAFT



ist der weg vom roten fels runter wieder geöffnet?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist der weg vom roten fels runter wieder geöffnet?



Er ist fahrbar


----------



## Maggo (6. Oktober 2010)

wann geht's wieder hin? der werte herr zilli und meinereiner wollten ja im oktober nochmal........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hhmm - KH vor dem Winter nochmal, das wäre in der Tat nicht schlecht.

Der wirklich interessante Teil der Rothenfelsabfahrt war übrigens m.W. die ganze Zeit offen. Lediglich das Stück mit dem Tunnel nach den Kehren bis zu der kleinen Hütte war gesperrt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann geht's wieder hin? der werte herr zilli und meinereiner wollten ja im oktober nochmal........





wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmm - KH vor dem Winter nochmal, das wäre in der Tat nicht schlecht.
> 
> Der wirklich interessante Teil der Rothenfelsabfahrt war übrigens m.W. die ganze Zeit offen. Lediglich das Stück mit dem Tunnel nach den Kehren bis zu der kleinen Hütte war gesperrt.




ich fliege am Sonntag für 2 Wochen nach Hamburg

ich würde auch nochmal gern nach KH 
könnte frühstens am 24 okt wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fliege am Sonntag für 2 Wochen nach Hamburg



So, so: Heutzutage fliegt man als Stift schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so: Heutzutage fliegt man als Stift schon




chefazubi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2010)

... na dann mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2010)

Ohne viele Worte zu verlieren, schliesse mich den Vorschreibern vorbehaltlos an


----------



## KurzerFlo (7. Oktober 2010)

Gude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fliege am Sonntag für 2 Wochen nach Hamburg
> 
> ich würde auch nochmal gern nach KH
> könnte frühstens am 24 okt wieder.



Würde auch gern nochmal!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2010)

Îch glaub' ich hol' mir 'nen MacBook Pro und hau Windows 7 drauf


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Îch glaub' ich hol' mir 'nen MacBook Pro und hau Windows 7 drauf


 
Nee lass das lieber .... das ist doch doof lieber mit Mac arbeiten ist eh viel schöner ... WIN höchstens in einer VM für das notwendigste (Polar, Garmin)

Sonst kannst du es auch mir schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2010)

spalter 

jetzt geht´s um das schicksal unserer trails. also daumen drücken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> spalter
> 
> jetzt geht´s um das schicksal unserer trails. also daumen drücken



drücke ich, wo gehts denn darum? Ich bekomm ja gar nix mit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin!
erster...schon blöd so ein geräuschintensiver Mitbewohner mit seinen volltrunkenen Gästen - was hab ich verbrochen? Ja, morgen bzw. später sind Vorlesungen...


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2010)

moin.
crazy, es geht um die trailblockaden vom forst usw. hier im forum gibts ne interessengemeinschaft, wo man sich  für freischalten lassen muss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne interessengemeinschaft, wo man sich  für freischalten lassen muss.



ig "feldbergregion"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ig "feldbergregion"



 Ich kenn' nur IG Farben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

Macbook Pro ist bestellt und wird morgen geliefert


----------



## bone peeler (8. Oktober 2010)

Morsche... noch 2 1/2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Macbook Pro ist bestellt und wird morgen geliefert


 

Sagg


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sagg



aber echt. wahrscheinlich in 17 ". na ja fürst ist fürst und volk bleibt volk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber echt. wahrscheinlich in 17 ". na ja fürst ist fürst und volk bleibt volk



15 Zoll, 2,54GHZ, 4 GB RAM & 500GB Festplatte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> 15 Zoll, 2,54GHZ, 4 GB RAM & 500GB Festplatte.



Und gleich bestell' ich noch einen Key für Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## wissefux (8. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und gleich bestell' ich noch einen Key für Windows 7 Home Premium



tues nicht


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2010)

das arme macbook


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und gleich bestell' ich noch einen Key für Windows 7 Home Premium



Der Key ist schon da


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2010)

wie installierst du es denn?? mit Parallels?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2010)

Du schreckst ja vor nichts zurück 

Bei mir läuft es in einer VM (Parallels) und das sehr gut. Mit Parallels hast du dann die Windowsfenster direkt auf der Mac Oberfläche ..... und kannst Cut & Paste machen und anderen Unsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie installierst du es denn?? mit Parallels?



Weiis ich noch nicht genau, werde mir den Mac mit dem Original OS mal anschauen.

Vllt. erstmal Win 7 mit Bootcamp parallel und dann möge das bessere OS gewinnen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiis ich noch nicht genau, werde mir den Mac mit dem Original OS mal anschauen.
> 
> Vllt. erstmal Win 7 mit Bootcamp parallel und dann möge das bessere OS gewinnen


 
ich kann dir Parallels wärmstens empfehlen ich betreibe damit meine Polarsoftware, welche ich direct aus dem MacOS starten kann ....

So kannst du das beste aus beiden Welten geniesen  so sagt zumindest die Werbung von Parallels 

Aber im ernst ein Macbook kaufen und es dann mit Windows befruchten als einzieges OS ..... schäm dich 

Aber lade dir mal die Testversion und probier es aus 

Und mit der OS SW ..... alles ist einfacher und Treiber braucht es auch keine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber im ernst ein Macbook kaufen und es dann mit Windows befruchten als einzieges OS ..... schäm dich



Nö - Für mich heisst das nur u.U. sich das Beste aus beiden Welten rauspicken.

Ich find' die Apple-Geräte , aber software-seitig ist mir Apple eigentlich zu proprietär 

... aber schauen wir mal, ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem die Woche über nur Zeit für Spin-Trainern war, wird es Morgen Nachmittag wohl mal wieder in den Taunus gehen 

Ich sage dann mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2010)

dann hat post 6231 wohl mit mangelnder frischluftzufuhr zu tun. da bin ich echt beruhigt, dass es noch aussicht au fheilung gibt.

guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen 



Maggo schrieb:


> da bin ich echt beruhigt, dass es noch aussicht auf heilung gibt.



Das weiss ich nicht, ob es die noch gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich kann dir Parallels wärmstens empfehlen ich betreibe damit meine Polarsoftware, welche ich direct aus dem MacOS starten kann ....
> 
> ...




Marlon hat auch paralles auf seinem macbook. für die meiste software ist das mehr als ausreichend. er spielt aber auch postale (onlinegame) im internet und dafür ist's nicht ausreichend...keine flüssigen bewegungen mehr...es ruckelt doch erheblich. wir wollen 7 jetzt zusätzlich über bootcamp installieren...wissen nur noch nicht wie wir das mit der kindersicherung unter windoof machen?!

ich hätte gerne nen memstick für die kiddies auf dem ein tageszeitkonto eingerichtet werden kann. egal ob win oder mac benutzt wird, sie dürfen nur dran wenn ihr zeitkonto für diesen tag noch nicht abgelaufen ist.
gibt's sowas?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2010)

1. Post vom Macbook


----------



## bone peeler (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin... bin schon zurück von einer kleinen Runde ums Dorf


----------



## wondermike (9. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> 1. Post vom Macbook



Soso. Dann bist Du also auch zur dunklen Seite übergewechselt. 

Ach ja, Tach zusammen. Mich gibt's auch noch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Mike, der lebt also tatsächlich auch noch  

Tja, ich bin zumindest schon halb (hardware-mässig) zur dunklen Seite übergelaufen    

A. und ich haben heute Nachmittag auch noch eine herrliche Tour durch den Taunus gedreht


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Soso. Dann bist Du also auch zur dunklen Seite übergewechselt.



wer nicht wechselt, wird ins rheinische flachland verbannt 

so, wieder mal freunde erfolgreich unter die haube gebracht 
hoffe, dass ich morgen nochmal den herbstlichen taunus nutzen kann, um das soeben angefutterte wieder halbwegs zu verarbeiten


----------



## wondermike (9. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Mike, der lebt also tatsächlich auch noch




Na ja, zur Zeit existiere ich eher.



wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin zumindest schon halb (hardware-mässig) zur dunklen Seite übergelaufen



Ich spüre noch Gutes in Dir. Du musst dagegen ankämpfen... 



wissefux schrieb:


> wer nicht wechselt, wird ins rheinische flachland verbannt



Das war jetzt fies.


----------



## wissefux (9. Oktober 2010)

ach mike, nicht weinen. die dunkle seite ist nur wenige mausklicks entfernt und damit auch der weg in die wunderschönen taunushöhen 
komm, trau dich


----------



## Zilli (9. Oktober 2010)

Guuude,


Maggo schrieb:


> wann geht's wieder hin? der werte herr zilli und meinereiner wollten ja im oktober nochmal........


willst Du Dir (und *mir*) das wirklich antuen 



also so am 24.10. ginge; am 17.10. wäre der Chef-Azubi (Fachwort: Assistent des GF's) noch nicht da und am 31.10. kann ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2010)

... na dann mal Gute Nacht   

Noch lebt das OS X auf dem Macbook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2010)

... und schon wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2010)

yep. guten morgen ...
der taunus ruft. wetter gut, aber verdammt frisch im schatten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich installiere gerade Windows 7 unter Parallels


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2010)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> willst Du Dir (und *mir*) das wirklich antuen
> 
> ...





wäre schön wenn das nochmal klappt


----------



## bone peeler (10. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich installiere gerade Windows 7 unter Parallels





schee wars in taunus 
bis auf einen alten depp am kocherfels, der uns anschnauzte und sich wie ein kind gefreut hat, dass der forst ja schon dran ist und wir bald nicht mehr fahren dürften


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2010)

so ich mach mich mal ab nach HH
Flieger warten nicht.
hoffe das klappt am 24 okt mit KH )

bis dann ciao!


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich installiere gerade Windows 7 unter Parallels



na dann, wir lesen uns in ein paar tagen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn das nochmal klappt



Ja, wäre es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


>





Maggo schrieb:


> na dann, wir lesen uns in ein paar tagen



Ihr habt anscheinend vor allen Dingen Eines - Nämlich keine Ahnung 

Lest erstmal nach, was Parallels ist. Ich nutze einige Anwendungen, die nur unter Windows laufen, dafür brauche ich Parallels mit Win 7


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr habt anscheinend vor allen Dingen Eines - Nämlich keine Ahnung
> 
> Lest erstmal nach, was Parallels ist. Ich nutze einige Anwendungen, die nur unter Windows laufen, dafür brauche ich Parallels mit Win 7



ich hab mir jetzt auch windows 7 bestellt. wenn ich das aufs armaturenbrett lege darf ich auf den behindertenparkplätzen stehen.........


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich mach mich mal ab nach HH
> Flieger warten nicht.
> hoffe das klappt am 24 okt mit KH )
> 
> bis dann ciao!





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wäre schön wenn das nochmal klappt





Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> willst Du Dir (und *mir*) das wirklich antuen
> 
> ...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ja, wäre es



so, am 24 bin ich raus, sagt mein lehnsherr. alternativen??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, am 24 bin ich raus, sagt mein lehnsherr. alternativen??



14.11. ? im ersten Schnee


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr habt anscheinend vor allen Dingen Eines - Nämlich keine Ahnung
> 
> Lest erstmal nach, was Parallels ist. Ich nutze einige Anwendungen, die nur unter Windows laufen, dafür brauche ich Parallels mit Win 7



Und?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und?



Läuft super 

Parallels und Win 7 waren in ca. 20 Minuten installiert.

Der Coherence Modus ist genial; die Programme laufen so, also würden sie direkt unter OS X ausgeführt 

Quicken 2011 und Polar liessen sich ohne Probleme installieren und laufen perfekt. 

Einziges Manko: Ich brauche noch einen IRDA-USB-Dongle fürs Macbook, weil der eingebaut IRDA-Adapter read-only ist.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (10. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich brauche noch einen IRDA-USB-Dongle fürs Macbook, weil der eingebaut IRDA-Adapter read-only ist.



IRDA? Is ja voll Old School. Wofür braucht man heutzutage denn sowas?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> IRDA? Is ja voll Old School. Wofür braucht man heutzutage denn sowas?



Polar  hat nichts mit MAC zu tun


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2010)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2010)

MoinMoin

One Day, Two Trails

Luberon 2010


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

Heute mal lange geschlafen 

Backup auf mein QNAP NAS mit Time Machine habe ich gestern auch ans Laufen bekommen 

Hatte eine Anleitung im Inet dazu gefunden


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren.
Wir sind wieder da, Sabine ist ganz und wurde erste in ihrer Klasse der alten Damen .

Ich habe am Freitag bewiesen das es noch deutsche Stukas gibt  und konnte mich trotz Schulterprellung und ausgelassen Training in der ersten Hälfte des Feldes von 18 Leuten halten.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen die Damen und Herren.
> Wir sind wieder da, Sabine ist ganz und wurde erste in ihrer Klasse der alten Damen .
> 
> Ich habe am Freitag bewiesen das es noch deutsche Stukas gibt  und konnte mich trotz Schulterprellung und ausgelassen Training in der ersten Hälfte des Feldes von 18 Leuten halten.



Meinen Glückwünsche  Zum ersten Platz  zum guten Ergebnis  und zum gesund bleiben


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwünsche  Zum ersten Platz  zum guten Ergebnis  und zum gesund bleiben



yep, kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## bone peeler (11. Oktober 2010)

Morsche!


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und zum gesund bleiben



Dafür muss sie jetzt mein Gejammer ertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dafür muss sie jetzt mein Gejammer ertragen



Da ist so doch inzwischen wohl schon dran gewöhnt


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ist so doch inzwischen wohl schon dran gewöhnt



ich bin steigerungsfähig


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> One Day, Two Trails
> 
> Luberon 2010


 
kurze Frage ..... funzt der Link?????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

Yepp - Der Link funzt.

Ich habe gerade noch bei Amazon die Apple Bluetooth Maus und den 2.0er Polar IRDA USB-Stick bestellt


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2010)

haste eigentlich den i5 oder i7 genommen ?

bei mir wirds vielleicht bald ein neuer imac. den gibts aber erst mal in 21,5" nur in i3. vielleicht tut sich bei der nächsten keynote ja was ... die mac book pros sind da etwas fortschrittlicher, dafür hat der imac mehr speicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> haste eigentlich den i5 oder i7 genommen ?



...



wahltho schrieb:


> 15 Zoll, 2,54GHZ, 4 GB RAM & 500GB Festplatte.



= i5 

Die 2,66 GHZ Varinante ist i7.




wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir wirds vielleicht bald ein neuer imac. den gibts aber erst mal in 21,5" nur in i3. vielleicht tut sich bei der nächsten keynote ja was ... die mac book pros sind da etwas fortschrittlicher, dafür hat der imac mehr speicher



'Nen stationären Rechner brauch' ich nun wirklich überhaupt nicht mehr, in das MacBook Pro kann man bis zu 8 Gig reinstopfen. 4 Gig reichen aber völlig aus.


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

ich habe mich letztens mit einem unterhalten, der hat den 27" und meinte, er könne sich in den Popo beissen, weil er nicht die 7er CPU genommen hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

So: Office 2010 für Mac ist auch bei Amazon vorbestellt


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in das MacBook Pro kann man bis zu 8 Gig reinstopfen. 4 Gig reichen aber völlig aus.



ja, aber anscheinend "nur" ne 500 gb festplatte. da würde ich schon gerne zukunftsorientiert auf 1tb gehen. am arbeitsspeicher von 4gb würde ich auch erst mal nix ändern, aber wer weiß schon, ob net schon bald 8gb für manch anwendung sein müssen ...

der 27 zöller ist mir irgendwie zu groß. 21,5 sind schon ok und ne schöne steigerung zu meinem 17 er ...
fürs mobile couch surfing wäre mir dann das ipad lieber als ein macbook ... ipad + imac = macbookpro 15, zumindest preislich gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, aber anscheinend "nur" ne 500 gb festplatte.



... dafür hab' ich ja noch 4 Terrabyte in meinem NAS

... die 500 Gig Platte krieg ich daher nie und nimmer voll, mir hätte auch eine 320 Gig Platte mehr als gereicht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde auch ein IPad auf dem Weihnachtswunschzettel setzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich werde auch ein IPad auf dem Weihnachtswunschzettel setzen



iPad ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr' gleich mal zum Diehl die Winterschluppen auf mein Spassmobil schrauben lassen, da dürfte angesichts des schönen Wetters und der milden Witterung noch wenig los sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahr' gleich mal zum Diehl die Winterschluppen auf mein Spassmobil schrauben lassen, ...



 Done - Ohne Wartezeiten erledigt 

@Mzaskar: Heute habe ich von APRR bereits die Vertragsunterlagen und die Sensorplakette für die Telepeage, die ich letzte Woche bestellt hatte, erhalten


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Heute habe ich von APRR bereits die Vertragsunterlagen und die Sensorplakette für die Telepeage, die ich letzte Woche bestellt hatte, erhalten


 
welches Abo hast du genomen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welches Abo hast du genommen?



Liber-T Balade


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2010)

schau mal .... evtl Anregungen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Oktober 2010)

liest sich hier stark wie vorweihnachtliches Power-Shopping


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2010)

dito


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2010)

moin. frisch heute da draussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin, Moin 

Webasto läuft


----------



## bone peeler (12. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Webasto läuft


 
Immer noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer noch



Nein - Immer nur 30 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Magic Mouse von Apple ist einfach nur  und der Polar IRDA Adapter funktioniert auch perfekt unter Parallels/Win 7


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Magic Mouse von Apple ist einfach nur  und der Polar IRDA Adapter funktioniert auch perfekt unter Parallels/Win 7



Noch  find ich das Teil Musste mich zwar etwas daran gewöhnen, aber jetzt liebe ich es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch  find ich das Teil Musste mich zwar etwas daran gewöhnen, aber jetzt liebe ich es



So ein Ding, nur in kleiner, hat ja das Macbook Pro. Da ich das Macbook ja jetzt einige Tage ohne Maus benutzt habe, hatte ich ausgiebig Gelegenheit zum Ausprobieren.

So richtig konnte ich mich aber nicht daran gewöhnen. 

Ich brauche am PC/Laptop eben eine Maus


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2010)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2010)

dito


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ein Ding, nur in kleiner, hat ja das Macbook Pro. Da ich das Macbook ja jetzt einige Tage ohne Maus benutzt habe, hatte ich ausgiebig Gelegenheit zum Ausprobieren.
> 
> So richtig konnte ich mich aber nicht daran gewöhnen.
> 
> Ich brauche am PC/Laptop eben eine Maus



Ist schon bedeutend angenhemer und auch grösser und hat die selbe Neigung wie die Tastatur 

Gute Nachte


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2010)

morsche. es wird immer frischer ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

Bald wird es den ersten Frost geben.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

Morsche Taunusland  und alles frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2010)

verdammt frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und alles frisch



...  so frisch, dass die auf der Strasse geparkten Autos zugefrorene Scheiben hatten 

Vierrädrig oben ohne nach FFM war aber dank Webasto und Airscarf in Stufe 3 im Pullover sehr angenehm


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2010)

gibts eigentlich ne webasto auch fürs bike  airstream gibts irgendwie immer, nur selten warm 

die rettung läuft  live hier auf n-tv


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> die rettung läuft  live hier auf n-tv



Was für ein Bohei um diese armen verschütteten Kumpel, ...

... ich möchte aber nicht wissen, wieviele Menschen in der gleichen Zeit bei irgendwelchen Bürgerkriegsscharmützeln auf der Welt ums Leben gekommen sind, über die kein Schwein berichtet hat 

Typisch Medienrummel eben


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2010)

morgen 

isch abe auch neue Computerteile bestellt  ja, ja, für einen wunderbaren Fileserver.
Jetzt überlege ich nur ob ich weiter mein XP nutzen soll, oder auf Win 7 gehe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> isch abe auch neue Computerteile bestellt  ja, ja, für einen wunderbaren Fileserver.



Da hätte ich mir lieber gleich was Professionelles geholt, zum Beispiel von QNAP.



Hopi schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich nur ob ich weiter mein XP nutzen soll, oder auf Win 7 gehe.



Wenn schon Windoof und nicht Linux, dann wenigstens Win 7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2010)

Gude Morsche...


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2010)

Nas Systeme sind zu teuer, abgesehen davon zu klein und ich nutze ihn noch als Bürorechner für die Buchhaltung. 
Ich glaube ich lasse Xp weiter drauf, da kenne ich meine Baustellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nas Systeme sind zu teuer, abgesehen davon zu klein



Das ist Quatsch.



Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich lasse Xp weiter drauf,..



Und das auch.

Aber jeder muss selber wissen, was er sich antut.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

NAS oder ähnliches steht bei mir auch noch an  mit den GoPro filmchen werden Festplatten sehr schnell voll 

Jetzt ueberlege ich gerade nehme ich diese Apple dingens mit Festplatte und WLAN oder besorge ich mir eine reine NAS oder einen MaC mini .... .... obwohl dann muss ich eh mein WLAN aufbohren damit noch alle services (Music, I-Net, Sicherung) super flutschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... diese Apple dingens mit Festplatte und WLAN ...



Du meinst dies Time Capsule Dinger?


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2010)

Um Windows komme nicht rum, ich brauche meine Buchhaltungssoftware und als Druckserver arbeite er ja auch noch. 

Ich habe ja auch nur Big Tower, Mainboard, CPU, kleine Grafik, RAM gebraucht. Den Rest habe ich noch hier inkl. neuer Platten, aber leider keinen Platz im alten Gehäuse.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe dies apple dingens bestellt, musste eh mal mein netzwerk aufhübschen  

Zur daten sicherung nutze ich 2 x 1 TB raid 0 direkt am Mac ....
Mit nehme ich dann zum sharen von dateien zwischen MacBook, IMac und Iphone .... sollte klappen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe dies apple dingens bestellt, musste eh mal mein netzwerk aufhübschen



Nochmal: Du meinst Time Capsule?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich überleg' momentan, mir das gleiche QNAP NAS nochmal zu holen, es in den Keller zu stellen und dann zur Datensicherung eine Spiegelung vom ersten auf das zweite NAS aufzusetzen  

... fast schon eine Desaster-tolerante Konfiguration, aber auch nur fast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mir das gleiche QNAP NAS nochmal zu holen, ...



 Done - 2. QNAS 439 Pro II Gehäuse ist bestellt (DAX über 6.400  )

... die Platten hab' ich ja schon zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmal: Du meinst Time Capsule?


 
na so heisst das Dingens


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überleg' momentan, mir das gleiche QNAP NAS nochmal zu holen, es in den Keller zu stellen und dann zur Datensicherung eine Spiegelung vom ersten auf das zweite NAS aufzusetzen
> 
> ... fast schon eine Desaster-tolerante Konfiguration, aber auch nur fast


 
eientlich solltest du das zweite ja mindestens 20 km Luftlinie entfernt stellen  

Die Börse hat doch bestimmt noch Platz in ihrem RZ im Norden von Frankfurt 

Ich werde meines wohl nur einfach lassen .... dafür die Datenplatte im Raid 0 betreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab' mir dann auch gleich neue Switches bestellt, um meinen LAN-Backbone auf Gigabit aufzurüsten


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mir dann auch gleich neue Switches bestellt, um meinen LAN-Backbone auf Gigabit aufzurüsten



Jetzt aber los  da braust du ja bald einen Netzwerkadministrator


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da brauchst du ja bald einen Netzwerkadministrator



Ich bin schon lange quasi selbst ein halber Netadmin, da das ganze Setup recht kompliziert ist


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2010)

profis unter sich ...
da weiß ich ja, an wen ich mich mal wenden kann 

meiner einer betreibt neben seinem imac ne simple gleichgroße festplatte, auf der tima machine läuft. haken an der sache : da gleich groß und nahezu voll ist es mittlerweile quasi nur ne kopie und nicht wie gedacht eine reise in die vergangenheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2010)

Einen hab ich noch  oder anders ausgedrückt:

wellig, leicht gekiest 

muss noch warten 

So jetzt aber ins Bett  GN8


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2010)

moin. irgendwie mag ich gar nicht in die kälte raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch  oder anders ausgedrückt:
> 
> wellig, leicht gekiest
> 
> ...



so jetzetle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

Da hatte ich die Helmkamera auf, oder?


----------



## bone peeler (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin....

... hab das erste mal seit dem winter wieder kratzen müssen . Sche*** Kälte.... und Halsschmerzen noch dazu...


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin Kinners, bei dem Video bekomme ich Gänsehaut! Da fällt mir Tessin ein  nee nee an Abgründen lang fahren, ist nicht so meine Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hatte ich die Helmkamera auf, oder?



Quasi fürstliche Aufnahmen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners, bei dem Video bekomme ich Gänsehaut! Da fällt mir Tessin ein  nee nee an Abgründen lang fahren, ist nicht so meine Sache.



Das war bedeutend breitr und nicht soooo nahe am Abgrund


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so jetzetle
> 
> ...



schickes video mit psychodelischen übergängen 




Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners, bei dem Video bekomme ich Gänsehaut! Da fällt mir Tessin ein  nee nee an Abgründen lang fahren, ist nicht so meine Sache.



sowas springst du doch runter


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sowas springst du doch runter



nicht ganz , aber ausgesetzte Weg ist echt nicht meine Sache.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> nicht ganz , aber ausgesetzte Weg ist echt nicht meine Sache.


 
irgendjemand sagte mal, das man das wohl trainieren kann ..... 

Ich werde das mal mit einer Freundin testen, die hat Höhenangst, möchte aber auch mal KLettersteige machen. Ein Seil soll da wunder bewirken.

Stefan


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2010)

schickes filmchen 

mußte erst heim an den großen imac um in den genuss zu kommen. firma blockiert videos und iphone funzt der link nicht (flash ?).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> irgendjemand sagte mal, das man das wohl trainieren kann .....



Natürlich - Die beste Therapie gegen Akrophobie besteht darin, sich kontrolliert in entsprechende Situationen zu begeben, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen 

Professionelle Therapien bauen auf dieser Technik auf.

Die letzten Reste meiner Höhenangst werden in zwei Monaten wohl auch verflogen sein, denn in unserem neuen Gebäude werde ich im 16. Stock direkt am Fenster, das bis zum Boden reicht, sitzen  


... funktioniert auch bei anderen Phobien, wie z.b. Arachnophobie


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich - Die beste Therapie gegen Akrophobie besteht darin, sich kontrolliert in entsprechende Situationen zu begeben, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen
> 
> Professionelle Therapien bauen auf dieser Technik auf.
> 
> ...



meine arachnephobie ist unheilbar...und das obwohl ich kein problem mit spinnen hab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meine arachnephobie ist unheilbar...und das obwohl ich kein problem mit spinnen hab



Naja das ist ja nicht wirklich eine Phobie, eher eine Aversion - bei mir zumindest


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2010)

...irgendwie wird mir aber auch unwohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> werde ich im 16. Stock direkt am Fenster, das bis zum Boden reicht, sitzen
> 
> 
> ... funktioniert auch bei anderen Phobien, wie z.b. Arachnophobie



16 Stock  das ist ja noch bodennah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...irgendwie wird mir aber auch unwohl



Bei mir ist vor einiger Zeit meine Î±Î»Î»ÎµÏÎ³Î¯Î± gegen Tierhaare, insb. gegen die vom Cervus Elaphus wieder voll ausgebrochen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meine arachnephobie ist unheilbar...und das obwohl ich kein problem mit spinnen hab


 
Der ist aber nur für Insider


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir ist vor einiger Zeit meine Î±Î»Î»ÎµÏÎ³Î¯Î± gegen Tierhaare, insb. gegen die vom Cervus Elaphus wieder voll ausgebrochen



....hab mich schon gefragt wieso keine bilder von der spezie aus luberon zu sehen war...manche krankheiten/allergien sind einfach nicht wirklich auskurierbar, solche allergien werden durch konfrontation nur schlimmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der ist aber nur für Insider



Deshalb verstehen wir ihn ja auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...manche krankheiten/allergien sind einfach nicht wirklich auskurierbar, ...



Sind sie nicht, in der Tat


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der ist aber nur für Insider



wird hier im freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed irgendwas geschriwwe was ned nur für insider ist?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wird hier im freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed irgendwas geschriwwe was ned nur für insider ist?



Ja: Guten Morgen, Moin, Mahlzeit, Gute Nacht, GN8 - Das versteht jeder


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2010)

Pööööörrrrrrpppppppp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pööööörrrrrrpppppppp



Ganz meine Worte: 1/2 Gummigeier + Pommes Rot/Weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

So: 2. NAS ist aufgesetzt und konfiguriert, LAN-Backbone in den Keller ist auf Gigabit aufgerüstet. Replikation der ersten Platte läuft


----------



## wondermike (14. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Guten Morgen, Moin, Mahlzeit, Gute Nacht, GN8 ...



Hä?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hä?




Na Gute Nacht halt


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2010)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hä?



moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen meine Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

Jetzt scheint wettertechnisch wohl erstmal der Herbst eingekehrt zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2010)

In Anbetracht des heute bevorstehenden Durchbruch beim neuen Gotthard Basis Tunnel (57km) ein kleiner Exkurs in vergangene Zeiten 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPWGPtI-wv8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des heute bevorstehenden Durchbruch beim neuen Gotthard Basis Tunnel (57km) ...



Da hatte ich gestern schon drüber gelesen - Da haben sich Alpen-Xe ja in ein paar Jahren erübrigt  

So, ich glaube ich muss mich mal langsam nach FFM aufmachen


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich glaube ich muss mich mal langsam nach FFM aufmachen



Und? Immer noch oben ohne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und? Immer noch oben ohne



Aber klaro


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2010)

Du harter Hund Du


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja, dafür habe ich heute mindestens 15 Minuten auf der B8 zwischen Bad Soden und Höchst w/ dieser Schei$$-Baustelle am MTZ im Stau gestanden


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2010)

na, da konntest du doch die frischluft richtig lange geniessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, da konntest du doch die frischluft richtig lange geniessen



Die Luft ist aber frischer, wenn man fährt


----------



## bone peeler (15. Oktober 2010)

Morsche.... *hust* *schnief* *hatschi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Morsche.... *hust* *schnief* *hatschi*



ohhh  verkühlt?


----------



## bone peeler (15. Oktober 2010)

Erheblich. Das kommt aber eher davon das Kollegen krank auf die Arbeit kommen...


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## bone peeler (15. Oktober 2010)

Merci.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2010)

aber nicht das der Fred sich noch erkältet 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

Yepp - Gute Besserung


----------



## bone peeler (15. Oktober 2010)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich huste auch mal rein.

Gute Besserung den ledierten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht 

(Ich hoffe, das versteht hier jeder )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2010)

Also neues AirPort etreme und das ist wirklich schnell......... im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Airport Express (1st Generation) ....

Gute Nacht ..... und Alpen Gross wird einfach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab' heute den Upgrade meine LAN-Backbones auf Gigabit durch Austausch dreier weiterer Switches abgeschlossen.

Die initiale Replikation meiner vier Platten vom NAS auf das Backup-NAS ist auch abgeschlossen.

Die operative Integration der beiden NAS sieht wie folgt aus:
1. Das NAS und Backup-NAS fahren beide per Scheduler automatisch um 06:00 Uhr hoch.
2. Zwischen 06:00 Uhr und 07:00 Uhr laufen dann automatisch die inkrementellen Replikatonsjobs vom NAS auf das Backup-NAS.
3. Das Backup-NAS fährt  dann um 07:00 Uhr wieder automatisch runter (sofern nicht noch ein Replikationsjob läuft, sonst erst, wenn alle Replikationsjobs durch sind).
4. Das aktive NAS läuft bis zum nächsten Tag um 01:00 Uhr als Server durch (natürlich mit HDD Spin Down) und schaltet sich dann automatisch ab.
5. Um 06:00 Uhr geht das Ganze dann von vorne los


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2010)

zu kompliziert .... 

meine datenplatte ist raid 0 = gespiegelt .... backup lüuft alle 30min auf Time Capsule ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zu kompliziert...



Für Deine Zwecke sicherlich 

Ich habe bei mir aber etwas höhere Anforderungen als nur eine Netzwerkplatte und deren Spiegelung 

... außerdem macht mir sowas Spass 

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2010)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen ihr Langschläfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2010)

Selber Langschläfer


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2010)

Pah, es regnet und es ist kalt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte gegen 07:30 Uhr schon wieder einen akuten Anfall seniler Bettflucht


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2010)

Gib's zu, du wolltest nur an deiner NAS spielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin Ricki 

und nur gaaannnzzz schwer zu fotografieren


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2010)

ach wie süüüüüüüüüssssssss


----------



## wondermike (16. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



Wat is dat?


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach wie süüüüüüüüüssssssss



yep 

so, jetzt noch ein bisserl dr. eisenfaust und dann heia ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht & Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2010)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche



dito


----------



## bone peeler (17. Oktober 2010)

Morsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

Boaahh ist das frisch da draussen


----------



## bone peeler (17. Oktober 2010)

lt. Wetter-Widget auf dem Monitor 7°C...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

@Mzaskar:Bzgl. Deines gestrigen Kommentars zu dem Foto von meinem selbstgebauten Lupine-to-Cateye-Adapters:





Das Ding wurde im September 2008 hier schon vorgestellt und diskutiert 

Damals warst Du allerdings nicht besonders angetan davon


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar:Bzgl. Deines gestrigen Kommentars zu dem Foto von meinem selbstgebauten Lupine-to-Cateye-Adapters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, aber einige Nachtfahrten später und nicht immer zufrieden mit der Lampenposition scheint mir der Halter sinnvoller als damals


----------



## bone peeler (17. Oktober 2010)

Mhh.. warum sollte das besser halten wie direkt am Lenker befestigt? Ich würde mir ´ne Schelle direkt an der Lampe wünschen...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2010)

so ist die Lupine für alles einsetzbar  Ich nutze meine im Winter beim Snowboarden, falls es mal länger wird  oder auch im Zelt, als Grillbeleuchtung auf dem Balkon, am Helm und beim Joggen am Abend .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mhh.. warum sollte das besser halten wie direkt am Lenker befestigt? Ich würde mir ´ne Schelle direkt an der Lampe wünschen...



Auch das haben wir damals diskutiert 

Der wesentliche Nachteil der Originalhalterung von Lupine mit dem Gummiring (aka "Zeltstangenhalterung" genannt) ist, dass man die Leuchtrichtung des Lampenkopf nicht seitlich, sondern nur nach oben und unten, ausrichten kann. Ist der Lenker also leicht gebogen, hat die Lampe keine mittige Leuchtrichtung.

Ausserdem habe ich an allen Rädern eine Cateye-Lampenhalterung weil ich neben meinen Lupines noch Cateye-Diodenleuchtung quasi als "Notlampe" dabei habe und Platz zur Befestigung am Lenker ist nur begrenzt verfügbar (Lampe, Polar, etc...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (17. Oktober 2010)

Mhh... ok. Meine sportlichen Aktivitäten beschränken sich ja auf´s Biken


----------



## max77de (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde noch wahnsinnig vom Rumgammeln!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Spin-Trainer, für Outdoor bin ich heute echt nicht zu haben


----------



## max77de (17. Oktober 2010)

Racebike hängt geputzt an der Decke und das Trainingsbike ist zerlegt.
hmmm... Ich geh mal ne Stunde Skiken... Obwohl...Das ist ja Sport!
Oder doch Playstation?


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2010)

max, geniess doch mal die kurze pause. wie wäre es mit ner runde urlaub ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

Apple ist wirklich intuitiv und total einfach zu bedienen. 

Die Integration unseres HP Drucker/Scanners war echt ein Klacks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apple ist wirklich intuitiv und total einfach zu bedienen.
> 
> Die Integration unseres HP Drucker/Scanners war echt ein Klacks



mein reden


----------



## max77de (17. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> max, geniess doch mal die kurze pause. wie wäre es mit ner runde urlaub ?



Hi Wissefux!
Ja, Urlaub...
Den mach ich Ende Januar. Trainingslager mach ich ja nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mhh... ok. Meine sportlichen Aktivitäten beschränken sich ja auf´s Biken



Da gilt aber das von mir Geschriebene, was Mzaskar wohl inzwischen auch so sieht:



wahltho schrieb:


> Der wesentliche Nachteil der Originalhalterung von Lupine mit dem Gummiring (aka "Zeltstangenhalterung" genannt) ist, dass man die Leuchtrichtung des Lampenkopf nicht seitlich, sondern nur nach oben und unten, ausrichten kann. Ist der Lenker also leicht gebogen, hat die Lampe keine mittige Leuchtrichtung.
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich an allen Rädern eine Cateye-Lampenhalterung weil ich neben meinen Lupines noch Cateye-Diodenleuchtung quasi als "Notlampe" dabei habe und Platz zur Befestigung am Lenker ist nur begrenzt verfügbar (Lampe, Polar, etc...).


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2010)

max77de schrieb:


> Hi Wissefux!
> Ja, Urlaub...
> Den mach ich Ende Januar. Trainingslager mach ich ja nicht mehr



ja ja, wer's glaubt 
ende januar kann ich leider nie und wenn ich im winter wegfahre, dann zum snowboarden in die richtigen berge


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apple ist wirklich intuitiv und total einfach zu bedienen.



ach nee  quasi wie rohloff fahren


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2010)

So, sind auch wieder vom Niederrhein zurück.





wahltho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin Ricki


Ich würde ja gerne sagen "ach wie knuffig", aber man erkennt ja fast nix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

Vorhin hat er geschlafen, da hätte ich ein besseres Foto machen können :Love:

Gute Nacht


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2010)

Schlafen ist eine gute Idee. 
Das ganze Wochenende nicht viel gemacht und genauso platt wie letzte Woche nach dem Rennen.
Dabei zwickt im Moment mein Knie und macht nicht viel Laune auf's Biken.  Mal ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen die nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2010)

Tja, wir werden leider alle nicht jünger  

Der Winter ist auch in D angekommen: Klick!.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wir werden leider alle nicht jünger
> 
> Der Winter ist auch in D angekommen: Klick!.



Wird ja auch langsam Zeit  Mitte November öffnen die ersten Lifte 

Ich will auch mla wieder Sport machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2010)

MoinMoin


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2010)

moin. jetzt geht's looos ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2010)

Was denn???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2010)

... genau: Was soll denn jetzt schon wieder losgehen?

Diese Sache, Sport will ich das gar nicht erst nennen, ist tatsächlich noch bekloppter als Fussball


----------



## bone peeler (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin.

BTW: Kann mal jemand den Winter abschalten? Ich hasse ihn!


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2010)

hab mal wieder handwerker im haus. die größte indoor-baustelle wird jetzt erledigt : fliesen des kellers ...
bin froh, wenns rum ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> BTW: Kann mal jemand den Winter abschalten? Ich hasse ihn!



Ich suche schon lange den Schalter für den Winter, ich hasse ihn auch!


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich suche schon lange den Schalter für den Winter, ich hasse ihn auch!



schalter , wie altmodisch 

das müsste heut zu tage alles per web gehen. hab ja grad zeit, les mal schnell das www durch und sag euch bescheid, wenn ich es gefunden hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> schalter , wie altmodisch
> 
> das müsste heut zu tage alles per web gehen. hab ja grad zeit, les mal schnell das www durch und sag euch bescheid, wenn ich es gefunden hab



Dann wäre es auch ein Schalter: Ein Schalter im Web


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann wäre es auch ein Schalter: Ein Schalter im Web



nö, es wäre bestimmt ein button 

so, bin schon zwei mal durch und hab nix gefunden 
bleibt also nur die flucht nach ägypten oder der halbjährliche wechsel zwischen nord- und südhalbkugel. aber unbedingt dabei beachten : nie zu weit nach nord oder süd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ganz soweit muss man nicht gehen 

Ich denke ich werde irgendwann in > 10 Jahren in Südfrankreich überwintern


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2010)

Winter=Boarden=Holz machen=nach der Arbeit vorm Ofen einschlafen=geile Zeit

Grüße aus dem Norden, 60kmh Wind hat's draußen, werd mich jetzt mal übern strand ziehen lassen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Oktober 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Winter=Boarden=Holz machen=nach der Arbeit vorm Ofen einschlafen=geile Zeit
> 
> Grüße aus dem Norden, 60kmh Wind hat's draußen, werd mich jetzt mal übern strand ziehen lassen



Du hast den Hund vergessen!


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2010)

Grabesstille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Achja WP startet am 1.11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2010)

Tja dann will ich hier mal keine Untoten wecken und sage ganz leise:

_Guten Abend und Gute Nacht _


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja dann will ich hier mal keine Untoten wecken und sage ganz leise:
> 
> _Guten Abend und Gute Nacht _



*Tusch *







alle wach 

OK, dann sage ich auch Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Tusch *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schließe mich der guten nacht an, obwohl ich plötzlich hellwach bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

Hellwach bin ich jetzt auch


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen 

*Tusch *








alle wach


----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2010)

schon wieder dieser lärm  ich hab doch urlaub 

morsche


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2010)

Apple ist Rotz  gestern normal ausgeschaltet und heute morgen hat er alles gelöscht und sich komplett resetet. Das habe ich ja in 20 Jahren Windows noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## bone peeler (19. Oktober 2010)

Mosche..........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin...8std geschlafen und immernoch müd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin...8std geschlafen und immernoch müd



Faules Studentenpack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Apple ist Rotz  gestern normal ausgeschaltet und heute morgen hat er alles gelöscht und sich komplett resetet. Das habe ich ja in 20 Jahren Windows noch nicht erlebt.



 noch nie gehört


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> noch nie gehört



ist aber so  was ein Glück sage ich meinen Kunden, sie sollen mir die Termine immer noch mal per Mail schicken. Und diese liege zum Glück beim Anbieter auf dem Server. Jetzt muss ich aber alle Einstellungen neu vornehmen. Sogar die Programme müssen alle neu angemeldet werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2010)

Keine Backups gemacht?


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2010)

das letzte vor 6 Wochen, aber ein Freund meinte, dass es sich sehr danach anhört, dass er den Benutzer verworfen hat. Egal wie, es ist trotzdem Dreck.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2010)

schwer vorzustellen ist das ... kann es sein das du dir einen Virus eingefangen hast?


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2010)

Keinen Virus. Aber er hatte die Libary durch eine neue ersetzt. Habe aber die alte wiedergefunden und jetzt ist er wieder da. Das Problem, dass er dir den Benutzer zerstört ist übrigens bekannt, Google hat dort genug infos.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schwer vorzustellen ist das ... kann es sein das du dir einen Virus eingefangen hast?



Wirbt Apple nicht damit, dass sie keine Viren bekommen...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2010)

Gesetz der Strasse, je mehr etwas verbreitet ist desto eher lohnen sich Schadprogramme ...

In der Vergangenheit fristet Apple ein Nischendasein. Viren zu programmieren hätte sich nicht gelohnt. Seit Iphone, Ipad and friens sieht das natürlich anders aus. AAusserdem gab es auch schon in der Vergangenheit Viren für Apple. Auch da MAC OSx auf einem BSD Unix aufbaut. 

@ Hopi

Danke für den Hinweis, war mir so nicht bekannt 

 das du alles wieder herstellen kannst 

Btw.,  es gibt recht preisgünstige disks, die in Zusammenarbeit mit Time Capsule eine gute Backup Lösung darstellen......

Gruss

stefan


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2010)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wirbt Apple nicht damit, dass sie keine Viren bekommen...



Die werben auch damit das die Kisten immer ohne Probleme laufen  Du weisst doch was solche Werbung wert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Oktober 2010)

warum geht es bei handwerkern nie ohne schaden ab   
drinnen blieb zwar alles heile, dafür wurde draussen ne pallisade angeflext 
immerhin wurde es gebeichtet und hoffentlich wieder gerichtet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2010)

N' Abend 

Ich werde mich gleich mal auf den Spin-Trainer begeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

... und Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

gude ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

Echtes Schei$$wetter da draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin!



wahltho schrieb:


> Echtes Schei$$wetter da draussen.



leider wahr, auch hier in der Studentenstadt. Wie soll man da wieder fit werden...7°C und Regen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

na zum glück bin ich drin  .... ich bin drin  .... ja ich bin drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> na zum glück bin ich drin  .... ich bin drin  .... ja ich bin drin



Wo drin bist Du denn gerade?  

... und bleib' mal bloss nicht stecken, da wo Du gerade drin bist


----------



## KurzerFlo (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin, 5 Grad heute morgen... wärmer als gedacht :-D


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo drin bist Du denn gerade?
> 
> ... und bleib' mal bloss nicht stecken, da wo Du gerade drin bist



noch keiner ist ewig drin geblieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch keiner ist ewig drin geblieben



... ganz im Gegenteil: Viele haben keine Ausdauer und bleiben daher nur kurz drin


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ganz im Gegenteil: Viele haben keine Ausdauer und bleiben daher nur kurz drin



war heute zwischendurch auch immer mal draussen, bin aber grade wieder drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> war heute zwischendurch auch immer mal draussen, bin aber grade wieder drin



Ja, ja - Das gute alte Rein/Rauss-Spiel


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

ja  
... und drin ist es heute auf jeden fall schöner als draussen


----------



## bone peeler (20. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

_**Bäuerchen !!!**_


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

Drin ist immer gut  und warm ist es auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und warm ist es auch



... und feucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

Tse, Tse, Tse und schon wieder die Schweizer


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

lion-time heute um 19.00 uhr mez und vielleicht one more thing


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

es wird Zeit  die Sportgeräte aus dem Keller zu holen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

Morgen ist Weihnachten


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

Hast du Zeitmaschine erfunden, oder gibt es etwas neues


----------



## bone peeler (20. Oktober 2010)

Den Fürsten hätt ich gern als Sponsor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du Zeitmaschine erfunden, oder gibt es etwas neues



Psst 

... oder eher: Let's get loud!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

Carbon Copy Cloner ist übrigens ein hervorragendes Freeware-Tool zum Clonen von Discs unter OS X .daumen:


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

mac book air mini ... vielleicht sinnvoller als ipad ?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

Das gefällt mir gut  hmmm hmmmm 64 gb und 11 " reichen bestimmt


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Psst
> 
> ... oder eher: Let's get loud!



Neuer Auspuff für den Streitwagen


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir gut  hmmm hmmmm 64 gb und 11 " reichen bestimmt



und damit 200 euro über dem maximalem ipad. dafür gibts dann auch usb und richtige tastatur 
aber kein 3g oder etwa doch 
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hiernach knapp über 1 kg.


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> na zum glück bin ich drin  .... ich bin drin  .... ja ich bin drin





wahltho schrieb:


> Wo drin bist Du denn gerade?
> 
> ... und bleib' mal bloss nicht stecken, da wo Du gerade drin bist





wissefux schrieb:


> noch keiner ist ewig drin geblieben





wahltho schrieb:


> ... ganz im Gegenteil: Viele haben keine Ausdauer und bleiben daher nur kurz drin





wissefux schrieb:


> war heute zwischendurch auch immer mal draussen, bin aber grade wieder drin





wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja - Das gute alte Rein/Rauss-Spiel





wissefux schrieb:


> ja
> ... und drin ist es heute auf jeden fall schöner als draussen





mzaskar schrieb:


> Drin ist immer gut  und warm ist es auch





wahltho schrieb:


> ... und feucht



Ihr seid doch alle gleich, immer nur das eine Thema und dann auch noch das wichtigste vergessen:

Wie lang, wie lang........


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

laaaaaannnnnnge 


Fux,

wie kommst du auf 200 mehr??

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2010)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie lang, wie lang........



Sehr, sehr lang und sehr, sehr lange  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> laaaaaannnnnnge
> 
> 
> Fux,
> ...



yep. very long & even longer 

ipad 64 gb wifi+3g kosten 799 euro
mac book air 11 mit 64 gb kostet 999 euro

ergo ist das kleinste mac book air 200 euro teurer als das grÃ¶Ãte ipad ...

eines macht mich allerdings stutzig : in der keynote ist von 999 $ die rede und im store kostet es 999 â¬. mir war bislang nicht bewuÃt das inzwischen $=â¬ ist 

jetzt aber endgÃ¼ltig gn8, muÃ mich ja schlieÃlich morgen um 8.00 uhr mit den ganzen rentnern im aldi um ein paar gummistiefel kloppen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2010)

64GB1
Versandfertig in: 24 Std.
Kostenfreie Lieferung
CHF 1,049.00

11": 64 GB
1,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor
2 GB arbeitsspeicher
64 GB Flash-Speicher1
NVIDIA GeForce 320M-Grafikprozessor
Versandfertig in: 1 - 2 Geschäftstage
Kostenfreie Lieferung
CHF 1,199.00


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin 



wissefux schrieb:


> .. muß mich ja schließlich morgen um 8.00 uhr mit den ganzen rentnern im aldi um ein paar gummistiefel kloppen



ich drück' Dir die


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

Allez Hopp


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

moin. ich bin bereit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Aber Vorsicht Fux: Rentner sind eine heimtückische Spezie, vor allen Dingen, wenn es um Aldi Sonderangebote geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

So: Mein erweitertes Backup-Konzept mit zwei NAS ist jetzt seit einigen Tagen in Produktion im Einsatz und läuft hervorragend. Gestern wurde dann das Backup-NAS auch noch mit einer USV ausgestattet, um auch im Falle eines Stromausfalls während der laufenden täglichen Replikation ein kontrolliertes Systemverhalten zu gewährleisten


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

los gehts! stay tuned ...


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

die schlange ist riesig 
auf in den kampf


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2010)

Manch mal habe ich das Gefühl, ihr seid wie ein Haufen Frauen bei einer Modenschau, wenn es um Apple geht 

Hr. Fürst ihr Backup System hört sich GUT an , machen sie mal 4 TB Platz, ich habe sie zu meinem externen Rechenzentrum erkoren .


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2010)

done! das war einfach, brauchte ich doch grade mal keinen damenwintermantel 
passform ist aber was anderes, was will man schon für 9 euro erwarten ....


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2010)

Was gab es denn für Angebote


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2010)

Modern Times

... zwei Frauen wären mir aber lieber


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

